#ubuntu-si 2011-02-28
<alyosha> je bil Å¡ivan cew 1 mesec bli doma:d
<alyosha> nisem mogu nardit nič:D
<alyosha> večji kos mesa = celo prase?:D
<CrazyLemon> tako tako :D
<alyosha> hehe:D
<CrazyLemon> al pa kera druga okusna žival
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> jz moram zdj tu
<alyosha> u Å¡alari
<alyosha> bom zazidaw en roštilj
<alyosha> zadaj za hišo ki bomo meli vrt
<alyosha> da mam poleti za kuhat odzunaj da se mi ne greje kuča:D
<CrazyLemon> tip si bo celo kuhinjo naredu :D
<alyosha> wlda:D zunaj mamo 40m2 travnika
<alyosha> zadaj za hišo
<alyosha> samo mi mamo dostop
<alyosha> noben drugi:D
<alyosha> mi = jz in cura:D
<CrazyLemon> in drugi? :D
<CrazyLemon> brat pa tašča? :D
<alyosha> ko jih jebe:D
<alyosha> naj grejo u restawracijo:D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> oni majo sicer plac pred hišo
<alyosha> samo si ne bojo nardili nič
<alyosha> ki oni so tko bolj
<alyosha> nwem kak obi se izrazu
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> weird?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> čudni
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> nemoraš stari
<alyosha> tipi majo 300m2 okoli hiše
<alyosha> in nič
<alyosha> prazno
<alyosha> trava raste
<alyosha> in neke leske
<CrazyLemon> pa niti travnika nimajo?
<alyosha> ...
<alyosha> ma nič nimajo
<alyosha> njim to ni u interesu
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mi mamo celo uno trafo postajo na vrtu :D
<alyosha> mi smo zdj lih dali še arhitektki da tam en del tega našega travnika da pokrijejo
<alyosha> da bomo meli eno20m2 pokrito za druženje zunaj
<alyosha> in kuhinjo
<alyosha> zunanjo tudi
<alyosha> ma wlda
<CrazyLemon> tip ma arhitektko..ne se hecat :D
<alyosha> najbolsa stvar pri hisi je da maš vrt
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> če stari
<CrazyLemon> ma cool je da lahko greš nekam ja..da nisi nonstop notri
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> tipi so uzeli 150k kredita za nardit prizidek in sranovanje not mona?!?
<alyosha> za te pare jaz bi kupuparcelo in hišo zazidaw gor
<CrazyLemon> niso oni vzeli..to boš vse ti odplatu :)))
<alyosha> ma nic nebom jaz odplatu:D
<CrazyLemon> tko da je dolg zdej že 170k stariii :)))
<alyosha> jaz se m povedaw da to ni nič moje
<alyosha> niti nočem da je moje nič
<alyosha> niti od cure ubistvu ni to nič
<alyosha> to je use njihovo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo bmk
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dok smo not je ql
<alyosha> itak nebojo komplicirali
<alyosha> par let da pridem malo h sebi
<alyosha> pol počasi bomo začeli kasno parcelo
<alyosha> in kučo gor
<alyosha> dabo MOJA
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> treba dobit parcelo stari :)
<alyosha> mase dobi
<CrazyLemon> kle na obali vse skupo za popizdit
<alyosha> treba pare bolj:d
<alyosha> staari
<alyosha> najbolj ugodno
<alyosha> kar semk daj vidu
<alyosha> je blo na gazonu
<alyosha> dol pri nogometnem
<alyosha> nekje tam
<alyosha> nwem kje točno
<alyosha> parcela z usemi priključki
<CrazyLemon> me sploh ne preseneča..tam kjer se narkomani  zbirajo :DD
<alyosha> 90k
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> ja..samo parcela :D
<alyosha> jp:D
<alyosha> samo dobro pol kuča je gor za malopara
<CrazyLemon> + 100k za hišo :D
<alyosha> ne ne ne
<alyosha> 100k za kučetino opremljeno komplet
<CrazyLemon> pa ja
<alyosha> se da za dosti manj to skombinirat
<alyosha> še če kaj sam nardiš
<alyosha> in tko
<CrazyLemon> ne boš mel hišo ki ni opremljena
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> da ne pretiravaš za opremit
<alyosha> ma je use odvisno
<alyosha> stari moj ki jecepec je dal 60k za opremit stanovanje 60m2
<alyosha> za 60k jaz opremim 4 stanovanja
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> a tvoj stari živi na veliki nogi človek :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> bolj bi hotu zivet na veliki nogi:D
<alyosha> in pol se čudi kao
<CrazyLemon> ma ni tko poceni za opremit stanovanje :)
<alyosha> firma nardila 100k minusa
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> "minusa"
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> recesija :D
<alyosha> ma ni tko hudo
<alyosha> zdj gledamo dosti ne
<alyosha> mislim
<alyosha> spet odvisno kaj šteješ u opremo
<CrazyLemon> vse :)
<alyosha> samo pohištvo in to
<alyosha> ni tko hudo
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHCz6Cignqs
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> okna, vrata etc
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Maja Marijana - Haos // OFFICIAL VIDEO //
<alyosha> če gledaš pol še ločice in to
<alyosha> pol je malo več
<alyosha> pločice
<alyosha> ki tko kuhinjo samo dobili z usemi aparati in to
<alyosha> 5k
<alyosha> in to kuhinja velika kr
<alyosha> dnevna spalnica in to je Å¡e 5k use skupaj
<alyosha> inpoledino kar je to ja
<alyosha> ploščice okna vrata
<alyosha> in ta jajca
<alyosha> Å¡e eno 10-15k
<CrazyLemon> ja ma kuhinja kaj maš..1k recimo top quality pečica + plošča..še pomivalni stroj 500€...+ hladilnik 500€
<CrazyLemon> je to to
<alyosha> use odivisno kaj hočeš
<alyosha> ma ja in leseni del 2-3k
<alyosha> IKEA
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak to je DOBER leseni del
<CrazyLemon> kvaliteten
<alyosha> in ti pravim velika kuhinja 3x2m
<alyosha> in otok
<alyosha> ma ja kolega je daw 8k za leseni del
<alyosha> in Å¡e 5 za opremo
<CrazyLemon> ma pusti to preseravanje
<CrazyLemon> se grem stavit da ni več kot 20min v kuhinji
<bogdanov> udri brigu na veselje tntn
<CrazyLemon> nedaj se ajvan
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> kva ga seka
<bogdanov> bn music
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> prodam
<bogdanov> 6x
<bogdanov> p4
<bogdanov> 512
<bogdanov> diski
<bogdanov> 40-80gb
<bogdanov> kup
<bogdanov> kdo?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ne..ker si žid
<bogdanov> LOL
<CrazyLemon> :/
<bogdanov> udinese
<bogdanov> 7
<bogdanov> palermo
<bogdanov> 0
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH
<bogdanov> sancez 4
<bogdanov> dinatele 3
<bogdanov> fakk
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov en dan mi boš povedal par 100% kontov :D    ker so mi na e-stave.com dali 2€   pa da vidim če bo kj od tega :D
<bogdanov> LOL
<CrazyLemon> res!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> zdele
<bogdanov> kuj
<bogdanov> poduplas
<bogdanov> na 4
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> sj res
<bogdanov> uraje 1
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ma veze če je ura 1 :D
<bogdanov> FT	Oklahoma City Thunder	 	87	(	28	28	13	18	 	)
<bogdanov>  	L. A. Lakers	 	90	(	22	29	21	18	
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> tole bi dau na lakerse
<bogdanov> je bla kvota
<bogdanov> 1.90
<bogdanov> pab mu iz 2eu
<bogdanov> 3.80
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> a lahk sam na eno tekmo daš?
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> nba
<bogdanov> nhl
<bogdanov> so ponavad
<bogdanov> singlce ja
<bogdanov> ceje singl
<bogdanov> lah ja
<CrazyLemon> cool :)
<bogdanov> jst sm
<bogdanov> stavni fixi
<bogdanov> nema problema
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> http://stats.betradar.com/s4/?clientid=72#2_1,3_46,22_1,5_2901,9_headtohead,7_3050,178_3056,304_1454672
<Pepelka> Statistics
<alyosha> jebemti wireless in router in unega ki se jih je zmislu nardit tako zanič
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> sekr nis zrihtu
<bogdanov> besiktas
<alyosha> ma ni kaj zrihtat
<bogdanov> 2
<bogdanov> 2,15
<bogdanov> uni jih se nkol niso zmagal
<bogdanov> pol jih bojo pa jutr
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> kaj ni kaj ni
<bogdanov> use se da zrihtat!
<bogdanov> NE OBUPI!
<alyosha> ma je neka fizična napaka ki firmware sem menjal in use in vedno isti kurac
<alyosha> sj ta router jer  bil kupljen u ComShop-u tako da ni kaj drugega
<bogdanov> prodj men za 10eu
<alyosha> za pričakovat
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> pa nabav
<bogdanov> drugo
<bogdanov> :)))
<alyosha> ma stari ni kaj nabavit drugo use je bolj tako:D
<alyosha> ni €€€
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> da bi se kuplo kaj kot treba
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> itak zdj Å¡e 2 mesca 3
<alyosha> pa se odselimo
<bogdanov> drgac
<bogdanov> mam pa jst en
<alyosha> dol bom pa na kabel mel direkt iz milan-a in bo use drugo
<bogdanov> hud laptop zate
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> no money no fonney:D
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> res je ta bogdanov pravi žid...kle na jaranih hoče neki zaslužit
<CrazyLemon> puj!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> stari samo praw nemoram verjet
<alyosha> nisem zasluzu niti €
<alyosha> ze kasno 2 3 mesca:D
<bogdanov> crazy PREKRSTI SE! :))
<alyosha> klosar i sociala do bola
<CrazyLemon> js tudi nimam že kr neki časa dela :/
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> selma
<bogdanov> bajrami
<bogdanov> ni tok svoh
<bogdanov> :S
<alyosha> jebemjih sem mislu da me bojo uzeli gor u  GLS pa so zajebali pederi
<CrazyLemon> zdej iščem neki da bi delal par ur na dan..sam ni
<alyosha> praw bi jih prerezal gume če vidim kje kombi
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a bos
<bogdanov> zame
<bogdanov> nocni sp
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> a dilau laptope pa diske? :D
<alyosha> kaj bo plesal na webcam:D
<bogdanov> sam cete zaprejo
<bogdanov> se nepoznava
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> hahahha:D
<bogdanov> ma dol na postaji
<bogdanov> sebo sprehaju
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> samo CrazyLemon  kaj tu u kopru so kje tko na ulici
<alyosha> drolje?
<alyosha> jaz jih nisem vidu nič
<CrazyLemon> js jih nisem vidu
<alyosha> bolj prek oglasnika use
<CrazyLemon> niti slišal da bi bile na ulici
<alyosha> na domu
<alyosha> oz. u awtu:D
<CrazyLemon> ma niso samo prek oglasnika..tudi placi so
<alyosha> kašni placi?
<CrazyLemon> jah..kao night klubi :)
<alyosha> aja tko
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha> pizda biznis je to..bi mogu eno 2 si zrihtat pa jih dilat
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> oz. jim oddajat sobo u najem:DD
<CrazyLemon> ne smeš jih dilat..ker je to kaznivo..lahk pa se one same ponujajo v recimo tvojem stanovanju
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> za 3000€ mesečno
<CrazyLemon> oz. luigijevem stanovanju :))
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> ni več stanovanja:D
<alyosha> samo ga dali proč:D
<CrazyLemon> kaj tip ga prodau?? :D
<alyosha> pa kaj misliš da smo kupli mona:D
<alyosha> u najemu je blo
<CrazyLemon> jao jao :D
<alyosha> samo je blo ql ker je blo od neke zenske iz beograda:D
<alyosha> nikoli ni prišla mimo:D
<alyosha> če nebi hišnik zajebal usega bi bli tam lahko 10 let
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jebemga u usta posrana
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> teb tvoja
<bogdanov> nepusti da gledas
<bogdanov> zato neves
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> pa sma notr
<bogdanov> so so kurve
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> alyosha hišnik?
<alyosha> hehhe:D
<alyosha> ma hišnik ja mona
<alyosha> ker neki centralno ni delalo kot treba
<alyosha> in tip je pol iskal uzrok:D
<alyosha> in g aje najdu pač:DD
<CrazyLemon> pa kako vam je uspelo zajebat centralno ??
<alyosha> tko sem pol zvedu od folka ki zivi tam u bloku
<alyosha> ma nevem:D
<alyosha> preveč pokurli elektrike
<alyosha> je topilo žice
<alyosha> al neki
<alyosha> ker je blo preveč el. naenkrat
<CrazyLemon> e Å¡umarji eni :D
<alyosha> nwem
<alyosha> star blok slaba napeljava
<alyosha> i tako dalje i tako dalje
<alyosha> uglavnem
<alyosha> MINUS
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to je bistvo:d
<alyosha> sj zdj dela luigi nadure pa sobote da odplača puf
<alyosha> :DDD
<alyosha> hahahah
<alyosha> bogi:D
<CrazyLemon> a tvoj puf ?
<alyosha> jebiga use je blo na njegovo ime:D
<alyosha> sj je vedu on to od začetka da če bo kaj takega da bo on mogu useodplačat.D
<alyosha> jz bom itak pol mel multo za plačat eno 2x tolko kot je pufa.D tko da sem še vedno na slabšem:D
<CrazyLemon> čaki..kaj ma on zdej za odplačat ? sej stanovanje ni vaše..elektriko sta baje plačala :)
<alyosha> investicijo:D
<CrazyLemon> pa kako se lahko zapufaš z investicijo..sej sta vse morala plačat
<alyosha> jp
<CrazyLemon> od žarnic do ventilatorjev etc
<bogdanov> ejc
<alyosha> na puf je blo to:D
<bogdanov> ce se rab
<bogdanov> izterjevalca
<bogdanov> povejta
<CrazyLemon> lejga..zdej je že silenđija tip :)))
<alyosha> ahh magari
<alyosha> ni kaj iztirjat:D
<alyosha> mene lovijo izterjevalci:D
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> mona zadnjic(2 3 mecsce nazaj)
<bogdanov> dobr da men ni kdo
<bogdanov> reku
<bogdanov> ;))
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pa kolko pufa je on ustvaru? :)
<alyosha> ma ni dosti
<alyosha> 2 3k
<bogdanov> ma aj to dnar
<alyosha> zadnjic uno grem do nonkotov
<bogdanov> zate alyosha
<alyosha> ti pravim da ni dosti
<alyosha> bo ze plačal use:D
<CrazyLemon> eh..in dela nadure kot crnac..a 2-3k..to dobi plačo v dveh mesecih :)
<alyosha> mene tirjajo bolj za cca 20k:D
<alyosha> to je ze neki
<alyosha> bolj 3-4h:D
<alyosha> uglavnem zadnjic grem tam do nonkotov
<alyosha> in hodim po ulici
<CrazyLemon> ja valda..tip ma 20k plače :D
<alyosha> in slišim nono pred hišo
<alyosha> govori z nekom
<alyosha> in neki kao
<alyosha> nene
<alyosha> ni aljoša ni tu
<alyosha> jaz samo se obrnem
<alyosha> in gas nazaj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> počakam na ulici na začetku
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> da vidim kdo je kaj je
<alyosha> in tipi grejo
<bogdanov> alyosha
<alyosha> u drugo smir
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> 2 neka
<bogdanov> biu je en delija to
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> in uno tipi grejo
<alyosha> grem jaz do nonkotov tam
<alyosha> kao budala se nardim
<alyosha> nevem jaz nil
<alyosha> nič
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pridem not kao
<alyosha> čaw čaw
<alyosha> kaj vi
<alyosha> nona že joče napow:D
<alyosha> aljoša aljoša
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> crazy mam zate rame 128mb sdrame 20 kosov?!?!?
<alyosha> so bli tu neki izterjevalci
<alyosha> te iščejo:D
<alyosha> samo jim dali Å¡tevilko kao te bojo poklical:D
<alyosha> isti dan mona sem menjaw Å¡t.:D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kaj da naredim hišo za mačko iz teh ramov???? :)
<bogdanov> moze
<bogdanov> slobodno
<bogdanov> prodas en kos
<bogdanov> 10 eu
<bogdanov> :)))
<alyosha> pizda jaz prodam 2 fušte od cross
<alyosha> -a
<alyosha> honda 125 in yamaha 250
<alyosha> obe stre precej
<alyosha> samo ohranjene
<CrazyLemon> od kje tebi crossa? :D
<alyosha> use komplet gume feltne diski use use samo mašin ni
<alyosha> mew sem to
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<alyosha> ko sem zivew gor Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> mašin ni :D
<alyosha> pa sj sem napisaw da so fušte
<alyosha> ne da so crossi:D
<alyosha> i need money mona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej na bolho mona
<alyosha> hm not bad idea:D
<alyosha> pizda nimam kaj več prodat stari
<alyosha> use sem prodal kar sem mel:D
<CrazyLemon> laptop prodaj :D
<alyosha> edino kar sem zajebal je da nisem staremu smučk pobral ko sem mel čas
<alyosha> ne ne to nemoram
<alyosha> to rabim:D
<alyosha> tudi ni vreden laptop dosti razen njegove garancije:D
<alyosha> brez tega ni vreden nič
<Sky[x]> pa smo se ubril ni več bradice :D
<CrazyLemon> a čuj..neki je :D
<alyosha> ne ne nemoram brez laptopa..nimam homePC-ja
<alyosha> tak oda  no go
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je strežnik?? :D
<alyosha> hehe Sky[x]  nisi neki reklamiral da moraš ustat čez 3h in da greš spat:D
<alyosha> ma streznik nima ekrana nima miške tipkownice nič nima
<alyosha> :d
<alyosha> samo kišta je
<CrazyLemon> dosti kaj :D
<alyosha> Å¡e to ni moje:D mi je tip "posodu"
<alyosha> samo itak ve da nebo dobu nazaj:D
<alyosha> niti nima u planu verjetno:d
<alyosha> in ne rabi ker ma dovolj kišt tako da nima kaj jokat:D
<Sky[x]> ja ene 5:15 morm ustat
<Sky[x]> :)
<alyosha> ma to Sky[x] :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> congratulations:D
<Sky[x]> ob 8h mam Å¡iht ob 14h pa faks pa do 17h wiii :)
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> aly ... tvoj tip ti je posodu?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> aja server
<alyosha> ahh
<alyosha> ..
<nafisa> sry ... samo vprašam ...
<alyosha> nič prašat hitro srečko kupit!
<alyosha> semmogu Å¡e enkrat prebrat kaj je pisalo:D
<alyosha> tip kot tip..bitje moskega spola:D
<alyosha> ne moj tip:D
<CrazyLemon> ne laži dej
<CrazyLemon> come out of the closet!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> owkey
 * alyosha is out of d clozet
<nafisa> Mož da oglas: Prodam ženo in kolo, oba se gonita! Žena po težkih mukah seveda zadevo vrne in da oglas: Prodam moža in kolo, oba sta brez štange!
<alyosha> \o/
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> joooj zadnjic sem ču enega dobrega od moza in zene pa se nemoram psomnit
<alyosha> jebemtish
<nafisa> Bog je ustvaril nebesa in zemljo. Ostalo je >Made in China<.
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> danes mona semgledal mam eno kratko majco Made in Bangladesh:D
<alyosha> praw sem se čudu:D
<nafisa> Znanstveno je dokazano, da je ženska zadovoljna že z dolžino 8,5 cm. Vseeno pa je ali je Visa ali Mastercard.
<alyosha> oh to pa vsekakor:D
<alyosha> najrajši pa imajo gotovino
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> Učiteljica vpraša učence: "Katera žival daje jajca?" "Gos!" se oglasi Metka. "V principu res, toda jaz sem mislila na kokoš," je rekla učiteljica. "No, in katera žival daje mleko?" "Koza!" se oglasi Mateja. "V principu res, toda jaz sem mislila na kravo!" Nenadoma se oglasi Mihec: "Učiteljica, tudi jaz znam eno uganko. Ko ga daš noter je trd, ko ga vzameš ven pa je mehek. Kaj je to?" Učiteljica zardi in obstane kot vkopana
<nafisa> . "Ampak, Mihec....!" "V principu res," odgovori Mihec," toda jaz sem mislil na žvečilni gumi!"
<CrazyLemon> "God it seams..is a complete speed freak"           like it! :D
<alyosha> dj dj grem jaz gledat top gear in spat:D
<alyosha> ni druge
<alyosha> in upam da bo dz ju3 da mi nebo treba ustat:D
<nafisa> klikajo osebe z niki kot so suženj29, ponižnisuženj, slaveviktor
<nafisa> in sprašujejo če, rabim mastra in naštejejo kaj vse bi mi delali ... pa še ene sorte so ... pravijo da imajo radi dominacijo in bdsm in obvladajo teorijo prakso ni da ni ... jih vprašam, če so domi al subi pa pravijo da so v službi :D
<Sky[x]> kaj ma dž veze kdaj ustaneš ?
<CrazyLemon> lol nafisa
<nafisa> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-AG7750-U3222-Extreme-Desktop/dp/B00427ZX8Q/ref=sr_1_7?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1289226329&sr=1-7
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Acer Predator AG7750-U3222 Extreme Gaming Desktop (Orange/Black): Computer & Accessories
<nafisa> kaj pravte o tejle mašinci?
<CrazyLemon> its a mean green killing machine!
<nafisa> mean?
<nafisa> why=
<nafisa> ?
<CrazyLemon> joj..pozabi..očitno ne gledaš filmov :D
<nafisa> res jih ne gledam veliko
<nafisa> sry
<nafisa> loh mi pa kakega prineseš ... sam ne na CD al DVD, ker nimam externe enote ...
<nafisa> :D
<alyosha> Sky[x]:  če bo dz nerabim ustat ker moram it delat na njivi:D
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da ne zapisujem filmov na cd sam muzko..to ne bo problem..
<CrazyLemon> oz bo..ker zbrišem film takoj ko ga pogledam :D
<CrazyLemon> ma pa še nekje v eni mapi cca. 50 starih filmov..iz starih časov :D
<nafisa> zakaj črne vdove usmrtijo svoje moške takoj po parjenju? da prekinejo smrčanje, še preden se je začelo!
<nafisa> zakaj se ženske ne poročajo več? ker imajo rajše pršut v hladilniku, kot pa prašiča v dnevni sobi. ;)
<nafisa> no, pol delaš tko k jst
<nafisa> če že kaj pogledam, pol zbrišem ...
<nafisa> edino, če je s partisa, da mičkeno uploadam ... da si držim razmerje 3,5
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> nimam pa pojma, od kod sem power user ...
<nafisa> k skor nič ne pobiram dol tko ...
<CrazyLemon> a si uploadala več kot 100gb ?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kaj če si uploadal vec ko 100gb si power?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi ja
<CrazyLemon> vsaj js sm že dolgo power user
<CrazyLemon> mogoče vsem zvestim strankam dajo naslov power userja :D
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> jz mam ratio eno 5+
<alyosha> pa več ko 3TB uploadano
<alyosha> pa nwem ce sem
<alyosha> praw moram pogledat
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> aja ... mam ene 500 nauploadanega, ja
<alyosha> aa sem sem:D
<alyosha> nisem jaz kar tako:D
<nafisa> fajn to
<nafisa> Včasih mi je bilo vseeno kaj si mislijo drugi o meni...danes mi je samo še bolj* =)  hehe
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> aqndy!*@* added to ignore list.
<nafisa> všeč mi je ignore opcija
<CrazyLemon> em..če aqndy spremeni nick
<CrazyLemon> ti lahk spet teži
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> vem
<nafisa> ampak ponavad niso tok brihtni
<nafisa> vsaj na 386 ne
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> če je pa res, no
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gynS_xAs00U
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Vlado Georgiev - Zbogom Ljubavi
<nafisa> mi da copypaste ...
<nafisa> nvm kolkrat
<nafisa> ko bi lahko takole
<nafisa> ko bi lahko takole
<nafisa> ko bi lahko takole
<nafisa> ko bi lahko takole
<nafisa> ko bi lahko takole
<nafisa> ko bi lahko takole
<nafisa> ko bi lahko takole
<nafisa> če je pa res, no
<nafisa> če je pa res, no
<nafisa> če je pa res, no
<nafisa> če je pa res, no
<CrazyLemon> dej no..a te res moram spet kickat ? :)
<nafisa> če je pa res, no
<bogdanov> ddosi ga
<nafisa> če je pa res, no
<nafisa> če je pa res, no
<nafisa> če je pa res, no
<bogdanov> rec
<bogdanov> crazyju
<bogdanov> gav
<bogdanov> ddosu
<bogdanov> on je heker
<bogdanov> na kvadrat
<CrazyLemon> nisem js BHC..ti si   :>
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> pa limp bizkit
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> bizkit kuga=?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> nananana
<nafisa> lepo poješ
<bogdanov> hvala
<bogdanov> Å¡e kdaj
<nafisa> oky ... zmenen
<nafisa> ej, če kdo ve, če bi kje proč metali kake kompe z 2 GB RAMa ... se toplo priporočam :D
<CrazyLemon> ti bo bogdanov dau enga
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kot zahvalo pa ga pelj v klub
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pelji*
<bogdanov> dal bse
<bogdanov> zment ja
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> in kaj bi imel od tega, če bi ga peljala tja?
<CrazyLemon> jah dost..pokazala bi mu kako se zabavate v BDSM slo. :D
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> glede BDSM ...
<nafisa> če so zraven osebe, ki niso preverjene ... se ne dogaja kaj preveč
<nafisa> zaključene družbe ... tisto je pa res swašta
<CrazyLemon> niso preverjene? :D
<CrazyLemon> poguglaš ga pa je :))
<nafisa> ne mislim tako
<nafisa> my Master je pokonci ... zanimivu
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs
<CrazyLemon> konc sezone :((
<CrazyLemon> nč..n8
<nafisa> lahko noč, če greste spat
<napsy> ah ja
<nafisa> kuha pa je, napsy?
<napsy> nic, dolgcas :)
<nafisa> ah, ne sme bit dolgčas
<nafisa> malo ricinusovega olja spij ... ti ne bo dolgčas :D
<nafisa> če znaš pa v javi delat ... ti lahko pa nalogo pošljem :P
<napsy> mmm tnx but no tnx :)
<nafisa> se mi je kar zdelo, ja :D
<nafisa> saj sem že mojmu poslala ... če mi bo dal kake hinte ...
<napsy> :)
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<nafisa> ništa
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> se pokonc
<bogdanov> lol :D
<bogdanov> grem spat
<bogdanov> najt
<bogdanov> :)
<BigWhale> Dan
<sasa84> jutro ;)
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav :)
<sasa84> živjo :)
<sasa84> iščem kakšen dober tutorial za css? :P
<R33D3M33R> uh, tega sem pa jaz naredil
<R33D3M33R> tukaj: http://praktik.si/ShowGroups.aspx?categoryID=105
<Pepelka> Praktik | Prva stran
<R33D3M33R> z glasovno podporo :)
<sasa84> uuuuu
<sasa84> sej to se lohk tud s kompozerjem dela a ne? sj je ist
<R33D3M33R> no, jaz sem pravzaprav zaradi lepšega delal tam
<R33D3M33R> drugače uporabljam Kate :)
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> sej zdej prenašam aptano... fajn je, k ma avto fill :P
<teardrop> lo
<BigWhale> hi
<teardrop> o
<teardrop> kaj ste zdaj naumili z narwhal release partijem?
<BigWhale> 3. 5.
<sasa84_> oooo, kter pacek me je dol vrgu!!!
<Pepelka> miha (wolfey.si) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<sasa84> oj mihc ;)
<miha> o saska :P
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/go/rss/int/news/-/news/technology-12595681
<Seniorita> BBC News - Vodafone network hit by break-in
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1074-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1074-1
<miha> sasa84: kako si?
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1070-1: Bind vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1070-1
<miha> bo... nekak..tak...bo
<miha> morm se počas spravt kej naredit.. no itak običajno bolj popoldansko izmeno furam :D
<miha> Å¡e ni 12 ane :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1074-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1074-1
<Seniorita>  [COKS] Slovenska Å tudija o uvajanju OKPO na delovnih postajajh v JU, tudi na osor.eu  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=761
<miha> !google test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urh_555: Songbird 1.8.0 crash  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4785/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: [rešeno] Utorrent za linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4747/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Songbird 1.8.0 crash  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4785/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.finance.si/304175/Jutri-blokada-spletnih-stavnic
<Seniorita> Jutri blokada spletnih stavnic - Finance.si
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Tadej: Tiskanje knjig na Google Books  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4786/new/posts/
<Tadej> !google GTE512HLTM46D
<Seniorita> Gmail http://mail.google.com/mail/?hl=sl&tab=wm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<Tadej> lp
<miha> yo
<nafisa> blokada spletnih stavnic? :o
<miha> to ni nič strašnega zaenkrat, zaenkrat so sam DNS za slovenijo sfukal.. kar ni problem... !google public dns
<Seniorita> Google Public DNS http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/
<miha> problem bo, ko bodo ugotovil, da to nikogar ne gane, pa bodo route blokiral... pol bomo ko kitajčki
<miha> hekal po svetu, da bi VPN dobil :)
<christooss_> tor?
<christooss_> vpn je treba plačat tor je zastonj
<Tadej> 8.8.8.8 je dns od googla za evropo
<CrazyLemon> ter 8.8.4.4
<CrazyLemon> jutro pipl
<BigWhale> I'm so hardcore! :> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0mndotNxWE
<BigWhale> lol
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Unboxing Western Digital MyBook
<christooss_> :)
<CrazyLemon> you really are hardcore!
<miha> christooss_: to že, sam jst bi se bolj na bolj zaseben VPN zanašal kot na neki tak javnega kot tor
<miha> pa zih za par 10 € na mesec kej dobiš? :)
<miha> christooss_: pač, najboljš da sploh ne vejo, da tm gor kej sumljivega :)
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/study-facebook-is-good-for-your-self-esteem/15959
<Seniorita> Study: Facebook is good for your self-esteem | ZDNet
<christooss_> miha za zaobit državno blokiranje je tor čist dovolj
<miha> tle morda zaenkrat. na kitajskem tor po moje prov pokliče policaje.
<miha> ane
<miha> preveč jasno je, kdor uporablja tor, nekaj skriva, pred Partijo
<miha> če pa kitajček se povezuje na nek slovenski IP, samo on
<miha> pa ne bodo kr tak opazl
<miha> :D
<christooss_> ja sej sam proti temu se je treba borti
<christooss_> orodja kot taka niso legalna
<miha> jah, če mamo pa tle heroja, ko je služil spletnemu očesu
<miha> zihr nas bo prijavil :)
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtLL8iI37xI&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Prišla je miška
<miha> hehe
<miha> finance zdj uradno ponujajo navodila za google dns
<miha> http://www.finance.si/304175/Od-jutri-blokada-spletnih-stavnic
<miha> lol
<Seniorita> Od jutri blokada spletnih stavnic - Finance.si
<miha> face
<miha> !translate en sl reaffirmation executry
<Seniorita> ponovna potrditev executry
<miha> !translate en sl reaffirmation executory
<Seniorita> ponovna potrditev izvršilnega
<miha> !translate en sl unexpired leases
<Seniorita> neiztekle najemi
<DominiCanes> bujaka
<miha> http://www.siol.net/slovenija/lokalne_novice/dolenjska_in_posavje/2011/02/25-letnica_napadla_partnerja.aspx
<Seniorita> 25-letnica napadla partnerja - SiOL.net
<miha> lol
<nafisa> no, potem pa govorite, naj se bojimo ženske starejših moških ...
<nafisa> veš, kako lahko jst tipa prerešetam?
<miha> nafisa: jst bi se že tvojga butt pluga ustrašu :)
<miha> http://www.pozareport.si/?Id=mediji&View=novica&novicaID=16874
<Seniorita> Moj odgovor Janezu Markešu: Pravi kverulanti so na Delu  - pozareport.si
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> saj to mam jst v riti, ne dajem drugim, bemu
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> ja no ... da ne bo koga strah pred mano ...
<nafisa> saj nisem baw baw
<CrazyLemon> jah..nikol ne veš..lahk ti se strga pa začneš abuseat folk z buttplugi :/
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/feb/28/charlie-brooker-pfroblem-with-macs
<Seniorita> I don't hate Macs, but they do give me a syncing feeling | Charlie Brooker | Comment is free | The Guardian
<CrazyLemon> nč..fax tajm
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<sasa84> aljoškoooooooooooooo :D
<sasa84> !ping alyosha
<sasa84> :D
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuYLHCvM-7s
<Seniorita> YouTube        - "If law fails, CIA will assassinate Assange"
<alyosha> ma kjesi sasa84 :D
<alyosha> stari kako bom jaz znorew hmalu tu
<alyosha> če se ne odselimo hitro bom mogu u idrijo še prej kašen mesec
<sasa84> evo mene ;)
<sasa84> ajej, kaj je tko hudo??
<alyosha> ma dj dj
<alyosha> samo tuti da tašča ne je huda kuharca
<alyosha> ob pon. sredah petkih se je meso v "omaki"(beri vodi) z pomfrijem
<alyosha> ob tor. in čet. pa pašta
<alyosha> z masllom
<alyosha> oz. kar si nardiš
<alyosha> ...
<alyosha> in pol se čudi zakaj mož njen nikoli ne pride domow nakosilo ampak je usak dan zunaj:D
<alyosha> zdj moram it tam se potrudit malo unega pojest da nebojo pol usi uzaljeni in pol moram it na pico
<alyosha> ahh
<alyosha> bbl
 * alyosha off
<miha> alyosha: nauči jo kuhat, sj znaš?! :)
<miha> omakco pa to
<alyosha> ma njej ni pomoči:D
<alyosha> grem zdaj ki čene bojo uzaljeni še bolj:D
<alyosha> omg
<alyosha> :D
<miha> paz da ne preberejo tega
<miha> :D
<nafisa> hahaha ...
<nafisa> dej ... ti bom 1x jst neki skuhala
 * uni4dfx lačn
<BigWhale> dan
<nafisa> hahaha ... zdaj bi kr usi jedli
<nafisa> nimam take posode za vse
<nafisa> oj, bigwhale
<BigWhale> kdo bi jedu?
<BigWhale> o nafisa
<nafisa> ja, vsi so nekej lačni
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> jest nisem
<nafisa> no, fajn
<BigWhale> drgac jim pa lahk sendvice nardis :>
<nafisa> men je pa slabo :((
<BigWhale> pa razdelis na papirnatih talarjih
<nafisa> ne ... ne maram sendvičev delat ...
<nafisa> raje kuham
<BigWhale> zakwa ti je pa slabo?
<nafisa> želodec me neki jebe ...
<nafisa> zgaga ,,,
<alyosha> mmmhmm kako je blo dobro
<alyosha> zdj pa grem na pico
<nafisa> haha
<alyosha> zenska se kar je ze pripravljeno in začinjeno in use
<alyosha> nardi brezokusno
<BigWhale> Ranital
<alyosha> ko da bi jedu žagovino
<alyosha> ...
<alyosha> Ultop je boljši:D
<nafisa> ja, nimam ultopa
<nafisa> čak, da vprašam, če imamo še kaj pri bajti
<alyosha> kurac je ja ker ga dobiš samo na recept
<alyosha> nic dj grem jaz sem lačen
<BigWhale> alyosha, zakaj pravis da je ultop boljsi?
<alyosha> a lihkar pojedu kosilo
<alyosha> ahh
<alyosha> BigWhale:  nwem meni ranital ne pomaga neki dosti
<alyosha> ultop pa vedno
<nafisa> ker je res dober za želodec
<nafisa> preizkušeno
<BigWhale> hihi
 * alyosha gre na drugo kosilo
<nafisa> ej, uživaj ob pici, ok?
<alyosha> tnx
<alyosha> c'ya
<nafisa> sam vam bom mogla res 1x neki skuhat
<nafisa> da ne boste samo pice žrli
<zejn> omnomnompicanom.
<nafisa> ?
<zejn> ceprov tortilje so boljs.
<nafisa> znam tud tortilje delat
<nafisa> ok ...
<nafisa> ej, pobči ... grem čevlje kupit pol pa v LJ
<nafisa> se tipkamo kaj
<nafisa> čawbaw
<zejn> cao.
<miha>  http://feeds.feedblitz.com/~/24669318/0/alternet_all
<Seniorita> Rectal gel shows promise in warding off HIV: study | AlterNet
<alyosha> a sm jz online al ne?:p
<alyosha> hahha zdj sem joinaw #tralala da vidim če sem online in nek tip je gor:D
<CrazyMelon> bo
<CrazyMelon> ring
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> jao.
<alyosha> dj melona dj
<alyosha> ne prizotuj se tolko
<alyosha> rajsi delaj kaj
<alyosha> zgledij se po meni naprimer:D
<alyosha> kakšno je pa vaše mnenje o Linuxu CrazyMelon ?:D
<CrazyMelon> profesorca prevaja thumbnaile kot nohtke
<CrazyMelon> :(
<alyosha> kdo prevaja koga kot kaj?
<alyosha> ta CrazyMelon  je praw crazy
<CrazyMelon> ves kaj so thumbnaili clovek
<alyosha> ja
<alyosha> kasna profesorca
<alyosha> sj ne hodis u solo
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyMelon> lol
<CrazyMelon> kaj pa delam
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> čačkaš pizdo:d
<alyosha> in kaj majo nohti veze z thumbnaili?
<CrazyMelon> ti si cuden tic
<alyosha> tip je čuden res
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> weirdo!
<alyosha> si biw u novi primaveri
<alyosha> u kopru
<alyosha> u Mercatorju?
<CrazyMelon> mislis tam kjer je moja teta glavna kuharca?
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> nič nisi povabu
<alyosha> peder
<CrazyMelon> ne ;D
<alyosha> jz sem sow prej po pizzo in je praw dobra:D samo semizdi da je u izolii useeno bolsa bla
<alyosha> lahko samo danes mu ni ratalo dobro:D
<alyosha> a kaj ona jekuharca glavna tam a?
<alyosha> in ti nas nič ne povabiš tam...ehh
<CrazyMelon> men se zdi da je ja
<alyosha> tip neve mona
<alyosha> kako lahk neves za teto kje dela:D
<miha> http://www.siol.net/svet/aktualno/2011/02/rebernik_cosic.aspx
<Seniorita> Na področju e-demokracije je slika klavrna - SiOL.net
<alyosha> nic odoh ja na b-day od sestre:D
<alyosha> bi gut take drugs
<alyosha> !
 * alyosha off
<CrazyMelon> ajde mumilar
<upd> kaj se da za prvo besedo, za prfoksa ?
<upd> aj treba kaj lep pozdrav itd..
<CrazyMelon> spostovani...
<upd> a Spoštovani, "nova vrstica.."
<CrazyMelon> al pa "wacap mudel" odvisno od starosti
<CrazyMelon> ja
<upd> ok super hvala
<CrazyMelon> np
<upd> čist ene zmede, s temi vajami pa s termini, pol pa še ugotovijo da se bo vse prekrivalo ne vem zakaj za vraga nimajo sistema ki bi to nas sam razporedil...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: [rešeno] Utorrent za linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4747/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> sprogramiraj pa jim predlagaj :)
<upd> i will!
<miha> genetski algoritmi... lahk ti pošljem pdf ko to mal razlaga, konkretno urnike :)
<CrazyMelon> <E>
<CrazyMelon> :)
<CrazyMelon> matr je dougcaaaaaaas :/
<upd> Uporaba informacijsko komunikacijske tehnologije v naravoslovju in tehnike
<upd> in wtf, to naj bi bilo ime predmeta a se norca delajo al kaj
<miha> upd: google, wikipedia... še doktoriraš lahk tak
<miha> :D
<miha> kot on nemški minister, pa verjetno poln profesorjev pr nas :D
<upd> mja sej bi blo bolš to
<miha> http://blogs.mcafee.com/enterprise/network-security/evolving-ddos-botnets-1-blackenergy
<Seniorita> Evolving DDoS botnets &#8211; 1: BlackEnergy | Blog Central
<upd> jah toj pa zato k nimate iphone :)
<upd> am a sm failu :)
<CrazyMelon> ko bom velik bom na fri predaval spletne tehnologije!
<yang> ne, druzabna omrezja !
<CrazyMelon> ni tega predmeta!
<yang> imamp baje nekega eksperta iz druzabnih omrezij
<CrazyMelon> a to pomeni da tweeta nonstop??
<yang> en slovenec baje to celo na berkeleyu predava
<CrazyMelon> a un "tamladi"?
<yang> ja verjetno ima svoj twittrt blog in 20
<yang> on 20.000 projateljev na fbju
<yang> ja nel mlad tip
<yang> nek
<CrazyMelon> ja ja  on je tudi na friju neki
<CrazyMelon> z dataminingom se ukvarja
<yang> ceprav vidim da eni predavajo tudi to kako si povecati stevilo "projateljev" na fbju
<yang> pa baje racunajo
<CrazyMelon> lol..to verjeetno pocne tista suzana jaksic iz kmetije
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: Enlightenment  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2541/new/posts/
<yang> ma ves kako je v ameriki lahko tut drek prodas, ce ga zavijes v lep papir
<CrazyMelon> ona ma taka "koristna"predavanja
<yang> pismo vsi hoteli na obali so marca polni
<yang> jst ne vem kje se pozna recesija
<CrazyMelon> a so? cudno
<yang> folk ima ocitno se vedno dnar
<CrazyMelon> ker zdej med pocitnicami so bili 75% zasedeni
<yang> ja, se en teden nazaj je bilo prosto
<yang> zdaj pa ne
<yang> edino baje nek hotel za 170 na noc
<CrazyMelon> kaj pa mas na obali? konferenco kako?
<yang> pa mislim da ni kempinski
<yang> ne, cisto tako, malo dopusta, ampak bom sel ocitno za en dan ali pa v kaksen apartma
<CrazyMelon> poklici v biomotel koper
<yang> ol bom
<yang> ok bom
<CrazyMelon> oz neki takega je
<yang> url
<CrazyMelon> to je takoj pri aljosi :)
<CrazyMelon> !google biomotel koper
<Seniorita> Moteli - BIO MOTEL VODIÅ EK - RESTAVRANT - Slovenska internetna ... http://www.e-poroka.com/sl/Moteli_/Moteli/
<CrazyMelon> na telefonu sm..tko da mal pobrskaj :)
<yang> kok je to zvezdica in pol
<CrazyMelon> vec..2.25 :p
<yang> ja
<yang> morda bolje kje izven kopra
<yang> ampak ok se bom pozanimal
<CrazyMelon> bl mal jih je izven
<CrazyMelon> ta pa ni lih v centru
<yang> jst sem imel vcasih staro mamo na kozini
<red_> hello
<CrazyMelon> lp
<red_> Å¡ta se radi?
<CrazyMelon> irca se dokler profesorca ne ve kaj govori
<red_> asi na faxu?
<CrazyMelon> jp
<red_> a maš še polža pol?
<red_> kaje že ob pondelkih?
<red_> polža ma vaje ne
<CrazyMelon> nimam vec :/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<red_> hehe
<CrazyMelon> polz rox
<red_> ja je kr legenda
<red_> a mogoče veš kdaj bo še kakšen linux tečaj?
<red_> tale lubuntu me je kr povlekel
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyMelon> si precekiral pipin koledar?
<red_> ja sm ja
<red_> nič
<bogdanov> res kasn hardware mas da laufas lubuntu
<red_> ni začrtano
<bogdanov> red*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<red_> 512mb, 1ghz, 855gm intel shared gpu
<red_> 2005 notebookj
<Sky[x]> lp
<red_> dva dekstopa :)
<red_> eden za xchat pa futuramo
<bogdanov> red
<red_> drugi pa za opero :)
<red_> ja?
<bogdanov> pa laufa "normalno"
<red_> ja video se je zatikal
<red_> ampak zdaj je v redu
<bogdanov> aje lubuntu mn pozresen kot xubuntu?
<red_> baje je google tako pravi
<red_> xubuntu pa ubuntu sta baje tm tm
<bogdanov> aha
<red_> lxde je
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> tm pa xfce
<bogdanov> an
<red_> ja xubuntu ma xfce
<bogdanov> ke sm ze gledu ene tabele glede teh guiov
<CrazyMelon> xubuntu ni tako pozresen kot ubuntu
<red_> ja probaval sem live disrote, itak nisem nek poweruser
<red_> rad bi pa se več naučil delat v konzoli
<bogdanov> red pol pravs da lubuntu nedeluje prov kul ga mors optimizirat da deluje al
<red_> recimo to mi je brat pomagal, da sm se od enga na drug komp preko sambe povezal
<CrazyMelon> xubuntu pa lubuntu sta tam tam...sam da je lubuntu bl light
<red_> to bi recimo rad sam znal naštimat
<red_> bogdanov, gnome player je bilo samo treba naštimat da ima malo več tega "pred" bufferja al kako se reče
<red_> da naloži v cache in potem streama
<red_> drugače je pa mplayer delal tekoče
<bogdanov> aha kul
<red_> vlc se pa zatika recimo
<red_> beda, ker nimam čisto nič grafičnega pospeševanja
<red_> ali pa ne znam naštimat :/
<red_> vse cpu dela
<red_> oz mogoče mam OpenGL
<red_> -Display-
<red_> Resolution		: 1280x768 pixels
<red_> Vendor		: The X.Org Foundation
<red_> Version		: 1.9.0
<red_> -Monitors-
<red_> Monitor 0		: 1280x768 pixels
<bogdanov> crazy
<red_> -Extensions-
<red_> BIG-REQUESTS
<red_> Composite
<red_> DAMAGE
<red_> DOUBLE-BUFFER
<red_> DPMS
<red_> DRI2
<red_> GLX
<red_> Generic Event Extension
<bogdanov> kaj je bolsa opcija instaliranje driverjov iz strani ali preko restricted drivers
<bogdanov> ?
<red_> GestureExtension
<red_> MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<red_> MIT-SHM
<red_> RANDR
<red_> RECORD
<red_> RENDER
<red_> SECURITY
<red_> SGI-GLX
<red_> SHAPE
<red_> SYNC
<red_> X-Resource
<red_> XC-MISC
<red_> XFIXES
<red_> XFree86-DGA
<red_> XFree86-VidModeExtension
<red_> XINERAMA
<red_> XInputExtension
<red_> XKEYBOARD
<red_> XTEST
<red_> XVideo
<red_> XVideo-MotionCompensation
<red_> -OpenGL-
<red_> Vendor		: Mesa Project
<red_> Renderer		: Software Rasterizer
<red_> Version		: 2.1 Mesa 7.9-devel
<red_> Direct Rendering		: Yes
<red_> o fak
<red_> sorry
<red_> jaz sem sledil enemu tutorialu, ki je driverje za te intel shared chipsete iz ene strani iz katere te intel polinka
<red_> kateri pa so "restriced"? a to so tisti, ki jih userji Å¡e malo natweakajo?
<CrazyMelon> red.. pastebin.com drugic uporabi
<red_> ja, sorry
<CrazyMelon> nc..i m off
<bogdanov> :)
<red_> danes se bom mogoče še z inštalacijo psybncja pohecal
<red_> pa tko, male take naloge si dam
<red_> potem pa googlam dokler mi ne rata :)
<red_> ampak vseen bi rad nek tečaj dal skos
<red_> da bi imel več nadzora nad tem, kaj se dogaja v/s kompom
<red_> bbl
<bogdanov> :D
<yang> izogibaj se psybncju
<yang> ker ima toliko bugov, da ti bo stalno zmrzoval
<bogdanov> kvaj zdj yang a bo
<sasa84> juhuuuu miške :D
<mikoar> upd
<miha> http://editorialcartoonists.com/cartoon/display.cfm/95925
<Seniorita> AAEC  -  Political Cartoon by John Sherffius
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/blackberry-8217s-android/736
<Seniorita> BlackBerry&#8217;s Android? | ZDNet
<yang> bo bogdanov ves da
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> <yang> ker ima toliko bugov, da ti bo stalno zmrzoval
<CrazyLemon> kje si to pobral
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov neki zate http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o651-B9mW4A
<Seniorita> YouTube        - IMAL TANJE?
<CrazyLemon> hahaha.. :D
<red_> back
<red_> kaje zdaj
<red_> ima psybnc buge al ne?
<CrazyLemon> <bogdanov> kaj je bolsa opcija instaliranje driverjov iz strani ali preko restricted drivers        ...jah vse ma svoje prednosti..če inštaliraš iz strani pomeni da so najnovešji... če pa inštaliraš prek restricted drivers pomeni da vse ubuntu komponente podpirajo te driverje (Xserver!)
<napsy> Sky[x]: ping
<bogdanov> ja :)
<red_> ima kdo idejo kako stremat rtvslo  1 v živo preko mplayerja?
<sasa84> !ping CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> tako da odpreš njihov stream url ? :D
<red_> hmm
<CrazyLemon> !kickban sasa84
<sasa84> pfffffffffff :P
<CrazyLemon> :>
<red_> mplayer http://www.rtvslo.si/play/v-zivo-tv-slovenija-1/tv.slo1/ ?
<Seniorita> V ŽIVO: TV Slovenija 1 :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV Slovenija
<red_> mislm da ne bo ščo skos
<red_> slo**
<red_> nope
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-XU9OI9tUE
<bogdanov> crazy
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Klapa Sumadija: Dodji na morski greben...
<red_> exiting...  (EOF)
<bogdanov> eo tvoje kompanjone
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov to je staro :D
<bogdanov> ja in?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> red_ to ni streaming url
<CrazyLemon> mms://helix10.rtvslo.si/wmtencoder/slo1.wmv
<CrazyLemon> tole je naprimer streaming url
<CrazyLemon> ne vem pa če ta še vedno dela
<red_> kje si ga pa najdu? V ctrl+u?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> google
<CrazyLemon> !google rtvslo mms rtsp slo1
<Seniorita> Kako posneti live stream? @ Slo-Tech http://slo-tech.com/forum/t353932
<red_> aha :) zvito ampak efikasno :)
<christooss_> mms://helix10.rtvslo.si/wmtencoder/val202.wma
<christooss_> Å¡e dela
<red_> na page source nič ne najde pod "helix" zato se ni je zdelo čudno
<red_> ja
<red_> potem pa samo val202 spremeniš v ra1 recimo
<red_> za prvi program radia
<christooss_> sej omogočiš windows media player namesto flasha
<christooss_> potem pa desni klik
<christooss_> in lahk kopiraš source
<red_> uf, ko sem zaprl v operi predvajanje dnevnika je Å¡el cpu usage iz 98% na 5 hehe
<miha> red_: flash je zanič na linuxu.. na ff adblock plus pa je
<CrazyLemon> flash je povsod zanič
<CrazyLemon> ne sam na linuxu
<mikoar> hm
<mikoar> cakam da adobe izda orodje edge, ki bo tako kot flash samo da bo laufal na html5
<miha>  [ZDNET] The mobile App Internet wags the IT dog
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/forrester/the-mobile-app-internet-wags-the-it-dog/605
<christooss_> flash video replacer ftw
<Seniorita> The mobile App Internet wags the IT dog | ZDNet
<miha> CrazyLemon: ni res, na winsih dela vredu
 * sasa84 požgečka christooss_ 
<miha> nikol mi ni 99% cpu nabil zarad reklam
<christooss_> sasa84 hi hi hi :)
<CrazyLemon> men to ni nikoli niti na linuxu :)
<CrazyLemon> mi je pa pri videih :)
 * christooss_ je ful žgačkljiv
<christooss_> baje
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/strojna-oprema/prenosniki/hp/profesionalni-prenosnik-z-32-urno-avtonomijo.html?RSS1199eea0cd49e06ca8f17bc20f0a315d      730€ ..pa še 20ur več avtonomije kot "tvoj" mac
<Seniorita> Profesionalni prenosniki HP z 32-urno avtonomijo
<christooss_> 32 ur
<christooss_> nice
<christooss_> sam to Å¡e ni to
<christooss_> i want moar
<christooss_> kindle style :)
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> sam k se ni u slo
<CrazyLemon> ni ne
<CrazyLemon> pri nas bo okrog 1100€
<christooss_> bah
<CrazyLemon> sam če poznaš koga k gre v US..pa ti ga garant zrihta za 900€ :)
<bogdanov> dobra stvar
<christooss_> ok sej to pomeni da bodo čez en let to standard baterija ratale
<christooss_> končno
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> christooss_ kesi nema te
<CrazyLemon> čez par let bo čist drugač standard od tega..k baje ena univerza že naredila baterijo z enako velikostjo ampak nekje 5-10x večjo zmogljivostjo :)
<sasa84> christooss_, jaz sem tud ful žgečkljiva...začnem vriskat še preden kej sploh je :P
<miha> sasa84: od pričakovanja? :)
<sasa84> matthai...spet kliznu :P
<sasa84> miha, sem pač ful žgečkljiva :)
<christooss_> sasa84 čist razumem
<sasa84> spuščam take zvoke kt... :)
<christooss_> mam podobne traume
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> hihihih
<sasa84> a ni to neki najhuj, k se en nate sprav in te začne žgečkat? jaooooo
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.osor.eu/news/si-slovenian-public-administrations-moving-to-open-source-desktops
<Seniorita> SI: Slovenian public administrations moving to open source desktops &mdash;
<christooss_> bogdanov ej kle sem :)
<christooss_> sam bl zgodj hodm spat
<christooss_> so mi v bolnici zjebal bioritem
<christooss_> :)
<CrazyLemon> prasci!
<christooss_> jup
<sasa84> hihihihihi
<sasa84> zdej hodiš že pred deseto pančat? :)
<red_> hmmm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Kako odpreti Linux datoteko v ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4782/new/posts/
<red_> tale leafpad pa ni kaj pride basic text editor
<sasa84> scribes je zakon
<red_> že pišem sudo apt get instal scribes etc etc
<christooss_> sasa84 ne čist
<christooss_> okol polnoči
<christooss_> prej sem pa stalno od 3 do 5ih hodil spat
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> ob taki uri je tvoj predhodnik vstal od mrtvih...ne pa Å¡ou spat :P
<CrazyLemon> kdo bo napisal kako novico za ubuntu.si ? :)
 * sasa84 se skrije
<red_> Bom jaz neki napisal
<red_> kaj rabiš?
<red_> kok znakov?
<sasa84> 20,000
<red_> čeprou nisem neki vešč računlaništva
<christooss_> sasa84  :)
<red_> zomg
<CrazyLemon> 25,000 najmanj
<sasa84> več kt ena avtorska pola
<christooss_> kuj ubit človeka z količino znakov
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> jaz sem nazadne mela 20.453
<red_> ja s tabulatorjem se daleč pride, pravjo
<sasa84> zdej pa pišem že 1 mesc en člank in sem na 36,879
<christooss_> pa trojni razmak da se več vid
<christooss_> :)
<red_> hehe
<christooss_> nič grem zdej
<christooss_> sasa84 bogdanov pol open arena
<christooss_> do takrat pa trenirat
<christooss_>  :)
<christooss_> čao
<CrazyLemon> ćafćy
<sasa84> uuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> kill kill kill :P
<CrazyLemon> Å¡trudl bi!
<sasa84> mat ga je nrdila :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj je dala kot nadev? :D
 * CrazyLemon izbirčen
<sasa84> jabolčen je eden... ;)
<CrazyLemon> i'll pass :/
<sasa84> skutnga bom jst jedla :P
<CrazyLemon> blah..torej nč dobrega :p
<red_> jaz sm dans zjutri slan skutn Å¡trudl
<red_> pa jogurt
<DominiCanes> oi oida
<DominiCanes> ka se dela
<red_> a se kdo od vas mogoče spomne enega live search engina
<red_> k je v bistvu mel nekega človeka, ki je guglal zate
<red_> celo najemal so neke ljudi, da so to počeli
<CrazyLemon> why d fak :)
<DominiCanes> ja to je jeben siht
<red_> to je blo 2005-6
<red_> tm nek
<uni4dfx> s čim se dans botnete dela?
<CrazyLemon> mal moke rabš pa vode
<CrazyLemon> pa cukra
<CrazyLemon> to vse lepo zmešaš..in pustiš cca. 20min
<CrazyLemon> nato zgnetiš testo..ter daš oblikuješ majhne glave z antencami..in daš v pečico za 35min na 180°
<CrazyLemon> :p
<uni4dfx> ok, kaj pa pol ko se naješ in se lotiš kodiranja?
<CrazyLemon> kodiranja? čemu za vraga bi se lotu kodiranja?? mislim jao.. poguglaš !google latest exploit
<Seniorita> Packet Storm ≈ Full Disclosure Information Security http://packetstormsecurity.org/
<CrazyLemon> ter zalaufaš kodo!
<CrazyLemon> mislim..tudi ti nič ne veš
<CrazyLemon> :/
<uni4dfx> take it easy :D
<uni4dfx> sej veš da sm mislu kodiranje v bol širokem smislu
<uni4dfx> rabm botnet za računanje WPA gesel :D
<uni4dfx> krekanje*
<CrazyLemon> kok je to uporabno da vsak bot posebej računa wpa geslo?
<CrazyLemon> a ni bolj smiselno met kak cluster za to ?
<uni4dfx> sej ne bojo posebi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1077-1: FUSE vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1077-1
<red_> kako pa krekneš če ma wpa uname pa gesla od uporabnikov?
<sasa84> !ping bogdanov
<red_> !ping sasa84
<sasa84> !ping red_
<sasa84> :Dđ
<uni4dfx> red_ ponavadi nima
<red_> aja še eno dost "noob" vprašanje
<red_> recimo scribes piše da je txteditor za gnome
<red_> jaz imam la lxde za desktop
<red_> a bo delal?
<red_> pa**
<CrazyLemon> jp..sam možno da ti bo nekaj gnome knjižnic dodatno namestilo :)
<red_> ok tnx
<red_> linux.org je še vedno dol :( čez ene par beginner lessons sem šel še v vmwareu
<miha> http://www.finance.si/blog/8/815
<Seniorita> iProjekt: Kako "cveto�e" se prodajajo "penthousi, za 400 tiso�akov" - Finance.si
<red_> lol miha
<miha> red_: jst nič kriv.. sam zabavn link je
<miha> :)
<red_> scumbag nepremičninar
<red_> prodal sem 100 stanovanj po 400k eur
<red_> ni prodal niti enega
<bogdanov> :D
<red_> hmm
<red_> kako pa ipod touch zazna lubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> slabo :D
<red_> posnel sem tole ampak ne najdem nikjer kje to je in kako uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> mislim..kok sm slišal ga rhythmbox zazna
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e en program je za ipod
<red_> apt-get install ipheth-utils
<CrazyLemon> sam so neke težave..
<red_> ah kurc tethering sm posnel
<red_> lol Å¡e nikol tok veselja drmat po sistemu kot zdaj :D
<napsy> je kak nov film prsu ven
<napsy> da se ga splaca pogledat?;
<CrazyLemon> the mechanic
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1074-2: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1074-2
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> FT	Antalyaspor	0 - 2	Besiktas
<bogdanov> sm ti reku
<bogdanov> pa nis hotu stavt
<red_> FT Analizator
<red_> kako zdaj poiščem, kam je amarok posnel?
<red_> je že v redu
<red_> neki sm zafrknu
<bogdanov> :D
<yang> wikileaks: WikiLeaks: Equitorial Guinea ruler's son 'ordered superyacht' http://is.gd/slWMo1
<Seniorita> AFP: Equitorial Guinea ruler&#39;s son &#39;ordered superyacht&#39;
<red_> kako naj v terminalu poiščem amarok
<red_> find amarok - to ni to
<t3ch> locate amarok ?
<t3ch> ce mas mlocate namescen
<miha> mc, pa je :)
<CrazyLemon> whereis amarok
<t3ch> ja ne bol izi
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ka je mc
<t3ch> mc pekarna
<t3ch> :)
<miha> midnigh commander
<t3ch> aya
<miha> kot norton commander nekoč
<red_> aha, tnx pa tega Å¡e ne razumem
<t3ch> :]
<red_> recimo, amarok je za kde
<red_> jaz imam pa lxde
<t3ch> to je blo ono na win3.1 al ki ze je bil nc kol wem
<red_> je to kompatibilno?
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> yaz mam tut lxpanel.. sam od lxdeja
<t3ch> :)
<red_> a applikacije za recimo gnome, pa kde a one delajo tudi na lxde (ali xfce or xy DE)?
<miha> seveda
<miha> window manager je v bistvu neodvisen od libov za aplikacije
<miha> sam pač vsi libi morajo bit gor
<red_> aaa
<CrazyLemon> like i said..par ur nazaj ..ampak kdo pa crazya bere..noben :(
<miha> pa pač kde aplikacija na gnome, se še vedno v glavnem kot kde obnaša
<miha> dela normalno ane
<miha> CrazyLemon: jst te sam dopolnim mal
<miha> :)
<miha> res je
<miha> jst sm te bral :)
<CrazyLemon> hvala..<3
<CrazyLemon> :))
<t3ch> yaz mam xorg-server, gnome-desktop pa lxpanel gor
<t3ch> za desktop
<t3ch> lah pa spremenim to za gnome-panel ce c
<CrazyLemon> http://www.lrk.si/VCL
<Seniorita> VCL - Laboratorij za računalniške komunikacije
<t3ch> ce spremenis v gconf-2
<CrazyLemon> sexy :)
<t3ch> z gconf2 al what ever it is
<t3ch> tu lah poglejas.. to je za gentoo sam je isti kurac
<t3ch> http://gentoo.m5it.org/
<Seniorita> gentoo binary packages
<t3ch> pa mas razlicne panele pa desktope pa to.. ce se ti da
<red_> protip: aplikacija se požene tako, da daš alt+f2 <ime aplikacije>
<red_> nisem vedel :)
<marko-_-> miha, asentra 100
<miha> aha ne poznam.. verjetno generik?
<miha> !google asentra
<Seniorita> Asentra filmsko oblošene tablete 50 mg Asentra filmsko oblošene ... http://www.zdravila.net/navodilo.php?navodilo=a_001191.pdf&amp;dir=pdf
<miha> ne vem če ni to slovenska verzija !google zoloft
<Seniorita> Sertraline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sertraline
<miha> jap
<miha> zgleda je to to
<miha> to so fajn tablete :)
<marko-_-> nebi vedel:>
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> dans sem
<miha> vem jst.
<miha> :D
<marko-_-> v Å¡oli parkiral
<marko-_-> pač ni zadost parkirnih mest
<marko-_-> pa ful grdo vsi parkirajo
<marko-_-> anyway, nisem moral ven in sem enega malo potegnil
<marko-_-> ne fest, ampak sem ga, pa vidi se, samo ni veliko
<marko-_-> zdaj pa me je strah, ker je to bil neki badass :(
<marko-_-> kaj pa če bo jutri gledal avte pa bo videl pri meni malo tudi potegnjeno
<miha> pa parkiraj mal bolj stran od njega?
<red_> kje to na unem pri unicredit al na jadranski?
<marko-_-> ja kaj pa če bo čekiral avte
<marko-_-> na parkplacu
<marko-_-> pa me bo pol ubil
<red_> a niso tm kamere na unem peščenem?
<red_> oz na rampi so
<red_> za drugo pa ne vem
<red_> cel parking verjetno ni pod kameram
<marko-_-> red_, eh ne
<marko-_-> to je v murski soboti
<red_> aja
<marko-_-> pred mojo Å¡olo ni nobenih kamer
<marko-_-> sam je na prostem, pa verjetno me je kdo videl
<marko-_-> ker sem res 5 minut se mučil
<marko-_-> ven not, ven not, levo desno
<marko-_-> mah
<marko-_-> boli me kurac
<red_> lol
<marko-_-> :(
<red_> ja a tam parkiraš vsak dan?
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> drugje ne moreš
<red_> pa on tut, ki si ga malo butnu?
<marko-_-> ja
<red_> pfff
<marko-_-> sam bom pač pol nekje drugje parkiral
<bogdanov> lol
<marko-_-> mislim na enakem parkplacu
<marko-_-> sam nekje na koncu al nekaj
<marko-_-> :P
<bogdanov> marko podkapo pa reket
<marko-_-> sej verjetno sploh ni videl
<marko-_-> saj se vidi, samo je bolj malo in če res ne pogledaš tja dol verjetno ni videl
<red_> kaj je razlika med synaptic manager removalom in purge/remove iz terminala?
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/london-stock-exchange-woes-not-linuxs-fault/8358
<Seniorita> London Stock Exchange Woes not Linux's Fault | ZDNet
<miha> purge briše še nastve
<miha> nastavitve
<miha> sam remove zbriše program
<sasa84_> christooss_, bogdanov... :)
<sasa84_> Å¡pil? :D
<red_> kaj pa Å¡pilate? tarok?
<red_> !google e-mesto tarok
<Seniorita> Tarok - E-mesto.si - A si spet zgubila proti moškemu? http://e-mesto.si/portal/tarok.php
<christooss_> sasa84_ lahko
<christooss_> sam par minutk da prklopim server
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84_> a morm transmission sklopt? :P
<christooss_> skor :)
<sasa84_> damn :P
<red_> kaj igrate to? jaz bi tut ...
<sasa84> openareno :P
<christooss_> sam da mt neha loudat pa bo
<christooss_> Å¡e obisk wcja pol pa akcija
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> jaz sem šla prej an čik :P
<CrazyLemon> al pa združiš akcijo pa wc!
<CrazyLemon> in greš na wc igrat openareno!
<sasa84> kam nej dam pa miško? :(
<sasa84> na lijak :D
<CrazyLemon> touchpad!
<sasa84> ma ne....bolš je miša :(
<CrazyLemon> mja..pa še obstaja nevarnost da bi se sama s sabo pol začela igrat...tko da ja..bolš miška pa izven wcja igrat
<sasa84> pa še christooss_ bi zraven pršu-....jaz sem itak vernica :P
<sasa84> pa da pride u tvojih Å¡tumfkah :D
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> [00:26:47] <CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne posojam jih :pp
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> kaj mislš d on ne more takih štumfkov kupt? :P
<CrazyLemon> nope!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> pfff, to ti mislš :P
<sasa84> christooss_ bi bil edin, k neb težiu, če bi po sexu pržgala čik :P
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> res je
<christooss_> je še boljš
<christooss_> da nam sam kadil :P
<CrazyLemon> oh ne mi prosim o čikih
<CrazyLemon> cela hiša smrdi po čikih..fcking kadilci!
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> jaz kadim sam u kurilnc drugač :P
<sasa84> občasno v spodni jedilnci, če je glih kšn tak žur...drugač ne
<sasa84> v svoji sobi ne kadim ;)
<CrazyLemon> js bi najrajš vse pepelnike vrgu vn..pa dal NO SMOKING znak na vhodna vrata
<CrazyLemon> na vrata dnevne
<CrazyLemon> ter v dnevno
<CrazyLemon> tko da se ja vid
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> a pr vas kadijo?
<CrazyLemon> nč več
<CrazyLemon> stari je kadil..sam je nehal par let nazaj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz sem začela šele ene 4 leta nazaj :P
<CrazyLemon> najhujš je k prideta stric pa teta iz izole
<sasa84> prej sem bla ful proti ;)
<sasa84> hahaha :)
<CrazyLemon> ona2 v cca. 60ih minutah pokadita
<CrazyLemon> ene..10-15 čikov
<sasa84> crazy, tis letnik 86...itak navajen vsega hudga :P
<red_> wow to je quake3arena
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 žal me černobil ni najbolš pripravu na ta svet poln kadilcev
<CrazyLemon> :S
<sasa84> boščk :(
<CrazyLemon> sj prej k je stari kadil sem še nekak preživel
<CrazyLemon> sam zdej k ne kadi..pol pa k pride skupina ljudi k nam domov..obup
<sasa84> pa si mel kdaj punco kadilko?
<CrazyLemon> nemorem dihat
<sasa84> jaz sem mela vezo, k pač jaz nisem kadila, dotična oseba pa je...sam me ni nč motil
<CrazyLemon> ne..iščem take k ko kadijo ne izpuščajo škodljivih plinov
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> LOOOOOOOOOL
<christooss_> lol
<sasa84> christooss_ ma rad pa oboje...njega nč ne mot :P
<christooss_> :)
<CrazyLemon> on je Å¡e mlad :))
<christooss_> lol
<sasa84> ma bi rekla d je starej kt ti :P
<sasa84> verjetno je Å¡e starej kt jst :)
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je to res!
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ povej ker letnik si
<christooss_> 85
<sasa84> uuu
<CrazyLemon> oh lej hudiča..pa je starejši od mene
<christooss_> itak
<sasa84> pa mlad od mene!
<sasa84> mlaj
<christooss_> itak
<sasa84> uf
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ moje sožalje
<CrazyLemon> ker zdej si ga Å¡ele najebal
<sasa84> christooss_, a so ti všeč starejše ženske? :P
<CrazyLemon> saša pozna tvojo starost
<CrazyLemon> :/
<christooss_> sasa84 jup
<christooss_> tudi
<christooss_> men so všeč mlajš, starejš pa une vmes :)
<sasa84> jaz sem mela nazadne mlajšga u...4. razredu :P
<christooss_> bo treba pol spet mal probat :)
<sasa84> zdej je kao to in :P
<christooss_> pol pa sploh
<sasa84> kolk je pa bogdanov star? :P
<christooss_> sej neki si govorla od zmenka za valentinovo
<sasa84> sj res ja... :P
<christooss_> pol pa kurc k so me v bolnico spravl :P
<sasa84> bemtiš
<christooss_> sem bil preveč živčen od pričakovanja :)
<sasa84> sm se ustrašla, čes mejbi na 'moškem' oddelku :P
 * CrazyLemon vzame kokice in je v pričakovanju sašinega odgovora na christooss_  met 'trnka'
<christooss_> rofl
<christooss_> nič a se gre zdej open areno al kaj
 * CrazyLemon se sprašuje..ali bo saša zagrabila trnek z odprtimi ustmi ali ga bo spregledala
 * sasa84 pa še vedno hrepeni, da bi jo en dan CrazyLemon prišel iskat pred bajto... princ v sivi al plavi kii :P
 * CrazyLemon žalosten spusti kokice...ker je saša spregledala christooss_ov trnek
<CrazyLemon> grem js californication gledat...tam babe vsaj zagrabjo trnek
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> christooss_, greva 1x na drink :P
<christooss_> no kul :)
<sasa84> openarena ekšn ;)
<sasa84> tolk d bo crazy tih :P
<christooss_> :)
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<sasa84> :D
<christooss_> christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<christooss_> na tole se konekti
<sasa84> v terminal vpišem openarena christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950?
<CrazyLemon> uu..gresta romantiko furat v openareni
<CrazyLemon> :))
<christooss_> itak
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tist naju čist zrajca :P
<christooss_> sasa84 openarena +connect christooss.syd.ds.fs
<sasa84> oki doki
<christooss_> CrazyLemon a veš kako mava hude modele v igrci
<sasa84> christooss_, jaz sem si zdej dala tako sexy opremo :P
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ vem
<CrazyLemon> sej mam igrico :D
<sasa84> grrrrr
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyOyBVXDJ9Q
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Tangled - Official Trailer [HD]
 * CrazyLemon downloada... :D
<sasa84> zkaj mi ne poveže :( ampak mi sam openareno odpre :(
<CrazyLemon> kaj si vpisala?
<sasa84> openarena & connect christooss.syd.ds.fs
<CrazyLemon> o ti stupid stupid girl :D
<sasa84> ni prou
<sasa84> sej vem :(
<CrazyLemon> itak da ne
<sasa84> probama možnosti :P
<CrazyLemon> <christooss_> christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<CrazyLemon> <christooss_> na tole se konekti
<CrazyLemon> <christooss_> sasa84 openarena +connect christooss.syd.ds.fs
<CrazyLemon> torej
<sasa84> openarena & christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<sasa84> aaa, plus je :P
<CrazyLemon> ja dobro jutro!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<red_> a se da openareno kej natweakat za mal hitrej delovanje?
<red_> FFFFFUUUU-
<sasa84> ne dela :(
<CrazyLemon> jao
<sasa84> lohk sam sama Å¡pilam :P
<sasa84> zadnč mi je reku kwa nej napišem in je delal
<CrazyLemon> sej maš tam možnost MULTIPLAYER
<CrazyLemon> in spodaj
<CrazyLemon> SPECIFY
<red_> !seen nafisa
<CrazyLemon> in vpišeš christooss.dyndns-server.com
<CrazyLemon> in spodaj port 27950
<CrazyLemon> joj n00bi eni :D
<sasa84> seeeeem, pa ni blo nč :(
<CrazyLemon> openarena +connect christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<CrazyLemon> tole napiši
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> mjbi
<bogdanov> ni server gor on
<red_> men se tut ne connecta
<CrazyLemon> mene disconnecta zaradi invalid client bla bla
<CrazyLemon> al neki takega
<red_> ampak ffs a lahko iz console zmanjšam resolucijo?
<CrazyLemon> ne da bi js vedu..gugl it :)
<red_> da je samo v špilu manjša tukaj pa pač native?
<red_> v tem trenutku veš več od gugla :)
<red_> !watson what is slovenia
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne moreš preprosto jo v špilu zmanjšat ? :)
<red_> stari 1 fps
<red_> sm probal pa ne gre
<CrazyLemon> jah 1fps pač 1fps..počasi se daleč pride
<CrazyLemon> :)
<red_> lol
<red_> na openarena piše, da dela tut na 200mhz mašinah
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> samo kako
<bogdanov> :D
<red_> nimam pospeševanja grafičnega :(
<bogdanov> toj kurc
<bogdanov> pol
<red_> ali pa mislim, da ga nimam, kdo vi vedu, sem le noob
<red_> ajde, fajn Å¡pilejte
<red_> sutra čemo
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gio4OK2zA2E
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Carling Cup 2011 Final - Arsenal VS Birmingham
<bogdanov> fakk kretena
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> http://www.pokerstarsblog.com/tt/2011/turbo-takedown-arvaj23-shoots-no-airball-078959.html
<Seniorita> Turbo Takedown:  Arvaj23 shoots no airballs in Audi sized victory - PokerStars Poker Blog
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mulac kle iz ukolce
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> lačen!
<bogdanov> haha
<christooss__> jo sasa84 sorry
<christooss__> siol me je odklopil
<christooss__> menjava ipja :(
<bogdanov> ja sam reko
<CrazyLemon> saša pa že 30min igra openareno
<CrazyLemon> verjetno misli da si bot
<CrazyLemon> :S
<christooss__> ne sej je Å¡ele zdejle odklopil
<christooss__> minutko nazaj
<christooss__> :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si static ip ne zrihtaš? :)
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ne zajebavejte :P
<christooss__> k sm slab
<sasa84> christooss_, a sm kej bolš kt zadnč? :P
<christooss__> si ja
<christooss__> bo treba še mal orožja poštudirat
<christooss__> k veš nujno rakete v nogo ciljaj ne vame
<sasa84> jp...ampak vsakič bo bolš :P
<christooss__> k maš večjo možnost zadet
<sasa84> aaaa
<sasa84> oki ;)
<christooss__> pa lahko si naštimaš, da ti ne menja orožja ko pobereš
<christooss__> ker sem videl, da ti skoz menjava
<sasa84> to bi mogla ja ;)
<christooss__> potem pa miškin kolešček za zamenjat
<christooss__> drugač pa ti gre super
<sasa84> :D
<christooss__> še mal več gibanja pa bo
<bogdanov> sasa naskilala
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> bogdanov, trda ti prede ;)
<sasa84> christooss__, pa imidž mam sexy? :P
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> film??!
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss__> imiđ je pa superduper :)
<christooss__> like it a lot :)
<sasa84> hahahaha
<christooss__> heheh
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov tangled
<bogdanov> kdaj bo
<CrazyLemon> zdej
<bogdanov> un kul verzija
<CrazyLemon> 720p
<CrazyLemon> 480pđ
<bogdanov> nicolas cage
<CrazyLemon> -đ
<bogdanov> carovnica
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> tangled
<bogdanov> kr sam glej:))
<CrazyLemon> sej bom
<CrazyLemon> downloadam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> dj akcijo
<bogdanov> ksno no
<CrazyLemon> akcijo
<CrazyLemon> hmm..Sasa in Matic: Open arena Romance
<CrazyLemon> romanticna akcija
<bogdanov> :)))
<christooss__> :)
<bogdanov> dobr film
<christooss__> lol
<CrazyLemon> ni slab
<CrazyLemon> mal preveč pocukran
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..
<bogdanov> Sasa Matic
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss__> haha :)
<christooss__> rofl
<bogdanov> goodfellas
<bogdanov> je dobr an
<bogdanov> kurba jih je izdav
<bogdanov> izdajica
<CrazyLemon> pa sej si ga gledal
<bogdanov> dobr sj bi ga ubil
<bogdanov> drgac
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> drgac pa
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> priporocam
<bogdanov> troll
<bogdanov> norveski film
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> alpa un
<CrazyLemon> dej..strezni se clovek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> kako sem prezivel to poletje
<bogdanov> kurba je gniv
<bogdanov> film
<CrazyLemon> ma cool je
<CrazyLemon> bolsi kot troll
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hah
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> tm tm
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ni tm tm..bolši je pa pika
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> bela
<bogdanov> pika
<bogdanov> k seje neda zbrisat
<CrazyLemon> bele pike ne vidiš!
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> povej raj film
<bogdanov> cene bom su gledat
<bogdanov> tony montana
<bogdanov> dobr fuck with me
<bogdanov> !
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> kva pa
<CrazyLemon> a je kaj zdj na tvju?
<bogdanov> the banannen way
<bogdanov> the green hornet
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> aj to zakej
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> jet li je notri
<CrazyLemon> al pa nek kitajc njemu podoben
<bogdanov> hzaha
<bogdanov> ja ni jet li
<bogdanov> nemu podobn
<sasa84> a christooss__u je matic ime? :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> kanal a
<bogdanov> dolf lundberg
<bogdanov> u akcij
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..sam tko ga vsi kličejo
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> nisem vedla, da si matic :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..tip je kle in ti sprašuješ kako mu je ime
<CrazyLemon> bonton saša..bonton!
<sasa84> kaj pa je bogdanov en ivan? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej s christooss__ sva si tko bliz :P
<CrazyLemon> ma bogdanov je en čefur k ma čudno ime
<CrazyLemon> nek Å¡efik al neki je
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> bol to
<bogdanov> k pa ante
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> tofik, refik, šefik...to je ena muslimanska familja tm k j emoja mat včasih žvela... pa so tofik, refik in šefik :D
<CrazyLemon> ej..ne tikaj mi strica!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<bogdanov> SERIF KONJEVIC!
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a stric je nate? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne ni name stric
<CrazyLemon> je bl na nonota
<bogdanov> :)))
<sasa84> jaz tko sošolko vprašam, k je pol dalmatinka kao kok je fotru ime...pa ona "ja bohvi kok! ante!!" :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> crazy...nate-ante :)
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> lačen!
<christooss__> spet?
<christooss__> a nisi že včeraj jedu
<CrazyLemon> sm ja
<CrazyLemon> ob 6ih ko sm pršu domov
<christooss__> no dost je
<christooss__> :)
<CrazyLemon> od takrat pa sam eno banano pa ducat bobi palčk :(
<sasa84> ooo, bogi
<christooss__> aja no pol greš pa lahk zdej jest
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> jaz pa sem dons mal juhce
<christooss__> hitr jest
<christooss__> da ne boš shirala
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ a so te kj kot otroka zafrkaval ter te klical ma-tič ?
<christooss__> sam pač resnico so govorl :)
<CrazyLemon> ne resno prašam :)
<bogdanov> lol
<christooss__> drugač me pa že od otroštva noben po imenu ne kliče
<christooss__> sam po priimku
<christooss__> cko, da ni blo neki zajebancije :)
<sasa84> in kok je to?
<christooss__> sm jih prefukal :P NOT
<bogdanov> hhh
<CrazyLemon> ah :)..k maš tako ime primerno za zafrkavanje :)
<christooss__> CrazyLemon aja?
<nafisa> ojla vsem ... samo pozdravim ... tipkam bolj težko ...
<CrazyLemon> mja..pač matic ma-tič etc :)
<sasa84> matic...ma-tič neb tople vode odkril
<sasa84> to Å¡e jaz vem, pa nism vedla d je matic :P
<bogdanov> matic=citam
<bogdanov> sm jst vedu da je WH!
<christooss__> wh?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanova so itak k je bil majhn nonstop spraševal " a si ti len al si delaven fant"
<bogdanov> jah u openareni
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<sasa84> čitam :D
<bogdanov> mah nc
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss__> to pa skoz
<CrazyLemon> pozdravljena nafisa
<sasa84> mene ni noben po priimku klicu...k si ga živ krst ni zapomnu :P
<CrazyLemon> lej kok so nesramni...niti pozdravl te niso
<christooss__> sasa84 sej to je standard za punco
<nafisa> ni panike
<CrazyLemon> sej jih bom zdresiral..boš bič posodla pa bodo bl kulturni
<bogdanov> lol
<christooss__> CrazyLemon we like bič
<christooss__> :)
<nafisa> u like biččes
<nafisa> not whips :D
<christooss__> tud to
<christooss__> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tebe bi tudi lahk zafrkaval..ba tis-tič !
<CrazyLemon> bičes are fun to use ja :)
<sasa84> spet tič..sam jst ga nimam :P
<sasa84> razn če se umetni štejejo :P
<CrazyLemon> to bi lahk kak iz jesenic te zafrkaval.. ej BA "TIS TIČ"
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> ti si lohk pa sam kšn bombon...draže :D
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> v poljskem jeziku dražė pomeni lih to..bombon :$
<sasa84> sam je pa moj priink kul za navijat...tak lepo speven
<sasa84> ba-tis-tič
<sasa84> kao fuzbal pa to
<sasa84> joj CrazyLemon cukrčk ti naš :P
<CrazyLemon> ne no!
<sasa84> mentolček mali :P
<CrazyLemon> k bom zafarbal!
<CrazyLemon> (not)
<sasa84> cu cu cu cu cu
<sasa84> bronhi :P
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> stariii, sam d bi te pa punce klicale tic-tac???
<sasa84> SLABA!!!
<nafisa> grem jst jokat, k ne znam programa za domačo nalogo napisat
<christooss__> nič grem jst
<christooss__> lahko noč
<sasa84> nočko ;)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a si vidla kaj bomo delal pri rač. komunikacijah ?
<nafisa> nimam jih
<CrazyLemon> a nis rekla zadnjič da jih maš?
<nafisa> noup
<CrazyLemon> oh...pol bom zgleda sam pingal IPje
<nafisa> jst imam podatkovne baze, obojno programiranje, statistiko pa OS
<CrazyLemon> ah..OS
<CrazyLemon> to mam jutri
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa maš za sprogramirat?
<nafisa> neke avte parkirat ... pol pa razdalije od avtov pa do izhodnih vrat pa nvm kaj
<CrazyLemon> uh..that sux.. zakaj ti tip ne pove par hintov?
<nafisa> nimam pojma
<nafisa> lani ni nikol nič pametnega povedal
<nafisa> zato sem pa hodla na vsaka druga predavanja
<CrazyLemon> em..tvoj tip..ne profesor :D
<nafisa> moj sosed v klopi je pa MW Å¡pilu na FB
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> tip?
<nafisa> sem mu poslala
<CrazyLemon> ja..tip :D
<nafisa> bo jutri pogledal, je rekel
<nafisa> sam mu java ne diši ... ma raje c
<nafisa> sicer pa ja ...
<CrazyLemon> sej mi smo mel en semester javo drug semester C
<nafisa> upam, da bo mel danes dost časa, da mi okvir postavi pa bom tam not delala
<nafisa> ma, pri programiranju in algoritmih je tko, da je prvi semester pa pol drugega java
<nafisa> pol pa c
<CrazyLemon> ah..
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js jest pa gledat v
<CrazyLemon> tv*
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<nafisa> eclipse ... dej pober se že dol ... al bom mogla spet na hodnik it ...
<nafisa> ajd ... uživi
<nafisa> metr pa pol od oddajnika sem pa kaže, da je signal 83%
<christooss__> a kdo deluge uporablja za torrente :)
<christooss__> hočem pred spanjem uštimat loudanje pa krneki
<christooss__> :)
<nafisa> haha ... si me spolnil, da vprašam ...
<nafisa> spomnil*
<sasa84> jaz mam kr transmission...mi je bl všeč kt deluge :P
<nafisa> ker bittorrent client je najbolši?
<nafisa> men pa ta ni včeš
<christooss__> deluge je zakon
<sasa84> jaz pa Å¡ibam spat ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte :D
<christooss__> sam mel sem do prejle transsimsion
 * sasa84 pomaha
<nafisa> lepo spi
<christooss__> sasa84 laho noč
<sasa84> enako
<nafisa> nočko nočko
<sasa84> nočkula :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<nafisa> oj, Aky[x]
<nafisa> Sky[x]
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> dons mi tipkanje ne gre dobro od prstov
<nafisa> pod pazduhami je toliko življenja kot v tropskem deževnem gozdu
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> zato je pa treba posekat vse :D
<nafisa> ne, ni to ...
<nafisa> če pretiravaš z milom, se to ravnovesje poruši in se lahko s tvojim telesom začnejo dogajati smotane stvari
<nafisa> kot npr. prekomerno potenje, oduren vonj
<nafisa> itd.
<marko-_--> jao
<marko-_--> ubil se bom
<marko-_--> christooss__, jst mam deluge
<nafisa> vidš ... tud rtv ima kdaj zanimive dokumentarce :D hahaha
<nafisa> mare ... kaj se Å¡e nisi?
<marko-_--> mah dej jutri mamo bednih 8 ur + glede na to kaj sem ž
<marko-_--> že prej govoril
<marko-_--> z avtom
<marko-_--> da me bo verjetno nekdo ubil jutri
<marko-_--> najraje bi doma ostal
<marko-_--> itak se morem učit
<nafisa> ne hodi z avtom ...
<christooss__> mah sej zdej sm vidu da nemorm naštimat
<marko-_--> tak da bi se fajn naspal pa se učil
<nafisa> sicer te ne bo kdo drug ubil, ampak se boš sam, če boš vozil pod vplivom česa
<Sky[x]> kaj  je z avtom ?
<marko-_--> man enega sem na parkirišču pred šolo danes malo potegnil z avtom
<marko-_--> pa se pol samo odpeljal:>
<nafisa> ja, super
<nafisa> full si car zdaj, a?
<Sky[x]> lol
<marko-_--> ne? če bi bil car bi se obnašal kot da mi je vseeno
<marko-_--> kaj je vidno, da mi ni
<marko-_--> sam nisem mel možnosti nobene
<marko-_--> če folk ne zna parkirat
<marko-_--> nisem mogu nikak drugače ven prit
<marko-_--> vse kar spoprek sparkirajo boli njih kurac
<marko-_--> sej on je mel dobro parkirano
<marko-_--> sam pač, drugi ane
<nafisa> mene pokličeš pa avto prestavim?
<marko-_--> ja, rad bi videl to:)
<marko-_--> ko parkiraš avto normalno pa se dva bočno parkirata pred tabo 3 metre vstran
<marko-_--> pa okol vse avti
<nafisa> veš, kaj smo v rimu nrdil, k je bil avto narobe parkiran, da bus ni mogel mimo?
<nafisa> 4je smo Å¡li, zagrabl avto pa ga premaknl, da ni bil v napoto
<nafisa> tam v bližnji restavraciji so nam ploskali :D
<marko-_--> full si carica zdaj, a?
<nafisa> nisem sama bla
<nafisa> ej, če bo šlo tkole naprej ... mi bo glih v 5ih urah eclipse dol potegnil
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-01
<nafisa> a so Å¡li vsi zdaj dokumentarc na slo2 gledat?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kaj bova stavla :D
<CrazyLemon> kak dokumentarec pa je na slo2 ?
<nafisa> o mikroorganizmih na človeškem telesu :D
<CrazyLemon> o cool
<marko-_--> sem se odločil da bom doma ostal:D
<marko-_--> christooss__, a greš openareno?
<CrazyLemon> lol marko-_--
<CrazyLemon> pussied out
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_--> ne sam zarad avta
<nafisa> tud zato, da se boš učil?
<marko-_--> bedne ure mamo, ne da se mi, naspal se bom fajn pol pa se itak morem cel dan učit
<nafisa> pa da ne boš kaj narobe nrdil?
<marko-_--> kaj bi narobe naredil?
<CrazyLemon> Spoštovani obiskovalci, programa trenutno ne morete spremljati ker je na sporedu oddaja tuje produkcije, ki je zaradi avtorskih pravic ne smemo predvajati prek spleta.
<CrazyLemon> Program boste lahko spremljali, takoj ko bo na sporedu oddaja lastne produkcije.
<CrazyLemon> fckers
<christooss__> marko-_- lahko
<marko-_-> christooss__, pol pa ajde akcija
<christooss__> sam ne prov dolgo
<marko-_-> bogdanov, a se pridružiš?
<marko-_-> ok
<christooss__> sam mal da server zaštarta
<marko-_-> cow and chicken mapo da
<marko-_-> j
<marko-_-> d best
<marko-_-> razen če maš kako boljšo
<marko-_-> dej neko drugo:D
<marko-_-> k jo ne poznaš
<nafisa> haha, ne ... prek neta se je ne da
<nafisa> samo preko TV :P
<christooss__> marko-_- je
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> a bote
<bogdanov> igral?
<christooss__> bogdanov jup
<bogdanov> morm na drug komp
<bogdanov> pridm
<bogdanov> :)
<marko-_-> christooss__, dej iuop
<marko-_-> ip
<CrazyLemon> nafisa mja..suckajo ass :D
<christooss__>  christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<marko-_-> mam že
<nafisa> 55 minut mam še batrije ... pa ta eclipse prenaša že več kot pol ure ... :S
<CrazyLemon> plug it in!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa kako lahko maš tako slabo povezavo na t2 ?
<nafisa> ja, če bom nucala
<nafisa> na hodniku sem
<nafisa> po moje un kurac v sosednji sobi vleče dol torrente
<nafisa> ker zadnjič mi je 600 Kb dol vleklo ...
<nafisa> zdaj pa eclipse vleče dol ko po jajcih, no
<nafisa> pa samo 90 mega
<bogdanov> hh
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> Siena-Triestina
<CrazyLemon> Novara-Portogruaro
<bogdanov> 2
<bogdanov> it
<CrazyLemon> Sevilla-Sporting Gijon
<bogdanov> liga?
<CrazyLemon> 	Wisla Krakov-Podbeskidzie
<bogdanov> spanska
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> prvo je druga it ja
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> polska
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> a jutr
<bogdanov> jah nis
<bogdanov> dons besiktas
<bogdanov> sm ti reku
<CrazyLemon> nisi reku
<bogdanov> +1
<bogdanov> handikap
<bogdanov> je biu
<bogdanov> 4
<bogdanov> bi dobu iz 2h
<bogdanov> 8eu
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> jst kmet pa tam
<bogdanov> 10eu
<bogdanov> sm noru
<bogdanov> k sm vedu
<bogdanov> dabojo zmagal
<bogdanov> 2+
<CrazyLemon> dej..prečekiraj ti te pa povej kaj misliš :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> siena
<bogdanov> je prva
<CrazyLemon> kaj pomenijo une cifre
<CrazyLemon> +10 +11 etc
<bogdanov> handikap
<CrazyLemon> kaj to pomeni :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> mas vec
<bogdanov> opcij
<bogdanov> klikn
<bogdanov> pas vidu
<bogdanov> vencinoma
<bogdanov> je to o golih
<bogdanov> kdo bo pru gol dau
<bogdanov> kok bo golov
<bogdanov> itd..
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> samo pizda
<bogdanov> ej
<bogdanov> sj jutr
<bogdanov> mas
<CrazyLemon> triestina je zmagala 2x sieno
<bogdanov> se anglesko ligo
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja je tudi angleska
<CrazyLemon> chelsea -man u.
<CrazyLemon> sm odjebau sieno
<nafisa> aha ... pozabla povedat ... tamali nima več grafične na voljo ... bo pa povprašal kolege, ko bo imel spet predavanja ... zdaj ima prakso
<bogdanov> everton
<bogdanov> je fix
<bogdanov> pomoje sam je 1.47
<bogdanov> kurc
<CrazyLemon> bmk..z dveh eurov da naredim 4..pa sm car :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<bogdanov> pol
<CrazyLemon> tudi sevilla mi ni najbl zanesljiva
<bogdanov> pa eno
<bogdanov> tekmo an
<CrazyLemon> zadnjo tekmo so zgubili
<bogdanov> kdo
<CrazyLemon> sevilla proti gijonu
<nafisa> jst sem do sedaj stavila samo na lotu ... pred ene 9imi leti ... in sem iz 500 tolarjev ven dobila 30 000 sit
<CrazyLemon> nafisa js pa nikoli nič nisem dobu
<CrazyLemon> ne na lotu ne na stavah
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> jst pa sem
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da bl redko igram eno in drugo :)
<nafisa> edinkrat ko sem vplačala
<nafisa> sem dobila
<bogdanov> http://stats.betradar.com/s4/?clientid=72#2_4,3_40,22_1,5_2833,9_headtohead,7_3842,178_5568,304_1417508
<Seniorita> Statistics
<bogdanov> na
<bogdanov> YJP
<bogdanov> aja sam ni singl
<bogdanov> 2,25
<bogdanov> lepa kvota
<nafisa> kliknla mi je žensko, k je prijavljena čisto v vse sex skupine na tistem portalu ...
<nafisa> beeeed
<nafisa> zih je tip
<CrazyLemon> 100% :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kaj praviš Portsmouth-Scunthorpe  1 ?
<bogdanov> kvaj to
<bogdanov> championship
<CrazyLemon> ja
<bogdanov> aja bos
<bogdanov> dau zdj sam eno tekmo
<CrazyLemon> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> več
<CrazyLemon> portsmouth...everton... krakov
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e novara (2. it)
<bogdanov> 4
<bogdanov> tekme
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> preveč? :D
<bogdanov> nevem cak da vidm mau
<bogdanov> Odznaci	859	KalPa-JYP Jyvaskyla	Zapri
<bogdanov> 	Redni	2	2,25
<bogdanov> Odznaci	865	DEG Metro Stars-Nurnberg	Zapri
<bogdanov> 	Redni	1	1,85
<bogdanov> Odznaci	872	AIK Stockholm-Lulea	Zapri
<bogdanov> 	Redni	2	2,25
<bogdanov> Izberi vse Odznaci vse	Zbriši vse
<bogdanov> Skupna kvota	9,37
<bogdanov> jst bom dau jutr tkole
<bogdanov> pa 10eu
<CrazyLemon> ma zgubu boš tale JYP
<bogdanov> ha nis resn
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> dobr
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu ju3
<bogdanov> zakva
<yang> zeeeeeeeeeh
<CrazyLemon> ker JYP ni tako dober kot ti misliš :D
<bogdanov> jeje
<bogdanov> zdj sta prsla nazaj
<bogdanov> dva poskodovana
<bogdanov> tko da
<bogdanov> 4
<bogdanov> tekme
<bogdanov> fuzbala
<bogdanov> ce bos
<bogdanov> dau
<bogdanov> pa 1 alpa 2ko
<CrazyLemon> jah lih za to..nista Å¡e ufurana
<bogdanov> nebos zadev
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ne mi rečt, da programsko središče v 10.10 že samo namesti kompajler v eclipse ... nice
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov bomo vidli..itak ni moj dnar..je od e-stav
<CrazyLemon> tko da bmk
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> http://stats.betradar.com/s4/?clientid=72#2_1,3_1,22_1,5_2749,9_headtohead,7_45,178_26,304_1608026
<Seniorita> Statistics
<bogdanov> eo 2ka
<bogdanov> 1.70
<bogdanov> lepa kvota
<bogdanov> singl
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> to sm gledal ja
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> po eno pa po eno
<bogdanov> stav
<CrazyLemon> sam nism stavu :D
<bogdanov> boli te
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> as ze stavu?
<CrazyLemon> ja..za 1€
<bogdanov> ej tega
<CrazyLemon> zdej bom za 1€ stavu na to tvoje
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> mene se je Sky[x] ustrašu :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> tos zajebu
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov lol..bmk :D
<CrazyLemon> kad se igramo onda se  igramo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> a kad se prave pare
<bogdanov> tad?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> kad nisu moje pare pol se igramo
<CrazyLemon> ko pa so..pol se ne
<bogdanov> brb resetnzi
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> da naus
<bogdanov> odvisn ratov
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> brb
<marko-_-> bogdanov, a gres
<marko-_-> openareno
<marko-_-> ves kok je zdej blo kul
<bogdanov> pridm
<bogdanov> za
<bogdanov> 5
<bogdanov> min
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a si mu buttplug pokazala pa grozila?? :S
<marko-_-> christooss__
<nafisa> ne ... eno mojo fotko :D
<christooss__> ja?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ah..pol verjetno onanira :p
<nafisa> ??
<nafisa> limonček ... ne?
<CrazyLemon> kak ti veš da ne :D
<CrazyLemon> razn če ti ni kamerco pržgal
<CrazyLemon> ne veš kaj on počne :D
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011030105624903
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: FOTO: Najbolj kosmato dekle na svetu
<CrazyLemon> holy fck
<nafisa> kako kamerco, če mam za en kurc linijo?
<CrazyLemon> joj tudi ti vse dobesedno razumeš
<Sky[x]> Zbiram predloge za nov telefon(poteče pogodba) - simobil :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa kok vidim je aktiven na facebooku...tko da ja..verjetno se te je res ustrašu :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] jah če boš kupu maca pol si moraš kupit iphone 4
<Sky[x]> why ? :D
<CrazyLemon> tko to je..ne moreš met maca pa neko bogo nokio
<nafisa> ustrašu, ker je aktiven na fejsu?
<nafisa> wtf
<CrazyLemon> oh đizst krajst..dej..pozab ..očitno ne razumeš mojga pointa..thats fine... uglavnem pozab
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa> ti pa mene ne :D
<CrazyLemon> pozabi!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] drugač pa ignoriraj tega k pravi Desire HD :D
<CrazyLemon> ker suxa baterija na DHD
<bogdanov> nuben neigra vec
<bogdanov> openarene
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> jebiga..nemarajo te :/
<bogdanov> ja
<nafisa> jst tud šaha ne igram več
<christooss__> bogdanov ulet gor
<christooss__> :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> oks
<bogdanov> dj bote
<bogdanov> da nava sama
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> k tem
<bogdanov> prevec pol ownu
<bogdanov> :)))
<christooss__> ok
<nafisa> kickbox ... al kako se napiše
<nafisa> fak, vedno bolj rada gledam borilne veščine :D
<CrazyLemon> its fun yea..dokler nisi ti tist na katerem se vadijo borilne veščine :D
<nafisa> skor res
<nafisa> sam jst raje to delam na bratu
<CrazyLemon> bogi brat :D
<nafisa> kaj ... 2 glavi je večji od mene
<nafisa> ko omara je
<CrazyLemon> a ti pol pusti da na njemu vadiš borilne veščine? :)
<nafisa> sem ga brcnila ... še čutil ni ... jst si pa stopalo polomila ...
<CrazyLemon> jah to je tvoja napaka..pri borilnih veščinah se ne brca :D
<nafisa> če me je pa davil, no :D
<CrazyLemon> oh god :D
<bogdanov> lol
<christooss__> ?
<christooss__> nč sej morm spat k sm čist zjeban jutri ponovimo? :)
<CrazyLemon> jp!
<bogdanov> ja
<nafisa> a mate videokonferenco ... skupinski drk? :D
<nafisa> :P
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ti use ves
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> jp..we cum in peace :)
<bogdanov> kralj diskoteka
<bogdanov> nttn
<nafisa> in  pis?
<nafisa> ki lepooo
<CrazyLemon> ane :$
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> aha
<CrazyLemon> nč..slip tajm
<CrazyLemon> n8
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> nočko, limonček
<Sky[xx]> CrazyLemon: kaj je zdj s prenovo ubuntu.si
<Sky[xx]> napsy: mi je dons na faksu reku da bi se dal zment pa da noben nima nič proti ?
<nafisa> eclipse mi zašteku :s
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ja, zdaj pa dela pa jst ne znam naloge nrdit :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EazOmjbziQ
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Baja Mali Knindza & Vlatka  -  Idemo malena
<bogdanov> eo zate komad
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ne bo mi naloudalo po moje
<nafisa> evo ... 20 sekund pa konec
<nafisa> život je pred nama?
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> mlada sem još
<nafisa> to je pa res :D
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ne premlada ... sem pa mlada
<nafisa> budalo od Å¡efa mi je zaklenu un plac ...
<nafisa> zdaj bom do njegovega prihoda lahko žrla samo kruh
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> pa en rio mare mam
<nafisa> dobr, da imam vsaj plastične vilce v omari pa plastičen nožek
<nafisa> iz McDonald's-a
<nafisa> k jih dobim zraven premiere solate
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> kruh bom pa že lomla
<nafisa> vsaj dober kruh imam
<nafisa> domač koruzni
<nafisa> nobenga na skypu ...
<nafisa> grem pa na cam4
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> pjd
<nafisa> če sem že spala
<nafisa> ob 20h ... pa do polnoči spala
<nafisa> ok, mal prej sem se zbudla
<nafisa> zdaj me pa zgaga jebe ko mačka
<nafisa> rupuruti so pa zaklenjeni v tistem placu ... k sem prej govorila ...
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> koj lah basket
<bogdanov> nula ja nesejebat
<bogdanov> kurba sm baksuz
<bogdanov> grem ajd
<nafisa> ok, nič štekala, kaj si napisu :D lepo spi ... nočko, bogdanov
<bogdanov> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kako odpreti Linux datoteko v ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4782/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Songbird 1.8.0 crash  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4785/new/posts/
<nafisa> sem hotla rečt, da eni zgodej že pišejo ... pa sem pogledala na uro :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Xtreamer ULTRA!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4784/new/posts/
<nafisa> Å¡ef klicu ... mu morm it pisarno popucat :s
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urh_555: Songbird 1.8.0 crash  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4785/new/posts/
<BigWhale> nafisa, pisarno popucat? a to mas tud v job description? :>
<grom> jutro
<BigWhale> je blo... dve uri pa pol nazaj, k smo posteni ljudje vstajal!
<grom> kheh, zdravo BigWhale, saj sem tudi ustal ob zori
<grom> odlaufal, kavo, macji skret, zajtrk, no, pa zdaj se komp
<grom> sem najprej odprl borzo dela, sam se mi neki ne da, pa sem rekel da vidim ce je kdo pokonci...
<BigWhale> borzo dela? isces sluzbo?
<grom> jap...
<grom> BigWhale, poznas kaksno prosto delovno mesto?
<BigWhale> hm, kaj pa vem
<BigWhale> nic tacga
<BigWhale> itak sem tud jest na borzi
<BigWhale> sam da zdej fusam pa nima nic cajta :D
<grom> khahaha
<red__> 'jutro
<grom>  /exit grem iskat sluzbo, cao
<sasa84> juhej :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<red__> hutro
<red__> jutro**
<red__> !google gnome mplayer lags
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] video lags full screen in GNOME MPlayer - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1073952
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Songbird 1.8.0 crash  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4785/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: Kako odpreti Linux datoteko v ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4782/new/posts/
<napsy> heh
<napsy> to sporocilo pa zgleda ko kak haiku
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: Težave z namestitvijo faenza ikon  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4636/new/posts/
<lobi> yo
<lobi> je kdo tukaj in se spozna kaj na povezavo kamera dvd in ubuntu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<Grega> linux fuuuj
<R33D3M33R> ban!! takoj!! :P
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> windows FTW! :P
<sasa84> oj R33D3M33R ;)
<R33D3M33R> jow
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga? ;)
<R33D3M33R> nič, učim se
<Grega> aa tak zgleda ucenje
<Grega> pol pa itak ni problema..
<R33D3M33R> jah, začel sem ob 6.30, tak da si zaslužim pavze vmes :P
<sasa84> jaz tud neki delam za fax :P
<R33D3M33R> ql
<R33D3M33R> diplomo?
<R33D3M33R> :)
<Tadej> re
<lobi> yo
<lobi> kaj pomeni to
<lobi> mount: /dev/sg2 is not a block device
<R33D3M33R> da, /dev/sg2 ni disk/disketa/CD/usb ključek itd.
<lobi> hm
<lobi> kamera
<lobi> je
<lobi> torej kaj naj naredim
<lobi>  1 12:20:21 user-igraca kernel: [ 3938.753938] scsi10 : usb-storage 1-4:1.0
<lobi> Mar  1 12:20:22 user-igraca kernel: [ 3940.082157] scsi 10:0:0:0: CD-ROM            SONY     DDX-C2000A-O     R1.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<lobi> Mar  1 12:20:22 user-igraca kernel: [ 3940.208118] sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x tray
<mikoar> jow
<lobi> Mar  1 12:20:22 user-igraca kernel: [ 3940.208507] sr 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5
<R33D3M33R> jah, to pomnilniško kartico hoče priklopiti
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> oz. cd-pogon v kameri?
<R33D3M33R> kamera snema na CDje/DVDje?
<lobi> DVD
<lobi> samo kako naj zdaj jaz to mountam
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lobi: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<napsy> sminkarski?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> lahko, da ga ne prepozna, če ni običajni DVD, ampak je kak manjši
<DominiCanes> kaj je to opt vubuntu
<DominiCanes> /opt/
<R33D3M33R> mapa v katero nameščaš programe, ki niso privzeto vključeni in bi zanje rad, da jih lahko uporabljajo vsi uporabniki
<DominiCanes> aha
<lobi> R33D3M33R: mini DVD
<DominiCanes> uporabniki racunalinka
<DominiCanes> ql
<DominiCanes> zdej mi je bolj jasno
<R33D3M33R> lobi: no, potem zna to biti težava
<lobi> Mar  1 13:02:21 user-igraca kernel: [ 6458.991385] sr 14:0:0:0: [sr1] Unhandled sense code
<lobi> Mar  1 13:02:21 user-igraca kernel: [ 6458.991393] sr 14:0:0:0: [sr1] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<lobi> Mar  1 13:02:21 user-igraca kernel: [ 6458.991401] sr 14:0:0:0: [sr1] Sense Key : Blank Check [current]
<lobi> Mar  1 13:02:21 user-igraca kernel: [ 6458.991410] sr 14:0:0:0: [sr1] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<lobi> Mar  1 13:02:21 user-igraca kernel: [ 6458.991419] sr 14:0:0:0: [sr1] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00
<lobi> Mar  1 13:02:23 user-igraca kernel: [ 6460.893513] sr 14:0:0:0: [sr1] Unhandled sense code
<lobi> Mar  1 13:02:23 user-igraca kernel: [ 6460.893518] sr 14:0:0:0: [sr1] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<lobi> Mar  1 13:02:23 user-igraca kernel: [ 6460.893523] sr 14:0:0:0: [sr1] Sense Key : Blank Check [current]
<lobi> Mar  1 13:02:23 user-igraca kernel: [ 6460.893529] sr 14:0:0:0: [sr1] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<lobi> Mar  1 13:02:23 user-igraca kernel: [ 6460.893534] sr 14:0:0:0: [sr1] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00
<lobi> R33D3M33R: heheh, to sem opazil
<lobi> :)
<CrazyLemon> PASTEBIN.COM
<CrazyLemon> jebelacesta
<christooss__> kick ban
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> oj christooss__ dobro jutro ;)
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon
<christooss__> sasa84 živjo :)
<sasa84> dons bova še bogdanova nahecala, da nas bo več špilal ;)
<christooss__> sej potem je prišel
<christooss__> res sem bil do dveh pokonc :)
<christooss__> jao jao
<christooss__> že spet stari vzorci
<kubanc> helow ubuntu mafija :P
<christooss__> kubanc jo jo
<kubanc> a je kdo tuki ze kdaj probal nasnet ultrastar deluxe na linux distro?
<christooss__> kubanc itak
<christooss__> dela ko Å¡us
<kubanc> in?
<kubanc> kako se ti zdi program?
<christooss__> ja nevem mi ga že par let uporabljamo za žurke
<christooss__> tako, da
<christooss__> super
<kubanc> christooss__, tud z dvema mikrofonamo?
<christooss__> jup
<christooss__> mamo un dongle iz ps3
<kubanc> ahm...
<christooss__> usb + dva mikrofona
<kubanc> jst sm kupu 2 mica
<kubanc> posebej
<kubanc> tko da mam 2 zvocne
<kubanc> sam morm se nastavitve narihtat...
<christooss__> a s pavucontrol ti ni ratal?
<christooss__> jst nikol še nism rihtu z dvema zvočnima
<christooss__> un usb dongle dela bp
<kubanc> ja na windows OS dela z dvema zvocnima...
<christooss__> potem bi mogl tud na linuxu
<kubanc> ja bo treba probat :D
<kubanc> pa se mi zdi da mi tud mal hresci...
<christooss__> hresci?
<kubanc> mja...
<kubanc> na trenutke...
<christooss__> preveč naglas?
<kubanc> niti nimam
<kubanc> sam mal, pridem nazaj za cca. 10 min
<christooss__> sej moram it kuhat
 * christooss__ danes kuha sirove palačinke
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> se pol slišmo pa probamo spedenat, če ne bo delal
<kubanc> ok
<kubanc> kul
<kubanc> dober tek christooss__
<christooss__> drugač pa mal poglej na utrastar deluxe wiki
<christooss__> je nekaj o tem napisano
<christooss__> ajde
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<christooss__> kubanc če boš pa uštimal
<christooss__> pa postej kšn screenshot pa vodič na ubuntu.si
<christooss__> k je to uporabno znanje
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hvala za torrent :*****
<CrazyLemon> umir se baba! da nau kdo lubosumen!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> in ja..jutro :)
<sasa84> :(
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<CrazyLemon> pošljem mail na @mobitel.si
<CrazyLemon> zdej poguglam cifro k me je zjutraj klicala
<CrazyLemon> in vidim da je mobitelova
<CrazyLemon> center pa pomoč naročnikom
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst..če bi mi blo do pogovora z njimi bi jih sam poklical ne pa mail poslal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> omg
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si je down!
<CrazyLemon> :(
<kubanc> kva resno?
<CrazyLemon> a je že up
<CrazyLemon> sm že mislu da je konc sveta
<CrazyLemon> :(
<kubanc> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kako odpreti Linux datoteko v ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4782/new/posts/
<kubanc> a je kdo ze kdaj reseval zadevo, k mu je v ksnem prgramu mikrofon "prasketal" ko je nekdo spuscal vokale...
<R33D3M33R> izklopi boost
<kubanc> boos mam izkloplen
<kubanc> v sound recorder mi dobr dela
<kubanc> ultrastar deluxe mi pa prasketa
<christooss__> sej se ne bi smel slišat mikrofona
<christooss__> al pa volume ful zmanjšaj
<christooss__> oz tm maš neki ene nastavitve v ultrastar
<kubanc> ja ce grem v nastavitve za recording
<kubanc> slislm jst mikrofon
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<red_> živijo
<red_> fsafsfewko0f
<red_> joj ta irssi
<red_> halo?
<CrazyLemon> * red_  has quit (Ping timeout: 276 seconds)
<red_> !google basic irssi commands
<Seniorita> A Guide to Efficiently Using Irssi and Screen | quadpoint.org http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<alyosha> kaj to usi neki quitajo
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ti si to kriv
<alyosha> :D
<lobi> kak naj mountam mini DVD ki sem ga posnel s sony kamero in ga nisem zakljucil
<lobi> pizda
<lobi> ker bom popizdo
<red_> pff
<red_> ffew
<red_> fs,mlkačf,mlew
<lobi> ?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha burja e kriva
<CrazyLemon> js prav ne vem a naj grem ali ne na fax
<alyosha> nestoj
<alyosha> jaz sem zdj prisu iz LJ
<alyosha> in piha preveč
<alyosha> te bo odneslo
<alyosha> 100%
<CrazyLemon> Najvišja izmerjena hitrost v zadnji uri: 110 km/h
<CrazyLemon> če tebe ni odneslo zakaj bi mene :D
<alyosha> http://www.dump.com/2011/02/23/32000-firecrackers-go-off-at-the-same-time-video/
<alyosha> pff
<Seniorita> 32,000 Firecrackers Go Off At The Same Time [VIDEO]
<alyosha> ker jaz sem mew huge awto:DD
<lobi> [13886.787282] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1248
<lobi> [13887.522430] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code
<lobi> [13887.522436] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<lobi> [13887.522442] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Blank Check [current]
<lobi> [13887.522449] Info fld=0x270
<lobi> [13887.522451] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<lobi> [13887.522458] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 02 70 00 00 01 00
<alyosha> ne ne se shalim...piha ful samo ti ne bo hudo
<lobi> [13887.522472] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 2496
<lobi> [13887.522496] UDF-fs: No anchor found
<lobi> [13887.522517] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<CrazyLemon> lobi to je zadnje opozorilo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> http://www.dump.com/2011/02/23/32000-firecrackers-go-off-at-the-same-time-video/ tu poglej pri cca 45s kaj je zurka za novo leto
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita> 32,000 Firecrackers Go Off At The Same Time [VIDEO]
<lobi> CrazyLemon: opozorilo ???
<CrazyLemon> ja..preden dobiš kick ker nonstop floodaš kanal
<lobi> aha
<lobi> ok
<lobi> sorry
<CrazyLemon> že ob enih [13:09:09] <CrazyLemon> PASTEBIN.COM
<CrazyLemon> [13:09:11] <CrazyLemon> jebelacesta
<CrazyLemon> sem ti napisal
<lobi> jap
<lobi> sorry
<lobi> samo sem zivcen
<lobi> popizdo bom
<lobi> nujno moram posnet nekaj
<CrazyLemon> alyosha meni ni problem it gor...problem je za nazaj
<lobi> zdaj pa ne vem kako naj posnetke iz kamere dobim dol
<CrazyLemon> ker so rekli da bo zvečer še hujša burja
<CrazyLemon> lobi tako da daš kartico iz kamere v PC ? :)
<alyosha> ma kaj se bojiš mona nebo te odneslo nikamor sj nimaš cerade:D ali pač?
<red_> ne more
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpBUrR10oiU&feature=player_embedded
<red_> ma mini DV
<alyosha> loool
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Police vs Drifter.mp4
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kdaj si pa te norčije zganjal:d
<CrazyLemon> alyosha včeraj me skoraj v ograjo zabilo med prehitevanjem :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ni nič pihalo
<CrazyLemon> "nič"
<red_> ma kej si z horice, tij?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<alyosha> nej nej jema za jet u sežanu:D
<red_> piješ kavo sz mlekom?
<red_> včeraj sem v ng
<red_> sem bil**
<alyosha> :D
<red_> s čim pa boš montiral, a man na mini dv kaseti ali cf?
<red_> maš**
<CrazyLemon> alyosha to se folk zajebava
<Grega> joga vs. vodka http://i.imgur.com/182iq.jpg :)
<CrazyLemon> joga + vodka = jotka ?
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> pizda wes kko sem se najedu zdj sladoleda:D
<alyosha> Ben&Jerry's rox
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> chocolate fudge brownie
<alyosha> jebemga
<red_> Grega: ke si pa link najdu?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sounds very nice and full of calories :/
<alyosha> Grega:  huud je ta:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ma kaj si ti zenska mona??:D
<alyosha> jebale te kalorije
<CrazyLemon> alyosha lahko tebi ki si Å¡e mlad
<alyosha> tip se boji da bo debew
<alyosha> mona
<CrazyLemon> ma sem se zrediu človek zdej čez zimo
<CrazyLemon> 5kg najmanj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pa ja jz tudi
<alyosha> 10kg sigurno
<alyosha> so what
<alyosha> i'm happie
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ti si hippie ja
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak js nisem :))
<alyosha> samo stari kko je dober ta beno e jerry
<alyosha> fucking unbelivibile
<alyosha> samo je drag mona
<alyosha> 7,5€ 500ml 350g
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ko bom spet začeu kolesarit pol bom jedu kot človek..do takrat pa bom pazu "malo" :D
<red_> jaz sem jedel cherry garcia
<red_> b & j
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga..hočeš ti ben & jerry's
<red_> pa pistaijo
<alyosha> hahah tip se boji bit debew:D pička pička:D
<CrazyLemon> ni ti dovolj mars al pa snickers
<red_> pistacchio al kako se imenuje
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  to se sploh ne da primirjat
<alyosha> red_:  kje si kupu
<alyosha> me zanima če majo kje blizje
<red_> a nismo lih zadnjič mel eno debato
<alyosha> ki samo uLJ dobim mona
<alyosha> :/
<red_> u maxiju
<CrazyLemon> tip gre v LJ po sladoled..in pol kao nima para
<red_> včasih majo včasih nimajo
<CrazyLemon> maaaa ke glumac
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<red_> haha CrazyLemon
<red_> socialna: moram bazen popravt
<alyosha> ma ja u lj smo bli takointako
<alyosha> nismo sli po sladoled:D
<red_> jem sladoled, ki se dobi SAMO v ljubljani
<alyosha> jaz bi kje u kopru al pa usaj tu malo blizje ne
<alyosha> :D
<red_> nimam za V8 x5 za tankat
<alyosha> hehehe
<red_> pizda ta recesija
<CrazyLemon> pa kje si ga kupu v LJ'
<alyosha> samo nažalost je tko res
<alyosha> u LeClarku majo
<red_> x maximarketu
<red_> ja
<alyosha> zdj so s5 dobili
<red_> pa u lecelrcu
<alyosha> cez zimo ni drugače
<red_> u leclercu majo tut ful pirov različnih
<alyosha> ga ne dobiš ker ne zrihtajo
<alyosha> leclark je hud
<red_> najbolj smešn je leklerk polet, ko je uzuni 30+
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  danes ko greš u sezano skokni do gor še en giro:D
<red_> ti greš pa mimo unih hladilnikov :)
<alyosha> hehehe stari ki praw te zebe tam pri unih hladilnikih:D
<CrazyLemon> sej leclerc naj bi pršu tudi v KP
<alyosha> res??
<alyosha> kdaj?
<alyosha> kje?
<red_> in je tm enih 11 stopnij ti pa u Å¡lapah pa u kratkih mim
<CrazyLemon> nevem ..neki se je govorilo
<Grega> red_: http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/fupzy/yoga_vs_vodka/
<Seniorita> Yoga vs. Vodka : pics
<alyosha> red_:  jaz ko sem iskal enkrat nek posran jogurt za curo
<alyosha> sem tam lutal eno 15min
<alyosha> sem zmrznu skoraj
<alyosha> pol sem obupal od mraza
<alyosha> :D
<red_> haha ja tako je
<red_> Grega: tnx
 * lobi pravi adijo
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  zrihtal link od teh govoric:DD
<red_> kakšno pa je zdaj na primorske? vas je odpihnilo že?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.finance.si/197421/Leclerc_v_Novi_Gorici_Kopru_in_Novem_mestu
<Seniorita> Leclerc v Novi Gorici, Kopru in Novem mestu - Finance.si
<alyosha> http://www.finance.si/197421/Leclerc_v_Novi_Gorici_Kopru_in_Novem_mestu
<Seniorita> Leclerc v Novi Gorici, Kopru in Novem mestu - Finance.si
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> s5 kopiraš od mene:D
<CrazyLemon> red_ ne Å¡e..samo piha kr
<alyosha> samo si bivu od kdaj je novica mona
<alyosha> 2007
<CrazyLemon> ja..takrat ko se je tuš začel gradit
<CrazyLemon> naj bi bil tudi leclerc tam al neki takega
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> al bo tam kjer naj bi bil AXE..nasproti glavne pošte
<alyosha> ma ne ne to je larifari...nebo tuš u svoji trgovini konkurence odpiral še:D
<alyosha> AXLE ze gradijo tam
<alyosha> nisi vidu
<alyosha> je ze konstrukcija
<CrazyLemon> aja?
<alyosha> semse ustavu pri tabli tam ki pise kaj je projekt in to
<alyosha> in pise AXLE center koper
<CrazyLemon> pol ne bo leclerca :D
<alyosha> mogoče bo leclerk naredu tam dol pri supernovii in tam
<alyosha> tam je Å¡e plac
<CrazyLemon> red_ ti si na friju ne ? ste meli OS?
<CrazyLemon> "V naslednjih 24 urah je treba biti zelo previden. Pozno popoldne in vse do sredine jutrišnjega dne bo najhuje. Veter bo namreč v Vipavski dolini dosegal hitrosti do 160 kilometrov na uro, na obali pa do 120 kilometrov na uro. Gre za hitrosti, ki lahko prinesejo resne težave
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> ko ga jebe..ne grem js na fax :D
<alyosha> ma CrazyLemon  mona koga se bojiš
<CrazyLemon> da še uničim svoj prelepi avto..no way
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> awto ma 1,2T in aerodinamiko ql
<alyosha> edino ja da ti prileti kašna streha u tebe:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha nima tako ql aerodinamike
<CrazyLemon> ko sm bral so jo ful hvalili
<alyosha> ma kaj ne če mojega ni premetavalo pa je višji
<CrazyLemon> samo ko se vozis in začne burja pihat..ni tako cool :)
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> pejdi z hiundayem
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mojega pa je že X krat premetavalo :)
<alyosha> stari enrkat sow z accentom od nonkota tam mimo vipave
<alyosha> amortizerji so kar so
<alyosha> 130 vozu
<alyosha> verer tudi tam okoli
<alyosha> ma stari iz levega na desni pas pa na odstavni
<alyosha> u 3s use to:D
<alyosha> a jaz drzaw volan ravno:D
<CrazyLemon> ni se za hecat :D
<alyosha> samo nwem mi smo zdj prisli iz lj
<alyosha> in ni tko hudo blo
<alyosha> parkrat te uno malo prestavi
<alyosha> samo ni neki panike
<alyosha> in Å¡e je ful visok awto
<alyosha> c4 picasos
<alyosha> picasso
<CrazyLemon> novi?
<alyosha> ma ja kolko eno leto nekje
<alyosha> ta now ja
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro..to je težek avto :)
<alyosha> ma kurac
<alyosha> kaj ma 200kg več ko kia
<alyosha> kolko ma proceed?
<CrazyLemon> in zdej še ni nič...ti pravim da bi bo še hujše pol  zvečer
<CrazyLemon> meni je za nazaj ne za gor :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj js vem 1.2
<CrazyLemon> tam nekje
<alyosha> ja ja sami izgovori so tee:D
<alyosha> ja ja ko navaden ceed
<alyosha> dobro navaden ma skoraj 1,3
<alyosha> 5vrat
<alyosha> si vidu mona na tg moon buggy:D
<CrazyLemon> 1257kg
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> pizda tam tam so pol težina
<alyosha> amerikanci zagonli nwem kolko mio za ga nardit
<alyosha> in zdj precednik skenslaw financiranje in ne bo Å¡ow na moon nikoli:D
<CrazyLemon> za brezveze :D
<alyosha> to so praw uno prave poteze politične
<CrazyLemon> samo si vidu unega Å¡alabajzerja
<CrazyLemon> tip zadeu semafor
<alyosha> bi blo za pričakovat od slovenskeneki takega:D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> j ja ki so ga ustavli
<alyosha> tip gleda kao
<alyosha> pa kaj je?:d
<CrazyLemon> niso ga ustavli
<CrazyLemon> tip se zaleteu
<CrazyLemon> in se ustavu sam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma ne ne
<alyosha> al ja?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj niso rekli kao da bi skoraj zadew
<alyosha> da so ga zato ustavli
<CrazyLemon> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> on je govoru da ga lahko kadarkoli ustavijo
<CrazyLemon> prek remotea
<CrazyLemon> samo takrat se je on sam "ustavu"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> smotan res:D
<alyosha> samo kaj tipi so končali za to sezono
<alyosha> do junija je reku
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> pederi
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma seljaci so res
<alyosha> 6 epizod pizda
<CrazyLemon> 6 epizod in konec
<alyosha> to pomoje ki porabijo za teh 6 epizod mona par mio €:D
<alyosha> za dobit use te awte
<alyosha> in zavarovat jih:D
<alyosha> ki na uni prejsnji teden al se eno nazaj ki so meli unega ferarijja
<alyosha> kaj je ze biw nek extra
<alyosha> 14mio €
<CrazyLemon> alyosha
<CrazyLemon> http://zadovoljna.si/clanek/fotogalerija/prej-in-potem-taksni-so-ucinki-hitre-prehrane.html
<CrazyLemon> vidiš!!
<Seniorita> Prej in potem: Grozljivi učinki hitre prehrane - Zadovoljna.si
<CrazyLemon> nočem bit tak!!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<alyosha> in tipi kao ne moramo si privoscit zavarovanja tako da ga nebomo testirali:D
<alyosha> prreden sploh pogledam
<alyosha> si vidu iz kje je link:D
<alyosha> zadovoljNA.si
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ja..samo tipi majo veš kak proračun..boli glava res :)
<alyosha> ja ma tudi potrošijo to dobro:D
<CrazyLemon> poglej slike človek :D
<alyosha> neki mi Å¡teka:D
<CrazyLemon> joj..dej grem se redit...ajde :(
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> nole naloadat je tip verjetno predebew:D
<alyosha> sj grem jaz gledat Chuck-a:D
<alyosha> bbl
<alyosha> ti pa se zredi malo ja
<red_> bfdx
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<red_> kako pa cpu temp pogledam v terminali?
<bogdanov> apt-get install lm-sensors
<bogdanov> detect-sensors
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Linux podpora za tipkovnico z trackball  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4787/new/posts/
<red_> ok tnx, bogdanov
<red_> !google lm sensors terminal
<Seniorita> lm-sensors question [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-494800.html
<red_> a misliš da to dela tudi na starejših napravah?
<jodlajodla> oo
<red_> živ
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1079-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1079-1
<bogdanov> red
<CrazyLemon> če ima tvoja naprava senzorje pol bo delalo
<bogdanov> odvisn ceje supportana plata
<bogdanov> kesi crazy sta ima
<CrazyLemon> evo me..ima vjetrova..zunaj in notri
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<jodlajodla> a mogoče kdo ve kako bi loh imel wireless pa eth povezana naenkrat? -.-"
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla težko ampak se da..je pa res da mi ni nikoli uspelo da bi pol delal še internet :)
<bogdanov> pomoje se neda
<jodlajodla> če se da 2x eth?
<CrazyLemon> se da..sam ne moreš imet internet povezave na obeh interfaceih :)
<bogdanov> ja sj to
<jodlajodla> na eth za iptv
<jodlajodla> :D
<bogdanov> a pr siolu mors
<bogdanov> met 2 mrezne
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<bogdanov> toj kurc ja
<jodlajodla> prek routes pa v network managerju ne gre -_-''
<nafisa> nisem vedla, da če se 2 mrežni združita, da je to kurac ... ok ... bom sprobala, če bo šlo pol to not v mene
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ma js sm prepričan da gre
<CrazyLemon> sam pač paz na konektorje
<jodlajodla> :O xD
<red_> eh, irssi mi je pobrisal tvoj post, bogdanov
<red_> mi, lahko prosim še 1x daš komando naprej od sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<CrazyLemon> zalaufaj sensors
<jodlajodla> bbl
<bogdanov> sensors-detect
<red_> huh
<red_> skoraj pod vsakim scanom je NO NO NO
<marko-_-> a so na friju hude omejitve
<red_> they try to make me go to rehab
<red_> ne niso, marko
<red_> do 8. marca so prijave
<red_> jaz bi šel najraši še 1x na maturo pri teh letih
<red_> zlat maturant pri 30ih
<nafisa> na elektru sploh ni omejitev, marko-_-
<nafisa> :D
<marko-_-> jst bi šel rač
<sasa84> juhu ;)
<marko-_-> wtf
<nafisa> te pa idi ...
<marko-_-> kok do 8 marca so prijave
<nafisa> se bomo kdaj kaj vidli
<marko-_-> kje se prijavim
<red_> !google vpis uni lj
<Seniorita> VPIS UL http://www.vpis.uni-lj.si/
<marko-_-> pa Å¡e zdej ko sem bolan pa bom ta teden doma
<marko-_-> a to se v šolah vpisuješ
<marko-_-> pač
<marko-_-> srednjih
<nafisa> sedaj so že spletne prijave ...
<nafisa> jst se spomnem, da sem se preko neta ...
<nafisa> ni bilo treba fizično oddat prijavnice
<marko-_-> bom se prijavil kar elektronsko
<nafisa> če si letos maturant ... pol gre ... ne vem, kako je za tiste, ki niso sveži maturanti
<marko-_-> V prijavi lahko sporočite največ tri študijske želje. Opozarjamo vas, da morate natančno poznati nazive študijskih programov, v katere se prijavljate; univerzo, visokošolski zavod, ime študijskega programa, vrsto študija, način študija in kraj študija. Točne nazive razpisanih študijskih programov preberite v Razpisu za vpis.
<marko-_-> no tuki sem jaz popušil
<marko-_-> sploh ne vem zakaj se gre
<red_> poglej razpis
<marko-_-> toj tolko dela
<marko-_-> eh
<red_> !google razpis uni lj 2011
<Seniorita> VPIS UL http://www.vpis.uni-lj.si/
<nafisa> za fri je: univerza v lj, fakulteta za računalništvo in informatiko, univerzitetni program, splošna smer
<nafisa> :D
<marko-_-> a ni več smeri?
<marko-_-> pa jst ne grem uni lol
<marko-_-> :D
<nafisa> oz. sedaj je Å¡tudij uni prve stopnje
<nafisa> ja, po pa pejd na vsš
<marko-_-> sej bom
<nafisa> smer se izbere v drugem letniku
<marko-_-> also, sploh nisem Å¡el na nobene informativne
<nafisa> oz. na koncu prvega
<marko-_-> programiranje mi gre pa vse stvari povezane z računalništvom vem, ali pa se naučim brez večjih težav
<nafisa> ja, kaj imaš pa na informativcu za videt?
<marko-_-> aaaaaaaampak
<marko-_-> ne vem če bi delal to pač, v lajfu, programiral, da ne bom na koncu kje nek sistemski administrator (kar bi blo čist kul) sam pol sem 3 leta
<marko-_-> za bv vstran vrgel za kurčev fri
<marko-_-> a Å¡e ma kdo kake ideje za druge fakse
<nafisa> ja, če hočeš letat iz faxa na fax ...
<nafisa> lahko greš upravno informatko :D
<sasa84> marko-_-, lohk prideš na naš fax ;)
<nafisa> sasa84, na kerem faxu si pa ti? :D
 * sasa84 je absolventka teologije :P
<nafisa> al kaj misliš "na naš fax"?
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> hudo
<nafisa> moja kolegica je 3. letnik teo
<t3ch> marko-_- lah res kuj v skladisce delat pa posles fax v kurac
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> al pa res v indijo pa posles fax v kurac
<sasa84> nafisa, res hudo... prej sem bla 2 let na germanistiki in teologija je moja najbolš odločitev v lajfu
<sasa84> t3ch, indija res ni slaba ideja...
<sasa84> Å¡koda k te nism prej spoznala :P
<red_> fax <sendto>kurac
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> jst sem bila samo na informativcu 4 leta nazaj
<red_> unknown recepient
<t3ch> remo mi tja cez kakega tricetrt leta
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> nafisa, 4 leta nazaj? takrat sem bla jaz na informativnem...sem predstavlala, k sm bla predsednica Å S :P
<marko-_-> teologija je precej kul
<nafisa> lepo ...
<nafisa> s kolegico sem bila
<nafisa> mi je blo všeč
<nafisa> samo ... predmete sem videla ... pa se mi ne da stvari po 2x isto delat
<jodlajodla> back
<sasa84> nafisa, kok mislš po 2x isto?
<sasa84> ljošiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nafisa> pa, mela bi latinščino, starogrščino ... starocerkveno slovanščino itd. itd. ...
 * sasa84 skaže od veselja
<nafisa> sem bila že malo sita the predmetov ...
<sasa84> nafisa, pr nas je obvezna sam latinščina pa en tuj jezik
<nafisa> po 4ih letih
<sasa84> to bi lohk predavanaj izpustila pa Å¡la sam na izpit
<marko-_-> lol
<nafisa> ja, latinščino sem že imela pa grščino tudi ...
<marko-_-> na teofu sploh ni omejitev?
<sasa84> grščino pa hebrejščino maš pa po izbiri
<sasa84> marko-_-, mislm d ne
<nafisa> ja, saj pol bi grščino vzela, če bi že tja šla
<sasa84> ne, grščina ni obvezna...obvezna je latinščina
<nafisa> ja, vem
<sasa84> hebrejščina pa grščina sta tko mal za entuziaste
<nafisa> ampak izbirno bi jo vzela
<sasa84> ja ja
<sasa84> jaz sem jo tud...hebro in grščino
<nafisa> al pa hebrejščino ... en jezik več ... hmmm
<sasa84> u drugem semestru sva bla sama s prfoxom pr hebrejščini :P
<nafisa> grščina mi je v 4. letniku full dobr šla
<sasa84> prfox za grščino je ful zakon...res pedagog
<nafisa> priimek?
<sasa84> špelič
<nafisa> aha
<sasa84> miran...
<red_> a ste bli kolegi od trkaja?
<nafisa> ene par iz teološke jih poznam ...
<nafisa> k sem na Å¡kofijsko hodila ...
<sasa84> on je prof. latinščine, grščine, francoščine...to ma nek čez
<sasa84> pa doktor teologije
<sasa84> patristika :)
<nafisa> pa jih je ene par hodilo tja ...
<nafisa> globokar še uči?
<sasa84> red_, ja...trkaj je kr dolg hodu na naš fax :P
<sasa84> mislm d Å¡e zdej ni diplomiru
<sasa84> nafisa, jp, zdej je docent za moralko
<nafisa> wl
<nafisa> ql***
<sasa84> kdaj si hodila ti na Å¡kofijsko?
<nafisa> 2008 matura
<sasa84> hm...
<red_> nafisa ni punca lol
<marko-_-> na ker faks naj grem :(
<nafisa> red_ če nisem, mi lahko tiča odrežeš :D
<nafisa> hahahaha
<sasa84> nafisa, si bla mogoče od kakšne anemarije sošolka?
<nafisa> ne, v paralelki
<sasa84> aaa ;)
<nafisa> v moji vzgojni je bla
<marko-_-> na ker faks naj grem :(
<sasa84> ona je iz naših koncev :)
<nafisa> anika smo jo klical
<sasa84> jp jp
<marko-_-> na ker faks naj grem :(
<sasa84> pejd kr na teologijo marko
<sasa84> ni omejitev
<sasa84> pa tko... počutš se k u osnovni šoli :P
<nafisa> to je na pedagoški isto ...
<nafisa> izštevanke se učijo
<sasa84> nafisa, nas ej bl mal...nas poznajo po imenih, hodmo na pijačke...ful smo povezani, k smo bl majhni
<marko-_-> ja in kaj mam pol za opcije po faksu
<marko-_-> a naj bom župnik
<nafisa> ja  ... mi na upravni informatki smo tud skos skup visel ...
<marko-_-> kdo je sploh ravnatelj na teologiji
<marko-_-> jezus?
<sasa84> mislš dekan? :P
<marko-_-> w/e
<nafisa> če greš na teo, ni nujno, da greš v posvetitev, marko-_-
<sasa84> dekan je slavko gerjolj... on je Å¡efe za pedagogiko ;)
<red_> kok pa je težka teo? od 1-10?
<nafisa> sasa84 ... poznaš kurent?
<sasa84> drugač pa... častno funkcijo ma pa ljublj. nadškof :P...on je kao veliki kancler...to je čist ena taka častna funkcija - na tomaževi proslavi zravn stoji, k dobiš diplomo :P
<red_> |---------|--|
<nafisa> stres?
<sasa84> nafisa, kurent?
<sasa84> nafisa, ja, trenutno stres :)
<sasa84> pa 1x na leto smo mel z vsemi škofi slavnostno sejo senata...pač tisti k smo bli u senatu
<nafisa> zadnič me je pozdravlju, kot bi iz neba se mu pojavila
<sasa84> hehehe
<marko-_-> :(
<marko-_-> NA KER FAKS NEJ GREM
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> to je tok prizadeto
<sasa84> kt profesor...ne slišš slabe besede o njem...on je res genij za filozofijo
<nafisa> vem
<nafisa> ga poznam
<red_> marko pejd na EF
<red_> ekonomsko
<red_> vsš
<red_> alpa medicino
<sasa84> marko-_-, kaj pa kšno oblikovanje?
<sasa84> fizioterapija :D
<marko-_-> mislim da nimam filinga za to
<nafisa> fotografijo
<nafisa> pa boš sašo sliku v ubuntu slo majčki v joške :D
<marko-_-> toj za hipsterje
<sasa84> haha nafisa :D
<t3ch> sola naspoh je skoda cajta upam da bote to dovol hitro spoznali.. predn prijete do penzije ce prijete
<t3ch> :)
<red_> joške ...
<marko-_-> t3ch, mislim da se veliko ljudi zaveda tega, ampak je sistem taki, da jo rabiš
<sasa84> nafisa, kaj pa ti zdej študiraš?
<t3ch> toti sistemje napacn zato ga bomo spremenili
<marko-_-> good luck with that
<sasa84> t3ch, glavn d je na emi zmagala pupa iz vaših koncev :P
<nafisa> upravno informatiko
<sasa84> achso
<t3ch> ne glejam tega sranja
<t3ch> toti na emi lah sam v cerkvi pojejo starim bakam ko rabijo tica pa ne cujejo vec dobro
<sasa84> men je pa hud zmagovaln komad...bejba ma čist hud vokal
<red_> misliš nunam? one ne smejo sexat, stari ...
<t3ch> nwm.. mogoce.. mas kaki link na youtube
<t3ch> ;)?
<nafisa> rajcat pa baje tud ne :(
<t3ch> da viim ka je to hud vokal
<sasa84> čak :P
<nafisa> če bi bila med sestrami ... bi vsaj kako mela tko mal za igračkat
<marko-_-> nafisa, a bi bla ti moja punca
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7bvUKfu4c0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Maja Keuc Vanilija EMA 2011 (full song)
<nafisa> marko-_- zakaj pa?
<marko-_-> tok ker sem lep
<marko-_-> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/182985_153840791336507_100001317622847_270334_1231507_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001317622847
<marko-_-> exibit a
<nafisa> kolk si pa star?
<marko-_-> 19
<sasa84> hahahaha, marko :D
<marko-_-> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/148214_141317062588880_100001317622847_207827_7756939_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001317622847
<nafisa> pod 30 ne voham, mare ... sorry
<marko-_-> i'd do myself
<marko-_-> pol pa se jebi
<nafisa> se bom ...
<nafisa> brez skrbi
<marko-_-> :(
<sasa84> nafisa, a tud punce nad 30? ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<nafisa> punce so pa nad 20 ok
<zejn> diskriminacija!!!1
<sasa84> sem misnla, d so ti že milfice kul ;)
<nafisa> tud so
<sasa84> sej so ;)
<CrazyLemon> ti na mobitelu so pa vztrajni..niso mi Å¡e odgovoril na mail so pa 2x klicali...stupid pipl
<nafisa> najboljše so okol 40 stare
<marko-_-> nafisa, sasa84 http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/166888_152037908183462_100001317622847_261297_7913167_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001317622847
<sasa84> nafisa, +1
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kok si jih pa ti mela k so bile okrog 40 stare? :)))
<sasa84> marko-_-, z nafiso mave raj milfice :P
<t3ch> ko toto poslusam niam nobenih mravlincov po kozi.. polek tega je sploh en razumes al poje slovensko al bosancko al anglesko...
<nafisa> to je tvoja fotka, marko-_-?
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne sprašuj takih stvari na javnem kanalu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 haha...right :))
<marko-_-> nafisa, ja
<t3ch> lepi si
<nafisa> ni slabo ... nice "rinka"
<marko-_-> vem
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mogoče bi ti kej privat povedala :P
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> ja, jst sem bla 18, ko sem s 40letno
<marko-_-> v kerem jeziku poje ta maja
<marko-_-> res
<marko-_-> wtf
<t3ch> slovensko anglesko bosanskem
<sasa84> jaz pa bom zadržala zase te stvari :P
<nafisa> multi language
<t3ch> :]
<marko-_-> NA KER FAKS NAJ GREM
<marko-_-> OMG
<sasa84> predšolska vzgoja
<marko-_-> red_, ti izgledaš kot precej intelektualni troll, kater faks pa obiskuješ
<sasa84> zdj po osmih letih dela maturo ;D
<t3ch> na noben fax ne iji remo na ulice se borit za naše pravice
<nafisa> marko-_- ... poznaš kakega Majcna?
<marko-_-> ne vem, možno
<CrazyLemon> POJDI NA UNIVERZO ZA TRETJE ŽIVLJENSKO OBDOBJE     PA NE BIT TAK ATTENTION WHORE GADDEMIT
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ++
<marko-_-> nafisa, kako se piše?
<nafisa> ne živi tam ... starša sta tam samo ...
<red_> jaz sem na ff hodil
<nafisa> Majcen
<marko-_-> mislim, kok mu je ime
<marko-_-> nekam znano se mi sliši
<nafisa> Stanislav
<marko-_-> tok da možno
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> mislim da ne
<nafisa> no, saj čudno ne bi bilo, ker ga ni nič doma
<marko-_-> fak, res me ubija
<marko-_-> verjetno bom kar šel na fri, ker je najenostavnejša opcija
<CrazyLemon> Najvišja izmerjena hitrost v zadnji uri: 122 km/h
<marko-_-> upam da ne bom obžaloval
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, drž se za kandelabr :D
<CrazyLemon> to ni 'najenostavnejša' opcija :)
<nafisa> najenostavnejša opcija je it na FERI :D hahaha
<marko-_-> nočem it v maribor
<nafisa> k kolega v LJ ni naredu ... je u izi naredu v MB
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, z mojega vidika je, tko da shush
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- s tvojega vidika ja..ker še ne poznaš FRI :>
<marko-_-> ja no, vidik je le, in ta je moj, ne vem kaj zdaj hočeš:)
<nafisa> domače naloge so sploh neki tabolšga :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma na obali ni tako hudo..je okrog 60-70..sunki so pa tam 90
<marko-_-> verjetno bom kar Å¡el na fri
<marko-_-> upam da bo kul
<marko-_-> dej jebiga, grem na fri pa bomo vidli kaj bo
<red_> uživaj v poslušanju p. pera in demšarja
<sasa84> marko-_-, pejd že na fri pa nehi kle srat po kanalu :P
<marko-_-> a je matematika za vsš ful težka na friju?
<sasa84> kr
<nafisa> pizda, da jst sem zajebala letnik ... ampak za FRI del programa mi ni žal ...
<marko-_-> hm
<nafisa> peer :D
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič sm slišal eno zanimivo statistiko
<CrazyLemon> 47% Å¡tudentov naredi 1.letnik
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> upam, da ga nauš mel na vajah :D
<CrazyLemon> @ fri af kors
<sasa84> pr nas je bil tud nizek procent
<t3ch> evo vam vrei muziko
<red_> to je vsak ta 1 cela oseninosemdeseti
<t3ch> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYd4Uen7fOs&playnext=1&list=PL0D9A5477F51C77FB
<t3ch> :)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jinx - Koliko suza za malo sna
<nafisa> ja, al pa Å¡e manj, CrazyLemon :D
<marko-_-> sej to je normalno, ko prideš iz srednje šole na faks, čist drugo okolje
<marko-_-> čist drugi princip
<marko-_-> že 20-30% jih pade sam zarad tega
<CrazyLemon> nafisa to je uradna statistika baje :D
<nafisa> pišuka ... FE jih več nrdi :D
<nafisa> kurc uradna ... če sama vem, kolk jih je nrdil :D
<nafisa> a se uni tud Å¡tejejo, k so pol-pol program?
<CrazyLemon> to ne vem :)
<nafisa> ker na upravni informatiki jih je samo 5 nrdil letnik
<nafisa> pač ... se vpisal v drugega
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> mislim da bo men delala te
<red_> fak že 3. dan sm na ubuntuju pa še vedno ne znam tar.gz programa, ki sem ga posnel z neta inštalirat kamoli uporabljat
<marko-_-> težava matematika, sam zarad tega ker zlo slabo poslušam in se pol morem doma učit
<CrazyLemon> red_ .tar.gz = .zip/.rar
<marko-_-> in ker bom nekje v LJ v stanovanju al Å¡tudentu
<CrazyLemon> odpri arhiv pa poglej kaj je not
<marko-_-> me prav zanima kok sem bom spravil k temu
<nafisa> to pa Å¡e jst znam, bemu :D
<nafisa> marko-_- lej ... verjetnost in statistiko ti lahko jst pomagam
<nafisa> ej, grem lulat ... brb
<t3ch> red_ za odpakirat .tar.gz: tar xvfz imedatoteke.tar.gz
<t3ch> za tar.bz2: tar xvfj imedatotek.tar.bz2
<t3ch> za creatad zamenjas x z c
<marko-_-> red_, klikni dvakrat gor lol
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> tut tak re ce mas gnome al kde da
<marko-_-> nafisa, zdej glih se s tem ukvarjamo
<marko-_-> aritmetično zaporedje pa neki
<sasa84> http://www.siol.net/trendi/glasba/novicke/2011/03/helena_blagne_z_novim_starim_singlom.aspx
<Seniorita> Helena Blagne z novim starim singlom - SiOL.net
<sasa84> to sem čakala :P
<nafisa> ja, saj ... no, tuki bo mal bolj zaguljeno :)
<marko-_-> ker homo je ta omar naber
<CrazyLemon> +1
<marko-_-> kdo je ta april
<nafisa> men so geji všeč
<nafisa> full rada gledam, kako tip tipa ...
<CrazyLemon> neka wannabe slovenian lady gaga
<nafisa> ena, k lady gaga oponaša
<nafisa> kr neki
<sasa84> k bi mela vsaj en svoj imidđ, ne pa d je gaga2
<nafisa> pa še glas ima baje zanič
<CrazyLemon> sj njen prvi singl je kr cool
<nafisa> ja, saj
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> ta ema
<marko-_-> ta celotna scena
<nafisa> jst bi bla ko frankenštajn
<nafisa> :D
<marko-_-> vso to komercialno sranje narejeno iz enega in samega razloga
<marko-_-> kako lahko folk sploh to posluša?
<marko-_-> pa ne mislim posluša, kot da si zavrti včasih kaj takega, to si še jst
<marko-_-> ampak prav posluša, vsak dan
<marko-_-> ne razumem
<nafisa> ej, se da komu mi pomagat pri domači za programiranje in algoritme? :D
<t3ch> v cem programiras
<t3ch> :]
<nafisa> java
<nafisa> :s
<t3ch> in ka je treba naret
<t3ch> mas kaki opis naloge
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> čak ...
<CrazyLemon> ne na kanal kopirat..dej na pastebin.com
<sasa84> ma jaz imam od vsega najraj baročno opero...klinc...tega se sploh ne naveličam :)
<nafisa> ej, kako narest iz pdf v jpg???
<nafisa> je slikca Å¡e zraven
<t3ch> sendaj pdf
<CrazyLemon> dej pdf gor pa je :)
<t3ch> :)
<CrazyLemon> file.si
<nafisa> oky
<t3ch> al pa narei screenshot pa mas jpg :)
<t3ch> :]
<nafisa> ja, datoteka.si že mam acc. :D
<nafisa> mam premali ekranček, veš
<kubanc> kako se da pogledat ce mam recimo usb napravo se dodazne lastnosti o njej?
<kubanc> a obstaja kaksna komanda?
<kubanc> lsusb mi ne pove dosti
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> sudo lshw ?
<CrazyLemon> tam je ponavadi neki več informacij kot 'lsusb'
<t3ch> vrjetno bi slo z gimpom iz pdf v jpg
<CrazyLemon> obstaja še en bolši ukaz
<CrazyLemon> samo sm pozabu :(
<marko-_-> sasa84, nekdanja me je odstranila od kolegov na fejsbuku lol
<t3ch> kubanc lspci
<t3ch> :)
<kubanc> ne bo dobro
<nafisa> neeeeeeeettt počasn smotan zagonjen
<kubanc> lsusb je bols
<t3ch> lspci ti pove ce je zaznal napravo sistem
<t3ch> mount
<t3ch> pa polej ce je mountano
<sasa84> marko-_-, ja no...mejbi je še najbolš ;)
<kubanc> to ni moj problem
<t3ch> al pa ls /dev/sd*
<t3ch> pa ce je kje tam
<kubanc> jst bi rad vedu kater cip uporablja...
<t3ch> al pa sd* zamenje z cem rugim
<t3ch> google
<t3ch> em
<kubanc> gre se za usb zvocno
<t3ch> ofni kompa
<t3ch> pa poglej not
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> kubanc
<t3ch> http://www.dotkam.com/2009/01/06/find-usb-flash-drive-device-in-linux/
<Seniorita> Find USB flash drive device in Linux
<t3ch> nwm google ti bo pomagal prej ko jas
<t3ch> :]
<nafisa> bull drekec ...
<nafisa> ta T2
<CrazyLemon> kubanc 'lsusb -v' ?
<t3ch> nafisa sendaj pdf samo
<t3ch> al pa daj na file.si al kaj je ze
<t3ch> kubanc ka je integriran ta usb al je kartica
<kubanc> to je usb zvocna kartica, oz usb c-media headphone set
<t3ch> na
<t3ch> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=37337.msg195132#msg195132
<Seniorita> Priorità della scheda sonora
<t3ch> solved
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/31945_agqxu/Dn01.pdf
<nafisa> brb
<t3ch> glej sam kodo kr razumel tak neos jezika
<t3ch> nafisa om polejal ce lah ke pomagam
<t3ch> :)
<red_> ej kaj je pa že tist server od slotecha?
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> in prosim, seveda :)
<CrazyLemon> sej ubistvu ni tok huda naloga kot zgleda :)
<red_> kdo to?
<matic21> hello :) je mogoèe kdo tukaj ki je že kdaj delal z grubom ?
<yang> ja matic
<t3ch> mater zabluzi tak da predn prijes do konca mislis da neos vejo ko pa vijis ka mors naret pa lah res ucitla brcnit v rit kr tak bluzi
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> nafisa struktura v javi je Properties ?
<t3ch> al kaj ces uporabit array pa cekiras mesta
<CrazyLemon> tko je najbolš oz. najbolj preprosto :)
<CrazyLemon> če je 0 je prosto če je 1 je zasedeno
<yang> a je kdo sprobal fringe program za internetni pogovor android
<t3ch> om nareo za A za zacetek
<matic21> yang imam problem ko se mi je pred sistemom pojavil grub pa neke komande ... predvidevam da se je nekaj zrušilo
<CrazyLemon> yang nope..sm pa slišal za fringe :)
<matic21> zdaj pa me zanima èe se to da ponovno namestiti ?
<matic21> ne da bi zbrisal podatke ki jih imam na disku ?
<red_> lol termoinal zaprl dol padu
<CrazyLemon> matic21 kateri ubuntu uporabljaš ?
<matic21> CrazyLemon tam gor imam backtrack.. je dosti podoben ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> matic21 ubistvu če maš nov backtrack je to ubuntu 'spodaj'
<matic21> ia novega
<matic21> 4ko imam
<CrazyLemon> matic21 predvidevam da je gor grub2
<CrazyLemon> tko da si poglej tale link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2
<Seniorita> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<matic21> nikjer nism zasledil da je grub2
<matic21> samo grub
<nafisa> prosim, t3ch ... jst morem zdajle nekaj naaredit ... brb
<t3ch> ne rabis prosit to se je kr zanimivo se spilat malo
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> ti sporocim ko o.. se neo dolgo
<kubanc> a se je ze komu kdaj dogajal da ko je uporabljal CMS in je hotel potrditi neko spremembo, recimo na spletni strani, da je preteklo veliko casa za potrditev spremembe??? (kaj mislim z tem rect. neki spremenis, kliknes apply, in to traja zlo velik casa, recimo 3/4 min)
<CrazyLemon> matic21 če je samo grub potem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB
<Seniorita> GrubHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> glej "Command line"
<CrazyLemon> in preberi navodila
<CrazyLemon> sicer se je o tem že dostikrat na forumu govorilo ter razlagalo..ampak ok :)
<yang> drgac pa #grub @ freenode
<CrazyLemon> in backtrack očitno ne  uporablja najnovejše različice ubuntuja dokler je še vedno grub notri
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matic21> CrazyLemon hvala bom probal še tukaj mal pogledat..se že celi dan jebem grrr :))
<CrazyLemon> samo glej kaj ti vrne tist 'find'
<CrazyLemon> in nato to uporabiš pri setup al install al kaj je že
<matic21> hm... zaj pa 'kernel must be loaded before booting
<matic21> hm
<t3ch> nafisa to je za A: http://pastebin.com/TPhYFA7A
<Seniorita> Java | package nasifa1;    class PHisa {      int[][] par - T3ch
<t3ch> ko ti bo to jasno remo dalje
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> ce kaj ni vrei povej
<t3ch> nafisa tu se mas odgovor B
<t3ch> http://pastebin.com/WtjM9ajn
<Seniorita> Java | package nasifa1;    import java.util.Random;    /* - T3ch
<t3ch> to mas za 6.. al pa mu focn stisni pa reci naj se ne zajebava s tebe
<t3ch> ucitlu
<t3ch> :]
<nafisa> hehe ... t3ch ... neki ne Å¡tekam ... ph.echo ... tega mi nismo jemali
<nafisa> pa Å¡e to ... 100 parkirnih mest? a ni 10 x 10 x 10 nadstropij?
<nafisa> al je int randNadstropje = r.nextInt(10); potem za vsako nadstropje računano?
<miha> a?
<miha> r.nextInit(n) vrne med 0 in n-1, enakomerna porazdelitev
<miha> torej med 0 in 9
<nafisa> torej 50 za vsako nadstropje posebej?
<CrazyLemon> pa kle ti še manjka v kodi koliko metrov je do stopnišča
<t3ch> nafisa se par komentarov zrawn
<t3ch> http://pastebin.com/ysK3Wszx
<Seniorita> Java | package nasifa1;    import java.util.Random;    /* - T3ch
<t3ch> poglej kje se nahaja ta echo funkcija pa ti bo vse jasno
<t3ch> sem samo skrajsal tisti System.out.print("...")
<t3ch> nafisa: po skici zgleda kot da jih je 10 x 10
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> ta skica je v kurcu ze zarai tega lah das ucitlu focn
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> razlaga pa tak da ne govorimo
<t3ch> al pa jas ne razumem knjizevnosti prevec
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> 25. pa 26. vrstica ... 1x je priredilni ... enkrat je primerjalni je enako ...
<CrazyLemon> js nikjer nisem zasledil da je 10 nadstropij
<nafisa> ne Å¡tekam ...
<nafisa> 10 x 10 v enem nadstropju ...
<CrazyLemon> tist je typo.. '==' je tam
<nafisa> potem pa Å¡e 10 nadstropij
<CrazyLemon> oz ne ni
<CrazyLemon> sej je prav
<CrazyLemon> neumnosti govorim
<t3ch> 25, 26 samo napolni tisto polje
<t3ch> pa vrne ce je polno al prazno
<t3ch> ce je polno vrne 1 in nic ne polni
<t3ch> ceprav to bi lah malo spremenili sam za A pa B deluje
<t3ch> dalje nisn glejo
<t3ch> pa to mas dovol za pozitivno
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> dalje ti bo miha pomago
<t3ch> :]
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> Å¡tudiram malo ... kako je kaj pa zakaj kje kaj
<nafisa> samo ph nismo jemali ... uno ph.echo ...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> matr si se zapičla v ta echo
<CrazyLemon> ta echo je sam metoda k ti izpiše
<CrazyLemon> poglej zgoraj kjer je metoda echo
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej kaj naredi
<CrazyLemon> System.out.print(text);
<CrazyLemon> thats all
<CrazyLemon> če ne želi echo-ja met
<CrazyLemon> zamenjajo echo z System.out.println
<nafisa> aha, ok
<nafisa> ja, da ne bo kaj sumljivu ...
<Grega> lies, lies!!
<nafisa> KDO LAŽE?
<Sky[x]> odrasli lažejo otroci govorijo resnico :)
<t3ch> itak
<t3ch> stari so glih najvecji butli
<t3ch> celi svet bojo zjebali
<t3ch> pokradli vse revnim
<t3ch> itd
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Linux podpora za tipkovnico z trackball  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4787/new/posts/
<t3ch> svinje do konca
<t3ch> rejven
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> sn ze mislo da Seniorita cekira ka pisem
<nafisa> jst ne bom kradla drugim ... niamm velik pa Å¡e tisti euro kdaj kakemu brezdomcu dam
<CrazyLemon> za litr belga ane!
<miha> pridna nafisa !
<CrazyLemon> :))
<t3ch> yaz bi dnar bek vrgo pa si remo storitve pa usloge dajat drug drugemo za... storitve usluge hrano itd
<t3ch> pa bo peace
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] galimx: [bash] Pomoč pri programiranju skript v linuxu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4166/new/posts/
<nafisa> hmmm ... mal friziranja "by me" Å¡e manjka ...
<nafisa> da bo zgledal tako, kot meni paše :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] t3ch: [bash] Pomoč pri programiranju skript v linuxu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4166/new/posts/
<nafisa> upam, da mi ne bojo zdaj pregledali tega ... :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] t3ch: [bash] Pomoč pri programiranju skript v linuxu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4166/new/posts/
<nafisa> sourse module it incorrect :s
<t3ch> kak ti to zalaufas ?
<t3ch> mas NetBeans ?
<nafisa> ok ... je naložilo ... ... zanimivo, da ni un sistem, k sproti kompajla, kot smo ga imeli lani
<nafisa> skompajlalo mi je ...
<nafisa> v eclipsu ...
<nafisa> oddaja se mi je neki zakomplicirala ... ampak sem naložila na e-učilnico ... ratalo
<nafisa> po moje, ker je net slab
<nafisa> pa drka
<kubanc> nafisa, s cim se ti to ukvarjas?
<t3ch> kera sola
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> oddajanje domače naloge za programiranje in algoritmi, FRI, bolognski uni program
<kubanc> a to mas Javo?
<nafisa> ja :s
<Sky[x]> ma kdo odveč kak polnilec za HP prenosnik ?
<kubanc> ne
<kubanc> :P
<nafisa> jst bi mela pythonaaaaaaa
<t3ch> Sky narei si ga
<kubanc> o cem se gre naloga?
<Sky[x]> pitona je hotla rečt da bi ga mela :P
<kubanc> Sky[x], +10 pik :D
<kubanc> vid ga piton :D
<nafisa> aaa ... vidiš ... tabela [][][] more bit ... ha ... vedla ...
<nafisa> gledam na forumu za domače naloge
<nafisa> sem vedla, da Å¡e x10
<kubanc> nafisa, kaksen je koncept naloge?
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> probaj sama spremenit pa povej do kam si prisla
<t3ch> al pa ce ces ti popravm ka sem zjebo
<t3ch> :]
<nafisa> http://file.si/browse/manca89/2213
<Seniorita> file.si - shrani slike in datoteke
<t3ch> pa ni [][][]
<t3ch> kdo je reko da je
<t3ch> ucitl?
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> ja
<t3ch> te pa naj narei 3d skico
<nafisa> haha
<t3ch> kak pa ves v kirih nadstropjih so avti
<nafisa> saj moremo po besedilu nrdit :D
<t3ch> ja
<t3ch> :]
<nafisa> reč, da so asistenti pa profesorji ljudje ... vsi se motijo ... pa bomo veseli :D
<t3ch> povej mi za A
<t3ch> na kerih poljih se nahajajo avti
<t3ch> kr jas ne skapiram tega iz ne texta in ne skice
<nafisa> nič ni rečeno, kako morjo stat ...
<nafisa> samo, da se zapolnijo polovično
<nafisa> torej 500 mest
<t3ch> to je B
<t3ch> A pa ves kje so al
<nafisa> pa ne vem, al 500 kakorkoli ...
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> jaja
<nafisa> al 50 v vsakem nadstropju
<t3ch> ucitl napizduje
<t3ch> :)
<Jorky> Yo folk
<Jorky> kaj dogaja?
<nafisa> oj, Jorky
<Jorky> kako smo kej?
<nafisa> t3ch mi pomaga delat nalogo
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> aja ze kapiram
<Jorky> nice
<Jorky> jst bi tud rabu pomoč
<t3ch> A je samo to da nareis metodi set() pa get() recimo in s tem primerjas zasedeno al ne
<t3ch> B pa om zaj nareo
<t3ch> brb
<nafisa> v prekmurju odkrili večjo količino plina
<nafisa> ja, setter pa getter ...
<Jorky> to sm pa bral dans v cajtngu ja
<t3ch> en se je hoto razstrelit
<Jorky> plin
<Jorky> pol pa sam Å¡e Å¡ibica
<Jorky> pa bammmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Jorky> slovenija
<Jorky> :D
<t3ch> :]
<nafisa> looooooool
<Jorky> epic kataklysm
<Jorky> ja ja chuck noriss je že 3 leta mrtev
<Jorky> sam se je ravnokar izvedlo ker se je smrt bala povedat
<nafisa> aja :D
<nafisa> boga smrt
<Jorky> ja sej veš edin chuck noriss lahko na eks spije vodo iz pipe
<Jorky> pa te scene
<nafisa> vodo iz pipe :D
<nafisa> kako se pa to nrdi?
<Jorky> nevem to sam chuck noris zna :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> a to je ko tisto .. ne išči chucka ... da ne bo on našel tebe?
<Jorky> ja  to :D
<Jorky> lol
<nafisa> dej, ne o njem govort, ko bo sem prišu
<Jorky> ujej
<Jorky> upam da ne
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> k pol bo Å¡tala
<nafisa> ja ... ibr Å¡tala
<Jorky> apn
<Jorky> kaj pa delaš nafisa?
<Jorky> kako nalogo
<nafisa> za fax ... java ...
<nafisa> http://file.si/browse/manca89/2213
<Jorky> aja
<Seniorita> file.si - shrani slike in datoteke
<Jorky> se ne spoznam na programiranje :d
<Jorky> nism chuck noris
<nafisa> jst tud ne najbolj ...
<Jorky> on bi v miže sporgramiral
<nafisa> ko ne veš, kok bi bla rada chuck ...
<nafisa> v ženski obliki seveda
<Jorky> :D
<miha> lezbijke ne obstajajo, samo ženske, ki še niso spoznale chucka..
<nafisa> pol bi lahko sexala z vsemi tipi na svetu hkrati ... :D
<Jorky> lol
<nafisa> jst nisem lezbijka ...
<Jorky> loooool
<nafisa> jst sem bisexualka
<Jorky> ta je pa mal huda iz java
<Jorky> izjava*
<Grega> :/
<miha> Grega: mam eno prašanje zate
<Jorky> pol bi bla the biggest whore on the world
<nafisa> Grega ... kuga se kremžš?
<Grega> miha: reci
<miha> Grega: ono ko sva mela na feri forumu, hiša s sobami... zdj ma kolega arhitekt prašanje,če bi kodu naredu neki takega, ampak prov 3d, vrml pa to
<miha> če bi te zanimal, te predstavim
<t3ch> nafisa
<miha> sm se nate spomnu
<t3ch> http://pastebin.com/9uhmJdkD
<Seniorita> Java | package nasifa1;    import java.util.Random;    /* - T3ch
<Grega> miha: kako "prav 3d"?
<t3ch> A = PHisa razred
<t3ch> B = oni loop spodaj
<Jorky> jah nafisa če ti prfoks teži najlažje ga utišaš z 9mm
<miha> Grega: VRML... gledaš 3d model zgradbe nekak, pa recimo barvo tal zamenjaš
<miha> tolk sm slišu
<miha> sam kak to dat na web
<miha> Grega: jih zanima.. če si za tak izziv. al pa če koga drugega poznaš
<miha> Grega: pač takrat sva mela fiksen perspektivn pogled
<miha> zdj ne bi bil fiksen
<Grega> hm, kaj pa vem
<miha> ja sj :)
<Grega> nekak nisem za
<miha> lej, če bi te vsaj mal zanimal, ti dam skype/msn
<Grega> :)
<miha> jst tud ne :)
<miha> tist sm mu pokazu feri forum link
<miha> pa bo Å¡e povedu
<miha> pač oni imajo VRML model iz programov za to načrtovat
<miha> radi bi pa web spravl to lepo
<Grega> odvisno kaj hoce.. ce hoce samo predstavit neke "slike" potem bo tisto iz foruma verjetno dovolj.. ce pa hoce nekak "premikat" objetke, potem pa ne vem..
<red_> kje ste, legende
<miha> Grega: v bistvu bi tak moral generirat iz točke pa vektorja pogleda in modela
<miha> da rata, kar si ti naredu
<miha> tak mislim
<miha> kot laik :)
<red_> whereis fmanpc
<red_> oops
<red_> kako pa za
<red_> ženem fmanpc?
<Grega> miha: zazeli jim vso sreco :)
<miha> saj :D
<Grega> jaz nimam niti casa niti volje za take stvari :)
<Grega> pa se 100eur bi verjetno placali :)
<miha> jst sm se ze izgovoril vn.. sj morda bo pa na konc tud tist kr si naredu vredu, pač par pogledov
<miha> ko bodo obupal nad prvotno idejo :)
<Grega> to jim predstavi za 100eur, potem pa reci da lahko nadgradis, ce bodo hoteli
<Grega> za 1k :)
<miha> hehe
<t3ch> kaj bos to delal pa v cem ? miha ? :)
<t3ch> v javi 3d za na web ?
<t3ch> ka to
<t3ch> igrco al ke
<miha> ne t3ch  eni arhitekti bi radi stavbo predstavl na webu za prodajo pa to
<miha> kot tole http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=99146#99146
<Seniorita> Ajax - Tehnična pomoč in nasveti - Forumi FERI
<miha> sam radi bi se 'sprehajal' po zgradbi, če bi se komu to dal narest
<nafisa> hvala, t3ch .... samo public class Main spremenim samo v class Main
<miha> tu je fiksen pogled in null (Grega) je dobr rešu
<miha> ti bi pa radi, da pogled ni fiksen, da se napaja iz VRML modela
<miha> t3ch: bi si ti upal? :)
<t3ch> yaz upam vse
<t3ch> samo ne razumem vrei o cem se gre
<t3ch> caki rem googlat malo to kar si zaj cackal tu pol ure
<t3ch> VRML pa take.. da viim ka je to
<t3ch> :)
<miha> !google VRML
<Seniorita> VRML - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/VRML
<miha> pač oni imajo iz 3d programov model zgradbe
<miha> kako to kupcem lepo prikazat na webu
<t3ch> wrlo zanimivo
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> em
<t3ch> aha
<t3ch> kapiram
<miha> verjetno gre za mal več kot 100 € dost več pa verjetn tud ne :)
<t3ch> ja kaj bi ti nareo torej ta jezik uporabo pa to izrisal... al z javo oz. ne vem cem pa prebral to mapo pa jo somehow izrisal
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> yebes dnar
<t3ch> re se da neke ves
<miha> jah, glej on feri link
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> cak
<miha> kako je null naredu fiksen pogled
<miha> torej naš Grega
<Grega> \o/
<miha> zdj pa bi iz 3d modela glede na to kje si ... izrisu to
<miha> projekcijo
<miha> v 2d
<miha> tak si predstavljam no
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<t3ch> torej da bi dobil sliko iz 3d ?
<miha> ja, tak da greš z miško na sobo
<miha> pogledaš ceno.. zamenjaš barve
<miha> neki takega
<miha> :D
<t3ch> aha
<t3ch> to sem ze vijo pr neki firmi za omare
<t3ch> lah spreminjas barve pa to
<t3ch> pa to nareis v JS pa ima da dela
<miha> ja verjamem.. sam to verjetno posebi program
<miha> aja
<t3ch> z phpjom al ne vem cem
<miha> ja
<t3ch> JS + ph
<t3ch> :)
<Grega> mogoce se kaj z xml-jem kaj..
<t3ch> em ya to pomoje znam
<t3ch> remo se lotit
<Grega> oz. svg
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> Grega ki mas ti kaki link
<t3ch> ne najdem
<t3ch> ka si nareo
<t3ch> staticno oz. fixno
<t3ch> :)
<Grega> nekje na ferijevem forumu je source, iz streznika pa mislim, da sem ze zbrisal
<t3ch> ka mas kako 3d to malo
<t3ch> datoteko
<t3ch> kaka je koncnica datoteke
<t3ch> da najdem kaki primer
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> to skico
<Grega> ne, slike ja bila. slika stavbe v 3d
<Grega> in ko si sel z misko cez nadrstopje
<t3ch> ja pa me zanima kak bi prebral to
<t3ch> datoteko
<Grega> se je nadstropje obarvalo
<t3ch> ja sam je blo 2D ko je blo na webu al
<Grega> html straj je bila.. potem si pa z <area> tagom oznacil koordinate
<Grega> in ko je miska bila v tem obmocju si obarval celotno polje
<t3ch> ja kapiram
<t3ch> sem ze glejo to
<t3ch> samo 3d si mogo prebrat!! :)
<t3ch> al iz kje si dobil podatke
<Grega> saj ni vazno ali je 2d ali 3d
<t3ch> gr
<Grega> grrrrr
<t3ch> iz kje si prebral te lokacije kordinat
<Grega> photoshop recimo
<t3ch> aya da si na roko
<Grega> koordinate so pac
<t3ch> poisko
<t3ch> pa vneso
<t3ch> :x
<t3ch> uh
<t3ch> remo izbolsat to
<Grega> right :)
<t3ch> se zato pravim da bi mel to kurcevo 3d sliko, datoteko ..... da ven dobimo podatke ce se da
<t3ch> o kordinatah da se neomo fukali na roko prek gimpa
<t3ch> in ce to nareis pol nei blo vec fixno
<t3ch> ne
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> da bi iz jpg slike dobil kordinate .. to se nisn razmislo
<t3ch> :]
<red_> kaj pa je kakšen simpl window manager za v terminal?
<red_> Gnu screen al kaj je oni?
<t3ch> window manager za terminal ?
<t3ch> ka mislis z tem NC ?
<t3ch>  :)
<red_> ja recimo neki norton varjanta
<t3ch> norton komander
<red_> ja
<t3ch> cak
<red_> !google norton komander ubuntu
<Seniorita> Norton Commander clonde for ubuntu - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454455
<t3ch> http://xwinman.org/
<t3ch> na
<Seniorita> Window Managers for X
<t3ch> tu jih mas kr neke
<t3ch> ceprav ne vem ce je kaki kot NC.. ti pa priporocam google
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> Grega, miha... ki sta :(
<t3ch> prevec bluzim
<t3ch> ?
<red_> a bi človek sploh opazil, da ga google zavaja?
<red_> koliko let Å¡e?
<Grega> jaz nisem mogel sledit, pardon :)
<red_> npr da bi guglal volvo pa ti škdo vn vrže
<Grega> kaj delamo?
<red_> kok časa bi to rabil, da se sploh nebi spraševal
<red_> ampak bi kar verjel
<t3ch> emz
<t3ch> jas tut ne vem
<t3ch> kiri bo vodja projekta
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> naj bo sef pa naj pravi ka naj delamo
<Grega> kak projekt?
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ja ta izris tega sranja
<red_> Grega: nič tazga, classic začetek circlejerka tja do 24h
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> hise al what ever
<t3ch> na splet
<t3ch> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Linux podpora za tipkovnico z trackball  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4787/new/posts/
<Grega> kdo financira?
<t3ch> z moznostjo oznacevanja nadstropji fasad itd
<t3ch> ja ne vem
<t3ch> miha je mel jezik prej
<t3ch> :)
<Grega> ah
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> sn edini ki bi delo zastojn
<t3ch> :]
<Grega> pridn
<t3ch> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Linux podpora za tipkovnico z trackball  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4787/new/posts/
<miha> t3ch: sej neki bi bil plačan... sam res velik pa ne
<miha> ti dam msn/skype?
<t3ch> se te mam na msnju
<t3ch> samo da mi empathy neke fuka
<t3ch> ka ni irc vrei ? :)
<t3ch> ya pa kdo pa bi placal
<t3ch> rema skup to naret?
<miha> t3ch: ne gre se za mene
<miha> ne
 * miha čist zaposlen z droidi in diplomsko, hvala ne bi
<miha> t3ch: v glavnem če te zanima, dusan..
<t3ch> :)
<miha> dodaj ga pa je
<miha> pa se zmenta
<miha> jst bom vesel
<t3ch> kera firma pa je ta clovek
<t3ch> al kaj bo s tem
<t3ch> :)
<miha> ne vem če firma, končuje arhitekturo v zagrebu
<miha> ga pa njega en vprašu
<miha> če bi to naredl
<miha> on bi se tud rešu tega :)
<miha> zaenkrat tipajo kaj se da
<t3ch> nwm to me moti da bi mogo prek gimpa pobirat kordinate..
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> daj mi neki msn al FB al neke ja
<t3ch> od njega
<t3ch> al pa mu reci naj prije sem gor
<t3ch> ka to je to
<t3ch> http://www.primordion.com/Xholon/samples/Information_Vrml.html
<Seniorita> Hello World with 3d VRML
<t3ch> zanimivo
<t3ch> vedno bol
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> sam ka to more met pol vsaki user installan ta VRML predvajalnik al ke
<t3ch> pa jas bi to samo z JS + php nareo brez tega VRMLja
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> pa se java .. je en klinac.. ko prije do appletov
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> to se mi zdi da je prevec za mene
<t3ch> http://www.ma.iup.edu/MathDept/Projects/VRMLConvert/VRMLExamples.html
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> kr te se lah rem matematiko brat malo
<Seniorita> VRML Examples
<red_> jebeni telemach
<red_> they accidentaly whole TV
<red_> vsi kanali pobrklani
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kia-world.net/index.php/2011/03/01/2012-kia-rio-specs-engines-dimensions-colors/
<CrazyLemon> uff.. takoj menjam svoj avto za kio rio :)
<red_> kaj pa je tako spešal?
<CrazyLemon> si kliknu link?
<red_> omg ja
<red_> pa res ni tok napačna
<red_> clear
<t3ch> red_ ka ti re na k... da si moral clearad window
<t3ch> :)
<red_> hehe, ja nič nič samo fresh start
<red_> v irssu sm zdaj
<red_> nisem več na xchatu
<red_> še en terminal multiplexer pa bom že l33t
<red_> čeprov je edina komanda k jo znam
<red_> pwd
<red_> pa take fore
<t3ch> :)
<red_> :)))
<zdobersek> A ve kdo za bučo (as in rastlino), ki ima bodice?
<t3ch> ja
<red_> vrtnca?
<t3ch> je dobra zajest
<t3ch> pecena
<CrazyLemon> nikoli slišal
<t3ch> mors ulupit kot krompir
<t3ch> malo bol sladka
<zdobersek> t3ch, kok se temu rece?
<t3ch> em
<red_> pejotl, salvia?
<t3ch> ne vem
<zdobersek> vezda red_
<t3ch> red_ buca
<red_> liči ma bodice ... ampak to je sadež
<red_> aha
<zdobersek> jezevo buco mi google ponuja
<red_> !google spiky zookini
<Seniorita> What do you love about your fave character? - Page 5 - Naruto Forums http://www.narutoforums.com/showthread.php?t=416407&amp;page=5
<t3ch> ne liči sem tut ze jedo
<t3ch> buca je ko buca sam je bol okrogla
<t3ch> pa pune spice ma
<t3ch> se prav picis
<CrazyLemon> liči nima bodic..ma pa izrastke :)
<t3ch> ya
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> na onem pa se prav piknes
<t3ch> :)
<red_> !google spikes+zucchini
<Seniorita> Answers.com - What are yellow bugs with black spikes that are ... http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_yellow_bugs_with_black_spikes_that_are_eating_the_leaves_of_your_zucchini_plants
<zdobersek> evo, rece se čajota
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> ql
<CrazyLemon> http://img1.eyefetch.com/p/ve/1235213-4845fc97-0869-4b02-8a2f-a9f4d6179e70l.jpg
<CrazyLemon> a je taka??
<red_> crazy: to je hellraiser
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ne.
<zdobersek> Se kdo ruzume v Gyp?
<t3ch> ka je to od nastetega
<t3ch> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyp
<Seniorita> Gyp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> Gyp the Blood, a gangster :)
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> http://code.google.com/p/gyp/
<Seniorita> gyp -  Project Hosting on Google Code
<t3ch> in ka ces z tem
<red_> Kateri napravi je sensors izmeril temperaturo?
<red_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574124/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<red_> jap sm že
<t3ch> root@ubuntu:~# sensors
<t3ch> acpitz-virtual-0
<t3ch> Adapter: Virtual device
<t3ch> temp1:       +40.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<miha> a kdo posluša val202 ? :)
<t3ch> mater mam vroc komp
<zdobersek> t3ch neki mam namen sprobavat
<zdobersek> miha: ubistvu je to radio z najboljso muzko v SLO
<zdobersek> ampak ne, nisem glih redni poslusalec
<t3ch> ja po celi slo vlece
<CrazyLemon> js poslušam val202 v avtu
<red_> ja, tech, ampak kaj pa je fizično, v naravi ta "virtual device"?
<red_> je to disk, cpu, temp. ramov, na plati ...?
<miha> zdobersek: win7 je vidu tweete, da apple zavrnu "trenutno pesem" na val202 widget, ker ni dovolj "entertaining" .. pa smo naredl Å¡e za android za Å¡tos https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gfd.zivo.val
<t3ch> procesor ?
<red_> v biosu namreč nimam cpu temp-metra
<t3ch> :)
<red_> a zihr?
<t3ch> ne
<t3ch> ne vem
<t3ch> ugotavljam
<t3ch> :)
<red_> :))) lol
<t3ch> miha ve
<t3ch> miha
<t3ch> ka to meri
<miha> kaj
<t3ch> sensors
<t3ch> komanda
<CrazyLemon> lol miha ..that sounds like apple :)
<red_> tole, miha http://paste.ubuntu.com/574124/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> meri vse razpoložljive sensorje
<CrazyLemon> če maš sam enga je to velika verjetnost da je to CPU
<miha> gfdtech GFD Tech
<miha> @
<miha> @Val202 @b0j3 smo se malo poigrali še za android, widget že na marketu http://bit.ly/dPkXxw Google manj fašističen vs. Apple :)
<Seniorita> bit.ly
<zdobersek> Sam je mal hladno za CPU
<red_> ja ampak, kaj pomeni Adapter: virtual device v naravi?
<red_> zdobersek: led mam gor, ki ga imam za koleno hladit :)))
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<t3ch> kaki naravi
<CrazyLemon> acpitz-virtual-0
<CrazyLemon> Adapter: Virtual device
<CrazyLemon> temp1:       +40.5°C  (crit = +75.0°C)
<CrazyLemon> a je to tudi hladno ? :)
<t3ch> :)
<red_> argh, v "naravi" sm mislil tako, fizično, kaj ta naprava je
<CrazyLemon> to je čist normalno v zimskih mesecih + če je čist PC
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ne, je pa tole http://paste.ubuntu.com/574124/ bolj podobno temp. v ohisju
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<red_> v smislu, je to temp. diska, temp. rama etc etc
<CrazyLemon> red_ a je to laptop ?
<red_> ja, kako veš?
<t3ch> pwno te je
<zdobersek> psychic
<red_> :)
<CrazyLemon> pol to ni niti temperatura v ohišju
<CrazyLemon> ker je 2 low za laptopa
<CrazyLemon> :)
<red_> normalno je okrog 51
<zdobersek> red_, a si zunej?
<zdobersek> na prostem?
<zdobersek> :)
<red_> zdaj sem dal pa komp na led
<red_> tisti ledeni gel v bistvu
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi da bi ohišje melo crit na 98°  je tudi mal čudno :)
<t3ch> yaz mam 100 ocitno
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ja to je kao meja
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ce bi mel ohisje tak vroce bi lah radjatorje izkluco
<red_> ne, zdobersek, not sm soba 22 stopinj celzija :)
<red_> v glavnem, sensors mi meri temperaturo cpuja in ne diska/rama/..., ja?
<red_> hvala vam vsem, ker mate potrplenje z noobi :)
<zdobersek> ni nujno
<zdobersek> ker ti nc razlocno ne pise
<red_> ja ne, sej to sm razmišljal
<red_> recimo v biosu mi ne meri nobene temperature
<zdobersek> ce pozenem sensors komando, mi tocno pise temp. CPU, maticne, voltazo ter hitrost CPU ventilatorcka
<red_> tako ja, take zadetke gugle meče
<CrazyLemon> zalaufaj
<red_> preden sm pognal sensors, moraš dat še nek detect
<CrazyLemon> sudo sensors-detect
<CrazyLemon> ter glej ker senzor zazna
<CrazyLemon> :)
<red_> ja pri tem detectu sem imel skoraj same "NO"-je
<CrazyLemon> SKORAJ ni enako kot VSE
<t3ch> men samo procesor
<t3ch> cekira senzor
<red_> že prvi scan (skenira za cpu senzorje) ni zaznal nobenega senzorja za cpu, ali ram ...
<t3ch> to edino najde
<t3ch> Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         Success!
<t3ch>     (driver `coretemp')
<zdobersek> JB IMA BD!
<red_> nobenega jb-ja ne poznam ... razen tista gostilna na vogalu miklošičeve in masarykove JB
<zdobersek> Justo Biba?!?! HALO!??!?!
<CrazyLemon> đastin biber!!
<zdobersek> igzektli
<red_> pa kaj ste vi 12? :P
<CrazyLemon> 14 pa res
<red_> baby bbaby baby ooooo
<red_> baby aba bab aby baba yooOOoOoOoo
<zdobersek> thought you will always be miiiiiiineeeeee
<sasa84> evo mene ;)
<CrazyLemon> pa ne že spet
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> :P
 * CrazyLemon hides
 * sasa84 ne Å¡mirgla CrazyLemon 
 * miha pogoogla sasa84 
<sasa84> uuuu, ne boš nč najdu ;)
<CrazyLemon> guglaj ime pa priimek
<CrazyLemon> pol dost najdeš!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<sasa84> to pa res mal več ;)
<zdobersek> In kak je njen priimek? :)
<zdobersek> BigWhale, zakva mi Gwibber vsakih 5 min mece ven okno za upravljanje z racuni?
<BigWhale> Hm
<BigWhale> ker mas za en account napacen password?
<BigWhale> ali kaj podobnega?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa ne mi rečt, d si že guglou za mano???
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah :)
<CrazyLemon> js guglam sam svoje ime :>
<sasa84> v redu...sem se že ustrašla, d ti je pa res dougcajt :P
<zdobersek> BigWhale, bom se mal bolj aktivno uporablu stvar, se pa zgleda problem odpravi, ko za twitter spremenim eno (kterokol) nastavitev in shranim spremembe
<zdobersek> !google sasa84
<Seniorita> [07:20] <upd> alalalalalala [07:20] <upd> alalalalalaa [07:20 ... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/04/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> http://www.google.si/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=sasa84
<sasa84> lol
<Seniorita> sasa84 - Iskanje Google
<zdobersek> je tle dost vec
<zdobersek> http://rkcsiverainluc.mojforum.si/search.php?search_author=sasa84
<Seniorita> I��i :: Forum gibanja Vera In Lu� Slovenija
<zdobersek> svasta
<CrazyLemon> that sounds like sasa
<CrazyLemon> vera in luč
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> http://www.google.si/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=17&ved=0CEIQFjAGOAo&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fsasa84&ei=1VltTfGnN427hAej2JCPDA&usg=AFQjCNFc5klCuwFPErvmaXL2kWoHiohq1w&sig2=Bmf6J8ZvnyYeDc-Oc1FPag
<Seniorita> mostafa mouhamed (sasa84) on Twitter
<zdobersek> go figure
<CrazyLemon> loooool
<sasa84> zdobersek, ne spomnim se, da bi bla an tem forumu...
<zdobersek> sasa84, ocitno so ti mozgane spral
<sasa84> ubuntulo1, pa sem res!!!
<sasa84> ups
<sasa84> zdobersek, to sem jaz ja :D
<sasa84> pismo, 5 let nazaj :D
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> lažnivka..ne spomne se da bi bila na tem forumu......rigggggght
<CrazyLemon> :p
<marko-_-> kurac picka ajec
<red_> telemach glupi je kanal zamenjal lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, se zgodi ;)
<red_> sasa a prideš na irc party?
<sasa84> kdaj pa bo?
<marko-_-> irc party
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/188779_158021534251766_100001317622847_288977_6567690_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001317622847
<marko-_-> lej mojega lepega brata
<red_> zdaj marca 1x
<marko-_-> a se zavedaš red_ kaki chick magnet je to
<red_> mah nima facebooka
<red_> a ma kdo kak throwaway account za fb?
<red_> bugmenot varjanta
<marko-_-> a nimaš fejsiča
<red_> ne
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi mogu met facebook account da vidiš fotko ?
<marko-_-> sej tisto je direkten naslov
<marko-_-> pač direktna pot kjer je slika
<marko-_-> ne rabiš naslova
<marko-_-> ne tist kaj je Seniorita postala
<marko-_-> ampak tist kaj sem jaz
<sasa84> ooo, kok je luškan!!!
<red_> hehe
<red_> res je čik-magnet
<marko-_-> a vidiš
<marko-_-> sasa84, lohk ga prideš kdej cartat ;)
<marko-_-> čajk
<marko-_-> glej to
<marko-_-> bratranec + brat
<marko-_-> sam ta slika je overkill
<sasa84> marko-_-, sej mam tud druge otroke okol, d jih pestujem :)
<marko-_-> oziroma
<sasa84> ps: marko, mizo bi lohk mal pospravu :P
<marko-_-> prvo Å¡e http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/181535_158023020918284_100001317622847_288985_6736236_n.jpg
<marko-_-> to
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001317622847
<marko-_-> pol pa http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/188655_158021214251798_100001317622847_288975_3296103_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001317622847
<marko-_-> tuki sem jidva prisilil da se smejita
<sasa84> jooooj, kakšen pikec :)
<t3ch> povabi jo rajsi na en vrei fuk pa bo ze dans tam
<t3ch> :]
<marko-_-> sasa84, http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/188655_158021214251798_100001317622847_288975_3296103_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001317622847
<sasa84> sta smeškota :)
<sasa84> marko-_-, a maš alples sobo? :P
<marko-_-> alples?
<sasa84> zto k so mi police nekam znane :P
<sasa84> firma alples... program harmonija :P
<marko-_-> nimam pojma
<marko-_-> kr neki random stvari
<marko-_-> itak rabim sam stol pa posteljo
<sasa84> stvar k jo pa jst najbl rabm...so pa police za knjige LOL
<sasa84> potem pa stol in miza...nato postelja ;)
<sasa84> so pa dnevi, ko je obratn vrstni red :P
<CrazyLemon> ko si bolna ane
<CrazyLemon> i feel you
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> to sm hotla rečt ja
<sasa84> hvala, ker si me dopolnik, CrazyLemon
<sasa84> dopolnil
<BigWhale> na irc se posta boobs and booty ne pa enih otrok :P
<CrazyLemon> thats why i'm here! :)
<zdobersek> psychic, majkemi
<red_> BW, sasa sprašuje kdaj je ircparty?
<sasa84> BigWhale, sorči no...sej svoje slike sem ti že poslala
<sasa84> hm, kaj nej zdej še počnem...
<BigWhale> err
<BigWhale> nisi?
<red_> circlejerk
<sasa84> dons sm že :P
<BigWhale> men nis nic poslala
<sasa84> sem no...na un tajn gmail
<sasa84> crazy@...sej se spomnš!
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> wtf!
<BigWhale> red_, kak irc party? don't be so 90's!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> sasa84, jest mam sam insane@
<sasa84> o Å¡it, pol je pa en drug dobu!
<lobi> kaksen dober program da spremenim dvd disk v avi
<sasa84> v progranm. središče napiš dvd...bo že kej vn vrgl ;)
<red_> ja v pipi bo žurka
<BigWhale> dvd::rip je bil men zakon, k sem se to delal
<red_> mac the ripper
<sasa84> colin je pa res simpatičen king's speech
<red_> la la la
<red_> ace ventura pet dick
<red_> ja kaje zdaj
<red_> ke ste vsi?
<sasa84> uf
<red_> dial-ip siol.net?
<Grega> zna kdo delat z adobe indesign?
<red_> noe, jaz ne
<Sky[x]> kr nobenga donsa
<miha> :)
<sasa84> vsi odhajajo :P
<bogdanov> re
<sasa84> ooooo bogdanov ;)
<bogdanov> kvaj zj a bo
<sasa84> bo bo
<bogdanov> aste kj igral
<bogdanov> OA
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> učer :)
<sasa84> christoos prav d sm kr dobra :)
<sasa84> sem ga kr sfregala :P
<bogdanov> kul pol
<sasa84> ti si pa sploh naj* :P
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> pa pohvalu je moj imiđ :P
<bogdanov> aja :))
<sasa84> mhm
<bogdanov> morm se jst vidt
<bogdanov> kasn je
<sasa84> sej boš vidu k bomo špilal :P
<sasa84> sm si dala tazga, d sm upravičla parental advisory explicit outfit :P
<Grega> a nas crazy je se ziv ali ga je vzelo morje?
<miha> burja
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> proda kdo 24 lcd?
<Sky[x]> dej grem jst openareno hehe :D
<Sky[x]> a če mma 600kb/s je ok linija ? :>
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov opa listka spušu
<CrazyLemon> tud tist tvoj singlc
<CrazyLemon> u suck!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> mi o vuku vuk na vrata
<bogdanov> jah
<Grega> lej ga lej
<bogdanov> as vidu
<bogdanov> JYP
<Grega> a si v bani? :)
<bogdanov> prov smu
<bogdanov> 0:=
<Grega> al v kleti? :)
<bogdanov> 0:0
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> jaz grem an čikca ;)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov jp :)
<bogdanov> mah
<CrazyLemon> Grega zdej ni tok hudo pri nas :)
<sasa84> cwil, christooss resurexit :P
<bogdanov> uceri stavm pa basket 96 96
<bogdanov> mij sfukal
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss> jo jo
<christooss> sasa84 čiki niso zdravi :P
<sasa84> bogdanov, vpraš našga server masterja če gremo pol en špil :P
<christooss> :)
<sasa84> christooss, res je :P
<miha> http://apple.slashdot.org/story/11/03/01/222204/Lobbyists-Attack-UK-Open-Standards-Policy
<Seniorita> Lobbyists Attack UK Open Standards Policy - Slashdot
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] galimx: desktop folderji problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4788/new/posts/
<sasa84> BRB
<bogdanov> nevem lah
<bogdanov> ceje kj naskilov
<bogdanov> drgac bv
<christooss> sasa84 thats why we love smoking :)
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> Najvišja izmerjena hitrost v zadnji uri: 119 km/h
<miha> oo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> oo miha
<CrazyLemon> kaj je teb da si me tok veseu
<christooss> CrazyLemon a to tvoja hitrost?
<miha> CrazyLemon: prej so pravl, da te burja odpihnila
<CrazyLemon> christooss to je hitrost prstov med tipkanjem
<CrazyLemon> miha dokler je CrazyLemon nick gor..pomeni da ne piha več k 150 :D
<christooss> nice
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-drZnOqh9A&feature=relmfu ta komad je tok dobr da bi najraj bil na heroinu
<Seniorita> YouTube        - My Uncle Shoots Heroin - Amazing Music Video Animation
<marko-_-> christooss, a greš oa
<christooss> marko-_- jup
<marko-_-> let's do this shit
<christooss> sam da ne boš spet joku :P
<christooss> hehe
<marko-_-> včer sem bil precej dober imo
<marko-_-> lohk bi me pohvalu ker sem se precej poboljašl
<marko-_-> poboljšal
<christooss> booting up
<marko-_-> pohvali me
<marko-_-> :(
<marko-_-> pol pa ni čudno da je folk na drogah...
<marko-_-> eh
<christooss> prov super si bil
<christooss> :)
<marko-_-> hihi
<christooss> če ti bo to boostalo moralo svaka čast :)
<teardrop> lo
<christooss> server is up and running
<marko-_-> let's do it
<marko-_-> fuck ya'all punk ass niggaz
<marko-_-> christooss, a je server down?
<sasa84> christooss, akcija? :P
<Sky[x]> Hyundai namesto navodil priloži kar iPad...
<Sky[x]> nice :D
<marko-_-> christooss, picka vec ne upa
<t3ch> evo snake dela v chromu pa firefoxu
<t3ch> http://games.m5it.org/Snake/
<Seniorita> Snake v0.1 created by www.m5it.org
<t3ch> :)
<christooss> bogdanov kje si
<christooss> marko-_- pac instantgib ni noob friendly
<christooss> ne mors skos nase mislt
<christooss> bemo
<marko-_-> a greš zdej
<marko-_-> pravo igro
<marko-_-> al ne.
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/oropala-bencinsko-crpalko-in-zbezala.html
<Seniorita> Oropala bencinsko črpalko in vlomila v hišo - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> a je bogdanov kle al v senožečah????
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: desktop folderji problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4788/new/posts/
<Grega> a je kdo na internet exploreru? :)
<t3ch> ve kdo prevest vrei: How to handle keyboard events in Firefox and Chrome
<t3ch> Grega, niam Explolera
<t3ch> daj si wine gor
<t3ch> :)
<christooss> Grega a je to kej za na kruh namazat
<christooss> :)
<christooss> al pa kšne droge?
<t3ch> kristus
<t3ch> ti ves to prevest
<nafisa> kako upravljati bližnjične tipke v ... ???
<t3ch> How to handle keyboard events in Firefox and Chrome
<christooss> lih razmišljam
<christooss> evo nafisa ma prov
<christooss> oz
<nafisa> mislim, da ne
<christooss> tud ni čist pravilno
<CrazyLemon> t3ch Kako obravnavati dogodke tipkovnice v FF in Chrome
<CrazyLemon> oz tipkovnične dogodke
<nafisa> nvm, kaj ne keyboard events
<CrazyLemon> karkol ti paše
<t3ch> ok tnx
<t3ch> to je kuj vrei
<t3ch> :]
<christooss> rokovati je u bistvu čist pravilno
<nafisa> ej, t3ch, hvala ti za uno javo ... fuuuulllllllll
<t3ch> om te dal rokovati :]
<t3ch> np
<t3ch> se kdaj
<t3ch> :]
<CrazyLemon> če želiš da se prevaja z Ubuntu standardi pol daj 'obravnavati' :D
<nafisa> obravnavati :D
<t3ch> om zrihto da bo oboje pisalo
<t3ch> :]
<CrazyLemon> glej da bo res..ker bom preveru!
<t3ch> cak sn ze neki zaspani traja bol dolgo da sam naslov zrihtam
<CrazyLemon> :))
<t3ch> :]
<christooss> nič grem spat
<t3ch> ok
<christooss> lahko noč
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<t3ch> lahko noc
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> a mi en neki razloži ... zakaj jst vidim na seznalu prijavljenih na kanal moj pa matijin nick siv, ostale pa črne?
<nafisa> nočko, kristus :)
<CrazyLemon> očitno sta sam vi2 spešl
<christooss> nafisa ker si away
<CrazyLemon> :>
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-02
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> aaaa
<christooss> evo zdj sm pa se jst
<christooss> :)
<christooss> bil :)
<nafisa> zdaj pa jst nisem :D
<nafisa> zdaj se bom mogla pa lotit naloge za verjetnost in statistiko ... ampak to bom pa že komot naredila
<t3ch> Kako se rokovati oz. kako obravnavati dogodke tipkovnice v Firefoxu in Chromu.
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> rem spat.. lahko noc vsem
<t3ch> bOk!
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> sam tele dogodke ne Å¡tekam, kaj bi pomenilo?
<nafisa> lshko noč, t3ch
<CrazyLemon> vse kar je povezano s tipkovnico
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> aha ... ok ...
<CrazyLemon> to kar js tebi pišem je dogodek tipkovnice :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaka črka je keyboard event :)
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<nafisa> ja, in vse kar gledam na tv, je namišljeni event? :P
<CrazyLemon> če gledaš v namišljeni tv...pol ja :D
<nafisa> kako pa veš, da to, kar dožibljam že celo življenje, ni namipljeno?
<nafisa> doživljam*
<nafisa> namišljeno*
<nafisa> bed ... se vid, da sem se lih zbudla
<CrazyLemon> sej js ne vem niti če si ti resnična
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<nafisa> tudi dotik ni zadosten dokaz za to ...
<nafisa> ok ... ok ... preveč sem gledala inception
<CrazyLemon> cool movie :)
 * CrazyLemon zdej gleda Tangled :$
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] galimx: desktop folderji problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4788/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> hihihihihih
<bogdanov> sasa
<sasa84> :D
<bogdanov> k strelas
<bogdanov> si prevec pr mir
<marko-_-> i'm the best
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> jp, mal veš se morm gibat
<bogdanov> sasa
<bogdanov> misko drugo
<sasa84> jp?
<bogdanov> pa use
<bogdanov> pa bo
<bogdanov> :)))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> sej zdej sm se navadla, d se premikam s asdw
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> idin pravilno
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jst k sm zacev
<bogdanov> ene 6
<bogdanov> let nazaj
<bogdanov> cs 1.6
<bogdanov> sm tud z tipkam unm igrov
<bogdanov> hehe
<nafisa> haha ... lani so porajtal, da so eni za programiranje oddajali kr ene tretje naloge ... samo da jih je skompajlalo ....
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> grem še enga pržgat :D
<nafisa> zato bojo letos vse pregledovali
<bogdanov> nafisa kesi Å¡ta ima
<nafisa> sasa84, kadiš? :O
<nafisa> bnogdanov ... zbudla sem se že :)
<sasa84> nafisa, mhm
<nafisa> bogdanov*** hahaha
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> jst tudkadim, če kaj imam za kadit
 * bogdanov nehov!
<nafisa> pa da ne bo kdo kaj narobe razumel :D
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ker vucem ga sam svojmu ....
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> sasa84 ... a ti si že tud zaročena? :P
<nafisa> vse moje kolegice so že neki zaročene
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: desktop folderji problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4788/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 je zaročena z bogom ter njegovim sinom
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> yes..they do 3some
<bogdanov> tanbled boy
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> tangled*
<nafisa> ah, limonček, no ...
<nafisa> ne verjamem ...
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov veš kok je hud movie! do jaja! :D
<bogdanov> maja
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> do jajaj :D
<nafisa> Å¡ta ...
<nafisa> kwa si z bosne?
<CrazyLemon> ja..čefur čisti
<CrazyLemon> no..čist sm ker sm lih pršu iz kopalnice
<CrazyLemon> drugač sm čefur umazan
<CrazyLemon> :/
<nafisa> wannabe čefur al taprav?
<nafisa> ker uni wannabe so full nesramni
<CrazyLemon> lejo..tim dau js wannabe ejga a veš
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> kes vidla
<bogdanov> dražen
<CrazyLemon> a ti slikam mojo trenirko pa bele štumfe pa črne čevle ??
<nafisa> ejga a veš, ku full jeseničani govorijo, a veš
<bogdanov> da ni cefur
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dj zdj
<bogdanov> pa ze hocs bit jst
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> pa drgac bele patike
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a poskušam...sam ne gre jebiga..ti si prevelik jebač da bi te lahk oponašal :(
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> dobr nj ti
<bogdanov> bo
<bogdanov> bacje
<bogdanov> kersme
<bogdanov> !
<CrazyLemon> ja..bele patike pa 0.5kg gele na glavi
<nafisa> ejga, stari, pusluš ... ne morš tko govort,  da se ve, da si z ruš
<bogdanov> nafisa
<CrazyLemon> gela*
<bogdanov> raperka
<bogdanov> jo jo
<nafisa> lol
<bogdanov> crazy kvaj ksn film
<bogdanov> pizda
<CrazyLemon> ma ni bre
<bogdanov> spet bom mogu
<bogdanov> u pekaro
<bogdanov> gladan sam
<CrazyLemon> sanctum si gledal?
<nafisa> a ti boš mogu v pekarno?
<bogdanov> nism
<bogdanov> ja
<nafisa> jst pa mam domač koruzn kruh
<CrazyLemon> pol si poglej
<CrazyLemon> pa jackass 3 si poglej
<nafisa> v pondelk spekla ga
<sasa84> zdej pa grem pančat ;)
<bogdanov> mah kasn jackass
<nafisa> jackass morm jst tud pogledat
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma zakon je
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<bogdanov> gledam
<sasa84> nočko :)
<bogdanov> kle na prtisu
<bogdanov> ene
<bogdanov> XXX
<bogdanov> filme
<nafisa> lahko noč, saška
<bogdanov> sami dobri
<CrazyLemon> ajde saša
<bogdanov> poznas to kej?
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov filme XXX?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ne...za kakega perverzneža pa me maš
<CrazyLemon> mislim
<bogdanov> ej tega
<bogdanov> triple x
<CrazyLemon> O:)
<bogdanov> sm mislu
<bogdanov> :))))
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov drugač pa ja..swingersakce
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> to sm slišal
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdej ne vem če je kaj takega na partisu med top 5
<CrazyLemon> res ne bi vedu
<bogdanov> mah
<nafisa> ok, nehi me zajebavat
<bogdanov> gledam usak dan
<bogdanov> nc
<bogdanov> pizda
<CrazyLemon> kaj nč
<CrazyLemon> poglej dol na konc strani
<CrazyLemon> pa klikni tretji tab
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kdo te zajebava :)
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> ko že omenjaš swinger ... dej napiši kako swinger zgodbico za natečaj ... 1. nagrada je vikend paket v zadru za 2 osebi v hotelu s 4 zvezdicami
<bogdanov> aje
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne sodelujem več v natečajih :D
<bogdanov> pol akademija
<bogdanov> sam
<CrazyLemon> dost mi je slave :D
<bogdanov> 7 delov
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne bi vedu..ne boš gledu to sranje človek
<nafisa> ok ... pol ti ni treba ... bom z mojim Å¡la dol
<CrazyLemon> glej jackassa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> mah nebom une
<bogdanov> nimi zanimljivo
<CrazyLemon> ma itak da je..veš kere hude fore majo zdej
<bogdanov> sto da gledam budale kad sam sam budala
<bogdanov> :S
<marko-_-> jackass 3 je 3/4 cgi in scripted, ampak morem rečt
<CrazyLemon> ja ma je zanimivo ko vidiš da je še dost še večjih budal po svetu
<marko-_-> če na to pozabiš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_-> je gledljivo
<marko-_-> precej
<bogdanov> how do you know?
<nafisa> sam incognito je pa četvorna platonova jama, bemu sunac ... čista filozofija
<marko-_-> če pa ne moreš pa re-watchaj enko kjer je vse narejeno špontano pa v vsaki drugi sceni nekdo skoraj umre:)
<marko-_-> bogdanov, ni skrivnost, poglej making of
<marko-_-> sicer pa že pri dvojki ni bla nobena skrivnost da je blo kar neki scen scripted
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ma ne kle film na partisu
<bogdanov> how do you know
<bogdanov> :))
<marko-_-> aja, pa ko delaš take stvari celo življenje že pričakuješ ane
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :))
<marko-_-> recimo pri trojki tista high five scena
<marko-_-> on ko je juho nesel je ziher pričakoval, da bo nek trik
<marko-_-> mislim
<bogdanov> gremo posnet mi
<bogdanov> jackass
<bogdanov> slovenski
<marko-_-> zakaj bi moral ob 10 zjutraj prinest juho:D
<bogdanov> jst sm
<marko-_-> za 6 ljudi
<bogdanov> srb
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ja ma tist zadnji pa ni pričakoval
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> si vidu tisto faco
<bogdanov> ante
<bogdanov> marko
<marko-_-> ja bam res ni
<CrazyLemon> tist ne moreš fejkat
<bogdanov> metaljurg
<CrazyLemon> pa tist k je padu dol kjer so kače..tist look na obrazu tudi ne moreš fejkat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> grem jst tabletke popapat ,,,
<marko-_-> ja bam ma res fobijo pred kačami
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> pa ne da jes to.. :P
<marko-_-> tisto je blo precej kruto
<CrazyLemon> nafisa če je kak E viška kr dj v krog
<CrazyLemon> verjamem ja
 * CrazyLemon ma enako fobijo
<marko-_-> nek film bi gledal
<CrazyLemon> sanctum
<marko-_-> o fak
<marko-_-> a pod vodo se gre
<marko-_-> ne ne
<marko-_-> pred tem mam pa jaz vobijo
<marko-_-> nasploh, morje
<CrazyLemon> ma ni tko hudo
<CrazyLemon> sam tista jama je res huda
<CrazyLemon> esa ala
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je že :)
<nafisa> kaj jem to?
<CrazyLemon> !google esa ala
<Seniorita> Esa&#39;ala District - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esa&#39;ala_District
<marko-_-> mene je morja strah
<bogdanov> o
<bogdanov> cem se gre
<bogdanov> morje
<bogdanov> ?
<marko-_-> vedno mam neki filing da mi neki plazi po nogah
<bogdanov> sanctum
<marko-_-> pa da me bo dolj potegnilo
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov reku sm ti ..poglej si
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> jst jem tablete za ščitnico, mona
<bogdanov> pa daso
<bogdanov> morski psi
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- hehe..mene je to blo strah ko sm bil v jezeru / reki
<bogdanov> k je use temno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> pod tabo
<bogdanov> a marko
<bogdanov> LOL crazy
<bogdanov> prevec filmov si ze gledu
<bogdanov> :))
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> ..
<CrazyLemon> sam pol sm parkrat plaval v jezeru / reki pa sploh nism pomislu na to :D
<bogdanov> bljedddd
<bogdanov> Å¡one Å¡one
<bogdanov> aba di beste
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] galimx: desktop folderji problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4788/new/posts/
<bogdanov> sm zdlju
<bogdanov> mislm dlja
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- james cameron je produciral sanctum :)
<nafisa> smo zaštekal, bogdanov ;:D
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> ok sam da ste!
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> hehe
<CrazyLemon> http://aerialextreme.com/cb/gallery/cb_2002/images/CB02-H-16-MarkL%20Johhny%20S%20%26%20GabrielR%20100%208x12.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tile so pa carji
<CrazyLemon> base jumping v jamo
<CrazyLemon> waaah :D
<bogdanov> as
<nafisa> kaj bi dala, da bi mi moj pustil, da me en prtisne ...
<bogdanov> skaku kdaj
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> nafisa LOL
<bogdanov> nafisa
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov hotu..sam ni blo € :(
<bogdanov> dj ce bo pustu se zmen
<bogdanov> za grupica
<bogdanov> dat pusti
<bogdanov> ;))
<nafisa> ne grupiča
<bogdanov> jst sm
<nafisa> GB
<bogdanov> pa nc
<bogdanov> kej tazga
<marko-_-> mogoče bom gledal
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov njej je mal en :))
<marko-_-> zgleda zanimivo
<marko-_-> a je ful grozno?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- naah..ni grozljivka
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dj povej
<bogdanov> o cem
<bogdanov> se gre
<marko-_-> sam ma precejslabe reviewe
<bogdanov> Å¡e 8min
<CrazyLemon> ma ne bom kle spoilau film
<bogdanov> pa bo
<nafisa> saj smo mel v plaču še en GB narest ... sam kurac ... moj ne pusti :D
<nafisa> planu*
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> mau ga u roke
<bogdanov> uzam
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> on je tisti, ki ima bič v roki "pr naši hiš"
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> nafisa če bi bila bogdanova punca on bi ti čist vse pustu..ker je on tak odprt fant
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> r5
<CrazyLemon> tko da premisli mal!
<bogdanov> aj zakej
<bogdanov> slika
<marko-_-> nafisa, kolk je tvoj tip star
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov R5 =  DVD iz rusije
<nafisa> 32 ... zakaj?
<bogdanov> Sanctum.2011.R5.LiNE.Xvid {1337x}-Noir
<bogdanov> tole
<bogdanov> dljam
<CrazyLemon> cool
<nafisa> marko-_-?
<marko-_-> noir majo kul release
<CrazyLemon> jp
<marko-_-> nafisa, tok vprašam
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as vidu
<bogdanov> chelsea
<bogdanov> poknu man utd
<bogdanov> se pika
<bogdanov> prednosti
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sm ja..pa tudi sevilla sporting zmagala 3:0
<CrazyLemon> a js budala vse drugo stavu :(
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> ja sj jst
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> jst dam
<bogdanov> 1-2-3
<bogdanov> anglesko use
<bogdanov> 01
<bogdanov> 02*
<bogdanov> alpa 10
<bogdanov> sam dam na southampton
<bogdanov> 2
<bogdanov> sam spusijo
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> pa mislu sm dat na salzburg (hokej) da bo zmagu olimpijo..pa tudi nisem :D
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> Å¡e kak dober film za pogledat
<marko-_-> kje spremljaš ti filme CrazyLemon
<bogdanov> partis
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ne spremljam
<bogdanov> !
<CrazyLemon> prečekiram kolk je downloadov
<CrazyLemon> in nato poiščem trailer
<CrazyLemon> in prečekiram če je cool
<marko-_-> aha
<CrazyLemon> če je..downloadam
<nafisa> fak, mamo hudo šefico v klubu ... pa tamalo ma tud dobro, joške pa ...uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<nafisa> ok, bom nehala fotke gledat
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- the next three days
<CrazyLemon> nafisa no da vidmo jebelacesta
<CrazyLemon> če je res tako dobra
<CrazyLemon> al maš ti sam slab okus za babe
<nafisa> čak, pol morm dol potegnt slike
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaZHjv3ASfw
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Sanctum Movie Trailer Official (HD)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> toje recmo
<bogdanov> druga liga
<CrazyLemon> kaj je druga liga? :D
<bogdanov> ta film
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ni lih top of the top ne :)
<CrazyLemon> samo je ok
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> grem u pekaro
<bogdanov> brb
<bogdanov> av kdo se kej?
<CrazyLemon> burek zame
<CrazyLemon> pa rogljiček s čokolado
<bogdanov> sirov
<bogdanov> mesni?
<bogdanov> ok
<bogdanov> dobis
<bogdanov> po
<bogdanov> DCC
<bogdanov> ju
<CrazyLemon> ma kak sirov..kaj sm ti js krava..itak da mesni
<bogdanov> brb
<bogdanov> pol si
<bogdanov> golob
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> http://file.si/view/full/31979_krefh
<nafisa> http://file.si/view/full/31980_9dlm5
<nafisa> http://file.si/view/full/31981_5uxez
<Seniorita> G2xxl1.jpg
<Seniorita> G2xxl2.jpg
<Seniorita> G2xxl3.jpg
<nafisa> tuki mate
<CrazyLemon> haha..ajde beži dej
<marko-_-> kaj je to lol
<nafisa> golobji burek
<marko-_-> kdoj to
<marko-_-> kera grda rit
<marko-_-> fak
<bogdanov> nafisa
<nafisa> to je Å¡efica pri nas v klubu
<bogdanov> dobre
<bogdanov> siske
<CrazyLemon> postavco ma pa kr cool :)  na riti pa se vidijo leta :D
<bogdanov> mas
<bogdanov> :P
<marko-_-> kaki klub?
<nafisa> ja, jebat ga, če je že pti 40ih
<nafisa> pri*
<CrazyLemon> ma cool je za svoja leta :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> lah bi reku
<bogdanov> dabijo an
<bogdanov> dj grem aj
<nafisa> ampak ma dobpo tamalo med nogama ... pa joške tud
<marko-_-> kaki klub?
<marko-_-> pizda nafisa ti me zdej kar vzburjaš
<nafisa> tak, marko ... k je za mal starejše
<marko-_-> mislim da bom Å¡el obiskat youjizz.com
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma ne bi jo...ker taka kot je..bi mi verjetno zabila dildota v rit dokler ne bi gledal...tko da ..ne hvala :D
<nafisa> poročene pa tko ...
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> a tisi za ne porocene
<bogdanov> sj mi nismo
<bogdanov> poroceni
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> aja, G2xxl ne zabija dildov v rit, no
<CrazyLemon> a ne ? :D
<CrazyLemon> no pol bi jo!
<bogdanov> brb
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> bi ti ga moj Å¡ef :D hahaha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dj nehi no
<CrazyLemon> kmal bom šou spat..nočem da me more matrajo :D
<marko-_-> fak kok mi je žal za kevin smitha
<marko-_-> da je svojo dušo prodal
<marko-_-> on je bil genij kar se tiče filmov
<nafisa> drugače pa ko se bejba v kavbojke obleče ...
<nafisa> uhhh
<marko-_-> globoke satirične komedije
<nafisa> zgleda ko Å¡tudentka
<marko-_-> pol pa je rekel da v tem ni keša
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ma bolša je na prvi sliki kot v kavbojkah 100% :D
<marko-_-> pa je začel delat zack and miri make a porno
<marko-_-> in podoben bullshit
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> ja, je huda tud gola
<marko-_-> a ma njena pipika dober okus?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> pička se reče, marko-_-
<nafisa> ja, ima, ja
<nafisa> zdej pa reč ... 50 kil pa take joške ... uhhhhh
<CrazyLemon> to je tudi res ja :)
<marko-_-> a so prave
<nafisa> so, ja
<upd> kera
<nafisa> http://file.si/view/full/31979_krefh
<nafisa> http://file.si/view/full/31980_9dlm5
<nafisa> http://file.si/view/full/31981_5uxez
<Seniorita> G2xxl1.jpg
<Seniorita> G2xxl2.jpg
<Seniorita> G2xxl3.jpg
<upd> khm
<marko-_-> the good sheppherd zgleda dober film
<nafisa> haha ... lale ma tale naš šef
<nafisa> DRESS CODE: se pričakuje, da boste zamaskirani do neprepoznavnosti, v sili se lahko našemite tudi v samega sebe ali preprosto oblečete kostim Adama in Eve.
<nafisa> na ... nehite drkat, no
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> jah kaj pa kopiraš take fotke gor!!
<CrazyLemon> pol pa kao "nehite"..ne gre to tko zlahka ...da kr nehaš
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, a je the next three days dober film?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- cool je :)
<nafisa> ok, no
<nafisa> pol grem jst tud drmat
<upd> dobr, pljunem na tvoj grob je tud ql
<CrazyLemon> nafisa you go girl
<nafisa> i go, men :D
<nafisa> man*
<marko-_-> nafisa, ti si ziher kak porno posnela
<marko-_-> dare to share
<CrazyLemon> kak..celo zbirko ma!
<nafisa> ne ne ...
<nafisa> tega pa naute vidl
<nafisa> ni Å¡anse :D
<nafisa> no dare to share :D
<nafisa> ej, kolk dolg pa vi rabte, da vam pride?
<nafisa> mislem ...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> aja, vi nimate pirsov :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> res nimamo :(
<upd> 16 sekund rekord
<CrazyLemon> lol
<marko-_-> fak nafisa a ne dobiš dost pozornosti od tipa in jo iščeš tuki al kaj
<marko-_-> srsly
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- tako je...dobu si konkurenco :)))
<nafisa> je blo dons dost pozornosti od njega
<upd> CrazyLemon +1 !
<nafisa> Å¡e prejle sem kri brisala ...
<marko-_-> http://www.youjizz.com/videos/wrestling-fuck--2198588.html
<Seniorita> Wrestling Fuck
<nafisa> http://www.barbaradevil.com/
<Seniorita> Barbara DEVIL - Scandal Videos
<upd> http://www.lesbianpornvideos.com/video/autumn-raby-and-nadia-nardi-sYd8UVXfexR.html
<Seniorita> Autumn Raby and Nadia Nardi Videos - LesbianPornVideos.com
<upd> kak je to ugly :)
<upd> lol
<upd> kr v steno jo zabije
<nafisa> bljah
<nafisa> ženska more bit ženska
<upd> yes, drgač dobra stran..
<upd> bedarija uglavnem se grem raje učit byby
<nafisa> tele na posnetku mal pretiravajo
<nafisa> ko bi tipa gledu :s
<CrazyLemon> a nisi danes neki govorila da  obožuješ tipe gledat...zdej pa govoriš nasprotno :D
<CrazyLemon> niti sama ne veš kaj bi rada
<nafisa> tipe gledat?
<CrazyLemon> pha..mularija
<nafisa> kje?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> sorry ... tipi pri meni na videz ne palijo preveč
<nafisa> sploh ne goli
<nafisa> ok, ker oblečen v dolg ledrast plašč ... uhhh ... tisto še ...
<nafisa> ostalo pa bl ne, no
<nafisa> ah, še en transvestit, k ga poznam, je boljši
<nafisa> http://www.shrani.si/?2x/64/4tzOY4dt/lola.jpg
<Seniorita> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - lola.jpg
<nafisa> zajtrk bi blo dobr jest
<CrazyLemon> uff..js bi zdej čokolino
<CrazyLemon> nism ga jedu že..uff..5 let najmanj :D
<nafisa> jst ga pa nikol Å¡e nisem jedla
<CrazyLemon> ne veš kaj zamujaš :D
<nafisa> alergija na laktozo
<CrazyLemon> aah..sux to be you :)
<nafisa> ni mi panike ...
<nafisa> če tiramisu delam ... pol vzamem tablete proti alergiji ...
<nafisa> pa lahko kak košček potem pojem
<nafisa> saj se mi izboljšuje to ...
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa se  zgodi če ne vzameš tablet ?
<nafisa> če ne bruham, dobim full izpuščaje
<CrazyLemon> uh..sux uglavnem k moraš ful pazit :)
<nafisa> jop
<nafisa> tko, kot če fukam brez kondoma, da ne zanosim :D
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> em...nevem..mogoce sm samo js tak...ampak res ne vidim povezave med laktozo pa kondomom...razn če ni kondom narejen iz sira al pa kaj podobnega :D
<nafisa> tko, kot če fukam brez kondoma, da ne zanosim :D
<nafisa> ah
<nafisa> pizda
<nafisa> tabletke je treba vzet pred obojim
<marko-_-> nafisa, a bi seksala ob taki skladbi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Bp7kgVIwH8
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Emmure "Demons With Ryu" OFFICIAL AUDIO STREAM
<nafisa> če bo sploh naloudal
<nafisa> muska mi je všeč
<nafisa> samo ni glih za sex, no
<marko-_-> ob vsaki muziki lahko seksaš n00b
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> pa prišl mi po moje ne bi
<marko-_-> nafisa, a seksaš na različnih drogah
<nafisa> niti alkoholizirana ... kaj Å¡ele kaj drugega ..
<marko-_-> lejm
<marko-_-> res lejm
<nafisa> lejm?
<marko-_-> lame.
<nafisa> kwa že to pomen?
<marko-_-> moreš probat seksat na travi, orgazem je božanski, čeprav sex poteka počasi in čudno,
<marko-_-> na koksu si trd lahko 2 uri pa kot zajec si
<nafisa> za belo ...
<nafisa> samo pri 5 procentih tipov je trd ko kamen
<nafisa> ostalim sploh ne stoji na beli
<nafisa> tko ... za info :D
<nafisa> mal statistike
<marko-_-> ja tist ki so nubi
<bogdanov> ej
<bogdanov> cese
<bogdanov> rab
<bogdanov> 100%
<bogdanov> sam povej
<bogdanov> marko
<bogdanov> :))
<marko-_-> :>
<CrazyLemon> lejga dilerja..sam hoče zaslužt
<nafisa> hehe
<bogdanov> crazy jem
<bogdanov> hvala
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov da bi se zadavu
<nafisa> men so belo pred nos tiščali ...
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> samo za to sem pa pussy
<marko-_-> saj probati te ne bo ubilo?
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> jah
<nafisa> ne upam, k imam slabo srce
<bogdanov> kle u kran
<marko-_-> men je to smešno ko si folk misli da če bodo 1x v lajfu probali potegnit majhno lajno da bodo postali odvisni, brez službe/šole, brez prijateljev
<marko-_-> in si uničili življenje
<bogdanov> lah juncu prodas
<bogdanov> speed
<bogdanov> :D
<marko-_-> kar neki
<marko-_-> niti heroin tako ne funkcionira
<nafisa> ne upam, k imam slabo srce, marko-_-
<marko-_-> da bi po prvem poskusu postal odvisen
<bogdanov> ja marko
<bogdanov> res je
<bogdanov> najbols dav
<bogdanov> odvisn
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> takrat je največ zaslužka a :D
<marko-_-> sem mel kolega ko je bil na heroinu, je prvo lepo govoril
<bogdanov> ja
<marko-_-> prvo je to postalo tok, enkrat je probal, pol je čez 1 mesec spet mel šanso
<marko-_-> pa je spet pa pol je tak občasno
<marko-_-> in po 5 poskusih je enostavno moral, bedno mu je blo brez
<marko-_-> posebi ko je bil kje zunaj
<marko-_-> in tako postaneš hooked
<bogdanov> marko
<bogdanov> da naus postov
<bogdanov> hooked!
<marko-_-> niti nočem heroina probat :D
<nafisa> ok ... nam probavala tega
<marko-_-> če bi že moral bit đanki bi bil na morfiju
<marko-_-> morfij je droga za inteligentne odvisnike :))
<marko-_-> lahko ga injekciraš v vsako mišico
<bogdanov> marko
<bogdanov> sj u nogo
<bogdanov> da
<bogdanov> nau nuben vedu
<marko-_-> heroin si moreš nujno v živo
<nafisa> haha ...
<nafisa> nič ni za mene ...
<nafisa> bele v nos ne, ker mi kri iz nosa buta
<bogdanov> hh
<nafisa> na igle imam pa histerijo :D
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> kurac
<bogdanov> tud pic
<bogdanov> a mas histerijo
<bogdanov> pol
<marko-_-> heroin lahko tudi kuriš in vdihavaš dim:P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov loool :))))
<nafisa> kurac je debelejš ko igla
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> haha, marko-_-
<nafisa> to mi je že bl ušeč :D
<marko-_-> ne sam res, morfij ma enake efekte kot heroin, itak je high end droga ki te naredi odvisnega sam ma pol manj slabih stranskih učinkov kot čist heroin
<marko-_-> zato se tud to uporablja v medicini za blaženje hudih bolečin
<nafisa> od tramala lohk tud postaneš odvisn
<CrazyLemon> oz. pred smrtjo
<bogdanov> priznam
<bogdanov> odvisen
<bogdanov> sem od cazinoja
<bogdanov> in stav
<bogdanov> ima se kdo kaj
<marko-_-> ma najhujši so upperji, legalni ali nelegalni
<bogdanov> za povedat
<bogdanov> ?
<marko-_-> veš kolk folka na tem svetu je na drogah ki te uppajo?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov to se itak vidi :D
<marko-_-> in pol s tega dol prit
<marko-_-> ko na enkrat ni tistega veselja
<bogdanov> :))
<marko-_-> tistega "rusha"
<marko-_-> to je ful odvisna stvar
<bogdanov> sm su u pekaro
<bogdanov> sm se mogu zavit
<bogdanov> u cazino
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov lol
<marko-_-> pa kar neki folka je na tem, vsak psihoterapevt ta kurc predpisuje
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ti si res u qrcu
<bogdanov> ah ke
<bogdanov> ima se moze se
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja ja
 * marko-_- np: NOFX - Drugs Are Good
<nafisa> jst sem bla odvisna od sexa ... priznam
<CrazyLemon> glumi ti ja
<marko-_-> drugs are good and when you do 'em people think that you're cool
<marko-_-> :P
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah ce neb blo zih neb ke hodu an
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa bla?
<nafisa> aha
<CrazyLemon> ti tud sama seb lažeš tko k bogdanov ?
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> ne ...
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> moj mi ne pusti ...
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> bla
<nafisa> pa prvi teden je blo hudo
<bogdanov> nimfomanka
<nafisa> prišlo mi je sam, k sem poštudirala na sex
<nafisa> zdaj pa po treh mesecih pa ni problema
<marko-_-> nafisa, je živi primer kaj se zgodi ko daš človeku anonimnost
<bogdanov> anteju
<bogdanov> dode
<bogdanov> kad pomisni na hrvatsku
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- zakaj misliš da je anonimna? :)
<bogdanov> pomisli*
<nafisa> ej, to sem priznala tud pod mojim imenom
<nafisa> tako ... za info
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov k pomislim na gotovino :))))
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, dvomim da je troll:>
<bogdanov> haha
<marko-_-> pač tuki lahk venta pa govori o stvareh katerih ne bi povedala nekomu v faco
<nafisa> tud kolegicam pa kolegom sem povedala
<bogdanov> zato
<bogdanov> pa smo na ircu
<bogdanov> :))
<marko-_-> ker jo noben ne pozna in jo boli kurac
<nafisa> halooooo???
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- sej si ti bil čist isti..pa smo te prenašal
<nafisa> me kdo bere?
<marko-_-> sam jaz se nisem skrival za anonimnostjo:D
<nafisa> tud kolegicam pa kolegom sem povedala
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> prov
<marko-_-> boli nas kurac za to tvojo seks odvisnost nafisa
<bogdanov> jst sm stabo ce das?
<marko-_-> ne gre se zdej za to
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<nafisa> staršem nisem lih povedala, no
<marko-_-> gre se za to da če daš človeku anonimnost bo taki kot v notranjosti je:>
<marko-_-> in ti si zgleda mal zmedena deklica katera zlo rada govori o sexu in drugih perverznih stvareh, kar glih ne bi omenjala vsakemu folku v živo
<bogdanov> a tis isto iz bihaca??
<marko-_-> sam tuki ni problem, ane
<nafisa> da ne v živo?
<nafisa> ej, predavanje ti naredim
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kaj bi ti da ti js nism gojkota skopiral
<nafisa> haloo
<nafisa> v swingerju delam
<marko-_-> nafisa, irc.arnes.si kanal #joker
<marko-_-> prid gor
<bogdanov> haha
<marko-_-> tam boš dobla zlo dost pozornosti, verjami mi:D
<bogdanov> sanja krava u kukurz
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> kje sanja kukuruz?
<bogdanov> ma
<CrazyLemon> v postelji
<CrazyLemon> kje pa
<bogdanov> kle ena soseda
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> marko
<bogdanov> a dj
<bogdanov> na gay.si
<bogdanov> si biv
<bogdanov> opan
<bogdanov> bos pa kle guvoru
<bogdanov> :S
<marko-_-> :>
<bogdanov> marko
<bogdanov> tisi
<bogdanov> biv
<bogdanov> legenda
<bogdanov> na
<bogdanov> #lendava
<nafisa> men so pa geji ql
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> pol
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> tije
<bogdanov> ql
<marko-_-> uh lendava
<marko-_-> tist je pa blo
<marko-_-> par let nazaj ane
<bogdanov> haha ja ja marko
<bogdanov> sve znam!
<nafisa> men so vsi ql
<CrazyLemon> pa ni bil on glavni ko sm js bil na lendava
<marko-_-> mel sem punco z lendave:D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> samo bi mela raje, da bi bli vsi biseksualni
<marko-_-> fak lendavčani
<bogdanov> marko
<marko-_-> kul mi je ker radi pijejo
<bogdanov> kdo je biu ze opan
<bogdanov> da se spovnem
<marko-_-> nimam pojma
<CrazyLemon> un jozo al kaj je bil
<CrazyLemon> pa pero al kaj je bil
<marko-_-> pero vem kdo je v zivo
<CrazyLemon> a je bil jozo..al je bil joco..jo.. smth
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> pa se en kj meu bote
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> pero je mel bote če se prav spomnem
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> aj mu tak nick
<CrazyLemon> tudi stran je laufau :D
<marko-_-> pb
<bogdanov> PB
<bogdanov> a peter
<bogdanov> to?
<bogdanov> LOL
<marko-_-> o fak
<marko-_-> ta film je dolg
<marko-_-> 2 uri pa 40 minut
<bogdanov> a
<bogdanov> un
<marko-_-> ni Å¡ans da to zdej gledam
<marko-_-> ne
<marko-_-> the good shepherd
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> marko
<bogdanov> glej
<bogdanov> goodfellas
<bogdanov> jst sm michael
<bogdanov> don corleone
<bogdanov> za vas
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> en source
<bogdanov> zrihti
<bogdanov> bom jst
<bogdanov> ircd
<bogdanov> pa domeno
<bogdanov> ajde
<bogdanov> migaj
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> !google metasploit
<Seniorita> Penetration Testing | The Metasploit Project http://www.metasploit.com/
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> :))))))
<bogdanov> pjd na
<bogdanov> youtube
<bogdanov> gledat
<bogdanov> kako se dela
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHAAHAAA
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> kaj se sploh dandanes uporablja ?
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> udp.pl!
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ke mas
<bogdanov> ky4_
<bogdanov> :))
<marko-_-> ky4 je taki prizadetko
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> niti ne poznam človeka..pa ti meni kje ga mam
<CrazyLemon> dvakrat govoru z njim in to je to :D
<bogdanov> haha ma kvas trd
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> preveckrat
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nism trd majkemi...a pošljem sliko kot dokaz ??
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> ne upas!
<CrazyLemon> ma ky4 takrat ko sm js z njim govoru je bil skuliran
<bogdanov> sam raj ne
<bogdanov> mah kj frajaru
<bogdanov> so mel tekme kle
<bogdanov> sm su ke
<bogdanov> sta je
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> skorc
<nafisa> hahaha
<bogdanov> sj ves crazy mi svedi
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> limonček ... saj lahko men pošlješ ...
<nafisa> takoj vidim, če stopi kaka žila ...
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> kva ceb
<bogdanov> raj ti nm
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> naredimo
<bogdanov> konferenco
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa mja..da se boš še zaljubla v mojo žilo pol bo ceu hudič...mi boš začela poezijo pisat ter prepevat etc etc.
<bogdanov> marko
<CrazyLemon> tko da raj ne
<bogdanov> mam jst zate
<bogdanov> eno
<bogdanov> punco
<bogdanov> ema kosir
<bogdanov> dodj na face
<bogdanov> k bos u kamniku
<nafisa> saj ne pišem več pesmi, no
<bogdanov> poklic
<bogdanov> pabo
<bogdanov> velja za druge isto
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Slovenski-Nogomet/Ekipa/Maribor/Novica/V-Mariboru-zrasla-Vijol-cna-bajta.aspx
<Seniorita> V Mariboru zrasla Vijol'čna bajta - Novica - Nogomania
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> najbol da kupt
<bogdanov> dres
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> tale tangled je d best muvi ever
<CrazyLemon> res
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> as ga
<bogdanov> vrgu na roke
<bogdanov> zravn
<CrazyLemon> stari..2x
<CrazyLemon> če una bejba je tko huda da prav moraš res
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> ceb reku
<bogdanov> 3x
<bogdanov> bi blo kul
<CrazyLemon> ma 3x ne bom nikoli
<CrazyLemon> al 2x al pa 4x in več
<bogdanov> udri
<bogdanov> brigu na veselje
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nemors
<bogdanov> tko
<bogdanov> a srbin
<bogdanov> u krvi
<nafisa> haha ... tam so me za tipa proglasili :D
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> kje
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a so te takoj pogruntal ??
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> as ti huda
<bogdanov> lustna punca?
<nafisa> huda pa luštna ne vem, no
<nafisa> stvar okusa
<nafisa> pizdo pa imam
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> tko
<bogdanov> kako
<bogdanov> bi sebe
<bogdanov> ucenla
<bogdanov> sj ves
<bogdanov> ce tip rece za eno
<bogdanov> taj dobra
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> nemi zdj glede ukusa
<nafisa> očke mam lepe :)
<nafisa> tko pravjo
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> dobr gledas
<bogdanov> toje dobr ja
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> crazy pizdas uvaliv
<nafisa> na uni fotki mi vampirski zobi manjkajo
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> a mi ne?
<bogdanov> ja :)
<CrazyLemon> sj bodo kmalu maskare
<CrazyLemon> bos lahk gor dala
<bogdanov> http://www.tocnoto.si/modules/gallery/uploads/novica-24249-176978.jpg
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> uff
<CrazyLemon> to je ritka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> bogdanov, kera je pa to?
<bogdanov> sandra afrika
<bogdanov> :SS
<nafisa> nea poznam
<bogdanov> napis u google
<bogdanov> dobra gara
<nafisa> ah ...
<CrazyLemon> Najvišja izmerjena hitrost v zadnji uri: 138 km/h
<nafisa> bom v petek raje tuki ritke gledala
<nafisa> k bodo maškarce
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> pol pa kul
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> pa bojo mele gole ritke
<bogdanov> a za pojest?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa res dvomim da bodo take ritke :D
<nafisa> me ne zanima
<bogdanov> nafisa
<nafisa> sam da jih lahko primem
<bogdanov> aj tvoja
<bogdanov> za pojest?
<nafisa> ne ... vi jo rada mela Å¡e neki let
<nafisa> bi*
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a mate dol ksne
<bogdanov> dobre picke
<bogdanov> u tusu
<bogdanov> gres kej u tusa
<bogdanov> u koper
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> nč..same neke stare
<CrazyLemon> ostan raj ti v kranju
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> kle so
<bogdanov> mem
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> sam pravjo
<bogdanov> da so dol
<bogdanov> use neki high
<bogdanov> nabi jih na kkk
<CrazyLemon> pa če so punce z obale..itak da so high classa
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> ti tud
<bogdanov> pol hidh
<bogdanov> clasa
<bogdanov> ks z obale
<CrazyLemon> mah kje..js vozim kio..js sm smeče classa
<CrazyLemon> :s
<nafisa> kam sem jst zdaj Å¡la ... na en italjanski kanal :D
<bogdanov> :SS
<CrazyLemon> jebiga :/
<bogdanov> sm mislu
<bogdanov> bmw
<bogdanov> 95
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> kle jih je
<bogdanov> prevec
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> sam seje
<CrazyLemon> nafisa samo napiši "ma vafanculo mone"
<bogdanov> kr umiril to
<bogdanov> zadne leta
<bogdanov> saj u kranju
<CrazyLemon> ma tukaj jih sploh ne vidiš tolko
<CrazyLemon> mislim..teh starih :)
<nafisa> kaj to pomeni, crazylemon?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pomeni "pejte v rit pizde ene"
<nafisa> hahaha
<bogdanov> haha
 * CrazyLemon sovraži  italijane 
<bogdanov> why?!
<bogdanov> :D
<marko-_-> nafisa, dej prid nazaj
<bogdanov> crazy dj
<nafisa> kam?
<bogdanov> bomo biznisiral
<CrazyLemon> why?? zato ker mi vsako kurčevo poletje kle naredijo gužvo da niti v trgovino ne morem normalno it
<bogdanov> zrihti avte
<bogdanov> men
<bogdanov> men gre to nakurac
<bogdanov> k vi
<bogdanov> IZ TM
<nafisa> aja, to je res, da je polno italjanov avgusta
<bogdanov> ZNATE BOL ITALJANSK
<bogdanov> K SLOVENSK?"?
<marko-_-> nafisa, na #joker
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov js pa ne znam italijansko :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> usi
<bogdanov> so wannabe italjani
<bogdanov> dobr ves
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> sm se pa učil cca. 14 let italijansko
<CrazyLemon> pa vem samo poslat nekoga nekam
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga..to je kriv šolski sistem ki usiljuje italjanščino
<nafisa> moja kolegica zna dobro italjansko
<CrazyLemon> pa vsak kle k ti nudi službo te bo prašal a znaš italijansko..če ne znaš jedi govna pojdi na zavod :S
<nafisa> ok, vse moje cimre iz prejšnjega stanovanja
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ti mu rec
<bogdanov> pricaj po nase
<bogdanov> da te razume
<bogdanov> ceo svet
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> italijanščina sux..end of story
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> hh
<bogdanov> jes
<bogdanov> pa se
<bogdanov> kurbe
<bogdanov> nocjo
<bogdanov> anglesk
<bogdanov> ce hocs kj
<bogdanov> mamu jim
<CrazyLemon> mah..če so wannabe high class
<bogdanov> ma cigani
<CrazyLemon> a v resnici so zabiti ko kandelaberji
<bogdanov> mi smo bol kle
<nafisa> kurac ... našla sem italjana, k zna super angleško
<CrazyLemon> nafisa to je IZJEMA
<CrazyLemon> redka izjema
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> k dab nafto
<bogdanov> najdla
<CrazyLemon> nč..vidva kr pejta iskat nafto
<CrazyLemon> grem js spat
<bogdanov> prov
<bogdanov> care
<bogdanov> aj
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov tron legacy je zuni
<bogdanov> mja
<nafisa> ja, vm, da je izjema
<bogdanov> fantazija
<CrazyLemon> zdownloadaj pa povej a je cool al ne
<nafisa> saj sem bla dostkrat v italiji
<nafisa> da vem
<CrazyLemon> n8
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> pa da naus
<bogdanov> spet
<bogdanov> mokr
<bogdanov> se zbudu
<bogdanov> HAHA
<nafisa> lahko nočko
<nafisa> bogdanov ... kaki se ti zdijo moji podočnjaki?
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xKeYFkB9Pw
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Milan Stankovic - Ovo Je Balkan (Serbia)
<bogdanov> sploh nism
<bogdanov> dojev
<bogdanov> a to mas skoz
<nafisa> ma, ne ...
<nafisa> kokr kdaj
<nafisa> od migrene sem jih mela full
<bogdanov> sj vidm
<bogdanov> prva slika
<bogdanov> nimas
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> toj kurc ja
<nafisa> zdaj imam redkejše migrene
<nafisa> pa mam nekej probleme s spanjem
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> kva paje
<bogdanov> stabo
<bogdanov> da mas same
<bogdanov> probleme
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> pjd kod doktora
<nafisa> da mi bo dal spet uspavalne?
<nafisa> ne ... po njih sem ko mumija
<bogdanov> a mas
<bogdanov> ritm
<bogdanov> zjeban
<bogdanov> ?
<nafisa> ja, to verjetno ...
<nafisa> lej ... ob 19h Å¡la spat pa se ob enih zbudla
<bogdanov> zakva
<bogdanov> pa gres
<bogdanov> ob 7h
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> nisem mogla bit več pokonc
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ponoc
<bogdanov> si pa pokonc
<bogdanov> zakva?
<nafisa> saj sem v postli :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> spi
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ne morem
<nafisa> Porco sposato bsx 48 MI, X sega sottomettendo qui con foto msn o CAM e...
<nafisa> hahaha
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> kurc je to ja
<bogdanov> jst sm tud ucasih
<bogdanov> su spat
<bogdanov> ob 6h zutri
<bogdanov> pa spau do 6h
<bogdanov> zvecer
<nafisa> waw
<bogdanov> toj zjebana scena
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> jst če grem ob 6ih zjutr, spim do 12h max
<bogdanov> ja jst morm zdj tko k delam pol :)
<bogdanov> drgac bi spet do 6h
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> a ti delas
<bogdanov> ?
<nafisa> aha
<bogdanov> ja in kdas
<bogdanov> delas
<bogdanov> a na vec
<bogdanov> izmen
<nafisa> Å¡alco sem si nalimala na brado :S
<nafisa> čez teden delam čez cel dan .,..
<nafisa> ob petkih pa sobotah pa cel dan + od 20-6h
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> pa se nemors
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> lah spim
<bogdanov> 15 ur
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> 5-6 ur pa sem naspana kao
<nafisa> kao ... kwa so eni neumni ...
<nafisa> en profesor 1x iz enga faxa bil na 386
<nafisa> pa sem rekla, kaj je na tistem faxu ...
<nafisa> al je Å¡tudent al prof
<nafisa> pa mi začel, kaj to vohunim ...
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> jst nisem kriva, če ima IP od faxa
<nafisa> spet sem enga zafrknila
<nafisa> je kr spizdil iz chata
<nafisa> zakaj se tako folk boji?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> lcd
<bogdanov> laufa
<bogdanov> majka
<nafisa> <Thindza> pa še to bi vprašal si kdaj vzela iz hladilnika kumaro z njo masturbirala nato pa si jo dala nazaj v hladilnik kot da se ni niè zgodilo?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kje to a na ircnetu
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> to, k me je marko spravljal ...
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> joker kanal
<nafisa> kr neki ....
<marko-_-> jah odpiš ane
<nafisa> ma, ne bom
<marko-_-> tam so bolj odprti kot tukaj
<marko-_-> al ti to ni všeč
<marko-_-> hočeš bit dominantna ane:>
<nafisa> ne da se mi z osli ubadat
<marko-_-> hočeš imet nadvlado
<nafisa> dominantna?
<nafisa> kuga?
<nafisa> človek ... jst sem subica ... ne samo subica ... usžnja sem
<nafisa> slave
<nafisa> sklaverin
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> http://www.superge.si/Nike/glide-fg-s10-nike-mercurial-s10-nike-7615767/
<Seniorita> GLIDE FG S10 NIKE MERCURIAL S10 NIKE - Nike -  Superge.si
<bogdanov> a so dobre
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> da pogledam
<bogdanov> http://www.superge.si/Nike/mercurial-victory-fg-f10--7808863/
<Seniorita> MERCURIAL VICTORY FG f10  - Nike -  Superge.si
<bogdanov> tele bol
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> kopački?
<bogdanov> ja
<nafisa> jst imam od nike
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a ti se
<nafisa> tadrugi so bolši
<bogdanov> fuzbal igras
<nafisa> jst sem včasih trenirala fuzbal
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> dokler si nisem kolena fentala
<bogdanov> kje?
<nafisa> pol sem pa sexat začela
<bogdanov> cete
<bogdanov> nahaklam
<bogdanov> dobim sex?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> hec
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ma, Å¡olska ...
<nafisa> mednarodni turnirji
<nafisa> zlo malo smo v sloveniji igrale
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> najbol je gledat
<bogdanov> zeske
<bogdanov> fuzbal
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nasmejim se zmeram
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> kaj ... imamo par bronastih kolajn na evropski ravni ... dobr je ...
<bogdanov> uf
<bogdanov> svaka cast
<nafisa> pa priznanje za vratarko turnirja ...
<nafisa> the mam tud par
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> bla
<bogdanov> golman
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> to ma moja mt shranjeno
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ja, iz vezne sem Å¡la v gol
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> parada girl
<bogdanov> marko
<nafisa> ja, lej ...
<bogdanov> kok mas
<bogdanov> lcd?
 * bogdanov slaps marko-_- around a bit with a large trout
<nafisa> mene so v osnovni sošolci v gol postavli, če niso hotl gola dobit :D
<nafisa> hahahaha
<bogdanov> hehe
<nafisa> to je pa mIRC :D
<bogdanov> slabi so oni
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> viš, da vem :D haha
<bogdanov> jebiga kle mam na temu win7 u svoj sob
<nafisa> prej sem bla na mIRCu ... ko nisem mela ubuntuja
<bogdanov> da necak lah naziga
<bogdanov> igrce
<bogdanov> mah jajc je
<bogdanov> xchat
<bogdanov> mije zakon
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> pol sem pa prišla sem ... pa vsa nesrečna ... kako bom mela mIRCa ...
<nafisa> pol sen našla pa xchat
<nafisa> ja, navajena sem bla nanj, veš
<bogdanov> hehe
<nafisa> marko-_-, jst bom šla tam dol, k so neumni, da glava peče
<nafisa> tako debilni ...
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> a ti netbook
<nafisa> prov ... prizadeto
<bogdanov> skoz uporablas?
<nafisa> jup
<bogdanov> kok
<bogdanov> 9inc?
<nafisa> 10
<bogdanov> pizda a te ne boli
<bogdanov> nc glava
<bogdanov> od tega?
<nafisa> ne
<bogdanov> jst sm kupu
<bogdanov> 9inc
<bogdanov> sm biu parkrat
<bogdanov> po urco
<bogdanov> meje glava
<bogdanov> zacela bolet
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> velikost pisave mi odgovarja, da vidim ...
<bogdanov> zdj se prah nabira
<nafisa> jst sem že 3 leta navajena na miniče
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> mah jst sm kupu
<bogdanov> sm mislu da bo kul za u pojstlo
<nafisa> kerga pa maš?
<bogdanov> mah ke
<bogdanov> nemorm
<bogdanov> dell mini 910
<nafisa> jst sem mela na začetku 9 inčnega ... asus eeepc
<nafisa> podn
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> zakaj
<nafisa> ni bilo prilagojeno na zaslon nič ...
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> men laufa
<bogdanov> 10.10
<bogdanov> netook remix
<nafisa> še čist prva verzija
<bogdanov> fakk nemorm vrjet
<bogdanov> bol k pa workstation
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> jst imam netbook remix ...
<bogdanov> ja sj jst isto
<bogdanov> ceprov
<bogdanov> bom zamenu
<bogdanov> ker semi zdi
<nafisa> 20.20 zdaj, k so mi rekli, naj dam namesto 10.04 ...
<nafisa> 10.10
<bogdanov> k da vec zaslona zasede
<bogdanov> pa nevem zakaj
<bogdanov> zarad
<bogdanov> neta an
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> k mi wifi ni delu, k ni blo free driverja
<nafisa> pa imam na desktopa zdaj
<nafisa> mi je bil remix pogled v 10.04 bl všeč
<nafisa> :(
<bogdanov> a
<bogdanov> 10.10
<bogdanov> mas dekstop
<bogdanov> al
<bogdanov> remix?
<nafisa> remix imam ...
<nafisa> samo laufam v desktop načinu
<nafisa> ker mi na levi ekran pobere v remix načinu
<nafisa> že tko imam majhen ekran ...
<nafisa> pol mi pa Å¡e par centi pobere
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> pa so mi rekli, naj, preden geslo vpišem, dam dol namizni način ... zdaj mi je pa ok
<bogdanov> jst sm premislevov
<bogdanov> dabi nabavu
<bogdanov> saj ene 12
<bogdanov> sam pol ce pomiislm
<bogdanov> same shit k mam laptopa
<nafisa> jst imam tegale revčka vsepovsod s sabo ...
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> kok
<nafisa> na faxu si delam zapiske nanj
<bogdanov> ti kej zdrzi
<bogdanov> batarija
<bogdanov> pa ker model mas
<nafisa> na ubuntu ... če zreduciram osvetlitev ekrana ... 2 uri
<nafisa> msi wind u90
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> a mas
<bogdanov> to sata
<bogdanov> disk
<bogdanov> al ssd
<nafisa> če bi mela 1 Gb rama več ... bi blo superca
<bogdanov> kok mas
<bogdanov> 1gb
<bogdanov> sj dost
<bogdanov> a ni
<nafisa> navadn ide se mi zdi
<nafisa> ja ... kdaj mi flash požre ves ram
<bogdanov> ah dj ga ser
<bogdanov> ide
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sata pol pravs
<nafisa> mislim, da je navadn ide, no
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> kasn ide
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> pata po moje
<bogdanov> najbol da mas
<bogdanov> ide
<bogdanov> pr netoobku
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ne mene sprašvat ... k se ne spoznam tako zelooo na hardware ...
<bogdanov> nisam od juceeeee
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> no ti povem jst
<bogdanov> da mas sata
<bogdanov> toj to
<bogdanov> sicer pa mogoce
<bogdanov> ssd kj primore
<bogdanov> k men dela tale res
<bogdanov> supr
<bogdanov> sam 8gb
<bogdanov> to bol da neb blo
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> ja, sata je
<bogdanov> hehe
<nafisa> saj to je čist navadn ide, ne?
<bogdanov> at ni dal
<bogdanov> mir
<nafisa> ja, morm prevert ... saj veš
<bogdanov> kva navad ide
<bogdanov> ide je ide
<bogdanov> sata je sata
<bogdanov> sata2 je sata2
<bogdanov> ..
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> če vem, kolk je procesor ... pol morm to tud vedet
<bogdanov> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> lej ... podobnega
<nafisa> http://www.bolha.com/notebook-msi/msi-wind-u90x-mini--oglas1273269146
<Seniorita> MSI Wind U90x (mini)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> pizda jst bi prodav
<bogdanov> ksnmu za 200eu
<bogdanov> ceb ga lah
<bogdanov> hehe
<nafisa> http://pastebin.com/vyLkYkzq
<Seniorita> model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GH - MSI procesor
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> sam to že jst vem napamet ... tko da ...
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> k me kdo kaj kdaj spraševal
<bogdanov> http://www.superge.si/Nike/mercurial-glide-fg-s11-nike-8047709/
<Seniorita> MERCURIAL GLIDE FG S11 Nike - Nike -  Superge.si
<nafisa> enmu je zdajle pršlo ... mi je mogu povedat :s
<bogdanov> pizda tele tud niso svoh
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> tile so mi najbol všeč, kar si zdaj linkov dal
<bogdanov> zakva
<bogdanov> a k so black
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> verjetno :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> mah tko
<bogdanov> tud se neumaze
<bogdanov> mislm
<nafisa> ma, jst imam bele
<bogdanov> tko k ti ksn podrgne
<bogdanov> senevid
<bogdanov> na belih se use
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> ja, vem
<nafisa> saj zato imam pa take, kot imam
<nafisa> tud une dvoranske ...
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> so pisane ..
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> mam ene
<bogdanov> od sredne sole
<bogdanov> sekr drzijo
<bogdanov> sam sm dau takrt
<bogdanov> 30 jurjov
<bogdanov> nike
<bogdanov> sm pa prj kupu ene
<bogdanov> jajca za 5 jurjov
<bogdanov> 14 dni treningov
<bogdanov> je ze podplat
<bogdanov> su
<nafisa> ja, jst sem dvojne kupila za treninge
<nafisa> za 2500
<nafisa> tud po dveh tednih Å¡lo v kurac
<bogdanov> mja sj to
<bogdanov> ceprov
<bogdanov> jst sm kupu
<bogdanov> take nike
<bogdanov> kopacke
<bogdanov> vapor
<bogdanov> k so vn prsle
<nafisa> no, en mesec sem jih mela obojne skup :D
<bogdanov> 200eu
<bogdanov> pasose
<bogdanov> zjebale
<bogdanov> nedam vec k 100eu vec
<nafisa> une tabolše sem pa za 15 000 kupila
<nafisa> pa jih mam Å¡e zdej
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> jst se nemorm
<bogdanov> odloct
<bogdanov> nike
<nafisa> ok, zdej jih ne uporabljam
<bogdanov> me zmeri uzul
<bogdanov> k majo narjen
<bogdanov> bl tko
<bogdanov> skp
<bogdanov> jst mam pa nogo bl
<bogdanov> tko
<bogdanov> bl za adidas
<bogdanov> modele
<bogdanov> k so sirse
<bogdanov> ceme stekas
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> full me sponajo zmeri nike pizda
<nafisa> ja, vem, kako misliš
<nafisa> mam ene tud adidasove ...
<nafisa> samo men so tud nike vedno pasali
<nafisa> ne glede keri
<nafisa> za tek ... za fuzbal
<bogdanov> http://www.superge.si/Adidas/adipure-ii-trx-fg-f9-adidas-7293348/
<Seniorita> ADIPURE II TRX  FG F9 ADIDAS - Adidas -  Superge.si
<bogdanov> jst mam take zdj
<bogdanov> full dobre
<bogdanov> sam je su mau podplat ze
<bogdanov> pa sezona se zacena
<bogdanov> morm menat
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> predvčerajšnjim sem takele kupla
<nafisa> sam da so s semišem prevlečeni
<nafisa> http://www.spartoo.eu/Reebok-EASYTONE-REENEW-LUX-W-x70690.php
<Seniorita> Trainers Reebok EASYTONE REENEW LUX W Black
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> a to za tek
<bogdanov> kul
<nafisa> za tko jih nosim
<nafisa> ne smem več tečt
<bogdanov> zakva ne
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> koleno sem si fentala na eni tekmi
<bogdanov> aha
<nafisa> ne smem nič ...
<bogdanov> jst mam astmo
<bogdanov> pa k me zagrab
<nafisa> Å¡e kolo so mi prepovedali
<bogdanov> je tud hudic
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> toj kurc ja
<bogdanov> jah zakva pa negres
<bogdanov> na ksno terapijo
<bogdanov> nemors pr teh letih met
<bogdanov> tkole
<nafisa> pri meni so blo presenečeni, da sem lahko tolk se gnala v srednji, ko pa imam tako slabo srce ...
<nafisa> fizioterapije so samo poslabšale vse skupaj ... ker je hrustanc pa kost vn zbito ...
<nafisa> koleno pa nočejo menjat ...
<nafisa> ker lahko menjajo 2x v življenju pa eno drži 20 let
<nafisa> kao sem premlada
<nafisa> morm počakat do 40. leta
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> toj kurc
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> jst gledam tko
<bogdanov> eni majo res smolo
<bogdanov> jst da potrkam
<bogdanov> nikol pa treniram od 6ga
<bogdanov> leta
<bogdanov> nikol nc
<bogdanov> glede fuzbala
<bogdanov> eni pa skoz
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> kolega biv pru golman triglava
<bogdanov> mogu bi it u 3 francosko
<bogdanov> sije pa na tekmi
<bogdanov> isto kolen zjebu
<bogdanov> a biu talent
<nafisa> jst sem si v osnovni sklep zlomila, ko sem pribila v tla, namesto v žogo :D
<nafisa> mojster pač
<nafisa> na levi meči medialno muskularno glavo strgala
<nafisa> pri Å¡printu v breg
<nafisa> potem ... kaj je blo zarad Å¡porta Å¡e ...
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> v 7. klasu v osnovki mi je sošolc kuglo za suvanje vrgu pa je bla spolzka zarad rose zunig ... pa mi je v levo koleno priletela ... še zdaj mam hrustanc zdrobljen noter ... sam me ne moti
<nafisa> pol sem si sklep na desni na mezincu zlomila pri rokometu
<nafisa> k sem zahaklala za sošolkino kratko majco
<bogdanov> pizda si nesretna
<nafisa> to je od Å¡porta
<nafisa> da ne govorim za tisto, k ni Å¡port :D
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> 2 meseca pred turnirjem v angliji ... pri sosedih ... sme se ulegla v visečo mrežo ... pa so mulci prej gor skakal pa zrahljali gor pri glavi ... sem se ulegla pa mi je en mačka v naročje vrgu ... pa se je pri glavi odpelo in z glavo puf dil po betonu :D
<nafisa> komi sem prepričala dohtrje, da so me spustl, da sem lahko šla v anglijo :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> baksuz
<bogdanov> si
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ko sem si koleno fentala ... sem tud Å¡e na rogli Å¡pilala na domijadi za slovenija zahod
<nafisa> po eni nogi sem skakala, pizda ...
<nafisa> ma smo zmagale 5:1
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> legenda
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> so se pol une iz MB pa celjskih dijaških domov na mene spravle, da sem izdajalka .-..
<nafisa> k sem Å¡tajerka po rodu
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> sem ugotovila, da ko sem doma ... bolj po domače govorim, kot moji starši :D hahaha
<nafisa> kam se je mare skril?
<nafisa> spet sem preklopla tv na discovery ID
<nafisa> ko to prižgem, ne morem nehat gledat
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> poslusam
<bogdanov> BN MUSIC
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBbmR6qoMEk
<bogdanov> :>
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Boban Rajovic & Dragana Mirkovic Gromovi 2009
<nafisa> mare se me je ustrašu :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> treba po spat pocas
<bogdanov> pizda mam teh p4
<bogdanov> kva nj z nimi
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> jst sem Å¡la po rupurut
<nafisa> mi paše
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jedna
<bogdanov> jelenaaa
<bogdanov> kojeeeee
<bogdanov> više nema
<bogdanov> tntn
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> a gres kej na balkanjado
<nafisa> kaj pa naj tam delam?
<bogdanov> a ti neseda
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ne to
<nafisa> nisem ravno tko za žure ...
<bogdanov> zakva ne
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> tuki me kdaj prepričajo, da grem mogoče plesat ...
<nafisa> samo ...
<nafisa> nisem za žurke najbolj
<bogdanov> zakva ne
<nafisa> sem bolj tko ... da si sama musko vrtim pa sem sama ...
<nafisa> v kleti
<nafisa> v temi ...
<nafisa> bolj vampirski tip človeka
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> mors
<bogdanov> zurat
<bogdanov> zdj k si mlada
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> če mi pa ni
<bogdanov> ah gres
<bogdanov> vn
<bogdanov> uzivas
<bogdanov> u muski
<bogdanov> popijes
<bogdanov> kej
<bogdanov> se ga napijes
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> ne pijem ...
<nafisa> niti nimam keša, da bi ven hodla
<bogdanov> jah dobr
<bogdanov> jah sj delas
<bogdanov> kako nimas
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ja, pa je treba najemnino plačat
<bogdanov> sj pa nerabs nevem kako velik kesa
<nafisa> pa stroške
<nafisa> pa hrano
<bogdanov> aja
<nafisa> pa vlak, če grem k staršem al pa k mojmu ...
<bogdanov> s nasvoje
<bogdanov> toj pa kurc
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> sam usen
<bogdanov> bi kaj lah
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kdaj*
<nafisa> 1x sta me kolega napila
<nafisa> 9 deci vodke
<nafisa> nikoli več
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zakva ne
<nafisa> ko sem bruhala, mi je blo smešno ...
<bogdanov> redbull vodka
<bogdanov> my favorite
<nafisa> drug dan pa slabooooooooo
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ne smem redbulla
<nafisa> slabo srce imam
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sploh
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> redbul pa
<bogdanov> vodka
<bogdanov> ubija
<bogdanov> srce
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> vodka ubija vse
<nafisa> alkohol ubija!
<nafisa> :D
<bogdanov> jah in
<bogdanov> kaj
<bogdanov> pol
<bogdanov> skoz
<bogdanov> delas
<bogdanov> in toje to?
<nafisa> ja
<bogdanov> ni prov!
<nafisa> fax pa delam
<bogdanov> dobr sama ze ves
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> morm čimprej doštudirat
<nafisa> da se preselim v MB
<nafisa> pa čimprej začnem delat
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> samo ... upam, da mi ne bo treba z javo delat ...
<nafisa> bom probala mysql
<nafisa> če mi bo dal
<nafisa> je lažje
<bogdanov> a rac
<bogdanov> studiras
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> informatiko ... upravno ...
<bogdanov> kul
<nafisa> delala bi pri mojmu v firmi al neki podobnega ...
<nafisa> sam morm fax narest
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> pa se naučit vse tole programiranje ...
<nafisa> samo en bi mi mogu malo razložit
<bogdanov> ej nc
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> spat morm ustt ob 12h
<bogdanov> se cujemo kasnije
<bogdanov> ln
<nafisa> oky
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> lepo spi
<nafisa> nočko nočko :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: linux reklame  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4789/new/posts/
<BigWhale> Dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: linux reklame  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4789/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> dobro jutor
<sasa84> jutro ;)
<andrejz> jutro
<sasa84> o andrejz :)
<sasa84> dčolg se nismo tipkal... kaj kej počneš? :)
<christooss> jutro
<andrejz> joj, nekaj tipkam :)
<DominiCanes> angleski izraz za vertikalno linijo alt gr + w
<sasa84> oj christooss, jutro :)
<christooss> jutro sasa84
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: desktop folderji problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4788/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> kako smo kej
<christooss> kul
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti oz. vidva? :)
<christooss> jst bi danes skor zamudil pregled :)
<christooss> sm mislu da je ob 12ih
<christooss> je pa že ob pol dvanajstih
<DominiCanes> grem pogledat dnevnik
<sasa84> christooss, jaooo, Å¡ibeeeej :)
<nafisa> jutrčka
<teardrop> lo
<DominiCanes> teardrop: si gledu film winter's bone
<teardrop> nop
<teardrop> y?
<DominiCanes> tam je en tip z imenom teardrop
<teardrop> aha
<teardrop> vidim da je film relativno nov :D
<teardrop> DominiCanes, če te res zanima, moj nickname izvira od tu - http://www.ohjohnny.net/cbbutton.jpg
<teardrop> DominiCanes, nekaj referenc pade pa Å¡e na http://www.physnet.uni-hamburg.de/physnet/security/vulnerability/teardrop.html in pa na http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teardrop_%28song%29
<Seniorita> Teardrop Denial of Service Attack
<teardrop> well - ta bot ve :D
<DominiCanes>  teardrop: http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1831636224/tt1399683
<Seniorita> Photos from Winter&#x27;s Bone
<teardrop> heh :D tak bom pa čez par let zgledal :D
<DominiCanes> pa se crack mors kuhat...sam ne un za piratske programe
<red_> hej
<alyosha> hello
<alyosha> je tu kak jquery master?:D
<alyosha> mam en problemček:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1081-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1081-1
<red_> ekfoapwjmfpijf90i342
<red_> !google pekwm
<Seniorita> pekwm - overview http://www.pekwm.org/
<red_> nafisa
<red_> sasa84: si kle?
<alyosha> * nafisa has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<sasa84> red_, jp
<sasa84> kaj te matra?
<red_> nč kr tko mal
<sasa84> hhehehe
<BigWhale> Dan
<nafisa> dan, bigwhale
<BigWhale> o nafisa
<BigWhale> as kej pridna?
<nafisa> kwa pa vem
<nafisa> utrujena
<nafisa> pa križ me boli
<BigWhale> ze pr teh letih?
<nafisa> taka je naša hlapčevska ...
<nafisa> bi rabila kako ornk masažo
 * Neo-- se javi
<nafisa> neo je pršu na raport :D
<Neo--> :)
<BigWhale> kolk je hecn
<BigWhale> k mas stranko
<BigWhale> k ji je ime natasa
<BigWhale> in se zatipkas k pises mail
<BigWhale> in napises natasa@lubica.si
<nafisa> lol
<Neo--> lol
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> ne pomaga lih dost, ce mas domeno lubica.net
<BigWhale> in pol vse pomesas neki
<red_> lubica.si je lepš
<nafisa> haha ... ok, take domene jst ne bi mela :D
<nafisa> al pa maila :D
<BigWhale> lubica.si se mi zdi, da nimam vec
<nafisa> bolš, da imam, kar imam ...
<red_> kje pa pogledaš če so .si domene frej?
<nafisa> se me vsaj mal boji folk
<red_> ker whois na terminalu sam nek arnes info vn vrže ...
<BigWhale> bigwhale@lubica.net se cist lepo slis :P
<Tadej> lubica.net tole je pa ze staro
<Tadej> kok let mas ze to domeno?
<BigWhale> precej
<Neo--> BigWhale, zakaj pa nimas .si?
<nafisa> lubica.si	 prosta
<nafisa> lubica.com	ni na voljo	
<nafisa> lubica.net	ni na voljo	
<nafisa> lubica.eu	ni na voljo
<BigWhale> imel sem, sam nisem nic nucal
<BigWhale> pa sem reku nej ne obnovijo
<nafisa> 19 eur na leto
<Tadej> ja sam ce ne rabis...
<Tadej> jaz sem mel tud domen k peska, sam pol scasoma vidis, da jih ne rabis tok in obdrzis sam prvo zarad mailov :)
<BigWhale> THEY'RE THE JEDI OF THE SEA!
<red_> kako se calculator uporablja v terminalu?
<red_> calc 5-12 ?
<BigWhale> bc
<BigWhale> bc for the win
<red_> bc 15-5 unvailable
<BigWhale> bc <CR>
<BigWhale> 15-5
<BigWhale> CTRL-D
<red_> meh zgleda nima bcja inštaliranga
<red_> zdej je pa unknown comand reku
<BigWhale> lol
<red_> terminal y u no do everything
<red_> bash: CR: no such file or directory
 * BigWhale zavzdihne.
<BigWhale> <CR> je znak za carriage return
<red_> :))) oprosti stari jaz sem popoln analfabet
<red_> že računa :D
<red_> lol tnx tnx
<red_> tko kot včeraj, ko sem zvedel da se ESC keyu reče meta
<red_> meta-n = ESC-n
<BigWhale> drgac pa
<BigWhale> lahk nardis echo $((15-5)
<BigWhale> lahk nardis echo $((15-5))
<red_> ja ja ta je Å¡e bolj elegantna :)
 * sasa84 požgečka BigWhale 
 * BigWhale prime saso za lase.
<BigWhale> Kwa bi rada?
<sasa84> uuu, akcija!!!
<BigWhale> Spet M&M's stela? ;>
<sasa84> mal sem bla poredna no...
 * sasa84 odpenja gumn, fršlus... BigWhale ?
<sasa84> gumb
<BigWhale> Hm
<BigWhale> Na stol poklekn, pa za naslonjalo se primi
<nafisa> uuu, sasa84 ... striptiz? :D
 * sasa84 naredi kot ukaže njen gospodar
 * BigWhale uzge saso z SLUT paddlom po hrbtu.
 * sasa84 zraven pleja britni spirs - ajm a slejv for ju :P
<BigWhale> aja jest sem lih hotu rect, da mi je Lady Gaga zakon :>
<sasa84> looool
<BigWhale> ne, res mi je
<nafisa> kako se mate vi fajn, k se lahko samo u izi Å¡pilate ...
<sasa84> nafisa, kdo pa tebe sil :P
<BigWhale> sej se vsak lahk sam uzizi spila :>
<BigWhale> u zizi tud ja
<sasa84> jaz pa BigWhale sva se tko zmenla :P
<sasa84> pač kadar nama paše delava kar nama paše :P
<nafisa> jst se pa sam mal zafrkavam ... al pa pozabim kdaj rečt "Gospodar" na konc stavka pa jih že slišim, kako jih bom najebala
<BigWhale> Hja
<nafisa> jih bom sasala*
<sasa84> jah, treba bit pazljiv :P
<BigWhale> Kaj pa nisi rajs tih in ne premislis trikrat preden kaj reces
<sasa84> jaz vem d pr takih stvareh ne morm rečt BigWhale-u npr. riba :P
<BigWhale> ja boljs da ne!
<nafisa> fasalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :scream:
<sasa84> evo
 * BigWhale wiggles his tail.
 * BigWhale se enkrat uzge saso s paddlom po hrbtu.
<nafisa> pazi, da ne po ledvicah
<BigWhale> zdej mas se dvakrat imprinted SLUT
<sasa84> auč, boli gospodar...ampak sem si zaslužila
<BigWhale> mhm
<BigWhale> sam dans mors za kazen cel dan gledat posnetke oddaje Osmi Dan na RTVSLO 1
<sasa84> BigWhale, to zame niti ni kazen :P
<nafisa> hahaha, kera kazen :D
<BigWhale> pol mi bos pa obnovo naredila zvecer
<Neo--> o.O
<sasa84> pač rada gledam oddaje o kulturi :D
<sasa84> kazen bi bla... ljudje in zemlja al pa kej podobnga :P
<BigWhale> sasa84, hm, pol bova pa preklopla na Ljudje in Zemlja
<sasa84> al pa ozare :P
<BigWhale> kmetovanje te najbrz tud zanima
<BigWhale> a ne?
<nafisa> jst sem to gledala
<BigWhale> evo, vidis kolk podobno razmisljava :P
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ars 360° mi j etud kul :)
<nafisa> ok, no ... sam tud vsak teden v živo gledam, kako sexajo .. . k jst ne smem ... je skor kot kazen zame
<sasa84> ja zkaj pa ti ne smeš?
<nafisa> moj Gospodar ne dovoli
<BigWhale> nafisa, to niti ni taka kazen
<BigWhale> mislim
<BigWhale> kazn mora bit neki psihicno napornega
<nafisa> ja pa je ... sploh, če si bil prej sex addict
<sasa84> BigWhale, +1
<BigWhale> fizicno bolecino se vsak  prenese
<BigWhale> ce ne drgac pa tko, da v nezavest pade :>
<sasa84> gledanje oddaje zemlja in ljudje pa ne :P
<nafisa> saj to, da gledaš, kako sexajo, ti pa sex addict pa ne smeš ... je psihično naporno
<BigWhale> ja al pa sortiranje 30kg M&M's po barvah
<sasa84> BigWhale, veš kaj bi bla huda kazen tud... da ti sandi čolnik bere vse grimmove pravljice in d morš ostat buden
<BigWhale> :)))
<BigWhale> mah grimove pravljice so ze same po seb kazen
<BigWhale> lahk bi ti dal pa za narisat dve ravni crti
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> al pa ivanko predava organizacijo eno uro - 3 ure in ne smeš zaspat pri 5i minuti
<BigWhale> cez celo sobo
<BigWhale> s svincnikom
<sasa84> BigWhale, ta je huda
<BigWhale> brez ravnila
<sasa84> jp, huda
<BigWhale> in dva milimetra narazen morta bit
<nafisa> men ni problem ... mam ploščice v sobi ... :D
<BigWhale> po ploscicah je se tezji s svincnikom risat, k drsijo ful
<nafisa> eno na eni strani fuge ...
<sasa84> jaz pa temno modre stene ... no, ena je živo rumena, sam so pol omare naprej :P
<nafisa> drugo pa mal proč zraven
<BigWhale> fuge mas na 2mm?
<nafisa> ne, na 5 mm
<sasa84> fug nimaš na 5mm :P
<BigWhale> a mislis, da ti ne bi rekel, da ne smes po fugu risat?
<BigWhale> fugi
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> fuge so debele 5 mm
<sasa84> kaj bi bla pa kazen za BigWhale ?
<BigWhale> zame nic
<nafisa> ja no ... saj ti ne bi povedala, da so fuge po tleh
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> hehe
<BigWhale> jest sem bil v vojski
<BigWhale> vse prenesem
<BigWhale> :D
<sasa84> kao :P
<BigWhale> psihicno pa fizicno
<BigWhale> nasilje
<sasa84> bomo ženo uprašal :P
<nafisa> da bi mu tavelkega dildota v rit spravli :P
<sasa84> to zanga ni kazn :P
<BigWhale> no, to mi pasal ne bi
<BigWhale> sam, a ves... fizicna bolecina hitr zgine
<nafisa> saj mam tega umetnega, k je debelejši k konjski ...
<BigWhale> mene bi blo treba itak najprej ujet :>
<nafisa> v riti se še kr fajn čuti, če je dost razširjena
<nafisa> sploh, ko imaš celo pest v riti
<nafisa> je pol ene 4 dni mal zabava s filingom pri anusu
<miha> lol
<miha> nafisa: rtM!!!!
<Grega> stariii
<nafisa> miha?
<miha> lol
<Grega> kadarkoli pogledam sem..
<miha> nafisa: zabavna is :D
<miha> si
<nafisa> sem mislila, da me ima samo marko-_- rad :D
<BigWhale> ah ja
<nafisa> Grega ... kaj je, ko pogledaš sem?
<BigWhale> ne ga motit
<BigWhale> zdej si je su oci spirat
<BigWhale> k je to packarijo tle vidu
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ufff
<Neo--> a je ta svinjarija approved by ubuntu?
<Neo--> :>
<nafisa> itaq
<nafisa> s tem se služi, če se že s čim drugim ne :P
<sasa84> kle je una fora... free as freedom, not free as beer :P
<teardrop> tle ste spet na ubuntu relevant debatah?
<sasa84> brb, tuš
<BigWhale> sej smo zmeri
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<nafisa> big ... kuga s delu iz sase ... da je mogla pod tuš?
<BigWhale> klistir
<BigWhale> nic, oblect se morm
<BigWhale> ah ja
<Grega> aaaaaaaaa, my eyezzzzzzz
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> ja, kr dej se
<nafisa> je mrzlo zunih
<nafisa> če ima kdo kakega trdega odveč, ga lahko pride vtaknit men
<BigWhale> sej ne smes
<nafisa> disk v komp mislim
<BigWhale> da te naumo zatozil
<miha> nafisa:  :*
<nafisa> :$
<nafisa> bigwhale ... si pokvarjen
<BigWhale> ah
<BigWhale> old news
<BigWhale> to ze itak vse vedo
<nafisa> baterije bom mogla nafilat ... sem jih spraznila
<BigWhale> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_TCVL6a_34
<Seniorita> YouTube        - VNV Nation - Saviour
<BigWhale> matr
<BigWhale> idejo za blog post mi je zmanjkal
<BigWhale> idej
<nafisa> za kak blog?
<BigWhale> http://www.twm-kd.com/
<Seniorita> Three Wise Men
<BigWhale> tega
<BigWhale> oz
<BigWhale> tud za mojga
<BigWhale> hehe
<nafisa> kd :D
<BigWhale> http://www.lubica.net/bigwhale/blog/
<Seniorita> Prigode Kita  in ostalih sesalcev
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> madona, imaš pa izpovedi :D
<nafisa> ni ko moj blog
<BigWhale> hm
<nafisa> magari je tam na mojem bl mau objav :D
<BigWhale> jah odvisno kdaj pa kako
<BigWhale> dolg cajta ze pisem :)
<BigWhale> pa zase pisem :)
<nafisa> jst pa velikokrat, ko mi gre kaj na jetra ...
<sasa84> evo mene
<nafisa> si se sfrišala?
<teardrop> nafisa, a ti nimaš utf8 nastavlen?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> mislim, da ne
<zejn> sej ne ve :)
<zejn> sam pomoje ma
<nafisa> neki sem Å¡telala
<nafisa> pa ne vem, kolk mi je kaj ratal
<teardrop> zejn, ne vem, prej je rekla da jo kri boli
<zejn> a.
<teardrop> :D
<zejn> hehe
<nafisa> ej, še tule v lastnostih ne morem nič nrdit ...
<nafisa> ker ne morem potrdit pol, če kaj spremenim :s
<BigWhale> kolebam med VNV Nation in 8bit collective
<sasa84> nafisa, sem se :)
<teardrop> kaj pa rabiš BigWhale
<sasa84> upd! ;)
<upd> živjo
<BigWhale> teardrop, blog post pisem
<BigWhale> pa nucam background se za pol ure
<teardrop> kaj rabš od muske?
<BigWhale> aja ne ne sam ne morem se odlocit kaj bom poslusasl
<BigWhale> poslusal
<BigWhale> ah vem!
<BigWhale> Tron: Legacy OST!
<teardrop> BigWhale, http://8bc.org/music/Dr.+Szliszka/So+long,+Cpt.+Sievert!/
<Seniorita> So long, Cpt. Sievert! | 8bc - Online Chiptune Media Sharing
<BigWhale> teardrop, nicely melodic
<sasa84> kakšn film nej dam kej dol?
<sasa84> btw, a CrazyLemon Å¡e ni vstal? :P
<sasa84> ccc
<BigWhale> sasa84, Tron: Legacy!
<sasa84> am...
<nafisa> joj, ko bi kdo mene zmasiral ...
<BigWhale> nafisa, jah prid kmen
<BigWhale> pa neh jamrat :D zdej bi ze tle bla :P
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JML6x_spxKw&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Cuj Cuj Moj Glas - Marta Zore
<nafisa> big, kam bi mogla to pridet?
<sasa84> BigWhale, lohk Å¡e jaz pridem?
<sasa84> jaz koga zmasiram, če dobim povratno nazaj :P
<BigWhale> sasa84, ah prid
<BigWhale> jah
<BigWhale> v slovnesko bistrco :D
<BigWhale> slovensko
<BigWhale> vceri sem bil v lj
<BigWhale> you missed the chance :P
<BigWhale> lol
<BigWhale> zdej grem pa u shopping :D
<BigWhale> sasa84, mene ne rabs masirat... k se me ne da.. sem prevec zgeckljiv
<nafisa> big ... kaj nisi povedal ...
<sasa84> pol bi se pa jst mal masirala ;)
<nafisa> če se prav masira ... pol ni žgečkanja
<teardrop> jaz bi tud masažo rabu
<teardrop> al pa telovadbo
<nafisa> teardrop ... pejd laufat
<teardrop> nah - ta del ne bo
<teardrop> si bom pa pol ko pridem domov privoščil kaj :)
<teardrop> ah kul, se je tle našla telovadba
<teardrop> cu
<nafisa> a ti maš tipkanje za telovadbo?
<nafisa> :P
<teardrop> nah
<teardrop> ročni fuzbal se je našel :D
<nafisa> fuuuuuuuuulllllll telovadba
<teardrop> glej - roke me bolijo
<teardrop> moram roke razmigat
<teardrop> sam zdaj vsi čakajo :/
<teardrop> kurc pa taka telovadba
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<red_> kogt5preswšlt3w
<Tadej> red_: dober password :)
<red_> ne, če napišem moj pass mi ga avtomatsko zakodira
<red_> glej
<red_> **********
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<red_> hudo, ne?
<red_> ;)))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<mikoar> miha
<mikoar> al pa kdo drug:  pozna kdo kaksen CMS sistem ki je aktualen, tako kot recimo wordpress
<mikoar> katerga mi priporocate_
<mikoar> ?
<alyosha> joomla?
<alyosha> odvisno za kaj rabiš
<mikoar> a joomla je na osnovi php?
<alyosha> jp
<red_>  CrazyLemon te je odpihnilo?
<red_> kako je z burjo, je kdo z obale?
<CrazyLemon> ni tko hudo :)
<alyosha> ma zdj ni tko hudo
<alyosha> zjutraj ko je CrazyLemon  Å¡e spal
<alyosha> je lomlo
<alyosha> pošteno
<CrazyLemon> res?
<red_> fotke iz wajdowšne imajo tudi izruvana drevesa
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a ti hodiš na OS ??
<christooss> jo a kdo ve slučajno katere mape je treba zbrisat, da prideš na default izgled in nastavitve namizja v ubuntu?
<uni4dfx> ja
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a mi posreduješ geslo prosim? :D
<uni4dfx> kako geslo
<CrazyLemon> ker un seljak peer zaklenu OS
<CrazyLemon> :/
<christooss> .gnome in .gnome2 je dost?
<uni4dfx> nism Å¡e biu
<uni4dfx> grem v petek
<uni4dfx> :)
<CrazyLemon> christooss .gnome2 naj bi bil dosti ja
<christooss> ok tnx
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ah..pol nisi prijavljen v učilnico
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> mislim na OS
<christooss> rm -rf $home :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon sm, why?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sej ti pravim..zaklenu je pristop k OS
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pristop v učilnici
<uni4dfx> oh
<uni4dfx> wtf :D
<CrazyLemon> thats what she said
<red_> pa naj ga nekdo prijavi nekam
<uni4dfx> js sm se prjavu že ful dolg nazaj pa še nikol odpru do zdej
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kje nej geslo dobim?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx nevem :D
<uni4dfx> ma ta peer je tud en bumbar
<CrazyLemon> kr neki je
<mikoar> peter peer?
<uni4dfx> pa hoče da si Slix inštaleramo lol
<CrazyLemon> mikoar ja
<CrazyLemon> slix ??? why d fak ?
<uni4dfx> nevem lol
<mikoar> heh, mene je mel RPA na visji soli
<uni4dfx> zato da boš mel težji lajf
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst :D
<CrazyLemon> mene je mel UPO..pa ni težil s slixom :D
<red_> a to je kšn prfox al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<red_> konekcija resetirana od pira je blo včasih
<red_> na ircnetu
<CrazyLemon> sej to je tudi sedaj
<red_> lool
<CrazyLemon> no ko se omenja ta 'peer'..si je on to zmislu
<CrazyLemon> :p
<uni4dfx> ne mi zdej o piru prosim :D
 * sasa84 is back (gone 00:54:57)
<sasa84> juhuuu ;)
<sasa84> uf, pir...
<nafisa> kanalizacijo pucajo ... smrdiiiiiiiii
<nafisa> peer :D hahaha
<nafisa> <marko> kok si mlada
<nafisa> <manca_> zelo mlada
<nafisa> <manca_> rosno mlada
<nafisa> <manca_> premlada za smrt
<red_> a ni to tvoj drugi nick, nafisa?
<nafisa> ja, to mi ven vrže, ko odprem xchat
<red_> aja
<alyosha> kaj Å¡e komu ne odpre  openoffice.org?
<nafisa> stran al app.?
<nafisa> :D
<alyosha> stran:D
<alyosha> loada loada pa nič ne naloada
<red_> isto kle
<nafisa> men tud louda
<red_> dol je
<alyosha> ha:D
<alyosha> sem ze mislu da je tamali nekako blokiral web da mu ni treba OO pobrat da mu nerabiseminarske delat:D
<nafisa> so jim net izklopli, ker niso plačali ...
<alyosha> samosem mu hitro najdu prek nekih mirrorjew tako da se ze loada:D
<alyosha> hehe nikoli ne veš:D
<red_> !google openoffice torrent
<Seniorita> OpenOffice.org OpenOffice.org P2P Downloads http://distribution.openoffice.org/p2p/
<alyosha> al pa jih bill ddosa
<red_> lol
<alyosha> vidis na torrent nisem niti pomislu:d
<red_> ja ne :)
<alyosha> jah smao to je s5 prek openoffice.org
<alyosha> tako da ne dela ta torrent ki je tu odprlo:d
<alyosha> sj nima veze sem dobu na downloads.com
<red_> mozno da so tudi drugje trackerji ...
<red_> ok
<alyosha> pomoje je neka verzija ultra stara
<alyosha> samo nima veze:D
<red_> sicer maš pa še abiword
<alyosha> tipka lahko:D
<alyosha> ma notepad bi mu dal jaz
<alyosha> dovolj mu je
<red_> je se mi zdi še malo lažji za cpu pa za ram
<alyosha> za use neumnosti se znajde in se potrudi
<alyosha> za kaj koristnega pa "ne zna"
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> to mi je najoblše ko reče da on pa tega nezna
<red_> kdo to?
<alyosha> ...
<nafisa> word pad :D
<alyosha> od punce brat mlajši
<alyosha> osnovna Å¡ola
<alyosha> prizadetost
<nafisa> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to openoffice.org
<nafisa> Try reloading: openoffice.­org
<red_> lol
<alyosha> nic dj grem jaz delat naprej:D
<miha> mikoar: typo3, drupal
<alyosha> miha:  zadnjic sem lih gledal ta drupal
<alyosha> je ql to?
<miha> alyosha: precej velikih ga uporablja
<miha> jst mislim, da typo3 Å¡e bolj divji
<miha> sam je rahl kompliciran za začet :D
<alyosha> za typlota nisem še slišal:p
<alyosha> moram malo pregledat te zadeve
<nafisa> usn lačna
<nafisa> lepotec23> s kje si
<nafisa> * manca_ fuka ... ne moti!
<nafisa> <lepotec23> a te zanima protiusluga
<nafisa> kr neki
<red_> A window manager is already running on screen 0
<red_> kje pa je ta screen "0"?
<BigWhale> Dan
<red_> hej bw
<BigWhale> to je prva instanca Xorg
<BigWhale> ce v terminalu poganjas window manager
<BigWhale> pol dej zrave -replace
<nafisa> bigwhale ... tvoj blog berem :D
<BigWhale> lol
<nafisa> <manca_> a si 15 star al mas 15 "dolgega"?
<nafisa> <velenje15m> zka ne?
<nafisa> <velenje15m> kira kurba
<red__> fantje
<red__> killal sem openbox
<red__> zdaj pa ne znam nazaj zagnat
<red__> sem pa v ctrl-alt-F1 modeu
<red__> ctrl-alt-F7 izgleda, kot da bi ubil task managerja ...
<nafisa> čak ... ti to o windowsih?
<red__> ne ne
<red__> o linuxu
<red__> samo opisal sem
<red__> kako izgleda ce grem nazaj v namizje s ctrl-alf-F7
<nafisa> aja ... in kako izgleda?
<nafisa> kot bi kuro oskubil?
<red__> eh
<nafisa> zezam te, no
<nafisa> grem si juhico skuhat ...
<nafisa> eno vprašanje ...
<BigWhale> red_, logiraj se
<BigWhale> export DISPLAY=":0.0"
<BigWhale> openbox
<BigWhale> openbox &
<nafisa> zakaj mi vedno, ko prekinem napajanje, javi, da ne more it v stanje pripravljenosti?
<teardrop> BigWhale, kdaj boš ti v LJ hodil? da vem kdja moram znat besedilo
<BigWhale> hmmm
<BigWhale> petek?
<BigWhale> jutr po mojem ne
<teardrop> BigWhale, kljub snegu?
<BigWhale> kasnmu snegu?
<BigWhale> I brake for no one
<BigWhale> :>
<teardrop> ok
<BigWhale> moram se pa se z zeno zment no
<teardrop> a pol prepovem gejming najt v petek?
<BigWhale> ampak naceloma v petek
<BigWhale> ma ne, sej je lahk gaming
<teardrop> da bomo končno posnel
<BigWhale> ampak mormo posnet :D
<BigWhale> pa mic stetstirat nekak
<BigWhale> :D
<teardrop> al naredim tolk velkega, da bomo brez težav ljudi vlekl stran od špilov
<teardrop> hmm - zakaj se že to tle menim? wrong channel :D
<nafisa> v petek mamo maškare sw. party :)
<teardrop> ti si spet brez Å¡umnikov :D
<red_> looool BW
<red_> nazaj sm not prošou
<red_> hahahaha
<BigWhale> teardrop, ja
<BigWhale> evo viza granted
<BigWhale> ob stirih startam iz bistrce
<BigWhale> red_, kwa je pa smesn?
<red_> ne vem, sm mislu da ne bo ratal, da bom mogu rebootat alpa kej
<red_> ja tko vesel sm, ker je ratal :)
<BigWhale> sej nisi v winsih
<BigWhale> jao
<BigWhale> da bi mogu rebootat k ti gui crkne
<red_> kaj pa pomeni da siplay export
<red_> po tistem, ko sem to napisal je takoj zagnal openbox
<BigWhale> z exportom poves kje je X display
<BigWhale> ker k open box pozenes se hoce povezat na nek X display
<red_> sicer sem to naredil v ctl-alt-F2 namesto v ctl-alt-F1 ampak vseen
<BigWhale> in ce ne exportas pol ne vem kako ga exportat
<red_> aha
<BigWhale> erm
<BigWhale> pol ne ve kam se povezat
<BigWhale> DISPLAY=":0.0"
<BigWhale> pa pomeni prvi display na local hostu
<BigWhale> in k se je openbox pognal se je prikazal na prvem displayu
<red_> aha aha
<BigWhale> ja
<red_> fak kok eni znate
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> stari smo ze
<CrazyLemon> niste mladi ne
<nafisa> ja, dedki
<BigWhale> To sam pomen, da mamo velik izkusenj
<BigWhale> The Wise Men!
<CrazyLemon> pa več sivih las
<BigWhale> no tega jest nimam hehe :>
<BigWhale> pa se plesa se mi ne dela
<CrazyLemon> pol si lucky
<CrazyLemon> ker js jih mam neki
<CrazyLemon> :(
<BigWhale> ja..
<BigWhale> on the top of the gene pool!
<CrazyLemon> thats the spirit!
<BigWhale> aha
<BigWhale> matr
<BigWhale> nic plese... nic sivih las, pameten sem k hudic
<BigWhale> in pol mi pravjo, da sem egocentrik... mislim, sej mam vso pravico!
<teardrop> BigWhale, to da nimaš pleše je minus, ne plus :D
<BigWhale> jah ni
<BigWhale> pr nas velja pregovor
<BigWhale> pametna kosa napusta ludu glavu
<BigWhale> :P
<BigWhale> :))
<nafisa> dejte ... če niste 70, ne jokite, da ste stari, bemu mast
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<BigWhale> a kdo joka?
<teardrop> kdo joka da je star?
<BigWhale> jest se hvalim
<BigWhale> :D
<teardrop> lol
<teardrop> BigWhale, najhuje pr teb je to, da zgledaš ko tak najstnik
<BigWhale> :)))
<BigWhale> zanc so mi v kinu spet studenski popust ponujal :D
<BigWhale> dans sem se britvice kupil
<BigWhale> se bom na baby butt obril
<nafisa> hehe, a res, big?
<nafisa> Å¡e nisem tvoje slike vidla :)
<nafisa> edin, če je marko včer tvojo dal
<BigWhale> http://www.facebook.com/BigWhale
<Seniorita> David Klasinc | Facebook
<BigWhale> sej me ni tezko najt :P
<nafisa> ne vohunim okoli
<nafisa> o, marija
<nafisa> 4 sporočila na FB
<nafisa> brb
<CrazyLemon> ohohooo :D
<yang> hehe BigWhale
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si naveden pod Dodatnimi viri pri predmetu 'Operacijski sistemi'
<CrazyLemon> feeeeensi
<nafisa> a je?
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<CrazyLemon> lih zdj gledam
<nafisa> ok ... bom peera držala za jezik
<nafisa> bigwhale ... dobr, da maš telefonsko javno :D
<nafisa> pa še samota poznaš
<nafisa> iiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nafisa> lol ... sama seb se smejim ... odkar se večkrat z ženskami ,... igram ,... mi gre mal na babje
<BigWhale> nafisa, po mojem vidjo stevilko friends of friends
<nafisa> aja ... mogoče
<teardrop> BigWhale, vidim da jakob te pa vidi kot big :D http://twitpic.com/452mf4
<Seniorita> Twitpic - Share photos and videos on Twitter
<CrazyLemon> lool
<nafisa> a te loh dodam?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> pa pingvina je narisu na majici :D
<nafisa> ja, sam res :D
<nafisa> am ... jst si bom dala pingvinčka za ozadje
<nafisa> o, marko-_-
<nafisa> dobro jutro :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1082-1: Pango vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1082-1
<nafisa> haha, usn :D
<CrazyLemon> a USN je funny? :)
<nafisa> kratica mojga bdsm nicka je usn :D
<DominiCanes> kdo uporablja aircrack
<yang> Zivjo DominiCanes
<DominiCanes> ojla
<red_> tibeapogi
<marko-_-> http://www.vpis.uni-lj.si/
<Seniorita> vpis ul
<marko-_-> jaz se ne morem tu prijavit na faks
<marko-_-> ker ko izberem tam Å¡olo
<marko-_-> ni mojega programa
<marko-_-> wtf?
<nafisa> marko?
<nafisa> kako ni?
<nafisa> fri
<nafisa> računalništvo in informatika VS
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/just-why-has-gnome-3-removed-window-controls-entirely/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita> Gnome 3 removes &#8216;max&#8217; and &#8216;min&#8217; window controls &#8211; but why?
<CrazyLemon> no more min/max
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_-> nafisa, če moreš napisat svoj program v SŠ
<marko-_-> pač kerega si mel, ali?
<nafisa> aja ... čak
<Jorky> dan
<kubanc> dan
<Jorky> ej kuba a mogoče veš kdaj je uradni izid gnome 3ke?
<kubanc> ne nimam pojma
<kubanc> junij/julij?
<kubanc> ata google nc ne najde?
<Jorky> ma piše sam da naj bi blo aprila
<Jorky> sam nč ne piše točnega datuma
<kubanc> ja lej
<Jorky> sprobu sem pa gnome 3 alpha
<kubanc> racunej da konca aprila pa bo;)O
<Jorky> pa nevem
<kubanc> in kako kej lavfa?
<Jorky> sej zgleda uredu
<Jorky> sam me nekak ne potegne
<CrazyLemon> prašanje je če bo aprila
<kubanc> ja men vizualno tud ne potegne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Jorky> se mi ne zdi ravavno najbolj priročen
<kubanc> man je najbols ca mam ksn docky al pa awn manager...
<kubanc> pa mam cist dost...
<kubanc> sam problem je v tem k nima awn network manager appleta
<Jorky> ma jst mam docky
<Jorky> pa se mi zdi še najboljš
<kubanc> tud docky je kul
<nafisa> markota bom za uhe
<Jorky> sam sem opazu na gnome 3 alpha da so vmesnik vzel od opensuse
<Jorky> zakar upam da to v končni različici ne bo
<Jorky> I realy hate opensuse
<kubanc> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_66D_SPTN0&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - govor djeteta.mp4
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Prsketanje vokala v ultrastar deluxe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4790/new/posts/
<alyosha> dobar dan....a je to stanovanje Rus?
<nafisa> pa kak ste to vedli?
<red_> hehe
<red_> a docky je isto kot dock od mac osa?
<marko-_-> kolko so kaj stanovanja?
<red_> isto k prej
<red_> 400k euro pa nič se ne proda
<red_> garsonajere najem je pa 300 pa gor
<kubanc> red_, priblozno podobno
<kubanc> na istem principu :D
<red_> ajde no stanovanja je ful izbire med 120-200k se mi zdi
<red_> lih, miha je zadnič neki postnu
<red_> kako se je en nepremičninar hvalil
<red_> da je prodal 10 "luksuznih" stanovaj
<red_> po 400k in da bo moral cene dvignit zarad "povpraševanja"
<red_> potem ga pa novinar financ zaloti da je prodal eno stanovanje za 120 in eno za 400k v celem letu
<red_> ja, a si iz lj, kubanc?
<nafisa> on misli po kolk je kaj najemnina za stanovanja
<bogdanov> sta ima
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> rabil bi neko carsko stanovanje
<red_> kok maš dnarja
<marko-_-> ne vem sploh kok so kaj cene
<marko-_-> pa kaj je drago
<marko-_-> pa kaj je poceni
<marko-_-> sam hočem svojo sobo, internet pa to, ne vem kok to gre
<marko-_-> na mesec kolko se plačuje al nekaj
<marko-_-> nimam pojma
<bogdanov> garsonjera
<bogdanov> 200-300eu
<nafisa> svojo sobo bi rad mel za 70?
<nafisa> ja, najemnina
<nafisa> kaj pa stroški?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> to pa itak posebi
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> se pa še posebi računajo
<marko-_-> glej
<marko-_-> bogdanov, 200-300eu
<marko-_-> kaj to pomeni
<marko-_-> celotno stanovanje
<marko-_-> al kako
<bogdanov> ja
<marko-_-> ker bi itak bil jaz + 2 kolega
<marko-_-> al pa trije
<nafisa> to pomeni sobca, kuhna pa kopalnca pa  predsoba
<bogdanov> ja
<nafisa> ne 3 sobe
<bogdanov> marko
<bogdanov> jah ceb bli trije
<bogdanov> bi usak dau ene 150eu
<bogdanov> sam nebos
<bogdanov> meu svoje sobe
<bogdanov> :))
<marko-_-> toj kurac :/
<marko-_-> jaz bi ful rad mel svojo sobo
<nafisa> lej ... mi smo jo lih oddal
<nafisa> 250 eur
<nafisa> s stroški vred
<bogdanov> mas
<bogdanov> kle v ukolici
<bogdanov> kranja
<bogdanov> po 150eu
<bogdanov> na mesc
<bogdanov> svojo sobo
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ja :D pa prevoz v LJ?
<nafisa> pa bo isto pršlo
<marko-_-> jst hočem bit
<bogdanov> hehe
<marko-_-> v stanovanju
<marko-_-> jaz pa 2 al pa trije
<marko-_-> pa svojo sobo
<BigWhale> Dan
<marko-_-> tok da ne bom sam
<marko-_-> pa da bom mel mir
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> pol
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> 3 sobno stanovanje
<bogdanov> ukol 500eu+
<bogdanov> stroski
<bogdanov> se mau
<marko-_-> toj kar drago fak
<bogdanov> sm reku
<nafisa> 3 sobno je 800 eur
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> ja itak sm pozabu
<bogdanov> da lj
<bogdanov> kr
<bogdanov> je mau cenej
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ja ... ti jst povem
<nafisa> ker sem se lih izselila iz trisobnega stanovanja
<nafisa> slabih 200 eur na mesec ... 6 nas je blo to s stroški
<nafisa> v trisobnem
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> s tem, da je ena soba bla 220 s stroški
<marko-_-> življenje
<marko-_-> je temačnost
<bogdanov> marko
<bogdanov> uzam
<bogdanov> puf
<bogdanov> 300 jurjov
<bogdanov> pa nared
<bogdanov> bajto
<bogdanov> z 10
<bogdanov> sobami
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> zdaj imam pa svojo sobo
<CrazyLemon> ja..v prekmurju
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> kletno
<nafisa> pa delam, da lahko živim, ko kreten
<BigWhale> v prekmurju nardis bajto s 100 jurji
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne z 10 sobami!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<BigWhale> ma, tud z desetimi sobami
<BigWhale> zemljo dobis ful pocen
<nafisa> 350k je 136 kvadratov stanovanje na robu LJ
<marko-_-> men bi blo kul met svojo sobo
<marko-_-> da lahko (bodmo realni) v miru fukam, drkam, spim pa se učim
<CrazyLemon> bodmo realni...pa rečmo da lahk v miru masturbiraš pa spiš pa piješ pa se učiš pa ircaš
<marko-_-> :>
<nafisa> lej ... mi smo jo lih oddali za 270 na mesec s stroški
<alyosha> vam bo CrazyLemon povedal kašne so na obali cene:D
<alyosha> niso lahke
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sestrična oddaja stanovanje v LJ... enosobno za 350€ :)
<marko-_-> ena kolegica je pripravljena dat 400€ na mesec (z njene strani) sam da ma svojo sobo
<yang> 6 ljudi v trosobnem, pizda so bli sosedje srecni
<alyosha> andro je oddal garsonjero 16m2 za 300:D
<marko-_-> torej a) ma keš (sam niso glih bogati)
<nafisa> pol mamo mi za 270 pa 250 Å¡e poceni?
<marko-_-> b) ma neke ful čudne navade
<CrazyLemon> alyosha andro je andro :D
<nafisa> sosede nismo nič motile
<nafisa> žuralo se je zunih
<marko-_-> in zdej me ful zanima kdo je pripravljen dat 400€ na mesec sam za svojo sobo
<marko-_-> kaj ta oseba dela v sobi
<alyosha> ja ma tip je hud res:D 300€:D
<yang> vsak vecer se je druga drla
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] evareva: stara mama zacetnica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4791/new/posts/
<alyosha> je res da so stroški ušteti samo niso tolko veliki
<CrazyLemon> milf na forumu!
<CrazyLemon> navali !
<CrazyLemon> ahhahaha
<alyosha> hahahha:D
<nafisa> kje milf?
<alyosha> we don't like milf's
<bogdanov> haha
<BigWhale> milf?
<nafisa> da vidim, kako ta twitter dela
<BigWhale> ce je stara mama je kvecjemu lahko gilf
<red_> pošl ji pm
<BigWhale> nafisa, twitter dela dokler ne prite failwhale
<red_> da boš zrihtu
<BigWhale> a jest?
<CrazyLemon> grammar nazi :D
<red_> sam da boš "računu" ampak tako pač ...
<red_> kdorkoli k ma account
<nafisa> ja, saj ga ne bom tolk gonila, no
<red_> ;)
<yang> marko-_-: kje pa bos dobil 400 eur, ali hodis v sluzbo ?
<nafisa> če nau delu pač nau
<BigWhale> jest itak vsaki recem da sam u naturalijah racunam
<nafisa> saj imam blogspot za razpisavat se
<marko-_-> yang, ne govorim o sebi, ena kolegica je pripravljena dat tolko za svojo sobo
<red_> :)
<BigWhale> nafisa, sej na twitterju se ne mores razpisat. k je sam 140 znakov :>
<marko-_-> me zanima zakaj:>
<yang> marko-_-: ja saj to je kar veliko denarja 400 eur, za to dobis v kamniku ze garsonjero
<marko-_-> sej
<marko-_-> ma ni point to!!
<yang> marko-_-: bolje iti malo izven
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> 400€ dat za svojo sobo je noro
<yang> pa si sam
<marko-_-> kdo bo tolko dal
<marko-_-> kaj ma ta oseba
<yang> ma ja
<marko-_-> za skrivat
<marko-_-> da rabi svojo sobo
<bogdanov> :)))
<BigWhale> odvisno
<marko-_-> to me zanima
<marko-_-> :>
<marko-_-> da je pripravljena dat 400
<nafisa> ja, dobr ... po pa FB
<BigWhale> jest k sem se prvic odselil sem dajal vec k pol place za garsonjero
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- pol zrihtaj dvosobno stanovanje pa naj ona da 400€ ..ti pa daš 100€  pa je :))
<bogdanov> marko dj ti 200 pa ona 200 pabota skp u sobi :))
<yang> pa ce imas svojo sobo, se ne mores iti niti prostitucije, garsonjera je bolje
<nafisa> FB pa je tud v kurcu
<marko-_-> haha CrazyLemon sej :DD
<BigWhale> sam mi je blo vec vredno, da mam svoj mir
<nafisa> ma ... en bo že delu ta cajt, ko drug nau
<red_> lol, yang
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: linux reklame  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4789/new/posts/
<marko-_-> sam jaz sem tak človek
<marko-_-> da veš
<marko-_-> rabim včasih svoj mir
<marko-_-> res mir
<nafisa> jst imam svoj mir ... lahko se tud obdelujem pa fukam pa gledam porniče v miru, če so kaki res dobri BDSM
<marko-_-> da muziko našopam, rovam po nosu, sam v boksarcah
<BigWhale> aja no jest po nosu vrtam tud v javnosti
<yang> hehe nafisa, only hardcore
<upd> spet od teh fukap m
<BigWhale> to mi ni nerodn :P
<bogdanov> lool
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<red_> ditto
<nafisa> hardcore je presoft za mene
<bogdanov> upd pjd u kms jebat :))
<yang> nafisa the domina
<red_> to zveni kot nekaj, kar bi čak noris reku
<nafisa> nisem domina
<nafisa> od kod vam to?
<upd> bogdanov jebu bom vas vse tle
<red_> "hardocre je presoft za mene" - chuck norris
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> looooooool
<BigWhale> eh
<BigWhale> hardcore je subjektivna stvar
<BigWhale> enim je hardcore ze to, da majo luc przgano
<nafisa> ja ... to je pri meni, ko imam migreno :D
<BigWhale> pa da sexajo takrat k ne delajo otrok
<yang> marko-_-: ampak ce pogledas realno, eno ali dve leti si se pri starsih, prisparas 10-15.000 eur in vzames se malo kredita in si kupis garsonjero v rovtah pri logatcu, pa je tvoje
<marko-_-> hardcore je sam ena stvar
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiBxz3E8wTM
<marko-_-> TO JE HARDCORE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Most Precious Blood - Shut the fuck up jailbreak(2011)
<BigWhale> yang, malo kredita? :)
<nafisa> po definiciji je meni hardcore grob sex ...
<nafisa> jst pa ne rabm sexa
<nafisa> samo korobač
<marko-_-> yang, pri starših sem še do oktobra
<CrazyLemon> v dveh letih prišparat 15k  € ...ja..to bi bilo fajn..če bi res tako bilo :)
<yang> marko-_-: pa malo "podaljsaj"
<marko-_-> pa nočem bit sam tud ne v stanovanju
<marko-_-> mah bom že
<marko-_-> :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: je sej ce realno pogledas je tako, ce moras dat vsak mesec 500 eur s stroski
<yang> zakaj zato da nimas nic od tega
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  jaz sem u 2h letih porabu 12.000€ zua posrano najemnino in zdj smo nazaj pri curi doma:D
<yang> no evo
<nafisa> da zračunam ...
<BigWhale> yang, stanovanje te pride se ene petkrat tolk :)
<red_> alyosha: a resno???
<red_> 12k se sliš velik ja
<yang> bolje da si doma, pa starse posljes za vikend na dopust, kadar punco pripeljes domov
<red_> 6k/let to je kok 0.5k na mesec?
<yang> BigWhale: v rovtah pri logatcu ?
<nafisa> jst sem 2 leti nazaj plačala okol 600 eur na leto za študenta ...
<marko-_-> mislim da bom spet začel dilat travo
<BigWhale> ja, tam te sam stirkrat tolk pride :>
<bogdanov> marko lol
<bogdanov> lah zame
<marko-_-> hahaha
<marko-_-> o fak
<marko-_-> na fejsbuk
<BigWhale> yang, kreditna sposobnost je pa tko od oka ena tretjina place
<marko-_-> sem napisal
<marko-_-> Marko Å tih
<marko-_-> Kdo bi rad bil z mano v carskem stanovanju namesto v pederskem studentskem v LJ?
<marko-_-> pa mam 2 kandidatki
<marko-_-> KANDIDATKI
<marko-_-> torej punci
<marko-_-> za z mano živet
<marko-_-> carsko
<bogdanov> asta
<bogdanov> dobre?
<marko-_-> itak
<red_> hočeta sexat s tabo
<BigWhale> se prav ce mas 1500 neto place ti dajo nekje 500 EUR kredita na mesec
<red_> obv.
<yang> BigWhale: ma ja sej vem, realnost je taka, da dobis kredit samo ce si manager propadlega podjetja in to miljonski, za navadne drzavljane ki bi ga vrnili ni kreditov pri nas
<bogdanov> marko najam eno sobo
<bogdanov> za 1 dan
<bogdanov> da pojebes
<bogdanov> pol pa je to to
<bogdanov> haha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: instalacija ubuntuja-stara mama zacetnica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4791/new/posts/
<alyosha> yang: jjp...500€ na mesec da ne govorimo pol še use zraven..hrana itd itd:D
<alyosha> samo najemnina to
<BigWhale> yang, to spet ni res... :) dobis kredit na 30 let recimo s hipoteko na stanovanje
<yang> v teh casih, tezka je
<BigWhale> al pa na manj
<yang> mors bit za nedolocen cas zaposlen
<yang> kdo pa je danes se za nedolocen cas od mladih zaposlen ;)
<nafisa> marko-_- maš pa ideje :D
<BigWhale> seveda mors bit za nedolocen cas zaposlen
<BigWhale> to je pa ponavadi pogoj ja
<BigWhale> ni pa nujno
<BigWhale> ce mas na banki racun in ce vidjo stalne prihodke
<BigWhale> pol tud ne komplicirajo kej dost
<yang> men se 2000 kredita niso hoteli dati
<BigWhale> yah, ce si student pol ti ga ne dajo
<yang> ma nisem ampak banke so v ...
<yang> nimajo dnarja
<BigWhale> ah banke majo dnar
<BigWhale> sam ne dajo ga od sebe :)
<BigWhale> kar je v bistvu prav, ce folk ni kreditno sposoben
<BigWhale> to je tak catch-22
<yang> sej pravim, miljonski kredit dobis, tacga za stanovanje ce si navaden drzavljan pa ne
<BigWhale> ne posplosuj no. :) za tisti milijonski kredit mors marskej pokazat
<upd> ma kaj nabiješ 7 otrok pa dobiš hišo
<nafisa> ja, dimičeva morš bit :D
<alyosha> ma kredit dolgoročni na 20 30let tezko dobiš tudi če maš redno sluzbo pri kasnih privatnikih in tko
<alyosha> drzavna firma
<yang> joj sam privatnikom se izogibaj
<alyosha> al pa kašne res velike firme
<yang> to je mafija
<yang> ti prste polomijo
<alyosha> ma tudi d.o.o. kašen manjši da je
<alyosha> ne ne  mislim privatniku da delaš
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ne da sposodiš denar
<BigWhale> yang, ce delas pri privatniku, ne da si dnar sposodis
<alyosha> to se ne dela:D
<yang> aja narobe sem prebral
<BigWhale> mislim krediti se dajejo na case-by-case basis
<yang> sem mislil tisto Posojilo d.o.o.
<marko-_-> fak
<BigWhale> jest sem pr moji banki ze precej dolg casa komitent in nikol ni blo nobenih problemov
<marko-_-> če bi jst mel 10-15 kil manj
<marko-_-> bi bil taki womanizer
<BigWhale> in zmeri dobim ce kej nucam
<alyosha> tu je en znanec uzel 5000€ pri "privatniku" pa ko ni vrnu so ga odpeljali u gozd obrili na nulo ga slekli in pustili tam:D
<yang> BigWhale: NLB ?
<BigWhale> ne, Abanka
<alyosha> abanka je kr uredu
<yang> ex-jugobanka
<alyosha> nas so na austriski nategnili super
<alyosha> jebemijih
<BigWhale> mah, sej stvar je cist preprosta.
<yang> NLB je bolj v krizi
<BigWhale> prebrat si mors pogoje
<BigWhale> poslovanja
<marko-_-> eh jebiga
<marko-_-> pripravljen sem dat
<marko-_-> 200€
<marko-_-> na mesec
<BigWhale> in preracunat kaksne so obresti
<marko-_-> za stanovanje
<marko-_-> + stroški
<alyosha> kao da se uzame kratkoročnega za odplačat zadeve in pol da se uzame na 20 let...kratkoročnega ti u poslovalnici odobrijo brez problema
<BigWhale> kakorkoli
<bogdanov> lol marko :D
<alyosha> pol dolgoročnega pa u LJ na glavni niso odobrili
<alyosha> pa smo sisali
<yang> ok jaz sibam  domov
<marko-_-> bosta mi stara dva plačevala itak
<marko-_-> boli me kurac
<alyosha> dali že aro 2mio sit
<alyosha> in propadlo use
<marko-_-> al pa bom babico napizdil
<alyosha> zdj pa treba plačevat 240€ za nekaj kar nimamo
<alyosha> ...
<bogdanov> dj babica
<bogdanov> nj ti prepise use
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> babica ja:D
<alyosha> ni nam druge
<alyosha> :D
<marko-_-> Neo--, a si ti neo s matrice
<marko-_-> prosim odgovori po resnici
<Neo--> ja
<marko-_-> carsko
<nafisa> marko ... si si opral roke?
<nafisa> looool
<marko-_-> :>
<Neo--> a rabs red pill?
<marko-_-> ne
<marko-_-> Neo--, jst bi raj neke dr0g3
<Neo--> đanki
<bogdanov> lol
<marko-_-> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/68246_1723260121976_1252551117_1967281_396397_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1252551117
<miha> jej ratal današnja naloga... android fotoaparat, predogled, slikanje, pa avtomatika prek gmaila na ciljni mail kot priponka..yeah !
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: instalacija ubuntuja-stara mama zacetnica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4791/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: linux reklame  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4789/new/posts/
<nafisa> ej, a je na ubuntu kak tak program, kot je v winsih paint?
<nafisa> ah
<nafisa> bom v gimpu
<miha> !google ubuntu paint
<Seniorita> MS paint for Ubuntu? - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202729
<miha> !forum ubuntu paint
<Seniorita> Tux Paint in slovenščina (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi - Ubuntu ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/494/
<miha> poglej mal
<nafisa> saj v gimpu se po moje tud da?
<miha> nekatere stvari je precej komplicirano delat
<miha> ampak.. naj bi se dal :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] evareva: instalacija ubuntuja-stara mama zacetnica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4791/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<red_> aaa !forum
<Seniorita> Gmail http://mail.google.com/mail/?hl=sl&tab=wm
<red_> lepa lepa
<miha> !forum irc
<Seniorita> [php] irc slovenski bot, magari za loganje (Stran 1 ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2101/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Prsketanje vokala v ultrastar deluxe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4790/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/02/live-from-apples-ipad-2-event/
<Seniorita> Live from Apple's iPad 2 event -- Engadget
<marko-_-> christooss, oa?
<red_> ipad2
<red_> ste videli nove mekbuke pro?
<red_> Gre kdo v ameriko v kratkem :P
<Sky[x]> red_ Å¡e men enga prnes MBP :)
<red_> so hudi,ne?
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNoSPrP3EqU&feature=player_embedded#at=22
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Dancarinas do funk Surra de Bunda SEXY DANCE
<red_> pa še dolar je čip zdej
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> I'm sorry for spaming...but Apple is so much more than just a basket of apples ...it's experience...
<Sky[x]> :D
<red_> !google 1200 usd to eur
<Seniorita> 1200 USD in EUR Exchange Rates - US Dollar Euro Exchange Rates http://usd.exchangerates24.com/eur/?q=1200
<red_> 870 euro
<BigWhale> er
<red_> je 13" bmp
<BigWhale> to zna google ze sam skonvertat
<Sky[x]> kaj pa 15" ta močnej ?
<BigWhale> sam 1200 USD in EUR napises
<Sky[x]> !google 1200 USD in EUR
<Seniorita> 1200 USD in EUR Exchange Rates - US Dollar Euro Exchange Rates http://usd.exchangerates24.com/eur/?q=1200
<BigWhale> v google ne tle
<red_> grafiko ma nek radeon mobility
<Sky[x]> vem da v google probam če kle tud dela :D
<bogdanov> mitch bucanon! haha
<red_> bw, sem mislim, da bo rezultat sm napisal :)
<Sky[x]> kr radeon grafo so dal notr :>
<Sky[x]> drug let bojp intel opustl pa amd dal notr haha :D
<red_> hd 6490m
<bogdanov> amd sux
<bogdanov> :>
<red_> ja sej zato je baje tok časa trajal update
<red_> ker so mel neke težave z nvidio
<red_> sem pa tja pa take fore
<red_> načeloma pa zgleda skor isti k prejšn model oz isto no, tako na videz
<bogdanov> hehe
<red_> pa kaje s tem applom glupim
<red_> veš kok bi oni več prodal v eu
<red_> če bi mel mbp po 850 eur
<red_> oz. pač po dolar/eur rejtu
<red_> tko pa marsikoga odvrne ko vidi da skoraj 300 eurov samo na kurzu zgubi
<alyosha> kaj Å¡teka tu kdo Gimp?
<alyosha> rad bi stroke na textu naredu pa negre
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ka bi ti gučau po slovensko ...
<alyosha> na tekstu bi rad stroke(rob druge barve) naredu
<red_> probaj označit text pa potem desni klik
<red_> saj to je precej osnovna zadeva
<miha> Ubuntu
<miha> Join me now for my "Ask the Ubuntu Community Manager" live video Q+A session - join at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon - be sure to register a ustream.tv account so you can type and ask a question!
<alyosha> ma imaš možnost na meniju Edit>stroke
<Seniorita> At Home With Jono Bacon on USTREAM: Ramblings on community, Linux and technology from Jono Bacon..
<alyosha> samo je zno zatemnjeno da se neda kliknit
<nafisa> i love my sex
<nafisa> red_ is back
<CrazyLemon> <bogdanov> amd sux
<CrazyLemon> you suck!
<CrazyLemon> amd je zakon
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> :))
<red_> ja evo
<bogdanov> jah tkoje
<red_> rebutnu sn
<bogdanov> ce nimas dnarja
<bogdanov> amd and ati
<bogdanov> ce mas dnar
<bogdanov> intel in nvidia
<bogdanov> :)
<red_> wb, BW
<CrazyLemon> lol
<BigWhale> sem mogu v the other OS zbootat :P
<CrazyLemon> če nimaš pameti..intel in nvidia..če maš  pamet prišparaj keš in kupi enako zmogljiv amd + ati
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<BigWhale> k pisem blog post o tem kako ma windows pokvarjen boot :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy sicer
<CrazyLemon> še zdej k bo fusion pršu na trg
<bogdanov> delno mas prov dobis za dost manj denarja
<bogdanov> dobro amd in ati kisto
<bogdanov> sam glede performanca
<bogdanov> se lah skrijeta
<bogdanov> :)
<yang> Hehe tale Art optika k je bla v nabiralniku, zadaj je taka slikca da ce okol obrnes, zgleda k da je nekdo na smrt prestrasen
<sasa84> jono bacon time :D
<bogdanov> sasa oa?
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> !forum natečaj za ubuntu.si design
<Seniorita> Ubuntu.si natečaj za design majic - SAMO DESIGN (Stran 1) - Ubuntu ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3890/
<sasa84> ?
<CrazyLemon> !forum prvi april
<Seniorita> Zabavni YouTube (Stran 1) - Prosti čas, šola in ostale bedarije ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2939/
<CrazyLemon> !forum 1. april
<Seniorita> Zabavni YouTube (Stran 1) - Prosti čas, šola in ostale bedarije ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2939/
<CrazyLemon> ma fakju stupid bot
<nafisa> jajaja
<nafisa> hahaha*
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> bogdanov, community manager od ubuntu
<nafisa> oj, sasa84
<sasa84> živjo nafisa
<nafisa> kako si?
<sasa84> ma kar, hvala
<sasa84> ti?
<sasa84> BigWhale, sam zate: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I&feature=feedf
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Lady Gaga - Bad Romance
<nafisa> pa bo ... počasi
<nafisa> lih sokca pijem in gledam, kaj za eno čudo je twitter :D
<BigWhale> sasa84, awww <3
<CrazyLemon> twitter sux :s
<BigWhale> not in a good way
<sasa84> BigWhale, presenečaš me, da ti je všeč gaga
<sasa84> :)
<BigWhale> zakaj pa ne? zenska ma ful dobr glas
<BigWhale> pet zna tud
<BigWhale> in oblekla se je v goveje zrezke :>
<BigWhale> what's there not to like?! :P
<nafisa> ja, dobr bo za moje psihične izpade
<nafisa> za pisat: waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sasa84> gaaaagaaa ulaaaalaaaalaaaaa aaaa
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> you are gaga ..yes you aree :>
<sasa84> :P
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> račkeeeeeeee
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> no kdo bo napisal kako novico za ubuntu.si ??
<bogdanov> ti?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ti rad pišeš mar ne! :)
<BigWhale> hah
<BigWhale> a
<sasa84> BigWhale, a smem dat eno žensko opombo? :P
<BigWhale> <BigWhale> en blog post se trudim napisat
<BigWhale> <BigWhale> pa mi kr ne ratuje
<BigWhale> ja?
<sasa84> starejši si, bolš zgledaš... prej si bil kt en papek, zdej si dost bl dec :P
<CrazyLemon> <BigWhale> k pisem blog post o tem kako ma windows pokvarjen boot :>
<CrazyLemon> očitno ti !
<BigWhale> ja zdej
<BigWhale> k sem mel draft dva mesca
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3R3KqrJAI4
<Seniorita> YouTube        - [HD] Lady GaGa - Paparazzi Acoustic Version (Live @ 95.8 Capital FM Radio)
<CrazyLemon> lej...mene sploh ne moti če copy/pasteaš ta tvoj blog poste na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> res ne
<CrazyLemon> :))
<BigWhale> :))
<nafisa> bigwhale ... ko boš mel tok sivih las, k jst .... se pa oglasi :P
<BigWhale> bom probal  kej no
<CrazyLemon> hvala bigćy :$
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> BigWhale, upam da najdem...moj naj posnetk od nje...al je pela pr ellen al kje že...čist hudo
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: X april 2011  | Če bi kdo rad kako novico napisal /msg CrazyLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vejca manka
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: X april 2011  | Če bi kdo rad kako novico napisal /msg CrazyLemon VEJICA
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ne
<sasa84> loooooooooooooooooooool
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<sasa84> bumbo mali :D
<sasa84> papa papa paparazzi :P
<red_> sasa
<red_> a si bla na evharističnem kongresu?=
<CrazyLemon> če je bla?? ona je bila organizatorka!
<red_> lol
<nafisa> kolega flancam, naj se za pusta obleče v mikimiško
<sasa84> red_, prejšn dan smo mel žurko pred farovžem in smo ga do 6h zjutri pil...pol veš d nism mogla it, drugač sem pa mela namen ja :D
<sasa84> še župnik mi je ob 5h zjutri prnesu viski :P
<red_> jao
<nafisa> mi smo v šentvidu pri cerkvi ob stranskem vhodu za maškare kadil travo vsako leto
<sasa84> drugač pa... se mi zdi, da je evharistija neki intimnega, zto nisem fan takih velikih dogodkov
<BigWhale> evharistijo so si itak v RKC zmislil
<nafisa> dobr je ... zakaj se kregamo o RKC?
<BigWhale> ma jest se nic ne kregam
<sasa84> nafisa, to ni še nč :P
<nafisa> vsakmu kakor paše
<nafisa> ej ... požar je treba pogasit na začetku
<red_> jaz se tut ne kregam ...
<nafisa> drugače vse pogori
<sasa84> hehehe
<red_> sasa kaj se pa ve od Jezusovga otroštva
<red_> al pa kaj vas na faxu učijo?
<BigWhale> red, mal
<nafisa> teologija ni sveto pismo
<nafisa> prisom, hvala
<BigWhale> red_, takrat pred polnoletnostjo ni bil noben omembe vreden :>
<red_> hehe
<nafisa> s tridesetimi je začel ...
<nafisa> pri 12ih je bil z učitelji in filozofi ... k sta ga marija pa jožef pozabla
<BigWhale> nafisa, pr nas je teologija zlo zlimana z RKC
<sasa84> BigWhale, ni res
<BigWhale> ah je no
<BigWhale> sej se trudjo
<nafisa> big ... posluš saško
<sasa84> če bi bil teološki fax tko zliman z vatikanom, neb dobil črne pike :P
<BigWhale> sej to je ni dolg nazaj dobil
<red_> a teologija je striktno veda o krščanstvu al tut judovstvo pa protestantizem pa take fore?
<sasa84> tud
<nafisa> veda o božanstvih
<red_> aha
<BigWhale> red, you fai :P
<BigWhale> fail
<nafisa> bogovih ...
<red_> BW, pojma nima :)
<nafisa> vera in kultura
<sasa84> mamo verstva...od velikih današnjih verstvih, pol vzhodna filozofija...
<red_> nimam**
<red_> a so kšne ekskurzije na vzhod potem
<BigWhale> teologija je veda o religijah in vplivu religij in verovanj
<sasa84> judovstvo itak...na dost področjih morš prvo štekat judovstvo, da ti je kšna stvar jasna
<red_> jaz bi finančno podprto raziskavo o budizmu
<red_> ;)
<BigWhale> zakwa pa?
<nafisa> ok ... mejte se
<red_> ale, nafisa
<red_> se vidmo jutr
<nafisa> saj bom tu
<sasa84> red_, v sloveniji maš se mi zdi dve budistični skupnosti :P
<nafisa> sam ne bom brala tega
<sasa84> nek so se dajal :P
<sasa84> BigWhale, religiologija je veda o religijah
<red_> bw, typo, jaz bi imel ZASE podprto raziskavo o budizmu
<red_> projekt uni lj
<red_> pa gremo mal u tibet pa na tajsko :)))
<sasa84> religiologija pa ni zgolj znanost, ki je izpeljana iz teologije
<red_> da "strokovno preučimo" ;)
<red_> religiogiogoja
<red_> hudo ime
<red_> relgiogjoja
<red_> eh ne morm izgovort :)
<nafisa> religiologija
<BigWhale> religiologija? a to mamo pr nas?
<sasa84> jp
<BigWhale> pol smo zgleda neke izjeme
<sasa84> je na teologiji tud, doktorski študij si pa delijo teološka, fdv (mejbi tud ff...nisem zihr)
<nafisa> kolega noče bit miki miška :cry:
<BigWhale> googlov prvi hit na religiology je na urban dictionary :D
<red_> lol
<sasa84> men se zdi, da je doktorat iz religiologije povezan Å¡e z nekim faxom
<sasa84> čeprou... religiologi iz fdvja znajo ustrelt kšne hude bučke :P
<sasa84> prof. iz fdvja je 1x bentil, da sploh nismo ekumensko usmerjeni, ker z evangeličani nimamo maš... potrebno ga je bilo poučiti, da evangeličani pač nimajo maš :P
<red_> religiolog ... sounds made up
<sasa84> naziv dobiš doktor znanosti s področja religiologije
<sasa84> (v sloveniji)
<red_> a to je un
<red_> srečo dragoš
<red_> ta je vedno na trenjih
<red_> ko je kej z rkc
<sasa84> ne ne...en drug
<sasa84> joj, sej če bi vidla priimk bi se takoj spomnla
<nafisa> rektalno sinhrono plavanje ...
<red_> nvm
<sasa84> red_, čist tko... na teologiji imamo ene 7 filozofskih predmetov, sveto pismo, zgodnje krščanstvo, dogmatiko, pravo, moralko, jezike, retoriko, didaktiko, psihologijo...
<sasa84> bla bla bla
<sasa84> tko da boš prbližno vedu kaj se učimo
<nafisa> grščinoooooooooooo
<red_> aha
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> hebrejščino! ;)
<nafisa> ja, to mi je Å¡e bl misterijus :D
<sasa84> ta mi je bla še najbl všeč od vseh 'starih' jezikov :)
<nafisa> ej, a predavanja imate odprte narave?
<nafisa> za jezike?
<sasa84> red_, zahtevana je sam latinščina in en tuj jezik... če želiš pa lahko hodiš dodatno še na grščino in hebrejščino
<sasa84> nafisa, predavanja so itak javna
<nafisa> oky ...
<red_> latin. je kul pomojem
<nafisa> pol bom kolegico nahecala, če me pelje na hebrejščino
<nafisa> da vidim ... če mi bo ok
<sasa84> hebrejščine pa ni blo zdej že ene 4 leta razpisane...ker je šou prfox u penzijo, k je to učil... ostali pa jo ne razpišejo (ki jo pač tud znajo)
<red_> so ti takoj jasna medicinska pisanja
<sasa84> sicer pa prof. krašovec...on bi ti nudil kšje inštrukcije :P
<nafisa> aja, Å¡koda
<red_> supralaterils tibiae scapula
<nafisa> inštrukcije?
<nafisa> a to v kabinetu? :D
<nafisa> al v kaki sobici, k jo jst oddajam?
<sasa84> tipo ma 4 doktorate...zna pa u nulo lat, gr, hebr, koptščino, sirščino in ostale grablce v klinopisu, pa tko ene 8-10 drugih tujih jezikov
<sasa84> njemu je tmal problem predavat na nemški akademiji znanosti in umetnosti
<nafisa> hudooo
<nafisa> klinopis
<sasa84> sam je pa vidt, d je preveč brihtn
<nafisa> ma prevelko glavo pa plešo?
<sasa84> tip ma dr. iz teologije v rimu, dr. iz biblicistike na biblicumu, dr. iz filozofije na sorboni in dr. iz jezikoslovja na jeruzal. univerzi
<sasa84> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slika:Joze_krasovec.jpg
<Seniorita> Slika:Joze krasovec.jpg - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<sasa84> ajaaaaaaaa, to je brat od unga krašovca, k je mb zafuru :P
<sasa84> nafisa, kljub vsemu... s takim človekom je muka ostat sam
<nafisa> verjamem ...
<nafisa> že z mojim fotrom se je težko pogovarjat pa samo dokumentarce gleda
<marko-_-> christooss, a greš openareno
<nafisa> kaj Å¡ele s takim, k ma 4 doktorate
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> hehehehe
<sasa84> 1x sva zapadla v tako debato glede pascala in njegove stave vere... stomatr, da bi me nekdo takrat vprašu kolk mi je ime, vrjetn neb vedla
<nafisa> hahahaha
<sasa84> čak, veš kaj je blo pa najbolš  ?? :PPP
<nafisa> a?
<CrazyLemon> da sta se dala dol na knjigah ??
<sasa84> enkrat pride do mene...1 uro pred predavanjem...in me pros, če mam jaz lohk eno uro predavanj, ker on čaka en kliz "iz inozemstva"
<sasa84> buahahaha
<nafisa> jst sem se z jamnikom neki kregala 1x ... nimam pojma, kaj že ... neki o svetem pismu, se mi zdi ... glavno, da je moja obveljala
<sasa84> hehehehe
<BigWhale> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q22oGInO-uo
<nafisa> tupa pa nisem ...
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Queen - Breakthru
<miha> a vidve sta sošolki
<sasa84> nafisa, midva z jamnikom sva 1x mela debato o heglu in zlu :P
<nafisa> o, marija
<nafisa> bigwhale ... kjut bejba
<BigWhale> zdej je najbrz ze gilf :P
<sasa84> pridem na izpit... potegnem vprašanja, se prpravm...pride do mene, mi vse zame in prbije "saška, jaz vem d ti vse to znaš...dejva se kej druzga pogovarjat"...in pol sva mela hegla, k mi je najbl obupn filozof evr
<nafisa> ne milf?
<nafisa> hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sasa84> tonči :D
<sasa84> mi smo Å¡li z njim na irsko
<nafisa> mene je ravnatlca dijaškega poslala k njemu ... ker sem ji rekla, da je psica ...
<nafisa> pol sva se pa pogovarjala, da je preveč tečna :D
<sasa84> hehehehe
<BigWhale> nafisa, jah ne vem... stvar je bla izdana leta 1989
<nafisa> ko sem se rodila :D
<BigWhale> 23 let nazaj
<nafisa> 22
<sasa84> nafisa, jamnik zna kšno tako prbit d joj :P
<BigWhale> 22 ja
<nafisa> jst sem 89 letnik
<nafisa> mende vem D:
<sasa84> mlada :P
<sasa84> kje je že to...22
<nafisa> ja, jamnik j kr faca
<BigWhale> jest sem tud 1977 letnik pa sem se vceri mislu da sem 33 star
<nafisa> sam mi je globokar boljši
<nafisa> jst sem 21 stara
<nafisa> letos bom 22
<sasa84> BigWhale, a nis mel ti pred kratkim rd?
<sasa84> se mi zdi d sm ti še voščla na fbju :P
<BigWhale> en mesec nazaj ja
<BigWhale> mau vec
<nafisa> dedek :P
<nafisa> moj bo letos 33 :O
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> ok ... whatever ...
<Grega> watevaaaaa
<BigWhale> nafisa, kwa whatever? :)
<nafisa> ja, navajena sem ... da je bil vsak moj tip okol 40
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa maš tok mladga pa ti je čudno ane..boga
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> miha, si kle?
<sasa84> kdaj bom dobila položnco za članarino? ;)
<CrazyLemon> em..prašaj raje tadeja :)
<Grega> daj naslov, ti bom jaz poslal kaksno
<Grega> :)
<sasa84> a tadej ma to? :P
<sasa84> en vem d ma :P
<CrazyLemon> ja? :)
<sasa84> Tadej, kdaj pride položnca? :P
<sasa84> Grega, mam svojih zadost
<sasa84> 3 plačujem vsak mesc...2 zavarovanji + mobitel :P
<Grega> no, sem mislil, da jih mas rada.. :)
<sasa84> tja... :P
<Tadej> sasa84: dobis mail v kratkem...
<Tadej> sem novi tajnik :D
<sasa84> ooooo
<Grega> fail :>
<sasa84> a to kar si hotu mene potegnt? :P
<Tadej> hehe
<Tadej> zamenjal smo tajnika
<Tadej> zato se je zavlekl
<Tadej> ker ma tajnik to cez
<Tadej> brb
<teardrop> lo
<CrazyLemon> 'lo
<sasa84> lo
<red_> a je kdo na ntoebooku?
<miha> ja
<nafisa> ntoebooku? ne
<sasa84> ja
<sasa84> red_, kaj je?
<nafisa> kaj je ntoebook?
<sasa84> mislu notebook...po mojem mnenju
<miha> !google notebook imdb
<Seniorita> The Notebook (2004) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0332280/
<nafisa> a notebook ...
<nafisa> jst sem na netbooku
<zdobersek1> jao.
<nafisa> kaj jao? ;:D
<zdobersek1> miha ga serje
<nafisa> a da ga?
<nafisa> jst tud tko mislim ... k mi je reku, da sem mu všeč ... al neki podobnega ...
<CrazyLemon> a to je reku? pacek!
<BigWhale> Dance with us, clap your hand do what we do!
<sasa84> a se kdo ukvarja kle s crossfit? :P
<miha> hehe
 * miha ne zanika nič.
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> a to je uno, če ima kdo trdega odveč, ga lahko pride vtaknt men?
<nafisa> disk v moj komp ...
<nafisa> točno
<nafisa> takrat je to izjavil
<BigWhale> <3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1IxOS4VzKM
<Seniorita> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.
<sasa84> BigWhale, lol
<sasa84_> nč folk...pridni bodte
<teardrop> BigWhale, kaj to nekj sharas, če ne moremo vsi gledat?
<teardrop> sasa84_, ne bomo
<BigWhale> zakwa ne mores?
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> Fuck me
<BigWhale> je v naslovu
<BigWhale> sorry
<BigWhale> :P
<BigWhale> mors bit prjavlen
<sasa84_> lol
<upd> http://pastebin.com/dD1dtusQ anyone understand ?
<Seniorita> C# |         private void RampVertices()          {
<miha> upd: od oka
<miha> najprej so normale ploskev, za osvetlitev
<miha> pol pa detekcija trkov z očrtanimi kroglani
<miha> tolk vidim
<miha> delno iz komentarjev :D
<miha> vertex buffer object (vbo) pa pač da naenkrat to pošljem v izris
<miha> pošlješ
<Grega> CrazyLemon: a ze dolgo spremljas top gear? katero sezono naj downloadam?
<upd> ja... ubistvu me zanima, na koncu rampe dobim višino 140f
<miha> upd: sam to ne more bit vsa koda
<miha> :)
<upd> a višina rampe je 150f
<upd> ja je Å¡e ene 2000 vrstic
<upd> boundingsphere bi moral bit med stopali
<upd> ampak to pomeni da je malo višje kot pa točke rampe
<miha> ne vem, izriši zadeve pa sproti izpisuj koordinate
<miha> probi.. dokler ne skapiraš :)
<miha> ja no sfero si reku da je '1' vlka
<upd> sj razumem vem kaj je narobe, sam mislu da bo kdo kakšno optimalno rešitev vedu :P
<upd> da
 * miha ne
<upd> ma kurac na konc bom višini prištel 10 pa bo
<upd> sam pol bo problem na začetku ko bo tkoj kar 10
<miha> vidiš že znaš :D
<miha> kr skaliri mal glede na sredino
<miha> recimo
<miha> :D
<miha> pol se bo na začetku in na konc ujemal :D
<upd> bravo! mathhelper.Clamp, pa dam min in max
<upd> i love you
<miha> upd: končno razume
<miha> razumeš znanstveni pristop
<miha> če se meritve ne skladajo s teorijo
<miha> popraviš meritve
<miha> :D
<upd> haha ja
<upd> 147 super bo, pol je pa itaq naslednja površina že
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ5-hBcSDBU&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Why an iPad will never replace a classical Newspaper
<upd> lol
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXo3NFqkaRM&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Husky Dog Talking - " I love you "
<christooss> jo jo
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> av kej akcije
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss> lahko
<christooss> kšno igro
<bogdanov> dj uklop
<bogdanov> pa magar bote
<christooss> že delam na tem
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> oks
<upd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious xD
<Seniorita> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<christooss> evo up and running
<bogdanov> ok
<CrazyLemon> Grega že dolg ja..in vse najbolš :)
<Tadej> Grega: kot zacnes na zacetku novega top geara
<Tadej> torej odkar je hammond not
<CrazyLemon> to je pa kok že ? 7-8 letT ?
<CrazyLemon> oz več
<Tadej> kr neki cajta
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss> bogdanov aj konc?
<CrazyLemon> doug.......čaaaaaaas
<christooss> :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> a nis
<bogdanov> prekinu
<bogdanov> men je prekinl
<bogdanov> ?
<christooss> ne
<christooss> a ti je kšn error napisal
<bogdanov> ne sam
<bogdanov> tko :D
<christooss> a maš allow download
<bogdanov> ja
<christooss> dej probi zdej konektat
<christooss> sam da vidm kaj napiše
<bogdanov> ok
<christooss> aja mislm da vem kaj je :)
<bogdanov> da ne gre
<bogdanov> downloadat
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> laski umiti,eblji zabiti :D
<nafisa> ž*
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> miha lost terminal :)
<bogdanov> haha
<manca_> gremo lostat terminal :D
<CrazyLemon> je kaj pametnega na tvju?
<bogdanov> je ksn
<bogdanov> pametn film=?
<CrazyLemon> ne :(
<CrazyLemon> oz je en
<CrazyLemon> yogi bear
<nafisa> ma, na tv3 gledam zločine
<CrazyLemon> kake zločine?
<nafisa> neka posilstva so bila ...
<CrazyLemon> blah..sux
<nafisa> in sedaj preiskujejo
<bogdanov> na tvju
<bogdanov> ni nc
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> idin arsenal je 5:0
<bogdanov> zmagu
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> zdej bo 30rock
<CrazyLemon> http://www.napovednik.com/tv6655304_30_rock_30_rock_3_sezona_20_del_ameriske_nanizanke
<Seniorita> 30 Rock (30 Rock), 3. sezona, 20. del ameriške nanizanke
<CrazyLemon> to grem gledat :D
<bogdanov> crazykva
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> tron
<bogdanov> aj zakej
<CrazyLemon> mah
<CrazyLemon> men ni všeč
<bogdanov> mah toj
<bogdanov> sfantaziran
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma sej je cool če je fantasy
<CrazyLemon> sam tole je mal too much
<bogdanov> a dejjjj
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem ugasnit klimo pa 30 rock gledat
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaaaajde
<bogdanov> rock
<bogdanov> sux
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss_> jst grem pa spat
<christooss_> lahko noč
<bogdanov> ln
<nafisa> k bi kdo vedu moj fentazi ...
<nafisa> not wanna know :D
<nafisa> sam dolg traja, da te dol vrže, a?
<nafisa> skaj mobajl
<nafisa> lahko noč, kristus
<bogdanov> Ugodno prodam brezhibno delujoco graficno kartico, ATI - 264VT2
<bogdanov> Je že malce starejša, ampak zaradi tega še boljša. Takih ne delajo vec sploh.
<bogdanov> LOOL
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> uuu, končn me je vrglo dol
<Sky-mobile> lp
<marko__> christooss_, ping
<marko__> aj kurc spat je Å¡el peder
<marko__> pizda materina
<marko__> KURC PICKA AIDS
<marko__> mater
<upd> :)
<marko__> bogdanov, a greš openareno
<nafisa> kuga je to openarena?
<marko__> kopija quake trojke
<nafisa> in kaj je to?
<nafisa> igrca?
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-03
<nafisa> ibuprofen je iz sintetičnega konglomerata? :s
<upd> če taku piše bu že držalu
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> si še žiu?
<upd> da
<nafisa> in, kaj delaš?
<upd> evo učit se spravljam
<nafisa> priden
<nafisa> jst bom pa mogla kmalu spat :)
<upd> heh :)
<upd> ma jest sm se ob 8h prej zbudil
<nafisa> zjutr delam ...
<upd> tko da do 4h ne bom zaspal ob 6h moram pa itaq v Å¡kolu
<upd> kaj pa delaš
<upd> ..
<nafisa> ma, pucam pucam noč i daaaan ... :D
<nafisa> housekeeper
<nafisa> al kuko se napiše
<nafisa> kwa maš pa za eno šolo?
<upd> aja ma sj to je ql šiht dobr plačan kolkr vem
<nafisa> ma, kurac ...
<upd> amm fax kemijska tehnologija
<nafisa> waw
<nafisa> nice
<nafisa> veš, kako je ... 3 eur na uro
<upd> heh sj se sliš bolš kot pa je v resnici :P
<nafisa> prek Å¡tudenta
<upd> aja sam tolk hm
<upd> mja :)
<upd> neki je že
<nafisa> tolk, da mam za flet
<nafisa> pa za futr
<upd> mja
<upd> več pa tak ne rabimo :)
<nafisa> ja, rabla bi še kak euro za položnice od izpitov
<upd> ah to je pa drago yes yes
<nafisa> vem
<nafisa> en izpit je bil zdajle 40 eur ... naslednji bo 125 ...
<upd> v čem je pa fora da je tolikšna razlika
<nafisa> 1., 2. in tretje polaganje je 40 ... vsako nadaljnje 125 ... brez statusa
<nafisa> ker pavziram ...
<nafisa> in sem že bla na treh rokih ...
<upd> kaj pa če bi imela status dijaka
<nafisa> ne velja
<nafisa> imam status dijaka
<upd> aja točno če delaš..
<upd> mja jeba
<nafisa> status študenta morš met za izpite ...
<nafisa> pa tud če bi npr. šla v naslednji letnik pa en izpit đe padla 3x ...
<nafisa> bi mogla plačat 125, se mi zdi
<upd0> ko je zastonj niti ne misleš da je velik vredn če narediš
<upd0> kriza neki pipa internet
<upd0> pušča*
<nafisa> ja ...
<nafisa> vem, kako je
<upd0> sj ta irc je kurac
<upd0> ostalo je itaq ql, če bereš kaj
<upd0> pa reconecta v 20s
<upd0> niti opaziš ne
<nafisa> ma, mi ni panike
<upd0> :)
<upd0> tale youtube je glup
<upd0> lohk bi naredil playliste istega avtorja
<upd0> tko je pa samo od uporabnikov če jo naredijo
<upd0> na konc pa prideš iz narodne na narodnjake
<upd0> nafisa uživej
<upd0> grem zvezke trgat
<nafisa> enako
<upd0> caoo
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> ajdi ... papa
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<nafisa> kaj je, limonček? greš ajat?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> ne spi se mi
<nafisa> dolgčas?
<CrazyLemon> very
<nafisa> ni nič za drkat?
<CrazyLemon> nč :(
<nafisa> Å¡koda
<nafisa> jst berem razmišljanja o vampirskih scenah
<nafisa> goth oblekcah ...
<CrazyLemon> lol..vidim da je tebi tudi dougčas
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ok, no ... vampirji me rajcajo, no
<nafisa> živim tud bolj vampirsko življenje ...
<nafisa> po par dni brez dnevne svetlobe ... v kleti ...
<CrazyLemon> weirdo :D
<CrazyLemon> pejt na sonce..ti bo zmankal vitamina d
<nafisa> fak, no ... prejle je bil ta film ... pa je zdajle spet
<CrazyLemon> pol bo pa hudič!
<nafisa> saj jem meso, no
<nafisa> v mesu je vitamin d
<CrazyLemon> a je?
<CrazyLemon> to prvič slišim
<nafisa> je, ja
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pa narobe s soncem da ga tok sovražiš?
<nafisa> pa ribje olje
<nafisa> ne vem ... saj kdaj rada grem ...
<nafisa> ampak ne maram ga ravno preveč
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve zakaj za vraga so vsi youtube videi v rdeči barvi ?
<CrazyLemon> its like twilight zone
<nafisa> v rdeči barvi?
<nafisa> primer?
<CrazyLemon> ja..čak
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/redYoutubeVideo.png
<nafisa> kaj, če bi ti flash na novo inštaliral?
<CrazyLemon> to bom naredu potem ko ugotovim zakaj za vraga so naenkrat vsi rdeči :D
<nafisa> ok :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej sem prisiljen it na youporn in tam prečekirat par videov
<CrazyLemon> da lahk pol primerjam rezultate
<CrazyLemon> :d
<CrazyLemon> lej hudiča..kle pa normalno predvaja
<nafisa> hmmm
<nafisa> men ql predvaja
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNoSPrP3EqU&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Dancarinas do funk Surra de Bunda SEXY DANCE
<CrazyLemon> in bog ne daj da bi napisal v google "youtube red videos"
<CrazyLemon> ker prvi hit je redtube :D
<CrazyLemon> hm
<nafisa> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> tega tudi normalno predvaja
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaaa
<CrazyLemon> mucho sexy mujeres
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> rili?
<CrazyLemon> ta črna..uff <3
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> garave
<bogdanov> so najbolse
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> da se nademo
<bogdanov> na pola
<bogdanov> puta
<bogdanov> na pola
<bogdanov> prkosa
<bogdanov> i pola ponosa
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> dej čefur nehi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> komi cakam
<bogdanov> leto
<bogdanov> da grem u srbijo
<bogdanov> ufff
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> poleti greš v srbijo?? pa kaj ti še nisi slišal da
<CrazyLemon> SRBIJA NEMA MORA
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))
<bogdanov> sj dunav
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> looooool
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ej, men pa zdaj YT predvaja v vijoličniiiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> we were hacked !hacked i tell you!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> ma to ma google spet neke fore
<nafisa> misliš?
<CrazyLemon> ne vidim druzga razloga :)
<marko__> kaki vijolčni
<marko__> wtf
<marko__> pri men je čist normalno
<nafisa> v vijolični mi predvaja
<nafisa> prejle je blo ok
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNoSPrP3EqU&feature=player_embedded
<CrazyLemon> <Seniorita> YouTube        - Dancarinas do funk Surra de Bunda SEXY DANCE
<nafisa> zdaj pa vijolični
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Dancarinas do funk Surra de Bunda SEXY DANCE
<CrazyLemon> meni je ta video normalno predvajaj
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa oranžno/rdeč video
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> men je tega tud ok
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BGygFTI1u0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Sado Mazo - Submision
<nafisa> ta je pa vijolčen
<CrazyLemon> men pa ne
<CrazyLemon> yt is fucking with our minds
<CrazyLemon> na..pa je flash crashnu :D
<marko__> men je normalno
<marko__> upam da vama je obema grafična crknila
<nafisa> kako dobim text/html odkodirnik?
<CrazyLemon> ne preveč upat
<CrazyLemon> ker v chromeu dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> jst imam v chromiumu
<nafisa> pa je viola
<nafisa> v totemu mi jih pa ne predvaja
<nafisa> ker kao nimam odkodirnika pa ga ne dobim
<bogdanov> 2200uf 16v ma kdo?
<CrazyLemon> to nima veze..ker če ga nimaš ga nisi mela niti 20min nazaj ko ti je to vse lepo delalo
<nafisa> ne, hotla sem preko totema pogledat
<nafisa> če mi preko tega tud vijolično vn butne
<CrazyLemon> ma pust totem :D
<CrazyLemon> totem saks
<nafisa> a ve, kaj se more inptalirat?
<marko__> totem je za pedre kise porivajo v rit
<nafisa> jst se pustim v rit :P
<marko__> carsko
<marko__> ena redkih
<marko__> thumbs up
<nafisa> če pa dam v totemu v iskalnik ... pa drugi rezultati ven pridejo
<marko__> a si se že kdaj pokakala
<nafisa> vsak dan serjem v Å¡koljko, ja
<nafisa> http://v12.lscache3.c.youtube.com/videoplayback?sparams=id%2Cexpire%2Cip%2Cipbits%2Citag%2Calgorithm%2Cburst%2Cfactor&fexp=903802&algorithm=throttle-factor&itag=34&ipbits=8&burst=40&sver=3&signature=685D76DD69BB33D2B1E8E54A30CA342919B8F5B5.63CEA529F4E2E384FAC880089FFC0E1EEDEEBE7A&expire=1299139200&key=yt1&ip=188.0.0.0&factor=1.25&id=ccf33b7276ef0a5d
<nafisa> wow
<nafisa> to ni YT
<CrazyLemon> kak da ne
<CrazyLemon> sj piše "youtube.com"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> mater, jst sem slepa
<nafisa> ne vidim :D
<nafisa> Predvajanje tega posnetka zahteva uporabo vstavka text/html odkodirnik, ki pa ni nameščen.
<CrazyLemon> loooooooool
<CrazyLemon> kliknem na link na youtubeu
<CrazyLemon> in mi vrže black screen
<CrazyLemon> ter mi pokaže login screen
<CrazyLemon> something is seriously fcked up
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-8yIBOpKVA&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Educate Your Body
<CrazyLemon> still orange :x
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9Zf6-F2Mgc&playnext=1&list=PL7B7024FDDA4E420B
<Seniorita> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.
<nafisa> http://file.si/public/viewset/53325
<Seniorita> file.si - shrani slike in datoteke
<CrazyLemon> ti maš lepše barve!
<nafisa> aja?
<CrazyLemon> ja..js mam kričeče oranžne rdeče
<CrazyLemon> :(
<nafisa> samo to ni flash kriv po moje
<nafisa> http://www.redtube.com/13450
<Seniorita> Woman sucks and fucks in bdsm room 5 - RedTube - Free Anal Porn Videos
<nafisa> to mi ql dela
<CrazyLemon> ja..očitno bog želi da gledamo porn
<CrazyLemon> in ne youtubea
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> tud prov
<nafisa> sam dere se pa ko kavka
<nafisa> http://www.redtube.com/42868
<Seniorita> Russian way of hottie billiards - RedTube - Free Group Porn Videos
<nafisa> http://sexinslovenia.net/w/351/
<Seniorita> Najbolj priljubljen in udoben seks portal za odrasle. Partnerji za vse in za vsak okus!!!
<CrazyLemon> na..zdj je pa black&white
<CrazyLemon> youtube is fucking with us
<nafisa> aja?
<marko__> ubil
<marko__> se bom
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> marko ... zakaj?
<marko__> prosim posvetite mi pozornost
<marko__> hvala nafisa
<marko__> zato ker sem depresiven zaradi banda ker se počutim kot da noben nima volje samo jaz
<nafisa> jst imam roza zdej
<nafisa> bogiiii
<nafisa> saj bo
<nafisa> sam zato se ne morš ubit, mona
<marko__> bom se
<marko__> ker ni smisla živet
<nafisa> dej, boš pršu k men na čajčka
<CrazyLemon> pust ga naj se ubije no
<nafisa> ne moreš tko, no
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne bo več tok tečen
<marko__> hvala CrazyLemon
<marko__> res hvala
<CrazyLemon> seveda lahk
<nafisa> jst sem bila že na psihiatriji ...
<CrazyLemon> one less attention whore in the world
<nafisa> pa vem, kolk mi je pomenlo, da sem takrat spoznala enga tipa, k me je razumel pa k sebi spravil
<nafisa> zdaj sem pa ok
<marko__> noben me ne razume
<nafisa> samo da pri meni je Å¡lo zaradi p????????
<CrazyLemon> nafisa em..sej če boš dovolj dolgo kle..boš vidla kak je marko :) in ga boš začela ignorirat..like we all do :>
<marko__> sej ko me enkrat ne bo boste srečni
<marko__> ...
<nafisa> ah dej dej
<nafisa> a ti predstavim tipkatja
<nafisa> oz. na 386 je tezak
<nafisa> marija božja pa vsi  angeli naj pomagajo ...
<marko__> mah
<marko__> grem drkat
<marko__> mogoče se bom boljše pol počutil
<CrazyLemon> tako ja..spravi slabe "misli" vn iz sebe
<CrazyLemon> haha
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> http://www.redtube.com/42868
<Seniorita> Russian way of hottie billiards - RedTube - Free Group Porn Videos
<marko__> redtube
<marko__> je sranje nafisa
<marko__> www.youjizz.com
<marko__> prečekiraj...
<CrazyLemon> nč...n8
<nafisa> lepo spi, limonček
<nafisa> nobene hard scene
<nafisa> dc
<marko__> nafisa, a me maš kej rada...
<nafisa> mičken pa res
<marko__> wow
<marko__> youtube
<marko__> je spremenil
<marko__> izgled spet
<nafisa> ja, sam jst še vedno vidim vijoličn posnetek
<marko__> smoek
<marko__> wid
<marko__> everidai
<nafisa> zakaj?
<marko__> kr tak
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> sta ima
<BigW> FP!
<bogdanov> ftp_
<bogdanov> fp*
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ?
<marko__> kr neki
<marko__> sploh spat nisem Å¡el
<uni4dfx> dobro jutro
<uni4dfx> rise and shine :D
<uni4dfx> Ali G's grandmother: "It's nice to get up in the morning, it's nice to get up in the morning. It's nice to get up in the morning, but bad to stay in bed!"
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vusko: linux reklame  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4789/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> dobro jutro
<uni4dfx> DominiCanes kako da maš .hr domeno
<DominiCanes> zato ker zivim v zg
<nafisa> lep dan želim vsem ... zdaj pa delat ... magari mi je slabo :(
<nafisa> papa
<sasa84> elow
<DominiCanes> ola
<uni4dfx> fak kr sneg wtfzomg
<teardrop> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1050-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1050-1
<Tadej> sasa84: tle?
<sasa84> jp
<Tadej> privat :)
<DominiCanes> ka kir dela z wordpressom
<BigWhale> eni pa mal
<BigWhale> sem pa tja
<DominiCanes> dej mi neki povej
<DominiCanes> dam komentar na stran
<DominiCanes> potem pa hocem se dat en komentar na to isto stran....ka to sam piknem nad un prejsni al kaj
<BigWhale> piknes? kaj? kwa?
<DominiCanes> vsebino das na stran
<DominiCanes> in potem hoces se eno vsebino dat gor na to isto stran
<DominiCanes> in kako to naredis
<miha> http://www.delo.si/clanek/142559 wtf
<Seniorita> Upokojenec iz Podgore je umrl, ker znancu ni hotel posoditi denarja
<BigWhale> napises blog post al kaj?
<DominiCanes> recmo
<BigWhale> jah ce ces se kej dodat
<BigWhale> pol poeditiras tist post
<BigWhale> po mojem je problem, ker jest nimam pojma kaj me ti sploh sprasujes. se mi zdi, da zato, ker ne znas pravilno formulirat vprasanja
<DominiCanes> recmo da pisem blog in vsak dan zelim dat novo vsebino gor.....
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> ja pol vsak dan nov post napises
<BigWhale> al bi ti rad imel samo en post
<BigWhale> k se bo raztegoval
<DominiCanes> tako je
<BigWhale> kaj je tako?
<DominiCanes> vsak dan novi post
<BigWhale> ok
<DominiCanes> stari pa gre v arhivo
<BigWhale> ja pol vsak dan prtisnes new post
<BigWhale> a sam en post bi rad imel na strani?
<DominiCanes> ze mam hvala ti
<BigWhale> no fajn :)
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<DominiCanes> ka pa ce hocem post dat na tocno doloceno stran
<DominiCanes> tako da recimo gres na menu kliknes npr: surfing v libiji  in na te strani das en post
<DominiCanes> pol pa se dodas enga manu klick: bordanje knv aspenu
<DominiCanes> ce razumes kaj mislim
<miha> http://24ur.com/novice/it/androidni-virusi-napadajo.html lol
<Seniorita> 'Androidni' virusi napadajo! - 24ur.com
<nafisa> ojla ... ste kej živi?
<DominiCanes> ma katastrofa
<nafisa> a virusi so katastrofa?
<yang> yugo nije za dugo, ampak vedno se najde izjema
<yang> http://boneym.mtveurope.org/~yang/yugo
<Seniorita> Index of /~yang/yugo
<DominiCanes> ma ne
<nafisa> jst pa lačna pa morem čakat, da se stranke spokajo, da lahko grem v trgovino ...
<DominiCanes> mene wordpress jebe
<DominiCanes> pa noben ne ve kako mi pomagat
<nafisa> to pa jst tud ne
<lobi> kaj dlea kdo tukaj kaj s kdenlive programom
<yang> domini #wordpress @ freenode
<BigWhale> Dan
<BigWhale> DominiCanes, kaj te spet matra?
<lobi> BigWhale: ali imas kaksen dober template title za kdenlive
<BigWhale> template?
<BigWhale> jest delam title vsakic sproti
<BigWhale> k sem kreativen! :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<lobi> aha
<lobi> pa ce so taki grdi tile
<lobi> v openshot so ze naprej narejeni pa so malo lepsi
<lobi> tukaj pa ni nobenih naprej narejenih
<lobi> samo openshot ni stabilen
<BigWhale> mislim
<lobi> se mi rusi
<BigWhale> keriras nov title
<BigWhale> in napises not tist kar bi rad
<BigWhale> pa zberes font
<BigWhale> nevem kak template bi nucal
<BigWhale> kdenlive tud ni lih nek steber stabilnosti
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urh_555: Songbird 1.8.0 crash  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4785/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> BigWhale: vse me matra
<DominiCanes> grem sam seb na zivce
<BigWhale> porn and masturbation should help
<DominiCanes> ja mogoce ze
<DominiCanes> ka pa vem
<DominiCanes> niti do tega mi ni
<DominiCanes> virtual box dobra stvar?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> naj gre vse u ......
<yang> domini prodas racunalnik on gres za ta dnar meditirati v indijo
<nafisa> http://www.zurnal24.si/bizarno/kitajska-prepovedala-reinkarnacijo-203778/clanek
<Seniorita> Kitajska prepovedala reinkarnacijo - članek | Bizarno | Zurnal24.si
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<yang> no na kitajsko definitivno ne gres
<nafisa> ne ...
<nafisa> bom pa zdajle Å¡la v trgovino ...
<yang> pa ne kupit ka kitajskega
<nafisa> ne bom ... mislim, da banane niso s kitajske
<yang> je pa cesen in cebula tako da pazi
<DominiCanes> jebes to....rajs grem v libijo da se mal spucam
<nafisa> česen in čebulo imam domačo
<nafisa> ajde
<DominiCanes> ma ok
<miha> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1361878/Russian-flight-controllers-UFO-aliens-speak-cat-like-language.html
<Seniorita> Russian flight controllers find UFO with aliens that speak in 'cat-like language' | Mail Online
<miha> http://acidcow.com/pics/17678-futur-imagined-23-pics.html
<Seniorita> 2000 as Seen in 1910 (23 pics)
<DominiCanes> pa dobro neke so res zadel
<alyosha> hahaha:D uni leteči pandur zmaga:D
<Grega> > uptime 4:19PM  up 194 days,  7:16, 1 user, load averages: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Grega> :/ mislim, da ga bom moral danes izklopit
<Grega> in ne bo docakal 200dni :(
<DominiCanes> ka ma kir vmware na ubuntu
<alyosha> Grega:  pa zakaj boš ugasnu?
<alyosha> oz. resetiral?
<upd> kaj je un v mariboru faks
<upd> fri pa
<upd> ?
<upd> f...
<miha> DominiCanes: odkar mam virtualbox, ne rabim vmware
<DominiCanes> glih dal gor sam ne morem vidit usb wifija
<upd> a kdo kej radio salamon posluiša
<mikoar> upd:  FERI
<upd> sem že ugotovil ja
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/Poslovni-svet/Odprta-koda-v-javni-upravi-kaj-na-to-pravi-Microsoft.html
<Seniorita> Odprta koda v javni upravi - kaj na to pravi Microsoft? | Poslovni svet  | E-svet
<win7> sas banda
<nafisa> win7? windows7? :O izdajauc :D
<miha> DominiCanes: win7 ma na debianu vmware
<upd> !translate ge sl tanzen
<Seniorita> ples
<nafisa> EJ, A KDO VE, KAKO SE ZDAJ NA fb STRANEH KOT JE http://www.facebook.com/BDSMklubSlovenije USTVARI DOGODEK?
<Seniorita> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
<BigWhale> nafisa, ja tam kliknes create event :)
<nafisa> če ni več ...
<nafisa> zjutr je blo še čist ok ...
<BigWhale> nisi vec administrator? :)
<nafisa> zdajle je pa kr drugačno vse
<nafisa> sem ...
<nafisa> če pa lahko urejam podatke strani
<BigWhale> Emm
<nafisa> aja ... ufff ... nisem prijavljena kot usn, ampak kot klub ...
<BigWhale> na levi mas events
<nafisa> to se je zdaj neki spremenil
<BigWhale> pa kliknes
<nafisa> ne ...
<nafisa> na Home
<nafisa> zdajle našla
<BigWhale> You have no upcoming events.Create an Event
<nafisa> in potem pod dogodek
<BigWhale> tko mam jest
<nafisa> jst pa ne
<nafisa> da printskrin?
<upd> Janez Tetičkovič hah
<ans> oj hekerji, kak dobim iz ripeove whois baze par pesmic
<ans> sem slisal da imajo nekaksen POEM objekt
<ans> he
<ans> http://www.ripe.net/ripe/maillists/archives/db-wg/2004/msg00223.html
<Seniorita> [db-wg] proposal: haiku object
<ans> zanimiva diskusija tudi, he
<upd> dunno
<nafisa> ve kdo, kje bi se dalo dobit fliperja iz winXP?
<ans> pac ce poznas handle pesmice ni problema
<ans> sam jst bi rad slisal kaksno novo pesmico od katere se ne poznam handlea :(
<mikoar> kdo delo ze z wordpress?
<Sky[x]> če kerga zanima MBP 2011 že v Sloveniji z EN tipkovnico :)
<nafisa> nea nucam eng tipkofnice
<win7> se da namestit winse na MBP? ::)
<mikoar_> jp
<win7> se pravi, format japka pa samo winse
<mikoar_> tud
<Sky[x]> upam da se zavedaš kaj pomen win7 dat na MBPja :D
<Sky[x]> glede na to da za bootcamp ne podpirajo več driverjov :)
<teardrop> a je kdo od vas kdaj barval peno?
<BigW> teardrop, barval peno?
<teardrop> BigW, ja
<teardrop> tle si je veronika s sošolkami omislila da bi v soboto bili mravlje
<teardrop> in zdaj so iz pene izrezale roke in in riti
<teardrop> ampak ta pena je bež/rumena ne črna, kot mravlje
<BigW> ceb se mau zredile sploh pene neb nucale! ;>
<BigW> hm
<teardrop> dodatna roka jim neb zrastla
<teardrop> pa tle je ena ko je dražje hrano kupit, ko pa barvo, ker je tko suha
<BigW> :>
<Sky[x]> lol
<win7> .
<BigW> wrong nickname
<win7> :)
<win7> ne smem imet tega?
<BigW> zdej je ze itak prepozn
<BigW> tvoj IP imamo, swat team was dispatched
<win7> haha
<win7> dobra
<win7> ker sem v dilemi, al sem prej zarad nicka dol padel, al pa zato k mi winsi Å¡tekajo
<BigW> tle ni dileme
<win7> zihr bo to drugo :)
<BigW> ne diskriminiramo po nickih
<BigW> :>
<win7> vem :)
<miha> win8 bo celo kul... končno bo več  namizij?
<win7> evo, nisem edin ki je dobil Erection reset by beer
<miha> do takrat so zame winsi čist neuporabni
<miha> razn za igrice :)
<win7> vse si povedal :)
<miha> :D
<miha> say it like it is
<miha> :D
<miha> win7: zlo velik jih na #android-dev padl dol z istim ping timeoutom
<win7> ja
<win7> res me je zanimal, ker mi ta mašina šteka 110/h
<win7> pač servisna mašina :)
<win8> mogoče bo to pomagal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bajdec: Izdelava LiveCDja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4792/new/posts/
<alyosha> win8: prej sem na enem kanalu vidu enega win7:D mogoče te je on vrgu dol:D
<Grega> bog je bil!
<alyosha> tudi mozno:D
<Grega> nic mozno, tak je!
<alyosha> si resetiral server?:D
<Grega> ne
<alyosha> pravilno:D
<Grega> bom pocakal, da ga bo bog
<alyosha> uff pol se boš pa še načakal:D niso to wini:D
<Grega> heh, zdaj bi moglo elektrike zmankat :>
<Grega> pol bi pa bil posran :>
<alyosha> hahahah:D
<alyosha> pizda ej kako je tamali prizadet
<alyosha> joooj kartuša ne gre u printer
<alyosha> se ne da
<alyosha> mu rečem ma si odpakiraw use in to
<alyosha> ja ja use je samo ne gre not
<alyosha> pridem tam kartuša še u škatli
<alyosha> ...
<alyosha> če bi bil moj brat bi dobu eno tašno okoli ušes da mu nebi blo jasno nič
<upd> :D
<upd> http://www.howmanypeopleareinspacerightnow.com/
<Seniorita> How Many People Are In Space Right Now?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: problem z grafično na asus plati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4793/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> yay suprnova.org lives once again :D
<miha> kje je on od spletnega očesa /safe.si ?
<miha> zdj bi ga pa rabu :)
<peter__> a mogoce kdo ve al obstaja nokia pc suite za linux?
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-20038874-83.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
<Seniorita> WordPress hit by 'extremely large' DDoS attack | Security - CNET News
<DominiCanes> no super js pa delal v wordpressu
<mikoar_> jst sm danes zacel se ucit wordpress+php
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: problem z grafično na asus plati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4793/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> mam eno vprasanje o aircracku
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: problem z grafično na asus plati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4793/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :>
<kubanc> zakva mam jst youtube video posnetke obarvene v roza? :S
<kubanc> a ma se kdo to?
<Neo--> dont do evil
<miha_> !google google knows
<Seniorita> What Google Knows About You - Computerworld http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/337791/What_Google_Knows_About_You
<nafisa> wiiii ... spet sem spila deci krvi :D
<Sky[x]> haha tinymce vuln bug so fixal :>
<Sky[x]> nafisa: kakšne krvi pa od koga to ?
<nafisa> moje
<bogdanov> nafisa :S
<Sky[x]> kaj si si dala pipco v roko pa si natočila al kako ? :D
<nafisa> sem se navadla na okus, ko sem bila Å¡e v osnovni Å¡oli
<nafisa> ma, iz nosa ...
<uni4dfx> kaj ste diskriminatorni do vampirjev al kaj
<uni4dfx> mater vam :D
<nafisa> mi zna ornk lit ...
<nafisa> ja, uni4dfx ...
<nafisa> vedno majo kaj proti komu ...
<nafisa> evo, objava moja ...
<nafisa> Spet sem vampirček ... pijem kri ... in zobki izgledajo super, ko jih obdaja kri ... samo čekančki bi morali biti daljši :)
<nafisa> čeprav nimam tako slabih
<bogdanov> lol
<Grega> materfaker!
<nafisa> res nimam
<Grega> ko me jebe, ga mu..
<nafisa> Grega?
<nafisa> komp ti mamo faka?
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<nafisa> ooo, krejzi melonček :)
<CrazyMelon> ooo ja
<nafisa> kaj je?
<CrazyMelon> dougcas je
<nafisa> vampirčka se špilam :D
<CrazyMelon> kaj druzga
<nafisa> kokice jem?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyMelon> kokice jes in vampircka se spilas?
<nafisa> zraven novic od Å¡porta :D
<nafisa> ja ... kri mi je 5 minut nehala tečt
<nafisa> torej sem jo 5 minut nazaj nehala pit :D
<CrazyMelon> emm
<CrazyMelon> cudna si :D
<CrazyMelon> kjes ajvan/r
<Grega> oh, good :)
<bogdanov> eo bo crazyti
<nafisa> kdaj sem rekla, da nisem čudna?
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> dj nehi
<bogdanov> km bruhov
<CrazyMelon> ma evo cakam kdaj bo konc predavanj :)
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> melon
<bogdanov> to pomen fax
<bogdanov> sj res
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> o, bogiii
<CrazyMelon> jp ;D
<nafisa> kwa pa maš?
<CrazyMelon> testiranje in kakovost
<nafisa> :S
<CrazyMelon> sw ter mal hw
<nafisa> a kokice niso ok?
<CrazyMelon> predava pa profesor mraz haha
<nafisa> a vas kj zebe?
<CrazyMelon> kake kokice ti sanjas
<CrazyMelon> in je mraz ja.
<CrazyMelon> ker sm odpru okno
<nafisa> jem jih
<CrazyMelon> a kri uporabljas kot "topping"? :D
<CrazyMelon> nc..later
<nafisa> lol
<alyosha> aja ni crazyja:D
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bogdanov:  štekaš kaj css+js?
<alyosha> oz. kdo drugi?
<DominiCanes> najboljs je da das kodo gor
<DominiCanes> pa bo
<alyosha> ma ubistvu me zanima pač to :hover
<alyosha> ampak to sem porihtal da dela ql...zdj pa da bi ostalo to kar je od :hover ko je pač active
<alyosha> samo :active ne dela ker je z js to
<alyosha> in ubistvu si Å¡e vedno na indexu
<alyosha> mislim
<alyosha> nwem kako razlozit:D
<alyosha> štekaš kaj mislim priblizno?
<alyosha> je pa tko narjeno dako DIV kliknes da js nalozi iz fajla in odpre u drugem DIV-u
<DominiCanes> adobe
<alyosha> adobe kaj?
<DominiCanes> to delas v ADOBE
<alyosha> slikco mam porihtano in use če to misliš:D
<Sky[x]> alyosha: dej link da pogledam :)
<Sky[x]> Your account must be verified before you can take this action. Please verify your account by adding your mobile phone or credit card.
<DominiCanes> pa
<Sky[x]> grrrra mu morm res dat cifro al kva ? :(
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<alyosha> hehe Sky[x]  to gmail?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dobiš sms iz neke +44 številke.D
<Sky[x]> ne facebook aplikacijo sem se lotu delat :>
<Sky[x]> in brez tega ne morm :S
<Sky[x]> grrr
<Sky[x]> in zdj bom dal cifro ane :S
<nafisa> saj se mi zdi, da je ne objavi
<alyosha> hehe sj piše da je ne bojo posredovali tretjim osebam:D
<Sky[x]> From 99999
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> dobu sms
<Sky[x]> res trajal max 5s :)
<nafisa> samo 1x na FB so zahteval kao Å¡tevilko ...
<alyosha> hehe hitri so...samo sem študiral zadnjic tudi na googlu ne...kdo plačuje te sms-je?
<nafisa> pa sem jo potem našla na mojem profilu
<nafisa> dobr, da noben ni gledal
<nafisa> tam osebne podatke
<alyosha> :)
<nafisa> tisti, ki plačujejo, da so njihove strani na prednostnem seznamu med zadetki iskanja
<upd> ye
<upd> a gremo hekat men je dovgcajt
<nafisa> nauč me ... pa loh pol gremo :P
<upd> :))
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> evo te bo bogdanov
<upd> on obvlada
<bogdanov> ah ke
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> heh
<bogdanov> treba
<bogdanov> je pohekat
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> tko in drugace
<bogdanov> ;))
<alyosha> samo res:D
<upd> more bit vuln
<nafisa> jst znam samo vdirat v maile tistim, ki jih dobr poznam :D muahahaha
<DominiCanes> kako dobro poznas billa
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6NfITwjJmg&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jasar Ahmedovski - Vencajte me sa njenom lepotom
<upd> lala laaa
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> dons
<bogdanov> kms
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> ma sj so me že vabil
<upd> pa nimam pare
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sj za dol nerabs
<bogdanov> velik
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> nimam 1eu za vstopnino
<upd> nimam za 5 fuzlov
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> sj 2 eu!
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> ah sj če neb bil mraz bi še šel
<upd> pa Å¡e Å¡ola jutr
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> una kelnarca
<bogdanov> ni tok svoh ena
<bogdanov> skola haha
<upd> mja ena neki miss je bla tu
<upd> tud sam ne vem za kaj
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> skola ja :)
<zdobersek> mater no
<zdobersek> cokolada se mi je na routerju stopila
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> sj poklič na siol da se ti je to naredil
<bogdanov> siol siol
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kupm
<bogdanov> ddr2 1gb 667
<bogdanov> ma kdo?
<upd> nared ga
<upd> sj si Å¡tromar
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsQhuKZIj5Q
<Seniorita> YouTube        - FINGER & KADEL - WAHNSINN (Original Mix)
<upd> das ich tanzeenn :)
<bogdanov> haha
<zdobersek> upd, je to po satisfcationu naret al obratno?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: problem z grafično na asus plati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4793/new/posts/
<upd> verjetno po njem
<upd> ker je ta novejši
<zdobersek> zakon.
<upd> :)
<upd> bogdanov
<upd> zdej bojo ene tekme med vikendom ane a boš kej stavil
<nafisa> kdo pa Å¡pila?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> bom
<upd> https://www.e-stave.com/Stave/TOPdogodki.aspx
<Seniorita> Å portna loterija - top dogodki
<upd> Liverpool-Manch Utd
<upd> ta ma .. kvote u kurcu
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> toje
<bogdanov> 0
<upd> kak veš :)
<bogdanov> ceb vedu
<bogdanov> bdau
<bogdanov> 100eu
<bogdanov> tko pa predvidevam
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> jah liverpool sej popravu
<bogdanov> pa doma dobr igrajo
<bogdanov> man utd
<bogdanov> je pa tko
<bogdanov> zdj bo mu tezke ekipe
<bogdanov> arsenal fix 1ka
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> toj use uvala
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> v nedelo je dobra tekma na sporedu
<nafisa> :lol
<upd> 8iijaa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Oddaljen dostop - remote desktop  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4794/new/posts/
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> kje so stranke, bemu jim mast
<alyosha> amm
<alyosha> zakaj ko dam u Gimpu kašno drugo barvo kot belo al pa črno
<Grega> a je ze kdo vprasal kaksne stranke so to? al je sploh smiselno vprasat?
<alyosha> mi riše sivo?
<nafisa> ej, alyosha ... men tud
<nafisa> ne znam s tem delat
<Grega> nafisa: kaksno storitev ti nudis svojim strankam? 8-)
<nafisa> Grega ... ti kar sprašuj
<nafisa> oddajanje prostorov
<Grega> ok, to je verjetno uradno..
<Grega> in kaj se dogaja v teh prostorih?
<nafisa> to pa mene ne zanima
<Grega> aaaa
<Grega> to je verjetno prostor s stolom in posteljo?
<nafisa> tepih je tam
<nafisa> miza je tam
<nafisa> omara je tam
<nafisa> tv je tam
<nafisa> copatki so tam
<Grega> iiinnn
<Grega> the main thing
<nafisa> ja, ok ... postla, svečka, stolček ...
<Grega> king size bed :)
<nafisa> pouštri
<nafisa> rjuhe
<Grega> ok
<nafisa> odeja
<nafisa> papirnate brisače
 * Grega sokiraaaan
<nafisa> zakaj=
<nafisa> ?
<frojnd> jow jow
<Grega> sem pricakoval, da delas v zavitiscu za male zivali in hranis male kuzke..
<Grega> ne vem, tak tip se mi zdis..
<frojnd> nafisa je tip?
<Grega> torej, tip cloveka, za tiste posebne..
<frojnd> aaa tak :)
<nafisa> nisem tip, hvala
<nafisa> ne bi mela lulčka
<Grega> ucitno so se bolj posebni
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> če bi ga hotla met, bi si strapa gor dala
<frojnd> omg
<frojnd> :D
<frojnd> anyhow,... kaj nucam da zmerim napajalnik?
<frojnd> vsake tok mi server hangne
<frojnd> cpu obremenitev sem ze naredu, temperature so ble max 64 pr 100% obremenitvi po vec ko 40minutah, diske sm pregledal nobenga bad sectorja, rame pregledal...
<frojnd> se bojim, da je maticna plosca sla
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Oddaljen dostop - remote desktop  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4794/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: problem z grafično na asus plati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4793/new/posts/
<upd> voltmeter ?
<upd> mogoče kaj v biosu piše
<frojnd> bah nimam nic stromarije
<frojnd> s cim bi lahko pa UPS baterijo zmeru?
<upd> voltmeter
<frojnd> je star ze 4 leta
<alyosha> kolko kaj stanejo te UPS baterije?
<alyosha> tko od oka?
<nafisa> ko že vidim oddaljen dostop ...
<nafisa> je za ubuntu kak tak program za oddaljen dostop?
<zejn> vnc
<zejn> al pa nx
<nafisa> hmmm ...
<nafisa> bomo sprobal :D
<bogdanov> frojnd aj ksn kondi napihnen
<frojnd> sm ze pocekirau
<frojnd> ni nic
<bogdanov> odpri
<bogdanov> napajalnik
<bogdanov> pa poglej ceso notr napihneni
<bogdanov> ceje plata kul ram kul disk
<bogdanov> pol ni drugo kt napajalnik
<frojnd> bom se to testirau
<frojnd> kokr vem napajalci majo doloceno zivlensko dobo?
<frojnd> sploh ce mas 24/7 przgano ane
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> kokr je stari
<frojnd> za plato pa skrbi UPS?
<bogdanov> pride napaka pa grejo pogobe
<frojnd> bol ko ne
<frojnd> tle v tem fletu k je server je precej nihanja..
<frojnd> se przge kalorifer za vodo pa sam luc mrkne
<frojnd> tak da je UPS nujn in zato bi ga rad zmeru
<frojnd> kok je se baterija ok
<bogdanov> za take zadeve je bl smart ups
<bogdanov> kot sam ups
<frojnd> to je en dzabe... za 45eur je biu
<bogdanov> aha kok
<bogdanov> let ga mas?
<frojnd> 3-4
<frojnd> tam nekje
<bogdanov> at drzi se kej
<frojnd> ja..
<bogdanov> pol je kr kul
<bogdanov> sj ponavad
<bogdanov> k gre batarija
<bogdanov> zacne otripat
<bogdanov> lucka
<frojnd> sam me skrbi ane
<bogdanov> poglej manual an
<frojnd> ko luc mrkne namizna, ko je nihanje ce UPS pofolga to :
<frojnd> :)
<frojnd> al sam spusti schok v server
<frojnd> http://www.bolha.com/kompleti-moduli/lcd-panel-voltmeter-oglas1273306670
<frojnd> je tole ok?
<Seniorita> lcd panel voltmeter
<bogdanov> sj pravm smart upsi so namjenjeni prot nihanju recmo navadni upsi niso
<bogdanov> zna bit problem
<frojnd> ja sj to..
<frojnd> si morm omislt smart one-a
<frojnd> sploh ce je kej slo zarad nihanja
<frojnd> oz kr 2 :)
<frojnd> se za tower box
<bogdanov> zakaj pa ti niha
<bogdanov> stara napeljava al?
<frojnd> heh
<frojnd> am ironija je kak se to dela
<frojnd> imel so moznost da se en kabl potegnejo
<frojnd> pac 2 varovalki
<frojnd> sam neeeeeeeee
<frojnd> sej boooo
<frojnd> tak da problem je kr je premal kablov/varovalk :)
<frojnd> je vse na eni
<bogdanov> preobremenjeno ja
<frojnd> tole je sam ime smart al je dejansko "smart" Brezprekinitveno napajanje UPS Apollo 1080DJ smart
<bogdanov> kje to
<frojnd> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2100018517/q=smart%20ups/brezprekinitveno-napajanje-ups-apollo-1080dj-smart
<Seniorita> Brezprekinitveno napajanje UPS Apollo 1080DJ smart - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> je je
<bogdanov> sicer je tole bl svoh
<bogdanov> no odvisn zakva rabs
<bogdanov> :)
<frojnd> sam da bo tok enakomern :D
<frojnd> ne nucam da mi drzi nevem kok minut
<Jorky> čer
<bogdanov> frojnd pol kul
<bogdanov> jo Jorky
<Jorky> yo model
<Jorky> :D
<frojnd> zej mam pa tega: http://www.itsvet.com/proizvod/mustek-powermust-600-usb/comp_comp_ups/36/12
<Seniorita> ITsvet.com :. Mustek PowerMust 600 USB - UPS - cena cene cenovnik cenovnici
<bogdanov> http://cambodiamarketplace.com/power-protection/47-socomec-net-0600-pe-600va-usb-rs232-avr-line-interactive-ups.html
<Seniorita> Socomec NET 0600-PE ,600VA USB RS232 AVR Line Interactive UPS - Cambodia Marketplace
<bogdanov> jst mam tole ze ene 5let
<bogdanov> paje kr no za tistih 5 min k izpade drzi
<Jorky> :D
<bogdanov> frojnd kok izhodov
<bogdanov> pa mas na temu
<frojnd> 3
<bogdanov> aha isto pr men
<frojnd> sam uporablam sam enga
<bogdanov> jst dva
<frojnd> k se razdeli na 3 standardne :)
<frojnd> da dam not se switch pa en zunanji disk
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> js nimam ne ups ne nč
<CrazyLemon> pa mi je pc že skor 6 let skoraj nonstop prižgan
<CrazyLemon> pa ni težav z napajalnikom :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> da naus podru
<bogdanov> rekorda:P
<CrazyLemon> stari
<CrazyLemon>  21:51:22 up 7 days,  7:47,  1 user,  load average: 0.85, 0.48, 0.40
<frojnd> CrazyLemon: probaj en stuk na enm kablu z eno varovalko :D
<CrazyLemon> veš da bom hudiča
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hehe :))
<CrazyLemon> frojnd jah..sj ubistvu v tem Å¡tuku sam js kurim elektriko
<CrazyLemon> js pa klima
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da je elektro primorska najbl nestabilen dobavitelj elektrike :D
<frojnd> verjetno mas za svako sobo svojo varovalko ;)
<bogdanov> crazy pop tv wedding crashers haha
<zdobersek> zdle?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> lih konc pomoje
<bogdanov> bo
<bogdanov> :D
<zdobersek> eh, jebes
<bogdanov> sj sm si sposojam
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> -sm*
<Jorky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F7a5Ph-CCc&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Immolation - World Agony
<CrazyLemon> js pa kviz rešujem
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Oddaljen dostop - remote desktop  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4794/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> tebi je lol ja
<CrazyLemon> js pa se kle moram jebat
<CrazyLemon> še 20min časa mam :D
<bogdanov> ma dj jamri
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> Točke: 1
<CrazyLemon> Pošiljatelj pošlje prejemniku okvir s podatkom: 10111011110001011, za katerega varovanje uporablja še dodaten pariteten bit (ki zgoraj na koncu podatkov ni prikazan). Ker je kanal slab, pride do njemu do motenj, tako da se podatek močno spremeni. Na drugo stran zato pride drugačen niz (prikazan spodaj med možnostmi za odgovore).
<Jorky> kje so pa ženske dans?
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> čak..paritetni bit je vedno na začetku ne ?
<zdobersek> pise 'na koncu podatkov'
<CrazyLemon> to vem ja..sam men se zdi da je na začetku
<CrazyLemon> in da me hočejo zajebat
<CrazyLemon> tko da zgubim eno točko
<miha_> CrazyLemon: piše da tu ni prikazan
<miha_> ki zgoraj na koncu podatkov ni  prikazan
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkWZi7kSlY0 what the fuck
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Loca People - Sak Noel (La gente esta muy loca) [Official VideoClip]
<miha_> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=99988#99988
<Seniorita> Raziskava: Vidik zasebnosti ob uporabi omrežja Facebook v Sloveniji - Mali oglasi - Forumi FERI
<CrazyLemon> čist nč mi niste odgovoril :D
<miha_> a si kej prašu
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> Sam res, tam ni vprasanja.
<CrazyLemon> hopeless ste :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Oddaljen dostop - remote desktop  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4794/new/posts/
<upd> !translate sp sl La Gente Esta Muy Loca
<Seniorita> ljudje so zelo nori
<zdobersek> MUUUUY LOCA!
<zdobersek> tale bash completion je super.
<zdobersek> kok so Mobitelovci prijazni
<zdobersek> nkol ne pozabijo opomina poslat.
<miha_> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..mene so pa klical 4x v treh dneh
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ? zato ker sem jim mail poslal
<CrazyLemon> :S
<zdobersek> jah lej, oni majo telefone, ne interneta cez :)
<CrazyLemon> pa zakaj za vraga so youtube videi še vedno oranžni
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1699195
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] Color hue off on Youtube videos and Totem - Ubuntu Forums
<zdobersek> lol
<CrazyLemon> to ni lol..to je serious brain dry humping
<miha_> youtube neki ve...
<zdobersek> najdu cel usb enga sososolca na ftpjui
<miha_> zato tak odtenek :D
<zdobersek> vi google
<zdobersek> via*
<miha_> le kak video si to gledu
<miha_> :D
<zdobersek> to je lol
<CrazyLemon> miha_ 90% videov je takih
<CrazyLemon> mislim..na youtubeu
<zdobersek> pa se predsednik dijaske skupnosti!
<zdobersek> facepalm
<zdobersek> grem poiskat, ce ma kake slike svoje mtke
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Oddaljen dostop - remote desktop  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4794/new/posts/
<zdobersek> *facepalm*
<zdobersek> Celotna My Documents mapa na strezniku
<Seiduna> Ola
<Seiduna> Sicer sem zelo kratek cas uporabnik irc-a, toda sem ze redno prisoten na kar nekaj kanalih.
<Seiduna> Bom podal moje osebno mnenje, je pa res da sem se ze motil v preteklosti.
<Seiduna> Malo bi pokritiziral, in sicer nimam neke alternative, razen da bi povzel tisto, kar se izpise na zacetku ko vstopim v ubuntu-si kanal, in sicer, da se za ne-ubuntovske zadeve uporablja ubuntu-si-offtopic kanal.
<Seiduna> Ker sem sam zacel z ubuntujem, mi je zelo tesko pri srcu, ko vidim da je uradni kanal preplavljen skoraj z vsem drugim kot pa z vsebino povezano z ubuntom.
<Seiduna> Moram tudi dodati, da sem tudi presenecen nad nekaterimi uporabniki, ki, po mojem mnenju, namerno smetijo, ter ostale clane ki iscejo odgovore odpikajo na prevec 'prijateljski' nacin... Ne vem mogoce se res poznate toliko, toda ce jaz pogledam dogajanje ne tem kanalu (ubuntu-si), nimam obcutka da se tu lahko res dobi odgovor...
<Seiduna> Vzporedno sem zmeraj prijavljen se na ubuntu-si-offtopic, toda tam smo trije, mogoce stirje, ce stejem Seniorito.
<Seiduna> Tu pa tezko sledim dogajanju, da razberem komu lahko po svojih moceh kako pomagam.
<Seiduna> Apeliram, da se vsi premaknemo na ubuntu-si-offtopic, in prepustimo ta kanal temu cemur je namenjen, torej predvsem da ne sluzi za navaden chat sobo...
<Seiduna> Si zvijem se cik pa grem spat, toliko se pocakam na feedback.
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrG3MZUVS-U
<bogdanov> haha
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Ooh Aah - My life be like - Grits
<miha_> Seiduna: smo že meli to debato. nazadnje je bilo pr tem, da so morda 3 na dan prišli kej vprašat, razen stalnih članov, če sploh
<miha_> Seiduna: drugače imaš verjetno prav.
<Grega> jaz se pocasi strinjam s tem.. pred par meseci nazaj se nisem, zdaj pa je tudd pomoje slo predalec
<Grega> (pac moje mnenje)
 * miha_ nima proti - kakor se boste zmenili
<CrazyLemon> sej vam noben ne bo prepreču debate na offtopic kanalu :) tko da tist k bi rad dam govoru naj gre tam
<zdobersek> Seiduna: mas prav, ampak po mojem mnenju je offtopic kanal odvec, ker tule ni tolk prometa, da bi kdorkoli z vprasanjem ponesrec ostal ignoriran
<Grega> pomoje je bilo se sprejemljivo preden so debate zacele tect o butt plugi..
<miha_> zdobersek: no ja, po drugi strani ce bi blo tukaj samo on-topic, bi prisel in takoj videl vsa 3 vprasanja :D
<miha_> ki so bila ta dan :)
<miha_> CrazyLemon je bil najbolj proti
<miha_> kolk se spomnim
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa eden izmed vas scrolla gor in prečekira kok se je danes govorilo o ubuntuju oz. težavah z njim :)
<CrazyLemon> ter seveda objavi rezultat tukaj :)
<miha_> marko-_-- pa najbolj za
<marko-_--> ?
<marko-_--> za kaj?
<miha_> marko-_--: da tu ni off-topic
<miha_> scrolaj mičken gor
<miha_> kaj je Seiduna napisu
<marko-_--> ja sej
<Grega> tud jaz sem bil pakrat rahlo proti -offtopic, ampak to je bilo takrat, ko so bile offtopic debate se kr "civilizirane"
<marko-_--> jaz sem hotel, da bi folk bil na ubuntu-si-offtopic, da bi vse kar ni povezano z linuxom blo tam
<miha_> Grega: ko se ni blo punc? :)
<Grega> takrat*
<marko-_--> tukaj pa izkjučno samo
<Grega> miha_: z drugimi besedami..
<marko-_--> to, za kaj je ta kanal
<Grega> ja..
<marko-_--> ker drugače postane vse nepregledno
<marko-_--> jaz sem na ubuntu-si-offtopic že ne vem kolko let, od kar je napsy registriral tist kanal
<CrazyLemon> lol "ne vem kok let"
<CrazyLemon> haha
<marko-_--> ja kaki 2 leti nazaj ga je registriral če se ne motim
<marko-_--> 1 leto nazaj ga je registriral
<miha_> CrazyLemon: si Å¡e vedno tako ostro proti temu?
<CrazyLemon> nisem proti temu..sam ne mislim sodelovat pri 'tej akciji' ker je nonsense
<bogdanov> :)
<marko-_--> zakaj je nonsense?
<marko-_--> saj na večjih kanal lepo funkcionira
<bogdanov> jah sam to ni vecji kanal
<marko-_--> ...
<marko-_--> 33 ljudi je kar nekaj, glede na to da je sam Seniorita bot
<zdobersek> troo dat.
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<zdobersek> 33 ljudi ni velik, lepo te prosm
<bogdanov> marko ja
<bogdanov> 33
<CrazyLemon> marko-_--
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> lahk pa eden izmed vas scrolla gor in prečekira kok se je danes govorilo o ubuntuju oz. težavah z njim :)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ter seveda objavi rezultat tukaj :)
<marko-_--> in ko vsak tukaj tupi svoje, je žalostno ko se enostavno uporabne stvari izgubijo v tem bloku teksta
<CrazyLemon> pa povej kok krat se je ubuntu omenu
<marko-_--> ja pa sej ko se bo, se pač bo, ane
<Grega> tisti, ki ste zamudili... nafisa je sla na ubuntu-offtopic in napisala/vprasala:
<Grega> 22:41 < nafisa> raje mi naj kdo pove, ?e se da na ubuntuju dobit kakega flipperja ... oz. pinball
<Grega> :))))))
<marko-_--> zakaj zarad tega ne bi smeli met offtopic kanala
<marko-_--> in 33
<zdobersek> ce pa se gremo on-topic only v tem kanalu, pa vse skupej mrtvo deluje
<marko-_--> je VELIKO
<nafisa> ja, dobr no ... jebote
<CrazyLemon> Grega hahaha :D
<marko-_--> za slovenski kanal
<bogdanov> marko off topic je recmo na uradnem #ubuntu alpa #debian
<bogdanov> k je stalno tema
<bogdanov> o OS
<marko-_--> offtopic majo vsi ubuntu kanali
<bogdanov> nepa tuki k sploh ni folka
<marko-_--> ubuntu-de ubuntu-at ubuntu-bla
<zdobersek> marko-_-- ja, za slovenski kanal, ampak zarad tega se ne pomeni, da rabimo offtopic kanal, ne glede na drzavo
<marko-_--> za vse države
<bogdanov> ja
<Grega> CrazyLemon: to preden nas je popljuvala (oz. mene) :))))
<bogdanov> marko sam poglej kok je tm folka
<marko-_--> zdobersek, drugače moremo met offtopic kanal
<marko-_--> ker je tako po v loco pravilah
<CrazyLemon> DEJ A LAHK NADALJUJETE DEBATO NA OFF-TOPIC KER STE OFFTOPIC IN FLOODATE KLE KANAL IN NE BOMO VIDLI KO BO KDO RABU POMOČ
<CrazyLemon> ktnxbye!
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<marko-_--> enkrat je že oper prišel sem pa nas kurca prvo ker nismo meli dobro prijavljenega kanala pa bog ve kaj vse, nato smo si rekli da bomo naredili vse BY THE BOOK
<marko-_--> in dejansko smo, sam z offtopicom Å¡e je problem:)
<marko-_--> a ima nova verzija ubuntuja Å¡e vedno on problem z mp3ji da ga ne zazna?
<upd> zjokitee seee
<upd> kwa pa mate za po logih iskat
<upd> če ste tolk zabiti da se ne zapomnete
<upd> vaš problem
<upd> :D
<upd> pizdu matrnu no
<Jorky> ej marko?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> itak je pa seiduna pametn
<bogdanov> prav nemore pomagat sj tud nkol ni pomagov
<upd> ja sm scrolla nazaj
<bogdanov> folku gre u nos krneki
<upd> vidm da un pamti
<upd> nj se jebe u Å¡upak
<bogdanov> :))
<marko-_-> ful odraslo
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov http://slo-tech.com/novice/t457902    vidiš..amd rox :)
<Seniorita> Llano proti Sandy Bridge @ Slo-Tech
<bogdanov> crazy sanjaj
<bogdanov> :)
<Jorky> ej marko a mogoče poznaš band sacramentum?
<marko-_-> sem slišal za njih ja, ej Jorky #ubuntu-si-offtopic
<Jorky> aja, sorry
<Jorky> :D
<Seiduna> Jaz sem skadil svoj cik, zahvaljujem se na  pozornosti in v upanju na boljsi jutri vas  pozdravljam
<Seiduna>  Hvala vam na casu
<bogdanov> a nau helpu folku
<upd> ma dj en peder k je 10 minut tuki neki pametuje
<bogdanov> :)
<Grega> jaz sem za, oz. mi je vseeno.. samo butt plugi mi pa ne pasejo.. vecino casa, no.. ;)
<christooss__> Grega ti nestrpnež no
<Grega> :))
<christooss__> tud butt plugi so samo ljudje
<Grega> :)
<zdobersek> HALO FANTA #ubuntu-si-offtopic
<nafisa> lepo se mejte ... čaw
<ans> kaj vi o butt plugih
<zdobersek> nafisa #ubuntu-si-offtopic
<zdobersek> ce ze mormo :))
<ans> butt plugi so zakon, najboljs jih je uporabljat takoj po evakuaciji creva, za kar najmanj packanja
<ans> zanimivost: http://www.bad-dragon.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=323&category_id=66
<Seniorita> Bad Dragon - Chance the Stallion (Unflared)
<ans> sam za to je pa ze absolutno nujno temeljito klistiranje pred uporabo - rahel turnoff ali vsaj nevsecnost, ce nisi ravno into that
<Grega> aaaa
<ans> vsi skupaj: whois -h whois.ripe.net POEM-RIPE55-SONG
<ans> sem si sprintal celo bazo njihovih pesmic
<zdobersek> -.-
<zdobersek> ce sanjam celo noc o butt plugih, ne bom vesel.
<ans> zakaj si homofob
<zdobersek> to ni homofobija
<ans> meni se zdi
<ans> saj lahko da je latentna
<ans> ne bom govoril o tem
<ans> se video izvedba: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y36fG2Oba0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Day The Routers Died...
<Grega> zakon :) take debate so zakon, pa naj rece kdo kaj hoce :))
<ans> Grega: povej to zdobersek-u
<ans> haha kako noben ne joina v chorusu
<zdobersek> sej ne recem, da ni zanimivo, sam nocem sanjat butt pluge.
<CrazyLemon> sanjaš samo tisto kar želiš sanjat!!
<Grega> miha_: a si napisal kak facebook app, takrat, ko si studiral to..?
<miha_> ne
<miha_> nism glih Å¡tudiral
<miha_> ene 3 ure.. pa probal hello world pa ni delu pa se spravu kej bolj nujnega
<Grega> a ti je mogoce jasno kako deluje avtorizacija/avtentikacija?
<miha_> nek api key je?
<Grega> ja, to ze, ampak.. jaz imam en app.. ampak prikazana vsebina je odvisna od tega kdo ga registrira
<Grega> ah, saj bom.. ravno berem facebook apps for dummies
<Grega> :)
<miha_> hehehe
<miha_> dobra ideja
<CrazyLemon> matr..nč na tvju pa nč na netu
<Grega> jaz sem si sposodil topgear s10 vceraj
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> cool :)
<christooss__> ajde
<christooss__> grem spat :)
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<ans> lepe (butt plug) sanje
<christooss__> ans tnx
<ans> np
<bogdanov> sta ima
<upd> bogdanov offtopic
<upd> stf
<upd> u
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> aja sorry
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> pizda u manjani nc nedogaja
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> as bil tam
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> u trenerk
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mah isti folk k zmeri
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> 4:3
<bogdanov> za pacos
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> valda
<upd> če bi stavu bi zdej ddosu stran
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> <bogdanov> u trenerk
<CrazyLemon> pizda si čefur
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> naj nekdo klikne na http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jersey/154051787985998?sk=app_185906461445756 prosim
<Seniorita> Jersey | Facebook
<Grega> ok
<Grega> kdo je zdaj bil to :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-04
<upd> a si to prvi k je to naredil
<CrazyLemon> js sm zdj kliknu
<CrazyLemon> why
<upd> nisem še videl takšne strani na fb.
<Grega> CrazyLemon: nek podatek iscem, ki mi bo povedal na kateri strani si, oz. iz katerega profila pride request
<Grega> tako da bom vedel kaksne oz. cigave artikle naj prikazem
<CrazyLemon> Grega em..težka bo ta
<CrazyLemon> vem da se da videt iz katere "države" si
<CrazyLemon> pa starost...sam ne vem če lahk uporabiš ta podatek
<Grega> ne ne, saj facebook poslje v POST-u neke podatke
<Grega> in vidim, da je vmes profile_id
<Grega> in mislim, da je to to kar rabim
<CrazyLemon> in kaj bi ti pol iz profile_id-ja delal?
<Grega> torej... vsaka trgovina ima svoj profil
<Grega> pogledam od kod pride request (profile_id)
<Grega> in prikazem njihove artikle
<Grega> i think
<Grega> upd: ja, jaz se tud nisem videl :)
<Grega> mislim, da mam neko vroco zemljico :)
<upd> ql :)
<upd> jap se že veselim k bojo vse trgovine začele to delat :)
<Grega> da bo celi facebook se bolj prespaman :>>
<Grega> ene 10.000 "like" gumbkov bom dal gor :>
<upd> jup
<upd> :D
<Grega> ow yeah
<Grega> full tezko je najt kake uporabne info kako to scodat :/
<upd> true
<CrazyLemon> ma wtf
<upd> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0455407/ a je tole Å¡e en navaden film o zombijih
<Seniorita> The Crazies (2010) - IMDb
<CrazyLemon> looks like crap :)
<upd> mja sj ni ni č bol pametnega
<CrazyLemon> true that
<upd> bi si mal dokumentarce zlovdal, pa noben podnapisov ne dela za njih
<CrazyLemon> ma ni več dobrih dokumentarcev
<upd> eno skupino prevajalcev bo treba naredit :)
<upd> ma tko pa gledam na partisu jih je full
<upd> pa nism še nikol nič zlovdal
<upd> tud če je kako se avto sestavi sam da je neki :)
<marko-_-> the crazies je tok porazen film
<CrazyLemon> ma men so bli cool ti od discoverya
<upd> aja pa ga dost lovdajo :)
<CrazyLemon> k so bli o velikih zgradbah pa to
<upd> ija te so ql, sam nism nič gledal
<CrazyLemon> poglej si pol.. to k so v kuala lumpurju gradili
<CrazyLemon> pa tega v dubaju
<upd> jah a so podnapisi
<CrazyLemon> mah ne rabiš podnapise..se vse razume :)
<upd> no če ni strokovnih besed jih ne rabim
<upd> ok bom si zlovdal
<CrazyLemon> upd
<CrazyLemon> megastructures
<CrazyLemon> se imenuje oddaja
<upd> super
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOF_Fbi4iXA     (to je zame link..ker moram presnete cookije blokirat da lahk normalno gledam yt)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Kuala Lumpur Mega Tunnel - Megastructures - National Geographic - (part 1 of 5)
<upd> Megagradnje - Nova britanska zeleznica SLOSUB TV-XviD MiXy
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda k nimajo slo. televizije takih dokumentarcev :)
<upd> dva od vlakov pa od orozja/letala so na partisu začuda slo. subsi
<upd> mja res bi lahko kaj imel
<CrazyLemon> sj tile tastari dokumentarci od discoverya/national geographica niso tok dragi po moje
<CrazyLemon> tak da bi si jih lahk privoščli
<CrazyLemon> ne pa sam fucking Å¡panske nanizanke
<upd> ja verjetno ni predrago sam pač nočejo k so debili
<upd> ja
<upd> no
<upd> nanizanke so ql :P
<CrazyLemon> lol..dj nehi :D
<Grega> dajta mi se malo pomagat, plz :) zdaj sem naredil dve strani (profila), mi lahko samo skopirata kaj vama vrne pri obeh (user_id in profile_id), prosim lepo :)
<Grega> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jersey/154051787985998?sk=app_185906461445756
<Seniorita> Jersey | Facebook
<Grega> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jersey2-doo/114487455295886?sk=app_185906461445756
<Seniorita> Jersey2 d.o.o. | Facebook
<upd> a se da na 24kur oglase zablokirat k je v video vsebini
<upd> Grega dj patentiri to fb trgovina
<Grega> *patent*
<Grega> :>
<Grega> raje mi povej kaj ti vrneta tista dva linka, da sploh vem al naj nadaljujem al se naj obesim
<upd> jah dve Å¡tevilki
<Grega> katerii dveee
<upd> user_id = 154051787985998 ; profile_id = 154051787985998
<CrazyLemon> upd ja
<upd> ker program pa ?
<upd> za chrome bi rabu neki
<CrazyLemon> greasemonkey scripta je :)
<Grega> ok, hvala
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne bi vedu :)
<upd> toj ff ja
<bogdanov> ubuntu off topic!
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a mas zdele trenerko gor
<bogdanov> ker cefur si
 * nafisa pravi, da ni čefur
<CrazyLemon> mam ja
<CrazyLemon> sam ne hodim v bar v trenirki :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> tkoje to
<bogdanov> kransterdam
<bogdanov> gorenska
<bogdanov> lj
<bogdanov> cefurji
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> mja sj :S
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sm najdu način kako gledat youtube videe brez barve :D
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> kaj je krivo?
<CrazyLemon> youtube je kriv
<CrazyLemon> pa baje je napaka sam če imaš flash 10.2 pa linux :)
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> in ta napaka je včer pršla?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> neki se na youtubeu očitno igrajo
<CrazyLemon> prasci
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> torej, kaj morem nrdit, da ne bom mela viola YT?
<upd> jutr pa sm 2h Å¡ole parapapapa :)
<CrazyLemon> upd lepo tebi..js pa mam od 14-21
<CrazyLemon> :(
<upd> uff noro :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da...ob enih grem pa ob desetih pridem
<CrazyLemon> pa sj ne bi bilo panike če bi mel vaje pa predavanja
<CrazyLemon> ampak mam predavanja potem 3 urni break
<CrazyLemon> in nato spet
<CrazyLemon> kar sux
<upd> mja te so grde
<CrazyLemon> nafisa moraš blokirat piškotke na youtube.com
<nafisa> kako pa jih?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa v FF klikneš Urejanje -> Nastavitve -> Zasebnost -> Izjeme
<CrazyLemon> in nato vpišeš
<upd> najboljš je 8h-11h pa eno urco pavze pa do 12-15 tko bi moral vsi faxi naredit kot je v srednji
<CrazyLemon> youtube.com
<CrazyLemon> ter "prepoveš"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> upd naah..to je too fcking early :D
<CrazyLemon> mi mamo ponavadi od 15.00 naprej :)
<upd> jah toj relativno greš pač prej spat pa si prej doma
<upd> mja to men ni ql
<upd> pol morš vsako noč geekat
<upd> ob ene 4h boš šel spat ane
<CrazyLemon> jp..zato je ql :D
<CrazyLemon> naah..sam prečekiram
<upd> pa boš vidu kaj dnevne svetlobe
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e tale national geographic do konca pa grem
<CrazyLemon> itak :D
<nafisa> nimam FF
<upd> mja :)
<nafisa> izjeme, ja
<nafisa> kako pa patterns vpišem?
<CrazyLemon> youtube.com
<CrazyLemon> vpiši
<CrazyLemon> ter dodaj
<nafisa> samo to?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> brez http ...?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> sam je en problem..vedno boš bila odjavljena :)
<nafisa> ne Å¡tekam?
<nafisa> objavljena?
<CrazyLemon> ja..na youtubeu
<CrazyLemon> se ne boš mogla prijavit z usernameom
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> to mi ni panike ...
<nafisa> samo ...
<nafisa> še vedno je vijolično
<CrazyLemon> pol pa probaj dodat
<CrazyLemon> www.youtube.com
<CrazyLemon> pa vmes zapri youtube tab
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> aaaaaaa
<nafisa> hvala :*
<CrazyLemon> np :)
<nafisa> sam so poredni, da se tako zafrkavajo ...
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ni druge..vzem butt plug pa se jim maščuj!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Grega> uspelo mi je
<Grega> uspelo mi je
<Grega> uspelo mi je
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa
<Grega> be be be be be beee
<CrazyLemon> pa pejmo spat hudiča!
<CrazyLemon> n8
<bogdanov> wedding crashers
<bogdanov> dobr film haha
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> lahko noč
<upd> :)
<upd> a se da ssl izklopit za en page
<upd> !google imdb wedding crashers
<Seniorita> Wedding Crashers (2005) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0396269/
<upd> gn.
<bogdanov> the next three days
<bogdanov> dobr film
<bogdanov> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: problem z grafično na asus plati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4793/new/posts/
<yang_> bogdanov
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: problem z grafično na asus plati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4793/new/posts/
<yang_> dobro jutro
<roxxxxxx> oj
<[BigW]> dan
<sasa84> oj
<teardrop> lo
<yang_> saska
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: [Vodič] Gnome 3 - Gnome Shell  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4735/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<upd> ahh kako nj dobim kordinate X gumba na fb
<Grega> w00t?
<sasa84> noup :P
<Grega> upd: kaksne koordinate?
<upd> ma sem ze nasel, na fb bi rad si pobrisal zid pa uporabljam imacro za ff
<sasa84> upd, men to nikakor ni ratal narest :P
<upd> pa ne gre ker majo tko naštiman da pol ko klikneš odstrani objavo odpre okno za potrditev vedno na drugih mestih
<upd> mja men se pri zadnjem kliku zataknje
<upd> nevem zakaj so tako glupi da ni te funkcije
<sasa84> nja...
<sasa84> men dela, sam nč ne pobriše
<sasa84> no, torej ne dela :P
<CrazyLemon> js sm ročno vse pobrisal
<sasa84> jaz bi rabla ful cajta ;P
<CrazyLemon> jah..js sm rabu dobre 4 ure če se prav spomnem
<upd> http://pastebin.com/Kx6AmSaa evo imacros pa tole
<Seniorita> C# | VERSION BUILD=7110203 RECORDER=FX  'Be careful to
<upd> pa dela :)
<upd> če pa ne bo delal pa daš v imacros record click mode (XY)
<upd> pa kordinate popravis
<upd> kurac za video dela ko pa pride do nedavne aktivnosti pa tiltne fail.
<upd> Grega a si med FB API odkril kakšno funkcijo za to ?
<upd> glede na to da lahko ustvariš celotno trgovino
<upd> pa Grasemonkey+ F.B. Purity pa se očisti zid :)
<sasa84> upd, ti je ratal pobrisat?
<upd> jap
<Grega> am
<Grega> o cem se gre? :)
<upd> če ima FB API kakšno funkcijo za zid pobrisat
<Grega> uh, rekel bi da ne, nisem sicer ziher.. ampak kolk jaz vem do zdaj zadeva deluje malo drugace.. api bolj ponuja vmesnike za dialoge.. in cetudi bi bil api za tak remove, bi ga se vedno mogo rocno potrdit (za vsak zapis verjetno)
<Grega> ce je je v javascript apiju
<Grega> !google facebook javascript api
<Seniorita> JavaScript SDK - Facebook Developers http://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/javascript/
<sasa84> upd, kaj si pol naredu, da si pobrisu zid?
<Grega> oz.
<upd> ja preber kaj se pisal sasa84
<Grega> facebook ima nek query language (FQL)
<Grega> mogoce lahko tam..
<sasa84> a tisto skripto si dal v imacros?
<upd> greasemonkey + F.B. Purity pa imacros
<upd> ja samo boš verjetno morala sama določit x,y kordinate z record opcijo ki jo ima program
<upd> pa dela samo za video
<upd> tko da morš zanku ustavit ko ne zadane klika
<sasa84> nek kompliciran tole :P
<upd> Grega bom pregledal
<upd> jap je kompliciran :D
<Tadej> re
<CrazyLemon> lp
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon
<sasa84> živjo Tadej
<sasa84> :)
<Tadej> oo sasa84, CrazyLemon
<Tadej> kako smo?
<CrazyLemon> oj oj o j  j j ..
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> poleg tega, da mi bo cel vikend dougcajt
<CrazyLemon> pri meni ne bo ..ker moram kmalu na prekleti fax
<sasa84> jaz mam pa pripravo na zakon :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a to je tist proces k se začne odstranjevat devični pas pa to ?
<Tadej> ma bo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tist proces je že bil dan skoz :P
<Tadej> hehe
<Tadej> to pride po zakonu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pred zakonom?? uh...ti pa greš v pekel
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej vem... pridne punce grejo v nebesa, poredne pa vsepovsod :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to sam pravijo tiste nalepke na avtih...ni tko v resnici :S
<Tadej> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sicer tud ti grešiš...k mi pošilaš fuk štumfke :P
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak js nimam priprav pred zakonom
<sasa84> pa me zapeljuješ in tko :P
<CrazyLemon> js bom šou parkrat k spovedi pa bo vse fino fajn k da nism nič naredu!
<sasa84> jaz tud nism nč nrdila :P
<sasa84> ok, zdej ne smem rečt, d sm sam lež
<sasa84> ležala :P
<Tadej> jaz nam sel v nebesa ker nisem krscen
<Tadej> torej lahko kr pizdarije delam bp :)
<sasa84> infidel! :P
<Tadej> :))
<miha> krst ne igra nobene vloge. šteje al si dober ali slab človek
<CrazyLemon> Tadej ni panike..mam js dost vode..te bomo že krstil (potunkal or smth)
<Tadej> sej bom naredu :ups:
<miha> nobena spoved ti ne pomaga, če si prasec
<sasa84> miha, +1
<Tadej> boljsa polovica bi rada mela cerkveno poroko :S
<miha> sasa84: hvala
<CrazyLemon> miha a to je tvoj način da mi poveš da sm prasec?
<Tadej> :))
<CrazyLemon> not nice..not nice at all
<miha> Tadej: to pomeni, da hoče "za vedno"... nič ločitev
<sasa84> Tadej, sej se lohk vseen poročita cerkven tud če nis ti krščen
<Tadej> to je lepo povedano :P
<Tadej> vem
<miha> CrazyLemon: to nimajo ljudje kaj sodit, boš sojen po smrti..
<Tadej> sam vstraja da bova OBA cerkveno porocena
<CrazyLemon> Tadej lol..oba..a je lahk sam en cerkveno poročen drug pa ne ?? :)))
<Tadej> ce si prasec boz se pred smrtjo svoje dobu :)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: ja :D
<sasa84> ja, pred cerkvijo bosta mela priznano POGODBO, ne pa zakrament
<Tadej> jaz sem zraven, sam nisem cerkveno porocen ker sem infidel :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk se dva cerkveno poročita tko d en ni krščen
<CrazyLemon> Tadej sej tistih par minut boš že pretrpel no...dvakrat rečeš 'amen' enkrat rečeš 'ja bom valda itak'...pa je to to
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Tadej> a ves ce bog ne da skup greva lahko mirne duse narazen
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to ni ravno res :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jp, je
<Tadej> ne pa till death due us apart :D
<CrazyLemon> to je vse odvisno od zupnika
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne ni...i know people :)
<sasa84> po pravu ne
<CrazyLemon> recimo pri sestri so bili problemi
<sasa84> po pravu se lahko poročita...ampak to ne bo zakrament
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: pa pol leta moram "uradno" hodt na nek tecaj
<CrazyLemon> tudi k je bil krst tamalih so bili problemi :)
<sasa84> to je kontra pravu
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: v Kopru je bil zmer problem...
<CrazyLemon> Tadej haha..sj bo no..netbook pa je :D
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> al pa kuverta
<CrazyLemon> Tadej ma v šmarjah je bil ko sm js hodu k verouku en res kul župnik
<Tadej> kuverta te lahko marsicesa resi :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa je en "čuden"
<sasa84> lej...dva se lohk tko poročita, sam to ni zakrament... je pa pred cerkvijo še zmer smatran kt cerkven zakpon... s tem da mora krščena stran prvolt, d bo otroke vzgajala v kščanskem duhu, dala krstit...bla bla, nasprotna stran pa mora bit s tem seznanjena
<Tadej> tako je!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js pa ti pravim da enim sploh ne pustijo da se porocijo :)..pa ti navajaj XY zakonov..vidu sm kak je v praksi :)
<sasa84> cerkev smatra zakon kot pogodbo, kjer se izmenjuje 2 volji... za zakrament pa morta bit oba krščena
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, flikn mu zakonik cerkvenega prava na mizo :P
<Tadej> :Ž)
<sasa84> sej bo oreng zabobnel, k je zlo debela bukva :P
<Tadej> :))
<Tadej> bo pruh fasal preden jo bo do mize prnesu
<sasa84> lol
<Tadej> sej ves geeki :P
<Tadej> misko pa usb kljuc se dvigne
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, so pa lohk še drugi vzroki...ne sam d ena stran ni krščena
<Tadej> za laptop se potrudi ker ga rabi...
<sasa84> Tadej, sicer pa ti ne priporočam, da pred župnikom dvomiš v dva bistvena elementa zakona - enost in nerazveznost :P
<sasa84> NE dvomiš
<sasa84> :)
<Tadej> hehe
<Tadej> mi bodo ze povedal kaj smem in cesa ne smem rect :)
<sasa84> lol
<Tadej> vec al manj bom samo kimal :P
<sasa84> no, obljubo boš ja povedu :P
<sasa84> jaz tadej sprejmem tebe..._:P
<miha> hehehe
<sasa84> to sem mogla jaz na pamet za izpit znat LOL
<Tadej> tocno to kar bodo rekli :D
<sasa84> in nisem vedla kjero ime nej se zmislm, sem pa kr od prfoxa :P
<Tadej> magar da vrjamem v boga :P
<Tadej> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aww..how sweet is that
<CrazyLemon> kr poročla sta se
<CrazyLemon> :$
<Tadej> sasa84: izpit?
<sasa84> izpit iz liturgike
<mikoar> ka pa študiraš, sasa84
<sasa84> Tadej, sem absolventka teologije...zto tolk vem o cerkvenem pravu :P
<Tadej> !google liturgika
<Seniorita> Liturgija – "CULMEN ET FONS" mojega življenja! » Vaje http://liturgija.prostija-ptuj.si/katedra-za-liturgiko/liturgika-4-letnik-enopr-program/literatura-dokumenti-clanki-in-vaje/vaje-2
<Tadej> sasa84: ahaaaa :)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: bv da se kregas, je ze zmagala :D
<sasa84> liturgika je teol. veda o liturgiji-bogoslužju
<CrazyLemon> Tadej ona zmaga sam v teoriji :p
<Tadej> hvala :D
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: lol
<sasa84> simpl rečeno...kaj, kok, zakaj se dela pr maš, kok je blo v judovstvu, prazniki...bla bla bla
<Tadej> ti pa hodis v cerkev vsako nedeljo a? :D
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> Tadej v mislih sem res tam!
<Tadej> crazija mislim :)
<sasa84> aaa ;LOL
<Tadej> si ja :D
<sasa84> Tadej, crazy je tan anonimn kristjan a veš :P
<Tadej> sasa84: zate to pase k studiju :D
<sasa84> tan-tak
<CrazyLemon> prvič k se v postelji obrnem pomislim kako lepo je tistim v cerkvi...in nato grem nazaj spat
<Tadej> sasa84: kje to studiras?
<sasa84> Tadej, sam imamo polbno folka, k so 'infidel' :P
<CrazyLemon> true story!!
<sasa84> v ljubljani
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<Tadej> aha :D
<sasa84> kar se tiče priprave na zakon...lohk opravš tud v enem vikendu :P
<CrazyLemon> schnel kurtz ! al neki :D
<Tadej> jaz osebno sem bil med maso ene 2x al 3x v cerkvi pa se to sam prvic do konca
<Tadej> sasa84: kje?
<Tadej> sasa84: pr teb? ;)
<yang_> kok casa traja cerkvena priprava na zakon, ce si totalno brez zakramentov
<sasa84> hm... različno )
<Tadej> yang_: lahko tud pol leta
<sasa84> Tadej, ne, maš na netu te šnelkurz tečaje
<Tadej> cist od zupnika je odvisno
<Tadej> sasa84: dej link :D
<sasa84> http://jezuiti.rkc.si/jozef/?id=20&fmod=2
<Seniorita> Duhovno središče sveti Jožef: Priprava na zakon ob koncu tedna
<Tadej> sasa84: prek neta sem mislu, da si doma za compom :)
<miha> kaj za vraga je priprava?
<miha> "pripravi se, da ti bo žena težila vsak dan"
<miha> :D
<sasa84> Tadej, tud to obstaja
<sasa84> pejd na www.isrekni.net
<sasa84> iskreni
<sasa84> oni majo prek neta neki
<sasa84> sam baje d se pol tud dobijo
<sasa84> tko d je Å¡e najhitrej to za vikend
<miha> sasa84: sam kaj za vraga se ma cerkev v to za vtikat... zakon je problem dotičnih dveh
<sasa84> miha, glede česa?
<miha> to se mora vsak zase pripravit
<miha> glede 'priprav'
<miha> 'tečajev'
<sasa84> zakaj pa pol greš v cerkev in prosiš, če te lohk poročijo?
<miha> jst ne grem
<Tadej> miha govora je CE gres...
<Tadej> ce ne gres pac ne gres in nimas nic s tem...
<miha> odlično :)
<CrazyLemon> miha ne greš zdej..ko pa te saša dobi v roke boš pa vsak dan šou k maši...you'll see boy!
<sasa84> če greš pač do župnika, da bi te poročil...pač sprejmeš pogoje, k jih ma
<miha> CrazyLemon: mislim, da bi bolj zaupal njej kot župniku
<miha> zgleda mi pošteno dekle
<miha> :D
<sasa84> če hočm it narest osebno, tud morm sprejet pogoje, k mi jih da gospa za okenem
<sasa84> okencem
<CrazyLemon> lol.. miha vidiš...lih na take stvari te pripravijo.. da nisi tko naiven
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<miha> pa nimam nič proti župnikom, sam ne bom se poročil z župnikom ane
<miha> :D
<sasa84> men tud slabo kaže :P
<Tadej> miha kaj mesas drek, ce ni dreka :D
<Tadej> miha sej to je med tabo pa bogom ne med tabo pa zupnikom :)
<miha> alergičen sem na take tečaje, od katoliških do new age in makrsističnih, pardon.. mm.. "lakanskih"
<sasa84> zadeve so simpl...če se želiš cerkveno poročit, je jasn, d pol sprejmeš pogoje, k ti jih da cerkev
<miha> nobenim od tem ne mislim dovolit, da se vtikajo vame
<sasa84> sej ti noben nč noče :)
<Tadej> miha sej mi govorimo o tem, da bi jaz RAD tako mel...
<Tadej> ne da moram
<miha> sasa84: The price of freedom is eternal vigilance...
<miha> :)
<Tadej> ce nebi hotel pac nebi mel opravka s cerkvijo...
<Tadej> simpl
<miha> Tadej: prov
<Tadej> moja draga bi rada tko in tko bo
<sasa84> Tadej, to hočm povedat :)
<miha> Tadej: sam pač praktično, tolk ko rabim o tem vedet, bi mi sasa84 razložla. župnik pa naj svojo kuharco zabava.
<miha> :)
<miha> tak nekak si predstavljam jst to
<Tadej> lol
<miha> sasa84: zakaj ženske niso duhovnice, pol bi morda hodil v cerkev
<miha> impotentnih dedcev pa ne prenašam dobro
<Tadej> miha to je tko kokr na nekaterih faksih
<CrazyLemon> kak veš da so impotentni ????  :)))
<Tadej> ce hoces nardit izpit MORAS hodit na predavanja
<miha> CrazyLemon: celibat? to al pa do sam .. čudni
<Tadej> ceprav se lahko to sam doma naucis...
<Tadej> me zanima kok jih dejansko spostuje celibat
<miha> pa Å¡e cvilijo pr molitvah
<CrazyLemon> jah če so v celibatu  ne pomeni da so impotentni...ali pač?
<miha> z zelo.. kastriranim glasom
<Tadej> vem za zupnike ki majo mulce
<Tadej> sicer ne uradno, ampak se ve cigavi so :D
<sasa84> impotenca, celibat in neplodnost so 3 različne stavri :P
<Tadej> sasa84: jap :)
<sasa84> če hočš bit posvečen, ne smeš bit impotenten :P
<Tadej> sasa84: zakaj?
<sasa84> isto velja za zakon
<Tadej> 1st explain posvecen :D
<miha> sasa84: zakaj ženske niso duhovnice?
<sasa84> Tadej, včasih je to veljalo striktno...zdej sicer ne vem kok to
<Tadej> ker nimajo jajc :D
<miha> sasa84: tebi bi se z veseljem spovedal.. vse svoje grehe
<Tadej> miha zato :D
<miha> hehe
<Tadej> ker smo tipi po naravi pokvarjeni :D
<sasa84> miha, uradna razlaga je zgodovinska in sociološka... zame pač ne zadostujejo... sama smatram, da je bla marija magdalena prva duhovnica (ona je prva oznanila, da je kristus vstal...kar je središče krščanstva)...
<miha> sasa84: krivoverka :D
<sasa84> pač :)
<miha> :D
<Tadej> sasa84: spremeni cerkev!
<miha> protestanti so glede tega bolj normalni
<miha> sam majo pa čudn nauk
<Tadej> sasa84: sej vas je dost
<Tadej> zensk namrec
<Tadej> volite lahko
<sasa84> ene stvari so v njihovi teologiji zelo mračne, neoptimistične
<Tadej> zakaj nebi smele bit zupnice :D
<sasa84> prejšnji papež je dal zadevo ad acta
<Tadej> !google "ad acta"
<Seniorita> Ad Acta - Predstavitev podjetja http://www.ad-acta.si/
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> lol :D
<miha> prejšnji papež je bil čudn.. v bistvu je trenuten bolj normalen, kar je mal ironično, sam je dejstvo
<miha> se je res bičal janez?
<sasa84> miha, sedanji papež je tradicionalist
<sasa84> kar me osebno zelo moti
<miha> sasa84: sedanji papež je intelektualec, prejšnji je bil populist
<miha> sasa84: ves da sm celo uganil, da bo papež
<sasa84> je sicer največji živeči teolog...kar spremeni je sad njegovih 30letnih premišljevanj, zadeve se pač ni spomnu zjutri pr fruštku, k je marmelado mazal...ampak vseeno... skrbi me, ker v zadnjih letih je hud porast tradicionalistov v rkc
<sasa84> miha, sej smo verjetno vsi uganil :)
<miha> hehe
<sasa84> ratzinger je bil zelo progresiven v času koncila... ampak sedaj pa...
<miha> sasa84: ja no, star je že.. ne morš starih dedcev učit novih trikov.
<miha> :D
<sasa84> teologijo smatram kot stalno prevajanje razodetja... ne morte mi že 2000 let istih jajc prodajat
<sasa84> današnjemu človeku nč ne pomen kristus je alfa in omega... treba drugačn jezik uporabt
<sasa84> to fali... kokr jst vidm
<sasa84> področje kulture, jezike...posledično evangelizacija itd
<miha> sasa84: v bistvu se treba vrniti k prvim kristjanom in "cerkvenim očetom". ni več to krščanski svet, v bistvu je spet rimski imperij
<sasa84> mi smo lohk šli v afriko z motiko in semeni...v evropi pač ne gre tko :P
<miha> sasa84: kar je veljalo za cesarski rim, velja tud za danes, no razn moderne tehnologije (kontracepcija, internet)
<miha> vse ostalo je pa praktično isto
<sasa84> sej stvari so skoz iste :)
<miha> ni res
<miha> ciklične so
<miha> oz spirala v 3d stožcu
<miha> odvisno kak projeciraš pol v 2d
<sasa84> spirala... hegel! ;)
<miha> ne poznam hegla
<sasa84> teza-antiteza ;)
<miha> fora je da odvisn kak projeciraš to iz 3d v 2d
<miha> lahk projeciraš pravokotno na os stožca, pa je spirala/krog
<miha> lahk projeciraš od strani
<miha> pa je rast
<sasa84> s tem da je skoz ist sem hotla sam to povedat, da so pač že tolk tisoč let ene in iste stvari prisotne
<miha> edin kr mi ni jasno je
<miha> al se stožec oža al širi :D
<miha> o ostalem sm prepričan :)
<sasa84> če pogledamo današnji new age...v času rim. imerija je bla to npr. gnoza
<miha> da
<sasa84> kokr prav aristotel za politiko, da je korito isto in da se menjajo sam prasci... lohk prenesemo tud na življenje :)
<sasa84> ok...mogoče lohk prasce zamenjamo z bolj diplomatsko besedo :P
<miha> sasa84: vidiš... če bi bla ti duhovnica, bi morda še veren ratal.. s temi amaterji pa v glavnem nočem met opravka
<miha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<miha> povej to svojmu župniku :)
<miha> al komu pač
<miha> :D
<sasa84> moj župnik tud prav, d bi bla jst prva, k bi jo posvetil :P
<miha> hehe
<miha> sasa84: če hočejo rešit mojo dušo, naj razmislijo.. molitev zame ne bo pomagala
<sasa84> s kšnimi stvarmi v cerkvi se pač ne strinjam...mam svoje mnenje, sem pač premisnla zkaj ne morm določenih stvari sprejet
<miha> :D
<sasa84> sveti avguštin je izrekel (za moje pojme) njegov najboljši stavek... še veliko ovac je zunaj črede (torej cerkve), je pa tudi kar nekaj kozlov znotraj nje :)
<miha> avguštin je bil prasec
<miha> najprej je bil 20 let koruznik, pol pa izdal svojo punco in otroke in postal duhovnik
<miha> zame on ni glih nek vzor
<miha> kaj Å¡ele "sveti"
<sasa84> on je bil takrat maniheist...manihejec
<miha> sasa84: no pač, ne vidim nobene svetosti v njem
<miha> bral sem ga mal pa me tud ni ganilo
<sasa84> otrok se ej pol skupej z njim spreobrnil...se mi zdi, da mu je blo ime deodat (?)...ampak je umrl v italiji, preden je šeč avguštin v tunizijo
<miha> Avguštin: Izpovedi
<miha> al neki takega
<sasa84> jp
<miha> tko eno tretjino prebral zih, morda mal več
<sasa84> zame osebno je bil dober teolog...kot je moj najljubši tomaž akvinski...in to zarad metode. če bi brala njune spise o ženskah, ju lohk takoj sovražm :P
<miha> sasa84: boš ti kaj  napisala?
<sasa84> po eni strani je pa avguštin lohk tud vzor... da se da stvari v lajfu spremenit
<miha> spremenit. na slabše?
<sasa84> to ne pomen glih spreobrnjenja v krščanstvo...ampak..
<miha> lahk bi bil vsaj dobr ata
<sasa84> sej je bil...sam je otrok nato umrl
<sasa84> se mi zdi, da je zlo pozitivno, da ma folk moč, da naredi nek iz svojga življenja
<sasa84> da je v določenem trenutku prpravlen prerezat s svojim starim življenjem in začet kej novga
<miha> lahk bi bil vsaj dobr ata
<sasa84> mi slovenci mamo preveč v glav to cankarjansko podobo matere
<miha> sasa84: boš ti kaj  napisala?
<miha> :)
<sasa84> zdej pišem diplomo :P
<miha> o čem :)
<sasa84> teologija evholoških besedil v rimskem misalu ;)
<miha> prevod v slovenščino?
<sasa84> sej je prevod :P
<sasa84> v glavnem...
<miha> v slovenščino..
<sasa84> tista velika rdeča knjiga k je pr maš...iz nje črpam ven teologije iz enih posebnih molitev, ki se imenujejo evhološka (gr. evho=molitev)
<miha> a ni zlata knjiga?
<miha> jst nism rdeče vidu
<sasa84> pa delam primerjavo prevodov slov, hrv, italj, nem in latin. izvirnika
<miha> aja zlata je sveto pismo?
<sasa84> v sloveniji mamo rdeč misal
<sasa84> lohk pa da si vidu slovesen evangeliar...k je tko bl velik
<miha> aha
<sasa84> sveto pismo je v modri, rjavi pa zeleni barvi...pač slov. standardni prevod
<sasa84> miha, lohk pa ti povem eno veselo novico...jezus ne mara flasha :P
<miha> res? odlično :D
<sasa84> :D
<miha> evangelij po saši?
<miha> :D
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> miha, pol s punco se ne boš cerkven poroču :P
<miha> zelo verjetno ne
<miha> sasa84: ne me narobe razumet, načeloma vedno kje v debati branim cerkev, da jo brezveze napadajo. mene pustijo pr mer in tako bo ostalo :)
<sasa84> hahahah
<sasa84> mal te hecam no ;)
<miha> en napisu o cerkvi pa kontracepciji.. pa jst "a ti mora župnik blagoslovit uporabo kondoma?"
<sasa84> kondom je dovoljen v 'izrednih ' razmerah
<sasa84> :)
<miha> pr men je marsikaj v "izrednih razmerah"
<miha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<miha> vsekakor se noben človek nima kej vtikat v to
<miha> glede Boga pa mam tako mnenje: če obstaja, zagotovo ni tečka.
<miha> mislim, večno bitje.. pa bi blo zagrenjeno.. to kliče po samomoru
<miha> :D
<miha> a ni vredu utemeljitev?
<sasa84> hahahaha
<upd> boga ni, v bibliji piše da je povsod kar pomeni da je v nas v vsakem živem bitju
<sasa84> hud ;)
<upd> torej mi tvorimo boga kot celota
<upd> al KWA ?
<miha> upd: po teoriji sistemov je sistem več kot vsota posameznih sestavnih delov.
<upd> koliko več ?
<sasa84> jaz pa mislm, d je tko drugačen... pač kle je ontološka drugačnost, d ga damo težko v naš sistem
<sasa84> sicer pa tud jaz mislm, d je vsak izmed nas bogo-nosec
<upd> ja če imamo res dušo pa gre nekam po smrti za to že moraš res biti nekaj boga :)
<upd> Å estnjstletnica:
<upd> "Mami ti vedno praviš, da gre ljubezen skozi želodec. Jaz pa sem včeraj spoznala drugo, veliko boljšo pot..." :)
<upd> tud tuki je del boga xD
<sasa84> sicer krščanstvo govori tudi o telesu
<sasa84> ampak duša je res tak fenomen :)
<sasa84> fantički moji...jaz se bom mogla počas zrihtat, k pičim u lj
<upd> hm ja telo je sveto ker je nosilec duše :)
<upd> anštajn je pa reku da če je kje duša je v glavi
<sasa84> ful dost kvantnih fizikov je priznaval Boga...kar mi je zlo zanimiv
<upd> jup
<sasa84> mislm d je planck reku, d prčakuje, d bo v 21. stoletju študij fizike sestavlen tud iz meditacije
<upd> aja
<sasa84> the best of mi je pa schrödingerjeva mačka... tipo je zračunu, da je mačka lohk mrtva in živa
<sasa84> to je že tist... stari, a si kej kadil? :D
<sasa84> ampak....to so itak mejni svetovi :)
<upd> a to je tista fora o dveh stanjih da si oboje hkrati lahko mrtev in živ
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> sej ta fizika je kr zanimiva tko
<upd> dokazana filozofija
<mikoar> Michael Duff Newton - Potovanje Duš....  kdo bral?
<miha> upd: to je nepopoln opis, to je sam statistično gledanje na zadevo, ker pač težko primeš osnovne delce pa meriš z ravnilom
<upd> res je
<Grega> zracunal, da je macka lahko mrtva in ziva?
<Grega> a ni to tisto, ko jo je zaprl v "plinsko celico" in takoj, ko se odpre macka umre, dok je zaprta je pa ziva?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<upd> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schr%C3%B6dingerjeva_ma%C4%8Dka
<Seniorita> Schrödingerjeva mačka - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<sasa84> Å¡ibam folk
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> papa
<miha> http://www.finance.si/304760/Ali-bo-Kresalova-odstopila-zaradi-suma-dav%E8nih-utaj
<Seniorita> Ali bo Kresalova odstopila zaradi suma dav�nih utaj? - Finance.si
<miha> in odgovor
<miha> http://www.lds.si/si/arhiv/zapisi/9786/detail.html
<Seniorita> Nisem utajila davkov -  LDS - Liberalna demokracija Slovenije
<BigWhale> sasa, kje hudica pa si prebrala da ful dost kvantnih fizikov priznava boga? urlpls
<BigWhale> pa nej nebo iz www.bogjenasingaljubimo.com
<BigWhale> aja ni je vec
<christooss_> isto so rekl za einsteina k nekje omenja boga
<christooss_> sam kristjani so to takoj mislil, da njihovega boga omenja
<miha> sj židovski bog = krščanski bog = muslimanski bog
<christooss_> ok sej pač tega boga
<christooss_> se zavedam, da je cca isti :)
<christooss_> mal shizofren ampak vseen :P
<miha> ne, zakaj
<christooss_> ma ne bom se spuščal zdej v to ampak primerjaj boga stare in boga nove zaveze
<christooss_> en je kill kill kill
<christooss_> en pa forgive :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<miha> saj je rečeno: bog je ustvaril ljudi po svoji podobi... zdj boga težko opazovat, od ljudi pa lahko sklepamo..
<miha> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: SSD disk 32GB  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4797/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/android-tops-iphone-windows-blackberry-as-leading-smartphone-platform/45692
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nNa: SSD disk 32GB  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4797/new/posts/
<Seniorita> Android tops iPhone, Windows, BlackBerry as leading smartphone platform | ZDNet
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Nakupupovanje na položnice, trajnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4798/new/posts/
<t3ch> toto pa so polepsali
<t3ch> http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/pagead/imgad?id=CODuuZ_DyObkjgEQoAEYwgQyCPpEcLEPSF8U
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> se ocitnobolse pocuti v virtualnem svetu :]
<t3ch> al pa cilajo na to da lah v virtualnem svetu shujsas
<t3ch> haha
<t3ch> :]
<CrazyLemon> <miha> sj židovski bog = krščanski bog = muslimanski bog       ...tudi ti včasih neumnosti kvasiš :D
<nafisa> http://www.zbudise.net/blog/2007/12/zeitgeist-duh-casa/
<Seniorita> ZeitGeist &#8211; Duh časa &laquo;  Človek, zbudi se..
<miha> CrazyLemon: zakaj?
<miha> zeitgeist je precej dolgočasna neumnost
<miha> nafisa: če te zanima najbolj 'cutting edge' zadeve, glej !google zero hedge
<Seniorita> zero hedge | on a long enough timeline, the survival rate for ... http://www.zerohedge.com/
<miha> od tega se boš dost več naučila
<miha> kot od 'zeitgeista'
<nafisa> saj se mi ni treba učit ... jst imam izoblikovano svojo resnico ...
<teardrop> hehe
<teardrop> kolk je pa ta resnica izkrivljena?
<Grega> jah, nic, ne.. ce je njena :>
<nafisa> za mene čisto nič
<Grega> popolna je :)
<nafisa> ni popolna ... ampak stremi k temu
<Grega> svasta :))
<nafisa> svašta pička rodi, samo dnarja neče
<miha> nafisa: denar ni problema narest, ECB in FED delata vsak dan
<miha> kolk nul rabte? ni problemaaaaaaaaaaa
<miha> :)
<nafisa> haha ... nakaž mi 200 000 € na račun ...
<miha> nafisa: premala si...
<miha> morš bit vsaj velikosti hypo, nlb
<miha> pol pa ni panike
<miha> miljonček gor al dol :)
<nafisa> ne rabim miljončka
<miha> ja saj, zato pa ne dobiš nič
<miha> če bi rabla 200 miljonov, ni panike
<miha> kdajkol
<nafisa> jst rabim samo tolk, da si kupim avtomobilčka pa nrdim izpit pa pol bi se prepisala na FERI v MB pa pri mojemu živela pa tam šolo delala ...
<miha> feri? :)
<miha> odlično :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<Grega> uh, se dobro, da ne bos nic dobila :))
<nafisa> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> ker se boji da bo fasu butt pluga
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/igeneration/generation-y-the-cloud-just-works-but-should-you-care-why/8588
<Seniorita> Generation Y: 'The cloud just works'; but should you care why? | ZDNet
<zdobersek> *** facepalm ***
<zdobersek> ccache pozabu instalerat, pa se sekiram, zakva kompilacija nikamor ne gre
<CrazyLemon> http://vimeo.com/20523493
<Seniorita> Overlay Scrollbars in Unity on Vimeo
<zdobersek> lepo
<CrazyLemon> ni slabo ne :)
<zdobersek> ne, ni
<zdobersek> upam, da prenesejo v gtk, da ne ostane sam v unityju
<CrazyLemon> to pa dvomim
<CrazyLemon> čeprav bi bilo lepo ja
<zdobersek> hm
<zdobersek> gtk bi po mojem moral skoz en dober redesign, da bi sel v korak z shellom ali unityjem
<CrazyLemon> al pa opustit gtk pa uporabljat qt :D
<zdobersek> ker ta dva uija sta ratala precej futuristicna, kar ni slabo
<zdobersek> qt je v pizdi zdle k je nokia se sla z microsoftom pentlat
<zdobersek> napram uijem na macu al winsih sta shell al pa unity precej bolj ...
<zdobersek> kak bi reku ...
<CrazyLemon> ma js bi hotu da sta po defaultu gor tako shell kot unity...ter da lahko v začetnih korakih namestitve izbereš kerega bi uporabljal :)
<zdobersek> dost sta napredovala v izgledu
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sam nekak bi  zgleda lepši shell
<CrazyLemon> bl tak..2011 look ma :)
<zdobersek> ma canonical se gre biznis in po mojem ne bi sel tko ogrozevat unityja, ce ne bi bil v to zakonsko prisiljen, kot je recimo microsoft v ponujanje browserjev
<zdobersek> shell je zlo napreden, ampak obenem zlo simpl
<zdobersek> preprosto upravljanje z workspacei, aplikacije na dohvat ruke, edino, kar me se mal moti, je handlanje datotek, pa iskanje.
<zdobersek> moram se precekirat, ce se da teme zamenjat, da nisi vezan na tisto crno
<CrazyLemon> meni je recimo pri unityeu všeč (poleg tega scrollbara) tist k recimo želiš odpret fajl z drag&dropom..in ti unity lepo označi keri programi lahk odprejo to vrsto datoteke :)
<zdobersek> te teme bi moral se v skladu z gtkjem narest
<zdobersek> A se da Unity gradit kot samostojen projekt, tko kot shell, al si vezan na live cd?
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne bi vedu :)
<CrazyLemon> najbolš da greš na #unity pa prašaš
<zdobersek> kokr sem nazadnje gledal, so te usmerjal v download iso slike
<zdobersek> sem pa potem zacel hekat po source paketih pa jhbuild skripto sestavljat, sam nisem dalc prisu,
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/igeneration/quiz-are-you-a-tech-cheapskate/8625 kviz, tud ubuntu je not
<Seniorita> Quiz: Are you a tech cheapskate? | ZDNet
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo uporabljal windump?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Enajst let v PRIHODNOST!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4799/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Web osebna YouTube stran!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3972/new/posts/
<zdobersek> pol se pa wayland
<zdobersek> woot woot
<zdobersek> evo, neki ontopic!
<zdobersek> zakaj mi nvidia proprietary driverji ne shranijo resolucije, k jo nastavim?
<zdobersek> nastavim 1280x1024, pa mi po restartu vedno vrze na 800x600
<zdobersek> tud shranjevanje v xorg.conf ne pomaga.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<nafisa> men se v 800x600 spremeni, če imam vklopljen dodatni LCD ob zagonu ... tud če spremenim resolucijo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Kateri brskalnik: Chrome, FF, Opera etc  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4506/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] coso423: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<upd0_> :)
<CrazyLemon> blah..tale windump je piece of shit software
<upd0_> zakaj
<upd0_> men je vedno delal
<upd> khm kaj ti pa ne dela ?
<CrazyLemon> mah
<CrazyLemon> na win7 mi ne dela
<CrazyLemon> na win server 2003
<CrazyLemon> pa dela normalno
<upd> mja boš se moral mal poglobit, na win7 dela drugače... ker so določene stvari blokirane
<CrazyLemon> https://cwiki.apache.org/VCL/
<Seniorita> Index
<CrazyLemon> tole je cool stvarca
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> zgleda ql
<upd> kdaj se alkohol zapre na črpalkah ob 8h al 9h
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam
<nafisa> 21h
<upd> ok super :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Google oznanil Chrome OS  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3261/new/posts/
<nafisa> a ni bil google OS že dost velka polomija?
<CrazyLemon> kdaj pa je obstajal Google OS?
<nafisa> ene 2 leti nazaj
<nafisa> če se prov spomnem
<nafisa> je moj bivši s tako vnemo to dajal na komp ...
<nafisa> pa je lih do konca inštalacije pršlo pa se je že vse zrušlo
<CrazyLemon> a ja?
<CrazyLemon> js prvič slišim
<nafisa> http://www.google.si/images?client=ubuntu&channel=cs&q=google+os&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&sa=X&ei=tThxTaOSB8zAswbQxZCEDg&ved=0CEEQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=493
<Seniorita> google os - Iskanje Google
<nafisa> prov smotano za uporabo ...
<CrazyLemon> to je vse fejk kok vidim teh prvih par slikic
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> edini Google OS je Chrome OS kok js vem
<nafisa> to je mel moj bivši 2 leti nazaj na kompu
<nafisa> mende se ja spomnem, če sem jst uporabljala tud
<nafisa> še ko je inštaliral, se spomnem ... je bila ta slika ... samo da je pisalo v angleščini
<nafisa> http://cactusdigital.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/google-os-1.gif
<CrazyLemon> jah pravim ti....ne vem kaj ste vi mel sam ni to to kar sta vidva mislila da je :)
<CrazyLemon> in sam fyi.. "Google developers began coding the operating system in 2009" 2009 so komaj začeli z razvijanjem
<Grega> gOS or "good OS" was an Ubuntu-based GNU/Linux distribution created by Good OS LLC, a Los Angeles-based corporation.
<nafisa> ja, to mi je on reku ...
<nafisa> jst sem takrat bla v windowsih
<CrazyLemon> jah..fant se hvalu..and thats all :D
<nafisa> ja ... pol, k mac os-a ni znal naštelat ... se ni mogu hvalit :D muahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> jah sj
<nafisa> ma, če je pa osel ... še acerja mi je spizdil pa men "kupu" msi-ja ... acer je bil za 300 € dražji pa še zdaj ga odplačujem ...
<nafisa> zato ker naj bi na acerju macOS delal
<CrazyLemon> jah ni on osel
<CrazyLemon> ti si ker si mu dala laptop
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> nisem mu dala
<nafisa> zakaj pa misliš, da sem asusa v njega zagnala?
<Grega> CrazyLemon: no? zakaj?
<Grega> :)))
<Grega> pomoje ne ve
<nafisa> Grega no ... pusti ... grem se Å¡e mal namazat ...
<nafisa> dons bom mogla maškare gledat pa bi raje bla v postli
<Jorky> aljeg von skuge det son en gang skuge
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: namestitev tv kartice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4800/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Grega kaj zakaj
<Jorky> kak je naslov za ubuntu offtopic?
<Jorky> o sasa dober večer:D
<sasa84> živjo
 * sasa84 požgečka christooss__ 
<sasa84> :D
<Jorky> in kako kej?
<CrazyLemon> Jorky #ubuntu-si-offtopic
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: namestitev tv kartice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4800/new/posts/
<Jorky> a pa je sploh kdo tam?
<CrazyLemon> ooo sasa84
<CrazyLemon> Jorky onli spešl pipl
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Jorky> I am spešl
<Jorky> hahahlol
<CrazyLemon> yes you are :>
<Jorky> lol
<sasa84> glavn....dons je blo dolgčas popoldne
<sasa84> ti dsi se mel lepo na faxu crazy? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 danes ja! ker nisem mel vaj enih vaj zvečer :D
<sasa84> haha :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da sm mel od 14-16 :D
<sasa84> jaz pa od 5h-7h :P
<sasa84> pa jutr že ob pol devete začnem :\
<nafisa> jst pa dons že od 8ih zjutr delala ... pa mam zdajle pavzo ... pa imam delo do okoli 5.00 ... lots of fun
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: namestitev tv kartice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4800/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> js pa MORAM bit do 3.30 pokonc
<CrazyLemon> težka bo! :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> boščk ;)
<sasa84> a ti skuham kofe? :)
<sasa84> aja...sj ga ne piješ ;)
<CrazyLemon> si bom pol naredu tist instant
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> sam to itak zato da bo lažje krof potoval po črevesju :D
<sasa84> hahahaha, jaz sem dons tud krofka papala...sej to je pa tud vse...pico bi zdej :P
<Jorky> pico bi tud jst
<Jorky> krofa pa ne rabš papat ker si že sama en krof hahahhaah
<sasa84> ?
<Jorky> joke
<CrazyLemon> js bom jutri pico
<CrazyLemon> z lignji...yummy
<sasa84> Jorky, slab joke
<sasa84> uuu crazy :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..haha..tale je bla kruta ..Å¡e za moje standarde :D
<Jorky> saša nismo vsi komedijanti
<sasa84> pač zgleda, d morjo bit eni stalno napičkani zadne cajte
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> ker izraz
<Jorky> napičkan
<Jorky> hehehehe
<sasa84> ja ne vem...kdr prideš nis vesel, če mi ne spustiš ene kajle...kva te matra?
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> pa kake kajle
<Jorky> kaj ti je?
<miha> offtopic
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> da mihi :D
<CrazyLemon> oh noe...offtopic police is hir :))
<Jorky> lol
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> crazy +1
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..to je cool joke
<CrazyLemon> ne pa "ti si krof" :/
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<sasa84> :)
<Jorky> in kaj je blo tle smešnega?
<zdobersek1> OFFTOPIC NAZI!!
<upd> lajalalajalala
<sasa84> kdo že dal ta zadno verzijo 11.04 na komp?
<sasa84> oj upd :)
<upd> ojla beybi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja andrej :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, no, poleg njega :P
<bogdanov> sta ima
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: namestitev LV5T Deluxe USB dvb-t kartice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4800/new/posts/
<Jorky> o bogdanov
<Jorky> :D
<bogdanov> oo
<sasa84> oooo booooooog
<sasa84> danov :)
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga miši? :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov miši..pa kje si ti miši
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> eome sa treninga
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<bogdanov> crazy avs spet kurva za maskare
<sasa84> bogdanov, kaj pa treniraš?
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> futbal
<sasa84> hahahaha :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej boš zihr reku da treniraš taekwon do
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> tko k usak sved
<CrazyLemon> čudno!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> drgac
<bogdanov> pa bl pali
<bogdanov> kle
<bogdanov> ja sam kickboxer!
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> bogdanov, a fuzbal? pa to kej resnga al sam rekreacija?
<CrazyLemon> ti edino kar kickaš je žoga
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Jorky> :)
 * sasa84 je trenirala borilne veščine
<bogdanov> sasa mah 3ta slovenska mn k nc
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sasa84 uf
<bogdanov> :S
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> bogdanov, pazi se me ;)
 * sasa84 je opasna!
<sasa84> :D
<bogdanov> haha
 * CrazyLemon treniral samoobrambne..pa se ne hvali!
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, verjamem :P
<bogdanov> sasa jah OA
<bogdanov> si sekr slaba
<bogdanov> :PP
<sasa84> hihihih
<bogdanov> crazy naslednje tri dni
<bogdanov> ni svoh ja
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> napeto haha
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj sm ti js reku :D
<CrazyLemon> samo sm pričakoval malo več akcije streljanja etc :D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> crazy zate film
<bogdanov> alfa in omega
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/profesor-je-studentom-pripeljal-zensko-ki-je-dozivela-orgazem-v-zivo/252356
<Seniorita> Profesor je študentom pripeljal žensko, ki je doživela orgazem "v živo" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sm že gledal :DD
<CrazyLemon> dobr je :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> jogi ber
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> bogdanov, kaj pa oblekca v OA ti je všeč? :P
<CrazyLemon> ta mi ni všeč..ker meša realnost pa risanko
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> sasa dobra :PP
<bogdanov> sam ceb ta oblekca znala kej
<bogdanov> :PPP
<bogdanov> ;))
<sasa84> oooooo, lumpek :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy nc ni novga an
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a-a
<bajdec> živjo
<CrazyLemon> mislim je neki..samo mi ni všeč
<CrazyLemon> pozdravljen mladenič
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov harry potter je
<CrazyLemon> tanov :D
<CrazyLemon> sam je part 1
<bogdanov> :))
<bajdec> kako bi prevedel overlay scrollbars?
<sasa84> bajdec, bi se nam pridružil...prevajalcem?
<bajdec> khm... nevem :)
<sasa84> overlay je kao prekrivanje... scrollbar pa drsnik :P
<sasa84> according to pojmovnik :P
<sasa84> bajdec, prid no ;)
<bajdec> osnovno znanje angleščine mam :)
<bajdec> kam naj pridem?
<sasa84> dodaj med gmail stike slovenski-prevajačci@partychapp.appspotchat.com
<sasa84> slovenski-prevajalci@partychapp.appspotchat.com
<bajdec> dodano :)
<sasa84> grem pančat, jutr morm ob 6h ustat...pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> lahkonočko :)
<marko-_-> kere fakse Å¡e mam kaj na voljo s poklicno maturo razen na friju/feriju :D
<sasa84> marko-_-, teologija
<marko-_-> sem gledal v razpisu
<marko-_-> pa je sam uni
<marko-_-> ker sem jo hotel napisat
<marko-_-> ej to je porazno, ta sistem, zakomplicirano vse
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<marko-_-> ti razpisi so outdated
<marko-_-> polovico faksov manjka
<marko-_-> mislim
<marko-_-> res PORAZNO
<sasa84> ma ja? pr nas je kr Å¡timal
<sasa84> to je blo 8 let nazaj
<marko-_-> mah
<marko-_-> na fdv lohk grem?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: amarok noče predvajati glase  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4801/new/posts/
<sasa84> uni je tm...a ni tko
<upd> fdv uni \00oo0o0/
<marko-_-> sranje
<marko-_-> pol mi res preostane samo fri lol
<marko-_-> ostalo sploh ne bom vpisal
<marko-_-> če ne bom sprejet, bom pa pač pavziral
<marko-_-> pa bomo pol že vidli
<marko-_-> http://www.fdv.uni-lj.si/Studijski_programi/programi.asp?id=13
<Seniorita> �tudijski programi
<upd> jah kar te zanima mata, fiza, rač. kem
<marko-_-> haha
<marko-_-> fdv sem napisal
<marko-_-> za drugi Å¡tudij
<marko-_-> družboslovni informatik
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a ste vidl :P
<Sky[x]> Apple's MacBook Pros ship with active SSD TRIM support in Snow Leopard http://dlvr.it/JHV2F
<Seniorita> AppleInsider | Archives
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ti si idealen za fdv
<miha> :)
<napsy> marko-_-: ka si pa dal prvo?
<miha> http://deshpandechirag.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/facebook_gender_discrimination.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :)9
<CrazyLemon> zadnje čase folk kr beži stran od Ubuntuja..očitno Canonical začel uveljavljat diktaturo
<napsy> heh aja?
<CrazyLemon> s svojega položaja je odstopil je tip k je naredu getdeb/playdeb..pa še ene par jih je odstopl k so v LoCo leaderji
<CrazyLemon> jp..očitno ubuntu ni "več" community driven project...ampak je canonical driver project
<napsy> mah
<napsy> v bistvu mi je vseen
<napsy> zdj mam arch ;)
<miha> to ga maš že zlo dolg pa kaj :)
<napsy> pa nic :)
<CrazyLemon> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/01/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t21:14
<Seniorita> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/01/#ubuntu-meeting.txt
<CrazyLemon> kle se začne debata o tem :)
<CrazyLemon> joaopinto je pa tist tip k 'je' laufau getdeb/playdeb
<marko-_-> napsy, fri
<napsy> uu
<napsy> bova sosolca :)
<marko-_-> *shy* ;$;$;$$$
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<napsy> hehe
<marko-_-> bova skup sedela?
<napsy> ce bos dovolil :)
<marko-_-> pa se norca delala s crazylemona
<marko-_-> ok
<marko-_-> carsko
<marko-_-> komaj čakam
<napsy> hehe
<marko-_-> grem spat ker sem mrtvo zaspan
<marko-_-> lahko noč
<upd> jaz sem si kar kavo skuhal noč bo še dolga :P
<napsy> ajde
<CrazyLemon> napsy a ti si se že odloču da boš počakal markota? :)
<napsy> heh ka pa tej :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] YoBe: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> upd pri meni je danes na sporedu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQrWIRYIk5A
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Oresund Bridge | Megastructures | Great-Engineering.com | Part 1
<upd> aja to sem si zlovdal
<upd> včeraj sem pol pogledal unih 5 delov ko si dal link kar zanimivo :)
<upd> un vrtalnik je ql :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm...zanimiva je tudi celotna ideja
<upd> pa še to si bom pogledal, sem mislu da bo kaj več strokovnih besed, pa sem vse zastopil..
<upd> ija
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..ti dokumentarci so narejeni za "navadne" ljudi..tko da lahko vsak zastopi
<CrazyLemon> pa še vse lepo pokažejo kako pa kaj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> jup zakon
<CrazyLemon> mi je pa všeč da national geographic jih ni dal odstranit z youtubea ):
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<upd> mogoče ker imajo na svoji strani tud te posnetke se mi zdi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> ma men se zdi da ne moreš jih tam predvajat
<upd> ja samo sej je Od: NationalGeographic
<upd> sam NG uploader pomojem je tud uradni
<upd> bom to pozneje gledal najprej mal fizike spisat u igerci :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Nujno prodam VEČ stvari!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4737/new/posts/
<napsy> o-o marok30 na pohodu
<napsy> marko30
<CrazyLemon> jp...aagain :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: problem z grafično na asus plati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4793/new/posts/
<bilko> CrazyLemon si kje blizu?
<CrazyLemon> bilko jah odvisno kje si ti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bilko> hehe Koper
<bilko> :)
<CrazyLemon> pol sem blizu!
<CrazyLemon> can you feel me??
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bilko> mam vprašanje zate
<bilko> yeah baby, i can feel you
<bilko> :)
<CrazyLemon> no prašaj
<bilko> lej rad bi preko winsow - putty-a neki potegnu z mojga serverja
<CrazyLemon> ja..
<bilko> pa zdej nevem če lahko pa kako.... mislm vem kako da na svoj računalnik potegnem. sam nevem kako v puttyu k nimam uporabniškega imena
<bilko> mam ip
<CrazyLemon> zdownloadaj si winscp
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bilko> aha pa s tem pol loh prenesem fajle?
<CrazyLemon> kako nimaš uporabniškega imena...sj je to tvoje uporabniško ime
<CrazyLemon> pa a nimaš ti gor tudi ftp ?
<bilko> mislm...v winsih - puttyu?
<bilko> ja mam sam ne morm z ftp do tega mesta k mam te fajle k bi jih rad potegnu
<bilko> in morm prek ssh it
<CrazyLemon> jah..konektaj se na ssh gor
<bilko> aja mogoce dam ime uporabnika v vinsih?
<bilko> ja sm
<CrazyLemon> ja no..pol premakni fajl do ftpja :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa ga daš na svoj www naslov
<bilko> ja...to loh...sam je mal več tega :) pa sm mislu  da bi prek ssh su
<bilko> bi rad slike sina dal noni
<bilko> pa je kr dost tega
<CrazyLemon> jah..zararaš vse to skupaj
<bilko> pa bi pol mogu pru prestavt na svoj home pol bi pa loh dol potegnu ja.
<bilko> hehe to pa nevem prek ssh ja. zararat
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e enkrat
<CrazyLemon> WinSCP
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bilko> no bom poskusu
<bilko> :)
<CrazyLemon> kok vidim po screenih je to tisto kar ti rabiš in je to tisto kar ti bo všeč
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..če je dost slik..skopiraš cel folder na tvoj www...in si jih ogledaš kr direkt iz browserja :)
<bilko> bom jest kr skopial v svoj home imenik in pol od tam prenesu. bo najlažje. tnx vseen!
<Grega> najboljse!
<upd> yes yes yes!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> drugs are bad!
<bogdanov> ker gniv kr nc
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov glej dokumentarce :D
<bogdanov> kasne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQrWIRYIk5A
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Oresund Bridge | Megastructures | Great-Engineering.com | Part 1
<CrazyLemon> taksne :D
<bogdanov> ma kva miv to
<bogdanov> traj en film
<bogdanov> povej
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> harry potter
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> nis
<bogdanov> resn
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> une sove si poglej so čist hude
<upd> !google imdb the guardinas of gohua dsfdfosdop
<Seniorita> Gmail http://mail.google.com/mail/?hl=sl&tab=wm
<upd> !google imdb the guardinas of
<Seniorita> Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga&#39;Hoole (2010) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1219342/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> kva so zadne
<bogdanov> case sam se risanke
<bogdanov> pizda
<upd> sj to je zakon a ni :)
<bogdanov> jah nc partis bo su down
<bogdanov> cenavjo zacel
<bogdanov> novih filmov
<bogdanov> nalagat
<upd> lool
<bogdanov> ;))
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aitFGrscCnk taj hud tututpapaa
<Seniorita> YouTube        - SMS Do Tebe Mi Je Stalo
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> dobr ja
<bogdanov> crazy cefur
<bogdanov> kesi
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> cefur.si
<bogdanov> od zvezdasa
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> kurbe
<bogdanov> kok seje to ucash tud prek siolovih loginov
<bogdanov> pokupval haha
<CrazyLemon> ja..ste se preseravali :D
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> as ludni.ca
<CrazyLemon> najbl glupe domene so se kuple prek siolovih accountom
<bogdanov> kao
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> legal
<CrazyLemon> ne kao..ampak je legal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> .ca
<bogdanov> lah kups
<bogdanov> cesi canadcan
<bogdanov> :PPP
<CrazyLemon> em..neki moraš potrdit da si nevem kaj :D
<CrazyLemon> vem da je neki omenjalo kraljico :D
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se več tistga..js sm sam kliknu "yes"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ilegalc
<bogdanov> kvavt
<bogdanov> e
<bogdanov> za maskare
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ti hrvt
<bogdanov> ostali?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> The policies and administration of the dot-ca domain name will be set by CIRA and governed by Canadian law.
<CrazyLemon> To register a dot-ca domain name, an applicant must satisfy the Canadian Presence Requirements (CPR) for Registrants.
<CrazyLemon> kake maškare..to je zame pain in the arse
<CrazyLemon> k mulci nonstop zvonijo
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-05
<CrazyLemon> k pa jim daš bonbone pa druge sladkarije..pa te glupo gledajo v smislu zakaj nisem dal €€...mamicu jim pohlepno
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> pareeee
<bogdanov> pasivjo
<bogdanov> kupil bonbone
<bogdanov> pa krofe
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> mi k smo šli okrog po hišah smo bili veseli če smo dobili milko čokolado :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> drazen matesic
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a ja te volim viseee
<bogdanov> do bola
<bogdanov> tntntnt
<CrazyLemon> dej človek reku sm ti..ne mi kle pet ljubavnih
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> prov
<bogdanov> drazeni
<bogdanov> ddos me if u can
<bogdanov> ddos ddos
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> jutr kms
<bogdanov> jutr
<bogdanov> tus
<bogdanov> kranj
<bogdanov> ves pametn
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> ces*
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> že dons sem mislu v kmš pa frendica neke krče dobila
<upd> tko da jutr ne vem vaški, al pa kmš
<upd> sam morm se enga pingvina najdit
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> da se našemim:)
<upd> !google pustni karneval pingvin kostum
<Seniorita> penguin carnival costume - offers from penguin carnival costume ... http://www.tradevv.com/vs-penguin-carnival-costume/
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> http://www.tin-design-shop.si/si/cesarski-pingvin-i121.shtml
<Seniorita> CESARSKI PINGVIN >Plesni in sportni dresi, kostumi , trenirke TIN-design
<upd> a toj kao pingvin wtf
<bogdanov> linux
<bogdanov> pingvin!
<upd> yee
<upd> al bom pa geek bom bakici očala vzel
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> bom pa hudick
<bogdanov> freebsd
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> ha un je ql ja
<bogdanov> zdele
<bogdanov> u cazinojcu
<bogdanov> na tv
<bogdanov> so nastimal
<bogdanov> pornic
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> to se lah sam u kranj
<bogdanov> zgudi
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> lol
<bogdanov> en je rasu
<bogdanov> mtko
<bogdanov> k je zadela
<bogdanov> 7.5k
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> rasu ?
<bogdanov> razsu*
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> pizda ni filmov jebemo
<CrazyLemon> zato pa so dokumentarci
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> NIS RESNž
<CrazyLemon> valda sm..zato gledam http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8j19od6efo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Megastructures HD! - Singapore, world&#39;s busiest port (1 of 5)
<bogdanov> tako
<bogdanov> ladjo mam doma
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> maš ne..takoj zravn sefa :>
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy_fEcKaawU&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Vesna Pisarović - Da znaš
<bogdanov> eo zate
<bogdanov> komad
<bogdanov> HAHAHAH
<bogdanov> grem cs 1.6
<bogdanov> ownam noobe
<bogdanov> brb
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<upd> Å¡e Å¡e Å¡e Å¡e
<upd> Å¡e mal.
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dobro uro
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> so te ownal k prasca a
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mene
<bogdanov> high skill nemove
<bogdanov> nuben
<bogdanov> nemore*
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> dj ne glumi
<CrazyLemon> saša te owna
<CrazyLemon> a da te drugi ne morjo
<bogdanov> jah ona lah
<bogdanov> nek se pije
<bogdanov> nek se zna
<bogdanov> da se sutra
<bogdanov> crazy zeni
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> teb je res dougcas
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> nevem kermu je bl
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> men ni
<CrazyLemon> js gledam dokumentarce
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> sam da
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as kdaj kej narocvoc
<bogdanov> prek ebaya
<bogdanov> -c+v
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> nope :)
<CrazyLemon> v življenju sm sam enkrat naroču prek neta
<CrazyLemon> in to je blo kaka tri mesca nazaj ko sm si naroču avto antenco prek mimovrste
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi ti naročau prek ebaya?
<upd> kurbo iz ukrajine
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ma ene airmaxice
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> superge?
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> pizda si ti fensi :>
<bogdanov> lol :)
<bogdanov> jah ce ta slo nima nc pizda
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> bom su se u austrijo
<bogdanov> u celovc
<bogdanov> ce nau bom narocu
<CrazyLemon> tip fura uvožene superge..kaj boš zdej še reku da zjutraj za zajtrk ješ ruski kaviar?
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<upd> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21044432/Picture/3d/monster.jpeg pa sem ga!
<CrazyLemon> upd lol
<CrazyLemon> to men ne zgleda k monster..ampak k ena stvar k bi se rada objemala
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> :S*
<upd> sm se fuku 6h :D
<upd> mja čak da mu zobke naredim
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> pol če ga boš ustrelu bo začel mahat pa zobe bo pokazal
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> nared
<bogdanov> spil
<bogdanov> damo nageekal
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> sj delam
<bogdanov> crazy itak
<bogdanov> kvati bo usb 120gb
<bogdanov> za 100eu
<bogdanov> ce dobim prenosn disk 2.5 1tb za 70eu?
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> upd nehi splite delat
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> ah napačn gumb sm prtisnu
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kdo je kaj govoru o usbju :D
<bogdanov> mah nevem tko gledam
<bogdanov> kle na netu
<bogdanov> sama smekarija
<CrazyLemon> jebeš to..kupiš si sd kartico 1tb
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<CrazyLemon> :p
<bogdanov> kok kesa
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/ostali-racunalniki/racunalnik-streznik-komplet-s-tipkovnico-misko-in-cb-monitorjem-oglas1273519106
<Seniorita> Računalnik - strežnik, komplet s tipkovnico, miško in ČB monitorjem
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> za kok keša?
<CrazyLemon> 5€ ?
<bogdanov> 25
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kvaje sfolkam2
<bogdanov> 25eu
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> to nj da u muzej
<CrazyLemon> to je isto k ti men hočeš zdilat 1gb ddr400 za 20€ ni pa vredno 10€
<CrazyLemon> :.p
<upd> ja 20€ bi še dal ampak je 40€
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> lej
<bogdanov> kaj mi bo 10eu
<bogdanov> dob za 10eu 1gb ddr400
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/racunalnik-procesor-celeron/racunalnik-intel-celeron-oglas1273443707
<Seniorita> Racunalnik Intel Celeron
<bogdanov> eo zatebe crazy
<bogdanov> za 10 gau dau
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> sej neki takega mam zdej :D
<bogdanov> a za server
<CrazyLemon> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.32-26-generic |  Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz 2429.975 MHz | Bogomips: 4859.95 | Mem: 348/750M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 74.54G Free: 38.01G | Procs: 170 | Uptime: 1 wk 1 day 13 hrs 17 mins 19 secs  | Load: 2.26 1.99 1.89  | Vpenis: 60.4 cm | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600] @ 1280x1024 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 3.66G Out: 2.94G
<CrazyLemon> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan:NA Case: +47.5°C Fan:NA
<CrazyLemon> kak server :D  desktop :D
<CrazyLemon> Prodajam ga zato ker sm mu pomesu žice na matčni plošči
<CrazyLemon> lol..ker seljak
<CrazyLemon> Lahko se popravi samo je treba biti elektičar za žice
<CrazyLemon> Ker jaz ne vem kako sm to pomešu ker sm ga sestavljal
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> ja sj
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sj kul
<bogdanov> probi dobit
<bogdanov> ksn
<upd> električar za žice
<upd> hahahaha
<bogdanov> p4 3.0 800 HT
<bogdanov> ceti podpira maticna
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma men ne rab bolši procesor
<CrazyLemon> ker ne igram igric na tem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> jah sj zarad samga delvanja dobr :)
<bogdanov> itak senesplaca ulagat
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/racunalnik-procesor-athlon/athlon-16-512-ram-oglas1272891787
<Seniorita> Athlon 1,6 512 RAM
<bogdanov> toj cist dzabe ratala ze haha
<upd> adijo pobeca
<bogdanov> aj
<upd> dost mam monsterjev :)
<bogdanov> bos
<bogdanov> se nocne more
<bogdanov> imu
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> bom ja k sm napačn gumb prtisnu pa mi je program zaštekal pa nism shranil
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1410032314/streznik-hp-dl380g7-583966-421
<Seniorita> Strežnik HP DL380G7 (583966-421) - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb
<CrazyLemon> pizda je mrzlo zunaj
<nafisa> a da je?
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> vem, da je :D
<CrazyLemon> ful :S
<nafisa> saj sem noret na toplem
<nafisa> noter***
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti počneš kle..a nisi rekla da si do 5ih ? :D
<nafisa> smo že končali
<nafisa> hvala bogu
<nafisa> so me hotli še v sobo zvlečt ...
<CrazyLemon> oh ti prasci v maskah
<nafisa> sam kaj naj tam delam? gledam, kako oni ... ?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče so hotli igrat monopoli
<nafisa> nimamo mi tega pri nas
<nafisa> pa še vrata imajo odprta ... vse slišim, kaj govorijo ... zdaj pirčka pijejo ...
<CrazyLemon> nč..dokler ti poslušaš kaj oni govorijo...grem js spat :D
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> lepo spi ... nočko
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> ništa ima
<nafisa> zdajle Å¡e problemov s kompi nima folk
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: namestitev LV5T Deluxe USB dvb-t kartice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4800/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] coso423: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<_Tadej> re
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Web osebna YouTube stran!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3972/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: amarok noče predvajati glase  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4801/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: namestitev LV5T Deluxe USB dvb-t kartice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4800/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> woah empathy je postal uporaben!
<uni4dfx> file transfer prek gtalk deluje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<_Tadej> re
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Enajst let v PRIHODNOST!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4799/new/posts/
<red_> hej
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: problem z grafično na asus plati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4793/new/posts/
<bilko-KP> CrazyLemon...dans sem še enkrat probu tale Winscp (včer sem neko čudno verzijo dol potegnu) in je zakon zadeva. Ve prit prov še kdaj. TNX...spet :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<nafisa> a ubuntuji so vegetarianci?
<bajdec1> what?
<nafisa> <Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<Seniorita> Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo (Stran 2) - Prosti čas, šola in ostale bedarije - Ubuntu.si forum
<nafisa> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Zamik zaslona za 5 mm v desno  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4770/new/posts/
<miha> sm pa Å¡e jst to komentiru :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<nafisa> zdej pa res morem it prebrat
<nafisa> ah, prepričevanje, kaj je bolš
<miha> mhm
<uni4dfx> kaj kej poslušate folk :)
<nafisa> grem Å¡e jst mal prilit na ogenj v tej temi :D
<uni4dfx> a si poredna :D
<nafisa> ja, morem ... če pa trdijo, da so prehranska dopolnila ql ... :s
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> lol lihkar sm en whey spil :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> bilko-KP sej ti pravim..poslušaj mene pa boš daleč pršu! :))
<miha> najboljše je, če te skrbi zaradi sladkorja in masti, potem pa fašeš raka zarad kemičnih sladil..
<miha> !google zero sum game
<Seniorita> Zero-sum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-sum
<nafisa> a kdo ve pot do Empathy-jevih logov?
<napsy> Sky[xx]: ping
<nafisa> a, ok ... ql ... že našla
<napsy> heh, za mal si me prehitela
<nafisa> local/share/Empathy/logs
<napsy> .local/share/TpLogger/logs
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<bajdec> hm... na omgubuntu so tiste slike od Ubuntu 11.04
<bajdec> k je pač na levi tist zaganjalnik al kaj
<CrazyLemon> unity ja
<bajdec> a je to netbook?
<CrazyLemon> unity je bil sprva namenjen netbookom ja...zdej pa bo tudi za desktope :)
<bajdec> kr v desktop tega nikjer ne vidim...
<CrazyLemon> a imaš 11.04 ter omogočene 3D efekte?
<CrazyLemon> ker če gonilniki ne podpirajo 3d pol ti ostane 'navaden' gnome :)
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga zdej
<bajdec> bom poskusil s 3D... mam glih sveže nameščen linux Mint
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<bajdec> sem zbrisal Ubuntu :9
<bajdec> :)
<andrejz> @bajdec: Mint ne bo uporabljal unity
<Sky[xx]> hehe
<bajdec> vem :)
<bajdec> gnoma sem navajen in mislim ostat na njem :)
<andrejz> aja, sem mislil, da si hotel unity poganjat ;)
<miha> men je tud gnome všeč..
<miha> ne vem zakaj bi moral to spreminjat
<miha> tist kr sm vidu screenshotov, zgleda zelo alpha..
<andrejz> @bajdec: saj še vedno lahko gnome uporabljaš (gnome je še vedno gor=
<Sky[xx]> brb
<andrejz> če ti vmesnik ni všeč pa pri prijavi izberes klasično 2d namizje
<bajdec> aha
<bajdec> a pol unity ne bo zamanjal gnomea al kaj?
<andrejz> ne
<andrejz> unity je samo vmesnik na vrhu gnome
<andrejz> ki bo privzeto omogočen
<andrejz> spodaj je pa Å¡e vedno gnome
<andrejz> če ti UI ni všeč
<bajdec> aha
<andrejz> lahko namesto unity uporabiš klasičen 2D gnome ali gnome-shell
<bajdec> gut
<bajdec> :D
<bajdec> aha
<bajdec> neki me Å¡e zanima pol bom pa tih :)
<bajdec> mam na eni particij mapo Glasba, in mam vso glasbo tam
<bajdec> da mam na Win7 in Mint, pa me zanima če se da v Rhythmbox narest, da pri vsakem startu pregleda če je kaka nova glasba notr?
<andrejz> da
<andrejz> :)
<bajdec> kako?
<andrejz> čak bom odprl program
<andrejz> Uredi > Možnosti, zavihek Glasba
<andrejz> obkljukaj Opazuj mojo knjižnico za nove datoteke
<bajdec> aha
<bajdec> hvala
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: amarok noče predvajati glase  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4801/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<miha> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/virant-ce-je-zmontiral-dokument-bi-moral-oditi.html
<Seniorita> Virant: Če je zmontiral dokument, bi moral oditi - 24ur.com
<miha> en se nauču talat pluse/minuse softwarsko :)
<miha> v javi recimo bi Å¡lo tkole !google httpclient primer
<Seniorita> HttpClient - Client HTTP Programming Primer http://hc.apache.org/httpcomponents-client-ga/primer.html
<Sky[x]> openarena gre kdo ? :))
<nafisa> raj povej, kaj je to?
<Sky[x]> en Å¡il baje :D
<Sky[x]> quake prek neka al kva :D
<dhbiker> nexuiz je boljši
<Sky[x]> bajdec: openarena ?
<bajdec> kaj?
<bajdec> kaj je z njo?
<Sky[x]> greš ?
<frojnd> Ze 30 ur pregleduje 1tb disk fsck .... la la la...
<frojnd> se dobr da je ze na 60% :D
<nafisa> gledam, kaj je to pa mi ni nič jasn :D haha
<frojnd> kaj ti ni jasno
<bajdec> multiplayar?
<nafisa> kuga se dela v tej openareni
<bajdec> streljačina...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<nafisa> aja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Zamik zaslona za 5 mm v desno  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4770/new/posts/
<nafisa> waw ... rejven je pa napisu dober post :D
<nafisa> tooo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: namestitev LV5T Deluxe USB dvb-t kartice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4800/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] t3ch: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<t3ch> ste mi razpizdli babo
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> aja? :D
<Sky[x]> t3ch: lol
<Sky[x]> jezna je zato k se nočeš v mačkare napravt :P
<nafisa> ah, kregaje za brez veze
<nafisa> pri nas doma bojo Å¡e vedno koline
<nafisa> pa če postanejo nelegalne, ko jih bomo mel
<nafisa> amen
<zdobersek> fürez je zakon!
<nafisa> vem :D
<nafisa> sicer si ene 5 minut žalosten, ko ni takega lepega pujseka več ...
<nafisa> ampak ...
<nafisa> suhe klobase so pol tako dobre, da vse pretehta :D
<nafisa> a ne, zdobersek?
<zdobersek> klobase, ja
<zdobersek> to je vazno
<zdobersek> mal sicer smrdi, ko je treba creva ven dat, sam se poplaca
<nafisa> se
<nafisa> čreva lepo v solnico s citronko pa repo ...
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH_2UirZXw0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - MI2 - Oda gudeki
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<nafisa> no hard feelings, plz
<upd> a
<nafisa> b
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] t3ch: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<nafisa> ah ... tale vegi fora je prišla v kreg
<nafisa> vsak svoje sveto trdi
<nafisa> bwah
<nafisa> dolgčas
<t3ch> kak bo gnoja sfalilo
<t3ch> ki te zivis
<t3ch> ce je sami gnoj na svetu se ostal
<t3ch> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<nafisa> ja ... ta gnoj smo pa ljudje
<nafisa> ki smo uničili podobo sveta
<miha> matr no, rabim ipje :D
<miha> proxye al neki :)
<t3ch> za kam
<Sky[x]> !google proxy list
<Seniorita> Anonymous Surfing & Free Proxy List http://www.proxy-list.org/
<t3ch> na freenode?
<t3ch> to te bo vedno banalo
<t3ch> ce pa za web tega pa mas polno
<t3ch> al pa vklopi aircrack
<t3ch> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: namestitev LV5T Deluxe USB dvb-t kartice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4800/new/posts/
<miha> t3ch: http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/virant-ce-je-zmontiral-dokument-bi-moral-oditi.html#comment
<Seniorita> Virant: Če je zmontiral dokument, bi moral oditi - 24ur.com
<miha> ma tule je en frajer, si tala pluse
<t3ch> :):)
<t3ch> rem
<t3ch> em
<miha> t3ch: znaš javo? :)
<t3ch> ja
<nafisa> ja, dobr
<t3ch> why
<nafisa> pust viranta
<nafisa> a johncena si daje pluse?
<nafisa> pa tala drugim minuse?
<upd> miha ne gre to prek piškotov ?
<nafisa> kaj je fora, da si tipo daje tok plusov?
<miha> upd: zgleda da ne.
<miha> več
<miha> :D
<upd> ija vidim :)
<miha> tud user-agent ni več...
<miha> včas bil :D
<BigWhale> Dan
<miha> dan BigWhale
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<nafisa> dan, bigwhale
<nafisa> bigwhale, kaj pa ti praviš ... je prašič kralj pogrnjene mizice ali ne? :P
<upd> Tedenski horoskop: 28.02. - 06.03.2011
<upd> Ste že ugotovile, da so ljudje lahko tudi nevarni? Čas je, da samske tehtnice snamete rožnata očala in spregledate. V tem tednu se vam bo ponudila enkratna priložnost, izkoristite jo.
<upd> opa tole pa bo neki hah :)
<nafisa> upd? :s
<nafisa> a si samska tehnica?
<BigWhale> nafisa, ne ni.. prasic je poleg morskih sadezev prakticno najvecja svinjarija kar jo lahko pojes :)
<nafisa> super
<upd> da.
<nafisa> i like swinjarijo :D
<BigWhale> s tem, da so morski sadezi v bistvu se dobri
<BigWhale> jah svinjina je meso k je precej nekvalitetno
<nafisa> zato pa mamo ovce pri nas doma
<bajdec> svinjina nekvalitetna? Če je kaj nekvalitetno je to sja :D
<bajdec> *soja
<nafisa> po soji človeški pot full smrdi :D hehe
<bajdec> v šoli mamo namest mesa sojo za malico, včasih bi jih kar nekam poslal, sploh ko dajo tiste k je še kaka zelenjava v soji...
 * CrazyLemon obožuje morske sadeže ! :D
<BigWhale> bajdec, pa kdo je sploh omenjal sojo?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon ... jst tud
<bajdec> a ne govorite o vegetarjancih?
<BigWhale> ne
<BigWhale> upam, da si se zdej naucil, da je strgan konteks slabsi k strgan kondom ...
<nafisa> ej ... kje je že un, k je skos trobil, da offtopic? :D
<bajdec> :)
<nafisa> miha ... si ti offtopic vpil?
<CrazyLemon> miha je offtopic police ja..pa marko :D
<bajdec> vraga...
<nafisa> kje vidiš vraga?
<bajdec> levi CTRL je odpovedal na laptopu pa Å¡e Arch Linuxa ne morem namestit v VirtualBoxu :)
<nafisa> ctrl prestavi na WIN tipko?
<bajdec> kako?
<t3ch> ko picke gikajo
<t3ch> :]
<bajdec> koga si s tem mislu?
<t3ch> ja tebe vrjetno ne razn ce si picka
<t3ch> sam se te nisn mislo tebe
<t3ch> :]
<upd> ah
<bogdanov> re :>
<upd> re
<bogdanov> kvaj zj a bo
<upd> bo bo
<upd> dons parapapa Å¡e po litr vina si moram it :)
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> kam gres dons
<bajdec> kak pa je keycode za levi CTRL?
<nafisa> ej, ne vem, bajec ... sorry ...
<nafisa> zadnjič so zarglabljal, kako se to narest
<nafisa> poglej loge izpred dveh dni nazaj
<upd> bogdanov ma ta naš vaški http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=194190100601789 prid pogledat
<Seniorita> Prijava | Facebook
<bajdec> aha
<bajdec> kje so?
<bajdec> na logs.ubuntu.com, ne?
<bajdec> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<bogdanov> http://triton.gfd.si/ubuntu
<Seniorita> #ubuntu-si
<bogdanov> upd aja in aj zakej to :)
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=194190100601789#!/profile.php?id=1619364679
<bogdanov> eo upd
<Seniorita> Prijava | Facebook
<bogdanov> davs povrebu
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> jah ne vem, men je bliz :)
<upd> hehe dobra :)
<bogdanov> sam to se mors nasemt drgac dzabe
<bogdanov> mi smo sli lansklet u tusa
<bogdanov> idini smo bli pomoje
<bogdanov> nenasemeni
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> a folka najvec
<upd> ah več jih ni našemljenih kot jih pa je
<bogdanov> ej
<bogdanov> prid u tusa
<bogdanov> bos vidu
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> aj kej vstopnine
<bogdanov> ne
<upd> mogoče :)
<bogdanov> :))
<miha> pm, zakaj nimam proxyev.. pa glih ko koda dela :D
<BigWhale> bajdec, xmodmap
<BigWhale> ah ga ni vec
<Sky[x]> smeh kaj se folk vse ne spomne :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3aHCZqUvfo
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Auto-Tune: Steve Jobs, iPad 2 Song
<BigWhale> bajdec, xmodmap
<bajdec> mimogrede, sem povedal, da mi na Linux Mint dela GTA SA hitreje oreko wine kot na Windowsih samih?
<bajdec> BigWhale, tnx :)
<Sky[x]> Javascript ( v povezavi z razčlenjevalniki XML-jev in Ajax-om )
<t3ch> miha wel it works
<t3ch> http://m5it.org/uploads/38348ddc48d3362fe2b2b1529cf00fe2-spnit.png
<t3ch> sam niam proxov kot kaze :)
<Sky[x]> tole morm uporabt v semianrski kaj točno to mislijo ? :>
<t3ch> sky vrjetno kaki xml parser za javascript
<Sky[x]> json_decode funkcija v php ? :D
<Sky[x]> če s php delam :)
<miha> document.getElementById <== DOM
<t3ch> ja te pa klices z ajaxom pa zazenes php z njim pa dobis podatke.. od phpja
<miha> :)
<t3ch> jas sem uporabo simpleXML v php pa dela vrei
<Sky[x]> aha
<nafisa> GTA san andreas?
<BigWhale> GTA je bla fun sam 1 in 2
<BigWhale> k je bil top down view
<Sky[x]> seprav če za javascript uporabim jquery bi mogl bit ql
<BigWhale> vse ostalo je blo pa sranje
<Sky[x]> pa Å¡e kak XML od ket sparsam za kake novice pa bi blo ql ?
<nafisa> a to je uno, ko hodiš okol pa maš avte pa pičke pa bajte?
<BigWhale> ja, skrajno debilen game
<nafisa> aha, se spomnem
<nafisa> brat neki let nazaj Å¡pilal
<bajdec> aha
<bajdec> ampak mi skor lepš dela kot na win7
<nafisa> jst sam fliperja pa poker Å¡pilam
<bajdec> aha
<nafisa> pa zdaj še probavam tele igrce spilat, k sem jih včer inštalirala ...
<nafisa> samo je sam 4 v vrsto zanimivo :D
<BigWhale> a ti je spet kak pameten reku: 'za linukse ma ful velik ful dobrih igrc!'
<bajdec> kaj?
<BigWhale> jah to eni govorijo
<nafisa> ja, so govorili ... samo itaq ne Å¡pilam ...
<nafisa> probam 1x, da vidim, za kaj se gre
<nafisa> pol pa neham
<nafisa> mahjongg sem že zdajle večkrat špilala na vlaku ...
<nafisa> za poker pa ... imam premali ekran :(
<nafisa> compact flash kartica ... nimam to jst
<nafisa> 32 GB ne :D
<nafisa> mam pa 1 GB :D
<BigWhale> mnja
<nafisa> kuga boš pa snemu, da rabiš tolk veliko?
<zejn> home porn!
<nafisa> ah ...
<nafisa> to je 3 GB dost
<nafisa> 1 GB, če je za na redtube
<BigWhale> nafisa, ena RAW slika je 20MB
<zejn> sam ce mas pa 1080p pa to ni dost
<nafisa> ujej ...
<nafisa> pol pa res rabiš :D
<BigWhale> in na 8GB kartico gre okol 250 sli
<BigWhale> slik
<nafisa> zejn ... mamo mi to dost materiala ... ne rabmo več snemat
<zejn> o.O
<nafisa> kaj zdaj čukavo gledaš?
<nafisa> pri nas sploh snemat ne rabmo ...
<nafisa> imam vsak teden 2 nova porniča v živo ... ok ... zdaj pa dost o tem ...
<nafisa> big ... o čem boš ti to mel?
<nafisa> skos neki pišeš, da se bo snemalo ...
<BigWhale> kwa bom mel?
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> se je ze posnel
<BigWhale> dokumentarc o extremnem programiranju
<nafisa> aja
<BigWhale> posnel sem intervjuje no
<nafisa> a bom loh vidla? :D
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> nevem zakaj ne
<BigWhale> hehe
<nafisa> sicer jst ne bom nikol v extremnem programiranju ... me pa zanima :D
<BigWhale> sem uspel najt ene par ljudi k stvari precej obvladajo
<BigWhale> in so povedal marskej pametnga
<nafisa> faaaaajn
<nafisa> moj tud zna ...
<nafisa> samo je že tolk zaposlen z vsem ...
<nafisa> da mu nočem morit
<BigWhale> dvomim da zna res extremno programirat
<BigWhale> pr nas je mal takih
<nafisa> res tko po moje ne ... je pa presnet dobr za moje pojme
<nafisa> za tvoje pa verjetno nekej srednje ...
<nafisa> samo to jst ne morem rečt
<nafisa> komp mi dela počas :(
<BigWhale> dej not se enga hrcka
<zejn> bo slo se bolj pocas
<zejn> k se bosta parit zacela
<zejn> al pa kregat
<zejn> hm, i wonder
<BigWhale> I WO WO WO WONDER!
<BigWhale> WHY
<BigWhale> khm
<BigWhale> don't mind me
<BigWhale> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLLcvWeiKw
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Del Shannon Runaway
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> grem resetirat komp ... tako ponavad pol hitreje dela ...
<BigWhale> plesalke so zakon!
<BigWhale> nafisa, ne nor!
<BigWhale> sej nimas windows!
<nafisa> a je lahko od tega, ker ga imam prižganega že par dni?
<BigWhale> sam firefoxa restarti no :P
<zejn> u to clo dela
<nafisa> ja, ne vem, kaj naj naredim, da mi ne bi tko počas delu
<nafisa> nimam FF
<BigWhale> la pa chrome sej vseej
<BigWhale> vseen
<BigWhale> flash ti je zabasal vse :P
<nafisa> ok, bom probala
<nafisa> možno, da mi je, ja
<BigWhale> pa napis w
<BigWhale> v terminal
<nafisa> imam probleme s flashem
<BigWhale> pa poglej kolk mas load
<nafisa> že na winsih sem mela
<BigWhale> ce ni load visok
<BigWhale> torej
<BigWhale> ce load ni visok
<BigWhale> pol se ti sam zdi, da pocas dela :>
<nafisa> in kaj pomeni, da je visok?
<zejn> >= 1
<nafisa> to je tole? 18:51    0.00s  0.77s  0.01s w
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> ne
<BigWhale>  18:52:28 up 10:40,  2 users,  load average: 0.20, 0.40, 0.33
<nafisa> kaj ... ja al ne?
<zejn> al pa uptime napis
<BigWhale> load average
<zejn>  18:53:03 up 22:41,  5 users,  load average: 2.09, 2.15, 1.51
<nafisa> load average: 0,10, 0,11, 0,12
<BigWhale> ja uptime tud dela
<zejn> to je kr velik
<zejn> (moje)
<BigWhale> zejn, 2.09 o ti potratnez ti! :P
<zejn> :>
<zejn> repackalec sm
<BigWhale> cak da dam jest hd video renderirat
<BigWhale> bo takoj na 4 in neki drobiza hehe
<zejn> od7xam pa zazipavam
<BigWhale> a mas racun/
<BigWhale> ?
<zejn> mam
<nafisa> jst nimam velke porabe
<nafisa> sam jst nucam dodatn ram
<BigWhale> nafisa, 3 litre na 100km?
<BigWhale> k kamela!
<BigWhale> al neki
<BigWhale> hehe
<BigWhale> zejn, aha pol je ok. pol ne krades :>
<zejn> :>
<nafisa> ko kamela :D
<nafisa> sploh mi enih flash aplikacij ne laufa
<nafisa> ene pa počaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssss
<BigWhale> log out pa nazaj not
<zejn> killall humans
<BigWhale> se dobr da sem kit
<BigWhale> :>
<zejn> :)
<BigWhale> joj v temi o programiranju en govori o podprogramih
<BigWhale> matr
<zejn> joj thumbs.db
<BigWhale> k da bi bli leta 1982
<BigWhale> zejn, to je tak najlepsi file! :P
<zejn> ja, super je za forenzike ;)
<BigWhale> sploh k ga zraven kaksne aplikacije dobis
<BigWhale> gratis!
<miha> http://cryptome.org/0003/assange-manne.htm
<Seniorita> The Cypherpunk Revolutionary Julian Assange
<yang_> jst sem narocil tole knjigico - inside wikileaks
<nafisa> a ni to na winsih?
<nafisa> ne me čudn gledat, ker nimam preveč pojma o tem
<BigWhale> kwa je na winsih?
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> thumbs.db
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> ja
<nafisa> še eno vprašanje ... na forumih, če si admin, vidiš popoln seznam, kdo je prijavljen na forum, pa če je anonimen ali ne ... zanima me, ali se mogoče ob skritih nickih pojavljajo zvezdice?
<BigWhale> po mojem je to precej odvisno od tega na katerem forumu je to :)
<BigWhale> ce so uporabniki prijavljeni kot anonimni, potem tudi admin ne bi smel videti kdo so
<nafisa> ja, sklepala sem po tem, ker navaden uporabnik ne vidi tistih nickov ... admin pa jih ... ampak so zvezdice zraven
<nafisa> spet pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Povezava je bila prekinjena
<nafisa> že na 10.04 sem mogla to rihtat
<BigWhale> jest grem pa vecerjo za otroke delat pol pa po cloroform, da bosta lazji zpala
<BigWhale> spala
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> lepo
<nafisa> sudo apt-get remove gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio
<nafisa> rešeno :D
<nafisa> tns God for google :D
<miha> damn, zdj šele ugotovil, da to kar velikrat delam, se reče 'REST', doh, sm mislu da to kak protokol :)
<miha> And with REST? The query will probably look like this:
<miha> http://www.acme.com/phonebook/UserDetails/12345
 * miha se focne :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ej, men je pa zvok mrknil
<nafisa> to ni res
<nafisa> v flash apps
<bajdec> zvok na Ubuntu?
<bajdec> men je tud kr crknu po nekaj časa na Ubuntu 10.10
<upd> kwa je una fora z vijolčno sliko na ytube
<Sky[x]> in bi pol pravte da na ubuntu pa vse dela :D
<nafisa> piškotke moreš blokirat na www.youtube.com
<nafisa> da ni vijolčne slike
<BigWhale> kake vijolcne slike?
<upd> nafisa a maš kakšno novico o tem
<napsy> Sky[x]: ze delal kaj na ubuntu strani? ;)
<upd> ker sem iskal pa nisem nič našel
<upd> BigWhale ma flash so neki sfukal al kaj
<nafisa> o čem, upd?
<upd> pa so vijolčni videoposnetki
<upd> ja o tem ane
<BigWhale> tle vse dela
<nafisa> ja, piškotke moreš blokirat za www.youtube.com
<upd> d0h :D
<upd> pa jih ne morem blikirat
<upd> blokirat, ker rabim prijavo
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> zakaj je pa jst ne rabim?
<nafisa> jst sem komot vse blokirala
<nafisa> pa mi dela tud, če nisem prijavljena
<upd> ja ne vem zakaj je ti ne rabiš :)
<BigWhale> kakat me
<upd> pejt srat
<BigWhale> ja bom
<nafisa> lol
<BigWhale> sam Osmos se instaliram
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> mislim, da mi je crazylemon rekel, naj blokiram
<nafisa> ker on je imel pa rdečo sliko
<nafisa> pa je ratalo
<upd> ja vem
<upd> samo mene zanima zakaj je to tako kaj so drkal
<nafisa> ej, nimam pojma
<nafisa> to moreš pa njih vprašat
<nafisa> pujse ene
<nafisa> ej ... jst morm it ...
<nafisa> pa se iz vlaka javim
<nafisa> lepo se imejte
<nafisa> papaaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> toj zato k so maskare dons
<upd> o čao
<upd> bogdanov dons morš še spodi pretipat predn odvlečeš na wc
<CrazyLemon> nafisa vem bolšo rešitev za youtube
<upd> CrazyLemon povej
<CrazyLemon> upd desni klik na flash video -> settings -> prvi tab -> [ ] hardware acceleration
<CrazyLemon> torej..onemogočiš strojno pospeševanje :D
<bogdanov> upd ja HAHA :))
<Sky[x]> <napsy> Sky[x]: ze delal kaj na ubuntu strani? ;)
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> lahko pa začnem :D
<upd> CrazyLemon ne pusti mi kliknit settings.
<upd> bogdanov :D
<napsy> Sky[x]: lahka najprej v kakmu inkscapu nrdis nek mockup kok ti mislis da bi lahka stran zgledala
<CrazyLemon> pol pa blokiraj cookieje :)
<upd> rabim prijavo.. bom jutri to raziskal
<Sky[x]> fora je da nism dizajner :D
<Sky[x]> in res nimam idej za te stvari :(
<CrazyLemon> upd zanimivo pa je to..da je zdej tudi pri meni Settings obarvano z sivo :)
<upd> heh
<Sky[x]> fuck znoru bom nad FB apps
<CrazyLemon> upd http://frendiinflirt.24ur.com/index.php?pg=2&show=5&id=44032&videoid=34161
<CrazyLemon> kle pa je :)
<Seniorita> frendi in flirt
<upd> ja
<upd> boš jutr povedu čes kej ugotovu pa fixal grem
<upd> adijo
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Sky[x]> juhuhu
<sasa84> oj Sky[x] ;)
<yang_> a greste kej v maskare
<yang_> sasa ti mas pa povorko cisto blizu doma
<red_> hello
<sasa84> yang_, res je... samo danes sem bila ves dan v lj in mi niti ni do žuranja :)
<yang_> si vidla kaksno maskaro vlj
<CrazyLemon> v lj je dost maškar
<CrazyLemon> tudi takih k se tega ne zavedajo :>
<Sky[x]> kaj pa ti v lj ?
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> maskara je
<nafisa> evo mene nazaj
<CrazyLemon> spet ti!
<nafisa> spet
<nafisa> vozi me vlak v daljaveeee
<nafisa> gremo na Å¡tajersko, gledat kaj delajo, gledat kaj delajo ljubice 3
<CrazyLemon> sam 3 ?
<nafisa> ja, sam 3 so tam, ja
<CrazyLemon> eh..zaradi treh se niti ne splača vozit z vlakom
<nafisa> ma, k tastarim grem ... moj se ni danes nič javil ... pa pol no bom k njemu hodila
<CrazyLemon> ni se javil..prasec
<nafisa> ej, tako pa mu ne boš govoril, pujs
<sasa84> nafisa +1
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy bi se ti kuj javu
<nafisa> ne moreš tako govorit nekomu, k ga ne poznaš, CL
<CrazyLemon> jah..če se ni javu
<bogdanov> sve se moze ako se oce
<CrazyLemon> nemorem lepo govorit o njemu
<CrazyLemon> če se pa niti ne javi
<CrazyLemon> prasc :(
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> no, ni tako hudo
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov me edini razume
<nafisa> Å¡e vedno je on glavni ...
<nafisa> ja, on bi se teb takoj oglasu ...
<nafisa> on pol tebe bl razume, ne mene
<Sky[x]> eh ja
<CrazyLemon> ma nafisa lej..bogdanov bi ti se javu veš..pa še glavni bi bil
<Sky[x]> konc openarene za dons :)
<CrazyLemon> tak da razmisli mal!
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> a tko pridn je bogdanov?
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> as igrov
<Sky[x]> jp
<bogdanov> ja!
<bogdanov> skyx kje?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa no..ni priden..ampak to je cool..ker ti ne maraš pridnih :))
<nafisa> pol mi pa lahko kr cifro da, da ga pokličem pol ponoč :D
<Sky[x]> dej en serveer greva igrt
<bogdanov> skyx jah a si saj middle skill?
<Sky[x]> what ? :D
<CrazyLemon> no bogdanov vidiš..sm ti zrihtu nafiso
<bogdanov> hehe ma zezam te
<bogdanov> crazy dobis
<bogdanov> uslugo nazaj
<bogdanov> ;))
<Sky[x]> sem ja :P
<CrazyLemon> 1gb ddr400 ?????
<nafisa> a vidiš, CL
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<nafisa> zeza se
<bogdanov> crazy ja!
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne zeza se on..ne se hecat z njim k te bom tkoj z bičem
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> sm fin ko slika
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ne moreš me z bičem, ker ti ne dovolim
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> kdaj bo pol
<bogdanov> date
<nafisa> bogdanov ... pol mi pa pokaž tvojo fotko, da vidm, kako zgleda v okvirju
<Sky[x]> lol
<bogdanov> http://cequetulis.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/geek.jpg
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> lejga k se je polepšal
<bogdanov> crazy jebiga
<CrazyLemon> kdaj si se ostrigu ???
<bogdanov> dam neki nase an
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč se ne pohvališ
<CrazyLemon> ma sj prav
<bogdanov> kva pa ocala
<bogdanov> rejben?
<nafisa> mi nalaga sliko pa ne naloži
<nafisa> prokleto zasavje
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov http://www.geekologie.com/2009/12/16/geek.jpg
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> vidim da si tudi shujsal
<bogdanov> ej!
<bogdanov> ne kazat
<CrazyLemon> ocala so pa ostala :S
<nafisa> bogdanov ... lepi zobki
<bogdanov> slik izpred 5ih
<bogdanov> let
<bogdanov> nafisa kva pol
<nafisa> sam ni lepo ...
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov lej človek..če ti bo že dala butt plug v rit..lahk vsaj ji daš tudi svojo fotko
<nafisa> če men kdo reče, dam svojo fotko, veš
<bogdanov> nj bo zment na slepo
<bogdanov> a ni dobr
<CrazyLemon> s temi očali bi res bil zmenek na slepo
<bogdanov> sj bom dau hlace
<bogdanov> gor
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<nafisa> saško vpraš
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> a sm dobu minus
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> nič signala ni v tej kotlini neumni
<CrazyLemon> si jo vidu kako je nesramna...kr saško vpraš..a prej <nafisa> pol mi pa lahko kr cifro da, da ga pokličem pol ponoč :D
<CrazyLemon> :/
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> bolš da ji nisi dal fotke :S
<nafisa> povezava je dejavna: 0%
<nafisa> ja, mi cifre tud ni dal
<bogdanov> nafisa nemors use dobit kuj
<bogdanov> pocas
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> počasi se dolgo do cilja hodi
<bogdanov> jah sj pr uni stvari
<bogdanov> drugi greva
<bogdanov> lah hitr naprj
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> keri drugi?
<nafisa> ej, spet bo kdo pršu pa reku, da svinjamo
<bogdanov> nj bo presenecenje
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> kdor bo reku gre down
<bogdanov> ;))
<nafisa> sam vseen bi lahko to govoril na offtopic
<bogdanov> nafisa sm ze zajebu an :S
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..nč  offtopic..kot bogdanov zagovornik ga ne morem zagovarjat na nekem xy kanalu kjer me ni gor
<nafisa> ja ne vem, pri čem?
<bogdanov> CL kr povej
<bogdanov> jim
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> a si njegov odvetnik?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..tak to je pa nič drugače
<nafisa> je mladoleten, da ne more za sebe govorit?
<CrazyLemon> odvetnik ne..zastopnik ja
<CrazyLemon> on..kot 'el jefe' ne rabi preveč govorit...zato sm js kle
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> kolk ti plačuje? :D
<nafisa> a sexal boš tud namest njega? :P
<nafisa> ahjoj
<bogdanov> nafisa jah
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> delim z prijatelji
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> aja, tako mate pr vas to
<nafisa> sharing
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> jah..taki pač smo
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> se saj
<bogdanov> naus navelicala
<bogdanov> a ni to bol
<CrazyLemon> če je neki dobro za njega..je tudi zame
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> moj Å¡ef je tud prej hotu delit z mano 2 deklini ... pa mi ni blo neki do tega
<Grega> no response? :)
<nafisa> net mi prekinja ...
<nafisa> a ste kaj pisal?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ja..bogdanov ti je cifro napisal
<CrazyLemon> nisi vidla?
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> zdj to je fora..a veš kao ni vidla pa to
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> ah
<nafisa> jst sem pa hotla svojo novo fotko dat
<nafisa> pol pa nič
<sasa84> ;)
 * dhbiker hits CrazyLemon  with an enormous RIAA
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> ja? :>
<nafisa> o-ou :D
<sasa84> uf :P
<dhbiker> ti kar banaj če maš kaj od tega
<sasa84> eh, zdej hoče kao bit neki đek :P
<dhbiker> da se ti tvoj e-peen poveča
 * sasa84 useka po riti crazya :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<dhbiker> brez skrbi... sem že dolgo na ircu tak da..
<CrazyLemon> saša..a veš kaj pravijo taki čefurji kot je bogdanov ??..ima se ..može se
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<sasa84> zadnč je ena kolegica pol srbkinja-pol hrvatica napisala najbolš pregovor 'preko meje'... tko rano rani, rano zajebe :D
<Sky[x]> http://tinasurfazavas.blogspot.com/2011/03/maskarada.html
<Sky[x]> lol
<Seniorita> tina surfa za vas: Maškarada
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res je..poznam pregovor :D samo da je vmes Å¡e +'dan' :D
<sasa84> tko rani rani dan?
<dhbiker> je kdo vido [[n00b]] -a zadnje čase ?
<CrazyLemon> ne... "tko rano rani, rano dan zajebe" :D
<sasa84> aaa :D
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker kle ne poznamo n00bov
 * sasa84 je basic uporabnica...držte se te terminologije :P
<CrazyLemon> in kaj si želel prej? al si sam želel pokazat kako tvoja mirc skripta omogoča slape ?
<dhbiker> to je nick
<dhbiker> ah....
<dhbiker> sorry da motim
<dhbiker> ampak...
<dhbiker> eh..
<dhbiker> nebom rajši
<CrazyLemon> raje ne
<dhbiker> kaj pa boš
<dhbiker> ban
<dhbiker> wow
<dhbiker> big deal
<CrazyLemon> edini k kle dela big deal..si to ti..in si ratal že tečen s tem
<dhbiker> ti si začel z tem
<dhbiker> prvi pofukan dan ko sem prišo sem
<sasa84> MIR!
<sasa84> bo teta saša huda :P
<CrazyLemon> če bi js kaj začel..tebe ne bi bilo več tle
<sasa84> uuuu
<CrazyLemon> zdej če bo kdo kaj sikal..kr ban pa konc! :D
 * sasa84 ma OPkaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *cwiiiiiiiiiiiil*
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> zdej se bomo pa tko Å¡pilal kokr bom jst rekla :P
<nafisa> ahjej ...
<nafisa> fuj kreganje
<sasa84> jaz pa nafisa sva bl pismejkr smer :D
<nafisa> hehe
<CrazyLemon> pacifistki pa to :D
<sasa84> mhm :P
<sasa84> pa tko... pr nama vlada sama ljubezn :D
<sasa84> nafisa, kaj če bi mele kšn tak seminar midve za te najine bučkote? ;)
<nafisa> ne bi blo Å¡voh
<dhbiker> o.O
<nafisa> sam ti povem ... bi jih velik pršl po moje ;:D
<sasa84> lol
<miha> ontopic
<nafisa> saj lih poslušal ne bi
<sasa84> o miha :)
<nafisa> o, miha ... a zdaj pa ontopic, ne offtopic?
<miha> sasa84: a zdj si Å¡efica
<CrazyLemon> velik bi jih že pršl ..se strinjam
<miha> nafisa: ker sta punce..
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<sasa84> miha, jp :P
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> tko da pazi kok se z mano pogovarjaš :P
<miha> sj pazim že skoz
<sasa84> ;)
<nafisa> saj miha je priden
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti lohk dam +, k brcnla te glih neb ? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<sasa84> oh...
<nafisa> kaj pomeni, da daš +?
<sasa84> voice je to
<nafisa> aja
<CrazyLemon> kr brcaj..nisam tak pain in the arse kot dhbiker ..kar se tiče irca :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, počutm se k dab mela najbolš sladoled, jst pa an dieti :P
<dhbiker> nisem pain in the ass
<dhbiker> očitno me narobe poznaš
<dhbiker> oz si me spoznač
<dhbiker> l*
<nafisa> ma, vsi ste, ko se skos neki kregate
<nafisa> MIR PR BAJTIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dhbiker> da draga >.<
<sasa84> nafisa, bič? :P
<nafisa> takoj
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> ouje!
<sasa84> :D
<dhbiker> bič ?
<dhbiker> emm
<sasa84> *kačiii* :D
<dhbiker> lol
<sasa84> kdo bo prvi? ;)
<nafisa> mam, kar hočete ... biče, palce, padle, kuhle ...
<nafisa> sam pridn treba bit, da ne uporabmo tega
<sasa84> bogdanov, predstavli si mene v odpravi OA z bičem...
<miha> sasa84: slika?
 * sasa84 pridna, včasih pa je rada tud poredna :P
<nafisa> hahaha
<dhbiker> xD
<nafisa> sasa84 ... si te bom jst predstavljala ... z veseljem
<CrazyLemon> lol :))
<sasa84> uf, zate sem pa takoj poredna :P
<CrazyLemon> preden začnete kle z irc sexom...dejte počakat še kako uro dve
<CrazyLemon> da gredo otroci spat
<nafisa> otroc bi mogl bit v maškarah?
<napsy> al pa se bols, na -offtopic
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa če bi dala un znak 18+ za topic? :P
<nafisa> ja ... jst sem že tam
<dhbiker> lol
<sasa84> ja, jaz sem tud na offtopic :P
<dhbiker> offtopic ?
<miha> dhbiker: #ubuntu-si-offtopic
<dhbiker> ah
<dhbiker> ty :P
<sasa84> no, postavte se v vrsto kdor je sprobu 11.04 alpha 3
<sasa84> andrejz ne Å¡teje :P
<CrazyLemon> js mam fraj vikend..tko da razmišljam o tem
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi razmišljam da na mobitel dam nov software..
<CrazyLemon> tko da zgleda bo tale vikend testing weekend :D
<sasa84> verjetno ne boš pol nč dosegljiv :P
<CrazyLemon> se ne sekiram :D
<sasa84> mislm... lohk bi se, boš zamudu kšne hude debate kle :P
<CrazyLemon> ah..sj nisem nor da bi na desktopu testiral
<CrazyLemon> za take stvari obstaja usb ključek ter laptop :D
<sasa84> ne vem... pocen android telefon al pa kej tazga :P
<sasa84> hehehe
<sasa84> mah...jaz bom kr počakala
<sasa84> mislm...sprobala bom, namestila pa pol kasnej
<CrazyLemon> zdej je pocen..takrat pa ni bil pocen..ampak da bi se lahk vrnu v tisti čas...ga ne bi več kupu
<nafisa> saj netbook remix-a Å¡e ni 11.04, ne?
<CrazyLemon> stable ne..alpha pa je
<nafisa> aja
<sasa84> nafisa, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha3
<Seniorita> Natty Narwhal Alpha 3 | Ubuntu
<nafisa> kdaj bo pa beta? :P
<CrazyLemon> pravzaprav..ne vidim niti da je v alphi remix..čist možno je da ga več ne bo
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da desktop zdej uporablja unity
<nafisa> aja, to bo namesto remixa?
<CrazyLemon> ne namesto..bl se bo združlo desktop ter remix
<sasa84> nafisa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<Seniorita> NattyReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki
<nafisa> ajaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> zanimivo
<nafisa> saj zdajle itaq v desktopu laufam
<nafisa> ker 10.10 fuj una orodna vrstica na levi
<nafisa> na remixu
<CrazyLemon> sej..tista vrstica bo tudi v 11.04 :D
<CrazyLemon> sam boš zlahka zamenjala videz če ti ne bo všeč :)
<sasa84> jp, unity :P
<sasa84> lohk boš šla an gnome 3 ;)
<nafisa> fajn
<nafisa> no, saj tuki mi tud ni zdaj problem
<nafisa> v desktop načinu
<nafisa> nič ... da se lepo poslovim ...
<nafisa> lepo se imejte
<nafisa> pridem okol polnoči nazaj
<nafisa> papa
<dhbiker> o/
<Grega> a si stranko dobla? :)
<CrazyLemon> na vlaku je :D
<Grega> kaksne zelje vse imajo eni.. :>
<Sky[x]> lol
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> sej jaz grem tud počas spat...jutr spet vstajanje  ob 6h
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zdej vidiš da zakon ni pis of kejk :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> res je :)
<sasa84> vidm, d sm čist nesposobna za zakon
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> lep večer :)
<sasa84> ja no... nismo vsi sposobni :P
<Sky[x]> jem jagode in pijem vodka ice :>
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> Sky[x], na tak način en boš doštudiru :P
<sasa84> en-ne
<Grega> Sky[x]: ne poslusaj je.. itak krivo vero siri.. to je EDINI nacin :>
<Sky[x]> wiii
<miha> http://www.wikileaks-forum.com/irc-chat.html
<miha> pridte pogledat kej :D
<sasa84> Grega, LOL :)
<sasa84> ljošiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<miha> http://www.wikileaks-forum.com/irc-chat.html pridte pogledat :)
<CrazyLemon> miha a boš  zdj vsakih 7 minut spammal s tem linkom? smo vidli ja :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<sasa84> miha, ne spamat...boš dobil kick :P
<miha> si tm? :)
<sasa84> hihihihi
<miha> irc.quakenet.org #wikileakschatz
<sasa84> pa kdo je ta model marko30?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 en tečen vegan :D
<sasa84> taki so najhuj ej...kok ne prenesem vegijev/veganov, k neki morijo
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ApN0ZD9bTs
<Seniorita> YouTube        - What is love? VaL Zupan, Gorenjska 6
<CrazyLemon> jah..ne more bit vsak vegan
<sasa84> jaz sem 1x iz principa naročila ta velko kraško pico pred vegan kolegico, k mi je prejšnje dni skoz morila zkaj sem začela jest meso
<CrazyLemon> tist noni sok k ga marko30 omenja..a veš kok tist stane? :D
<sasa84> ta hrana je ful draga
<CrazyLemon> 22€ za 7.5dcl !
<CrazyLemon> pa to v enem dnevu spiješ 44€.. :D
<CrazyLemon> za en qrčev sok :D
<sasa84> sej uni herbalife praški so ...mislm d ena škatla stane nek čez 40€
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb
<christooss_> jo
<sasa84> krustus!
<sasa84> ups
<sasa84> kristus :)
<christooss_> feeling krunchi today :)
 * sasa84 požgečka christooss_ 
<sasa84> (sej sam mal, d ne boš skakal tam za kompom)
<christooss_> ne me no sej veš, da sm ful žgečkljiv
<christooss_> sm skor s stola padu
<Sky[x]> <christooss:openarena ??
<zdobersek1> openarena gogo
<Sky[x]> server pa gremo :)
<christooss_> sam da se aklimatiziram
<sasa84> christooss_, al sem te sam mal no :)
<christooss_> sm lih iz Å¡ihta
<christooss_> pet minutk pa gremo oa
<sasa84> sam jaz bom Å¡la spat...k morm jutr ob 6h ustat
<christooss_> sam jst sm ful žgečkljiv
<Sky[x]> haha maša :P
<christooss_> je pa pasal :)
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> Sky[x], ?
<sasa84> ne, pripravo na zakon mam u lublan :P
<Sky[x]> na zakon ?
<sasa84> mhm
<Sky[x]> ???
<christooss_> server iz up and running
<zdobersek1> zakon as in poroka'
<zdobersek1> ?
<christooss_> +connect christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<Sky[x]> dej povej server podatke da joinam
<Sky[x]> ql
<Sky[x]> ej skos mi piše waiting pa sekunde se štejejo ?
<sasa84> zdobersek1, jp
<Sky[x]> eh napačn port sem dal
<sasa84> nočkooooooooooooooooooo :)
<nafisa> stranko dobila :D lol ... ne, pri starših sem
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> kaj je, bogdanov?
<nafisa> boš zdaj dal cifro?
<bogdanov> dobis k nehas z fantam
<bogdanov> :P
<Sky[x]> lol
<nafisa> nimam fanta
<nafisa> tisto, ko rečem "moj", ni moj fant
<bogdanov> kaj pa je
<nafisa> punca
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ni punca, zezam se
<nafisa> moj Lastnik je
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> hmz..
<bogdanov> zivali majo lastnike
<bogdanov> kvaj to pol
<nafisa> jst sem psička :)
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> kva semi neda
<bogdanov> u tusa fakk
<nafisa> pa ne it
<bogdanov> ma ce mi najedajo
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> Å¡uti i trpi :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kes ti
<bogdanov> as maskara
<nafisa> ne
<christooss_> gg :)
<zdobersek1> aha.
<zdobersek1> :)
<christooss_> wierd je edin k Sky[x] ni mogu naloudat map
<christooss_> wierd
<christooss_> bo treba spedenat to
<christooss_> jutr dopoldne
<christooss_> za dobro jutro
<christooss_> Sky[x] men dela bp
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> Sky[x] poštimi nujno :)
<christooss_> hehe
<christooss_> bogdanov zakaj si Å¡u pa dol?
<bogdanov> mah nevem ta mapa mi res ni kul
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> ja ok sej bi zamenal
<christooss_> mal komunikacije pa to
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> hehe ma ne ceste igral ni panike
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> jst bom mogla pa sprobat zdajle, če mi v flashu dela zvok
<christooss_> fingers crossed :)
<nafisa> e, dela
<Sky[x]> christooss-a ni mogoče zadetek ma 0 laga :D
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> a lahko nastimas v OA
<bogdanov> graf da ti prikazuje
<bogdanov> fpsje?
<christooss_> jup
<christooss_> cg_drawfps
<christooss_> cg_drawfps 1
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> mas vec grafov an
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> uni grafi so pa cg_lagometer
<christooss_> Sky[x] dej ti Å¡eenkrat probi
<christooss_> k men je zdej iz dropboxa bp potegnil overkill mapo
<christooss_> sam cko za check
<Sky[x]> ko
<Sky[x]> ok
<frojnd> Jaz mam eno vprasanje. Pri kolko stopinjah alkohol ni vec alkohol :D
<frojnd> Se prav ce bi ga speku v pecici na 250 v enmu pecivu...
<Sky[x]> zdj mi dela
<Sky[x]> prit gor greva Å¡e mal igrt :D
<Sky[x]> spet mi ni zlovdal mape
<christooss_> hm
<christooss_> ja kako
<christooss_> eno ja eno ne
<christooss_> removej vse kar maš v .openarena/baseoa in sliši na ime pk3
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> kva pa ti napise
<bogdanov> a mas omogocen
<bogdanov> download
<bogdanov> ?
<christooss_> bogdanov ma
<christooss_> to ni problem k eno mapo je zloudal
<bogdanov> zakaj mu pol
<christooss_> naslednje pa noče
<bogdanov> nedownloada
<christooss_> blage zakaj
<Sky[x]> torej kdo mi časti webhosting za blog ? :D
<christooss_> wordpress.com
<bogdanov> skyx webhosting ponujas pa tkole cc
<christooss_> kovačova kobila je zmeri bosa
<bogdanov> hehe ja
<Sky[x]> jst ga ne ponujam več :D
<Sky[x]> fora je da mam svojo domeno urbancetinski.si zato :)
<nafisa> bo kdo krofe? vanilijini, čokoladni, marmeladni ...
<bogdanov> vanilijeve ja
<nafisa> fila, no ...
<nafisa> vanilija pa kokos
<bogdanov> mm
<nafisa> bom jih jst Å¡e jutri nrdila z nutelo ...
<bogdanov> ok
<CrazyLemon> uff..js bi tudi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> kesi
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as gledu filam
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ta na pink.si ki je bil
<CrazyLemon> k je bla ena huda bjonda z še hujšimi joškami..uff :D
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> sam a niso
<bogdanov> gare
<bogdanov> bolse
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> mah ni odvisno od barve las :D
<nafisa> a ni na pinku marinec?
<bogdanov> jeej :P
<CrazyLemon> marinec ja nafisa :D
<bogdanov> zato je pa men nafisa
<bogdanov> usec kj gara
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> pa k zna narest krof z nutello ane
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> jst gledam danes same neke filme z uroki in pogubljenjem duš
<bogdanov> ja
<nafisa> zamenjavo telesa ...
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1384684288/nm1023018
<Seniorita> Photos of Kelly Carlson
<bogdanov> neb ji racunov
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> še da jo vidiš v ozki beli majčki..ajoooj.. še plačau bi ji :)))
<bogdanov> hehe
<nafisa> waw ... kjuuut
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a ti bi jo tudi? :D
<nafisa> luškana
<nafisa> samo verjetno je zafnana?
<CrazyLemon> jah ne bi vedu..igralka je..tko da nikoli ne veš :D
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> je kjut
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> lejga k se tip čist napalu na nafiso :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> itak :))
<nafisa> bogdanov?
<bogdanov> piham na duso
<nafisa> saj me Å¡e nisi videl?
<bogdanov> pr nafisi
<bogdanov> nepali zgleda
<bogdanov> :S
<christooss_> nič grem spat
<christooss_> ln
<bogdanov> najt
<CrazyLemon> ajde krajst-os
<nafisa> lahko noč, chrostooss_
<nafisa> upam, da sm prou napisala
<nafisa> christooss_*
<christooss_> :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa napišeš ch[TAB]
<CrazyLemon> pa ti samo dokonča nick :)
<nafisa> aja ... tuki je tud tko k v terminalu?
<nafisa> fajn
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> nisem vedela
<CrazyLemon> če pa daš C[TAB]
<nafisa> hvala na informaciji
<CrazyLemon> pa lahk večkrat pritisneš na tab
<nafisa> ja, to vem
<CrazyLemon> da ti vse nicke na c izpiše
<nafisa> samo nisem vedela, da se tuki tud tko lahko dela
<CrazyLemon> tole je linux..kle vse dela :D
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> ž
<CrazyLemon> aja nafisa ..verjetno nisi vidla
<nafisa> kaj nisem videla?
<CrazyLemon> [20:00:21] <CrazyLemon> nafisa vem bolšo rešitev za youtube
<nafisa> ja?
<nafisa> ej, meni ni treba bit prijavljena, da mi normalno YT dela
<CrazyLemon> [20:01:57] <CrazyLemon> desni klik na flash video -> settings -> prvi tab -> [ ] hardware acceleration [20:02:10] <CrazyLemon> torej..onemogočiš strojno pospeševanje :D
<CrazyLemon> ja ma men gre na živce če nisem prijavljen
<CrazyLemon> k ne vidim naročnin
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> zbrišeš tiste cookieje k blokiraš..pa narediš tako kot sm zgoraj skopiral
<CrazyLemon> pa dela :)
<nafisa> o odkljukam un hardware acceleration?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> samo ... po eni strani pa razmišljam ... zakaj pa ne bi blokirala kukijev?
<nafisa> če dela stran tud tko ...
<nafisa> just asking
<CrazyLemon> jah..zato k se ne moreš prijavit v youtube če blokiraš kukije :D
<nafisa> saj se samo v google pa sem avtomatsko prijavljena ...
<nafisa> no, saj vseen
<nafisa> sem naredila, kot si rekel
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> saj na kupid se tud ne da prijavit, če niso piškotki tam omogočeni ...
<nafisa> če se prov spomnem ...
<nafisa> kaj se mi danes tako računalnik greje ...
<nafisa> odkar imam ubuntu Å¡e ni bil tako topel
<CrazyLemon> ti ga bo bogdanov pregledal..on je pc zdravnik
<nafisa> a za ubuntu je kak program, k meri temperaturo ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> sensors :)
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> hvala
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<bogdanov> crazy hvala
<nafisa> za winse sem mela ... pa sem se spomnla
<bogdanov> k pomagas nafisi
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> jah winsi
<bogdanov> cpu-z
<bogdanov> cpuid
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> nč od tega ne rabiš če maš win7..sj maš že gadget k ti meri :)
<nafisa> Naslednja paketa sta bila samodejno nameščena in nista več zahtevana:
<nafisa>   linux-headers-2.6.35-22 linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic
<nafisa> Uporabite 'apt-get autoremove' za njihovo odstranitev.
<nafisa> XPje sem jst mela
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> xp
<bogdanov> nima tega
<bogdanov> tko da
<bogdanov> cpuidhwmonitor
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> vista najjače sranje na svetu ... win7 pa še nisem hotla gor dat
<miha> win7 so v bistvu kr ok OS
<miha> tak... na prvi pogled
<miha> sicer pa tud visti nič ne manjka za igrice..
<nafisa> kako pa "izmerim" temperaturo?
<nafisa> vista?
<nafisa> potratna, da gobec peče
<CrazyLemon> nafisa
<CrazyLemon> v terminal vpiši 'sensors'
<nafisa> samo zaženem ga?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> PA V TERMINALU IZPIÅ E AL KAKO?
<nafisa> ups
<CrazyLemon> JA V TERMINALU IZPIÅ E
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> acpitz-virtual-0
<CrazyLemon> Adapter: Virtual device
<CrazyLemon> temp1:       +42.5°C  (crit = +75.0°C)
<CrazyLemon> tako zgleda izpis
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> temp1:       +55.0°C
<CrazyLemon> ah..to sploh ni vroče
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> za tole mašinco???
<nafisa> to je fulll
<CrazyLemon> mah za laptop to ni vroče
<nafisa> ko sem mela winse, je bil tako vroč
<CrazyLemon> js sm na laptopu mel temperaturo okrog 70°
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> tist je hudič :D
<nafisa> prvič se mi je na ubuntuju tako ogrel ... pa samo xchat laufam, dvojni terminal pa chromium 4 zavihke
<Sky[x]> pa porniče si mela odprte k uporablajo flash za predvajane :)
<Sky[x]> to vse pove :P
<CrazyLemon> flash je hudič ja :)
<nafisa> nimam porničev odprtih
<nafisa> samo cohena
<nafisa> fotr je vidu uno sliko od včer pa vprašu, kdo je pa to na sliki :D hahaha
<Sky[x]> http://d2o0t5hpnwv4c1.cloudfront.net/076_jQueryDashboard/preview/preview.html
<Seniorita> Leopard Dashboard
<Sky[x]> hudo :D
<nafisa> kako naj iz tele mačinice sama spravim ven prah, ne da bi garancijo prekinla?
<nafisa> kdo ve?
<CrazyLemon> pihaj v  usb port
<CrazyLemon> močno močno
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> kompresor
<CrazyLemon> to je še bolš ja :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-06
<nafisa> sam ni to mal premočno? :D
<CrazyLemon> ma en mal je ja :D
<nafisa> un kompresor za barvo iz tovornjakov je po moje mičken premočen :D
<nafisa> ko je za peskanje :D
<CrazyLemon> lej..garantiram ti da boš spravla prah vn
<CrazyLemon> ne garantiram ti pa nč glede uporabnosti laptopa :D
<CrazyLemon> po tem :D
<nafisa> ja ... pa potrgal bi tut vse ven :D
<nafisa> po moje more met sosed en bol u izi kompresorček
<nafisa> bomo s tistim probal
<nafisa> ko je za gume pumpat
<nafisa> pa da na jakost za becikl
<CrazyLemon> emm..ne priporočam ti tega :D
<nafisa> niti na daleč?
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<nafisa> ker če ga nesem na servis, mi bodo zaračunali
<CrazyLemon> mah ni še tako kritično :)
<CrazyLemon> ugasni chromium pa počakaj 10min
<Sky[x]> jp ene 30-70 eur :)
<nafisa> ja, od julija ni bil spucan
<CrazyLemon> če ti se spusti temperatura pomeni da je pač chromium krivec
<nafisa> takrat mi je matična šla :D
<nafisa> strela udarla
<nafisa> pa sem jih nasrala ... da sem hotla zjutr pržgat komp pa kr ni šlo :D
<CrazyLemon> ma moj ni bil spucan ..no..nikoli ga Å¡e nisem pucau..pa Å¡e vedno dela :)
<nafisa> preko mreže, ne preko napajanja :D
<CrazyLemon> http://yb.intermarkus.com/sigs/uhohl.gif
<nafisa> hahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> kaj se nrdi, če petardo daš v mikrovalovno?
<CrazyLemon> nič takega..edino sprednje steklo lahk poči zaradi pritiska ob poku
<CrazyLemon> bl  zanimivo je ko daš folijo v mikrovalovno :)
<nafisa> haha, poznam
<nafisa> al pa krožnik z zlatim robom
<nafisa> al pa krožnik z zlatim robom
<nafisa> bwah
<nafisa> tako debelo črto
<CrazyLemon> al pa nutelo kateri pozabiš dat dol vso folijo  :D
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> lahk si tudi pogledaš na youtubeu oddajo "does it blend" :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi oni majo par takih zanimivih :D
<nafisa> mislim, da bom preskočila to :D
<nafisa> al pa ne
<nafisa> pišuka ... firbec babji
<CrazyLemon> ah..will it blend je naslov
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> haha, iPad :D
<nafisa> še to moram pogledat, če si lahko kakega irc-a dam na moj telefon
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l69Vi5IDc0g&feature=relmfu
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Will It Blend? - Glow Sticks
<CrazyLemon> tole je zakon :D
<Sky[x]> a maš symbian ?
<Sky[x]> pol maš
<Sky[x]> morggi
<Sky[x]> mirggi
<Sky[x]> pa gmail
<Sky[x]> pa ebudy
<Sky[x]> pa snaptu
<Sky[x]> to jst edin uporablam :>
<nafisa> nimam
<nafisa> samsung s8300
<nafisa> nalaga se pa telefon, ko da bi mel ne vem kaj gor
<nafisa> http://www.mobitel.si/telefoni-in-naprave/aparati.aspx?aid=1205
<Seniorita> Samsung S8300 Ultra touch - Mobitel, d.d.
<Sky[x]> a ma dobr vibrator ? :P
<nafisa> zanič
<nafisa> telefon je velo sranje
<nafisa> samo še čakam, da se brat naveliča tele nokie ... N72 ... da spet za njim dobim :D
<nafisa> one more question ...
<nafisa> kak je ukaz, da pošlješ eno sporočilo vsem privat pogovorom, katerih uporabniki so v kanalu?
<nafisa> haha ... dobra luč
<nafisa> to bi jst v LJ rabila
<nafisa> k sem skos v kleti :D
<CrazyLemon> for i in #kanal { echo"/msg i blabla"; }
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Sky[x]> noticE ?
<nafisa> i bla bla bla D:
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..ne tega počet :D
<CrazyLemon> ker boš dobla kak k-line al pa kaj podobnega :)
<nafisa> ups :D
<CrazyLemon> hm..bo treba it spat
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> treba ni
<nafisa> treba je sam umret
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to treba :D
<nafisa> ja, samo umret je treba
<nafisa> drugo ni nič treba
<nafisa> drugo je lohk
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah sej ni treba niti umret :D
<nafisa> ja, to je končno stanje pri živem bitju
<nafisa> return 0; :D
<nafisa> to sem mislila za srčni utrip :D
<CrazyLemon> jah končno stanje telesa že :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je na drugi strani pa ne vemo :D
<nafisa> res je
<nafisa> duša potuje v vice
<nafisa> tam te čakajo moleče ženice
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> to 'oni' pravijo
<CrazyLemon> js upam da grem direkt v harem pa da bo tam prijetnih 23°
<CrazyLemon> pa dost dobre hrane af kors :D
<nafisa> uuuuuu
<nafisa> jst bi tud Å¡la v harem
<nafisa> ala alamut varianta
<CrazyLemon> alamut? :D
<nafisa> nisi bral?
<nafisa> vladimir bartol
<CrazyLemon> ne berem js
<CrazyLemon> razn če ni pdf
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> o, jst pa sem včasih brala
<nafisa> to sem v 6. razredu osnovne prebrala
<nafisa> drugače je bilo za maturo ne vem kerga leta
<nafisa> 2003 po moje
<CrazyLemon> ma niti za maturo nisem bral
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> www.sanje.si/images/dela/Alamut1stChapter.pdf
<nafisa> tu imaš pdf :D
<CrazyLemon> joj ne no :D
<CrazyLemon> dej ..sam kratko obnovo napiši
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> to ni lih kratka obnova :D
<nafisa> ja, ok
<nafisa> začetek preber
<CrazyLemon> začetek zveni fajn :D
<nafisa> pač, da so se fanti bojevali za enga vladarja tud do smrti, jih je par omamu pa so jih prenesli v vrt ...
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi nudenje ljubezenskih naslad
<nafisa> čudovit vrt, poln prelestnih deklic
<nafisa> potem se pa razvija, kako je bla bitka ... pa kako se je odkrilo, da je vse fejk ...
<nafisa> blazno deber roman
<nafisa> v enem dnevu sem ga prebrala ... je pa ene 700-900 strani ... ne spomnem se
<CrazyLemon> sam a ni alamut pasma psov ?D:
<nafisa> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alamut_(Bartol)
<Seniorita> Alamut (Bartol) - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<CrazyLemon> aaaah
<CrazyLemon> tist je Malamut
<CrazyLemon> se mi je zdela znan beseda :D
<nafisa> v žepni izdaji je 452 strani
<nafisa> k je drobna pisava
<nafisa> nvm ... a je posnet film po tej zgodbi ...
<nafisa> bi ga zeloooo rada gledala :D
<CrazyLemon> js tudi :D
<CrazyLemon> sam da ni v slovenski produkciji :)
<nafisa> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/film/1-april-hollywoodski-spektakel-o-alamutu/143465
<nafisa> haha
<Seniorita> 1. APRIL: Hollywoodski spektakel o Alamutu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<nafisa> ne bi bilo slabo
<nafisa> orlando bloom ... oh ... ah ... kr neki :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Sky[x]> https://afaikblog.wordpress.com/2011/03/01/where-did-the-buttons-go/
<Seniorita> Where did the buttons go? | afaik
<CrazyLemon> če se gre o gnome 3
<CrazyLemon> sm skopiral link o tem par dni nazaj :)
<CrazyLemon> zanimiva odločitev :)
<nafisa> :)
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSbZMeh_69w&feature=relmfu
<Seniorita> YouTube        - A day in the life of webmaster support
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> vozi s kamero ...
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo kako se prevaja jezik 'breton' ? :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa 'simplified chinese' :S
<CrazyLemon> preprosta kitajščina? :D
<CrazyLemon> poenostavljen je!
<nafisa> http://searchenginez.com/translateb.html
<Seniorita> * Translate Bengali, Bisaya, Breton and Bulgarian to English
<nafisa> nič ne dela :D
<CrazyLemon> mah..ne rabim js prevajat iz breton v angleščino
<CrazyLemon> mene zanima slovenski izraz za 'breton' :D
<nafisa> bretonščina?
<nafisa> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breton%C5%A1%C4%8Dina
<CrazyLemon> !google bretonščina
<Seniorita> Bretonščina - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<Seniorita> Bretonščina - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breton%C5%A1%C4%8Dina
<CrazyLemon> lej pa res :D
<CrazyLemon> tnx :D
<nafisa> to je v franciji?
<nafisa> al kje že
<nafisa> hmmm
<nafisa> ja, france
<CrazyLemon> breton ?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je v UK
<nafisa> poglej povezavo
<nafisa> Bretonščina (Brezhoneg)
<nafisa> Država:	Francija
<nafisa> Govorni predeli:	Bretanija
<CrazyLemon> aaaaah
<CrazyLemon> my bad
<CrazyLemon> Breton (Brezhoneg) is a Celtic language spoken in Brittany (Breton: Breizh; French: Bretagne), France.
<CrazyLemon> nism dobr prebral brittany :D
<bogdanov> sta imaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> lejga mudela!
<nafisa> bogdanov ... čakam na tvojo cifro .. .da ti mojo slikico pošljem
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<bogdanov> sj sm ze vidu tvoje
<bogdanov> slikce
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> jump to time..kak bi tole prevajal..v smislu pri vlcju k maš..da skočiš na točno določen čas
<nafisa> ej, na standardnem paketu na siolu je odklenjen en porno kanal
<nafisa> od kdaj pa to?
<nafisa> bogdanov ... nisi tanove vidu :P
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> aj zanimiva
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> dj raj ne k sem prevec napaliv
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> haha ... Sky[x]  ... a je?
<CrazyLemon> lol bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> sasa84 bi mogu vprašat ...
<nafisa> sem jo vprašala za mnenje, če je sploh komu za pokazat
<nafisa> pa je rekla, da je kjut :D haha
<nafisa> tako da ... me čaka frizer
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> kje pa to frizer
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> ne vem še ... se bom še odločla, h kermu bom šla
<bogdanov> CL gledu sam flawless haha
<CrazyLemon> flawless?
<bogdanov> ma toj neki staro robert de niro
<CrazyLemon> pa dej piš moj nick jebote..k moram prav vse prebrat če kdo kaj mene omenja :)
<bogdanov> CL
<bogdanov> izgljeda
<bogdanov> leet
<bogdanov> bl
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> HCL :D
<CrazyLemon> izgljeda a
<CrazyLemon> Å¡iptar preklet
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> joj, kako izražanje imate tukej
<bogdanov> nafisa :*
<nafisa> dej bogdanov , no ...
<nafisa> :blush:
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> :(
<nafisa> tile will it blend so pa tud ... kr iPhona je Å¡el zmlet ... :S CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> nafisa vse kar js predlagam je cool
<CrazyLemon> to si zapomni :P
<nafisa> jst mal postran gledam
<nafisa> kaj k bi tipo raje men dal iPad ... k ga pa tamle mixa? :D
<CrazyLemon> ipad sux :D
 * CrazyLemon  ♬  ♪ ♫  We aRe oNe (TechnoBase.FM - 24h Techno, Dance, Trance, House and More - 48k OGG-Vorbis)
<CrazyLemon> ah
<nafisa> samo to more met ene super duper nože pa super duper mixer
<bogdanov> josss o tebi mastam moje namilije tntn
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> nafisa will it blend sponzorira podjetje k dela te mixerje :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov spet mi poješ ljubezenske..dej nehi človek te bom mogu bannat :(
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> neupas!
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-si CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> blah :S
<nafisa> wuuuhuuu, vžigalniki so explodiral
<nafisa> will it burn :D
<nafisa> naj Å¡e men kerga sponzorirajo :D
<CrazyLemon> a vžigalnik al mixer?
<nafisa> mixer
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxyneCiWsQA
<bogdanov> :))
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Gordana prodaja
<bogdanov> CL
<bogdanov> a ubuntu-restricted*
<bogdanov> ze nalozi flash
<bogdanov> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Seniorita> Ubuntu -- Details of package ubuntu-restricted-extras in hardy
<bogdanov> aha :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj gledaš ti  za hardy :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache show IME_paketa
<bogdanov> jah sj ni vazn
<bogdanov> sj namesti
<nafisa> hahahaha CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> nafisa vem da sm smešen..ampak kaj sm takega zdej povedal :D
<nafisa> nč ... si reku, da je vse full dobr, kar ti daš :D
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> aja to.. mal lagiraš :p
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L3ZapssYOs&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Burek - telefonska zajebancija
<bogdanov> kurba bi garbov tazga
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> garbov?
<bogdanov> ma razbu
<bogdanov> jebote ti k das iz italije
<CrazyLemon> ti pa kot da si iz turčije zdj priletel :D
<bogdanov> sj sm
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> lol..a veste kako google prevaja 'randomize' ????
<CrazyLemon> "poslučajiti"
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<nafisa> cirkonij je Å¡el mlet, budalooo
<nafisa> namest, da bi men en kamen dal, da si nalimam nazaj v uhanček, k sem zgubla
<nafisa> waaa. netbooka ...
<nafisa> ne, notebook je
<CrazyLemon> lol..tudi ti  zlahka rataš obsedena :D
<nafisa> jst bi tud mlela
<nafisa> sam ne takale stvarce
<nafisa> ampak sadje :D
<nafisa> kako dedi transformira transformerje: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7SKDnhI3Eg&NR=1 hahaha
<CrazyLemon> js sm lih hm..10 dni nazaj :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Will It Blend? - Transformers
<nafisa> jst ponavad kivi, banane, grenivke, mal limone kanem, vložene breskve, jabolka, mal medu ... pa še kako sadje, če je pri roki
<nafisa> pa mix
<nafisa> pa mamo frutek
<CrazyLemon> ma js vse kar najdem :D
<nafisa> v glavnem ... vse se da zmlet, če se hoče :D
<nafisa> kaj kdaj med mletjem tud explodira
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyTrAr-iIYI&NR=1
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Will It Blend? - Bicycle
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdbJnilJ8Yk&NR=1
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Will It Blend: Dog
<CrazyLemon> lol @ dog
<nafisa> look tasty
<nafisa> looks* tasty
<CrazyLemon> bi pasal zdej en hotdog
<nafisa> ta tipo me na miheliča spominja
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lQ1Pz_O-j0&feature=channel
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Will It Blend? - Facebook
<CrazyLemon> dost mam prevajanja...grem js spat
<CrazyLemon> gud naj pipl & nipl
<nafisa> najt
<nafisa> jst zadremala zraven
<nafisa> nočko vsem
<upd> hahahah ke ste maškare
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> ooo đe si
<upd> evo alkohol
<upd> droge
<upd> pa
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj23trJWbAY
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Kemal Malovcic Maturska haljina   2009
<upd> paj isto k orgazem
<upd> http://www.siol.net/trendi/komentar/2011/03/jenko_charlie_sheen.aspx omgg facaaa
<Seniorita> Charlie Sheen, zadet od Charlieja Sheena - SiOL.net
 * upd off.... 
<bogdanov> imal koga
<bogdanov> :)
<dhbiker> jutro ? :P
<t3ch> jutro
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ma kdo kaj pojma o c++
<dhbiker> povej
<dhbiker> tvoj problem :)
 * dhbiker pokes t3ch 
<t3ch> ka fali tu da ne dela
<t3ch> http://www.m5it.org/uploads/92cda4d9e82a13979faa01a0202f9272-spoof.c
<t3ch> dhbiker
<dhbiker> heh
<dhbiker> samo malo
<t3ch> dhbiker tu se je par cekiranja za errore zrawn
<t3ch> http://www.m5it.org/uploads/92cda4d9e82a13979faa01a0202f9272-spoof.c
<t3ch> zaj vrne invalid sockets
<t3ch> ..
<t3ch> kr je iz kode ko je bla za winse zato vrjetno jebe
<dhbiker> aja z gcc hočeš compilat?
<t3ch> cc -o spoof spoof.c
<t3ch> dela
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> zanimiv programček
<dhbiker> :P
<t3ch> mhm omo naredli da os lah poslal http request ven.. nazaj pa nic
<t3ch> :]
<dhbiker> heh
<dhbiker> na kako šolo hodiš ?
<dhbiker> :P
<t3ch> nobeno
<t3ch> vec
<dhbiker> aja ...
<dhbiker> just asking ^^
<t3ch> sola je za one konic ne vejo
<dhbiker> no ja
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> tam te nareijo bedaka
<dhbiker> <-- računalniški faks
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> ka feri
<dhbiker> da
<dhbiker> xD
<t3ch> mb? al lj
<dhbiker> mb
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<t3ch> kul
<t3ch> lah remo kdaj na kaki pir
<t3ch> :)
<dhbiker> haha
<dhbiker> sok rajši
<dhbiker> :P
<dhbiker> ne pijem alkohola... zdravstveni razlogi
<t3ch> aja pol ti je oprosceno
<dhbiker> lol
<t3ch> te mors nadomestit z necim
<t3ch> skadisneke
<t3ch> :)
<dhbiker> niti ne
<t3ch> :)
<dhbiker> adrenalin je čista zadosti
<t3ch> se take najbol iscejo ja .. nekadilce programerje
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> picke
<t3ch> :)
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> pridi enkrat da te vidimo kdo je pička :D
<dhbiker> 70-80 km/h offroad
<dhbiker> z biciklom ^^
<t3ch> :)
<BigWhale> jest grem pa 120km/h
<BigWhale> po avtocesti
<t3ch> s cim
<dhbiker> ni isto :P
<t3ch> aja
<t3ch> biciklom
<dhbiker> nimaš drev pa tega
<dhbiker> :D
 * t3ch a
<t3ch> hm
<dhbiker> hjoooo
 * t3ch re brat beej's guide to network programing da skapca why invalid sockets.. :)
<dhbiker> heh
<BigWhale> jest tud ne pijem
<t3ch> sn skapiro!! kr raw socket lah uporablas sam kot root
<t3ch> porka madona
<dhbiker> xD
<BigWhale> lol
<BigWhale> a za to si nucal knjigo?
<BigWhale> who's picka now? :P
<t3ch> .. ja..
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> zaj pa setsockopt error
<t3ch> pomoje s tem neke narobe: IP_HDRINCL
<dhbiker> ah fuck...
<dhbiker> brb
<t3ch> za pa error sendto
<t3ch> eh ne da se mi vec
<napsy> jutro
<dhbiker> jutro :P
<t3ch> why men ta IP_HDRINCL ne dela v setsockopt.. napsy ves ti mogoce
<napsy> ka pa naredi to?
<t3ch> da ti kernel ne vkljuci svojega ipheaderja ampak ga ti sam nastavis
<napsy> aja
<napsy> mislim da mors met za take reci root privilegije
<t3ch> tut noce..
<napsy> Only processes with an effective user ID of 0 or the CAP_NET_RAW capability are allowed to open raw sockets.
<t3ch> pa da
<t3ch> bos se ti probo?
<t3ch> http://www.m5it.org/uploads/92cda4d9e82a13979faa01a0202f9272-spoof.c
<t3ch> ce bo slo skozi te nebo errorra: ERROR: setsockopt
<t3ch> cc -o spoof spoof.c re compilat
<t3ch> ./spoof 127.0.0.1 80
<t3ch> napsy? gre? bos probo bite sn?
<napsy> └─>>> sudo ./spoof 127.0.0.1 80
<napsy> Password:
<napsy> ERROR: setsockopt!
<t3ch> emz
<BigWhale> jest vem kaj je narobe
<BigWhale> sam ti ne bom pomagal :>
<BigWhale> zato k delas cist neproduktivne reci
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<napsy> poglej kako vrednost vrne setsockopt*(
<BigWhale> :P
<napsy> setsockopt()
<t3ch> ja te ze -1
<t3ch> :)
<napsy> perror()
<t3ch> aja
<t3ch> cak
<napsy> Error: Socket operation on non-socket
<t3ch> ja
<t3ch> to pomeni da ni vrei socketov kreiralo
<BigWhale> ze socket() ti faila no
<t3ch> ce pa ni errora na socket
<napsy> :)
<napsy> poprav en if :)
<napsy> pa bi mogl delat
<BigWhale> *sigh*
<zejn> :D
<BigWhale> jebemti se programirat ne zna
<t3ch> dela zaj
<BigWhale> pa bi ze tcplfoode delal
<BigWhale> pa nevem kwa se vse
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ja jebes ze dolgo nisn glejo c++
<t3ch> :)
<BigWhale> ARRGH!!
<BigWhale> sej ne vem a nej se zjokam
<BigWhale> al nej se smejem
<BigWhale> t3ch, ajd pol se ti oprosti, ce si star 15 let
<BigWhale> :>
<t3ch> ka ti bol odgovarja to narei
<t3ch> vrjetno da se joces
<t3ch> ti pristaja
<napsy> ah
<napsy> verjetno mislis c ne c++ ;)
<t3ch> sam tshark se vedno nic ne sprejme
<napsy> BigWhale: nisem sem moral zadrzat :)
<dhbiker> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Iodine in NetworkManager  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4802/new/posts/
<t3ch> bigwhale ce si to vse delo pa znas vse ka tu pise http://www.lubica.net/bigwhale/cv.html
<Seniorita> CV for David Klasinc
<t3ch> te se oproscam :)
<nafisa> BigWhale je priden pa velik zna :)
<t3ch> rem kaco dalje delat da bo bol produktivno :)
<nafisa> kačo?
<nafisa> a pečt?
<t3ch> nafisa: http://games.m5it.org/Snake/
<Seniorita> Snake v0.2b created by www.m5it.org
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> saj sem se hecala :)
<t3ch> haha :) ok
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> jst ne igram kače
<t3ch> se jas tut ne..
<t3ch> sam ne vem kanaj delam
<nafisa> delat se je pa tud ne bi spravila
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> mi že to dela probleme, kar dobimo za nalogo
<t3ch> mas tu same pametne glave :)
<nafisa> ja, sem opazila :)
<nafisa> jst bi mogla 1x se z enim dol usest za nekej ur ,,, da poštekam vse skupaj
<nafisa> ker ko sama kaj delam, rabim par dni, da kaj dela
<nafisa> še tisti program, k mi je delal v eclipsu, sem dobila na izpitu samo eno točko zanj :S
<t3ch> dol vsest al vlešt
<nafisa> usest
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> edino, če prenosnika na kolena
<nafisa> lahko tud na postli
<nafisa> samo ... se lažje učim sede
<t3ch> :))
<t3ch> kul
<t3ch> mam punco drugac bi ti z veseljem pomago
<t3ch> :]
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> lepo to slišat, da maš punco
<zejn> rofl http://www.had.si/blog/2011/03/06/gola-slovenka-danijela-xhamster/
<Seniorita> Gola Slovenka Danijela – Radenci – na porno sajtu xHamster – ne priporočam ogleda | had blog
<nafisa> 303	 Daily Post Views
<nafisa> ni tok slabo
<t3ch> In ja, ogled na lastno odgovornost – posledice so lahko dolgotrajne!
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> haha
<t3ch> rajsi neom glejo
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> pol pa ne bom gledala :d
<nafisa> pa Å¡e mama mi bulji v komp
<nafisa> jst imam tud videe ... samo jih ne bo na xhamsterju :D
<zejn> :D
<nafisa> je posnel, ko nisem vedela ...  pa je bil tako fer, da mi je dal posnetke pa sam izbrisal
<zejn> ti verjames da je izbrisal? :)
<t3ch> yaz jih nebi
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> ja, jst sem zbrisala
<nafisa> je mel službeno cam
<t3ch> :]
<zejn> uf, še boljš :D
<nafisa> pa sem pol pretočla na moj komp pa iz unga zbrisala
<nafisa> sam en delček sem mu pol poslala
<nafisa> ker je rekel, da bi rad imel
<nafisa> nič, kar bi se me prepoznalo
<nafisa> zakaj to pišemo na uradnem, ne na offtopic? :P
<Gaby> dan
<Gaby> :)
<nafisa> Gaby, dan :D
<nafisa> kuga pa nick spreminjaš? :D
<Gaby> kaj te pa briga...baba
<Gaby> haha
<nafisa> ok :D
<nafisa> tude prof
<Gaby> zena prisla malo red naredit
<Gaby> hahahahah
<yang> ;)
<nafisa> hehe
<Gaby> itak ma neko cudno tipkovnico...mater
<Gaby> tezko tipkam
<yang> microsoft finer friendly keyboard ?
<nafisa> aja?
<Gaby> saj na tem sploh tipkat ne mores
<Gaby> g110
<nafisa> hm ... jst imam to, k je na netbooku :D
<nafisa> se ne sekiram preveč
<nafisa> dodatno imam pa klasično ...
<Gaby> ma saj navadne so vredi
<Gaby> tole je krneki...
<nafisa> ž me malo zafrkava, k na laptopu imam nad Entrom ...
<Gaby> postavitev rok je druga
<nafisa> na navadni pa poleg ...
<nafisa> ja, moj brat ima tud smotano
<nafisa> kr neki na A moreš roke met
<yang> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/keyboards/keyboard/devices/5902
<Gaby> ja...tak je tu..skoraj
<Seniorita> Gaming Keyboard G110
<nafisa> te tipkovnice so kao user friendly
<Gaby> Seniorita, ja...groya
<Gaby> groza
<nafisa> ne vem ... raje imam navadne ravne
<yang> jst pa cherry modele, tiste starinske s tezo
<yang> vse nove tipkovnice ful zdrsavajo k niso obtezene
<Gaby> jaz mam Logitech...pa sem cisto zadovoljna
<nafisa> v glavnem ... skos neki novo ven dajejo ...  pa je meni osebno eno sranje ...
<nafisa> samo da so nizke tipke pa sem zadovoljna ... z navadnim modelom
<yang> zame tud ce ne bi blo desnega dela z numpadom, tisto uporabljam v 1% samo
<Gaby> lepo se mejte..pa pridni bodite..:))
<nafisa> bomo pridni
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<Sky[xx]> sej ne morš vrjet, tip na MacPro4,1 lavfaCentOS :>
<nafisa> gledam uno žensko, k je zejn dal link prej ... ku naklada baba ... jaooooo
<Sky[xx]> ma bedna je res
<Sky[xx]> Å¡e za gledat ni
<Sky[xx]> pa na začetku k govori je res živčna pa glas se ji trese jaoo
<nafisa> pa kdo je to snemu, je bil tud ... :D
<nafisa> brez zamere ... samo moje mnenje ...
<nafisa> jst ji ne bi dala posnetka, če bi vedela, da bo objavila tako sramoto
<Sky[xx]> a niso 3je posnetki ?
<Sky[xx]> al 2
<nafisa> jao ... gledam na xhamsterju
<nafisa> brez zamere ... ampak to ni za nikamor
<zejn> dobrtek :)>
<mikoar> a to ona danijela?
<nafisa> ja :s
<nafisa> :bruh:
<nafisa> ž
<Sky[xx]> nafisa: hitr zrihtej eno da ji da kontra :D
<nafisa> ah ... jst sam take poznam, k so za v zaključeno družbo ... pa tko pa tak ... sorry, Sky[xx]
<Sky[xx]> hehe
<Sky[xx]> bogdanov je prvi kandidat ? :D
<Grega> 12:13PM  up 197 days,  3:11, 1 user, load averages: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Grega> :(((
<Grega> a ve kdo kako naj racunalnik prenesem eno nadstropje nize brez da prekinem elektriko? :)
<Sky[xx]> ups :P
<Sky[xx]> daš na pavzo če je virtualc hehe
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: problem z grafično na asus plati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4793/new/posts/
<Grega> nimam ga in cetudi ga kupim ko je treba preklopit
<Grega> ce se bo ta komp se bootal nazaj sem jaz indijanec :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: problem z vidnimi učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4803/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Zamik zaslona za 5 mm v desno  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4770/new/posts/
<nafisa> hehe, Grega ... ne goni oslarij ... kaj pa imaš takega, da ga ne smeš ugasnit?
<mikoar> ma tale gnome3 just sucks
<mikoar> no compiz on it damn
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vusko: Kam (I,A?) po ugoden prenosnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4804/new/posts/
<nafisa> pol bom pa kr lepo to mela gor, kar imam :D
<nafisa> na liveUSBju
<mikoar> alora, a compiz laufa na 11.04 (unity) ?
<CrazyLemon> če compiz laufa pol maš unity..če ne laufa pol maš navadn gnome
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Zamik zaslona za 5 mm v desno  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4770/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<kekec_> živjo
<kekec_> :D
<kekec_> a je kkšn tukej kej programiru s constrainti?
<miha> kakimi, na bazi?
<kekec_> ne
<kekec_> katere jezike pa obvladaš?
<kekec_> da ti dam primer
<nafisa> miha zna vse :D
<kekec_> hehe, super
<miha> lol
<kekec_> potem ti dam v LISPu
<kekec_> :D
<miha> LISP sm na papir reševal na faksu, ne mislim pa v tem nikol nič delat
<kekec_> vem, hecam te
<kekec_> ruby?
<miha> podobno, sam da sm Å¡e na pcju par vaj naredu
<miha> delam predvsem java in php, če sem v S/M sceni, probam še gnu c
<kekec_> aha... bom probu najdt v javi
<nafisa> SM sceni :D
<nafisa> prid raje v BDSM ... je več izbire pa bol zanimivo :D
<kekec_> ? lol
<miha> nafisa: sj vem da bi me rada tepla
<miha> ni treba da sva za to na sceni :D
<nafisa> jst ne tepem
<nafisa> jst sem na drugi strani biča
<Bigwhale> cak PHP stejes med non-s/m?
<Bigwhale> oh dear lord ...
<Bigwhale> :>
<Bigwhale> PHP bi se moral imenovat LOL
<kekec_> za spletne strani ni tok napačn
<kekec_> trenutno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slovenia: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<kekec_> hehe js napisu
<kekec_> :$
<kekec_> dons sm se registriru :)
<napsy> cestitke :)
<kekec_> ja no skrajni čs
<CrazyLemon> imaš   posebno mesto na forumu..edini 1932. uporabnik si!
<kekec_> TOO!
<kekec_> a dobim kej?
<CrazyLemon> seveda.. po tem ko napišeš 1932. UPORABNIH postov dobiš čokolado
<kekec_> a kkšne bash skripte loh kje objavm
<kekec_> :P
<kekec_> triki, nasveti, članki ter vodiči?
<CrazyLemon> odvisno..a so te bash skripte triki,nasveti,vodiči,članki
<kekec_> rd pišm bash skripte, a ma kdo kkšno željo? :P:P
<miha> bi kdo probu kej čudnega v javi? ;)
<kekec_> drgač dons sm opazu /usr/bin/pdftotext ful hud program k pretvor PDF v text
<kekec_> ne znam jave
<kekec_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> no vidva sta match made in heaven..en sprašuje a ma kdo kakšno željo drugi pa ponuja neki čudnega v javi
<kekec_> ja js sprašujm za bash
<kekec_> :)
<miha> kekec_: ne rabim znanja, rabim da maš java runtime gor  >>>:->
<kekec_> ne upam :D
<miha> pametnO :)
<napsy> miha: ka pa delas?
<kekec_> naslednji iserdo
<kekec_> :P
<kekec_> sam da dela v javi da bo Å¡e z linuxom kompatibilno
<kekec_> :P
<miha> itk
<miha> kompatibilno 100% :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<upd> huh
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: namestitev LV5T Deluxe USB dvb-t kartice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4800/new/posts/
<bajdec> khm... kater USB TV tuner bi pa lahko jaz kupil, da vleče digitalno, pa da je pocen. Gledal sem Gigabyte U7300, dela na Ubuntu?
<kekec_> a kdo Å¡e ne pozna /usr/bin/pdftotext?
<kekec_> res hud program k izvleče text iz pdfja
<kekec_> in je že v ubuntuju
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: problem z vidnimi učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4803/new/posts/
<Grega> PM, sem vedel, da ne bo vec delal
<Grega> phhhhhhh
<kekec_> kaj to?
<Grega> server
<kekec_> ja kaj ti pa ne dela
<Grega> ah, rebootal sem ga, zdaj pa se ne morem vec sshjat
<kekec_> hehe, basla
<kekec_> a maš lokaln dostop?
<kekec_> :P
<kekec_> a kkšn ftp ti dela? če ga maš?
<kekec_> če maš ftp oz. kkšn web interface (joomla, wordpres...) uploadej remote shell
<Grega> nic nimam :) ja, doma je.. ampak.. phhhhh :))
<Grega> ko ga jebe :)
<kekec_> hahaha, ko ga jebe
<kekec_> ja, men se je zgodil podobn z unim WD mrežnim diskom k sm ga predelu v strežnik
<kekec_> hard reset :)
<kekec_> zdej pa dela, ma že skor pou leta uptime :P
<Grega> jah sem mel zdaj 197 dni.. ampak je ze blo vse zjebano, tako da sem bil preprican, da se vec ne bo bootal nazaj
<kekec_> a kdo pozna http://www.facebook.com/vremenko?ref=ts
<Seniorita> Vremenko | Facebook
<Grega> lol
<kekec_> vsak dan pove vreme na facebooku, in to v slangu :D
<kekec_> pa z naglasom :P
<kekec_> pa vsake tok mau faila
<kekec_> :D
<Bigwhale> Hmm, Rum Kokos XL
<CrazyLemon> za XL fante/dekleta ?
<CrazyLemon> bajdec poglej si seznam usb tunerjev na wikiju linuxtv.org
<napsy> CrazyLemon: si ze kaj probu novejsi gnome-shell?
<CrazyLemon> napsy naah..nisem js za testiranje nestabilnega softwarea...ker se mi ne da matrat pol vse Å¡e enkrat rihtat :D
<Grega> napsy: do 4.4 morava golang.si preselit nekam drugam
<napsy> Grega: aaa ok
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ni treba prevec spreminjat, sam eno skripto pozenes :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: problem z vidnimi učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4803/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuu
<napsy> I just came to say hello
<kekec_> juhu bruhu
<sasa84> napsy, men je pa na pamet pršou un komad od stevieja wonderja :)
<napsy> uh, zgresila
<sasa84> k si začel i just...je men takoj na stevieja prklopil :)
<sasa84> mi je hud ta komad :)
<napsy> heh
<marko-_-> kok je men slabo
<upd> sva že dva
<marko-_-> i hate everyone and every fucking thing
<marko-_-> včeraj sem bil res pijan
<upd> as kej bruhuhu
<marko-_-> nop:>
<marko-_-> skor nikol ne bruham, sam serjem
<upd> kurba jest sm prej 6x
<marko-_-> jst sem se pokakal malo v hlače
<marko-_-> true story
<upd> se zgodi
<sasa84> jaz pa bruham, če se ga oreng :P
<kekec_> sam upam da si se pokaku v /dev/null
<kekec_> ne pa km drgm lol
<sasa84> lol
<marko-_-> haha
<marko-_-> poslušam offspringe in si žvižgam
<marko-_-> now dance fucker dance
<kekec_> you don't want to dance?
<kekec_> sudo dance --fucker --dance
<marko-_-> i <3 dancing
<marko-_-> haha
<kekec_> dance -v
<kekec_> lol
<kekec_> talktome -v
<Mikoar> Katerikoli linux hocem instalirat iz cd-ja mi javi: Unable to find a medium containing a live file system.
<Mikoar> probal xubuntu 10.10 in ubuntu 11.04
<sasa84> mogoče nis prou zapeku cdja?
<bogdanov> http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=9790:
<Seniorita> unable to find a medium containing a live file system (Page 1) - Live Media - GParted forum
<bogdanov> hja  probi USB ce mas :)
<kekec_> nisi ISO dobr zapeku
<kekec_> morš narest cd image, ne pa data cd
<kekec_> pomojm je to
<Mikoar> sm zapeko iso sigurno
<Mikoar> napako mi javi po dolocenem casu med prikazom logota
<kekec_> ajaaa
<kekec_> pol patko povej heh
<kekec_> hmm hmm
<bogdanov> mikoar asi
<bogdanov> ubadva ISOta
<bogdanov> potegnu z istga urlja
<Mikoar> za 11.04 sem zapekel dvakrat in to iz istega urlja
<Mikoar> pa nic drugace ni
<Mikoar> xubuntu pa mi je nekoc delal, samo zdaj mam samo en hd prej sem mel dva
<bogdanov> probi z drugega urlja
<Mikoar> mogoce je kej v zvezi s tem
<bogdanov> ali pa na USB
<bogdanov> sicer kokr berm je poskodovan dvd-cd-pogon
<bogdanov> ali pa ISO datoteka kot sama
<bogdanov> alpa si narobe zapeku :)
<kekec_> dvd cd pogon ni pomojm
<bogdanov> ampak ceti bota pa use
<bogdanov> pol si kul.
<kekec_> probi windows inštalirat pa povej če dela, lol
<Mikoar> ja glih prej sm win7 instaliral in dela ql
<kekec_> a si ga na isti način zapeku
<Mikoar> jp
<kekec_> svašta :P
<nafisa> jst sem ga lih inštalirala ... sranje od sranja .... driverji iz uradne strani so zanič
<kekec_> a windows 7
<bogdanov> kva to nafisa win7?
<nafisa> ne ... XP
<kekec_> ammm.... the one who must not be named
<nafisa> bomo že ... samo driver za mrežno morem nekje staknit pa kabel
<nafisa> za enga mulca rihtam bratov star komp
<kekec_> dej pol ubuntu gor
<nafisa> ja ... in kako bo on igral COD na ubuntuju?
<kekec_> "because a computer is a terrible thing to waste"
<nafisa> pa PES
<nafisa> ???
<kekec_> ja Call Of Debian bo igrou
<bogdanov> XP ROX!
<nafisa> tako je to
<nafisa> uni hočejo te smotane 3D igrce
<bogdanov> rec mu daje
<kekec_> nej si konzolo nabau
<bogdanov> cod za lamere
<bogdanov> :P
<kekec_> tko je to zdej,  komp ma linux, za igrce je konzola
<nafisa> ja, in on se mi bo smejal v ksiht?
<kekec_> windows je pa za emote
<bogdanov> haha
<kekec_> ne sej vem :)
<kekec_> vsak k vid moj spimpan ubuntu desktop me upraša kere windowse mam
<kekec_> in js tko windows 8 beta, to sam najjaći dobimo
<kekec_> hahaha
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> samo še super sliko za namizje treba uštimat
<Mikoar> hm, bom probal dat nazaj en hd, pa vam potem povem ce je delal
<kekec_> kok je pa str?
<kekec_> tist k bo igrou igrce?
<bogdanov> mikoar
<bogdanov> zakaj neprobas za foro z USBJA
<nafisa> v osnovni je Å¡e
<bogdanov> alpa z drugega urlja
<kekec_> aja, no ja... loh mu vseen daš eno linux bejbo za namizje
<kekec_> :P
<nafisa> dej pic
<nafisa> oz. link do pic-a :D
<kekec_> a more bit taprav wallpaper al sam kko sm mislu
<kekec_> :D
<nafisa> tolk, da gre čez 19 inčni 4:3 ekran
<kekec_> http://www.wallpaperlinux.com/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=3200&g2_serialNumber=1
<kekec_> lol
<kekec_> sam ne vem kko je z rezolucijo
<miha> važn je razmerje, če hočeš da lepo zapolni
<miha> če večja resolucija ni blema
<miha> če manjša bo mal ... grše
<kekec_> ja sej mislm da je razmerje
<nafisa> una danijela od prej, k je zejn dal link ...
<nafisa> Snema jo kar njena mlajša sestrica, v njeni sobi, post-produkcijo pa nato zopet prevzame Danijela, ki videe naloži na računalnik in pregleda posneti material."Velikokrat mi kakšen video ni všeč, saj sem precej kritična," je povedala za Radio 1 in razkrila, da za svoj slog oblačenja skrbi kar sama. Priznala je, da je že od nekdaj velika ljubiteljica bleščečih oblek, kar lahko vidimo tudi na njenih posnetkih. "
<miha> wtf
<nafisa> :bruh:
<upd> http://24ur.com/sport/hokej/salzburg-zapustil-ljubljano-pocutijo-se-ogrozene.html wtf
<Seniorita> Salzburg zapustil Ljubljano: Počutijo se ogrožene! - 24ur.com
<nafisa> http://www.had.si/blog/2011/03/06/gola-slovenka-danijela-xhamster/
<Seniorita> Gola Slovenka Danijela – Radenci – na porno sajtu xHamster – ne priporočam ogleda | had blog
<kekec_> kva je to no
<kekec_> kr nobenih linux bejb ne najdm
<kekec_> http://www.wallpaperweb.org/wallpaper/Computer/1600x1200/linux_14.jpg
<nafisa> jst bi tud mela takega
<bogdanov> kekec dobra
<bogdanov> :D
<miha> gledam to zdj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Kam (I,A?) po ugoden prenosnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4804/new/posts/
<kekec_> tole bi pa mountu ej
<kekec_> http://www.desktopwallpaperhd.com/wallpapers/9/4876.jpg
<kekec_> nafisa a bi mela tak tatu al kaj? :P
<miha> zakaj se pa ta na hrčku tolk spakuje
<miha> :)
<miha> nafisa: ti razumeš?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: grafika ati problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4805/new/posts/
<nafisa> postlnina ni Å¡voh
<nafisa> kekec_, eno je želeti si
<kekec_> ja, vem :)
<kekec_> js bi tut to postelnino ja
<kekec_> pa blazino
<kekec_> da bi laži hibernirou
<nafisa> ja, to bi jst tud
<Mikoar> bom probal iz usbja
<nafisa> sam na kaki drugi podlagi
<nafisa> ne beli
<CrazyLemon> you've got to be fucking kidding me
<nafisa> jst ne bi mela tattoo-ja
<CrazyLemon> zaprem mu temo  in rečem naj uporablja staro
<CrazyLemon> on pa odpre novo temo in napiše "veza na temo"
<CrazyLemon> W T F
<kekec_> hahahh
<kekec_> js sm mu odgovoru
<kekec_> :P
<kekec_> da prtine ALT+F1
<kekec_> če ga vrže na terminal
<kekec_> pol je kul
<kekec_> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slovenia: grafika ati problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4805/new/posts/
<kekec_> jooo jutr polinome pišemo nč ne znam
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> kekec_, saj polinomi nise težki
<kekec_> vem ja
<kekec_> sam Å¡e nism nobene naloge naredu
<kekec_> komi da vem kko zgledajo
<kekec_> :P
<nafisa> ojoj
<kekec_> hvala za vzpodbudne besede XD
<nafisa> ja, sorry
<nafisa> ljenčinu ...
<nafisa> mal bi si jih pa loh pogledu
<CrazyLemon> ljenčina*
<kekec_> sej sm jih pogledu
<kekec_> sam dotiku se pa ne bom :P
<nafisa> saj ne grizejo?
<miha> polinomi so vektorski prostor :D
<kekec_> prostor?
<miha> kekec_: kira Å¡ola?
<miha> :)
<kekec_> gimnazija
<nafisa> joj ... pol je pa Å¡e bl u izi
<nafisa> 2gi letnik?
<miha> ne skrbi, boš vse spoznal če boš šel na FRI/FERI :D
<kekec_> 3
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> mi smo to v 2. jemal
<kekec_> ja binome
<kekec_> al tut polinome
<nafisa> saj na FE so tud polinomi :P
<kekec_> js mam najraj mononome :D
<kekec_> ja, FRI vrjetn
<kekec_> nč ne grem js polinome rešvt
<nafisa> te pa dej, a ne?
<nafisa> toplo priporočam :D
<kekec_> da nau spet una za matematiko rekla da je ena negativna, če vem da so vsa št. večja od nič pozitivna!! mislm, halo?
<miha> :))))))))))
<nafisa> ajej
<nafisa> marko-_-, kuga s pa delu, da si dobu po p*****
<nafisa> ??
<marko-_-> ne vem k je stara slika pa sem jo prej našel
<marko-_-> pijan sem bil pa se spomnim
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, maš še kaj zanimivga za gledat?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: grafika ati problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4805/new/posts/
<BigWhale> Natty instalacija je taka hecna
<nafisa> kekec_, zdaj mu moreš pa pomagat :D
<nafisa> je napisu, da mu je uspelo v terminal prit :D
<kekec_> hehehe
<kekec_> rm -rf
<napsy> CrazyLemon: za kpov sm dobu oceno 60/100 za vpn nalogo :D
<kekec_> echo "Windows FTW" && sudo rm -rf /*
<kekec_> not :D
<BigWhale> se zmeri je najbolj zmagovalna komanda
<BigWhale> echo y | format c: /u /q
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slovenia: grafika ati problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4805/new/posts/
<nafisa> super
<nafisa> tega pa ne grem delat :D
<BigWhale> nafisa, dans to ne dela vec
<kekec_> ne da se več
<nafisa> saj vseen
<kekec_> od xp naprej
<kekec_> al clo prej
<nafisa> ne bi si upala kaj tazga napisat :D
<kekec_> pr win98 je vrjetn Å¡e Å¡lo
<kekec_> ampak to je 13 let staro že
<kekec_> :D
<nafisa> sploh ne zdaj, k mi je všeč tko, k sem si narihtala sistem :D
<kekec_> a si lahko predstaulate, da je xp star 9 let, in je Å¡e vedno zlo popularn? :P
<miha> si
<miha> xp je perfektn, za v virtualbox
<miha> :D
<kekec_> ja, hh
<kekec_> :D
<miha> ne kuri preveč rama pa cpu.. dela pa praktično vse
<miha> tko da
<miha> idealno :D
<kekec_> a je še kdo dubu občutk, da je kde nestabiln, gnome se pa nikamor ne premakne in da grejo desktop environmenti  na linuxu v 3PM?
<napsy> nop
<kekec_> kerga pa maš
<napsy> gnome
<kekec_> sej js tut
<kekec_> sam če pogledaš
<kekec_> kaj se je pa spremenil v zadnjih dveh letih?
<BigWhale> a kdo kej screenlete uporablja?
<kekec_> nop
<BigWhale> kekec_, KDE je radu zdej kr ok... ceprav se vedno imo ni na tistem nivoju k je bil KDE 3.5.5
<BigWhale> gnome je pa itak garazni projekt ;>
<BigWhale> vsaj tko zgleda no
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: grafika ati problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4805/new/posts/
<kekec_> o lej gabi kr ipv6 fura, ker bačje :D
<BigWhale> evo Nattu A3 installed
<kekec_> gapi*
<BigWhale> u splash screen so popravil
<kekec_> a ni več 10.10
<kekec_> kakšn pa je
<BigWhale> ma isti je
<BigWhale> sam je bil v nattiju neki sfukan
<kekec_> ta je grd -.-'
<kekec_> od 10.10
<nafisa> meni je bil pa od netbook remix 10.04 look všeč
<nafisa> ma, sem se sedaj tud na desktop look navadla :D
<kekec_> Å¡koda k nimam netbooka
<kekec_> a zamenja kdo netbook za ipod touch? :P
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> <klaraa> cao sam klara iz virovitica, bavim se magijom, magijom pomagam ti pronac partnera na chat po energiji pozdrav
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slovenia: grafika ati problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4805/new/posts/
<kekec_> hahahahhaha
<kekec_> wtf fail
<kekec_> ej Å¡e vedno pomagam unmu taborniku k ma z grafiko problem
<nafisa> pol bo pa kdo mislu pa bo prtisku Alt pa F1
<kekec_> haha
<kekec_> haha če bo narobe prepisu uno za xorg.conf bo pomojm za vedno na terminalu :P
<kekec_> tko kt un v filmu
<kekec_> terminal
<kekec_> LOL
<nafisa> jao
<miha> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t458377
<Seniorita> V Kanadi predlagajo 10 dolarjev mese&#269;no za neomejen prenos glasbe z interneta @ Slo-Tech
<kekec_> preveč
<kekec_> itak za privat uporabo si zloudaš iz youtuba
<kekec_> mislm... noben ti ne more težit zrd tega
<nafisa> ja, dej, povej, kako se v ubuntuju zlouda mp3 iz YT?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: grafika ati problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4805/new/posts/
<kekec_> hehehhe apt-get install youtube-dl
<nafisa> na winsih sem znala
<nafisa> potem pa kaj? da se zalaufa?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Prevajalski maraton 2.4.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4806/new/posts/
<nafisa> mplayer -dumpaudio old-file.flv -dumpfile new-file.mp3 ?
<nafisa> :D
<kekec_> to je za convertat iz flvja ja
<kekec_> al pa ffmpeg uporab
<nafisa> ah, bom na YT poslušala pa bo
<nafisa> zdaj, ko imam 10.10 mi dela net
<kekec_> ffmpeg -i  "title.flv" -f mp3 "title.mp3"
<kekec_> ah, kok hitr obupaš
<kekec_> dobr, ne rečm da js tut še nism pr polinomih ampak vseen :D
<nafisa> ja, lej ... to je pr men pisat vse v terminal cela umetnost
<kekec_> a kdo pozna spletno stran soundcloud?
<nafisa> komi sm skup sestavla da dela :D
<kekec_> :P
<kekec_> a kdaj posluša kdo musko na myspace?
<kekec_> js sm naredu skript k zlouda musko iz soundclouda in myspace.com
<kekec_> če kdo rab... :)
<kekec_> nč, bom pa še za yt naredu
<teardrop> lo
<nafisa> waw ... si pa pridn, da kr takole scripte delas
<kekec_> o, teardrop :)
<teardrop> who r u kekec_ ?
<kekec_> hehe enkrat sm te v kiberpipi sreču
<kekec_> en tamau :p
<teardrop> aja
<sasa84> re huhu :)
<teardrop> kekec_, sicer nisem prepričan da se prav spomnim, ampak ti si eden izmed dve srednješolcev navdušenih nad linuxom?
<kekec_> hehe mja :D
<kekec_> k delam custom live cd
<kekec_> ne morm se odločt kdaj bo verzija 1.0 ;)
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> oj, sasa84
<sasa84> elow nafisa :)
<BigWhale> custom live CD delas?
<kekec_> ja, temelji na ubuntu 10.10
<BigWhale> hm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: grafika ati problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4805/new/posts/
<BigWhale> sej ne da bi pametval zdej ampak
<kekec_> ja sej loh zrd mene
<BigWhale> a ne bi blo boljs, da bi zacel z 11.04
<kekec_> takrt k sm začeu je biu še 10.04...
<BigWhale> ker zdej k bos release naredil
<kekec_> hehe
<teardrop> BigWhale, dečko izdeluje svoj live CD
<BigWhale> ja sej vem
<kekec_> do srede morm poročilo napisat
<kekec_> ker bo zdej zdej dan D
<nafisa> ej, kekec_  ... strauski ma zanimiv problem
<nafisa> kuga si mu naredu? :D
<kekec_> nč js, še vedno ma isti problem
<BigWhale> takim ljudem se rece
<BigWhale> da pridejo na irc
<kekec_> mnjah... a bo znou?
<teardrop> jao, jaz sem včeraj preveč žural očitno, ker mi dans ni čist jasno kaj se ljudje mente :D
<kekec_> @teardrop: en ma problem z grafiko: http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/33547/#p33547
<Seniorita> grafika ati problem (Stran 1) - Problemi s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si forum
<kekec_> js si ne upam več pomagat
<nafisa> ajej ... pozabla, da morm nrdit nalogo za verjetnost
<nafisa> :d
<Seniorita> miha (wolfey.si) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Seniorita> miha (wolfey.si) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<nafisa> kero pa?
<CrazyLemon> operacijo prostate
<miha> hehe
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Gapppy: grafika ati problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4805/new/posts/
<miha> a nism vredu, bot pove da neki copram, da vas ne goljufam tle
<miha> a ma kdo kakega bota Å¡e tle?
<miha> na tej mreži
<gapi> jest sm lohk bot za male pare
<miha> lol
<miha> nisi konkurenčn, bot je hitrejši, redko spi in računa 0
<miha> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: grafika ati problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4805/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> napsy a komi zdej si dobu rezultate?? :))
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> dobr je :D
<napsy> :)
<napsy> a ti si naredu kpov?
<napsy> js grem septembra pisat
<CrazyLemon> sm ja
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> drugi kolokvij me je rešu.. :)
<napsy> hehe :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, izpit si naredu???
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a sm??????
<CrazyLemon> WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!
<CrazyLemon> fuck yea!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> čak..ker izpit?
<sasa84> za avto :P
<CrazyLemon> aja ta
<CrazyLemon> JAAAAAAAA!!
<CrazyLemon> NAREDU!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> hm..6 let nazaj !!
<sasa84> kaj si smotko...povej če si kšn izpit zdej naredu :P
<CrazyLemon> no 5 let pa 9 mescev !!
<nafisa> jst pa nism nrdila izpita za avto :(
<nafisa> nikol ga nisem delala :D
<nafisa> predrage šole so te avtošole
<nafisa> s tem kešem si lahko ornk komp kupim
<CrazyLemon> zdej že ..prej pa niso bile tako drage
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e popust sm mel cca. 20% :)
<nafisa> saj sem vozila 27 ur
<nafisa> bi mogla na predizpitno ...
<nafisa> pa nisem mela več keša
<sasa84> :\
<nafisa> sem mislila, da bom delo dobila plačano pa ga nisem
<sasa84> mi smo mel obveznih 18 al 20 ur
<marko-_-> O
<marko-_-> FAK
<marko-_-> po pomoti
<marko-_-> sem eni punci
<nafisa> in tu se je zaključila moja kariera kot voznik avtomobila
<marko-_-> s katero se videvava
<sasa84> 20 se mi zdi... 16 je za motor blo
<marko-_-> pa bova verjetno skupi
<marko-_-> po pomoti rekel
<marko-_-> ime od moje bivše
<marko-_-> pač namesto nina sem rekel anja
<marko-_-> o fak
<marko-_-> :DDDD
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js pa sm začel lih takrat ko so nekaj 30 ur omenjali
<marko-_-> užaljena je zdej
<sasa84> jst sm mela 24 ur vsega skupi se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a misliš nadaljevat to kariero al si obupala? k bi blo škoda da gre 27ur v nič
<nafisa> ja, jst sem vozila 7. uro, k je pred menoj imela ena predizpitno ... pa čez 80 ur vožnje v avtošoli ...
<sasa84> sej zdej bi mogla vrjetn vse delat a ne?
<nafisa> pa je un inšpektor al kwa je že reku, da jst bolš vozm od nje :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> ja, ne vem
<nafisa> kolk je obvezno, bi mogla nrdit
<nafisa> pa zdravniškega ponovno
<nafisa> pa vse, no
<nafisa> občinske ...
<sasa84> dve let vela cpp se mi zdi
<nafisa> CPP
<nafisa> ja ...
<nafisa> jst sem CPP delala 2007
<nafisa> edino, kar mi ostane, je prva pomoč
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> heinrichov prijem al kwa je že tist :P
<sasa84> heimrich
<nafisa> znam :D
<sasa84> kwa vem :P
<nafisa> nimam pojma, kako se napiše :D
<sasa84> sam vem d greš zadi pa ga pod žličko s pestjo suneš :P
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> heimlichov
<sasa84> heimlich ja :)
<nafisa> edino to nisem znala pomagat, k je mel razbito glavo, da so možgani ven gledali :((
<CrazyLemon> nč lažje..daš v ponev pa mal segreješ
<CrazyLemon> dodaš sol poper
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ni smešno
<CrazyLemon> če je v teoriji pol je
<nafisa> ne, ni blo v teoriji
<CrazyLemon> no pol ni smešno
<sasa84> nafisa :(
<nafisa> pa Å¡e jst sem mogla Globokarja klicat, kaj se je zgodlo
<nafisa> pa rešilce
<nafisa> mamo je pol ravnatl obvestil
<nafisa> ah, pustmo to
<nafisa> v glavnem ...
<nafisa> ja, 27 ur je Å¡lo v PM
<nafisa> to je blo okol 500 €
<sasa84> nafisa, a to se je pr vas v Å¡entvidu zgodil?
<nafisa> v trenti ... drugače pa ja ... kolega ... sošolc
<sasa84> ma tko vse skupi... že včasih je izpit koštal eno dobro plačo
<sasa84> a to takrat k je blo v medijih, k je neki plezal al kaj?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> spodrsnilo mu je pri razgledni polici slapa boka
<jodlajodla> oo
<nafisa> !google nesreča pri slapu boka
<Seniorita> Ob slapu Boka v globino omahnil 17-letnik http://www.delo.si/clanek/43409
<sasa84> mhm, mislm d se spomnm
<nafisa> men louda pa mi ne nalouda :s
<sasa84> sej to je v zadnjih letih bla edina nesreča tko na ekskurzijah a ne?
<sasa84> mislm...še ta je preveč no :S
<sasa84> 1x vem da je blo nekej na eni ekskurziji, da je en nekam padu
<nafisa> pol je bla v grčiji ena
<zdobersek1> v grciji enkrat en mariborcan
<nafisa> na maturantskem
<zdobersek1> pjan na drug balkon skaku
<nafisa> ja, moj sošolc pa v rimu
<zdobersek1> svasta.
<nafisa> iz balkona padu
<nafisa> dobr, da je biu ko čigumi
<nafisa> je mel samo 3 praske
<nafisa> sestra ga je tako nadrla, razredniku pa nič jasno zakaj ga nadira :D
<nafisa> k mu nismo povedal
<zdobersek1> heh
<sasa84> a je kdo kupu že komp www.system76.com
<upd0> a so za kej
<zdobersek1> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t458259/0
<Seniorita> Win7 - rant time !  (nov laptop) @ Slo-Tech
<bogdanov> re
<jodlajodla> lol
<nafisa> jaoooo
<sasa84> pa kdo je ta model LOL
<sasa84> piši Bill Gates in ga zaprosi da nudijo podporo za XPje do leta 2038 LOOOOOOOOOL
<sasa84> kaka kajla :Dđ
<BigWhale> tist kar mtosev napise ne more bit kajla
<BigWhale> v nobene pomenu besede
<BigWhale> prenesenem al pa dobesednem ...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Oddaljen dostop - remote desktop  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4794/new/posts/
<nafisa> wb, BigWhale
<BigWhale> nafisa, weeee hvalaaaa mwa mwa mwa mwa <3 <3 <3
<nafisa> :blush:
<nafisa> da nau tega tvoja gledala pa me zadavla kje :D
<BigWhale> ah kje
<zejn> naspankala.
<zejn> prej.
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> to pa bi moj verjetno dopustil, da me :D
<Grega> za 20eur :>
<BigWhale> Grega, zakaj bi pa placval 200 EUR, da lahko enga naspankas, ce mam pa otroke doma?
<BigWhale> ;>
<sasa84> BigWhale, +1
<BigWhale> plus tega mam saso tle ja
<Grega> spankanje nafise: 20eur ... spankanje lastnih otrok: neprecenljivo
<zejn> js sm sicer razumel da bi nafisa placala 20 eur gregu
<bogdanov> lol :)
<sasa84> BigWhale, a dns bo kej akcije? :P
<BigWhale> aja 20eur
<BigWhale> no sej vseen
<Grega> se 20 je prevec :>
<BigWhale> sasa84, ce bos pridna :P
<nafisa> “Obstajajo tri vrste laˇi:
<nafisa> z
<nafisa> laˇi,
<nafisa> z
<nafisa> preklete laˇi in
<nafisa> z
<nafisa> statistika.”
<nafisa> iz Autobiografije Marka Twaina
<CrazyLemon> ščćž not wurking
<nafisa> ja, k sem kopirala iz pdf.ja
<nafisa> laži
<zdobersek1> zakva bi pa statistika lagala?
<nafisa> obstajajo 3 vrste laži: laži, pretekle laži in statistika :D
<CrazyLemon> ker ljudje lažejo!
<zejn> laže na več načinov.
<nafisa> ko so meli anketo, kolk majo dolzga ... so vsi daljše napisali kot je ... in je statistika, da je povprečje med 15 in 6
<nafisa> ker si vsak mal ego napumpa, k si kak centi več napiše
<CrazyLemon> jah..če je anonimna anketa res ne vem kaj bi mel od tega če bi cm več napisal
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> to čist nč ego ne napumpa..bl napumpa k na forum zadovoljna.si napišeš da maš 22cm
<nafisa> ja, morjo nekomu lagat ... če že svoji ne morjo :D
<Grega> jaz bi napisal 23!
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> Grega ti bi pisal leta..js govorim o cm
<CrazyLemon> :p
<bogdanov> :))
<Grega> cm/leto
<zdobersek1> komi cakam abrahama.
<Grega> kaj ce bi ti res zrasel cm na leto :>>
<zdobersek1> bodoca zena, kterakol to bla, tudi :)
<zdobersek1> Grega, nima smisla
<CrazyLemon> Grega pri 30ih bi se že bal erekcije..ker veš da bi ob erekciji padu v nezavest
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> :D
<zdobersek1> Pr 60 bi vsi pomrl
<zdobersek1> plus to, kolk viagre bi moral dedki jest
<CrazyLemon> in k bi gledal kak dobr muvi bi sam govoru "upam da ne bo not cameron diaz..upam da ne bo not cameron diaz" :D
<zdobersek1> pa kake crpalke bi si moral vgrajevat namest srca
<zdobersek1> 'fuck cameron di...' *** mrtev ***
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 bl k črpalke kake podpornike :D
<CrazyLemon> pa zravn bit na dializi haha :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/vi-njej-razgalite-vaso-duso-ona-vam-razgali-svoje-telo/252478
<Seniorita> Vi njej razgalite vašo dušo, ona vam razgali svoje telo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<zdobersek1> bi bil starec bogat, bi moral v samoti zvet, drugac bi ga zena sam flashala pa bi blo fertik
<zdobersek1> ves dnar porabla
<zdobersek1> pobrala*
<nafisa> viš ... če bi jst bila prasica, pri bivšemu ne bi rešilca klicala pa bi avte pobrala :D
<Grega> a ga je infarkt?
<nafisa> neki podobno :D
<CrazyLemon> kap? :D
<Grega> prevec viagre je poba pogoltnil :)
<CrazyLemon> očitno viagra + butt plug = lethal
<CrazyLemon> :S
<zdobersek1> c-c-c-c.
<zdobersek1> Kolk je pa star?
<Grega> :)))
<nafisa> 42
<Grega> :)))
<zdobersek1> WWOOOOA nafisa you lucky girl
<zejn> o.O
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 a si jealous ?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon, na koga? :)
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek1> WWOOOOA nafisa you lucky girl
<CrazyLemon> na nafiso ane!
<zdobersek1> LOL, ne.
<CrazyLemon> kr priznaj da bi tudi ti hotu met zase enga 42 letnika
<CrazyLemon> its ok
<zejn> LOL
<zejn> neresni.
<zdobersek1> ja, to je ubuntu support channel :))
<zejn> sej 42 Å¡e ni tolk velik
<CrazyLemon> we at ubuntu-si understand diversity
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon, ne, ne rabim, hvala.
<CrazyLemon> zejn a ti si mel že starejše ?
<zejn> ne
<nafisa> to je bivši, no ... zdajšnji je 32
<zdobersek1> skoda da ni nobenga podobnega featurja pri zenskah
<zejn> nimam starejših
<Grega> :)))
<zejn> so premal neresne.
<zdobersek1> heh
<zejn> why so serious
<Grega> jerry, jerry, jerry...
<CrazyLemon> midgets midgets  midgets!
<zdobersek1> bieber, bieber, bieber
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr1O6CRAnbE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Jerry Springer Show - &#39;Sex And The Old Man&#39; [UK Edit] (Part 1/3)
<zejn> badger badger badger
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ruqs5rm7PFk&feature=feedu   a o teh zokah ti vedno govoriš??????? :))
<Seniorita> YouTube        - ZOKA
<zdobersek1> 'Well, I am a pornstar ...' "YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!! WE WANT PORNSTARTS WE WANT PORNSTARS!!"
<zdobersek1> sam v Ameriki
<BigWhale> A se bomo sli tole? http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/02/23/ubuntu-global-jam-coming-soon/
<Seniorita> Czajkowski  &raquo; Blog Archive   &raquo; Ubuntu Global Jam coming soon
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hvRD9mUCmM :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<nafisa> kako lahko formatiram ključek?
<napsy> mkfs.xxx /dev/sdX
<napsy> xxx je filesystem, sdX pa device
<nafisa> The device doesn't exist; did you specify it correctly?
<napsy> mors pravilno napisat
<nafisa> če sem pa skopirala
<nafisa> na winsih se v glavnem ni dalo sformatirat
<nafisa> pa na ključek ne morem nič shranit
<nafisa> mi napiše, da je read only ...
<slovenia> a je kdo kle? :P
<nafisa> bl ne :D
<slovenia> vidm ja heh
<nafisa> joke ...
<nafisa> so so ... samo ne gledajo sem
<nafisa> zader se pa bodo vsi prdrveli
<slovenia> aja
<slovenia> napačn ime mam heh
<kekec> :)
<kekec> evo
 * uni4dfx playing: Tiesto And Sneaky Sound System - I Will Be Here (Benny Benassi Radio Remix)  [1:31/3:32]
<CrazyLemon> spet piha..fcking burja :S
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale v okvirju UGJ (predvidevam) se bodo slo. prevajalci dobili v kiberpipi 2.4
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> kul
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa to tudi piše na loco event povezavi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa BigWhale
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi vsaj bral novice na ubuntu.si :P
<BigWhale> Mnja, ful stvari bi lahko bral... Vem. :/
<CrazyLemon> sj vem..its my fault ker nisem novice objavu na FB/twitterju
<CrazyLemon> :/
<BigWhale> V bistvu bi rabl ubuntu.si twitter/facebook link
<CrazyLemon> sej si fan ubuntu.si!
<CrazyLemon> oz. ti je všeč :D
<BigWhale> ja.. všečkal sem ga :>
<CrazyLemon> twitter pa je
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-27
<BigWhale> A se kdo spomn unga k je bil na enmu Jamu v pipi k mu trackpad ni delal v 11.10?
<BigWhale> In pol se je to nekak zrihtal.
<BigWhale> Se kdo spomn kako? :>
<sasa84> o BigWhale :P
<BigWhale> o sasa
<sasa84> sorči, oblekca keučevi ni zlezla gor :P
<BigWhale> as kej pridna? :>
<BigWhale> ja vem
<BigWhale> sam si jo je ful popravljala!
<sasa84> BigWhale, ma jst sm zmer pridna ^^
<sasa84> vrjetn nis edin, k si je to želu a ne... tko d ti ej odpuščen :P
<BigWhale> po mojem sem :>
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> BigWhale, kok pa kej kazaam? :P
<BigWhale> sasa84, a nis vidla videa tanove verzije? :))
<BigWhale> sasa84, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECZCao_Ac68
<Pepelka> Kazam Screencaster, the next generation!      - YouTube
<sasa84> BigWhale, si kle?
<BigWhale> sasa84, na pol
<sasa84> kle mam komad zate...tko pred južno
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfA9oe2qv7Q&feature=related
<Pepelka> Sexy MF - Prince      - YouTube
<BigWhale> Hahaa :))
<sasa84> prosim BigWhale :)
<BigWhale> sasa84, :***
<sasa84> aj lav ju tu
<sasa84> :*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1375-1: httplib2 vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1375-1/
<Jorky> čer
<Aseq> Dober vecer
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> mal sem bral tale članek o flashu ko ste ga postal na stran
<Jorky> to ko je en pisal o adobu
<Jorky> nek dedo al kaj je že
<Jorky> hehe
<Jorky> res lepo kapitalistično usmerjen članek
<Jorky> popolnoma zgrešen z pravo logiko in namenom linux
<Jorky> linuxa*
<Jorky> no, pa kaj bi se trudu
<Jorky> hehehe
<Jorky> če nebi blo kapitalističnih lobijev v svetu računalništva kot je microsoft, adobe in podobnih, flash sploh obstajal nebi in bi mel že zdavnaj html5
<Jorky> tk oda brezveze da sploh popate take članke
<Jorky> itak bo pa linux čez 5 let že tolk naprej pred vsemi da sploh nau frke
<Jorky> a si je kdo zamišljal linux v taki obliki kot ga mamo danes pred 10 leti?
<Jorky> ali 5 imi?
<Jorky> mislm da vaša tišina pove vse :)
<jinzo> Jorky, imo se v zadnih 5-ih letih ni nevem kok spremenil
<jinzo> vsaj za mene ne no
<jinzo> je pa res da jaz ne uporabljam Ubuntuja :D
<Jorky> ma ne vem
<Jorky> jst sem začel uporabljat linux pred 7 imi leti in od takrat je to moj edini inštaliran os na pc-ju (razen kadar sem na kakem tujem ali drugem pc-ju) in od takrat sem vedno brez problem z njim postoril vse kar sem rabu od zabave pa do zadev za faks itd
<Jorky> itak pa ne morš rečt da se ni nč spremenu
<Jorky> itak da se je
<Jorky> in to precej
<Jorky> problem je samo v tem ker primankuje razvijalcev za določene zadeve
<Jorky> ker računat na velike korporacije da bodo delale podporo za open-source je tko kot če bi čaku da ti iz neba pade vreča polna dnarja: mission ipossible
<jinzo> jah, saj pravim, jaz mam že na tej mašini zdaj 5 let isti install
<Jorky> in če bi linux hotel to doseči bi se moral enostavno prodati
<jinzo> pa ne morem rečt, da je razen GNOME 3 kaj res spremenilo/sem kako spremembo resno opazil
<Jorky> ker distro pa maš?
<jinzo> Gentoo
<Jorky> ma se je podora za grafiko je precej boljša, gtk3 je precej drugačen, xorg je precej bolj stabilen, namizja so se precej spremenila, kernel je dosti bolj stabilen kot včasih itd...
<Jorky> I see
<Jorky> tud precej bolj kompatibilen z ostalimi napravami je postal
<jinzo> oh, skoraj nič takega ne uporabljam :D
<Jorky> prevodi so čezadalje boljši in se razširjajo itd...
<Jorky> jah za desktop uporabo je to kr pomembno
<Jorky> zdej če si pa kak ultra geek pa itak nima veze
<Jorky> ti je pa dos zadost
<jinzo> ne sej, naprede kje opazen, ampak hočem reči da nič tako revolucionarnega ni blo
<jinzo> no razen Gnome 3
<Jorky> men osebno je to fajn da narediš enkrat install in ti drži par let
<jinzo> in vsekakor jaz vidim to kot prednost, da se zadeve inkrementalno izboljšujejo
<Jorky> kaj pa je tolk revolucionarnega po tvojem na gnomu 3?
<jinzo> kot pa da se reinventa zadeve
<jinzo> paradigma moje uporabe se je spremenila totalno
<Jorky> v kakšnem smislu to?
<jinzo> tud multi-monitor setup je dost lažji
<jinzo> v smislu da tisti overview aktivno uporabljam
<jinzo> (overview ikon)
<Jorky> jah no
<Jorky> hehe
<Jorky> jst uporabljam gnome od začetka
<jinzo> pravtako je podpora za multi-monitor setup dejansko kul zdaj
<jinzo> (ko mam dve različni resoluciji)
<Jorky> mislm od kar sem začel uporabljat linux in mi je awsome
<jinzo> in je prej bla rešitev da sem lavfal dva X-a za pravo uproabnost gnome2
<jinzo> sedaj pa kar dela
<Jorky> gnome 3 je carski
<jinzo> mislim, dost bol mi je novi gnome iz moje poti
<Jorky> čeprav tud tanov kde je kr napredoval
<jinzo> pravtako je kul, da končno lahko sanely napišem widget/plugin
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> me zanima kak bo gnome 4
<jinzo> in tud sanely nameščam le-te (čeprav ok, tu je še dost za izboljšat)
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> edin kar pogrešam na gnome 3 so grafični efekti
<Jorky> to bi lahko kakega dodali
<Jorky> ampak brez compiza
<jinzo> jaz pa tega sploh ne, recimo :)
<Jorky> ker compiz je obup od obupa po mojem mnenju
<Jorky> gnome 3 more bit fajn na touch
<Jorky> všeč mi je pr tanovmu gnomu tud to ker lahko vse z miško naredim in to ful hitro
<Jorky> recimo menjam okna ipd.
<Jorky> zdi se mi da je fajn prilagojen tud za touch
<Jorky> tko da bi blo treba enkrat tud to probat
<zdobersek> Anonymous is a handful of geniuses surrounded by a legion of idiots.
<zdobersek> lalz
<CrazyLemon> true that
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon ma woman
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek are you trying to make me angry?
<CrazyLemon> you dont want to see me angry!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon goes godzilla!!
<Aseq> pms
<Sky[x]> kdaj ves da ta dan ni tvoj
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKTh7zBIcrM&feature=related
<Pepelka> Liam Neeson improv with Ricky Gervais, Stephen Merchant and Warwick Davis on Life&#39;s Too Short      - YouTube
<zdobersek> ko pride CrazyLemon in pove, da je jezen
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no.. but  you won't get a http://www.brainfuel.tv/wp-content/uploads/2006/03/nopony.jpg
<Sky[x]> k potegnes vodo v WCju in ti vrviva za vodo potegnt ne skoci vec nazaj ampak sam fl neki poci :>
<CrazyLemon> floater!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: da je le pozrl ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek warwick davis ftw :D
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: je :D
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: no, pol dan ni tko slab, kokr bi lahko bil
<Sky[x]> ej rabm en nacin da exchange koledar dam na svoj google koledar kdo ze to delov ?
<Sky[x]> in nocem v obe smeri ...
<zdobersek> grem gledat, ce bo men pozrl
<zdobersek> TMI?
<Sky[x]> tmi?
<CrazyLemon> TOO MUCH INFORMATION
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je bil to 'Ya'?
<CrazyLemon> 'Ya' ?
<zdobersek> In Soviet Russia, 'Ya' says you!
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> uhuuj
<zdobersek> uuuuhjuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, <3 + 3,14
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 <ε
<CrazyLemon> ε>
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> ou Å¡it
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ju ar gut!
<CrazyLemon> do not underestimate my skills!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> sej ne ^^
<zdobersek> but you should!
<CrazyLemon> not!
<CrazyLemon> uu
<CrazyLemon> žožr kluni je mel hudo spremljevalko :D
<sasa84> žožr :D
<sasa84> tud kluni ni tko slab ;)
<CrazyLemon> spremljevalka je bolša :D
<zdobersek> glej, kaj je mel diktator s sabo
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu :D
<CrazyLemon> car!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> ti se rad igraš
<zdobersek> hah!
<CrazyLemon> ter kompajlaš
<CrazyLemon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1518467
<Pepelka> [PRE-ALPHA] Mozilla Boot-To-Gecko (B2G) - NOT ANDROID, SOMETHING DIFFERENT - xda-developers
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: in kam ga nej potem nalozim?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek na androida!
<CrazyLemon> kam le!
<zdobersek> na moj ultra-super-duper handy k se 1.5 komej poganja>
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<zdobersek> dvomim.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj fotko od žorža pa pupe..bom tkoj povedala :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 emm
<CrazyLemon> ni slike
<sasa84> ...
<sasa84> pol pa link, kr kej :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 na TVju je ponovitev :)
<sasa84> ah :P
<sasa84> jajca
<CrazyLemon> check!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ah...
<sasa84> a je blond al črna?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 blond!
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> na slikah ne zgleda tko huda :D
<sasa84> dj sliko
<CrazyLemon> jebelacesta baba
<CrazyLemon> a ne znaš guglat al kuga
<sasa84> jah...veš kok bab me žorž
<sasa84> kwa pa jst vem s kero je hodu zadne dni
<CrazyLemon> http://www.empireonline.com/images/uploaded/GeorgeClooneyOscars2012.jpg
<zdobersek> al pa ce je vecja od njega
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to ni nic cudnega
<CrazyLemon> vsi holivud men so priti smol!
<sasa84> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stacy_Keibler
<Pepelka> Stacy Keibler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sasa84> bejba od žorža je bla včasih profešnl vrestlr....JAAAAAAJSK!
<sasa84> jao CrazyLemon ta bi te Å¡e nabila ;)
<zdobersek> lololol
<zdobersek> bi bil SillyLemon k mucek
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 em..same goes both ways :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, jaz ti povem... se neb več kle neki šoperu na kanlu...bi ga una 1x švajznla, ga 2 mesca neb blo gor :P
<zdobersek> brb!
<sasa84> zdobersek, a maš tud ti tako doma al kaj? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kdaj sm se js "Å¡operu" kdaj?!?!?!
<zdobersek> sasa84: ne, net mi bo zdle ven vrgl
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<CrazyLemon> v 21 stoletju
<CrazyLemon> on pa ma tak net
<CrazyLemon> žalostno
<CrazyLemon> res žalostno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, am...Å¡operu?! :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..kdaj?
<sasa84> ok... noben mi ni kej preveč kul...žorži zgleda ful nek postaran, bjonda mi pa ne gre preveč
<sasa84> men je bla včasih anželina žoli dost bl huda kokr zdej...k pretrgana
<CrazyLemon> ni več to kar je bila!
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> se mi zdi, d more met pa ženska kšno kilo, d ma obline...ne pa sam okostje, k je gor navešena koža :P
<CrazyLemon> tako!
<CrazyLemon> boobies and booties..thats what we want!
<sasa84> egzekli
<zdobersek> when do we want it!?
<zdobersek> SillyLemon
<zdobersek> answer gaddemit
<sasa84> SillyLemon LOL
<sasa84> PussyLemon :P
<zdobersek> KittyLemon
<CrazyLemon> JuicyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> đusilemon :P
<zdobersek> JuicyKittyPussyLemon!
<sasa84> SmellyLemon :S
<zdobersek> MiniLemoh
<zdobersek> meh
<zdobersek> MiniLemon
<zdobersek> XXLemon
<sasa84> XXXLemon
<sasa84> -_-
<zdobersek> That's a BIG lemon!
<CrazyLemon> ROFLemon!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, nope, that's PornLemon -_-
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> PuzzLemon
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> Fuzz? :P
<sasa84> CroLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> dost!
<zdobersek> res je!
<CrazyLemon> čips mi prinesi
<CrazyLemon> pa milko
<CrazyLemon> takoj!
<zdobersek> lahko noc, CooLemon
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> in lahko noc, sasa84
<sasa84> nočko zdob...
<sasa84> pa je Å¡ou :\
<sasa84> kwa bi rad? a se mi upaš to u fris povedat CrazyLemon a? jst te še bl nabijem kt bejba od klunija
 * sasa84 pokaže mišice ^^
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> funny little girl!
<sasa84> :p
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem prečekirat če je kje kak čips :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde funny girl! :D
<sasa84> ma nimaš nč...učeri si pojedu popoldne
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nikar se ne mudi, kmalu se vrni!
<sasa84> :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1376-1: libxml2 vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1376-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-28
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1377-1: Ruby vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1377-1/
<Grega> http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m01umfjO721rqawe1o1_500.jpg
<CrazyLemon> Grega :))
<uni4dfx> lp
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo kdaj dobu kako obvestilo po pošti od Pošte glede 'vračila sredstev' ?
<uni4dfx> lp iz leclerca... kok je prazn dons. hecno
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a workaš?
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon bitch!
<alyosha_sql> :D
<zdobersek> ForeverLemon, do you copy?
<CrazyLemon> copy that zdobersek
<zdobersek> ForeverLemon, Y U CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gaddemit agent, i'm undercover and you just blew my special ops!
<zdobersek> Roger that, ForeverLemon! You will be receiving your new identity in 30 seconds ...
<zdobersek> Stand by ...
<CrazyLemon> Standing by ...
<zdobersek> ForeverLemon, from now on you are to be identified as BitchyLemon
<zdobersek> Roger to confirm, BitchyLemon
<CrazyLemon> Negative on the last command ...
<zdobersek> ForeverLemon, from now on you are to be identified as BitchyLemon
<zdobersek> Roger to confirm, BitchyLemon
<CrazyLemon> Negative zdobersek Negative..abort the communication
<zdobersek> BitchyLemon, come in.
<zdobersek> BitchyLemon, come in.
<zdobersek> ForeverLemon, do you roger?
<CrazyLemon> I did not do roger zdobersek ..i repeat i did not do roger
<zdobersek> ForeverLemon, this is serious.
<zdobersek> Roger is pregnant, you will provide DNA samples for parental test.
<zdobersek> Do you copy, ForeverLemon?
<CrazyLemon> kškkkkkkššššššššššš šššššššššššššššššššššššššššššššššš
<zdobersek> Oh no, ForeverLemon is down!
<zdobersek> Delta team, roll out!
<zdobersek> Delta team, your only objective is to get a DNA sample of ForeverLemon!
<zdobersek> Proceed with anal probing if necessary!
<zdobersek> GO GO GO!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: naredma pavzo, dokler ne pridejo do tebe?
<CrazyLemon> :DD preveč igraš Call of Bootie :))
<zdobersek> http://hackaday.com/2012/02/27/this-image-contains-a-hidden-audio-track/
<Pepelka> This image contains a hidden audio track  - Hack a Day
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si zalaufal program?
<zdobersek> ne.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne.
<zdobersek> nocem bit rickrollled
<zdobersek> rolled*
<CrazyLemon> zalaufaj
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne!
<CrazyLemon> zanima me kok velik je 3gp
<zdobersek> bom pol ...
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql no way da si bil na faksu
<zdobersek> BBL! For Great Justice!
<zdobersek> Reporting status of Delta team mission:
<alyosha_sql> pff
<alyosha_sql> bil bil
<alyosha_sql> samo so me zajebali mona
<alyosha_sql> ni blo vaj
<alyosha_sql> lopovi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql pa normalno :D
<zdobersek> 'Closing on ForeverLemon, anal probing device ready.'
<alyosha_sql> uglavnem brezveze sem sow
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql nikoli ni brezveze!
<alyosha_sql> da nebi res
<alyosha_sql> kaj jju3
<alyosha_sql> gres?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql grem ja
<alyosha_sql> sam ona vaje
<alyosha_sql> al mas kaj za delat pa gremo skupaj:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql lahko gremo skupaj prej
<alyosha_sql> vidis ti
<alyosha_sql> ob 14h zacnemo
<alyosha_sql> tk oda 13:30 start
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> yes :)
<alyosha_sql> owkay man
<CrazyLemon> peljem js danes al v petek?
<CrazyLemon> jutri*
<alyosha_sql> jz ju3
<CrazyLemon> oukej
<alyosha_sql> jea jea
<alyosha_sql> ju3 naj bi se začel dilat R-Pi
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> oz. bo neko obvestilo/začetek prodaje
<alyosha_sql> ne ve se Å¡e
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma đabe stari
<CrazyLemon> to bo prodano v 5ih minutah
<alyosha_sql> pa ja
<alyosha_sql> zato moras bit online
<alyosha_sql> minuto ko začne
<alyosha_sql> aveš
<alyosha_sql> 07:00
<alyosha_sql> lih praw mi pride:)
<alyosha_sql> itak sem buden takrat
<jinzo> mnja, jaz osebno dvomim da bodo prodajal
<jinzo> čudno je formulirana ta najava
<alyosha_sql> ja nevem..pomoje tudi bo bolj obvestilo kdaj bojo
<alyosha_sql> samo ni pa nujno
<alyosha_sql>  ker na twitterju so napisali da ti bo žal če ne boš online:)
<alyosha_sql> pomje bo to ju3 test da vidijo kolko morajo ojačat server da bo preživel prodajo:D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bo takrat obvestilo :D
<jinzo> ja true, saj se govori da pač kao nemorjo povedat da bodo prodajal
<jinzo> sam zakaj ne, to zveni kot bullshit
<jinzo> alyosha_sql, nemorjo ga tlko, for sure.
<alyosha_sql> nwem..itak se govori marsikaj
<jinzo> sam če AWS ali kaj podobnega vzamejo
<jinzo> pol lahko zdrzijo, drugače pa ni šans nekih velikih :)
<jinzo> da bi stvari delale
<alyosha_sql> nwem nwem kaj bojo
<jinzo> mislim, že zdaj forumi padajo konstantno dol
<alyosha_sql> rekli so da s ezavedajo
<jinzo> oz. baza
<alyosha_sql> kasno je stanje:D
<alyosha_sql> ja samo zdj so na WP
<alyosha_sql> kar ni misljeno lih za neke multisuper velike zadeve
<jinzo> in še to, da bodo statičn page meli
<alyosha_sql> ja sj to mi je ful tko
<jinzo> nevem no nevem.
<alyosha_sql> da ju3 bo statičen page
<alyosha_sql> online
<alyosha_sql> kao
<alyosha_sql> ob 7h
<alyosha_sql> samo kako bojo prodajal prek statičnega..ne gre
<jinzo> pa tista njihova trgovina, nilč kaj ne zgleda kul
<alyosha_sql> nwem nwem ju3 bomo vidli
<alyosha_sql> jz itak ustanem takrat za it delat
<alyosha_sql> :D
<jinzo> indeed.
<alyosha_sql> tko da mi ni treba neki ustajat posebej
<alyosha_sql> :)
<jinzo> drgač, si videl tisti latest case?
<jinzo> dol sem padel, zelo lepo zgleda
<alyosha_sql> hmm nisem
<alyosha_sql> kje so objavli
<alyosha_sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> jinzo link  us
<alyosha_sql> išče išče:D
<jinzo> ja :D
<jinzo> sem na laptopu gledal, sec
<jinzo> http://imgur.com/a/rf7el#0
<Pepelka> Concept Case - Imgur
<jinzo> http://www.raspberrypi.org/forum/projects-and-collaboration-general/concept-for-a-case
<alyosha_sql> haa
<alyosha_sql> huud
<CrazyLemon> kul
<jinzo> bo clovek dal tudi delat, ko preveri ce je kul
<jinzo> tak da ja :D
<jinzo> meni se zdi fooking awesome :D
<alyosha_sql> hud hud je res
<alyosha_sql> malo aplovski ma ql:D
<zdobersek> Delta team report:
<zdobersek> DNA sample of ForeverLemon NOT gathered, anal probing impossible to perform.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti mas bolj izostren cut za dobro glasbo
<zdobersek> yes?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek indeed i do!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Mumford & Sons?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek good enough
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: indeed.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: anyway, a si  vidu vroce mamice po 40. letu?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek of course
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not what i've expected :>
<Aseq> gray hair?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj pa kim k se slika?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seen it..liked it!
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> jst pa ne bom tega sranja kliku.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek do it!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nay!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Barcelona al Real?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> barcelona of course
<zdobersek> LOLOL
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Eddie Murphy & Svedi?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek svedi ??
<zdobersek> 9gag?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek prvič slišim :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: za 9gag?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek za svedija :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Svedi kot narod
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lmao :D
<zdobersek> pejd gledat v trending ... ffs
<zdobersek> zakaj so novi dresi modri?
<zdobersek> ko smrkci
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK9XWyINMoA
<Pepelka> Mumford and Sons - Liar      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si vidu  ker hud program sta napisala Waldon & theweirdguy ?
<sasa84> čafčika :P
<sasa84> kje so moji fantje :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, <3
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1378-1: PostgreSQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1378-1/
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> sasa84!
<sasa84> jou
<sasa84> čakam, če se bo kej PussyLemon oglasu..pa nčž
<zdobersek> sasa84: zdej je ze ForeverLemon
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> oz. nov codename je BitchyLemon, ampak ga ni sprejel
<sasa84> EternaLemon
<zdobersek> a bo Software Center v LTS?
<BigWhale> zdobersek, ja
<zdobersek1> BigWhale: hm, sem ga zdejle moral rocno instalirat v 12.04
<BigWhale> mogoce je kak daily build zjeban al pa kej
<BigWhale> drgac je pa ze skoz not :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne poslušat zdobersek1 ker je sam jelaous ker on nima takega fajn nicka
<zdobersek1> I REPRESENT MESELF
<zdobersek1> U REPRESENT LEMONS
<zdobersek1> povej se enkrat, kok fajn nick mas.
<CrazyLemon> Vabljeni v CC8 (Cyber Café VIII) http://www.cc8.si/ , https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cyber-Caf%C3%A9-VIII/230507893682857 , kjer lahko prvo uro brezplačno uporabljate računalnik. Vsi računalniki imajo nameščen Ubuntu Linux OS.
<Pepelka> Cyber Caffe - CC8 - Internet in Kava
<CrazyLemon> a pustim tole na Wallu al zbrišem?
<CrazyLemon> vse bl me mika da zbrišem :D
<zdobersek1> kje je Trebnje>
<zdobersek1> ?
<CrazyLemon> na relaciji LJ -NM
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: you've passed the test.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 d0h :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej, jst pa zdobersek1 a ne...mava vsaj nick k nek pomen... kwa mamo pa z limonami? :P
 * CrazyLemon se dosti krat vozu mimo :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a moj nick ne pomeni čisto nič? :D
<zdobersek1> nic!
<zdobersek1> TI SI NULA!
<zdobersek1> NULA SI!
<zdobersek1> murko off
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja lej... kwa to 'limona'...kr neki
<sasa84> to je Å¡e bl weirdo kt npr. trebnje :P
<CrazyLemon> jealous bitches!
<CrazyLemon> bye bye :P
<sasa84> jeeeej, skenslal me je :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..poslal sem ti ping of death - the updated version !
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja itak :P
<sasa84> če ne boš priden, se em pazi... sem bl opasna kt od klunija tnova :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hah..right :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.asus.com/Mobile/PadFone/
<Pepelka> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Mobile- ASUS PadFone
<CrazyLemon> CPU	Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 8260A Dual-Core 1.5 GHz              bah..stupid asus
<CrazyLemon> TEGRA 3 FFS
<sasa84> ooo kubanc :)
<kubanc> OoO
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVibJ6rHKio&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> Ustavi ACTA Pošast! Kaj je ACTA? | Slovenski Podnapisi      - YouTube
<sasa84> o_o :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: transformer gre na dual-core CPU!
<zdobersek> TEARS!!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wtf ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: FO SHO!
<CrazyLemon> kako gre na dual core če pa ima tegro 3 ?
<CrazyLemon> torej quad core + 1
<zdobersek> nej!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you are misinformed
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/12/02/28/0423228/asus-transformer-drops-quad-core-in-favor-of-dual-core
<Pepelka> Asus Transformer Drops Quad-core In Favor of Dual-core - Slashdot
<CrazyLemon> WTF
<CrazyLemon> a so brain dead??
<sasa84> no brain found :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: TO TI PRAVIM
<CrazyLemon> " the Krait cores in the S4 are significantly faster than the four Cortex-A9 cores in the Tegra 3"
<CrazyLemon> ampak kje pa ma qualcomm s4 companion core??? NIMA GA!
<CrazyLemon> stupid stupid ppl
<CrazyLemon> so stupid!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> namest da bi spravl skup proc, k ma 4 Krait jedra!
<zdobersek> JAO!
<CrazyLemon> PLUS COMPANION !
<zdobersek> PLUS 2 COMPANIONA!
<sasa84> končn sta pršla skup :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: nea zajebavaj, on je se vedno limona med miljoni
<sasa84> zdobersek, w00t!
<sasa84> on je limun ;)
<zdobersek> jaz pa po imenu edinstven
<sasa84> kaj pa če bi se preimenovala v CrazyLemonca ?
<sasa84> na, zdobersek spet net zajebava :P
<CrazyLemon> sillydobersek
<sasa84> to ma zihr mami naštiman... mkao d ga pol pol ure diskonekta
<zdobersek> DHCP lease time je mejhn
<zdobersek> ne da pa se mi it ubadat, da bi ga zvisu
<sasa84> to zihr mami uštimala :P
<zdobersek> NEJ!
<zdobersek> mami ne ve nc o routerjih
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat? router dhcp lease time te diskonekta z neta ? al ISP lease time ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ko potece polovica lease timea, dobis nov naslov od routerja
<zdobersek> in to ocitno zjebe stvari
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wtf :D kaj za vraga pa maš za en router da dhcp lease time zajebe stvari?
<zdobersek> in ce nastavim lease time tko, da recimo polovica potece ob dveh ponoc -> no more problem
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: SIOL!
<CrazyLemon> to bi moglo bit seamless
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tudi sam imam siol..pa nimam teh težav
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti si tak poseben.
<zdobersek> SpeciaLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek oh <3.14
<CrazyLemon> na sinopeu je po defaultu 12hr lease time
<Aseq> pa sej po poteku se ti naslov obnovi
<Aseq> se ne kar prekine povezava
<CrazyLemon> ja sej
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> to bi moglo bit seamless
<zdobersek> FFS
<zdobersek> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
<CrazyLemon> sam zdobersek je poseben..pa ne tak kot js
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> c0:f8:da:81:94:f2  *** IP *** 0:11:46:28 dellanto
<zdobersek> MAC / IP / Lease Time / Host name
<zdobersek> max lease time 86400 secs, default lease time 43200 secs
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> na sinopeu je po defaultu 12hr lease time
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: whatevah.
<zdobersek> ni dhcp lease time, uglavnem
<zdobersek> izgleda tko
<zdobersek> 10 cez uro mi vrze dol net. Bomo prpravljeni.
<CrazyLemon> vsako uro ?
<CrazyLemon> [18:12:00] * zdobersek1 has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<CrazyLemon> [19:15:29] * zdobersek has quit (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<zdobersek> hva>
<zdobersek> ?
<Aseq> a ti tece kaksen dhcpcd ali dhclient?
<zdobersek> dhclient, ja.
<uni4dfx> zdobersek js sm mel podobn problem enkrat, sam da se je dogajal na 24 ur
<zdobersek1> ne killat dhclient procesa :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi killal dhclient ?:D
<uni4dfx> zakaj si killov dhclient?
<zdobersek1> because I can!
<uni4dfx> well clearly you can't XD (vsaj ne brez da zgubiš net)
<zdobersek1> ma sej je bil en tule, k je mel isti problem, da mu je vsako uro diskonektal
<uni4dfx> ziher si kej drku networking confige
<zdobersek1> komplet reinstalazijo s formatiranjem ravno neb sel delat ...
<uni4dfx> probi pobrisat dhclient cache
<uni4dfx> maš v  /var/lib/dhcp/
<uni4dfx> največji problem tuki je k morš za vsako reč eno uro čakat da vidš če je pomagal :D
<zdobersek1> sem ze pobrisu, cakam.
<zdobersek1> v 11.04 je se delal
<zdobersek1> v 11.10 nic vec
<CrazyLemon> probaj 12.04!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> si updejtu?
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: not fani
<uni4dfx> dist-upgrade ?
<zdobersek1> uni4dfx: vozim up-to-date 12.04, ne dela.
<zdobersek1> ocitno
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<uni4dfx> a si upgrade naredu?
<zdobersek1> uni4dfx: ja.
<uni4dfx> no zdej vidš da ubuntu krepko faila na tem področju
<uni4dfx> tričetrt stvari k se zgodijo ob installu se ob upgrejdu sploh ne
<uni4dfx> in pol vse neki na pol dela
<zdobersek1> bom najbrz naredu en fresh install, nekoc, pa potem analiziru
<uni4dfx> http://i.imgur.com/71e5b.jpg tole pr nas ziher nebi šlo čez tehničnga
<zdobersek1> sem mel idejo, da je najbrz kriv network manager, in da bi moral it in bisectat med 11.04 verzijo in 11.10 verzijo
<CrazyLemon> fcking japonci in hello kitty :D
<zdobersek1> asians
<zdobersek1> hah, in to vsem dol mece
<zdobersek1> noben ni povezan vec ko 46 minut
<uni4dfx> "vsem"?
<uni4dfx> a v tvoji mreži al kako :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 v Å¡tudentu ?
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: v moji mrezi v mojem domovanju med izpolnjevanjem (minimalnih) studijskih obveznosti na ljubljanski univerzi
<uni4dfx> maš kak router vmes?
<zdobersek1> uni4dfx: sinapse
<CrazyLemon> sinope!
<zdobersek1> eh
<zdobersek1> sinope
<uni4dfx> the fuck is that :D
<zgaga> btw sinope je ime ene od jupitrovih lun
<uni4dfx> aja to so tista jajca od siola
<CrazyLemon> siol modem "touched by iskratel" :D
<uni4dfx> vidm ja, uporabla se ga samo pr nas in pa v ukraini
<uni4dfx> more bit res top
<zdobersek1> TOP SHIT
<zdobersek1> SiOL at its best
<CrazyLemon> sej zdej prihaja nov model...sam ne vem firme ne imena
<uni4dfx> IskraTel Internetko 2.0
<uni4dfx> ziher kej takega
<zdobersek1> neverjetno, kaj vse ljudje poimenujejo svoje racunalnike ...
<Aseq> dellanto
<zdobersek1> aha.
<zdobersek1> to je kul.
<zdobersek1> aha
<zdobersek1> se mi je zdel, Tolkein fan
<zdobersek1> to se razumem, ena deklina je sam ...
<zdobersek1> ... deklina.
<zdobersek1> evo, se 2 do 3 minutke ... :)
<CrazyLemon> yay!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Aseq> prizgi  wireshark
<zdobersek1> next time!
<zdobersek1> nimam namescenga
<Aseq> tcpdump
<Aseq> ceprav ne verjamem da vec vidis tole :P
<zdobersek1> se vidim!
<CrazyLemon> rekord!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> se 5min!
<zdobersek1> brb, toilets.
<CrazyLemon> FFS!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si quital'!?!
<zdobersek> me no quit!
<zdobersek> me get disconnected!
<CrazyLemon> * zdobersek1 has quit (Quit: Leaving.)
<zdobersek> kokr vsem drugim v bajti
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: smart pidgin
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek omg..pidgin..seriously...ti si niti ne zaslužiš pomoči
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> ma bi blo fajn, k bi mi avtomatsko reconnectal
<zdobersek> fu CrazyLemon pa xchat
<zdobersek> tko pa moram modul za wifi vrect ven pa nazaj not
<zdobersek> drugac ni nic
<zdobersek> (zato tud krivim NM)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lepo zamenjate router z wrt54gl (prodam po ugodni ceni)
<CrazyLemon> in je to to!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: naus tule zasluzka delu!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej ne bi bil zasluzek..js sm dal za njega 55€ :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da kvečjemu sm v izgubi :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: slab trgovec si.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pošten !
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zato si pa slab.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek true!
<CrazyLemon>  bad robot!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon zdej kr en OP :P
<sasa84> lohk bi mi dau pluska :P
<CrazyLemon> good boy!
 * CrazyLemon vrže kuki chanserverju
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, blagor ubogim v duhu...
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> o ti Å¡it
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, <3
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 not me
<CrazyLemon> its ChanServ
<sasa84> veš kaj, jst vem d si ti čist junik... sam pred zdobersek se nek delam pametno pa te zametujem... sam si moj miši :P
<uni4dfx> Linus <3
<uni4dfx> https://plus.google.com/u/0/102150693225130002912/posts/1vyfmNCYpi5
<Pepelka> Linus Torvalds – Google + - Venting.I don&#39;t think I can talk about "security" people…
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> root password for everyone!
<uni4dfx> sej ubuntu isto sranje počne
<uni4dfx> domnevajo da je na računalniku samo en uporabnik in da ve geslo
<CrazyLemon> a res?
<CrazyLemon> js še nikoli nism rabu roota za printat/povezat se na omrežje/etc
<uni4dfx> mislm da za printerje je ta problem
<CrazyLemon> a lahk kdo testira če dela http://www.mobileworldlive.com/mwltv
<CrazyLemon> predvsem stream
<Pepelka> Streaming live from Mobile World Congress | Mobile World Live
<CrazyLemon> pa verjetno je java potrebna..nism pa ziher
<Tardus> spremljajte  slovenskega letalca matevža lenarčiča v živo na Pacifiku: http://www.worldgreenflight.com/index.php?id=5
<Pepelka> GreenLight WorldFlight - Track - Matevž Lenarčič on his flight around the world!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, piše d manka plug-in
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a maš javo nameščeno? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: flash, dela.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wtf?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:  ftw!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, v chrome ne dela...v ff pa
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> zdej pa grem pančkat ;)
<CrazyLemon> pa res
<CrazyLemon> stupid ppl!
<CrazyLemon> Tardus malce dolgočasno je gledat pikice na modrem ozadju :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nočko CrazyLemon in ostali :)
<sasa84> sasa84 ma vas rada!
<CrazyLemon> gud najt sasa84
<sasa84> gudi najti CrazyLemon ;)
<zdobersek> oh ffs kaka reklama
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a gledas
<Tardus> je, ampak je tip velik frajer; žal je pri nas za severino več zanimanja
<Aseq> kdo je severina
<uni4dfx> "24 qbits should be enough for everyone."
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-29
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1379-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1379-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1380-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1380-1/
<fri[k]> yo
<fri[k]> a je kdo na friju?
 * fri[k] slaps Pepelka around a bit with a large trout
<Grega> porcic pincic
<Grega> ALTER TABLE oc_return ADD product_id int(11) NOT NULL DEFAULT 0 COMMENT '' AFTER order_id;
<Grega> #1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'return ADD product_id int(11) NOT NULL DEFAULT 0 COMMENT '' AFTER order_id' at line 1
<Grega> rrrraaaaarrrrrrrrrrr
<Aseq> COLUMN?
<Grega> ` !
<BigWhale> hm ubuntu.si ne dela?
<Aseq> sej dela
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> pr men je bil problem
<BigWhale> :)
<CrazyLemon> We are no longer limited to batches of only 10k Raspberry Pis; the Raspberry Pi will now be being built to match demand.
<CrazyLemon> kul!
<CrazyLemon>  Starting in a month or so, you will be able to place batch orders with both Premier Farnell and RS Components for as many units as you want; you’ll also save some money on postage by doing this.
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e bol kul!
<alyosha_sql> ja ja CrazyLemon
<alyosha_sql> datum dostave konec aprila
<alyosha_sql> :)
<alyosha_sql> stari tu se matram ze 4 ure da bi usaj pre-order oddal in nič
<alyosha_sql> tej na farnell.com in rs so bogi ful
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql tolko koliko oni imajo trenutno obiskov ti ne boš mel nikoli :D
<alyosha_sql> ma ja ma useeno pizda
<alyosha_sql> tipi so kao eni najvecjih sellerjev na svetu za tasne stvari
<alyosha_sql> vedli so da bo naval miljarda
<alyosha_sql> in Å¡e so zajebali use
<alyosha_sql> in ni to uno ajde prvo uro ovo ono pač ne dela
<alyosha_sql> ze 4h30 je
<alyosha_sql> in še vedno ne dela nič
<alyosha_sql> + za slovenijo je moznost samo pre-order
<alyosha_sql> zajebali so tej kekci use mona...sj sem pisal mail jim na to slovensko podruznico če bojo dilali sploh sloveniji al samo pre-order
<alyosha_sql> lopovi grdi
<alyosha_sql> baje da je R-Pi najbolj zanimiva stvar danes in brana novica...pred iPad 3-jko :D
<CrazyLemon> jebeš ipad3 :D
<alyosha_sql> sej
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> kolko bo 800€ mona
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon kaj ti prides na si.farnell.com
<alyosha_sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> internal error
<alyosha_sql> kekci
<alyosha_sql> ze cel dan to
<alyosha_sql> usaketolko rpides not
<alyosha_sql> pol mogoče ti rata tudi kliknit na R-Pi
<alyosha_sql> amapk pre-order pa ni Å¡e ratalo mi it naprej
<alyosha_sql> nikakor
<CrazyLemon> to je normalno
<alyosha_sql> ma ni normalno ne
<alyosha_sql> normalno bi blo če bi to dilal nekdo na nekem brezveznem serverju
<alyosha_sql> ne pa neka huda trgovina
<alyosha_sql> ki je vedla da bo to se zgodilo
<alyosha_sql> cepci
<BigWhale> http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2012/02/29/upcoming-ubuntu-global-jam-events-heres-how-the-slovenian-team-rolls/
<Pepelka> Upcoming Ubuntu Global Jam events: here&#8217;s how the Slovenian team rolls &laquo; Benvinguts, passeu passeu
<BigWhale> AWesome
<CrazyLemon> andrejz je famous!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> David Planella mi je lih napisal v mailu, da rockamo :)
<zdobersek> COOFFEEEETS
<zdobersek> andrejz je su global
<zdobersek> mi smo pa uzadi ostal
<zdobersek> in smo nule
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> :\
<zdobersek> andrejz je zvezda, na google chatu je prisoten, za nas pa nima casa :/
<zdobersek> (disclaimer: ce kdo tole resno jemlje, bom anonymous poslal nanjga)
<CrazyLemon> seriously? disclaimer?? :S
<BigWhale> katerga anonymousa?
<zdobersek> Vse anonymouse!
<zdobersek> ne bom poimensko ...
<zdobersek> al pa Delta team z anal probing gadgetom, bo ForeverLemon povedu, da ni zajebancije ...
<zdobersek> woot, +17 v CE
<zdobersek> time to fly!
<CrazyLemon> fly lil fly, fly!
<zdobersek> like a G6
<alyosha_sql> ma pizde ene...naroču Pi-a skupaj z poštnino(5€) 42€ !!!
<alyosha_sql> lopovi grdi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ahahaha :D
<CrazyLemon> preorder baby! :D
<alyosha_sql> ma ne
<alyosha_sql> cena je ze 35$
<alyosha_sql> + ddv
<alyosha_sql> + poštnina
<alyosha_sql> pederi
<CrazyLemon> €26.73  	
<CrazyLemon> €53.46
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D..dve ceni
<CrazyLemon> eno je zgleda cena RP..drugo pa vse skupaj
<alyosha_sql> kje si najdu ti 53€ ceno??
<CrazyLemon> a ne..količina je bilo naštimano na 2 :D
<alyosha_sql> hehe:D
<alyosha_sql> dobro sj še vedno 40€ z poštnino ni tko hudo:)
<CrazyLemon> ma tudi da je 80€..kaj je to zate!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> samo glede na to da bo model A mel 256mb rama po novem..bi lahko dali da ma model b 512mb
<alyosha_sql> hehe:D
<zdobersek> whatevah!
<alyosha_sql> samo pizda za slovenija ni blo sploh
<alyosha_sql> naročila moznega
<zdobersek> Pi ma vsaj dober GPU
<alyosha_sql> samo pre-orders
<alyosha_sql> do jaj GPU ima
<zdobersek> transformer pa z quad na dual core
<zdobersek> dafuq the prasam!
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon 13:30 smo rekli ane?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek še vedno ma GPU  tudi če gre na dual core :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mentaliteto izpostav;jam
<zdobersek> dober GPU za 35 evrov, oni pa pr 500 evrski tablici rinejo s quad na dual core
<zdobersek> 500-700 evrov ubistvu
<zdobersek> scumbag asus
<CrazyLemon> 26€!
<alyosha_sql> + ddv in poštnina :DD
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql tam pri vas je parking 0.5 ne ?
<alyosha_sql> ja ma prva ura je zastonj
<alyosha_sql> in ne gledajo nikoli
<alyosha_sql> tko da če daš ob 13:30 listek
<alyosha_sql> maš do 14:30
<alyosha_sql> a do 15h je za plačat
<alyosha_sql> tko da no frks
<CrazyLemon> ne bom js igral na to karto "ne gledajo nikoli"...raje dam 0.5€ :D
<alyosha_sql> oz. če je fraj takoj ko prides
<alyosha_sql> tam na desno
<alyosha_sql> desno od mirande
<alyosha_sql> je free
<CrazyLemon> pri servisu ?
<zdobersek> bot kokr jst, nic gledu na uro, in ob 14:59 vrgu v avtomat 1 evro
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol...smart! :))
<zdobersek> do 15:00 je pa za placat
<zdobersek> mam se listek nekje ...
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon kasne mservisu
<alyosha_sql> tu ko prides do mene
<alyosha_sql> pred vrata
<alyosha_sql> na desno ki so awti tudi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql automatic servis
<alyosha_sql> pri uni zivi meji
<alyosha_sql> ma ne ne ne
<alyosha_sql> takoj tu pri meni
<alyosha_sql> ko je una ziva meja
<alyosha_sql> ki so awti
<alyosha_sql> sj bom tam pa tem bom usmerjal
<alyosha_sql> jebemte
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> nasproti tavelce ?
<alyosha_sql> tak onekako ja
<alyosha_sql> tam je free
<alyosha_sql> samo je uprasanje ce je fraj
<CrazyLemon> a ni uno od mirande ?
<alyosha_sql> ma takrat zna bit
<alyosha_sql> ma tabla je ma u resnici ni
<alyosha_sql> je lopov tip
<alyosha_sql> od mirande je samo pred mirando
<alyosha_sql> kar je desno od tam ni
<CrazyLemon> gremo v kataster pogledat! :D
<alyosha_sql> sem ze jz
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<CrazyLemon> res? :D
<alyosha_sql> ma uni ki zivimo tu okoli to vemo:D tudi ne reče nič če tam parkiraš
<alyosha_sql> ker nima kaj rečt
<alyosha_sql> ma tam parkirajo kombije za par dni
<alyosha_sql> pa ni nič narobe
<alyosha_sql> uglavnem
<alyosha_sql> polej u aktaster ce ne verjames:D
<CrazyLemon> ne gre
<CrazyLemon> nimam jave :)
<alyosha_sql> samo nwem zakaj niso dali tam za placat tudi
<alyosha_sql> haa
<alyosha_sql> vidis ti
<alyosha_sql> ki si hud in kao ne rabis jave
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<CrazyLemon> ima se moze se!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha_sql> pejdi se odpravit rajsi
<alyosha_sql> da te ne bom čakaw
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> sisaj ti veš kaj
<CrazyLemon> brb
<CrazyLemon> ž
<alyosha_sql> jz se grem pa res odpravit:D
<alyosha_sql> ajd
<CrazyLemon> stupid xchat
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon miss mIRC yet?
<BigWhale> ce pogresas mirc je tko k ce bi pogresal izvijac zabit v glavo ...
<uni4dfx> BigWhale mirc sploh ni slab program, velik bol funkcionalen je od xchata
<uni4dfx> edin Å¡koda k ni opensource
<BigWhale> uni4dfx, men mirc ne dela recimo
<uni4dfx> kaj vse Å¡ele na linuxu ne dela...
<BigWhale> nic kar bi res nucal
<uni4dfx> no če pa ti ne nucaš pol pa verjetno res noben ne nuca
<tolmun> pozddrav vsem
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<CrazyMelon> buhdej
<Grega> YEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! to je vse!!!
<Grega> oh, fuck me, ce to niso bili najhujsi tedni mojega zivljenja
<Grega> kaj je danes
<Grega> sreda
<Grega> fuck it, morem se napit
<Grega> oh bog
<jinzo> o Grega no no
<jinzo> če pa malo na faks hodiš, ni tak hudo ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<zgaga> !t sl en zgaga
<Pepelka> heartburn
<nafisa> Bilko, čau
<zdobersek> wha?
<zdobersek> nafisa: a si ti na slo-techu? :)
<nafisa> zdobersek, ojla
<nafisa> nisem, zakuga?
<nafisa> se že cel teden odločam, naj se registriram al ne
<nafisa> pa mi je david reku, da ni treba
<zdobersek> nafisa: ena punca razsaja tam na forumu
<zdobersek> ima podobne pristope, kot ti
<zdobersek> pa sem mislu :)
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> nope, to pa nisem jst
<nafisa> jst full malo zadnje čase se sploh oglašam
<nafisa> razen na gmailu
<nafisa> aja, saj si že kle
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, si tam?
<alyosha_sql> j eje
<alyosha_sql> sprašuje kaj rabiš
<alyosha_sql> :)
<nafisa> a sta na faxu?
<alyosha_sql> kakopak
<nafisa> alyosha_sql, mona ... prideš v soboto?
<alyosha_sql> vsekakor
<alyosha_sql> kam že?
<alyosha_sql> :D
<zdobersek> andrejz zvezda :)
<zdobersek> nafisa: jst sem se tle!
<nafisa> alyosha_sql, ubuntu global jam?
<BigWhale> andrejz, nafisa: kwa sta zdej zgruntala? :)
<alyosha_sql> nafisa  ne ne grem smučat
<nafisa> BigWhale, čak, da se andrejz s CrazyLemon zmeni
<nafisa> uuu, kam pa?
<nafisa> BRB
<andrejz> alyosha_sql: ti samo CL povej, da bom dal nafisi skrbništvo nad ubutnu.si stranjo
<andrejz> da bo lahko za UGJ laufala hangout na strani -tako rekoč live streaming
<andrejz> toliko da se ne bo čudil
<andrejz> seveda lahko pa tud on pride na UGJ pa streama :D
<alyosha_sql> bere bere
<alyosha_sql> in pravi da ti kr daj
<alyosha_sql> če upaš
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<alyosha_sql> jz sem tudi malo skeptičen nad tako odločitvijo
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> veš da upam
<andrejz> sem že
<alyosha_sql> predajam racuanlnik Limoni
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> zakaj potrebuje skrbništvo na ubuntu.si strani?
<alyosha_sql> piše lahko novice ter poste tudi brez skrbništva
<alyosha_sql> torej kot prispevkar/avtor
<alyosha_sql> glede ubuntu.si na G+ pa lahko dodeliš
<alyosha_sql> tudi na facebooku dodam
<alyosha_sql> na ubuntu.si pa ne bo šlo.. čim manj adminov bolše je
<alyosha_sql> dra
<alyosha_sql> dražen over and out
<BigWhale> Saj ima lahko samo pravice Editorja, tolk da lahko objavlja novice
<BigWhale> Ce bo nekdo, ki bo aktivno potrjeval stvari, ki se dogajajo, potem naceloma ne rabi niti tega... ampak kolikor sem jaz razumel, tacga cloveka trenutno nimamo :)
<nafisa> voila, i'm back
<alyosha_sql> kaj bi pa mogu potrjevat?
<alyosha_sql> prispevkar lahko piše novice brez potrditev admina
<alyosha_sql> dražen over and out
<BigWhale> er, vceri je moral novico nekdo drug objacit
<BigWhale> objavit
<nafisa> ja, limited sem dobila, BigWhale
<BigWhale> ce novica ni objavljena... pol je isto k z drevesom v gozdu
<nafisa> da se uredi pa potrdi ... da ne bi kaj narobe objavila
<alyosha_sql> zato ker ne znate
<alyosha_sql> naj bo status tak kot pri sasi
<alyosha_sql> ki sem ga js naredu
<alyosha_sql> pa ne bo potrebe po potrjevanju
<alyosha_sql> pika konec over and out
<alyosha_sql> ni Å¡ale z to limonado
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<zdobersek> s kom, sil
<zdobersek> SillyLemonom?
<nafisa> alyosha_sql, a crazy bo pa pršu v pipo, če greš že ti smučat?
<alyosha_sql> ma crazy nima za burek
<alyosha_sql> kam bo on Å¡ow
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> pravi da gre kolesarit
<nafisa> a ne kao on dela, da si lahko hude kompe nabavlja pa te fore?
<alyosha_sql> on je Å¡portnik pa take fore
<nafisa> aaa
<nafisa> prkolesaru bo v LJ
<nafisa> lepo lepo
<alyosha_sql> fa Å¡o
<nafisa> podpiramo
<nafisa> nič ... grem resetirat, ko so ble zjutr neke posodobitve kernela al neki tazga ... sem spala napol zraven ... sam piše mi, da morm resetirat
<tolmun_> je kaksen nasvet za  psihofizično zanesliv webhost v slovenskem prostoru?
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz mam zaenkrat dobre izkušnje z neoserv
<lynxlynxlynx> slabe pa z g-server
<zgaga> jst sm mel hostko
<lynxlynxlynx> ffs, s kakšnimi ljudmi mam opravka — še slike ne znajo pomanjšat/obrezat
<Grega> 25eur!
<Grega> nic se ne znajdete..
<zdobersek> 30eur!
<zdobersek> boljs se znajdem kokr ti, Grega :)
<Grega> ne, ti si predrag
<zdobersek> Grega: 26eur!
<Grega> amateri
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj majo urne postavke tle veze?
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: ce ljudje ne znajo delat necesa, kar znas ti ...
<zdobersek> naredo ti ti, za PENEZE!
<lynxlynxlynx> ko bi blo tko simpl
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz se otepam dela
<zdobersek> ne, ti se otepas placila :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: wb
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek muchos gracias
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pat problem
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav
<R33D3M33R> rad bi skloniral home folder in ohranil pravice pa tako naprej... kako to napravim najlažje?
<R33D3M33R> u, rsync izgleda da dela :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda dela!
<R33D3M33R> ja, samo da ne bo kakih zdrah s pravicami
<lynxlynxlynx> isto kot pri cp — -a
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4DKLSO8wYzk
<Pepelka> Eric Schmidt at Mobile World Congress 2012      - YouTube
<zdobersek> Ericius!
<CrazyLemon> and hugo!
<zdobersek> ja, po minuti je ze vrgu druzga gor.
<CrazyLemon> its the eric style!
<zdobersek> Steve-o Ballmer bo kej povedu v Barceloni?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> je pa bil en njemu podobno annoying v barceloni
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je pri nokii
<CrazyLemon> kar je same shit :D
<zdobersek> aja, Elop!
<zdobersek> microsoftovc u bistvu, tko da
<zdobersek> same shit different guy
<CrazyLemon> ni bil elop
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mobileworldlive.com/video/
<Pepelka> Video | Mobile World Live
<CrazyLemon> glej po 1:30
<CrazyLemon> najprej je ta weirdo :D
<CrazyLemon> potem je pa hot bejba :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kje je ta mudel?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek minuta 30
<CrazyLemon> v videu spodaj
<zdobersek> hahahaa
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hvala
<zdobersek> Kevin Shields
<CrazyLemon> ITS FCKING AWESOME!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ni blo lih FCKING
<CrazyLemon> a ni blo?
<zdobersek> ne
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da sm slišal 'fcking'
<zdobersek> it'sWSOME
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa je preveč vplivala na to tista bejba po tem weirdotu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> punca ve, sam nokio drzi v roki
<CrazyLemon> če ve nokio ve še kaj druzga!
<zdobersek> meh
<zdobersek> 850,000 aktivacij androida na dan
<zdobersek> Windows Phone - wha?
<zdobersek> da vidimo, kolk se stane Nexus ...
<CrazyLemon> isto kot prej :D
 * CrazyLemon brcne sašo
<zdobersek> ja.
<zdobersek> 50 evrov z NAJNAJ
<zdobersek> k ti vrze gor se 19 evrov mesecno
<zdobersek> 456eur te potem stane
<zdobersek> banda oderuska
<CrazyLemon> Prodam nov Å¡e zapakiran Asus Transformer Prime 64 gb, kupljen 29.2.2012 (garancija 2 leti)
<CrazyLemon> CENA 450 EUR
<zdobersek> proc?
<zdobersek> quad al dual?
<zdobersek> hm, je simobil direkt bolj zanimiv ..
<zdobersek> sam kaj ko nimam kesa za fon :D
<CrazyLemon> quad!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: buy that shit!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek evo 3d je zdej "poceni" :)
<zdobersek> u buy that shit NOW!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: android?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sure..i only need 449 € !!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> ktera verzija?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp
<zdobersek> vec ko 1.5?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: natancneje ... ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_evo_3d-3901.php
<Pepelka> HTC EVO 3D - Full phone specifications
<CrazyLemon> dovolj natančno? :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/telefoni-htc/htc-evo-3d-nov-zapakiran--oglas1278978971
<Pepelka> htc evo 3d, nov zapakiran!!
<zdobersek> kva mi ce moznost snemanja 3D filmov?
<zdobersek> dafuq ...
<CrazyLemon> FFS
<CrazyLemon> si slišal kdaj za 3D HOME PORN?!?!?????
<CrazyLemon> đizs man..đizs!
<zdobersek> whatevah
<zdobersek> spat grem od zalosti
<sasa84> eloooow
<zdobersek> imma cry myself to sleep
<zdobersek> :/
 * sasa84 brcne CrazyLemon v piščal
<BigWhale> Hm
<sasa84> oj BigWhale :)
<BigWhale> sasa84, a ti uporabljas Kazam
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ha ha didnt hurt! :D
<sasa84> BigWhale, sm skenslala tvoj ppa kšn mesc nazaj, k ni delou :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, PussyLemon
<CrazyLemon> haha..tale eric je pa čisti car
<CrazyLemon> "but like in prison there is no bandwidth" :D
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-01
<Grega> zakaj ni TG nikjer?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1373-2: OpenJDK 6 (ARM) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1373-2/
<CrazyLemon> Grega sej je
<CrazyLemon> uu...novi igoogle je dosti bolši
<zdobersek> uu ... privacy nastavitve tud!
<zdobersek> ane!
<zdobersek> irony off.
<CrazyLemon> jebeš privacy!
<CrazyLemon> glavno da lepo zgleda!
<zdobersek> web history sem ugasnu, vprasanje, kaj jim skoz chrome not nosim ...
<zdobersek> al search history
<zdobersek> dunno
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> over & out!
<zdobersek> there are lives to be saved!
<CrazyLemon> http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/internet-memes-technically-but-call-it-something-ooh-shiny.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> SO CRUEL
<zdobersek> but so funny.
<zdobersek> off, for great justice!
<CrazyLemon> a ma še kdo težave na 11.10 s tem da ura kar krepko zamuja? :D
<BigWhale> to je zato k ti bioloska ura zaostaja
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale tako star pa spet nisem :>
<BigWhale> to da ti zaostaja pomen, da si otrocji! :P
<CrazyLemon> cant deny that :D
<marko_> ej
<marko_> CrazyLemon, a se lahko jaz zdaj vpišem na več faksov a ne?
<marko_> mislim, pač glede na to da se bom prepisal
<marko_> lahko zdaj pošljem vpisnico na ene 3-4 fakse pa se pol odločim ane?
<CrazyLemon> marko_ kaj pa če bi probal najprej enega narest :P
<marko_> za enega
<CrazyLemon> emm marko_ pojma nimam
<marko_> fak do 5-8 marca
<marko_> majo faksi
<marko_> za oddat vpisnico
<marko_> in jaz Å¡e izbiram med dvema
<CrazyLemon> med fdv in ...?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<marko_> CrazyLemon, feri in informatika v ms
<marko_> drugače pa
<marko_> CrazyLemon, sem se pozanimal, če te zanima. Izpolniš več vpisnic in pošlješ na fakse kere hočešp
<marko_> pol avgusta pa greš na tistega kerega hočeš
<marko_> ostalo se pa itak izgubi
<marko_> pač, je trivialno
<miha> marko_: vesel sem!
<marko_> a ker sem uporabil besedo trivialno? :>
<miha> tudi :D
<marko_> veš da sem skoraj umrl od smeha miha, ker ko si mi to govoril
<marko_> da naj uporabim to besedo čimprej ker jo bomo slišali pri enem predmetu
<marko_> in pol čez dva dni na fejsbuku vidim enega "eh saj ta problem je itak trivialen..."
<marko_> hahaha
<marko_> umrl sem skoraj od smeha
<marko_> v skupini od FRI-ja
<Tadej> a se komu fb strajka?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon => KiddyLemon
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1381-1: Ubuntu One Couch vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1381-1/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont make me take my belt out!
<zdobersek> oooh, CrazyLemon goes KinkyLemon
<CrazyLemon> Angry*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> Kinky!
<zdobersek> http://politics.slashdot.org/story/12/03/01/1332238/the-specter-of-gasoline-at-5-a-gallon
<Pepelka> The Specter of Gasoline At $5 a Gallon - Slashdot
<zdobersek> americani ...
<zdobersek> sem preracunu glede na povprecje - 0.74 centov na liter placujejo.
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> to ni 'jp', to je *** cry ***
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, kaj narediti če mi os-prober ne zazna windows 7, ker je nameščeno neko UEFI sranje?
<CrazyLemon> wtf je os-prober razn očitnega pomena? :D
<R33D3M33R> zazna OS
<R33D3M33R> ampak windows 7 noče
<R33D3M33R> ker se boota preko efi particije
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: doh
<zdobersek> sej poznas anal probe, (c) Delta team
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R mogoče pa https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-efi/+bug/769669 :)
<Pepelka> Bug #769669 “Installer should not format an existing EFI System ... : Bugs : “partman-efi” package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> je to razlog zakaj ne zazna :p
<miha> :)))
<R33D3M33R> uefi particija ni prepisana
<nafisa> waaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> na g+ je hangout
<nafisa> se kdo pridruži?
<lynxlynxlynx> if a shootout is where people get shot, what is a hangout
<lynxlynxlynx> </philosoraptor>
<BigWhale> debilo raptor
<BigWhale> na zalost :>
<nafisa> BigWhale, hangout ... loh prideš govort
<BigWhale> cez pol ure lahk pridem
<zdobersek> oyea, band of brothers danes na pop t
<zdobersek> v
<nafisa> zdobersek, prid na hangout
<zdobersek> kanal a ubistvu
<nafisa> :P
<zdobersek> nafisa: ne, hvala
<zdobersek> not that socialized@
<nafisa> :)
<zdobersek> !
<nafisa> zakaj?
<zdobersek> nafisa: no time, serious business
<zdobersek> pa tak.
<miha> zdobersek: internet? :)
<zdobersek> miha: internet, ja.
<zdobersek> zlo serious, vpras anonymous!
<zdobersek> :)
<miha> ma ne da se mi... neki casa bil tm iz firbca, pol jim je pa irc crknu
<zdobersek> lol
<miha> zdj so me pa razocaral s temi slovenskimi noobi
<miha> imidž padu :D
<zdobersek> kaj, tist NLB?
<miha> z vsem skup s to acto
<miha> krneki
<zdobersek> mah ti na kongrescu so itak sam prliznjeni zraven
<zdobersek> anonymous je par pametnih pa dost vec ovcic
<CrazyLemon> Hello my name is plemenko and i'm anonymous. Just dont google me.
<zdobersek> k dajo gor masko in povlecejo dol programcke
<zdobersek> !g plemenko
<Pepelka> Plemenko Grega | Facebook /url?q=http://sl-si.facebook.com/plemenko&amp;sa=U&amp;ei=s8lPT7LbH4HGtAbQ4qzXCw&amp;ved=0CA8QFjAA&amp;usg=AFQjCNEgBjAg6yjNvHJc3YXqWuqCaMrQzw
<zdobersek> too late!
<CrazyLemon> miha..seriously
<CrazyLemon> poprav že enkrat tega bota
<miha> CrazyLemon: i know :$
<miha> !t en sl serious business
<Pepelka> resen posel
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 /url?q=http://test.com/&amp;sa=U&amp;ei=8clPT6TEBNHAswbNu4XECg&amp;ved=0CB0QFjAA&amp;usg=AFQjCNEKFUWagStQBqY6argMN0jSwAzrjg
<miha> ok moment
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012030105754716      haha..best goal ever
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Dynamu Kiev z zadetki pomaga tudi veter
<zdobersek> ma kaj si ja nor
<zdobersek> spodkopal je prevec zogo, pa je dobla backspin
<Grega> ahahaha
<zdobersek> prsu veter in odnesu v gol
<CrazyLemon> sam glej ga kako gleda žogo :D
<CrazyLemon> čisto nič mu ni jasno  :D
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<zdobersek> !g nore limone
<Seniorita> [REÅ ENO] fsck (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi - Ubuntu.si forum http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5144/
<CrazyLemon> to mi deli!
<miha> !g crazy melon
<Seniorita> IMDb - Gallagher: Melon Crazy (TV 1984) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0285129/
<zdobersek> hheh
<zdobersek> 6.8!
<zdobersek> not that bad.
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<miha> !g plemenko
<Pepelka> Plemenko Grega | Facebook http://sl-si.facebook.com/plemenko
<CrazyLemon> ne ga guglat ker je anonymous!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> ta je pa bliz vele kite!
<zdobersek> strasno anonymous, profil na FB pa precej javen
<zdobersek> hipster!
<miha> CrazyLemon: ma nima stila... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZJwSjor4hM žal česa takega slovenci niso sposobni...
<Pepelka> Anonymous Hacks Westboro Baptist Church Website During Live Confrontation      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> miha to je očitno :)
<CrazyLemon> anonymous me heka
<CrazyLemon> ne odpre mi youtubea :S
<zdobersek> http://sl.netlog.com/plemenko
<Pepelka> Grega Plemenko na Netlogu
<miha> drugač pa tale je najboljši video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgRj3pGYzAc
<Pepelka> WE RUN THIS      - YouTube
<zdobersek> pa je to ta tip al on s kongresca identiteto krade?
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/slika-2012-03-01%2020%3A20%3A10.png
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Grumpek> hacked
<miha> :D
<Grumpek> ne smes tega gledat
<CrazyLemon> nič ne dela!!
<CrazyLemon> preklet anonymous!
<Grumpek> so te A dobli
<Grumpek> ne naglas
<miha> :))
<Grumpek> povsod so
<Grumpek> ti bojo ukradli 2e iz denarnice
<CrazyLemon> tazadnja 2€?? upam da ne bi!
<CrazyLemon> kako si bom pol kupu burek brez dnarja?!?
<Grumpek> lej bols da preveris
<Grumpek> ziher je ziher
<Grumpek> sej to je najhujs
<miha> CrazyLemon: ti bodo kak bitcoin podaril, če se jim dost smiliš
<Grumpek> ne bos ga
<Grumpek> :(
<CrazyLemon> miha si gledal erica schmidta ?? :>
<miha> ne?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce ces, dispatcham Delta team, da te extractajo
<zdobersek> na varno tocko z
<CrazyLemon> miha recimo da eric ne mara lih bitcoinov :D    who could blame him :D
<zdobersek> ... s svobodnim dostopom do interneta
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek stop it..vsi dobro vemo kaj Delta team počne
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: no anal probing device this time!
<CrazyLemon> Delta "gangbang" team
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mhm :/
<Grumpek> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdej bi pa jedu burek ..gaddemit Grumpek :D
<Grumpek> ce so ti zadnja 2e spizdli :S
<Grumpek> ne vem kak bo kaj to
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaGH40JduHM       haha...car :D
<Pepelka> SIGNS -- Prank BUSTED by COPS!!!      - YouTube
<BigWhale> nafisa, a se se kej dogaja?
<nafisa> ja, pač ... se pogovarjamo okol gnome-shell pa okol prevajanja pa to
<BigWhale> kako pridem ke? :>
<BigWhale> noben me ni nic povabu :P
<nafisa> na g+
<nafisa> je objava, da je hangout
<BigWhale> ja mam odprt
<BigWhale> nic ne vidm
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> in klikneš join
<nafisa> na ubuntu-si zidu?
<sasa84> juhuuu
<nafisa> oj
<nafisa> zamudla si hangout
<sasa84> sori, mam mal zdravstvenih problemov...
<sasa84> nafisa, blo kej novga?
<nafisa> itak
<nafisa> smo ugotovil, da morš prit
<sasa84> kam?
<nafisa> v soboto na maraton
<sasa84> nafisa, ne morm
<nafisa> to je zdej že tatret UGJ, ko ne morš ... madoniš :)
<sasa84> nafisa, mam zdravstvene probleme..res ne morm
<nafisa> hecam te, nooooooooooo
<sasa84> ok ;)
<CrazyLemon> !g thats my boy imdb
<Pepelka> IMDb - That&#39;s My Boy (1951) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0044119/
<CrazyLemon> pa ne to! :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1232200/
<CrazyLemon> !
<Pepelka> That&#x27;s My Boy (2012) - IMDb
<CrazyLemon> adam & andy ftw! :D
<l0wkey> re
<BigWhale> sasa, kake zdravstvene probleme? Sej je kak kavc tam, tisto infuzijo bomo pa ze nekam obesl ...
<BigWhale> aja, je ni vec ..
<CrazyLemon> a je prav 'mobitel' ali 'mobilni telefon'? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> drugo
<lynxlynxlynx> prvo je firma
<lynxlynxlynx> ki je mojstrsko plasirala svoje ime ;)
<CrazyLemon> Mobitel je firma :D
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-02
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a ne spimo? :)
<nafisa> uni4dfx, kaj pa ti pokonc?
<uni4dfx> js sm zmeri pokonc :P
<nafisa> pol si skor tko k jst
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql Å¡emsudine
<alyosha_sql> Å¡a ba ima
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ta Å¡tudentski referat me zajebava
<alyosha_sql> haha
<alyosha_sql> prav ti je:D
<CrazyLemon> sisaj ti tam unemu svojemu  :D
<alyosha_sql> če nimaš pojma dj
<alyosha_sql> reči ji da ji boš glavo odpru:D
<CrazyLemon> ma nemorem ji reč ker žensko sm klical trikrat že ta teden
<CrazyLemon> danes jo spet kličem
<CrazyLemon> zvoni malo...nekdo se oglasi na telefon...in tiho
<CrazyLemon> samo čuješ zvoke iz ozadja
<CrazyLemon> za freaking znoret je to
<alyosha_sql> c c c
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon kdaj je start?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš vaje?
<alyosha_sql> jp
<alyosha_sql> kaj ni prvo predavanje?
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<CrazyLemon> samo da vem do kdaj bom
<CrazyLemon> da se odločim a grem prej v trgovino al pol
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> mtehnika je do 8ih....hmm
<alyosha_sql> povej
<alyosha_sql> ki moram vedet zdj tkoj
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql kaj ti mam  za povedat..Å¡tart je isti neodvisno od tega a js grem prej v trgovino al pol :D
<CrazyLemon> 13.30
<alyosha_sql> ok
<uni4dfx> LP
<alyosha_sql> #j joomla
<lynxlynxlynx> yuck
<uni4dfx> statične spremenljivke si delijo vsi classi in subclassi, je tako?
<alyosha_sql> lynxlynxlynx kaj veš ti kaj phpja?
<alyosha_sql> en problemček je
<alyosha_sql> :)
<uni4dfx> js mam tud s phpjem probleme !!
<alyosha_sql> sma ze 2
<alyosha_sql> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> dovolj da ga ne maram
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak kot ziher vesta, do tega prideš zelo hitro
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ma ne tu en tempalte za joomlo ne dela
<alyosha_sql> ko pride do <?php echo $mainframe -> getCfg ( 'live_site' ) ; ?>
<alyosha_sql> ne loada naprej
<alyosha_sql> crkne
<alyosha_sql> :)
<uni4dfx> lol vidm v čem je problem... php sploh ne podpira abstraktnih spremenljivk
<zgaga> odvod od sinusa je kosinus?
<zgaga> !t sl en odvod
<Pepelka> derivative
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<uni4dfx> Fak to objektno programiranje... zmeri kak nov problem.
<zdobersek> zgaga: je res.
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_sql: kaj pol dam Å¡e WP ter joomla logo gor?
<alyosha_sql> yes
<alyosha_sql> in naj bo use staticno
<alyosha_sql> nic naj ne skače
<CrazyMelon> ma jebeš statiko
<alyosha_sql> in ozadje dj iste plave barve kot je na page-u
<CrazyMelon> to je dosadno
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyMelon> ozadje je transparentno
<alyosha_sql> mnja
<alyosha_sql> dobro ql ql
<CrazyMelon> dej pvt
<CrazyMelon> klikni
<alyosha_sql> ke itp nemora kliknit mona
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyMelon> juhuuu
<zdobersek> uhuuuuj
<CrazyMelon> no hvala..vsaj en da sodeluje
<CrazyMelon> če že sasa84 ne :/
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<sasa84> oj CrazyMelon <3
<sasa84> čafči zdobersek :D
<CrazyMelon> nč oj...prepozna si
<zdobersek> +1!
<CrazyLemon> oh ja!
<zdobersek> yeah! uh-huh!
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1yeIhUz8fM
<Pepelka> The Rapture - Whoo! Alright! Yea.. Uh huh.      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gaddemit!
<CrazyLemon> stop fooling around!
<CrazyLemon> loti se prevajanja!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prevajanja cesa?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ubuntuja! česa le?!?!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mojega ponarejenga spricevala?
 * zdobersek goes hipster
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kulk pa je za prevest?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek depends
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi rad
<CrazyLemon> gtk3.0 ? :D
<CrazyLemon>  http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-12.04-translation-stats.html
<Pepelka> Ubuntu languages
<CrazyLemon> klikni na Slovenia
<CrazyLemon> pa maš seznam paketov ki jih je še potrebno prevest za statistiko
<CrazyLemon> preden se lotiš
<CrazyLemon> prašaj
<zdobersek> sj smo ze na 99%!
<zdobersek> tist en procent vam pa pustim za jutr
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> loti se mountall
<zdobersek> mountnever!
<zdobersek> !t en sl apply
<Pepelka> uporablja
<CrazyLemon> uveljavi
<CrazyLemon> ne poslušaj pepelke
<CrazyLemon> !g pojmovnik lugos
<Pepelka> slovenjenje:pojmovnik [wiki.lugos.si] - lugos [wiki.lugos.si] https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<CrazyLemon> use it
<zdobersek> aja ...
<zdobersek> oyea
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: predlagu prevod v language-selectorju, da bo su na 100%
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek link me
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/language-selector/+pots/language-selector/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “language-selector” : “language-selector” source package : Translations : Precise (12.04) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek format = vrsta/oblika
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: popravi.
<CrazyLemon> ampak ker si lih ti.. potrjen prevod.. +1 karma!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> Mr. Know-It-All
<zdobersek> OYEA
<zdobersek> dafuq je to
<zdobersek> 'Seat' column
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<zdobersek> >>BLABLA<<
<zdobersek> >> << ostane?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pojma nimam :)
<CrazyLemon> mateja moramo prašat glede 'Seat'-a
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek link me pa ti povem
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ja
<zdobersek> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+pots/gnome-system-monitor/sl/+translate?memo=10&show=untranslated&start=10
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “gnome-system-monitor” : “gnome-system-monitor” source package : Translations : Precise (12.04) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp..ostane
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seat je kr 'Sedež'
<CrazyLemon> vsaj sodeč po opisu tega stolpca
<zdobersek> Only unresponsive processes should be killed.
<zdobersek> ???
<zdobersek> kook se nej to prevede?
<uni4dfx> zdobersek "Samo neodzivni procesi bodo zaključeni."
<CrazyLemon> Samo neodzivna opravila bodo uničeni. :)
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: should je notr
<CrazyLemon> uničena*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: takisto
<zdobersek> should
<zdobersek> torej namigujes uporabniku, kaj naj dela
<zdobersek> ne, kaj se bo storil
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek roger
<uni4dfx> a maš kak kontekst
<zdobersek> Killing a process may destroy data, break the session or introduce a security risk. Only unresponsive processes should be killed.
<CrazyLemon> Samo neodzivna opravila lahko uničiš. :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> 'MUDEL! Unicuj le neodzivna pravila.'
<zdobersek> grem na skolko razmislit
<uni4dfx> "Zaključijo naj se le neodzivna opravila" ?
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: tocn tak
<CrazyLemon> uničijo! :D
<zdobersek> sam vrata sem odpru, pa sem dobu to idejo
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon s kje ti to terminologijo vlečeš :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx
<CrazyLemon> <Pepelka> slovenjenje:pojmovnik [wiki.lugos.si] - lugos [wiki.lugos.si] https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<uni4dfx> wtf, change it
<uni4dfx> ne more bit prov "uničit" wtf
<zdobersek> Width of process 'Seat' column
<zdobersek> dafuq
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Širina stolpca 'Sedež'
<uni4dfx> >process< 'Seat'
<uni4dfx> Širina stolpca procesa 'Sedež' ?
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: za 'zaključiti opravilo' je že end process
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ne
<CrazyLemon> ker ni proces 'Sedež'
<CrazyLemon> gre se za stolpce ki kažejo določene lastnosti procesov
<CrazyLemon> v tem primeru je ta lastnost 'Sedež'
<uni4dfx> verjetno res
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pol 'process' kr spustim?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek v tem primeru ja..ker je odveč
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tudi tisti niz po tej Å¡irini
<CrazyLemon> tudi tam lahko spustiš če se prav spomnem
<CrazyLemon> n+iza
<CrazyLemon> +niza
<zdobersek> mah, neki sem naredu.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek link me če si končal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+pots/gnome-system-monitor/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “gnome-system-monitor” : “gnome-system-monitor” source package : Translations : Precise (12.04) : Ubuntu
<zdobersek> tri sem pustil, ker se mi ne sanja ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jebote unićiti :D
<zdobersek> pardon!
<CrazyLemon> no..boš dobil še nekaj karme!
<CrazyLemon> le kaj boš počel z vso to karmo?!?
<zdobersek> nimam blage.
<zdobersek> lahk prodajam.
<uni4dfx> haha, če najdeš večji WTF video od tega si car: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YQmkDDCyXQ
<Pepelka> Gorgeous Tiny Chicken Machine Show (Episode 1)      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> (razn mogoče Episode 2)
<zdobersek> THA EFF
<zdobersek> grem se js s spreadsheeti igrat ...
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-03
<napsy> lp
<nafisa> jou jou
<nafisa> dobro jutro
<Aseq> dobro jutro, nafisa
<napsy> je kak ekonomist tu?
<nafisa> nič ... pride še kdo na global jam?
<napsy> mm kitara se mi je pokvarla ... tk da od mene ne bo nic
<BigWhale> Pridte v Kiberpipo! Mamo hrano in pijaco
<BigWhale> pa bandwidth!
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan pravi da bo zamuja!
<CrazyLemon> :()
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<andrejz> hitro torrente v pipo loadat
<BigWhale> NO WAREZ!
<BigWhale> Torej torrente Ubuntuja.
<napsy> BigWhale: kok dolg pa bo ta jam?
<BigWhale> napsy, od zore do mraka! zih ;>
<napsy> kul
<napsy> bom mal uletel popoldne
<BigWhale> popoldne ob enih al ob petih? :))
<napsy> um prj ob petih :)
<BigWhale> jah, takrat vprasanje kaj se bo :>
<BigWhale> ker do petih je napovedan dogodel
<BigWhale> dogodek
<napsy> ka pa bo?
<napsy> mislim ... dogodek v sklopu jama?
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> pac tale dogodek
<Sky[x]> lp
<nafisa> oj
<nafisa> Sky[x], prideš?
<Sky[x]> what?
<nafisa> kaj what?
<Sky[x]> o cem sploh govorite?
<nafisa> delamo
<nafisa> ne govorimo :D
<Sky[x]> kva delate?
<BigWhale> Global Jam!
<andrejz> prevajamo
<andrejz> pa muffien jemo :)
<Sky[x]> o nice
<Sky[x]> pol lohk pridm na zajtrk da vam vse pojem :P
<nafisa> evo mene ... da sem se spomnla, da bi si xchat odprla ...
<Sky[x]> men je na win nehov xchat delat kr neki
<CrazyLemon> edino prav..kdo pri zdravi pameti pa uporablja win!?!?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> ce bi lahko odlocov sam nebi uporablov win :)
<Sky[x]> tko pa ne morm nic ..
<andrejz> ja ja, si kot odvisniki od drog
<andrejz> ne morem nič ... :D
<Sky[x]> :)
<BigWhale> Sky[x], za windows je Xchat placljiv... poisci Ychat ... ampak ne yahoo chat... :>
<nafisa> haha ... yahoo :D
<nafisa> skor že znam slepo tipkat na pinkyja
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, checkbox te pričakuje
<andrejz> :)
<Sky[x]> BigWhale: ni placljiv :>
<Sky[x]> BigWhale: oziroma obstaja neka free verzija
<BigWhale> ja YChat
<Sky[x]> http://www.silverex.org/news/
<Pepelka> X-Chat 2 for Windows
<BigWhale> k ga je en drug skompajlal in zlinkal
<Sky[x]> pa so pomoje win updejti krivi
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: a si v pipi ti ?
<nafisa> ne, ni
<nafisa> zato, k je nafisa kle
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> Sky[x], ja, obstaja neke vrste free, ja ...
<nafisa> s crackom
<nafisa> za winse
<nafisa> sej te poznamo
<Sky[x]> :)
<andrejz> lol, CrazyLemon pa v pipi,a si na glavo padal, sky[xg
<andrejz> saj po moje nit ne ve kje to je :D
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: bo zdj redno v lj na faks hodu pa bo tud kdaj v pipo prsu :D
<andrejz> te
<andrejz> težka. od faksa do pipe je 2 km, ne vem če bo on za bencin dajal :P
<Sky[x]> pa se parkirat nma ket sej res
<Sky[x]> nima
<Sky[x]> ne dopade se mi filezilla
<CrazyLemon> andrejz edino kar me pričakuje je tist kos piščanca v kuhinji :)
<nafisa> andrejz, on ne hodi v LJ na fax, kolkor vem?
<nafisa> al hodi?
<nafisa> mislim, da sta z joškotom v se
<nafisa> ani?
<nafisa> sežani*
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: po tanovem hod v lj na faks :)
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> zanimiv
<nafisa> a ni tko, da ne mara LJ? :D
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012030305755436
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Avstralka nevede ogoljufala nigerijske goljufe
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1jEZXL6sYI    car :D
<Pepelka> Foot Elevator (Rémi Gaillard)      - YouTube
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon <3
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-04
<CrazyLemon> "dokument v priponki je pisan v Linuxu. Prosim pretvori ga v čitljivega v Windowsu. "      dokument blabla.doc :D
<CrazyLemon> odpreš prazn fajl :D
<CrazyLemon> a pozna kdo kak converter office 97/04 <-> 2010?
<alyosha_mobile> o jebemga kko je naporno bordat ko ni kondicije:/ crknu bom lih zdj
<alyosha_mobile> hvala bogu za okrepcevalnice:)
<uni4dfx> Kdo je Smotko? http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/qh1gz/my_thoughts_on_the_latest_ubuntu_beta/
<Pepelka> My thoughts on the latest Ubuntu Beta : Ubuntu
<zgaga> !t sl en frizura
<Pepelka> hair
<zgaga> !t sl en frizerstvo
<Pepelka> hairdressing
<zgaga> lol
<LorD_DDooM> Hello smotko
<smotko> Hello
<LorD_DDooM> uni4dfx: evo ga :)
<smotko> Baje ste se spraševali kdo sem jest? :)
<uni4dfx> madona tega pa nism prčakval :D
<smotko> LorD_DDooM ima veze povsod...
<uni4dfx> lepo lepo :D
<uni4dfx> smotko vidm da si tud na redditu
<zgaga> ka je res da je 12.04 bolj responsive?
<smotko> Ja... reddit je kul.
<uni4dfx> smotko a te mamo na r/Slovenia? :D
<smotko> zgaga: težko rečem, ker sem ga poganjal samo iz USB ključa
<smotko> sem ja naorčen ja, samo r/slovenia ni glih prov velik aktivna...
<smotko> oz. zlo redko pride kaj na moj front page.
<uni4dfx> ma ta responsiveness je tko-tko... js mam za vsak nov install filing da je responsive, pol pa kmal vse spet polžje rata
<uni4dfx> sploh je pa zelo odvisn od compositinga, od tega kak disk maš, etc
<smotko> ja... jest mam ssd disk in se vse zdi ful responsive
<uni4dfx> smotko no evo to nima veze z ubuntujem :D
<uni4dfx> vsak OS bo biu miljonkrat bol responsive z SSDjem
<smotko> ja vem :)
<uni4dfx> a so že popravl https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/839690
<Pepelka> Bug #839690 “Topbar - window controls for maximised windows in t... : Bugs : Ayatana Design
<uni4dfx> celoten Ayatana team bi najraj zapru v klet pa jim daju sam pasjo hrano za jest 3 mesce....
<CrazyLemon> a si nor? si vidu kaka je zdej pasja hrana? boljša kot marsikje po svetu...zadnjič vidu reklamo da so kr popečeni kosi mesa not :D
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<uni4dfx> haha ja :D
<uni4dfx> sej bi jim dal mercator pasjo hrano, nč skrbet
<CrazyLemon> :))
<lynxlynxlynx> Grega: opencart, kater prevod uporabljaš? Od gratite?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql še par minut imaš za nalogo :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/anonymous-supporters-tricked-installing-zeus-trojan
<Pepelka> Anonymous Supporters Tricked into Installing Zeus Trojan | Symantec Connect Community
<CrazyLemon> hah :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon veš kolk je čudn k nimaš več nobenih predmetov :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx komaj čakam da se bom čudno počutu :))
<zdobersek> cestitke za prevajanje.
<CrazyLemon> hvala!
 * CrazyLemon dobil 300karme v dveh dneh
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-25
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ak83: Povezava do slobuntu je broken.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39806/#p39806
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] majnk: Re: [12.10] Težava z tiskalnikom Konica Minolta 1600w  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39807/#p39807
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Povezava do slobuntu je broken.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39808/#p39808
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Bumblebee 3.1 Released With Primus Support [Nvidia Optimus GPU Switching]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/jxFATnfaPjA/bumblebee-31-released-with-primus.html
 * dz0ny just pressed kernel upgrade button
<CrazyLemon> oh noes
<sterna> button?
<sterna> a nista to dva klucka tolk narazn da jih ne more en clovk hkrati obrnt?
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> vse kul dela
<dz0ny> hvala dell-u za dkms
<CrazyLemon> +1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.10] Težava z tiskalnikom Konica Minolta 1600w  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39809/#p39809
<dz0ny> džizs ker mindfuck je slo pesem za evrovizijo dubstep, eurodance
<sterna> o
<sasa84> Oj sterna
<sasa84> Lordi, slabo je skidan :-S
<sterna> dz0ny: js mislm da si ti kriv za svojo vznemirjenost
<sasa84> Lol ;-)
<sterna> sasa84: to se nanasa na
<sterna> 13:10< dz0ny> džizs ker mindfuck je slo pesem za evrovizijo dubstep, eurodance
<sasa84> Puste nasga janeza, k ma tok snega, da k sosedom ne vid ;-)
<sterna> kdor pije alkohol, si sprica heroin v vene, smrka kokain al pa gleda evrovizijo
<sterna> si je cist sam kriv.
<sasa84> Eurosong je kul;-)
<sterna> js ne vem zakaj eni tok uzivate v deliriju
<sasa84> Jst ga rada gledam... Se Å¡vedski nacionalni izbor
<dz0ny> sterna: bom reku da je twitter kriv ker mi je serviral to hano zraven enga, ki me je neki vprašal
<dz0ny> drugač sploh nisem vedu da smo že izbral pesem
<sasa84> Dzony, a bom lohk sla u srwdo do stimaca? :-)
<dz0ny> pojma nimam :)
<sasa84> NC fantje, sibam ma fax
<sasa84> Ajde :-)
<sterna> srecno
<sterna> k sm bil js tok star k ona sm sibal se na telex!
<yang> eni hodjo zlo radi na faks, zarad dobrih kofetkov
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] soseda20: inštalacija jawe in adoe readerja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39810/#p39810
<aaljosa> hello
<aaljosa> kupi kdo HTC ONE X z razbitim ekranom ? :)
<aaljosa> LCD dela samo digitizer je razbit
<sterna> ni vidt ksnga blaznga navala
<aaljosa> svoh je svoh
<aaljosa> :D
<aaljosa> bo treba popravit pa prodat popravljenega
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hlip7jZX9m0
<Seniorita> SMBC Theater - Hackerz! - YouTube
 * dz0ny bere latest "rant" from linus
<zdobersek> red hat cock suckers?
<dz0ny> no, the one with fedora and win signed drivers
<dz0ny> kmh modules
<dz0ny> hm .litcoffee
<dz0ny> sedaj se bo dalo knjgo kar v coffee script napisat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1746-1: Pidgin vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1746-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1747-1: Transmission vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1747-1/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/24/heidi-klums-oscar-dress-2013-cleavage-photos_n_2756370.html#slide=1178110 :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny saw it :>
<CrazyLemon> she's a winner in my heart :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Namestitev Jave ter Adobe Readerja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39811/#p39811
<zdobersek> you misspelled penis
<CrazyLemon> my bad
<zdobersek> you again misspelled penis
<CrazyLemon> lynx huda :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIjEALMdheo
<Seniorita> Mozilla Firefox OS First Look - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> jigga herz
<sasa84> Jou miške
<sterna> zdravo.
<sasa84> O sterna
<zdobersek> o sasa84
<sasa84> Si pridn?
<sasa84> Oiii zdobersek <3
<sterna> nism poredn
<sasa84> Kuhas kavico zdobersek?
<zdobersek> sasa84: ne sam eno
<zdobersek> za CrazyLemon tud
<sasa84> Crazylemon ne pije kave :|
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/dMlG9REYnME
<Seniorita> Klemen Slakonja - JJ Style (Gangnam Style Parody) - YouTube
<zdobersek> sasa84: ni vazno
 * dz0ny my heart hurts when i see mamp,wamp path in bug reports
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.10] Težava z tiskalnikom Konica Minolta 1600w  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39812/#p39812
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.10] Težava z tiskalnikom Konica Minolta 1600w  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39813/#p39813
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/11516_489281091120532_1989997760_n.jpg       apple&others learn how its done :)
<zdobersek> so ze znani kaki speci za SIV?
<CrazyLemon> super fast super large super fancy
<CrazyLemon> good enough specs? :>
<zdobersek> super free?
<CrazyLemon> its super fancy and super expensive as such
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Reinstall Android After Trying Ubuntu Touch  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rtOrqKNQGRk/how-to-reinstall-android-on-nexus-devices
<dz0ny> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Linux-rootkits-abuse-SSH-service-1810569.html
<CrazyLemon> old :)
<CrazyLemon> a ni centos only?
<dz0ny> ne to je drugo, isti princip samo malce drugače patcha
<CrazyLemon> am..čist isto je
<CrazyLemon> isti library se uporablja
<CrazyLemon> libkeyutils
<dz0ny> ja sam un je memory patchal ta pa lib zamenja
<dz0ny> memory od sshd
<CrazyLemon> nism nič bral o memoryu
<CrazyLemon> samo o libkeyutils
<CrazyLemon> kak teden nazaj
<dz0ny> https://blog.duosecurity.com/2013/02/bypassing-googles-two-factor-authentication/
<sterna> vsec se mi zdi da je google respondal kokr tok reasonably
<CrazyLemon> sam so potrebovali kr dolgo časa da so fixal
<sterna> big companies mean big infrastructure
<CrazyLemon> true
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ki_LaDoYwk
<Seniorita> ASUS Fonepad: Fun & Call in one - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> upam da je to parodija
<dz0ny> zihr so hoteli samo lte brez voice, pa je en iz menedžmenta rekel da mora met tud voice
<dz0ny> pol je pa marketing reke da bo namesto datapad, fonepad
<dz0ny> and it was born
<yang> Kaksno skripto uporablja Seniorita za resolvanje url-jev ?
<dz0ny> java native
<yang> eh java :/
<dz0ny> yang: kaj bi pa rad dosegel mogoče pa jaz vem ? :)
<dz0ny> disturbing http://www.2dayblog.com/images/2008/january/hellokitty_ar15assault_1.jpg more http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/02/ar-15/all/
<zdobersek> mas ze linux-powered aimbot ...
<dz0ny> mhm, sem videl tisto
<dz0ny> sam hello kitty je pa overkill
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/25/optims-optia-android-screensharing-hands-on/
<Seniorita> OPTiM's Optia Android screensharing and remote control app hands-on
<CrazyLemon> dokaj kul app
<dz0ny> vnc like stuff, hm kaj bi to rabil?
<CrazyLemon> ko pomagaš sestri/sestrični/etc :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa hipster noni/nonotu :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/25/chromebook-pixel-review/
<Seniorita> Chromebook Pixel review: another impractical marvel from Google
<CrazyLemon> matr kok je sexy
<dz0ny> a pol ga boš nabavu? :) daš ubuntu gor pa chromeos login :) win/win aja pa ssd daš malo večji
<dz0ny> če seda..
<CrazyLemon> ni mi všeč velikost :p
<CrazyLemon> 12.x" je mal premal
<zdobersek> mona.
<dz0ny> sej ma kolk 330 ppi
<CrazyLemon> nima tok
<CrazyLemon> <300 ma
<zdobersek> 5h max battery life
<CrazyLemon> mhm :/
<dz0ny> i5 sindrom
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi mac pro ima i5.. ane?
<dz0ny> mhm sam tam delajo neki z grafiko, pa odvisno je od arhitekture
<CrazyLemon> torej ni i5 sindrom :>
<dz0ny> http://ark.intel.com/products/72055/
<dz0ny> Intel® Demand Based Switching  No
<CrazyLemon> nadomeščaš Seniorito? :>
<dz0ny> nope, i'am blacklisted for links remeber...
<CrazyLemon> 17w.. impressive :)
<dz0ny> m*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> Tušmobil d.o.o.
<CrazyLemon> Samsung Galaxy S IV je praktično za vogalom! Govorice pravijo: Exynos 5 8-core procesor, 4.99'' (12,7cm) Full HD zaslon, 2GB RAM-a, 13MP fotoaparat in Android 4.2.2
<zdobersek> right-o, I approve!
<zdobersek> now send it to me.
<CrazyLemon> Latest Beta Driver	116.4 MB	13.2 Beta	2/18/2013
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si stestiral?
<sterna> mene bl zanima kok cajta baterija drzi pa kok bedast UI misl samsung gor nalept
<sterna> ubistvu si ga ne upam kupt ce ni nexus
<CrazyLemon> Feature Highlights of the AMD Catalyst™ 13.2 Beta Driver for Linux
<CrazyLemon> [370839]: Resolves a sporadic Steam Big Picture mode crashing issue encountered with AMD Radeon™ HD 7000, 6000 Series
<CrazyLemon> minor change torej
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nisem sem na stable
<dz0ny> mi ok dela
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny da faq..kaj pa 300% improvements za tf2???????????'
<dz0ny> nisem probal, mi je tud prej ok delalo
<zdobersek> stop using APU => immediate & immense improvements
<CrazyLemon> APU eats little boys like you for breakfast
<zdobersek> like a flee.
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCsH-i2sOb8
<Seniorita> Lucid - YouTube
<na1pir>  hjelow, je tu gor kak Linux developer, ali pa vsaj nekdo ki vsaj 2× ne teden prekompajla kernel in ga po svoje malce popeča? :)
<na1pir> *na teden*
 * dz0ny fixed module the other time, might qualify. 
<dz0ny> aja pa slovensko govorimo :) vprašaj kaj te muči...
<na1pir> ok če slučajno kdo ve kaj je CMA, imam probleme z konfiguracijo kernela za uporabo le tega, na 64bitnem kernelu.
<lynxlynxlynx> peč
<dz0ny> in težava je?...
<na1pir> muči me nek bool swiotlb ki se samodejno nastavi in ga nikakor ne morem izklopiti da bi lahko priklopil HAVE_DMA_CONTIGUOUS
<dz0ny> uporabljaš kak svoj build tool
<na1pir> hm razloži malce... ker ne roko popravljat .config ne gre
<na1pir> edina rečitev ki jo vidim je da direktno v kodi popravim, kar bo pa potem hud problem za preverit
<na1pir> rešitev*
<lynxlynxlynx> pa si ziher, da je varno/smiselno to zaobit?
<lynxlynxlynx> če prav razumem ti samo en config onemogoči drugega?
<dz0ny> to na armu delaš
<lynxlynxlynx> sam sprehod se po verigi navzgor
<dz0ny> ponavadi kak drug "modul" določi dependency
<na1pir> hja problem je v tem da je neka koda prišla v kernel z 3.5 verzijo in bo šele z 3.8 stabilna ne na x86_64
<na1pir> hoda je bolj ali manj nova v večini se uporablja na armu
<na1pir> koda*
<na1pir> ampak jaz jo pa rabim na x86_64bit ker rabim blazno veliko dma rama
<na1pir> nimam pa SG možnosti na HW
<na1pir> pišem nek drajver za neko novo napravo
<na1pir> mojstri na linux-mm mailing listi so mi rekli da bom to lahko dosegel le z 64 bitnem kernelom...
<lynxlynxlynx> čak, a ni 3.8 že v rcjih?
<na1pir> ja res je
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa če kar -mm drevo uporabiš
<na1pir> Å¡ef pravi da more bit neka stabilna zadeva - naprimer tar iz kernel.org pa vsaj pol leta staro torej je 3.5 edina varjanta zame je 3.5.7
<na1pir> na 32bit kernelu mi je uspelo skonfigurirati a tam nisem dobil več kot 500mb rama
<na1pir> rabim pa več kot 1gb
<lynxlynxlynx> in je zadeva v 3.5 že stabilna na kaki platformi?
<na1pir> experimental je v armu ter x86 ter x86_64
<lynxlynxlynx> anyway, userspace api redko spreminjajo in najbrž je vseeno če delaš na novejšem
<na1pir> ja saj... to je bistvo tega cma-ja uporabljaš dma api za vse potrebe tvojega drajverja,... in od 3.5 do 3.8rc se ni nič spremenil več
<na1pir> more pa bit zadeva čim bolj stabilna ker gre baje na nek pospeševalnik ta naša naprava...
<na1pir> Jaz sem nekako nov v kernel svetu... prej sem bil v userspaceu.... zato niti ne vem z kakimi orodji si lahko pomagam pri konfiguraciji kernela, razvijanju gonilnikov itd...
<lynxlynxlynx> in potem greš na slovenski ubuntu irc kanal
<lynxlynxlynx> tole z apijem sem omenil, ker če je stabilen (kot mora bit), potem boš najbrž lažje postavil dev env na 3.8rc
<lynxlynxlynx> testiraš itak lahko potem v virtualcu
<na1pir> :) heh ja vse vire je potrebno izkotristiti:)
<na1pir> virtualka se ne obnese najbolje, ker rabim vsaj 4gb rama na mašini, pa še pravo dma napravo, da mi kernel sploh dovoli uporabljati ta api...
<alfi> kaj a je mogoce kdo testiral kako se obnese KVM v Ubuntu 12.10 pram 12.04?
<na1pir> jupijej spremenil kakih 10 vrstic v kernelu in mi dovoli izbrati kar želim v konfiguraciji :) počakajmo 4h da vidim če se prevede:)
<na1pir> alfi: žal ne, kar rabim virtualizacije uporabim virtualbox.
<alfi> ah, ja - se pravi na mojem laptopu tudi uporabljam virtualbox (guilty as charged), sam na streznikih pa laufa kvm, nekaj se spilam s pci-passthrough
<alfi> baje da se dobijo boljsi rezultati s 12.10 kot pa s 12.04
<na1pir> če imaš kako frej mašino bo najbolje, da kr preizkusiš... in primerjaš rezultate. Če pa je varjanta da menjaš kernel pa posodobi le tega in greš vedno lahko nazaj na starega.
<alfi> ja bolj tesko, ker mam priklopljen en jbod, a zal nimam na razpolago enakega hw za testiranje
<alfi> bo treba ugriznit v bridko jabko pa testirat :p
<alfi> drugace sem pa kar zadovoljen, ubuntu laufa na HP Proliant DL 165 G7 s 128GB ram-a in 2x (12jedrni) AMD CPU - jbod pa ima 45diskov, vsak disk 2TB :)
<na1pir> mi vedno pomembno da je hw enak gleda se lahko tudi le na faktor pohitritve, iz ene verzije na drugo...
<alfi> no, 44diskov uporabljam za ZFS pool
<na1pir> uuuuu to bi jaz mel :)
<alfi> hehe ja saj ni tak ful drago, najdrazji so bili diski
<na1pir> uf kako bi se meni olajšali vsi problemi če bi imel na voljo vsaj 16G rama
<alfi> sam streznik + jbod => 4,4k €
<alfi> diski so bili okol 3.7k €
<na1pir> hm na prejšnji firmi smo dali za 2 dell serverja tam kakih 30-35k
<alfi> brez davka seveda
<na1pir> če bi lavfali gor linux bi bilo 10k več kot dovolj:D
<alfi> no je pa res da uporabljamo to za naso backup resitev
<alfi> s ZFS v. 28, s kompresijo lahko stlacimo not okol 55TB v sam ZFS pool, pri cemer navaden RAID10 bi dal samo 44TB
<na1pir> zanimivo si bo potrebno zapisat nakam ko bo potreba po tem...
<na1pir> nekam*
<na1pir> nič dost je blo za danes še tipke falim... kernel se kompajla ... bomo jutri videli če uspe:) bomo hekali naprej na šihtu...
<alfi> oopsie, sem se sam zatipakl RAID1, in ne RAID10 :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zE-42LYfWAA
<Seniorita> Sony Xperia Tablet Z Walkthrough - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa one badass tablet
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-26
<dz0ny> hm tale time/app power managmet je kul
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1748-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1748-1/
<dz0ny> sam iz 4h v 10 dni je malce pretiravanje
<dz0ny> http://www2.psych.ubc.ca/~ara/Manuscripts/Norenzayan_NewScientist2012.pdf kul branje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Dober Torrent odjemalec  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39814/#p39814
<afnegunca> Jitro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Namestitev Jave ter Adobe Readerja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39815/#p39815
<sterna> zdravo
<dhbiker> jutro
<skyxxx> lp
<dz0ny> hi
<dz0ny> a sioff je danes kaput
<sterna> a?
<sterna> na kaksen nacin?
<sterna> dz0ny: men normalno dela.
<dz0ny> Closing Link: [89.143.223.22] (Throttled: Reconnecting too fast) -Email irc@sioff.net for more information.
<dz0ny> znc
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azh-hvP0fLg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<Seniorita> Klemen Slakonja - Ti moja rožica (A capella) - YouTube
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> znc borked, zgleda da bo treba pocasi menjat to zadevo
<zdobersek> not here.
<dz0ny> zgleda da se je preveckrat prehitro povezal in bil blacklisted
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1749-1: Linux kernel (Quantal HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1749-1/
<sasa84_> ooo dz0ny
<zdobersek> ...
<dz0ny> http://twitter.com/sicert/status/306333191378178048/photo/1 #joomla
<Seniorita> Twitter / sicert: Razobličenja se umirjajo. ...
<dz0ny> vsega kriv apache? :)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: CopyQ: Interesting Clipboard Manager With Advanced Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/dbZTPyNKZic/copyq-interesting-clipboard-manager.html
<frojnd> dan
<frojnd> se danes kaj dogaja v kiberpipi?
<frojnd> https://www.kiberpipa.org/en/event/cafebabe-kako-smo-v-beenius-realizirali-dobro-idejo-1812/ tole bi znal bit zanimivo
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Everpad 2.5 Released With Note Sharing, Filter By Tags, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/fMB5mwIHTWs/everpad-25-released-with-note-sharing.html
<kubanc> jov
<kubanc> a je kdo tuki
<kubanc> ?
<b4d> da :)
<kubanc> mam en cuden problem
<kubanc> SSD disk mam razdeljen na 2 dela... Home ter / del
<kubanc> ce grem gledat v gparted imam /home od 78GB razpoloziljivega 4GB prostora, a ce grem pod File System/home je mapa velika 128MB
<sterna> du -h?
<dz0ny> kubanc kaj pa lost+found?
<kubanc> dz0ny, kje je to=
<kubanc> ?
<kubanc> al tud ce grem pogledat disk usage analyzer mi pokaze da je najvec 600MB v cache za google chrome
<kubanc> in to je to...
<kubanc> jov
<kubanc> za folder proc mi tole pise: get this: Folder:"proc";   Type:"folder (inode/directory)";   Content:" 91,344 items, totalling 140.7 TB (some contents unreadable)"
<lynxlynxlynx> proc je poln linkov
<lynxlynxlynx> mu rabiš ukazat naj ignorira vsaj povezave na druge particije
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak itak je nerelevatne velikosti
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity Stacks Application `Drawers` Updated With New Active Drawers Feature, Other Changes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/kvqTY39Cj_M/unity-stacks-application-drawers.html
<kubanc> jov a kdo ve  ce je ksn firebug addon on za android?
<dz0ny> kubanc: chrome ma svojega, firefox ma svojega, opera ma svojega, remote debugging to
<dz0ny> boo
<zdobersek> opera ma chromovga
<zdobersek> safari ma operinga
<zdobersek> chrome ma safarijevega
<dz0ny> kdo ma pa od webkita :)
<zdobersek> vsi.
<zdobersek> ... ti trije
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Developer Summit To Move Online, Be Held More Often  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/U8VCE2ehAd8/ubuntu-developer-summit-to-move-online-be-held-more-often
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1750-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1750-1/
<zdobersek> ni denarja vec v Canonicalu :>
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne če so porabli ves denar za ubuntu for phones
<CrazyLemon> zdj je pa treba Å¡parat dokler ne pride mimo proizvajalec in da neki za pod zob :>
<zdobersek> ni ga junaka ...
<zdobersek> no, upam, da bo, ampak zaenkrat ga ni.
<CrazyLemon> a niso nič povedali na MWC?
<zdobersek> was ist ein MWC?
<zdobersek> aja.
<zdobersek> ne vem.
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst boy!
<BigWhale> Mobile World Congress
<BigWhale> v Barceloni
<BigWhale> neki v stilu E3+Cebit za mobile
<BigWhale> s to razliko, da je bolj odprt kot E3 in bolj zaprt kot Cebit
<BigWhale> Na E3 spustijo samo akreditirane novinarje na Cebit pa vse. No, na MWC pa lahko pride vsak k da tistih 200 EUR za karto al kolk.
<BigWhale> pa mora bit iz mobile business
<zdobersek> I'm from the mobile business!
<zdobersek> for I use mobile phone!
<zdobersek> and mean business with it.
<zdobersek> ker cez 50 let bo en zlo lep relic, tale galaxy #1.
<CrazyLemon> not really
<CrazyLemon> čez 50let bodo mulci spraševali "a niste meli hologramov takrat???"
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Developer Preview Rolls Out Daily Builds  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gEY31IaRvfQ/ubuntu-touch-developer-preview-rolls-out-daily-builds
<zdobersek> 'ne, smo pa meli APUje, isti drek'
<lynxlynxlynx> bolj je zanimiv MO mozille
<lynxlynxlynx> oni za svoj telefon s firefoxos hodijo do posameznih operaterjev
<CrazyLemon> a si vidu telefona od alcatela ter zteja?
<CrazyLemon> they look like crap
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem, ne spremljam
<zdobersek> APU distorted those images.
<CrazyLemon> http://mozilla.si/?p=1225
<Seniorita> Mozilla Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> zte looks like crap* :D
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Touch Daily Builds Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/M8AF8SdVb3Y/ubuntu-touch-daily-builds-available.html
<zdobersek> boo fuckin' hoo
<zdobersek> a ti linkam svoj mobitel?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa bi? :>
<lynxlynxlynx> men zgledajo isto kot ostali
<CrazyLemon> a je firefox os gor? :)
<zdobersek> kje?
<CrazyLemon> on the moon!
<zdobersek> nope, it's not there.
<CrazyLemon> aja BigWhale MWC se pri 700€ začne..pa do nekaj tisoč € :)
<zdobersek> a pol Canonicala ni tam? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je ja..to ni cena bootha..ampak tega da lahk prideš do bootha :)
<zdobersek> boothi so potem zastonj?
<CrazyLemon> dvomim :)
<zdobersek> a je tole good girl gina?
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/trendi/lepota_in_zdravje/lepota/2013/02/kako_hitreje_do_urejenosti.aspx
<Seniorita> Kako hitreje do urejenosti? - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> who?
<sterna> lepota in zdravje se ze slis kot temeljna zabloda
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor: Re: Cool aplikacije za domači strežnik?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39816/#p39816
<frojnd> o m g k o k f a k i n g s n e g a :o
<frojnd> tok velik, da grem ju3 z dilo 450m nadmorske narest pa se dol spustit :D
<dz0ny> kje pa si bil do sedaj da nisi opazil
<frojnd> reka
<frojnd> Rijeka*
<CrazyLemon> sej je bil tudi v reki/rijeki sneg ..tko da ne vem čemu si tako presenečen :>
<frojnd> bil sem tudi v lj v ponedeljek ob polnoci in v mb danes ampak k sm v domaco vas prsu..
<frojnd> k da bi bli mal odrezani od civilizacije
<frojnd> CrazyLemon: ja biu je tocno tolko http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ukvfbeqhgo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReC-aE10VLE
<Seniorita> Winter storm in Rijeka - Croatia (22.2.2013) - YouTube
<frojnd> presenecen sem samo nad kolicino snega :)
<frojnd> pac ko vidis po slikcah pa v zivo je vseen mal drugac :)
<frojnd> drugac disi :D
<CrazyLemon> frojnd kok sm slisal ga je bilo cca 15cm
<frojnd> Ja prav si slisal
<frojnd> pluzit so zacel ob 4:00 zjutraj v soboto :)
<frojnd> oz tam nekje
<CrazyLemon> ln
<frojnd> ln
<frojnd> o saj so pocitnce, mogoce se ksnga mlajsga norca urjamam, da gre ju3 z mano medvede podit
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-27
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Chinese Linux Distro Seeking Place in Ubuntu Family  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OIKn7-UpP74/ubuntu-kylin-official-ubuntu-spin
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Adventures in Magical Realism: Kentucky Route Zero Act I [Review]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5LNPFqBz8C0/adventures-in-magical-realism-kentucky-route-zero-act-i-review
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1751-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1751-1/
<sasa84> jou!
<sterna> o
<sasa84> o sternca
<sasa84> oooo dz0ny1
<sasa84> dns pa grem mim tvojih krajev :)
<dz0ny1> oj
<sasa84> bom pomahala, ko bom Å¡la mim :P
<dz0ny1> mene pa ni doma
<dz0ny1> via lj :)
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> sicer pa dz0ny1 .. 1x se morš ustavt na kofetu no...itak vsak dan mim hodš :)
<dz0ny1> a gres na girls night v prezid, al kam te bo zaneslo? :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> dz0ny1,Å¡timac :)
<dz0ny1> :)
<dz0ny1> kaj pocnete kaj, brez irca sem cisto brez novic
<dz0ny1> je kdo v kbp/met ?
<dz0ny1> nc moving on , lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1752-1: GnuTLS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1752-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://chrome.blogspot.com/2013/02/race-to-win-on-big-and-small-screens.html
<Seniorita> Google Chrome Blog: Race to win on big and small screens with Chrome Super Sync Sports
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-kejlRYkvI
<Seniorita> The Attendants - Like To Watch - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> sick shit!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> crazy čudn smisel za humor maš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i know :)
<CrazyLemon> argo subs = 46MB?
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<dz0ny> subs so bitmap
<dz0ny> ne tekst
<dz0ny> al maš pa kak trojanc še zareven
<dz0ny> zraven
<dz0ny> awsm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzI9v_B4sxw
<Seniorita> Game Of Thrones Season 3: Trailer - YouTube
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, imam majhen problem z nfs strežnikom. Prej ko je bil nameščen wheezy, je vse delalo OK, sedaj sem pa gor dal ubuntu 12.04 pa dela ubogo ... problem je v tem, ker se povezava kar obesi in posledično recimo filemanager popolnoma crkne, ker čaka na povezavo
<R33D3M33R> na strežnik se lahko brez težav ssh-jam
<R33D3M33R> tudi noben proces ni obešen na njem
<R33D3M33R> recimo prej sem ž
<R33D3M33R> elel preimenovati en kup datotek preko krename pa se je obesil
<R33D3M33R> aja, v dmesg ni nobenega sporočila
<R33D3M33R> obesi se pa tudi umount
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1753-1: DBus-GLib vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1753-1/
<dz0ny> andrej sudo sync, kaj se zgodi
<dz0ny> others fb neki pokvarjen? embedi ne delajo...
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<sasa84> juhuu
<CrazyLemon> no juhuu 4 u
<sterna> o sasa84
<alesh> Dober večer. Spet imam eno vprašanje: a ima mogoče še kdo drug težave z vzpostavljanjem povezave Eduroam zadnje čase? Meni je nekaj časa delala, zadnji mesec pa ne več ...
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-28
<lynxlynxlynx> "kot, da bi nekdo razstrelu balon ricole nad Slovenijo"
<sterna> o
<sterna> kako ste praznoval padec fasizma :)
<zdobersek> ciao a tutti
<CrazyLemon> ciao zdobersek mona :>
<yang3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPPikY3uLIQ
<Seniorita> Why is free software important? Richard Stallman - in INT's ENLIGHTENMENT MINUTES. - YouTube
<dz0ny> http://www.zdnet.com/torvalds-clarifies-linuxs-windows-8-secure-boot-position-7000011918/
<Seniorita> Torvalds clarifies Linux's Windows 8 Secure Boot position | ZDNet
<yang3> http://f-droid.org/
<Seniorita> F-Droid
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1754-1: Sudo vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1754-1/
<yang3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es1noVdsPfY
<Seniorita> On threats to freedom! Richard Stallman - in INT's ENLIGHTENMENT MINUTES. - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: New Android-x86 4.2 Test Build (Based On Android 4.2.2) Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/uP2E3QwPWL0/new-android-x86-42-test-build-based-on.html
<CrazyLemon> yang3 ti pa res obožuješ rms-a :)
<yang3> jah tip je malo jasnoviden :)
<sterna> je ja, sam je tut zatezen :)
<yang3> vidi kam gredo zadeve
<yang3> tut to sem videl na 4 oci ja
<yang3> z eno zensko sta se skregala, ker ga je dala v hotel kjer je moral pokazat ID
<yang3> jaz glih da bom zacel debato z njim, on pa ful iz sebe , se je zdiral nanjo
<yang3> v bistvu pa je imel svoj prav, ker je rekel da je cisto zadovoljen ce lahko pri komu doma prespi
<yang3> pac ima svoje principe od katerih ne odstopa
<yang3> je pac tako, da vsi hotel so po zakonu dolzni legitimirati osebo
<yang3> in tudi posredujejo prijave naprej policiji
<yang3> nazadnje ko je bil pri nas je bila pa ful slaba promocija
<yang3> komaj kdo je bil v dvorani
<yang3> zgleda, da je bil na bolj neuradnem obisku
<yang3> ga prasam kolikokokrat je bil v SLO, pa pravi "just a second" pa odpre Lemote pa Emacs, pa zacne searchat po mailih hehe
<yang3> pol je takoj najdu odgovor
<yang3> Ce bi bilo pa uradno srecanje, bi pa lahko napolnil kaksno dvorano v Cankarjevem domu
<yang3> Z malo vec reklame
<sterna> ja je kr
<sterna> infojesus
<yang3> ne vem tut zakaj na pipi niso dali posnetka v arhiv
<yang3> jst sem sicer dobil nekje verzijo
<yang3> morda ker je bila organizacija s strani umetnikov, moderna galerija ne vem
<yang3> sploh pa ti umetniki
<yang3> so vsi padli v krohot, ko je rekel da so Winsi universal hardware
<yang3> oz universal malware, pardon
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ping me!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ping
<yang3> sterna: infojesus je kr dobra opredelitev ;)
<yang3> o saska
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hvala.
<ziga555> A obstaja možnost povezati skupaj ubuntu server
<ziga555> in siol box
<ziga555> Da bi filme iz serverja predvajal na box-u
<ziga555> Na windows 7 se da z TVersity
<CrazyLemon> se da brez da plačaš mesečno 4€? :)
<sasa84> ooo yang3 :)
<sasa84> oooo CrazyLemon ČuriLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek prosim
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: izvoli
<sasa84> zdobersek, :*
<zdobersek> ciao sasa84
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nutella cake?
<sasa84> oh, moj fant, k pije kofe <3
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ni slaba :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: coffee cake
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'll pass
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I won't
<zdobersek> and your slice is now my slice
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i will
<dz0ny> ziga555: plex media server
<dz0ny> pa prek kabla moraš bit povezan
<ziga555> dz0ny, plex imam
<ziga555> na server-ju
<dz0ny> dodaoš potem upnp server prek boxa
<ziga555> In potem je server brezžično pvoezan do router-ja
<ziga555> Ampak siol box je pa vštekan v modem
<ziga555> In je mission impossible
<dz0ny> mislim da ti bo Å¡tekalo
<ziga555> da ju povežem z kablom
<ziga555> Kar se tiče hitrosti verjetno ne
<ziga555> (prenosa)
<dz0ny> jp moraš foldat prek trunk porta
<dz0ny> floodat
<ziga555> Ja, kako ju povežem skupaj?
<dz0ny> ruter | modem
<dz0ny> WAN <> internet
<dz0ny> lan1 <> TV port
<dz0ny> tv pol lahko gedaš na rač
<dz0ny> ^^ tudi ...
<ziga555> Čakaj malo
<ziga555> Sedaj imam od siol boxa kabel direktno do modema
<ziga555> (tv port 4)
<ziga555> port 1, gre pa v WAN na router-ju
<ziga555> potem pa gre LAN 1 na router-ju na računalnik
<ziga555> ki je poleg router-ja
<ziga555> Kam naj sedaj vtaknem box
<dz0ny> iz tv daš v katerikoli prost lan port
<dz0ny> kabel ki ti ge na box
<ziga555> na router-ju?
<dz0ny> mhm
<ziga555> se ne bo mešalo?
<dz0ny> makes no sense i know
<dz0ny> sej se mora :)
<dz0ny> tisti tv port ma samo en route omogočen pa udp multicst
<dz0ny> kabel na box daš potem v drug prost port
<dz0ny> na ruterju
<dz0ny> to je dumb mode
<dz0ny> če se hočeš proper
<dz0ny> nardiš nov vlan
<dz0ny> daš v ta vlan tv input pa box output
<dz0ny> pa dodaš route do vlan0 za ip od tvojega plex serverja
<ziga555> sedaj sem povezal kot si rekel
<ziga555> ampak ne dela
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Official Ubuntu Rolling Release Proposal  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/wE414EiFAMc/official-ubuntu-rolling-release-proposal.html
<dz0ny> blikraš udp na ruterju
<dz0ny> blokiraš udp multicast? ga ne smeš...
<ziga555> dz0ny, pvt
<yang3> multicast preko wi-fija hihi
<dz0ny> če omejiš wlan multicast še gre  :)
<dz0ny> drugač pa jeba ja
<yang3> ziga555 je rekel, da njemu multicast dobro cez wifi laufa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako odstranim "film" iz plexa?
<CrazyLemon> ker mi najde star trek II
<CrazyLemon> pa the american
<zdobersek> rm -rf ?
<CrazyLemon> (ubuntu 12.10 ter ubuntu 12.04)
<sterna> joj
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> ta zdobersek bo se enkrat vse pobrisu enmu
<CrazyLemon> sej sm mu reku da bo dobu ban naslednjič ko naredi pizdarijo :)
<sterna> eh ban nc ne pomaga
<sterna> nej gre resvat podatke za kazen.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: em prek weba dostopaj ip:32400/web
<dz0ny> pa lahko urejaš vse
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej dostopam
<CrazyLemon> ampak nikjer ne najdem možnosti za odstranit tole
<CrazyLemon> a se moram prijavit prek myplex acc?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> na desni maš http://screencloud.net/v/n878
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 18:25:34 | ScreenCloud
<dz0ny> izbriši
<dz0ny> na iso je drugač ui
<sterna> zdobersek: ne vec tok hitr maila brat
<dz0ny> tam sam tiščiš na film pa tu ponudi izbrisa info, nastavi podnapise
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-02-28%2018%3A26%3A12.png     ampak nimam
<dz0ny> če kikneš uredi maš tud zbriši
<dz0ny> klikneš*
<CrazyLemon> nope.. vse sem pregledal.. zato pa prašam :)
<dz0ny> ma app fizične pravice aka unix like
<CrazyLemon> amm.. thats the deal.. ne želim zbrisat dejanske vsebine
<CrazyLemon> sam v plexu
<CrazyLemon> entry
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/jo2H
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 18:31:44 | ScreenCloud
<dz0ny> takole nastavi
<dz0ny> potem ti ne sme kazat če ne prepozna
<dz0ny> ene 100x bom predlgala couchpotato
<dz0ny> predlaga*
<CrazyLemon> še vedno mi pokaže razne .isote ki so obsolete
<CrazyLemon> meh..bom naredu en folder za serije pa filme pa dal not kar extractam pa je
<dz0ny> again zakj bi to sam delu če to zate couchpotato nardi
<CrazyLemon> kak couchpotato zdaj
<dz0ny> tole je couchpotato http://screencloud.net/v/8dab
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 18:36:00 | ScreenCloud
<dz0ny> app ti sam iz množice sortira filme v mape etc
<dz0ny> zna pa tudi avtomatizirat prenose
<dz0ny> kose film recimo pojavi
<dz0ny> al pa tvoje like za trejlerje na yt pretvorit
<dz0ny> v cele filme ko so ti na voljo
<dz0ny> pač avtomatizira vse kar se tiče pridobivanja filmov prek pašnika
<dz0ny> ta drug je sickbeard ki zna isto za tv stuff
<CrazyLemon> UI je kul
<CrazyLemon> sam plex as plex.. ni me impresioniral
<ziga555_> UI?
<dz0ny> user interface
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu To Discuss Rolling Release Move At Next Weeks UDS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/SQRTdqP9E_A/ubuntu-to-discuss-rolling-release-move-at-next-weeks-uds
<Seniorita>  [SI-CERT Obvestila] SI-CERT 2013-03 / Linux SSHD Rootkit  http://www.cert.si/obvestila/obvestilo/article/si-cert-2013-03-linux-sshd-rootkit.html
<CrazyLemon> danes naj bi sicer v skladišče dostavili pedala xxxxx, vendar pa po ponovnem pregledu, so dejansko pedala yyyyyy. Ta so tako že na zalogi. Uredimo zamenjavo in naročilo lahko pričakujete najverjetneje že jutri sicer pa v soboto.
<CrazyLemon> nato dobim mail da bodo onaj jih komaj dobili 4.3.
<CrazyLemon> mimovrste sux
<CrazyLemon> oni*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1732-2: OpenSSL regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1732-2/
<zdobersek> sterna: wat
<sterna> zdobersek: readmail --really-fast
<zdobersek> exactly.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ping me!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] SuperTuxKart Devs Demo WiiMote Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/CXwJvk2iQ5A/supertuxkart-devs-demo-wiimote-support
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: ASUS Sandy Bridge osnovne plošče in PCI kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39817/#p39817
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ping
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pong
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ping
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: maš beta amd goninike, do they work ok?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny they do
<CrazyLemon> vendar sem na tistem starejšem
<CrazyLemon> ne na tem zadnjem
<CrazyLemon> 13.2 beta 6 al kok je
<dz0ny> aha ok
<dz0ny> na živce mi gre ker je html5 video blue screen
<dz0ny> ta novi baje to popravijo
<CrazyLemon> dej mi en html5 video pa ti takoj povem
<dz0ny> http://videojs.com/
<Seniorita> HTML5 Video Player | Video.js
<dz0ny> v full screen mode
<CrazyLemon> ok
<dz0ny> pri meni je http://screencloud.net/v/zlq2 lovely
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 22:32:21 | ScreenCloud
<dz0ny> si imaginarno predstavljam kaj se dogaja, na podlagi zvokov
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-02-28%2022%3A32%3A25.png
<dz0ny> ql
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ping
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ping
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pong
<sterna> o
<anny> čer
<anny> anybody?
<CrazyLemon> buhdej ančka
<sterna> cist hud komad mam u glavi ze dva dni
<sterna> http://www.maxilyrics.com/ariel-pink%27s-haunted-graffiti-kinski-assassin-lyrics-9d39.html
<Seniorita> • kinski assassin lyrics • ariel pink's haunted graffiti •
<CrazyLemon> do share
<dz0ny> dober večer
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCd0Wzrxeyc
<Seniorita> Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti - Kinski Assassin - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> no ja :)
<anny> o
<anny> saj so pri stvari
<sterna> CrazyLemon: genius je
<CrazyLemon> anny kdaj pa nismo pri "stvari"??? ;)
<anny> ma ja....ko stiskate punce ne mislite na kompe pa te zadeve
<dz0ny> kje je pa saša a od včeraj še ni prišla z girl party?
<sterna> eh
<CrazyLemon> anny itak..vedno te zanima a je povezava vzpostavljena ali ne
<sterna> i have an exceptionally large mind
<CrazyLemon> ali je torrent že dol ali še ni
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> verjetno ma pižama party
<sterna> mislm nimam problema se fokusirat med stiskanjem
<anny> v redu...kaj je skadu pisec besedlila??
<sterna> ne vem, ampak sm kr srecen da men ni treba drog zlorablat
<anny> jp
<sterna> pa zdej delcek te sinestezijo loh uzivam
<sterna> sinestezije
<sterna> sm mu hvalezen
<sterna> ker je res hud
<anny> requiem for a dream
<anny> najboljši film o odvisnosti
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5Ok7_KFuZw
<Seniorita> Mad Season - Wake Up (High Quality) - YouTube
<sterna> ta je tut awesome
<sterna> komad
<anny> lep
<anny> ampak luna se pozna...da vas malo meče :)
<sterna> ma kasna luna
<sterna> praznujemo padec fasizma
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube JJ style
<Seniorita> Klemen Slakonja - JJ Style (Gangnam Style Parody) - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMlG9REYnME&feature=youtu.be
<sterna> jsm ga zvecer trikrat pa se morning after
<anny> padec fašizma ali totalitarizma
<sterna> ma kr fasizma
<sterna> totalitarizm se mamo, se mi zdi :)
<CrazyLemon> totalitarizem bo vedno prisoten :)
<anny> ženska na najbolj odgovornem polo
<anny> položaju v državi....guess  kdo jo bo najbolj grizel?
<CrazyLemon> mož?fant? :>
<anny> klemen CAR! hehe
<anny> piiiip
<anny> napačen odgovor!
<sterna> eh, spol pa res nicesar ne implicira
<sterna> na takih funkcijah
<anny> ženske!
<anny> pozabljaš, da smo globoko zabiti v patriarhizem
<sterna> ne pozabljam
<sterna> js pa res ne pozabljam tega
<sterna> nonstop se morm kregat zarad tega
<anny> in najboljše psice čuvarke patriarhalne družbe so ravno ženske
<anny> vprašanje koliko se splača
<sterna> kar se mene tice se take fundamentalne reci nikol ne splacajo
<sterna> nardis jih ker je to prav
<sterna> ne splaca se slepim cez cesto pomagat
<sterna> but you do anyway
<anny> to je res
<anny> če prej ne resigniraš
<sterna> to se mi pa ni za bat
<anny> ali znoriš ali se izseliš
<sterna> letos se se nism z avtom pelu :)
<anny> bravo
<anny> mene so včeraj policaji v Tivoliju zbili v sneg!
<anny> s peciklom vred :)
<CrazyLemon> a ti res tok obožuješ padce ? :D
<sterna> mislm s tem sm hotu implicirat kok zadrt idealist sm
<anny> sploh ne!
<anny> moraš bit malo idealista
<sterna> Year-to-Date 	
<sterna> Distance 	717.1km
<sterna> Time 	36hr 26m
<sterna> Elev Gain 	4,416m
<sterna> ne gre mi slabo ubistvu
<anny> no tko je bilo...furajo se po poti za pešce, kjer je placa ravno za avto...jaz sem se umaknila skrajno desno, vendar sem izgubila ravnotežje in rompnila v sneg
<sterna> sploh glede na to da januarja nism hodu v office ampak sm doma delu cele dneve pa skor nc vozu
<anny> pa Å¡e ful prtljage sem imela
<sterna> upam da so ti pomagal
<CrazyLemon> sterna a to je letos 717km?
<sterna> ja
<sterna> v februarju
<CrazyLemon> not bad :)
<anny> ampak to moram pa priznat, da sta oba skočila ven, najprej policistka potem še tip in me pobrala
<CrazyLemon> js pa Å¡e niti km letos
<sterna> januarja smo mel gripe
<CrazyLemon> bom pa v soboto prve kilometre začel nabirat! :)
<sterna> anny: no, lepo
<sterna> CrazyLemon: sonck: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFxUx9O7nus#t=25m40
<Seniorita> Javor via Pečar - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sterna indeed
<anny> CrazyLemon, to je bil Å¡le drug padec letos...glede na ves sneg kar rekord
<sterna> jsm tut enkrat padu
<CrazyLemon> anny jah..sej smo komaj februarja/marca :D
<sterna> polet ne padamo
<anny> s snegom je konec, upam
<CrazyLemon> js na srečo še nisem nikoli
<sterna> joj js mam rad sneg
 * CrazyLemon potrka na les
<anny> izvoli še z mojega dvorišča ga odpeljat!
<sterna> hm
<anny> no? :)
<sterna> bi z veseljem pa mislm da bi se to ze lahko smatralo za promiskuitetnost.
<anny> zakaj pa?
<sterna> ljubosumno partnerko mam.
<anny> promiskuitéta  -e ž (ẹ̑) knjiž. 1. mešanje, mešanost: promiskuiteta narodov na Balkanu / prevelika promiskuiteta pesmi v antologiji 2. spolni odnosi z osebami drugega spola brez omejitev, prepovedi: promiskuiteta se širi / živeti v promiskuiteti
<anny> prva razlaga je carska! hehe
<sterna> ja sej izmenjava snega je izmenjava tekocin
<anny> reci ji, da je to v splošno družbeno dobro
<sterna> mislm da bom to temo rajs jutr cez dan nacel, danes si se obetam ene reci
<anny> oo
<anny> pod tuš pejt, če hočeš kaj akcije
<sterna> ja praznujemo konc fasizma sej sm reku
<sterna> ze vceri zvecer smo zacel
<sterna> pa zjutri je blo tut dokler niso mulci vstal
<anny> hmm...nisem taka optimistka
<anny> ampak en greh pa moram priznati
<anny> LjudoMilo sem poslala v oslovsko klop
<sterna> ne sej to je sam dobr izgovor za fino se met
<sterna> js tut nism optimistka
<anny> ker si optimist
<sterna> hja
<sterna> ubistvu sm ja
<sterna> predobr mi gre da bi se bediru
<anny> ne moreš se čisto izolirat od okolice
<anny> men gre tudi čisto dober, pa samo jamranje poslušam cele dneve!
<sterna> o
<sterna> https://plus.google.com/u/1/100223620507292237187/posts
<Seniorita> Bojana Dimitrovski - Google+
<sterna> ilustratorka k je narisala knjigo
<sterna> k jo zna ziva ze skor na pamet
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr7c-9FxgWE
<Seniorita> Živa bere Vilkota - YouTube
<sterna> je bla cist navdusena
<anny> zelo lepe ilustracije!
<sterna> anny: jamranje je v tej geografski regiji avtohtono
<sterna> ga je pomoje prepovedano preganjat
<anny> mhm
<sterna> ampak je vseen mal weird
<anny> morali bi dati ustavno prepoved...ali kaj takega
<sterna> od sodelavcev nihce ne jamra
<sterna> od kolegov hmm
<sterna> sam en jamra, k ma itak cist infantilne svetovne nazore
<anny> haha
<anny> pod kaj šteješ infantilen svetovni nazor?
<sterna> mislm en se jamra da je konformist, drugac ni nezadovoln
<sterna> aja ja zlo ma vse poenostavljen
<sterna> zenske majo rade misicaste moske, ce si klosar te noben ne poslusa
<sterna> hm sej res
<sterna> dons je bil en klosar na tedniku
<sterna> da vidmo ce majo v arhivu
<anny> hehe
<anny> ženske ne marajo mišičastih moških...vsaj ta tukaj ne
<yang_> sterna: hehe, simpaticno hcerkico mas, ta bo spikerca na radiu :)
<anny> ja, ful fletno frocovje
<sterna> anny: ja sej js vem da je to precej nisna zadeva
<anny> moramo vprašat, če da katerega v najem za kakšen dan
<sterna> kaj, froce?
<sterna> vi bi placal to?
<sterna> nosite! :)
<anny> ja
<anny> hahah
<anny> za stalno?
<yang_> jst mam sestricno 5 let staro navihanko
<sterna> ne mislm da si tega ne morm prvosct
<anny> kar se tiče bilderjev...hodim v fitnes, pa sem mogoče srečala za eno roko resnih bilderjev
<yang_> zadnjic sem moral 1 uro lovit zogico z zabcami
<yang_> mi je pokazala kako se pravilno lovi
<sterna> ja sej vecina hod v fitnes zato da so sami seb vsec
<anny> no jaz ne hodim
<CrazyLemon> lol..kam pa hodijo tisti ki bi radi bili zdravi pa fit?
<sterna> s cimer ne bi blo nic narobe, ce nebi bli tok zarukani, da bi jim blo nerodno to povedat
<sterna> CrazyLemon: all over the world.
<anny> imajo tekaško stezo...po snegu je malček težko plužit
<BigWhale> Torej
<sterna> mislm, ce hoces bit zdrav
<sterna> nisi na nic omejen.
<BigWhale> A je kdo za kak Global Jam?
<BigWhale> oz UDS?
<sterna> js ne morm
<anny> lažje je v družbi kot doma
<sterna> hm jsm bl samotar
<CrazyLemon> torej.. kot sem že omenu.. pošlji mail andreju z. :)
<sterna> ful rajs tekmujem z uro
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, saj sem
<CrazyLemon> on je neki omenjal UDS
<CrazyLemon> pa pravi da bi raje aprila on to mel
<CrazyLemon> ko bo zunaj beta
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, pa sva ugotovila, da ni nic pametnga za delat
<yang_> anny: meni pa tisto hrckanje po fitnesih ni pri srcu
<anny> vsakemu svoje
<BigWhale> wat? o fitnessu se pogovarajo ljudje tukaj?!
<BigWhale> Zgleda, da esm se v twilight zone zbudil!
<anny> BigWhale, pomlad se bliža!
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale se strinjam
<anny> čez zimo smo nabrali malo preveč zaloge
<CrazyLemon> mhm :/
<BigWhale> Mene so z UDS zajebal!
<anny> zaka pa s ne bi?
<BigWhale> mi je ze poln folka oblubil +1 za Oakland
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ti niso odobrili? :)
<BigWhale> pol gredo pa odpovedat. BAH! :))
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, ni vec offline UDS-a
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale haha.. ja sem neki bral da bo online zadeva or smth
<sterna> hm ja
<CrazyLemon> canonical Å¡para :D
<BigWhale> ja vse je online
<yang_> sterna: bols bicikelj, definitivno
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, jah... 600 ljudi zvozit na kup je kr strosek
<BigWhale> dvakrat na leto
<anny> http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/download/ubuntu-fitness-5460343.html
<Seniorita> Best ubuntu fitness downloads.
<BigWhale> anny, sej zaloge so fajn!
<anny> mhm
<anny> en Å¡pajz, ne pa cela klet!
<BigWhale> anny, v primeru lakote ful vec moznosti za prezivetje
<anny> to je res...star foter bi znal kaj o tem povedat, če bi še živel
<anny> prišel živ iz Dachauaa
<sterna> yang_: ja pa je tut bl nevarn :)
<anny> kaj pa če malo kombiniraš...a pol nisi ne tič ne bilder?
<yang_> anny: a ves kva je mene na fitnesu motilo, da so me tipi bolj gledali k zenske
<sterna> ja, pol ti bilderji recejo da si bedn, biciklisti pa da si bedn
<CrazyLemon> yang_ lmao
<sterna> yang_: jezestana
<sterna> to je mogl pa bolet.
<yang_> ma to je blo 10 let nazaj
<sterna> http://sansderailleur.wordpress.com/2013/02/03/unintentional-skid-contest/
<Seniorita> unintentional skid contest | sans dérailleur
<sterna> to se ti zgodi na bajku
<anny> yang_: gledajo samo tiste, ki imajo manj od 60 kg
<yang_> 65 sem jih mel
<anny> v savni pa vse brez izjeme
<sterna> mogoce niso vedl :)
<yang_> dolga mlada leta
<anny> evo, si že izpadu! :)
<sterna> js mam zdej skor 100 kil
<sterna> big boned.
<anny> sterna, ta prau dec!
<yang_> hm
<sterna> ja sej sm metr devedeset
<yang_> kako's pa te kile nabral ce skoz kolesaris
<sterna> ampak me vseen boli 30 kil ektra
<sterna> ekstra
<sterna> yang_: ah to je hitr
<sterna> sej noge so kr velk del tega pomoje
<anny> huh, 30 kil
<anny> enih 15 max
<sterna> ja 30 kil tezji sm kot 10 let nazaj
<yang_> 100 kil je ok za 1.90
<anny> to so pa leta
<sterna> ja sam sm mel 75
<anny> tvoja predobro kuha
<sterna> pa sm bil isto visok
<anny> ali vse ostanke za froci poješ?
<sterna> ja ubistvu zlo dobr kuha ampak se nism od tega zredil
<sterna> ja, to tut pomaga
<yang_> :)
<sterna> ma sej kadar se discipliniram gre 10 kil dol u enem mescu
<sterna> itak vsak dan 1000-1500 kalorij minusa nardim s sportom
<anny> preveč stradaš organizem
<anny> potem pa si misli - shrani vse, kar dobiš in si na istem
<sterna> ma ni hudga k kr obvladam vozt tko da kurm speh 10 ur skp
<sterna> lepo pocas
<sterna> pa sej nism bajsi, razn po kriterijih teh iz fitnesa
<sterna> pa se to sam v fitnesu, u klanc z biciklom vse pustim spodi
<anny> to pa itak
<anny> pa mišice so težje od špeha
<CrazyLemon> oh.. pol so nas same mišice! :>
<sterna> hm
<sterna> 8km pa 550m visinske nardim u 24 minutah pa 400W kurm
<sterna> to je tam gor k je sonck na une videu
<sterna> unem videu zgorej
<anny> CrazyLemon, prilimaj sliko, pa bomo ocenili!
<sterna> hm
<sterna> js loh video prlimam
<sterna> k se me vid
<sterna> cak
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKiwyrmQVuo
<Seniorita> The Ljubljana Castle Climb - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> anny nude semi nude no nude at all?
<anny> nude plis!
<sterna> no ja slabo se vid
<sterna> hm nude mam pa tut sam video
<anny> sterna, kateri si ti?
<sterna> un u sds barvah :)
<anny> v redu si, kaj težiš :)
<anny> CR, kje je tvoj video?
<CrazyLemon> anny snemam..moment !
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMcUv2rhipU
<anny> no...moment!
<Seniorita> Hero HD on Seabed - YouTube
<sterna> je pa nude :)
<sterna> ce vam je nerodn stran glejte k se predvaja
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne bom klikal..tko da no  worries:D
<anny> dobr to...konkurira Deep Blu
<sterna> morm kupt hero 3 black predn gremo letos na morje
<sterna> k je ful boljsa slika pod vodo
<anny> Ronu Jeremyju pač ne
<sterna> pa mal skakat
<sterna> ja jsm zlo average
<sterna> u mrzli vodi clo mogoce mal pod.
<anny> haha
<anny> kje je zdaj BigWhale z nenavadnimi temami za ta chat?
<BigWhale> you rang?
<anny> komnetar?
<sterna> joj midva se znava o zlo cudnih stvareh pogovarjat
<BigWhale> what what?
<sterna> BigWhale: pejstnu sm un vid k skacem u vodo
<anny> morning, m'lord
<sterna> BigWhale: pa jo je mal skrbel zarad izpraznitve brecil
<BigWhale> mau me skrbi tole tlele
<anny> definiraj?
<sterna> kuga?
<anny> ojoj....jaz umiram od smeha :))))
<BigWhale> kuga ne
<BigWhale> kugo smo iztrebl
<BigWhale> ze v srednjem veku
<BigWhale> mau kasnej no
<sterna> anny: kaj te je pa tok uzalostil
<sterna> pa samomor s smehom je po moje tut kr bolec
<sterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_from_laughter
<Seniorita> Death from laughter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<BigWhale> jah sam si vsaj dobre volje
<anny> no tko...predolgo traja
<sterna> In 1989, Ole Bentzen, a Danish audiologist, died laughing while watching A Fish Called Wanda. His heart was estimated to have beaten at between 250 and 500 beats per minute, before he succumbed to cardiac arrest.
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<sterna> men je bil kr vsec film
<sterna> ampak ubil me pa ni
<CrazyLemon> 500 bpm?
<BigWhale> Drgac pa tole je edina relevantna stvar
<BigWhale> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gpjk_MaCGM
<Seniorita> Monty Python - The Funniest Joke In The World - YouTube
<BigWhale> kar se tice smrti in smeha
<sterna> BigWhale: prasec, vse nas bos pobil
<sterna> aja, sej res
<anny> 500 bpm sploh ni možno
<sterna> jsm mel "komaj pozitivno" nemscino
<sterna> zakaj ne a ni tahikardija to
<BigWhale> anny, je... ce si mejhna mis al pa kej :>
<CrazyLemon> anny ocitno..sej vidis da je tip umru
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> nisem majhna miš!
<BigWhale> pa range so tud dal tak: med 250 in 500
<anny> ma daj, že pri 200 vidiš temo
<CrazyLemon> no to ni res :D
<sterna> aha palpitacije pa fibrilacija
<sterna> pr fibrilaciji pomoje komot masine zmerijo 500
<sterna> to je verjetn tko k ce mas kurcslus na starterju pa probas avto vzgat
<anny> razen če srčna mišica onanira...pol pa mogoče
<sterna> pa ti *kli*kli*kli*kli*klik* nardi
<sterna> pa crkne
<sterna> kko pa onanira srcna misica
<sterna> a ni avtonomno kontrolirana_
<sterna> ?
<sterna> no ja mal se da nategnt tut to
<anny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Exercise_zones.png
<Seniorita> File:Exercise zones.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sterna> k sm bil na bronhoskopiji je dohtar k je gledu monitorje reku "o lej to lej to avtogeni trening"
<sterna> k sm meu u 10 sekundah 30 pulz
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..pri 200 ni tema
<anny> haha
<sterna> k so rekl da nej se umirim
<anny> 200 je max od max za dobro trenirane
<sterna> hm?
<anny> pri maratoncu bije 175
<sterna> ne to pa ni res do 200 js pridem pr tridesetih
<sterna> na dveh ovinkih grem cez 190
<CrazyLemon> in js v dvajsetih
<sterna> tle v teh hribih nad bajto
<BigWhale> jest pridem cez 1500
<BigWhale> v pol ure!
<sterna> a to sestevas
<BigWhale> odvisn, ce sem relaxed pol lahk tud mnozim!
<sterna> to se slis nevarn
<sterna> a mas doma defibrilator
<sterna> da ce prevec zmnozis
<anny> dobr, bi nehali primerjat dolžno...
<sterna> da se loh *CLEAR!*
<anny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_rate
<Seniorita> Heart rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<BigWhale> dolzine ne rabmo primerjat
<sterna> frekvenco primerjamo.
<BigWhale> smo samozavestni!
<anny> dobr da niste sami fantje tu...bi se Å¡e v grob spravili
<anny> en vas mora mal bremzat
<BigWhale> to se bomo itak
<anny> jaja
<anny> v to sploh ne dvomim
<sterna> vse je minljivo
<anny> a najprej odplačajte družbi svoj dolg!
<sterna> i have no fear
<sterna> ma to sm ze
<BigWhale> anny, jest mam ze 15 let delovne dobe
<sterna> pa zivljensko sm se zavarvou
<BigWhale> se mau pa bom v penzijo su
<sterna> tko da ce otroc naujo mel atija
<anny> ja...čakaj do 35
<sterna> ujo usaj bmw loh mel.
<BigWhale> anny, ja jest sem ze skor na pol poti
<sterna> ce bo slo tko naprej bom su js loh v penzijo pr 36
<anny> saj res, bemfle bodo sestavljali v sloveniji...menda
<anny> sterna, ti se moraš pa še malo razmnožit
<anny> ;)
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> zakaj
<anny> dobre gene je treba Å¡irit
<sterna> ma geni so krneki, sirit je treba dobre ideje
<sterna> js bi rajs posvojil froce
<sterna> pa je pr nas to bl kompliciran k jedrsko elektrarno postavt
<BigWhale> sej jih lahko
<BigWhale> ne rabis pr nas
<BigWhale> gres na kitajsk
<BigWhale> pa kr s tabo domov pridejo
<sterna> to sta tina pa marko hotla
<BigWhale> se rect ne rabis
<anny> dobiš lahko samo punčke
<sterna> pa sta ugotovila da se ne da
<sterna> ja sej puncke so ok
<sterna> problem je da ti jih na carini ne pustijo not vzet
<BigWhale> jih majo u akciji
<anny> zgolj v opozorilo
<anny> kakšna je pa carina
<BigWhale> sej jih v rocni prtlagi neses
<sterna> infinity
<sterna> k je bil potres v sicuanu
<sterna> sta mislna posvojit sirote
<sterna> pa sta se zanimala
<sterna> pa sta ugotovila da ne mores
<sterna> v sloveniji se ne da to
<sterna> lahko se preselis tja
<sterna> tam posvojis
<sterna> pa se preselis nazaj
<sterna> al neki v tem stilu
<sterna> skratka
<sterna> kompliciran pa velik srece rabs da ti odobrijo vse
<anny> pa velik podkupnin...
<BigWhale> jah ce je tolk kompliciran
<sterna> verjetno ja
<BigWhale> pol rajs nardis ene pet otrok
<BigWhale> pa je
<sterna> ja onadva nocta
<sterna> k to ful carbon footprint poveca
<anny> otroke delat je zastonj
<BigWhale> ogljicni odtis se rece
<anny> samo gor spravit pa ne
<sterna> mhm
<BigWhale> anny, odvisn, lahk tud placas :D
<sterna> ma js pa suni sva mau cudna bla glede tega
<anny> preveč ljudi na svetu
<sterna> ona je itak arhitekt tko da vse splanira
<sterna> jsm pa sam hotu da smo vsi isti zodiac
<sterna> da se bomo loh norca delal
<sterna> pa da konsolidiramo rojstne dneve in prsparamo :)
<anny> BigWhale, rekla sem otroke delat, ne se rekreirat v horizontali
<anny> eni žlahti je uspelo
<sterna> pr zivi nama je ratal, pr zigatu pa ni blo nobenga menstrualnega cikla vmes pa sva en mesec falila
<anny> vsi trije pobje so rojeni v razmaku enega tedna...seveda ne v istem letu!
<sterna> ja pr nama mava midva tut na zaporedne dneve rojstn dan
<sterna> tko da smo vsi skp
<anny> katero nebesno znamenje pa vama je posebej všeč?
<sterna> hm
<sterna> samokolnica?
<sterna> ne poznam jih :)
<sterna> ne, sej se hecam
<anny> tega ni
<sterna> vcasih sm horoskope pisu
<sterna> strelci smo vsi
<anny> veliki voz pa to
<anny> uf, fajn
<anny> dobro vozite skupaj
<sterna> ma ne vem ne sekiramo se neki zlo glede tga
<sterna> tega
<BigWhale> anny, jest sem sicer vodnar
<anny> tud fajn
<sterna> a k se predstavs reces
<BigWhale> ampak
<sterna> po izobrazbi postar, po zanimanju stromar, po horoskopu vodnar, po potrebi pa jebac
<anny> v reali pa klošar
<sterna> klosar sm tut js
<BigWhale> nekak ne dajem nekih vecjih pomenov na vse skupi
<sterna> vztrajno zavracam idejo da lahko cloveka sodis po podobi
<anny> na jetra mi gre, da me marsikateri nov znanec vpraša, kaj sm po horoskopu
<sterna> zanimiv
<sterna> mene pa redko to vprasajo
<sterna> aja no
<sterna> zadnga novga znanca mam iz leta 99 pomoje
<anny> pol pa dam čisto kontra znamenje, pa rečejo da sem ful tipična (vstavi poljubno)
<sterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> nesramnost pa taka
<sterna> makes sense
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> klin se s klinom
<sterna> mene sta dva cudaka enkrat zvabla na "pogovore o svetem pismu"
<sterna> blo je leta 1997
<anny> jehovci..
<BigWhale> men je blo fajn k sem enkrat eno vedezevalko na radiu poslusal
<sterna> in ko smo se poslavljal
<sterna> so rekl "don't call us, we'll call you"
<anny> si ti njiju spreobrnil
<sterna> pa vprasal tut s cim se ukvarjam
<sterna> ne njiju ne
<sterna> ena druga dva sta pa kr jokala
<BigWhale> in je vprasala eno k je klicala: "a imas rdec avto?" pa rece una "ne, nimam." in pol vedezevalka: "super! ne smes ga met!"
<anny> imela sta te poln k...
<sterna> k sm razlozu
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale lol :)
<sterna> the abyss of infinite universe
<anny> BigWhale - dobra!
<sterna> no uglavnem
<sterna> en je pol vprasu s cim se ukvarjam pa sm reku da z linuxom
<CrazyLemon> me prav zanima kaj bi vedeževalka odgovorila če bi imela rdeč avto :D
<sterna> in je reku "aja kul js se ze 15 let"
<sterna> "z linuxom ukvarjam"
<sterna> nism ugovarjal.
<anny> al pa una---vas pa križ boli? ne? super, vas bo že začel
<BigWhale> k men pa ze kr neki casa dve ful lustni jehovki hodta
<BigWhale> pa vsakic prneseta eno pismo
<sterna> ja dej to si pics oblubu
<BigWhale> tko ful lepo na roko napisano
<sterna> pa strazni stolp :)
<BigWhale> mhm
<anny> reci, naj naslednjič prineseta čoln za na Šmarno goro
<sterna> as jih povabu na tower defense kdaj
<BigWhale> cakam na primeren trenutek, da ju na threesome povabim
<sterna> ma on je iz bistrice
<sterna> majo druga brda
<sterna> BigWhale: dej pics no
<sterna> k lustnih jehovk pa res se nism vidu
<sterna> me prov zanima kko to zgleda
<BigWhale> jah tko mau corny oblecena
<BigWhale> v babicino obleko najbrz
<sterna> ja to so vse
<BigWhale> pa zlo lep obraz
<sterna> sam se vid da so lih prov curvy?
<BigWhale> zmeri lepo pocesana pa urejena
<sterna> ves kva je skoda k se ne da teh ludi narocit
<sterna> k bi pol mormone pa jehovce ob isti uri
<sterna> pa bi snemal
<anny> http://xkcd.com/613/
<Seniorita> xkcd: Threesome
<BigWhale> pol bi pa carnage gledal?
<sterna> ja
<dz0ny> http://vimeo.com/58626695 ql
<sterna> ta threesome je kr uredu jas
<sterna> ja
<Seniorita> Stardust on Vimeo
<anny> mormonke so tudi vse v enih dolgih krilih
<BigWhale> three body problem je bil uspesno resen
<anny> mormoni pa kar lušni
<BigWhale> ce neb bil, pol neb nkol prsli na luno
<sterna> BigWhale: numericno
<sterna> ne pa analiticno
<sterna> sej mas mouseover
<sterna> threesome je kr kompleksna stvar uresnic ce si tak cudak k js
<BigWhale> ampak bi bli trapped na lagrangian pointu!
<BigWhale> sej vem da je mouse over no
<sterna> to je kr hud nightmare
<BigWhale> mah ni
<sterna> k tam dejansko si v frictionless vacuumu
<anny> ključno vprašanje je kako izvesti, ne da bi se kdo počutil tretje kolo
<sterna> loh pa pljuvas.
<sterna> ja pa zaupat mors vsem
<sterna> k take reci se hitr ful zapletejo
<sterna> midva sva se pomoje ze ene stokrat pogovarjala o kandidatih
<BigWhale> anny, jah, taksni se morjo najt, k si dost zaupajo al se pa ne poznajo :D
<sterna> pa zmer sklenila da ni dobra ideja
<BigWhale> jest se bom pa rajs vzdrzal nadaljnih komentarjev :)
<sterna> aja no mal sva bedna tut k sva prevec hipija
<BigWhale> in bom zvito spremenil temo
<sterna> pa nama grejo na jetra gumice pa ta stuff
<anny> ufff....mene squrcajo že ker živim v relativno odprti vezi
<BigWhale> jah
<sterna> pr ns pa v tla gledajo sosedje kadar sva glasna
<BigWhale> odvisn od relativnosti
<sterna> domaci so se pa ze navadl
<sterna> se pes ne zavija vec
<anny> na koncu se izkaže da so tudi najbolj liberalni pri teh stvareh najbolj zadrti
<sterna> ja sej to se da razumet, eni ful custveno dozivljajo te reci
<sterna> ze od malega jih pumpajo z disneyem pa prostorsko in casovno neomejeno ljubeznijo
<sterna> ni cudn da je tolk predebelih i guess
<BigWhale> anny, ja... zato k uni k niso liberalni nardijo kako neumnost pa se gredo pol spovedat in so kul
<sterna> liberalnim pa skos na plecih lezi vsa odgovornost :)
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> pol pa traumirajo
<anny> ma ne moreš no
<sterna> cedevite mi je zmankal
<sterna> brb
<BigWhale> jest dans Pepsi pijem
<anny> jest pa proteine
<BigWhale> human?
<BigWhale> ...
<anny> ne vem...ne piše
<BigWhale> joj pr tem je men zmer smesn
<BigWhale> k kaksna zenska rece, da je vegetarianka/veganka
<BigWhale> in pol vsak: 'a cloveske proteine pa jes, a to pa ni sporno'
<anny> bom pogledala
<BigWhale> in mi je totalno mim
<BigWhale> ker folk takoj pomisl na vegetarianstvo in meso
<anny> meni je še bolj smešno, da je med vegetarjanci, veganci toliko debeluščkov
<sterna> hm zaspala je k top
<sterna> tocn tko lezi k k sm jo nehu masirat
<BigWhale> o tem, da je pa to v prvi fazi kanibalizem v neki mal milejsi obliki, pa noben ne pomisl
<anny> na mojih piše mlečne beljakovine, sirotka, beljak, soja
<sterna> zgleda bom zjutri na vrsto prsu
<BigWhale> anny, ma, ni tolk svoh
<anny> joj sterna, pa ne da smo ti uničli akcijo
<anny> + nekaj E-jev
<sterna> pomoje so bli bl obiski
<sterna> k je mela ceu kp mularije
<sterna> smucat pa sankat se hodjo k nm
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fvL2wBzUW4
<Seniorita> Živa smuča - YouTube
<anny> ribez se je umaknil, luknja pa ne
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> tale stardust je pa ful lep film dz0ny
<BigWhale> jaz pravzaprav sploh ne vem kdo je anny
<CrazyLemon> sej noben ne ve....thats the fun part :)
<BigWhale> a se noben ni zgooglal?
<anny> http://s283.beta.photobucket.com/user/martinezvalerio/media/ANNY.gif.html
<Seniorita> Anny Photo by martinezvalerio | Photobucket
<anny> evo, malo pomoči
<sterna> anny, zakaj imas tako velike oci?
<sterna> sorry, bral sm rdeco kapico zanc
<anny> sterna, da te lažje vidim!
<sterna> otroc so se zdej prestraseni
<sterna> u dons sm pa enga tipa z mal norim rotvajlerjom srecu
<anny> hočeš reč, da še ne spijo?
<sterna> cist je bil impresioniran
<sterna> ne ne, spijo na mami
<anny> taser s sabo pa zrukat mrcino
<sterna> mislm, zravn sta sklobcicana
<sterna> sej ga je mel na povodcu
<sterna> sam jsm carotu "stoj" in je zmrznjen obstal
<sterna> in un neki casa gleda pol pa "a je pes?"
<sterna> "je."
<sterna> "pa kr stoji?"
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> uceri se je pa ena cudna psica gont prsla k nemu
<sterna> ga je pa kr krivil
<sterna> ampak je vseen lepo poleg hodu
<sterna> nos je meu pa cist zavihan
<BigWhale> jest sem mel ponavad obratne probleme
<BigWhale> k se je moja psica gonila
<BigWhale> in pol pride tip s psom
<BigWhale> pa jest njemu
<BigWhale> "ej prim psa moja psica se goni"
<BigWhale> un pa brez povodca
<BigWhale> in ovratnice
<BigWhale> pa rece tko: "ja sej kul, ne skrb"
<BigWhale> in pol tko jest grem
<BigWhale> un je pa brez glasu ostal k se je se 15 minut drl za psom
<BigWhale> mau manj no
<BigWhale> in pol pridem jest nazaj s psico
<sterna> hehe
<BigWhale> in mu recem: dej zdej pri psa
<sterna> "no dej prim zdej"
<sterna> hehe
<BigWhale> in un mau tko cudn gleda
<sterna> hmm, to so bli se cajti k sm biu se lahk
<sterna> k so mel pr sosedih enga zmesanga psa k ga niso nkol spustil
<sterna> pa je pol pobegnu
<sterna> kok je blo fino laufat za njim eno uro
<anny> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/psa-tepli-in-polivali-z-vodo-a-drugega-psa-ni-izpustil.html
<sterna> da je omagal
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Lastnica je potrebovala deset minut, da je obvladala podivjanega psa
<BigWhale> zadnjic na zimovanju smo sli na en pohod z mularijo in enim kupom otrok in starsev
<BigWhale> pa pride en pes in se je zacel zaganjat v nas
<dz0ny> sterna: mhm, sej story je tud mal sad.
<sterna> sm prebral ja
<dz0ny> btw če koga znaimajo presežki z animacije/dizajn/arhitektura > http://www.fubiz.net/
<Seniorita> Fubiz™
<sterna> anny: te doge poznam
<dz0ny> zanimajo*
<sterna> lastnik je idiot
<BigWhale> in tko neki casa tezi in pol pride k men, pa ga primem za vrat, prtisnem ob tla in mu sam recem NE!
<anny> lastnica
<BigWhale> pes su takoj stran in no nobenmu vec tezil
<sterna> ne, lastnik
<BigWhale> ... pocutu sem se k beast master
<sterna> lastnici se pomoje sam smiljo
<BigWhale> :D
<sterna> mislm sej je mau zmesana k jih vn voz no
<sterna> BigWhale: to je kul k si na adrenalinu
<sterna> pa mas un beserk powerup
<sterna> pa si ful mocnejsi
<BigWhale> mhm
<BigWhale> men je blo smesn kak folk si pse prpele v solo
<BigWhale> pol smo pa pse ucil komande sedi
<anny> bogi kužki ja
<BigWhale> in zenska stoji nad enim ogromnim nemskim ovcarjem
<BigWhale> pa prav prostor
<BigWhale> al sedi al kwa ze
<BigWhale> in se una nanjga mal usede
<sterna> pa pes postran pogleda :)
<BigWhale> pol pa pes ustane pa jo odnese stran, una pa se kr gor sedi
<BigWhale> pa s takim neznim glaskom: 'sedi!'
<BigWhale> premau nezen glas je bil
<BigWhale> bi mogla bit se mau visja frekvenca
<BigWhale> pol bi sam pes slisal
<BigWhale> hehe
<sterna> hehe
<BigWhale> po mojem grem spat
<sterna> srecno
<BigWhale> nisem se se odlocu
<sterna> js bom se pocaku da se mi do konca poindeksira solr
<BigWhale> kwa me naganjas!
<sterna> ja da nau pric tle k bom obscenosti zganjal
<BigWhale> jest sem Kazam release naredu
<BigWhale> pa ceu dan sem 90's girl pop poslusal
<BigWhale> awesome day1
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> js pa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCd0Wzrxeyc
<Seniorita> Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti - Kinski Assassin - YouTube
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dpAIUvq7Ig
<Seniorita> led zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven - BBC Sessions - YouTube
<BigWhale> Tole
<BigWhale> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD1KqbDdmuE
<Seniorita> Waynes World ('92) - No stairway, denied - YouTube
<anny> jaz grem pa Å¡e malo odtelovadit :)
<sterna> stairway to heaven sm pa enkrat odspilu z enimi mulci iz gimnazije
<sterna> in je blo prov zabavn
<BigWhale> pa ne zdej na poln zelodec!
<BigWhale> al neki
<sterna> js sm su po cedevito
<sterna> ona je gvisn tesca.
<anny> ne saj nimam polnega želodca
<BigWhale> mene sicer mal ma, da bi su v savno, sam nevem ce se mi da
<sterna> oh crap
<sterna> CRIT - CRIT are: FAN_A is 0.000 RPM
<sterna> a mas savno
<sterna> tajkun en.
<BigWhale> ja
<sterna> js grem pa mau na slotech potrolat
<BigWhale> preden grem u savno si s 500taki prizgem cigaro
<anny> savna je 1500 ojrof
<sterna> ja no
<sterna> za ta dnar dobis decent karbonca z aksiumi pa 105
<anny> celo prmoženje
<BigWhale> anny, ja... lahko je tud 15000
<BigWhale> pa 500 tud
<anny> no ja...sam potem moraš še tisti dve jehovki povabit zraven
<BigWhale> joj
<anny> da je prostor izkoriščen
<BigWhale> to bi bla ideja ja
<BigWhale> bajto zakurim na 45 stopinj
<anny> boš vsaj ugotovil, kaj imata pod obleko
<sterna> http://www3.bike-discount.de/bilder/xxl/71004/spire-carbon-6-0.jpg
<BigWhale> pol ju pa naprej povabim
<sterna> evo
<sterna> 1500
<BigWhale> v unih strikanih oblekah jima bo takoj vroce ratal
<BigWhale> :D
<BigWhale> hmmm
<anny> nič..zavijali se bosta v kilometrske brisače
<anny> lahko greš pa z mano v javno savno!
<BigWhale> zdej sem zacel razmisljat ce se jehovke brijejo/depilirajo/epilirajo/laser/phaser/....
<anny> nope
<anny> au natur
<sterna> se transfuzije ne smejo
<BigWhale> anny, jutri se bom savnal
<BigWhale> anny, v javni savni
<BigWhale> grem v orhidelijo
<sterna> huh
<sterna> tm je pa nobl
<sterna> tm sva s suni zigata nardila
<sterna> ampak ne u javni savni
<sterna> tko da nej te ne skrbi.
<anny> nisem še bla, sem pa slišala da je nobel
<sterna> ni treba vsega pobrisat predn se vsedes :)
<BigWhale> men je fajn predvsem zato ker je mir
<sterna> mhm sama sva bla u bazenu od sedmih do polnoci
<BigWhale> pac ni vrescece mularije
<sterna> dobr da mava razlicne kromosome
<sterna> ce ne bi nama se dolgcas ratal
<anny> ;)
<anny> kje pa je vreščeča mularija?
<sterna> v sosednjem kompleksu
<BigWhale> anny, v vseh toplicah :D
<anny> uf, ja
<anny> sem mislila na savno
<sterna> men so atomske toplice taka hm
<BigWhale> anny, sej problem je to, k tud v savno pridejo
<sterna> posebne vrste nostalgija
<sterna> k smo bli mulci je fotr dobu apartma od iskre u uni atomski vasi
<BigWhale> pol te pa prime, da bi kr mulca na kamen vrgu
<anny> a kr v savno jih spustijo? o_o
<sterna> ja v orhideliji ne
<BigWhale> sam se vzrdzis ker ves da bi smrdel
<sterna> drugje pa nism se bil v savni
<anny> zlo prijazno, ja
<BigWhale> anny, men so mulci ze srednjesolci
<BigWhale> :D
<anny> z mano so pa vedno prijazni :P
<sterna> je pa kr dost mladih parckov drugac tam
<anny> ful se trudijo, da ne bi preveč zijali
<sterna> sam pridejo za vikend pa med pocitncami
<anny> to mi je pa...fuj
<sterna> a mas ful zategnjen steznik
<BigWhale> anny, ja, zarad tega so prjazni s tabo, ker gre za navadno sexualno diskriminacijo!
<BigWhale> :D
<anny> če hočeš akcijo v savni, si zakupi plac!
<sterna> aja ne sej niso vulgarni
<anny> nimam nič zategnjenga, to je problem
<sterna> mislm itak je cel kompleks tak
<sterna> poln diskretnih struktur.
<anny> haha
<anny> zelo diskretno rečeno
<BigWhale> jesst se nisem vidu nobenga k bi kej nemoralnega pocel tam
<sterna> ja sej k je tko sezidan da so povsod vogali
<anny> hmmm
<BigWhale> vecinoma zato, k ni nikjer nobenga ponavad
<BigWhale> amoralnega
<anny> načeloma ne bi smeli....
<BigWhale> non-moralnega
<sterna> taki odprti tusi so
<BigWhale> anny, ja, naceloma se ne sme
<sterna> pa kamere majo zlo tko postavlene da se jih od dalec vid
<BigWhale> sam naceloma lahko tud v mestu sam 50 vozis
<sterna> pomoje prov zato da se jim lahko izognes
<sterna> pa vsak petek od 20h do 00h je brez tekstila
<sterna> in je zlo lustn
<anny> ok, če sta dva, ki pridta skupaj, ni blma
<sterna> razn kadar ksni nori rusi uletijo z erekcijami
<sterna> tist ni tok fino
<sterna> ampak to se nama je sam enkrat zgodil
<sterna> pa sva sla vn :)
<anny> ma če pa kdo začne težit
<sterna> to ni
<BigWhale> sterna: takrat pa brisaco zvijes, tko k v soli/... pa sam ZZZAAAP!
<BigWhale> :D
<sterna> so se vseen zase drzal
<sterna> ampak ja, za dekleta je ful zoprn ce jim tezijo
<BigWhale> joj, me je kr zabolel
<sterna> a k si se spomnu kok mokra brisaca zalima
<sterna> k je se 2 tedna rdec
<BigWhale> mah sej men bi blo tud zoprn ce bi mi kaksna zenska zacela tezit
<anny> BigWhale ima izkušnje :)
<sterna> js jih nimam odkar s suni hodm naokol
<anny> najbolj težijo tastari....joooj
<sterna> ona zna tko gledat k da bi se za mokrcem bliskal
<sterna> sm pa zanc prbicikliru mim mkdonalca na celovski in je en dvema dekletoma prov glasno
<sterna> pa zlo vulgarno tezil
<BigWhale> mah
<BigWhale> k pol mors: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghd2tuLhWZQ#t=1m12s
<sterna> da bi on rad kopulacijo
<Seniorita> MAGNIFICO "Halo, gospodicna" - YouTube
<anny> in gospodični sta rekli - Ni šans! :)
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/zofijamazej/status/306331965974515713
<Seniorita> Twitter / zofijamazej: Ali kdo bolje ve, katere ...
<dz0ny> ^sad/lol
<sterna> kr precej ja
<BigWhale> absinte? kolk njih pa?
<sterna> men so sam sosolke tezile
<BigWhale> tolk k linuxov!
<sterna> no pa ene par mlajsih deklet
<anny> pač, žoni, eni abstinirajo...ali absintirajo...whatever!
<sterna> to je prakticno isto
<sterna> js skos sam abstin pijem.
<anny> ni
<anny> ma ni!
<sterna> ok, ni
<sterna> ce mors pihat, ni.
<BigWhale> jest sem nazadnje pil za rojstni dan
<sterna> kerga
<BigWhale> ampak sam tajkunske pijace
<sterna> 4. ? :)
<anny> ki je bil leto ali mesec nazaj?
<BigWhale> anny, v bistvu 23. januarja
<anny> aperolspritz?
<sterna> BigWhale je tak lolek da ma u skype taprav datum
<sterna> pol mu pa vsi cestitajo
<anny> no evo, vedela sem
<sterna> hehe
<anny> pameten poba
<BigWhale> anny, jest drgac kej spijem vsake pol leta kej
<BigWhale> al pa se to ne
<BigWhale> do dveh let nazaj, pa vec k 10 let nisem pil
<sterna> kaj pa zasebnost?
<sterna> js pomoje nikol ne bom pil
<BigWhale> moj rojstni datum ni bas nek podatek, ki bi ga se bal okrog govorit
<anny> jest mam pa 40 dnevni post
<sterna> ksn lsd bi poskusu
<BigWhale> anny, alkoholni?
<anny> pol pa na polno!
<anny> ja
<BigWhale> sterna, gobe probaj
<sterna> bom
<sterna> k otroc zrastejo
<anny> zadnjič sem se malo pregrešila, ker sem dobila rumovo saherco za nagrado
<anny> sterna, kje jih nabavljaš?
<BigWhale> sterna, ja, gobe mors v kontroliranem okolju pojest
<sterna> nism se nikol
<BigWhale> sam je pa tak LOL, da grozn
<BigWhale> pa pet ur drzi
<sterna> anny mam ene kolege k so kr eksperti u drogah
<anny> lulz
<BigWhale> na konc si dehitriran , se jokas od smeha
<BigWhale> :)
<sterna> tko da loh vprasam
<BigWhale> dehidriran
<anny> hm, hm, nič niso prebrale moje velike oke
<BigWhale> www.marlek.si
<BigWhale> tam kupis komplet :D
<BigWhale> in ti zrastejo
<sterna> prebrale cesa?
<BigWhale> anny, velike oke?
<BigWhale> roke?
<BigWhale> koke?
<anny> :)
<sterna> velike oci ma
<anny> no...da ne bo kašen krimič sem uletu
<sterna> sej je slikco ponudla
<BigWhale> ja sej to sem mislu
<sterna> nej uleti
<BigWhale> sam nikol ne ves
<anny> kdo je na drugi strani
<sterna> sej gobe so gobe
<BigWhale> badger bader
<BigWhale> badger
<sterna> al je to tut prepovedan
<sterna> shroom snake
<anny> vse je dovoljeno, dokler te ne dobijo
<BigWhale> to je syntax error no
<anny> ali ne zakupiš stalnega dopusta na Žalah
<BigWhale> gob moras pozret cca 1kg posusenih, ce hoces lethal dose
<sterna> nah jsm odgovorn clovk
<sterna> se ne drogiram
<BigWhale> to je kr precej
<BigWhale> sterna, probi s hiperventilacijo
<BigWhale> tist je tud funny
<sterna> i'd only do it for science
<BigWhale> se lepo ulezes
<BigWhale> pa ene 30x ful globoko vdihnes
<sterna> ne morm k mam zarad bicikliranja hipertrofiran srce
<anny> itak za science potrebuješ nx ponovitev, da dobiš veljavne rezultate
<BigWhale> al pa kr 3 minute dihas
<BigWhale> fejst globoko
<sterna> morm res pretiravat
<BigWhale> in pol k po celem telesu ze cutis mravljince
<sterna> anny ja sej
<BigWhale> sam zajames sapo pa mal drzis
<sterna> k ujo otroc zrastl
<BigWhale> pol pa blackoutas :D
<anny> lahko si pomagaš tudi s plastično vrečko
<BigWhale> anny, ne, tist je drgac
<anny> pa kakšnim lepilom
<BigWhale> ce mas plasticno vrecko pol je lih kontr efekt
<sterna> na himalaji to ne pali :)
<BigWhale> ja... mors dat lepolo al pa kej not
<BigWhale> sterna, se dobr da ne lezes vsak dan gor :>
<sterna> s kolesom
<sterna> aroudzijom
<anny> ma kje spite, da vas ne ukradejo? :)
<BigWhale> hehe
<BigWhale> https://plus.google.com/u/0/100530892038948253747/posts/7yRmAWuEYLK
<Seniorita> Google+
<sterna> ha?
<BigWhale> tale senorita je pa brihtna :d
<sterna> anny sleep is for humans
<BigWhale> anny, spanje je cist precenjen
<BigWhale> joj bancna kartica mi je potekla
<anny> ja, se strinjam
<BigWhale> morm se jutr spomnt dat novo v denarnco
<anny> ampak paše
<BigWhale> pa pin kodo si na roko napisat
<BigWhale> men zlo mal svari pase
<anny> lahko tetoviraš na kakšen skrit del telesa
<sterna> BigWhale: ne pozabt tanove s skarjami razrezat
<BigWhale> spanje ni ena izmed njih
<anny> tako bo imela dostop samo tista, za katero boš hotel
<anny> tastare
<BigWhale> anny, pol bo mau nerodn pred bankomatom
<BigWhale> k sem bom mogu zvirat
<BigWhale> pa slacit
<anny> čudakov vseh vrst je povsod dovolj
<sterna> noben nau trznu ja
<BigWhale> pa pol se kaksna cudna ogledalca na palckah iz ruzaka vlacit ven
<anny> bodo mislili, da pač lulaš po vogalih...sej psi tudi to počnejo
<sterna> zanc sm cist blatn prletu z mtb u skb na ajdovscini
<sterna> u un predprostor z bankomati
<sterna> tako fajn spuro sm puscal za sabo
<anny> bankomati so priljubljeni wc za klošarje
<sterna> pa sm dvignu dnar pa odvijugal naprej
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-01
<sterna> mozno
<BigWhale> a je prsu varnostnik pa je reku: "fant tuki se mors umaknt ne smes tle s kolesi not bit"
<sterna> ne ni
<anny> kje si pa upa!
<BigWhale> a da so nakomati wc za klosarje?
<sterna> sej se me ni vidl
<BigWhale> bankomati
<BigWhale> hmmm
<sterna> se oci k ponavad vn gledajo so ble cist v blato skrite
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/ati-gre-v-sluzbo.jpg
<sterna> takle sm biu
<sterna> sam pac
<sterna> cel rjave barve
<anny> zakaj pa misliš, da so dali vstop samo s skeniranjem
<BigWhale> anny, po mojem so sam spat not hodil
<BigWhale> k je pac bl toplo k zuni
<anny> ma ja
<sterna> men sploh ni jasn zakaj nimamo ene bajte zanje
<anny> če jih je prijelo, niso ravno ob 2h zjutraj iskali wc-ja
<BigWhale> sterna, jest mam cist drgacno opravo k grem v sluzbo... ... ponavad sem u gatah
<anny> saj so
<anny> stanovanjske skupnosti
<BigWhale> k se prvlecem do stola
<sterna> anny: ja ne, take bajte pac
<sterna> k je STROGO PREPOVEDANO pa tko
<anny> cukrarne ni več
<sterna> sam da jih noben neb preganju
<sterna> ke k loh grejo valda ne morjo jit
<anny> tega v tem svetu ne boš doživel
<sterna> kasna anarhija bi pa bla to
<anny> opravilno nesposobnega je treba reducirat na stopnjo otroka
<BigWhale> en mi je en bug prjavu
<BigWhale> argh
<BigWhale> aja sej je ze jutr
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> js mam se 20%
<BigWhale> ok, mal boljs pol
<anny> vem, da spijo pod tistim nadhodom v tivoliju
<sterna> ksne 45 minut
<sterna> a zravn bazenov
<sterna> tm nekje toplo piha vn
<anny> mhm
<anny> verjetno zato
<sterna> moj dedek je rad govoru kko so se v kravjekih grel ko so sli bosi po snegu v solo
<BigWhale> to je se moj fotr govoril
<sterna> ja sej js bom tut
<sterna> hehe
<anny> ja, ta je stara in ponarodela
<BigWhale> sam da tvoj dedek je najbrz se mau starjes pa je se v obe smeri v klanc mogu hodit
<sterna> kasn yorkshireman bi pa bil ce bi to preskocu
<sterna> ja to zihr itak je z iske vasi
<sterna> tam majo v vse smeri klanc
<BigWhale> hudic je, ce je polet velik snega... k je vroce k prasica k kidas
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> dans sem cist presegu kvoto ircanja
<BigWhale> tolazim se s tem, a je na freenode
<anny> :)
<BigWhale> in da se grem community interaction!
<sterna> hm
<sterna> a se odvajas
<anny> kako gre že tista - svakog dana u svakom pogledu sve više napredujem
<BigWhale> argh... Ken mi je lih usel...
<BigWhale> ok, ne bo se dans Kazam v Raringu
<sterna> mhm
<BigWhale> :/
<anny> kolektiven um..pa to
<BigWhale> vcasih je kolektiven neum ...
<sterna> kolektivna zavest
<BigWhale> ok, daily reporte sem dobil
<anny> tudi
<BigWhale> cas je da grem
<sterna> in kolektivna nezavest :)
<sterna> srecno
<BigWhale> kolektivna podzavest!
<anny> seštevek uma v množici je enak umu najšibkejšega člana
<BigWhale> pa kolektivna meta zavest
<sterna> js pa nimam srca da bi suni budil k tko lepo spijo
<BigWhale> navad jih, da je zivljenje kruto
<sterna> nah
<sterna> nocm, k ni
<sterna> prov fino se mamo
<anny> Å¡e prehitro se bodo
<BigWhale> ok, sleepy times... ob petih moram vstat
<sterna> men je profesorca za kemijo na gimnaziji rekla da je zivljenje kruto pa mi dala popravca na konc 4. letnika
<BigWhale> :>
<sterna> pa sm reku "ja, zarad vas"
<sterna> sej pol nism mel popravca k sm bil prevec zajeban
<BigWhale> jest sem mel zmeri ful popravcev
<BigWhale> ponavad zato k so mi prfoxi januarja rekl: "kdo si pa ti, dej vstan mal, da te vidim, ker te se ne poznam"
<BigWhale> pol mi je blo pa zmer mal nerodn
<BigWhale> sam ne prav dolg
<BigWhale> lih tolk, da sem po uri su v racunalnico in pol na naslednje tri ure pozabil
<anny> :)
<BigWhale> al neki
<sterna> joj tista vasa sola je mau cudna zdej
<BigWhale> uf
<BigWhale> ze nisem bil dolg tam
<sterna> pr tancku sm bil zanc
<sterna> je reku da je ponesrec zavil pogledat
<sterna> da je pred vrati oborozen swat team
<sterna> pa not mindless drones
<sterna> in ce tancek to rece
<sterna> pol ves da je neki na tem
<BigWhale> hehe
<BigWhale> ok
<BigWhale> bze
<sterna> srecno
<sterna> mmm porn
<sterna> http://ss13.rapha.cc/en/
<Seniorita> Rapha Spring/Summer 2013
<sterna> so beautiful
<sterna> kr uredu pamze mam
<sterna> ziga se je zbudu pa reku da gre lulat
<anny> ln
<sterna> success!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1729-2: Firefox regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1729-2/
<kekeke> 좋은 아침!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: ASUS Sandy Bridge osnovne plošče in PCI kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39818/#p39818
<dz0ny> hi
<zdobersek> ho
<sterna> vulgarnezi
<zdobersek> my middle name.
<CrazyLemon> is ho?
<CrazyLemon> it fits you
<sterna> "cheap cron jobs"
<sterna> "inquire within"
<zdobersek> http://visual.ly/tale-two-cows
<Seniorita> A Tale of Two Cows | Visual.ly
<CrazyLemon> lol @ new zealand corporation
<CrazyLemon> sam oni majo rajši ovce kot pa krave ;)
<zdobersek> dosti ves.
<zdobersek> kdaj si bil nazadnje tam?
<CrazyLemon> žal nisem bil :/
<CrazyLemon> (yet)
<sterna> js tut se nism bil, mam pa immigration paperwork ze done
<dz0ny> q: Kako CrazyLemon zmanjšamo produktivnost? Damo mu http://www.boobpedia.com/
<Seniorita> Big Tits - Boobpedia
<sterna> to je pa res bedast naziv
<sterna> ce je boobpedia nej bodo all the tits
<sterna> ne pa big
<dz0ny> sterna: tisto mas pa reddit/r/gonewild, maš vse vrste boobs even male
<sterna> ja pa to ni scientific
<miha> dan
<sterna> men so boobs brezveze, i'm only in it for the science.
<sterna> tko kot golden axe v dosboxu ne spilam iz kakrsnegakoli uzitka
<sterna> ampak da preizkusim tipkovnco.
<miha> sterna: kak ne, golden axe je legendardna
<miha> legendarna
<miha> doh
<sterna> miha: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XELb7L0b1NE
<Seniorita> Golden Axe (Sega, 1990) - YouTube
<sterna> ta je sicer dost fail game
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/aplusplus.jpg je bil pa kr success
<sterna> ampak kot receno
<sterna> js v tem ne uzivam
<sterna> spilam izkljucno zato da tipkovnco preizkusam
<CrazyLemon> uu lej ti hitomi tanako :>
<sterna> k sm skrajno resn clovk
<sterna> morm se dodat
<sterna> da nau kdo mislu da se zajebavam.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.boobpedia.com/boobs/Anna_Semenovich
<Seniorita> Anna Semenovich - Boobpedia - Encyclopedia of big boobs
<CrazyLemon> haha @ lastname
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlEaBU-nCsY
<Seniorita> Å ivala Alenka bo vlado - YouTube
<sterna> leet
<sterna> o clock
<miha> sterna: te lahk neki prašam?
<miha> firbc
<sterna> sure
<sterna> a si kej vesel k je strahovlada padla
<sterna> in je posijalo sonce
<sterna> in vse cveti
<sterna> miha.
<miha> sterna: veselim se prihoda trojke
<miha> koncno bodo spucal javni sektor
<lupastro> hehe
<miha> in rdeckarje
<lupastro> se bojim, da ne bodo
<CrazyLemon> caki mal miha..vesel si da je Å¡el JJ???
<CrazyLemon> sounds like a trap
<sterna> miha: ma nc naujo
<sterna> rdeckarjev itak sploh nimamo
<sterna> to so te nalezljive janezove paranoje
<sterna> mamo hardcore komuniste
<miha> ma v bistvu sm vesel, da se je koncala ta neumnost, da jansa vstraja, ceprav nima vecine
<sterna> ampak smo jih lihkar oustal.
<miha> tudi kod podpornik janse, se mi to zdel velka neumnost
<sterna> js upam da se najde ksna nova stranka
<miha> zdj bodo rdeckarji odgovorni za pokop moje domovine
<miha> tud prav
<miha> kar naj pozgejo
<sterna> haha
<sterna> men se zdi da bojo kr uredu vozil
<sterna> jankovic je sposobn pa to
<sterna> stozice v vsako slovensko vas
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8334699/Public-enemy-Alenka-Bratu%C5%A1ek-je-bankrotirala-Slovenijo
<sterna> ves kok bo delovnih mest.
<Seniorita> Public enemy: Alenka Bratušek je bankrotirala Slovenijo - Finance.si
<sterna> nah, ni je
<miha> še o stožicah http://www.finance.si/8334699/Public-enemy-Alenka-Bratu%C5%A1ek-je-bankrotirala-Slovenijo
<Seniorita> Public enemy: Alenka Bratušek je bankrotirala Slovenijo - Finance.si
<sterna> ubistvu je ful bolj pametna k jansa
<miha> ooops
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8334812
<Seniorita> Stožice potrebujejo še 50 milijonov, za zdaj dobijo dva - Finance.si
<sterna> jansa je reku "bankrotiral bomo bedni smo sam dnar zapravlamo"
<sterna> in takoj so se dvignl yieldi za nase obveznce
<sterna> ona je pa rekla "pr nas nau panike"
<sterna> in so padl.
<sterna> pametna je.
<miha> lol
<miha> ja glih to bo
<miha> drugače pa, CrazyLemon, nism tolk fan janše kot sds
<sterna> emotional support za nore investitorje
<sterna> seriously sds no
<miha> in simonca toplak ima dober predlog (ki verjetn žal ne bo šel skoz, ampak dober je) http://www.finance.si/8334698
<Seniorita> Če Janša izgublja, lahko z desnico zmaga Šušteršič? - Finance.si
<sterna> sustersic ni sds
<miha> virant je neresen, s preostankom DL, bi se pa SDS okrepila
<sterna> tut preostanek DL je neresen
<miha> programsko smo kompatibilni
<miha> šuštaršič je kul
<sterna> niti ne
<sterna> ni nesposobn
<miha> seveda je. sm bil njegov fan, predn je bil politik
<sterna> kul pa ni.
<miha> :)
<sterna> se ustreznih soncnih speglov nima
<lupastro> timeout, sam da si pocorn vzamem, ki je zanimva debata :)
<sterna> za bit kul
<lupastro> evo, lahko naprej :)
<sterna> no uglavnm
<sterna> js prcakujem da ta bratuskova odstopi v par mescih
<miha> no pač, jst kot dolgoletn volilec SDS, bi si želel večinski sistem pa da se pridruži ta normaln del DL in NSi
<miha> pa je ena poštena republikansa stranka
<miha> šuštaršič pa ron paula igra
<sterna> js si pa zelim lih obratno
<sterna> namest konzervativnih liberalcev bi rad mel liberalne liberalce.
<miha> sterna: oba imava nemogoče sanje :)
<sterna> predvsem bi pa rad overhaul drzave ker trenutno vsi sam drek mesajo
<sterna> nenadoma noben noce vec predcasnih volitev
<sterna> k je vse strah da bojo zuni ostal
<miha> hja
<sterna> volt bi sli itak sam betonski volilci k vedno volijo isto
<sterna> in bi mel spet SDS vs SD
<lupastro> morali bi začet volit ljudi iz strank, ne pa stranke same..
<sterna> ma
<sterna> morali bi podret cel establishment
<miha> SD in SDS načeloma želita predčasne volitve. SDS ker bo relativno še najmanj zgubla (ima stabilno volilno bazo), SD pa ker bo pobrala VSE glasove PS
<miha> ostali pa seveda ne, tamali vedn cvikajo, če pridejo čez prag
<sterna> nardit novo stranko k radikalno reducira kompleksnost drzave
<sterna> sam js nimam casa mam se ene dve leti dela
<sterna> pol pa loh kr agile government
<sterna> lepo en tak zajeban scrum
<sterna> kjer se kader k ne dohaja sproti ven mece
<sterna> k to nkamr ne pele da v enem letu ni niti enega konsistentnega predloga znatnih sprememb zakonodaje
<sterna> sam neke neumnosti k polciji dajejo vecja pooblastila
<sterna> studentsko delo mamo pa se vedno
<sterna> kasne so to prioritete
<lupastro> slovenija ne rabi nove stranke ampak samo nov sitem vodenja države, brez koalicije in opozicije ampak vsi izglasovani poslanci v enotni koalicij z vrstnim redom zamenjave, če bi kdo sviral postrani
<sterna> ne, novo stranko rabi
<sterna> v obstojecih strankah je dalec prevec sodra ki se samo slepa
<sterna> naredi pa nic
<lupastro> na UE in občinah bi lahko ljudje izglasovali nezaupnic poslancu, ki bi ga zamenjal naslednji v vrsti glede na število prejetih glasov
<sterna> ne mores met stranke k so not ljudje k niti osnovne sole nimajo, ker rabis vsaj par sto sposobnih pismenih ljudi
<sterna> ki bodo prebrali gore pravne literature, predelali prakso in pripravili konsistentne resitve za redukcijo administrativnih ovir
<sterna> ki so najvecji problem nase drzave
<sterna> porkamadona se pdfja ne morm po mailu poslat ne da bi bil v prekrsku
<sterna> "registracija za posiljanje elektronskih racunov"
<sterna> lol.
<sterna> seriously
<miha> a kdo to upošteva?
<sterna> al pa zaposlit koga
<sterna> who cares, tak zakon mamo
<sterna> k pride iz nemcije tip k bi dnar vrgu se najprej mal po glavi praska
<sterna> po pa rece "vafankulo"
<lynxlynxlynx> sej zato so bli teli ravni rezi v ju samo pesek v oči
<lynxlynxlynx> itak da jo je za spucat, ampak ne počez
<sterna> ne najprej je treba zakonodajo ornk prepucat
<lynxlynxlynx> še mal pa bo računsko izdalo spet analizo in je joj
<sterna> ker zdej je tok nekonsistentnosti
<sterna> najhujsa mi je bla zahteva
<sterna> da ce sedis v dveh firmah
<sterna> ena ne more vec drugi izstavlat racunov
<lynxlynxlynx> zakonodaje se ne da hitro spremenit
<sterna> WTF?
<sterna> to je valda pahor sprejel
<sterna> zato da ne bi zidar izcrpaval SCT
<sterna> like he cared
<dz0ny> sterna: agile lol, to je ravno kontra temu k čemur država stremi
<sterna> js pa morm
<sterna> dz0ny: ej
<sterna> moj kolega je na metelkovo uvedu scrum.
<sterna> med anarhiste.
<sterna> vse se da.
<miha> čudaki
<sterna> totalni
<sterna> ampak to je fastest way forward
<miha> mislim, to z metelkovo :)
<sterna> men se to zdi super
<sterna> da se cist skrajno idealisticna mularija pusti prepricat
<sterna> da je corporate management good thing
<miha> a ni to precej avtoritarno, fašistično?
<miha> scrum?
<sterna> nah
<sterna> uresnici je dost kolektivisticn sistem
<lynxlynxlynx> oblika organizacije dela pač
<miha> že, sam en je maršal
<miha> drugi so delavci
<sterna> ne
<sterna> halo
<miha> :)
<sterna> pr scrum je scrum master, k je odgovorn da se do cilja pride
<miha> no saj, Å¡ef
<sterna> pa team, k scrum mastru pove, kaj zmore
<sterna> scrum master nima nobene besede pr tem kaj se bo nardil
<sterna> sam ko team rece da to pa to loh nardi
<sterna> mora on poskrbet da noben v teamu na nic ne caka
<sterna> en del tega je kanban board
<lynxlynxlynx> precej analogno računskemu sodišču heh
<sterna> drug del pa shuffling teama
<sterna> vedno se kje kej zatakne in scrum master se mora takoj pogovort pa najdt resitev
<sterna> zdej sm ze dve firmi vidu kjer se to zlo dobr obnese
<sterna> sicer pol popravlas mal procedure glede na potrebe pa tko
<sterna> ampak je kr ucinkovito
<sterna> je pa res da ce nimas folka k je dedicated pa k ga veseli
<sterna> je tempo cist prevec bolan
<sterna> uglavnem, rabs vlado pa parlament k bosta dejansko delala
<sterna> vsaka dva mesca en nov zakon k zdruzi pa poenostavi vso solato celga podrocja
<sterna> z mal bl resnim pristopom
<sterna> ne da pol na durs prides pa recejo "ja to sicer res tle pise sam js ne vem, v temle zakonu pa drugac pise, tko da se vam ne bi upala rect kako morte"
<sterna> fuck you very much, kaj nej pol nardim
<miha> zaspan.. ti petki res niso produktivni
<sterna> kko niso jsm ze ful naredu dons
<sterna> pa se pol pice mam!
<miha> :)
<miha> čestitke
<sterna> aja
<sterna> cist narobe sm prebral
<sterna> sm mislu da si sodelovc k sm mu lihkar en snapshot naredu
<sterna> da bo loh celo bazo unicu
<sterna> k je tut miha
<miha> sterna: http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2013/02/the-reality-of-developers-life.html posebej zadnja slika?
<Seniorita> The Reality of Developer's Life | Java Code Geeks
<sterna> ja neki u tem stilu
<miha> :)
<sterna> sam js uresnic nism developer
<sterna> sm devops
<sterna> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/
<Seniorita> DevOps Reactions
<miha> Å¡ef?
<sterna> these guys
<sterna> ma bi mogu bit sef ja pa ne znam
<sterna> smo kr najel enga da je sef namest mene
<miha> sterna: Bug goes unnoticed during a presentation
<miha> tale mi tud znana :p
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> najboljsa je un regexp works as expected
<sterna> no pa "meeting the guy who wrote the build scripts"
<sterna> se me zlo custveno dotakne :)
<miha> :)
<dz0ny> sterna: a to dobiš obisk ? :)
<sterna> ja v obeh vlogah sem ze bil
<sterna> wasn't comfortable either way
<sterna> o
<sasa84> o sterna
<sterna> as vidla kasn sonck je k ni vec diktature!
<sasa84> bomo vidl kakšna bo tale alenčica.-.. če ne bo zdej pa kšna druga diktatura :)
<sasa84> jst bi itak vse izselila, k so mi vsi dosadni :)
<miha> ooo sasa84
<miha> molis kej?
<miha> da bo papež naš? :)
<dz0ny> a evropski?
<dz0ny> al kako naš?
<sasa84> miha, a azijski? :P
<sterna> ta alencica se sam nasmehne pa oblake kr odpihne
<sasa84> lol sterna
<sterna> me zanima ce ma zlate zobe
<sasa84> mihi živjo
<sterna> nism je se vidu
<dz0ny> damm spet bom offline
<sasa84> neeeeeee dz0ny neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<dz0ny> root razdelek moram razširit
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> aaa,ok :P
<dz0ny> its a good cause :) probably
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> to pa kr :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lvm?
<dz0ny> nah, ntfs shrink ext4 resize
<CrazyLemon> old skul way.. such a hipster
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> lvm moraš pa kr čez noč pustit
<dz0ny> sam bo to tud trajalo kakšne dve uri
<dz0ny> q a lahko lvm prilepim namesto na dva diska, na dva razdelka na dveh diskih
<miha> sasa84: rodeta sm mislu :p
 * miha ful za
<sterna> najbols je ce sploh ni papeza
<sterna> pol smo vsi bolj papeski
<kekeke> hello sasa84
<kekeke> how was coffee today
<sasa84> kekeke, fantastic! ;)
<sasa84> mihi, imamo druge (boljše) kandidate od frančeka :)))
<kekeke> sasa84 your english is very fine! like coffee
<sasa84> lol :))))
<kekeke> a si že ugotovila kdo te trola
<CrazyLemon> težko ugotovit :>
<kekeke> CrazyLemon fuuu :D
<CrazyLemon> suck it kekekekeke :>
<dz0ny> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=916363
<Seniorita> Bug 916363 – CVE-2013-1775 sudo: authentication bypass via reset system clock
<CrazyLemon> a se tko korejci smejejo? kekeke :>
<kekeke> ja
<CrazyLemon> je bil danes update za sudo
<kekeke> :D
<sasa84> kekeke, lohk bi bil uni4x al kaj je že un model :)
<kekeke> bo kr prov
<sasa84> kaj, si že v koreji? :)
<kekeke> ja en cajt
<sasa84> oooo, najs
<dz0ny> <kekeke>좋은 아침!
<kekeke> od enaindvejstga al kaj je že biu zaen datum
<dz0ny> dead giveaway
<kekeke> dz0ny ja ti si bol pozorn ;)
<sasa84> kekeke, mate že nočko a ne :P
<sasa84> ne bi šou pančat? :P
<kekeke> mja bo polnoč zdele
<CrazyLemon> kekeke is from the future :D
<sasa84> lol
<sterna> lahkonoc pol
<CrazyLemon> tell us our destiny !
<sterna> js grem pa domol se mal po soncku cijazit
<sterna> z biciklom
<kekeke> ah kje ne grem spat :D
<sterna> doma mam se ful dela
<sasa84> ooo kekeke, povej kaj se bo jutr zgodil :P
<kekeke> bom čez 15 minut k bo :D
<sterna> gulfas.
<kekeke> 대한독립만세!
<kekeke> dans je anti-japonski praznik
<kekeke> no Å¡e 4 minute i guess
<sasa84> go japan go :P
<kekeke> filthy jjokbari
<sasa84> na mojem fonu piše sony, ne samsung :P
<kekeke> :O
<sasa84> doma mamo mazdo :P
<kekeke> i don't know you anymore!
<kekeke> :D
<sasa84> ok, pa chevrolet... sam chevrolet je itak kupu korejski daewoo, tko da...
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ooooooo zdobersek, miši moja
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico
<sterna> japan japan iber alles
<sasa84> lol
<kekeke> japan will fall ^___^
<sasa84> nou nou nou
<sterna> baka.
<sterna> hehe
<kekeke> waenom
<kekeke> ibonnom
<zdobersek> ka-me-ha-me-ha!
<zdobersek> sasa84: ayo!
<sterna> js grem domol
<sterna> srecno
<zdobersek> srecno tud teb.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: ASUS Sandy Bridge osnovne plošče in PCI kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39819/#p39819
<kekeke> mater je velik mest :D
<zdobersek> ja.
<kekeke> med dvema podzemnima postajama je skor en tolk k od centra do bežigrada
<kekeke> postaj je pa pomoje čez 300
<kekeke> popravek, 593
<CrazyLemon> 593 je res čez 300!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<kekeke> čist na blef sm ugibu :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj če bi ti nam zrihtu kak kul samsung gadget :>
<kekeke> ha :D
<kekeke> sm biu lih včer v KT Olleh (to je en njihov simobil/mobitel)
<kekeke> sprašval za Galaxy S4
<CrazyLemon> 2 tedna do s4
<kekeke> pa mi je rekla tko potih "... kup to na kitajskem, tle bo 2x draži" :D
<CrazyLemon> a ti že tko dobro govoriš korejsko da znaš vprašat za s4? :D
<kekeke> mal kombiniraš z angleščino, mal mahaš z rokam, pa se že da nekak :D
<CrazyLemon> a celo angleško razumejo :D
<kekeke> haha
<kekeke> you wish
<kekeke> na immigration office sm biu 2 dni nazaj
<kekeke> pa ti ne znajo niti povedat kje je drugo nadstropje po aglešk :D
<CrazyLemon> imigrant :p
<kekeke> ^_^
<kekeke> do konc septembra so mi dal alien status
<kekeke> pol morm pa podalšvat
<zdobersek> kolk nekorejcev vidis v enem izhodu na ulci?
<CrazyLemon> a moraš it vn iz države pa spet nazaj ali je dovolj da sam prideš dam pa rečeš gimme more time ! :D
<CrazyLemon> tam*
<zdobersek> vn iz drzave .. kam pa? v S. Korejo? :>
<zdobersek> good luck.
<kekeke> na japonsko
<kekeke> temu se prov reče "visa run"
<kekeke> resetera se ti takoj k greš vn
<kekeke> zdobersek vidš jih, odvisno kje
<kekeke> če greš v kak Bucheon si lahk tm tud po cel dan pa ne boš vidu nbenga
<CrazyLemon> zihr jih je ogromno v mcdonaldsu :p
<kekeke> niti ni tolk mcdonaldsov
<kekeke> je več starbucksov pa tega coffee shita
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<kekeke> drgač maš pa pol tud itaewon k je bl tak foreigner district
<kekeke> tja pa raj ne grem
<kekeke> fužine basically :D
<CrazyLemon> rape town?
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> dosti ves.
<zdobersek> kdaj si bil nazadnje tam?
<kekeke> septembra lani
<zdobersek> kekeke: ne ti, CrazyLemon :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> he knows!
<CrazyLemon> in zdobersek dosti ja..razgledan sem pač! :))
<CrazyLemon> http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13970_7-57571750-78/ubuntu-touch-beats-firefox-os-to-win-best-of-mwc-from-cnet/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Touch beats Firefox OS to win best of MWC from CNET | Mobile World Congress - CNET Reviews
<kekeke> dammit ne smem muske navijat na glas :(
<kekeke> k eni japonci spijo v sosedni sobi
<zdobersek> http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/Nic+Petminutni/2C8dS1?src=5
<Seniorita> Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music
<zdobersek> tole lahko vrzes na max
<kekeke> zdobersek tole http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-BGTUYBz4E
<Seniorita> Sinan Sakic - Ej od kad sam se rodio - YouTube
<kekeke> :D
<CrazyLemon> Hekos
<CrazyLemon> "Vtičniki so posodbljeni."
<Hekos> eeeek
<Hekos> ha dejansko je to že popravljeno
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<Hekos> anyway začel sm en forum za wordpress
<Hekos> čez par dni bom objavu
<Hekos> http://gik.si/
<Seniorita> Slovenski WordPress Forum | Forum slovenskih uporabnikov WordPress-a
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa bo namen foruma? debata?troubleshooting?
<dz0ny> gledanje slik :)
<zdobersek> ... mack :>
<CrazyLemon> boobs!
<dz0ny> resno nekaj časa so bili lokalni forumi na wp.org
<Hekos> i tried
<Hekos> predelujejo strežnike že kako leto
<Hekos> pa nočejo dodajat novihforumov gor
<Hekos> tk da sm mogu nardit sam
<CrazyLemon> sej Å¡e kako leto pa bo
<CrazyLemon> čemu pa imaš Forums in še Forumi ?
<CrazyLemon> Forum*
<Hekos> da povdarim da so forumi?
<CrazyLemon> Forumi › Forums › Tržnica
<Hekos> oh to
<CrazyLemon> right :)
<Hekos> ker maš pol Forumi > Topic > Neke
<Hekos> pa Forumi > Reply > neke..
<dz0ny> če se gre kdo forum tole je prihodnost http://www.discourse.org/
<Seniorita> Discourse
<Hekos> kako si drzneš
<Hekos> Å¡irit non-free stuff
<Hekos> shame on you
<dz0ny> Hekos: kaj je s tabo
<dz0ny> čemu pa je un fork tam gor
<dz0ny> za večerjo?
<CrazyLemon> sej na prvi strani piše Free pa Open :)
<dz0ny> če ni free pa open sploh ne omenjam, for future reference
<Hekos> ha pa res
<Hekos> gledam licenco
<dz0ny> sej wp tud potem nebi smel uporabljat al kako?
<Hekos> ko so tole objavli je blo vse skup murky
<dz0ny> uni tud razvoj sponzorirajo
<dz0ny> tist je bla diaspora
<dz0ny> pa geekbudy
<Hekos> oh right
<Hekos> sorry
<Hekos> well dispora je tut bla free kao
<Hekos> vlk dnarja je Å¡lo v to pol pa so zginli ;D
<dz0ny> ja ker se niso zavedal v čem je problem distributed social network...
<dz0ny> pač vsak nima strežnika pa časa se igrat z ror
<dz0ny> isto problem tenpole/splinternet... :)
<Hekos> eh to bi Å¡e Å¡lo
<Hekos> pač bi mel ponudnike
<Hekos> problem je bolj če maš open platform pa deliš stvari okol .. once on the internet...
<dz0ny> neki se ene pa folka igra na ruter software pa xmpp
<dz0ny> torej tvoj ruter je del omrežja, ki skrbi da storitev func.
<dz0ny> sam to ma isti problem, samo geek zna/upa tak software dat na ruter
<dz0ny> raspi je pa mal killer za to :)
<Hekos> je to tist kar sm bral da se v primeru izpada interneta povežejo routerji prek radijske mreže ?
<Hekos> er lika
<Hekos> linka
<dz0ny> nvm, to naj bi bil emergency mode neki, tud mobiteli bi kao morali met to
<dz0ny> https://tent.io/docs
<Seniorita> Protocol Introduction · Tent - the decentralized social web
<dz0ny> sam hotel so na ruter spravit :)
<dz0ny> pač v c ne v ruby, b3 baza pa na flash drive
<dz0ny> pa miha pravi da nekaj dela podobnega :)
<Hekos> zanimivo
<dz0ny> a mamo kaj časa za tf2?
<dz0ny> po dolgem času spet? :)
<zdobersek> uh
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek
<sterna> tok sm spucu bicikl da se skoz vid
<sterna> ce se dost hitr vrtijo kolesa.
<zdobersek> sasa84: ?
<sasa84> o zdobersek
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> o sasa84.
<dz0ny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nashi_(youth_movement)
<Seniorita> Nashi (youth movement) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 * dz0ny shocked
<dz0ny> na tvslo2 je bil dokumentarc
<CrazyLemon> kaj je tako shocking
<dz0ny> da kaj takega se obstaja, oziroma vzpostavlja
<dz0ny> v bistvu so pro putin skupina, ki uporablja metode nacisticne mladine
<dz0ny> zanimivo je da so to izobrazeni mladi ljudje
<CrazyLemon> foolish young ppl
<dz0ny> v slo drugace obstaja iskra, sam so zelo majhni
<sterna> prov zlo izobrazeni ne morjo bit
<sterna> kva je pa iskra?
<sterna> a tut ksna neonaci stvar?
<dz0ny> pojma nim kaj so vem samo da so pro-*
<CrazyLemon> pro electricity
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> haha..ena bolših reklam je ta za beetle convertible
<zdobersek> dej, opisi
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<CrazyLemon> ta hulu je čuden
<CrazyLemon> včasih streama normalno pa reklame štekajo
<CrazyLemon> včasih pa reklame laufajo stream pa šteka
<dz0ny> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/1043149
<Seniorita> Bug #1043149 “[regression since 12.04] ntfs-3g refuses to mount ...” : Bugs : “ntfs-3g” package : Ubuntu
<dz0ny> tole je zanimivo
<dz0ny> win8 ko se ugasne dejansko konča vse programe
<dz0ny> jedro pa da v hibernacijo
<dz0ny> če hočeš mountat tak pogon ne gre :)
<dz0ny> kmalu bo kak virus začel to izkoriščat :)
<CrazyLemon> fine with me :)
<yang_> he-he http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoVDU5Nc2bE
<Seniorita> why Linux will never succeed! - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> because you cant play games on it
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> oh wait..you can :>
<yang_> because it has a black backroung with white forground called console !
<yang_> and yellow letters
<dz0ny> tip še nikoli ni slišal za eary adopters ali promotorje
<dz0ny> uploaded a video
<dz0ny>   
<dz0ny>               
<dz0ny>       3 years ag, he was prowen wrong
<dz0ny>     
<dz0ny> joj*
<sasa84> ooo žanko ej šou :(
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> [22:46] * zdobersek (~zdobersek@cpe-77.38.31.63.cable.t-1.si) has left #ubuntu-si
<sasa84> [22:46] <sasa84> ooo žanko ej šou :(
<sasa84> [22:46] * zdobersek (~zdobersek@cpe-77.38.31.63.cable.t-1.si) has joined #ubuntu-si
<sasa84> [22:46] <sasa84> oooo
<sterna> you're wrong!
<CrazyLemon> is she?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sterna> you all are.
<CrazyLemon> are we?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sterna> sm zracunu in mi je cist drugac prslo.
<dz0ny> http://www.technologyreview.com/news/511756/ubuntu-off-to-a-promising-start-on-smartphones/
<Seniorita> An Early Version of Ubuntu’s Touch-Centric OS Looks Smartly Designed, and Worth Watching as It Develops | MIT Technology Review
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-02
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Steam February Survey Stats: Linux Market Share Has Almost Doubled Compared To January  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/K4ddpvespV4/steam-february-survey-stats-linux.html
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: AppIndicator Support For GNOME Shell With A New Extension  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/LuhD6XTtptQ/appindicator-support-for-gnome-shell.html
<sasa84> jow
<Sky[x]> lp
<kekeke> čer
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: UDS-i od sedaj preko spleta, bo Ubuntu postal rolling release?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39820/#p39820
<dz0ny> dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Bo Ubuntu postal rolling release?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39821/#p39821
<dz0ny> tale kernel 3.8-ubuntu-9 je pravi pain in the ass
<dz0ny> hehe http://tehnik.mobitel.si/najbolj-zanimivi-mobiteli-in-tablice-na-mwc-2013/ ,se vid da je avtorica članka promotorka m$
<Seniorita> Najbolj zanimivi mobiteli in tablice na MWC 2013
<CrazyLemon> wii.. prvih 30km v novi sezoni
<zdobersek> like a pro
<sterna> eh
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/42771468
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | JeBela Cesta near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<sterna> primorci.
<sterna> Year-to-Date 	
<sterna> Distance 	822.2km
<sterna> Time 	41hr 6m
<sterna> Elev Gain 	6,110m
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Desktop Weather App February’s Biggest Selling Ubuntu App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/AaGwBoOv24g/desktop-weather-app-februarys-biggest-selling-ubuntu-app
<sterna> o
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gc2uYOfodE
<Seniorita> JeBela Cesta 2013 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek like a pro boss!
<zdobersek> lepi kraji
<dz0ny> git remote add origin git@github.com:dz0ny/RTL8192CU-3.7-3.8.git
<dz0ny> git push -u origin master
<dz0ny> ups nvm
<dz0ny> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMxNTQ
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] Linux Gamers Make Up ~2% Of Valve's Steam Users
<zdobersek> elita.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-JYHfX6kmc
<Seniorita> Aeroscraft Blimp: The Rebirth of the Airship - YouTube
<sterna> kurec.
<sterna> nismo vec 1% al kva
<sterna> what a letdown.
<sterna> morm zacet tezit "kdaj bo steam za BeOS"
<dz0ny> a beos je še živ :)
<sterna> upam da ne :)
<sterna> no sej ni bil neki groznga no
<sterna> zgolj marginaln
<dz0ny> mhm se spomim da je bil k enemu Monitorju "CD" priložen
<dz0ny> takrat sem prvič slišal, ga sprobal
<CrazyLemon> http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/8437859
<Seniorita> Cycling for All Challenge | Most km (Cycling (sport), Cycling (transport), Mountain biking) Challenge | Endomondo
<CrazyLemon> hah..marko baloh uporablja endomondo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> se ena elita.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek join the elite
<zdobersek> sem med TP elito
<dz0ny> oh the joy, wireless dela
<dz0ny> tega linusa bi blo treba tud nekam enkrat poslat
<dz0ny> changes function name brakes everything
<zdobersek> izvoli :>
<zdobersek> make the stand!
<dz0ny> http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2013/03/how_i_am_a_roman_catholic.html :)
<Seniorita> How I am a Roman Catholic - Roger Ebert's Journal
<sasa84> Hejhou miške
<sterna> zdravo sasa84
<sasa84> O sterna
<sterna> soup
<sterna> aha vidm da si na mobitelu k ti velike zacetnice sili
<sasa84> Jah, mam vaje... Pa zdj mam cajt :-)
<sasa84> Najbl sovrazm k ni autocomplete za nicke
<macek123> pozdravljeni
<macek123> je kdo tu?
<Aseq> Ja, zivjo
<yang2> macek123: vsi smo tu
 * dhbiker se skrije
<macek123> v redu
<Aseq> Lepo da si zadovoljen da smo vsi tukaj
<Aseq> In da si se nam pridružil
<ziga555> macek123 kaj bo dobrega?
<sterna> macek123: a si ti kej v sorodu z mpg123?
<dz0ny> hi macek123
<macek123> ne ne poznam mpg123
<dz0ny> sterna: lol, al pa ogg123
<macek123> v čem je fora haha
<macek123> mpg in ogg a niso to formati?
<macek123> ogg je video format
<macek123> ej eno vprasanje imam
<macek123> jaz hočem posneti filemček iz virtualboxa
<macek123> ampak problem je v tem da je filmček zanič
<macek123> probal sem že z recordmydesktop ali recordmyscreen ne spomnem se in z instambulom
<macek123> kaj bi lahko bilo narobe?
<lynxlynxlynx> premočno stiskanje
<macek123> bom dal en screenshot da si boste predstavljali
<dz0ny> macek123: kazam
<dz0ny> https://launchpad.net/kazam
<Seniorita> Kazam Screencaster in Launchpad
<dz0ny> drugače pa ima virtualbox tudi direktno možnost snemanja
<dz0ny> vboxmanage -h ti bo več povedal
<macek123> tale komanda bo v redu? VBoxHeadless -c -f filmcek.avi -s mojVM
<macek123> evo še slikica kako spacka filmček http://i.imgur.com/iO99edf.png
<CrazyLemon> a snemaš znotraj virtualboxa al iz hosta? :)
<macek123> iz hosta
<CrazyLemon> nvm :D
<macek123> a Kazam pa ne bi takole spackal? ne bi se rad Å¡e enkrat zafrknil (
<macek123> *:(
<sterna> kako se enkrat zafrknil
<sterna> testiraj.
<sterna> aja vidim kaj te moti
<sterna> kompresija
<sterna> poskusi s kazamom
<sterna> meni ok dela
<macek123> ok bom
<kiborg_> Pozdravljeni
<macek123> živjo
<kiborg_> Imam teažavo z nvidio na 64 bitnem sistemu
<kiborg_> čudno je da so nviviini gonilniki delovali na 32 bitnem sistemu
<kiborg_> tu pa nvidia ne zazna pravilno mojega zaslona.
<kiborg_> Ker ne morem nastaviti pravilne resolucije mi pol zaslona manjka
<dz0ny> ker ubuntu, kateri gonilniki foss ali blob...
<kiborg_> seveda seveda... oprostite. Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit vprašanja o gonilnikih pa na žalost ne razumem.
<macek123> šteka in zafrkava ne več ampak slika je zelo pod čudnim kotom... :( http://i.imgur.com/7HWm4JJ.png
<kiborg_> gonilnike sem nastavljal vb programskih virih dodatni gonilniki
<CrazyLemon> kiborg_ pa si zihr da so nameščeni? dkms status;uname -r     prilepi v terminal ter skopiraj izpis
<dz0ny> macek dodatne gonilnike za win si namestil
<dz0ny> guest additions neki
<macek123> virtualbox guest additions
<kiborg_> 3.5.0-25-generic
<macek123> mislim da sem jih pa jih bom probal Å¡e enkrat namestit
<CrazyLemon> kiborg_ prilepil si samo en ukaz js pa sm ti napisal 2
<zdobersek> UnsatisfiedLemon
<CrazyLemon> very
<macek123> sem preveril in so nameščeni
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/02/evernote-hacked/
<Seniorita> Evernote issues site-wide password reset after hackers access user details
<sterna> macek123: a to ti kazam nardi?
<macek123> jap
<sterna> zanimiv
<sterna> dost nenavadno really
<sterna> skoda k ne znam pomagat
<sterna> kero verzijo kazama pa mas?
<kiborg_> dkms status ne da rezultata
<CrazyLemon> kiborg_ kar pomeni da nvidia gonilnik ni nameščen
<kiborg_> oh
<CrazyLemon> macek123 če boš BigWhale-a dost lepo vprašal ti bo zihr vedu pomagat..glede na to da sodeluje pri razvoju kazama
<macek123> 1.3.4-0ubuntu1 piše v About Kazam
<macek123> pa aja probu sm to stran posnet pa je isti učinek
<CrazyLemon> kiborg_ dpkg -l nvidia* |grep ii           vse skupaj prilepi v terminal pa povej če kaj izpiše
<kiborg_> ii  nvidia-common                             1:0.2.71.1                                amd64        transitional package for ubuntu-drivers-common
<kiborg_> ii  nvidia-settings-experimental-310          310.14-0ubuntu1                           amd64        Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<dz0ny> macek123: VBoxVRDP -s win72 -c -f test.mp4
<CrazyLemon> kiborg_ sudo apt-get purge nvidia-settings-experimental-310;sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<CrazyLemon> to ti bo  zbrisalo orodje za 310 gonilnik
<dz0ny> moraš met pa oracle extension in guest additions nameščene
<CrazyLemon> ter namestilo 304 gonilnik
<CrazyLemon> 295*
<macek123> napiše da ne najde komande
<CrazyLemon> 304 očitno še ni na voljo za 12.10
<dz0ny> macek123: aja potem maš ose verzijo
<macek123> ose verzijo?
<dz0ny> open source
<dz0ny> kaj pa z x11grab?
<dz0ny> to si testiral
<CrazyLemon> kiborg_ a bo?
<macek123> a lahko bolj po domače ker sem še bolj nov :)
<macek123> zanimivo.
<macek123> zdej mi je pa lepo posnelo.
<macek123> hm.
<kiborg_> Mislim da deluje
<dz0ny> webm pri kazm je najbolj varna izbira
<kiborg_> Grem resetirati
<kiborg_> To je nazadnje povzročilo težave.
<CrazyLemon> kaj? resetiranje?
<macek123> vidim problem
<macek123> če dam fullscreen mi dela v redu
<macek123> če pa dam area in izberem področje začne zafrkavat
<macek123> no saj ni problema, bom že s fullscreen posnel
<dz0ny> ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -f x11grab -r 30 -s ŠirinaxVišina -i :0.0+zamixlevo,zamikgor -threads 0 moj.webm
<dz0ny> zgornji ukaz lahko uporabiš za obrezano
<dz0ny> podatke dobiš z xwininfo
<dz0ny> klikneš na okno in ti da podatke za zamik in višino,širino okna
<CrazyLemon> macek123 kot vidiš..dz0ny ne zna po domače :p
<dz0ny> BrihtaLemon: izvolite to povedati po domače
<CrazyLemon> macek123 po domače.. uporabi fullscreen
<macek123> ja bo najbolj preprosto
<macek123> a kakšen shortcut je da ustavim snemanje?
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko potem uredis video
<macek123> uporabljam openshot a misliš da bo tudi ko ga tm uredim tako gigantski video (za kkšno minuto pride po več gigabajtov vn ko snemam)
<CrazyLemon> macek123 če izbereš pravi profil ne bo
<macek123> kater bi bil najbolj pripročljiv hočem da bo v redu kvaliteta in fpsji ker želim posnetek dati na youtube, pa 720p bo zadosti
<CrazyLemon> potem izbereš youtube
<CrazyLemon> 720p
<CrazyLemon> :d
<macek123> malo neumno vprašanje je bilo tole ane ;)
<macek123> okej hvala
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/gbuZbYG.png
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously.. you are jailbaiting me?
<dz0ny> http://joyent.com/blog/linux-performance-analysis-and-tools-brendan-gregg-s-talk-at-scale-11x /cc sterna pa itak obvlada :)
<Seniorita> Linux Performance Analysis and Tools: Brendan Gregg's Talk at SCaLE 11x - Blog - Joyent
<zdobersek> jaz ne
<zdobersek> zdej je itak ze dost stara.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no..drugič raje linkaj sliko ko se kaj vidi in je legalne starosti :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: are you from the FBI?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i am!
 * CrazyLemon is a proud female body inspector
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ZOMG SO AM I!
<zdobersek> brofist!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek liar..show me your FBI badge
<CrazyLemon> kiborg pa zgleda ne bo pršu nazaj
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I left it on the other Internet.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZfzgWaTLbc
<Seniorita> Najboljši Harlem Shake - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> najbl lame harlem shake ever
<macek123> zelo dober je bil ja
<zdobersek> izreden.
<zdobersek> najbolj zalostno glede tega harlem shakea je blo to, da so ga slovenski mediji pobral sele po dobrih dveh tednih
<CrazyLemon> a so ga?
<CrazyLemon> aja...HS in general
<CrazyLemon> najbolj zalostno je da so ga sploh pobrali :)
<dz0ny> le zakaj bi slovence prikrajšal :>
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Firefox’s New Theme Starts Taking Shape on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8vqQ7txx0aw/firefoxs-new-theme-starts-taking-shape-on-linux
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Will Usable In ‘Couple of Weeks’ Says Shuttleworth  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xc0xxQ9C8qI/ubuntu-touch-will-usable-in-couple-of-weeks-says-shuttleworth
<CrazyLemon> zero dark thirty.. kr kul movie
<dz0ny> redheads are ql
<CrazyLemon> indeed
<dz0ny> še kaj drugega priporočaš od filmov
<CrazyLemon> argo? :)
<dz0ny> videl
<dz0ny> http://trakt.tv/user/dz0ny
<Seniorita> dz0ny's Profile - trakt
<CrazyLemon> nice
<CrazyLemon> olajšal boš delo tožilcem
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<dz0ny> :)
<sterna> gingers?
<dz0ny> hm se vid da trakt uporabljajo sam geeki
<dz0ny> star wars, matrica na prih mestih
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-03
<Sky[x]> lp
<kekeke> lp
<kekeke> kaj pa ti tok zgodi pokonc Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> ej zgodaj spat sel :)
<Sky[x]> pa ti?
<Sky[x]> tole sem poh=gledov
<Sky[x]> http://video.kiberpipa.org/fri_kolena_leskovec/
<Seniorita> Do Kolen v Blatu - Omrežja, Stanford in Silicijeva dolina - Dr. Jure Leskovec - kiberpipa
<Sky[x]> pogledov?
<kekeke> Sky[x] js sm sicer že dolg pokonc
<kekeke> šu vn včeri
<kekeke> in pol smo Å¡li v sauno ob 5 zjutri
<Sky[x]> haha
<Sky[x]> in kaj zdj kej delas?
<kekeke> in pol smo prespal tm
<kekeke> v sauni lol
<kekeke> nč dam sm pršu pred parimi urami
<Sky[x]> ce so blé zenske fajn drgac pa ne :P
<kekeke> itk da so ble
<kekeke> matr zuni je -5 pol jih pa vidš k hodjo okol v tolk kratkih hlačkah da se jih sploh ne vid
<kekeke> kaj bo Å¡ele polet
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> "__
<Sky[x]> :))
<Sky[x]> iz kje pa si sploh?
<kekeke> seul
<Sky[x]> kekeke: ni ti hudga :D
<Sky[x]> kaj pa delas tam ? :D
<Sky[x]> kekeke: andrej si ti ?
<kekeke> jeste
<kekeke> ma mal sm mogu okolje menat
<Sky[x]> fajn fjan :)
<Sky[x]> za kok casa si pa sel?
<kekeke> nevem Å¡e :P
<Sky[x]> haha
<Sky[x]> od cesa pa zvis pol tam al kje delas al kako ?
<kekeke> yup, sej se zmer kej najde
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Tomato: preusmeritev IP-ja na drug IP za vse naprave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39822/#p39822
<sterna> o
<sasa84> jou ;)
<lowkey> re
<ahac> Yaaic ftw
<CrazyLemon> da faq je yaaic
<CrazyLemon> jajc?
<ahac> Mobile irc ki dela
<ahac> Lp :)
<CrazyLemon> sej vsi delajo :9
<CrazyLemon> Latest Beta Driver	116 MB	13.2 Beta	2/27/2013
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<dz0ny> in?
<CrazyLemon> niso updateli changeloga tko da ne vem kaj je novega
<dz0ny> lahko ti povem kaj ni novega
<dz0ny> un logo je Å¡e kr
<CrazyLemon> mene ne moti :D
<zdobersek> mene bi kej druzga motl, ce bi mel APU ...
<dz0ny> mega CloudFlare Was Down Due To DNS Outage, Taking Down 785,000 Websites
<dz0ny> oh those precious  time saved from 4chan staring at gooatse
<dz0ny> also http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ijg_S4c2o9w
<Seniorita> Oh Oh Kopstoot - YouTube
<dz0ny> http://www.delo.si/assets/media/picture/20120920/Franja.jpg :)
<sterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6707092_460s_v1.jpg
<sterna> o
<anny> cao
<sterna> soup
<anny> dober tek
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE9a41aHjl0
<Seniorita> JeBela Cesta 2013 - YouTube
<sterna> sibam na javor pa pol cez grosuple do rudnka
<sterna> ajde
<anny> uuuu, hudo dramatična muska
<anny> brb
<frojnd> peeesmo, strava mi kr odreze del poti pred "tapravim" ciljem
<CrazyLemon> zato ker strava sux
<CrazyLemon> :>
<frojnd> al pa moj tulilu :)
<dz0ny> agps.enabled=1 v build.prop
<dz0ny> fixes most problems with gps
<dz0ny> to je samo cm/aokp/pac valid ostali morajo delat bp
<anny> cau
<dz0ny> ce ne evropski ntp strežniki maybe
<anny> anybody?
<anny> a sej so...uf (*vzdih olajšanja*)
<anny> nautilus-dropbox in dropbox se neki tepeta
<anny> katerega naj najprej naložim?
<dz0ny> probably nautilus-dropbox
<dz0ny> on potem namesti lokalen dropbox
<dz0ny> also definiraj tepeta?
<anny> Naslednji paketi imajo nerazrešene odvisnosti:  nautilus-dropbox:
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get  upgrade -f
<dz0ny> Å¡e prej pa sudo apt-get update
<anny> dz0ny - sem že ugotovila, da mora biti update first
<dz0ny> huh
<dz0ny> POZOR: Naslednjih paketov ni bilo mogoče overiti!
<dz0ny>   python-gpgme nautilus-dropbox
<anny> krbniške mape (/var/lib/dpkg/) ni mogoče zakleniti.
<dz0ny> anny: jp ena namestitev je borked
<anny> evo zajca!
<dz0ny> sudo killall aptd
<anny> s presledkom najbrž
<dz0ny> killall
<dz0ny> nč presledka
<anny> ok
<anny> ubit
<dz0ny> sedaj update pa upgrade z -f
<dz0ny> epp https://soundcloud.com/moshimoshimusic/teleman-cristina
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<anny> oboje ok
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<dz0ny> pa dvakrat boš mora potrdit
<anny> rešeno, dela!
<anny> sem že noter
<anny> dz0ny, najlepša hvala! :*
<frojnd> dz0ny | agps.enabled=1 v build.prop <- ja, morm nazaj rootat tulilu
<dz0ny> frojnd: :)
<frojnd> sm ga moral unrootat in namestit original fw ker sm dobival black screen of death, garancija pa ne velja ce je rootan :)
<dz0ny> sicer pa maš en buildprop wizzard special za gps
<frojnd> brez roota?
<dz0ny> ne
<frojnd> :)
<dz0ny> samsung?
<frojnd> lg optimus one \m/
<dz0ny> ni vse v build prop
<dz0ny> odvisno od čipa
<dz0ny> pr enih moraš še injectat en fw za agps
<dz0ny> cela znanost okol tega
<frojnd> mja vem :)
<CrazyLemon> kako bi agps pomagal da ne bi odrezalo zadnjega dela poti?
<frojnd> jah.. strava ne zdrzi mojga tempa :D
<CrazyLemon> agps pomaga pri prvem povezovanju z gps sateliti
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: verjetno ni imelo čas zračunat al pa je bil podatek večji od filtra nastavljenga v appu
<dz0ny> torej glede na prejšno pot ni bil dost natančen podatek
<dz0ny> v sdk maš en mehanizem ki to počne samodejno
<dz0ny> aka filtrira gps
<dz0ny> čas bi bil že da nardijo cloud based gps
<dz0ny> al pa da lahko potem procesiraš iz raw podatkov
<frojnd> mhm
<frojnd> najbolj lustno je, ce mas sam gps vklopljen (flight mode)
<frojnd> se nacakas, da prvic poveze
<CrazyLemon> res je..ampak nato ko ti po tem ponovno vzpostavi čakaš samo nekaj sekund
<dz0ny> ce smo točni ni fora v tem da se poveže, sam za zračunat rabi dolgo časa
<CrazyLemon> če ni fora v tem da se poveže..potem lahk beleži tudi brez povezave? :))
<dz0ny> ker je pomembna ura, čim bolj natančna je tem hitreje bo lahko določil lokacijo + število satelitov in signal le teh
<dz0ny> v bistvu najbolj je problem dobit točno lokalno uro
<frojnd> tu na hrvaskem mi dost hitrej poveze, ce sm na umts uz hspa
<frojnd> oz*
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to problem dobit..sej jo dobiš od bazne postaje ane?
<dz0ny> ja pa ni točna :) gsm standard ni bi zasnovan za gps točnost
<dz0ny> http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/24/3801974/microsoft-cloud-offloaded-gps-cuts-power-consumption-99-percent
<Seniorita> Microsoft's cloud-based GPS gets your location with a tiny fraction of the power | The Verge
<CrazyLemon> co-gps sux :)
<dz0ny> je pa dobra ideja
<dz0ny> al pa če daš atomsko uro v mobitel pa jo ob prvem zagonu super sinhroniziraš
<CrazyLemon> ideja že..ampak na splošno pa sux :)
<dz0ny> sploh pa , kaj se dogaja z galileo
<dz0ny> tem evropskim gps
<CrazyLemon> lani so nekaj satelitov poslali v orbito
<CrazyLemon> všeč mi je to kar samsung počne
<CrazyLemon> gps + glonas čipe daje
<dz0ny> ja sam to še vedno štom žre
<dz0ny> too much
<CrazyLemon> vse žre štrom..ampak so dosti bl natančni
<dz0ny> me zanima kaj bo prej cloud based gps al baterije z grafena
<CrazyLemon> vem da prvega ne bom uporabljal.. :)
<Seniorita>  [SI-CERT Novice] MiniDuke v Sloveniji  http://www.cert.si/obvestila/obvestilo/article/miniduke-v-sloveniji.html
<zdobersek> ELI5: cloud-based gps
<zdobersek> nao
<dz0ny> veš da ateku pa mami ni treba delat, smo te kupili pri stricu v aziji
<zdobersek> ELI20: cloud-based gps
<dz0ny> lej da nauš plonkow, ti mi lahko seminarsko nardimo za 20€
<dz0ny> aka z google transalte ti prevedemo un the verge članek, pa za vir eno knjigo iz knjižnice ki menja gps
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: co-gps sux, gps pa je kul?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ce se ti da ..
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/muterecords/apparat-krieg-und-frieden-1
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek its OK
<dz0ny> http://2045.com/
<Seniorita> 2045 Initiative
<zdobersek> ze jst sam sem tezaven
<zdobersek> zakaj bi se svoj avatar mel?
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ld9m8Xrpko0 :)
<Seniorita> Black Mirror | Starts 11th February | Channel 4 - YouTube
<zdobersek> kdaj pride nov sherlock ven ... ?
<dz0ny> !g bbc sherlock season 3
<Seniorita> BBC Sherlock Season 3 Delayed Until 2014 | The Mary Sue http://www.themarysue.com/sherlock-season-3-delayed/
<dz0ny> itak star trek ga zaposljuje
<zdobersek> wha
<zdobersek> wha
<zdobersek> eh, jebes
<dz0ny> zdobersek: the following si poglej
<dz0ny> tale http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoAYjNqeUxo še najbolj pokaže vzdušje
<Seniorita> The Raven | THE FOLLOWING | FOX BROADCASTING - YouTube
<macek123> živjo
<dz0ny> its seriously creepy
<dz0ny> macek123: zivjo
<zdobersek> niti nimam cajta.
<zdobersek> HIMYM, New Girl in Modern Family, to spremljam
<CrazyLemon> zgleda precej lame
<zdobersek> HIMYM se tko letos konca, New Girl je pa ze malo dosadan
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek community?psych?
<CrazyLemon> 2 broke girls?
<CrazyLemon> 2 1/2 men ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni dovolj kvalitetno zame.
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ah..hipster wannabe ;)
<zdobersek> house of cards se nekoc enkrat pogledam, mogoc se lost na novo
<CrazyLemon> 1600 penn je ok ko je dolgčas :)
<zdobersek> ta the following je mal prevec ... nasilna serija?
<dz0ny> Bl triller not much blood samo ideje
<dz0ny> več je v spartacus ap pa game of thrones
<sterna> evo
<sterna> da vidmo kaj sm naredu.
<zdobersek> uh, se got pride konc mesca ven
<zdobersek> homeland bi se bil mogoce za pogledat
<dz0ny> homeland je tud kul
<dz0ny> HIMYM alternativa je shameless
<zdobersek> ne rabim alternative, ze HIMYM mi postaja odvec
<dz0ny> hm jaz trenutno gledam the following, TBBT, shamless, POE, Nikita, cakam pa game of thrones
<CrazyLemon> tbbt!
<dz0ny> berem pa od jonata book o cm, in pa private berlin
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYWVLZkFLtc
<Seniorita> Cloud Atlas Sextet - Piano XXXL - YouTube
<dz0ny> tocn Cloud Atlas book moram prebrat
<zdobersek> hah, jst tud
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h8eyHaoNMA
<Seniorita> The Last Exorcism Part II Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Horror Movie HD - YouTube
<anny> ni za feeble minds, mind!
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> nate
<sterna> za feeble minds
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/cat-digging.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/domace-zivali.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/footsteps.jpg
<anny> zanimivo, da ime demona niso vzeli iz krščanske tradicije, ampak Vojne zvezd!
<anny> in ni on, temveč ona!
<anny> http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Abeloth
<Seniorita> Abeloth - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/tretjitretji
<sterna> ce kdo ni bil zuni
<anny> hudooo!
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/42975726
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Long Way to Grandma near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<zdobersek> video cakamo ... :>
<anny> no, zdaj ko sem dobila žensko zamenjavo pa lahko grem!
<zdobersek> niste omejene na eno prisotno ... :>
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si vesel, k sm se nate spomnla ? :P
<sterna> aha ja
<sterna> sasa84: as bla zuni
<sterna> zdobersek: ma k na samotni kmetiji sred ljubljane zivim pa ni optike
<sterna> bo mal trajal da bo video
<anny> sasa84, živ!
<sasa84> sterna, jp...sem šla do pirana in k sm šla mim KP...sem se spomnla na CrazyLemon MišiLemon
<sasa84> jou anny
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oh kako sem vesel bil... da sem se kr zapru v wc za 5min
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> haha
<anny> čist ga je srat pritisnilo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> metuljcki v trebuhu pa to :>
<anny> od straha
<anny> saj vemo, kako je to
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> tist feeling
<sasa84> k te mudi a ne :P
<CrazyLemon> ko spustiš metuljcke iz riti
<CrazyLemon> ane :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, punce ne vemo...k ne kakamo
<sasa84> :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 d0h..hence the butterflies :>
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> shitflies*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ubistvu ko sm vidu tvoj msg je prva ideja bila "žabarji ob sončnem dnevu na obali.. how unexpected" :p
<CrazyLemon> zihr si šla v portorož
<sasa84> sorči... piranm
<sasa84> piran
<sasa84> pa jst nism LJ
<CrazyLemon> oh..fancy!
<sasa84> sem bla lačna :O
<sasa84> pa sve Å¡le s sosedo na kosilo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lajkaš primavero in greš v piran na kosilo?
<CrazyLemon> how rude
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> a tri vdove so tud na fbju? :P
<CrazyLemon> zihr jih je več :>
<sasa84> :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kje pa si ti bila v primaveri..kp ali izola?
<sasa84> to že neki cajta nazaj...kp
<CrazyLemon> ah.. izola je bolša.. čeprav v kp primaveri teta dela :)
<sasa84> ooooo
<sasa84> ah lej...jst za izolo Å¡e vedla nism :P
<sasa84> 2x sm se slučajn znašla tam :D
<CrazyLemon> matr..zdj bi pizzo iz primavere :)
<sasa84> sj majo halo primavera :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja.. in bi dal cca. 5+€ samo za dostavo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav je cca. 3.5km stran
<sasa84> 5€ za dostavo???
<sasa84> pr nas se plača sam karton
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. vsaj tako je pisalo nazadnje ko sm gledal brošuro
<sasa84> Å¡it...skor pica :P
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> so pa meli kul akcijo
<CrazyLemon> naročiš eno pico..in dobiš čist identično zastonj
<CrazyLemon> tko da..naročiš 3..dobiš 6 :D
<anny> joj...skomine mi delate!
<CrazyLemon> ane!
<CrazyLemon> še če bi vedela kako hudo dobre pizze delajo.. uff
<sasa84> lol
<anny> to v primaveri?
<CrazyLemon> anny jp
<anny> ok, bomo Å¡li enkrat pogledat
<CrazyLemon> no..vsaj v izoli.. za kp ne bi vedel kakšne so :)
<sasa84> lol
<anny> ko bo konec hujšanja :(
<CrazyLemon> anny uff :/
<sasa84> ah ;)
<CrazyLemon> pol raje ne..k bo še večja rit :/
<anny> malo s je pa treba pregrešit
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a nimaš rad oblin? :)
<anny> ja, se najde kkšen
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če so primerne velikosti ter na pravem mestu..sure :)
<anny> vsake tolk
<anny> po zadnjih podatkih je 2/3 Slovencev pretežkih
<anny> ITM>25
<CrazyLemon> moj ITM je 24.5
 * CrazyLemon zadnjič računal
<CrazyLemon> 23.5*
<CrazyLemon> uh.. Å¡e 6kg se lahk zredim :D
<anny> tudi jaz mam okrog 23
<anny> lahko se zredim Å¡e za 10 kg! :)
<anny> uf...ne bi Å¡la skozi vrata!
<CrazyLemon> če bi poskušala it skozi mačja pol res ne bi šla :)
<CrazyLemon> https://primavera.si/pizze/klasicne/rustica
<CrazyLemon> thats the one!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa calamari..uff
<CrazyLemon> Pelati, mozzarella, ombolo, istrska panceta, prebranec, čebula, kajmak                lol..to je celo kosilo ne pa pica :D
<anny> mmm...njoki s tartufi
 * CrazyLemon preferira fuže :)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GNOME 3.8 Beta Available In PPA For Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/RfvOxv___pc/gnome-38-beta-available-in-ppa-for.html
<anny> ma fuži tut ok
<anny> prebranec, čebula & kajmak....je v želodcu kaj špetirja?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡pet what? :)
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t558768
<anny> ahem...prepira & ravsanja
<anny> o ja, to mi deli...hrošči vsepovsod
<CrazyLemon> naah.. ni špetirja.. to se vse paše skupaj .. sej balkanci vedo kaj počnejo :))
<CrazyLemon> sicer ombolo pa istrska panceta mi ravno ne paše v to zgodbo..ampak ok.. bi šlo skozi :D
<CrazyLemon> pašeta*
<anny> če ti tko praviš...da ne wc pol spet obremenjen
<CrazyLemon> moj balkanski želodec confirms it :)
<anny> če gre skoz...pa sploh
<sterna> sasa84: http://bou.si/pic/batch/tretjitretji
<sterna> aja also anny zanc si sla ze kr spat okol dveh, jsm se pa ob treh vs navdusen prsu pohvalt kasn major success je bil
<anny> sterna, a z lepo vzgojenimi otroki?
<sterna> ja, kr zaspala sta
<anny> eni mamo za noč za spanje
<sterna> cudaki
<anny> hvala!
<sterna> v geoloskem smislu noc sploh ne obstaja.
<anny> obstaja...obrat zemlje
<sterna> ja sam je vseen geoloski dan to
<sterna> ni geoloska noc :)
<anny> haha
<anny> pol pa najboljš da ukinemo postelje
<anny> zguba cajta
<sterna> a si vidla uno
<sterna> kapitanko
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doN4t5NKW-k
<Seniorita> Departing Space Station Commander Provides Tour of Orbital Laboratory - YouTube
<sterna> beautiful
<sterna> sploh pojstle so zanimive :)
<dz0ny> hehe here i have computer and couple of toys :>
<anny> huda mačka...valda rabi igrače
<sterna> a ta gospa z zero gravity cupo :)
<sterna> hm, zdej k pomislm
<sterna> more bit zero gravity boob phisique ful zanimiv
<sterna> sploh za ksne marginalne primere
<sterna> aja ceprov
<sterna> sej pod vodo se dost podobn obnasajo i guess
<sterna> mam ene te podvodne videote sam mi lastnice ne pustijo uploadat
<dz0ny> http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn23230-mars-trip-to-use-astronaut-poo-as-radiation-shield.html
<Seniorita> Mars trip to use astronaut poo as radiation shield - space - 01 March 2013 - New Scientist
<anny> človek bi pričakoval, da bodo kakce reciklirali...za v rastlinjak pa to
<anny> sterna, je bila potem akcija? nič ne zgleda.... :)
<sterna> anny: ful je blo akcije
<sterna> sam z zamudo se je zacel
<anny> jaja, saj ti verjamemo
<anny> si potem za nazaj not prinesel?
<sterna> a?
<sterna> kdaj nazaj?
<sterna> za osnovno solo?
<anny> za zamudo
<sterna> ne sej tok neucakan pa nism no halo
<sterna> morm jih jit skopat, 8 bo
<sterna> bbl
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: UDS-i od sedaj preko spleta, bo Ubuntu postal rolling release?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39823/#p39823
<jonsoo> uau
<jonsoo> netbeans je ful hiter na ssd-ju
<Sky[x]> nice pol si ga morm jst tud omislt :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ni hitro na ssdju? :)
<zdobersek> network :/
<CrazyLemon> but it is!
<CrazyLemon> try it!
<CrazyLemon> superfast speeds!
<zdobersek> nea mi gusi
<jonsoo> .
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T--j0_yxBaY
<Seniorita> Jamie Lidell - Little Bit of Feel Good - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> Tadej top gear is up
<sterna> naporn biznis
<zdobersek> piratstvo? :>
<anny> ups
<sterna> mulariji lase prat
<zdobersek> pobrijes :>
<sterna> smo dvakrat probal
<dz0ny> life of pi je ql
<CrazyLemon> top gear season 19 episode 6 je tudi ql
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> eh ja
<dz0ny> noc
<kekeke> uf topgear CrazyLemon hvala :D
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-24
<Pepelka9>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Some Users Experiencing Ubuntu One Service Outages  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0YlEQ8IUt1w/ubuntu-one-sync-issues-reported
<idioterna> how rude
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> pa je res??
<napsy> vse kaze na to
<slax0r> farking geeks, look outside :P
<idioterna> kje je to?
<zdobersek> a je na moji levi?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kter si bil vcerej?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek DNF :/
<zdobersek> noooo
<CrazyLemon> mhm :/
<napsy> ka pa je DNF?
<CrazyLemon> did not finish
<napsy> cesa?
<zdobersek> GP Isola
<napsy> ka pa je GP?
<zdobersek> Gran Prix
<napsy> ahaa
<idioterna> 0, sibam vija office
<idioterna> srecno
<napsy> ajt
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sam jih kr dosti ni končalo dirke.. cca 1/3
<zdobersek> jah, amaterji
<CrazyLemon> Tadej_ TG :)
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> dan sasa84 !
<sasa84> živjo napsy
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek :)
<sasa84> kavico?
<zdobersek> prosim lepo, sasa84 !
<zdobersek> sasa84: si res doma dost visoko, da si varna pred poplavami?
<sasa84> zdobersek,jp
<zdobersek> sasa84: sporhet na varnem?
<sasa84> pa cerknica in planina sta kar par km proč
<sasa84> hvalabogu :)
<sasa84> sem pa raj Å¡e 1 mesc brez Å¡troma kt da mam bajto zalito
<dz0ny> sasa kje je gorel ponoca.
<sasa84> gorel?
<CrazyLemon> jp.. v cerknici
<sasa84> http://www.pgd-rakek.si/?p=2993
<Pepelka9> Požari v objektih – Kompleksni industrijski objekti, 24.2.2014 » PGD Rakek
<sasa84> dz0n
<sasa84> dz0ny
<zdobersek> in v sevnici
<sasa84> :\
 * sasa84 postreže zdobersek s kavico
<turmaline> v katerih jezikih programirate na IT bolonjcu?
<napsy> tazadnjic sm vidu da so v pythonu
<zdobersek> na FRI zacnejo s Javo
<zdobersek> v drugem semestru te ze spustijo do Cja, ce te je volja
<zdobersek> z* Javo
<napsy> a niso to vcasih
<napsy> oz. mozn da so razlicni jeziki za razlicn predmet
<sasa84> FMF (matematika eno, neped.) ma pa python :)
<napsy> s pythonom I thik da je pr programiranje2
<zdobersek> je ne sais pas!
<idioterna> tout s'explique!
<zdobersek> oui, mais c'est tres tard pour tout.
<napsy> I concur
<zdobersek> quoi??
<idioterna> il doit etre canadien
<idioterna> peut-etre
<idioterna> je ne sais pas
<zdobersek> naturalement.
<CrazyLemon> pa C# je tudi bil prisoten pri enem predmetu
<CrazyLemon> bash tudi!
<CrazyLemon> pa JS!
<zdobersek> HTML??
<dz0ny> ASM ? no?
<zdobersek> bitch plz! 01
<dz0ny> kje je poanta da se ucis c
<dz0ny> ce ne znas asm?
<dz0ny> tell me
<idioterna> da ma vsak cpu svoj asm, C majo pa vsi isti.
<sasa84> o fak! :\
<idioterna> sasa84: kaj te tare?
<idioterna> sasa84: a ti si sla na FMF zdej?
<sasa84> imam občutek, da me bo mentor poslal na neko mednarodno konferenco v romunijo...
<sasa84> idioterna,nope...Å¡e zmer teof
<zdobersek> not bad!
<idioterna> sasa84: zameni cimprej
<sasa84> za? :)
<idioterna> v FMF je prihodnost.
<idioterna> ja studij
<sasa84> idioterna,jst sm bimbo za naravosl. predmete :P
<idioterna> to ni ustavl einsteina
<sasa84> nja... računam nek na to, da mi bo ratal se poklicno ukvarjat s teologijo :P
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prevod letaka Xubuntu/Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41468/#p41468
<sasa84> tele čarunalniške tehnikalije mam pa za hobi :D
<sasa84> ampak nikol ne veš kok se ti lajf obrne... mogoče bom čez 10 let ...mizarka recimo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny asm tudi..ampak to ni bilo na bolonjcu
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno pa imajo samo  zdaj delajo na ARM procesorjih
<CrazyLemon> mi smo pa na motoroli
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: me too
<dz0ny> idioterna: rly 99% ukazov je istih
<CrazyLemon> nek neki hc11 če se prav spomnim
<idioterna> dz0ny: to pa ni res
<dz0ny> razen ce se gres optimizacijo
<dz0ny> x86 so vsi isti
<dz0ny> zdej mas se cheap uC ki majo isti nabor
<zdobersek> ARM je ze drugacen
<dz0ny> arm je drugace ja
<dz0ny> drugacen
<dz0ny> sam koncept je isti
<zdobersek> ja, koncepti so enaki
<dz0ny> pa asm je popularen za micro vmje zdej
<zdobersek> ... ampak zakaj gulijo na visokosolskem programu z ASM, na bolonjcu pa z javo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hm?
<dz0ny> zato da ni program isti se bojim :>
<dz0ny> zdobersek: haha ker java je blj napredna
<dz0ny> od asm
<dz0ny> da recejo da ni zastarel program
<dz0ny> oh
<dz0ny> java stackdump on irc
<dz0ny> that's the first one
<zdobersek> wat
<jablana3> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/488/359/2c9.gif
<sasa84> ccc jablana3
<slax0r> sasa84_: \o
<sasa84_> oj slax0r :)
<slax0r> djes ba maco? :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: Pepelka9
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana3> dz0ny: pong
<sasa84_> lol slax0r ...tega pa že dolg nism slišala :D
 * sasa84_ pihne slax0r v uho
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<sasa84_> elow CrazyLemon :)
<sasa84_> kok kej rokice, kolenčka ipd.? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ kul.. lahko normalno spim pa Å¡e nove rokavice sem si danes kupil! \o/
<CrazyLemon> te imajo dodatno zaščito členkov! :D
<sasa84_> wiha! ;)
<CrazyLemon> mhm! :)
<slax0r> sasa84_: no, si bom probu zapomnit pa ti vsake tolk to rect :P
<sasa84_> cta so od foxa rokavičke? :)
<sasa84_> joooj slax0r, si pa res cukr :P
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, fox? :P
<slax0r> sam ne pihi mi v uho :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ naah
<sasa84_> slax0r, kaj pa če oslinim prst pa...? :P
<CrazyLemon> kolonoskopijo izvajaš s tem prstom ali ... ?
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> bi preskocu :P
<sasa84_> uf CrazyLemon ...ne :P
<sasa84_> zto ker se slax0r ni klistiru :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ potem pa dokončaj tist pa ... da ne bi ljudje napačno sklepali!
<slax0r> mam js klistiranje vsako jutro po prvi kafi in cigaretu :P
<slax0r> brez kemikalij, pa brez pokanja :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r zato pa saša pije kavo večkrat na dan! :)
<CrazyLemon> in zdobersek ! :)
<sasa84_> slax0r, jp, jst mam isto metodo...kofe in čik :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: saj jo js tut, sam to se ne pomeni da mam veckratni obisk prestola ;)
<CrazyLemon> bunch of poopin weirdos :p
<slax0r> you know you like it
<sasa84_> slax0r,sej CrazyLemon tud kaka :P
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ne
<slax0r> mislis da?
<sasa84_> slax0r, pa ti si idealen za kofe...ker še kadiš :P
<sasa84_> če maš kloako tud kakaš :P
<slax0r> sasa84_: pocasi sam sebe prepricujem da bo treba nehat
<sasa84_> ja, tud sama se kdaj na to spomnim... a dost pokadiš?
<slax0r> ma tko
<slax0r> 1 skatlo na 2-3 dni
<slax0r> vcasih zdrzi tut 4-5 dni
<sasa84_> jaz cirka pol Å¡katle na dan
<slax0r> najmanj pokadim ko mam macka, al pa tigra :P
<sasa84_> včasih več, včasih mn :)
<sasa84_> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> ob 9ih je samsung unpacked! :)
<Sky[x]> what ?
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2120-1: PostgreSQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2120-1/
<zdobersek> kterih devetih?
<Pepelka9>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] This Is What the Bq Ubuntu Phone Looks Like  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/vAV_jzSbUyQ/image-bq-aquaris-ubuntu-phone
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek CET+1
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/photos/106010483524710838079/albums/5983894592684105873?banner=pwa
<Pepelka9> 1.VM Izola Butan plin
<Pepelka9> »1.VM Izola Butan plin (282 fotografij)«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek^
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wOnaoq1AYE
<Pepelka9> Samsung UNPACKED 2014 Episode 1 Livestream - YouTube
<Pepelka9> »Join us live at Samsung UNPACKED2014 Episode 1 from Centre Conventions Internacional Barcelona (CCIB) where we will unveil next-generation mobility products....«
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prevod letaka Xubuntu/Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41469/#p41469
<sasa84> juhu miškice
<dz0ny__> lol ti korejci
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana3> dz0ny: pong
<sasa84> oj Guest71184 aha dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> Guest71184 a ti dela stream?
<Guest71184> CrazyLemon: ja
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> madrfakin chrome
<CrazyLemon> v chromeu ne loada v FF pa j
<CrazyLemon> a
<dz0ny_> men dela vsepovsod bp
<dz0ny_> aja
<dz0ny_> un flash thingy izključ
<dz0ny_> od ubuntuja
<dz0ny_> krneki te ure
<dz0ny_> al sem samo jaz tak da ne vidim pametne uporabe
<sasa84> .stran pef.uni-lj.si
<jablana3> pef.uni-lj.si ni dosegljiva
<sasa84> wtf
<dz0ny_> kaj pa je pef
<sasa84> pedagoška
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj je facebook pokazu?
<zdobersek> kaj je povedu Makro Sladkovrh?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ker flash thingy
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4H2kTMP_ZQ
<Pepelka9> Samsung Galaxy S5 Hands-On - YouTube
<Pepelka9> »Samsung Galaxy S5 Hands-On After much anticipation Samsung just took the wraps off of the Galaxy S5. We had a chance to check it out a bit early and to take ...«
<CrazyLemon> HR is dumb
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a si to ti? https://plus.google.com/photos/106010483524710838079/albums/5983894592684105873/5983907065909450626?banner=pwa&pid=5983907065909450626&oid=106010483524710838079
<Pepelka9> 1.VM Izola Butan plin
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sm ja.. kako si vedu? si prepoznal majico? ali kapo ?
<zdobersek> kapa + nos
<CrazyLemon> mhm..i've heard that before
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ker cpu mas ze ti
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nimam CPU ampak APU!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> no krkol ze mas
<sasa84> zdobersek,a CrazyLemon je ta v črtasti majčki (spredej)?
<CrazyLemon> A6
<CrazyLemon> !g APU A6 3650
<Pepelka9> Slike za poizvedbo APU A6 3650 APU A6 3650
<CrazyLemon> meh
<zdobersek> ffs dz0ny_ bot mal obziren
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: m?
<CrazyLemon> ignore him
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: fajn stran najdu http://cpuboss.com/cpus/AMD-Phenom-II-X4-955-vs-AMD-A6-3650
<Pepelka9> AMD Phenom II X4 955 vs A6 3650
<Pepelka9> »We put the 3.2 GHz AMD 955 to the test against the 2.6 GHz A6 3650 to find out which you should buy.«
<zdobersek> do APU peasantov
<zdobersek> APU peons
<CrazyLemon> 6.7/10 is not bad at all
<dz0ny_> Lower annual home energy cost	30.11 $/year	vs	37.37 $/year
<dz0ny_> tole me je kr mal sokiral
<CrazyLemon> apu naj bi več porabu kot x4 ?
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ne ni to to
<CrazyLemon> TDP je 125W
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> čeprav ima x4 TDP 25W porabi manj energije ?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: mja
<dz0ny_> pa tud vecino casa laufa z 800mhz
<dz0ny_> odkar sem na dockerja su
<dz0ny_> vbox je druga zadeva
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,MišiLemon?
<zdobersek> et moi? :'/
<sasa84> zdobersek,đes ba maco :D
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ti nc
<zdobersek> sasa84: maca pecikliraLa
<sasa84> oh... zdobersek bo mel še večje mišice
<sasa84> dz0ny_,sej več no, da ma zdobersek ful rada
<sasa84> pa tebe tud, valda
<zdobersek> ktera me ma rada?
<zdobersek> 'valda'
 * sasa84 dvigne roko
 * sasa84 dvigne še majčko
<dz0ny_> caka da ulovi majcko :>
<zdobersek> .yt borat naughty naughty
<jablana3> BORAT loves Carrie Keagan! Uncensored...the first chapter (7 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBaeTsbqJsA ♥6,518 ▶9,941,657
<sasa84> dz0ny_,a to toko k na koncertu? :P
<sasa84> tko*
<zdobersek> HREMO HREMO
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 shoot
<zdobersek> ~ She twines her spine up slowly ~
<zdobersek> ~ Towards the boiling sun ~
<zdobersek> ~ And when I touched her skin ~
<zdobersek> ~ My fingers ran with blood ~
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ RT not working again?
<zdobersek> Russia Today?
<CrazyLemon> madr raša
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,sam hotla sem vprašat, če kej prevajaš :D
<sasa84> in zakaj ne...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zato ker ni neprevedenih nizov
<sasa84> a ker maš polomlene rokice?
<CrazyLemon> v prvih 150ih paketih
<sasa84> sej je Å¡e kej za prevest CL :)
<CrazyLemon> vem.. vanilla forums nisem dokončal
<sasa84> vanilla :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/kako-bodo-rasli-brez-mamice/330646        tole je heartbreaking
<Pepelka9> "Kako bodo rasli brez mamice?" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka9> »"… in potem zdravnico vprašam: mi pravite, da imam raka? Ko je pritrdila, se mi je seveda sesul svet in najprej me je prešinilo, da se pred desetimi leti, če bi vedela, da bom tako hudo zbolela, ...«
<sasa84> joj CrazyLemon ...ne govor
<sasa84> ker je mojim sosedom umrl oči...1. pa 3. razred sta tamala dva
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si rekla ja :/
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bi te vprašal 'kje je tist tvoj bog' pa raje ne bom :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem prečekirat kaj je na tvju.. lp
<sasa84> se mi zdi, da so to itak brezvezna vprašanja v takih primerih
<sasa84> oki doki ;)
<sasa84> sej jaz bom šla pa počas pančkat
<Pepelka9>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Numix Announces New Linux Distribution  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/86wuKkhxXWA/numix-announces-new-linux-distribution.html
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-25
<Pepelka9>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] New Unity Scopes Technology Detailed by Canonical  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PnPjFhtLIfc/canonical-ubuntu-scopes-technology
<napsy> dan
<sasa84> juhuuu
<napsy> dan
<sasa84> živjo napsy
<sasa84> oooo, jutro CrazyLemon
<slax0r> dan
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> slax0r, miši...
<slax0r> desi maco :)
<sasa84> si pa kar zgoden CrazyLemon ... pohvalno!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 niti ti nisi slaba!
<slax0r> pfft, js sm ze ob petih vstal
<CrazyLemon> hvala!
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<sasa84> slax0r,evo mene, radni narod!
<slax0r> mja, nekdo mora drzat to drzavo pokoncu
<slax0r> pa ceprav delam v tujini :D
<sasa84> slax0r, a ja? kje pa si?
<slax0r> graz
<slax0r> http://www.hardware-360.com/cooking-french-fries-with-a-computer/
<Pepelka9> Cooking French Fries With a Computer ‹ Hardware-360
<Pepelka9> »Hardware 360 is a computer and mobile news site where we look at hardware from every angle.«
<sasa84> poznam Å¡e enga, k dela tam...iz Å¡tajerske :)
<slax0r> a res? kje pa? ce ves
<sasa84> pojma nimam
<slax0r> te firme pa ne poznam
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> sej mi je njegova (bivša) povedala, ampak pozabila...
<sasa84> on je drugač tam nekej iz gornje radgone
<slax0r> magna steyr?
<sasa84> nekje*
<sasa84> res ne vem :)
<slax0r> js sm iz gornje radgone -.-
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> baje se kar splača v graz hodt v šiht a ne slax0r :)
<slax0r> pa lahk bi blo bols
<slax0r> ampak naceloma ja :)
<yang> slax0r: sem bral da ljudje imajo na voljo opcijo ziveti v g. radgoni, ker so stanovanja poceni in moznost dela v avstriji
<sasa84> vsaj šiht maš
<slax0r> yang: mja, odvisno kje, en nov blok so postavl pa so stanovanja drazja kot prek v radkesburgu
<yang> aha
<yang> kok pa je m2
<slax0r> zdaj je kul k se je sosed zacel delat gor in se skup vozima
<slax0r> yang: to me pa prevec vprasas, mislim da v tem bloku od 40m2 gor
<slax0r> js sm gledal bolj 80m2, da se familijo kam dam
<sasa84> valda...na 40tih bi se gužval
<sasa84> ok, za prekrent bi že blo, sam-... :)
<yang> najbols da kr v grazu kupis
<sasa84> yang,kaj pa čut za lastno nacijo? :P
<slax0r> graz je mal tezko, oz. mi je trenutno pointless
<slax0r> k draga dela v ms
<slax0r> zdaj edino bom vidu kaj mi bojo drug let z tem davkom nastimal :/
<yang> slax0r: gres preko sentilja v graz
<slax0r> ja, ko sosed vozi, js se nism slovenske vinjete nabavu letos
<slax0r> ker trenutno zivima v ms, in sva slab km od avtoceste in se splaca
<slax0r> iz radgone se ravno ne splaca
<sasa84> prek šentilja sem šla tud jaz parkrat v graz... no, do letališča :P
<yang> jst mam lepe spomine na Graz
<slax0r> no ja
<slax0r> saj iz letalisca mas 300-400m pa si ze v seiesbergu
<slax0r> cez 200m pa ze graz-puntigam :)
<yang> Ceprav tko da bi pa zivel tam mi pa ni nevem kako vsec, mestno sredisce
<yang> lepsi je nrp. celovec
<yang> sicer pa jst sem videl samo center Graza
<slax0r> ma js na splosno nimam neke zelje v kaksnem vecjem centru zivet :)
<yang> evo ce bos mel cas
<yang> ooops
<CrazyLemon> kdo vzdržuje wiki.lugos.si ? lynxlynxlynx ti zihr veš :)
<lynxlynxlynx> lowkey
<CrazyLemon> lowkey zakaj je registracija onemogočena? :)
<chemist^> ola folk
<chemist^> je kdo online?
<zdobersek> ola kemik
<chemist^> ola
<chemist^> eno basic vprasanje
<chemist^> Se lahko jz konektam na eno remote masino preko ssh-ja, in se pol znotraj nje, spet preko ssh-ja naprej konektam na eno masino ki je na istem LAN-u kot ta na kateri sm povezan?
<chemist^> Tipo ssh -> ssh -> ssh ... lahko to delas?
<zdobersek> seveda lahko
<chemist^> mega! :D
<zdobersek> ipak si na linuksih
<chemist^> da
<chemist^> ubuntu in debian
<chemist^> oz tko bi zgledalo
<chemist^> Android --(ssh)--> Ubuntu server --(ssh)--> Debian mašina
<chemist^> pravis moglo bi
<slax0r> gre se tut connectat na ssh ki je za firewallom:)
<slax0r> pa cetut je port zaprt
<lowkey> CrazyLemon, ker se IMO ne mores registrirat; te morajo vpisat :)
<CrazyLemon> lowkey mora kdo? sasa84 potrebuje acc :)
 * sasa84 pokima
<CrazyLemon> pa če se prav spomnim sem se jaz sam registriral ampak očitno ste onemogočili registracijo
<slax0r> slovenski lugos je ze kot iluminati, moras najt pot razvetlitve, preden se lahko pridruzis ;)
<sasa84> they don't like you either CrazyLemon
<lowkey> CrazyLemon, a lahko poslje mail na 'odbor-list<at>lugos<dot>si'
<lowkey> slax0r, haha
<lowkey> slax0r, lepo povedano
<sasa84> hah slax0r :)
<lowkey> slax0r, iscejo se pac ljudje, ki bodo malo bolj dejavni in aktivni ..
<lowkey> kaksen podmladek bi prav prisel
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a lahko pošlješ mail na odbor-list afna lugos pika si ???
<idiotern1> CrazyLemon: onemogocili smo registracijo ker je blo 50 giga spam accountov registriranih
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ok lowkey ... bom poslala mail, če mi date acc :)
<slax0r> lowkey: ma poslal sem prijavnico po posti ze par let nazaj in se do sedaj ni bilo nikakrsnega odgovora :)
<idiotern1> jaz sem jo onemogocil
<lowkey> slax0r, verjamem ..
<slax0r> ko sem se dejansko bil hardcore linuxas
<idioterna> k je plone bozjastno pocasi delal pa nihce ni vedel zakaj
<idioterna> dokler nismo ugotovil da spamajo s tem
<slax0r> zdaj mi pa je vazno da mam konzolo in vim :P
<lowkey> slax0r, :)
<idioterna> slax0r: se prav si na macu zdej?
<slax0r> ne, mam hibrida doma
<slax0r> linux/windoze
<slax0r> na firmi pa linux
<idioterna> windows nimajo konzole in vima
<idioterna> os x pa oboje preinstalled
<slax0r> gvim in cygwin :P
<slax0r> sicer windoze je samo za igre
<slax0r> tam pa nekak ni potrebe bo vimu in konzoli
<idioterna> true
<slax0r> s/bo/po
<dz0ny_> [CyberaX] 100% free shell access on linux debian 300Mbps, 30pid, 100Mo disk, 256Mo Ram on #freeshell (psybnc, eggdrop, ircd, ... accepted!), register 100% Auto: /msg [skynet] !register login mail (LIMITED on: CA,RE,FR,US,BE,NL,PM,GF,UK, now RO)
<dz0ny_> se kdo ta samp dobiva
<dz0ny_> spam
<slax0r> nope
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> na #freenode pojdi
<CrazyLemon> pa ga prijavi
<CrazyLemon> uu.. bike maraton portorož konec marca če koga zanima
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2432879-bike-festival-portoroz-dolgi-maraton-94-km      no bolj je hrvaški maraton kot maraton portorož
<Pepelka9> BIKE FESTIVAL PORTOROŽ - DOLGI MARATON 94 km - Bikemap - Your bike routes online
<Pepelka9> »BIKE FESTIVAL PORTOROŽ - DOLGI MARATON 94 km - Distance: 94.00 km - Elevation: 1010 hm - Location: Izola/Isola / Slovenija«
<sasa84> oo, dejga dz0ny_ !
<sasa84> ps: jutro đonko ;)
<slax0r> https://github.com/robotlolita/fuck-you
<Pepelka9> robotlolita/fuck-you · GitHub
<Pepelka9> »fuck-you - (╯°□°）╯︵sǝssǝɔoɹd oʎ llɐ llıʞǝɓɐɹ«
<sasa84> ccc, slax0r ! kakšne besede iz tko mladih ustk :P
<sasa84> fak no, tega se ne dela :P
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> https://github.com/dos1/flasciibird
<Pepelka9> dos1/flasciibird · GitHub
<Pepelka9> »flasciibird - ncurses-based port of popular Flappy Bird game«
<yang> Ce kdo ne ve kam za pusta - http://www.stricek.com/
<Pepelka9> PUST 2014, 24. pustni karneval na Viru, uradna stran
<Pepelka9> »Pust na Viru velja za svojevrstni fenomen – malo poznan v širšem slovenskem prostoru, a zelo obiskan z okoli 100 skupinami in skoraj 20.000 obiskovalci.«
<sasa84> yang,jaz pa dz0ny_ mava bližje :P
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: to je vse E
<idioterna> EU
<yang> sasa84: ja cerkiske coprnice
<dz0ny_> Mt. Gox Shuts Down, Loses $409,200,000
<dz0ny_> buble burst much
<dz0ny_> bubble*
<idioterna> kasn bubble
<dz0ny_> bitcoin one
<idioterna> a tko k ce mura propade je euro bubble burstnu?
<zdobersek> they should have stuck to M:tG cards
<idioterna> they did
<idioterna> sej to je isto
<dz0ny_> Mt. Gox je bil najvecja 'banka' a ni bil?
<idioterna> ze dolg ne
<idioterna> zdej je bitstamp
<idioterna> slovenske gore list
<idioterna> 13:20< coinmaster> [Stamp] BTC      486.040 USD (+0.610 USD)
<idioterna> gox je trenutno ustavlen na 11:30< coinmaster> [MtGox] BTC      131.707 USD (+0 USD)
<idioterna> in bo verjetno su prot hudicu
<idioterna> spekulanti bojo pa zgubil teh 410 mio
<dz0ny_> sam se zdej ne vem
<dz0ny_> al so jim ukradel al davcna zasegla
<idioterna> amm
<dz0ny_> ?
<idioterna> oboje
<idioterna> mislm tko je
<idioterna> slabo so implementiral bitcoin withdrawalse
<dz0ny_> a si samo id internega racuna spremenil pa si dobil od enga druzga dnar :>
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> dvignu si, splitnu si blockchain tko da si invalid transaction publishal
<idioterna> in pol se transaction idji valid transakcij zamenajo
<idioterna> gox je pa spremljal samo un prvoten transaction id
<dz0ny_> idioterna: tole si videl http://www.scribd.com/doc/209050732/MtGox-Situation-Crisis-Strategy-Draft
<Pepelka9> MtGox Situation: Crisis Strategy Draft
<idioterna> sm ja sam tole je recimo ze bullshit
<idioterna> could put it back 5~10 years, and cause governments to react swiftly and harshly. At the risk of appearing hyperbolic, this could be the end of Bitcoin, at least for most of the public.
<dz0ny_> We will need to inject fresh coins inside the system in order to establish a basis to eventually clear the books by running the exchange (perhaps 200,000 coins). The costs of not doing so are incalculable at this stage.
<slax0r> a to pomeni da coini pocasi failajo
<slax0r> ?
<dz0ny_> The stakeholders of MtGox are not the owners, but everyone in Bitcoin. This is sad but the reality.
<dz0ny_> Regardless of malleability and regulatory issues, MtGox's main problems are massive robbery and poor bitcoin accounting. However, the business as an exchange is highly profitable and healthy when run properly.
<idioterna> slax0r: ne, nekdo bi rad bailoutal bivsi najvecji bitcoin exchange
<idioterna> dz0ny_: to je BS
<idioterna> bitcoin ma zlo jasn disclaimer
<idioterna> nobody is responsible for your money.
<dz0ny_> jah men se zdi da hocjo povedat da so veliki
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sam k niso ane
<idioterna> radi bi bli
<dz0ny_> ceprov mogoce niso :)
<idioterna> ampak ker so tok nesposobni ze dolg niso vec pomembn player
<idioterna> majo sicer se vedno ugled pr bitcoin nubih
<idioterna> ampak to ga ma tut max keiser
<idioterna> a si vidu kaj sm js dubu
<idioterna> http://trilema.com/2014/o-hai-let-me-verify-your-identity/
<Pepelka9> O hai let me verify your identity! pe Trilema - Un blog de Mircea Popescu.
<Pepelka9> »Bitcoin : O hai let me verify your identity!«
<dz0ny_> idioterna: kaj je to? a eden je reku dej mi dnar k te poznam pa mam tvojo osebno prek maila? :)
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> jsm registrar/dns provider za en major bitcoin betting site
<idioterna> in mi je nekdo mailal da nej zamenam owner email address
<idioterna> obviously a scam ampak
<idioterna> sm reku "ajde ok posl dokument ce ze hocs"
<idioterna> in sm dobu tistle :)
<dz0ny_> lol
<idioterna> note da je na barvni fotografiji
<idioterna> na originalnih dokumentih so crnobele
<idioterna> naliman
<idioterna> SEAL OF THE SUPREME COURT OF THE UNITED STATES
<idioterna> such authority!
<dz0ny_> pa ne smejo bit prosojne right :)
<idioterna> ja dunno itak je bil obvious joke ze predn je poslal dokument
<yang> A pise da mu mors nakazat 100 BTCjev ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> pise da morm zamenjat owner e-mail za eno domeno
<idioterna> za http://bitbet.us/
<Pepelka9> BitBet
<Pepelka9> »BitBet - Bitcoin Betting«
<yang> sllisi se skor kot tibet.us
<yang> grem mal na uft
<idioterna> who cares
<yang> na lluft
<idioterna> vazn da se ful zasluz
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> dons sm se po vojkovi pelu
<idioterna> se zmeri nimate kolesarske
<yang> in si se vedno ziv ?
<idioterna> ja sej sm su hitrej k avtomobili
<yang> mors montirat zaviralno luc pa zmigavce
<yang> ja avtomobili gredo lahko samo 40 :)
<yang> dobro vcas gre tut kaksen 130 s sportnim avtom
<yang> nc
<yang> grem vn k je tko lepo
<idioterna> sej ne zaviram
<sasa84> http://91.189.93.79:8081/stats/trusty
<Pepelka9> Ubuntu Languages
<dz0ny_> sasa84: pridni ste :)
<sasa84> hvala dz0ny_ :)
<Pepelka9>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity 8 Desktop Preview Session Available In Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/v94VitAG698/unity-8-desktop-preview-session-14-04
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity-control-center/+pots/unity-control-center/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<Pepelka9> Slovenian (sl) : Template “unity-control-center” : “unity-control-center” source package : Translations : Trusty (14.04) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ meni se zdi "bolj" pravilno brskanje po datotekah kot pa med datotekami
<sasa84_> oki doki
<sasa84_> sej CrazyLemon ...ene stvari sem sam označla pa "obklukala"...ker so bli čist ok predlogi
<sasa84_> ostalo ti pa dam za počekirat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ moraš pa pazit kdaj se da "_"
<CrazyLemon> (ne mislim na smajlija)
<sasa84_> mhm
<CrazyLemon> Vključi številke _tednov, Dan v _tednu
<CrazyLemon> sicer se to itak mora preverit nato Å¡e v programu
<CrazyLemon> ampak sam tko če vidiš slučajno pri prevodu
<CrazyLemon> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<CrazyLemon> stupid launchpad
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. done :)
<slax0r> _ se doda ponavadi na protected metode in propertije :P
<slax0r> 15:51 < CrazyLemon> sasa84_ meni se zdi "bolj" pravilno brskanje po datotekah kot pa med datotekami
<slax0r> liez!
<slax0r> vrzes se med datoteke in brskas med njimi :P
<CrazyLemon> pa plavaš tudi med njimi!
<slax0r> ja, zabavno!
<slax0r> sm zadnic rokavcke pozabu :/
<CrazyLemon> you so silly!
<yang> nekaj utrinkov s sprehoda (bila je premocna svetloba za fotografiranje) http://jp.si/20140225/
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1604395_600307520040184_1833361001_n.jpg
<sasa84_> lol
<yang> vic dneva http://paste.debian.net/hidden/6eb59552/
<Pepelka9> Debian Pastezone
<dz0ny_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/loi5mp80jt9m67f/2014-02-23%2016.13.29.jpg
<dz0ny_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/902z5j55tf8xgs9/2014-02-23%2016.06.29.jpg
<Pepelka9> Dropbox - 2014-02-23 16.13.29.jpg
<Pepelka9> Dropbox - 2014-02-23 16.06.29.jpg
<dz0ny_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nx9w622udumd8kk/2014-02-23%2016.06.26.jpg
<Pepelka9> Dropbox - 2014-02-23 16.06.26.jpg
<dz0ny_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xd71gnkw0ycrcht/2014-02-23%2015.22.52.jpg
<Pepelka9> Dropbox - 2014-02-23 15.22.52.jpg
<dz0ny_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ylwa4ilxx32w8gh/2014-02-18%2016.03.15.jpg # trebuhovica fyi CrazyLemon
<Pepelka9> Dropbox - 2014-02-18 16.03.15.jpg
<yang> podobno je polomilo drevesa na rozniku in rasici
<sasa84> dz0ny_,eni pravjo, da je borovce Å¡e najbl polomil
<sasa84> (kar ne pomen, d tud smreke niso čist adijo)
<sasa84> naša dva sta šla zdej še v en gozd pogledat... zihr ne bosta pršla vesela nazaj
<sasa84> vam je dost polomil? si Å¡ou kej pogledat?
<dz0ny_> mja
<dz0ny_> smreka je najmnj nastradala
<dz0ny_> bora nimamo
<dz0ny_> javor in bukva sta pa na tleh vecinoma
<dz0ny_> ksni deli gozda bodo kr golosek
<dz0ny_> hec ej da je tist kr je blo "zabulan" ostalo celo :D
<dz0ny_> en del gozda je cel drug je pa polomljen
<dz0ny_> zgleda so ble padavine ful lokalne
<lynxlynxlynx> škoda vse posekat, mrtva lesna masa, sploh stoječa je eden od kritičnih habitatov
<chemist^> obstaja sploh cookies.txt v mozilli v ubuntu?
<sasa84> haha, k bi vsaj zabulan podrl :P
 * sasa84_ oslini prst in ga porine CrazyLemon v uho
<sasa84_> jak, ušesa umit CrazyLemon :\
<zdobersek> the fuck
<zdobersek> sasa84_: ne pol nazaj lizat
<zdobersek> ffs
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne zgleda tako zelo hudo kot pravijo da je
<CrazyLemon> cca. 80% gozda zgleda v redu
<zdobersek> ... na primorskem?
<CrazyLemon> na dropboxu
<zdobersek> but there's no forest in the cloud!
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, ne govor... na notranjskem bo nekje kr golosek :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ a ni to nevarno?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..ponavadi so vsaj delovna oblačila gor
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zarad udarca lesarski industriji morajo raziskovat po novih trgih
<zdobersek> pac so si izbral porno industrijo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej podpiram take ki dejansko mislijo z glavo.. če ne gre v eno smer pač razširiš svoja obzorja
<CrazyLemon> in prav je tako
<CrazyLemon> sam pač..safety first ane
<CrazyLemon> yang koliko si ti dal  za svojega S3?
<sasa84_> lol, delovna oblačila :D
<sasa84_> bo CrazyLemon pršou pomagat na rakek sekat :P
<sasa84_> no...za veje na kup metat bo že dobr :P
<CrazyLemon> oo ja.. veje že znam metat.. pa še kako!
<sasa84_> če maš pa tko občutljive rokice.. :$
<sasa84_> lohk pa gre ubuntu-si pomagat... nas bo dz0ny_ odpelu v javornik...bo cela žurka :P
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.zgs.si/slo/delovna-podrocja/varstvo-gozdov/sanacija-posledic-ujme-2014/index.html#c2624 <-- če koga zanima prostorska porazdelitev škode
<Pepelka9> Sanacija posledic ujme 2014
<zdobersek> nej slabu https://blockchain.info/address/1Drt3c8pSdrkyjuBiwVcSSixZwQtMZ3Tew
<yang> CrazyLemon: okol 300 eur, pred vec kot letom dni
<yang> CrazyLemon: s tem da je bil nov
<zdobersek> ooh
<zdobersek> posh
<idioterna> jsm pa uceri za 350 prodal nexus 5
<yang> idioterna: zdaj lahko pa kupis fairphone
<yang> jst ti ga prodam
<yang> ma dual sim
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2121-1: GnuTLS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2121-1/
<CrazyLemon> yang no sedaj je tudi 299 nov.. na mimovrste
<Pepelka9>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Set Up Unlocator DNS Under Linux To Access Netflix, Hulu, CBS, ABC, Pandora and More Outside The US  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/GsoA81qrx78/how-to-set-up-unlocator-dns-under-linux.html
<sasa84_> yang,fairphone? :P
<CrazyLemon> phone for fairies :p
<yang> S3 je kr OK za replicant ja
<Pepelka9>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GNOME Shell Sound Switcher Extension Lets You Switch Audio Devices Easily  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PE8dDAmx7x0/gnome-shell-sound-switcher-extension
<Kami_> hoj
<Kami_> pozna se morda kdo kaki projekt / organizacijo ko je bil sprejet v google summer of code 2014 pa ma slo mentorja?
<dz0ny_> Kami_: vprasi na kiberpipi
<dz0ny_> mislim da je domen govoril da bo letos mentor za plone
<Kami_> dz0ny_: aha, kul, tnx, bom
<idioterna> yang: kaj pomen dual sim?
<idioterna> da sta dva telefona hkrati online?
<yang> dve simke mas lahk not
<dz0ny_> yang: a si dosegljiv na obe Å¡tevilki al ne?
<dz0ny_> ker ce mas lahko dve notri
<dz0ny_> v cemu je poanta, res ne vem :)
<LorD_DDooM> TO da ne rabiš še službenega telefona poleg, ampak imaš lahko oba SIMa v enem telefonu
<dz0ny_> LorD_DDooM: ja to vemo
<dz0ny_> a pa si na obe Å¡tevili hkrati dosegljiv
<dz0ny_> torej da maš štiri linije
<dz0ny_> call+on hold
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, dva signala imaš
<Kami_> am, bi koga motlo ce se na stran objavi novica o slovenskih gsoc projektih?
<CrazyLemon> nope..go for it
<CrazyLemon> sam rabš acc prej :)
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: am, word press?
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: kr vidim da mam neke credentials za wp account, edino htaccess credentials nimam :)
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: tako da ce bi lahko na pvt sheral htaccess credentials bi blo kul, da vidim ce se stari acc deluje
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ce si paranoicn pa lahko tud gpg encryptcas z mojim public keyom :P
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ sam prebrat moraš kaj htaccess hoče
<CrazyLemon> oz. credentials are already given in the note :D
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ ja.. že imaš acc
<CrazyLemon> trenutno si 'avtor' tko da če rabiš more permissions povej dz0nyju :D
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: awesome, thanks, bom prebral :D
<idioterna> yang: a sta hkrati online?
<idioterna> kako se odlocis s katero bos klical ven?
<idioterna> kako zgleda UI za to me zanima
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: to je pa ono ko sploh ne preberes, heh :D
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ i know how you feel.. js sm blažu napol hate mail napisal kaj je zdaj to pa fotko sm dodal
<CrazyLemon> pa on lepo napiše "sej vse piše username pa geslo" :D
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: haha :D
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: https://www.ubuntu.si/2014/02/google-summer-of-code-2014-in-slovenski-projekti/ it's live! :P
<Pepelka9> Ubuntu Slovenija | Google Summer of Code 2014 in slovenski projekti
<LorD_DDooM> idioterna: iz wikipedie https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a7/Dual-SIM-Handy.jpg
<LorD_DDooM> http://images.anandtech.com/doci/7791/MWC2014-273_575px.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> Kami_: keri vsi projekti pa so?
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ to je post.. boljše (lepši link) bi bil če bi naredu stran :)
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: :D
<Kami_> lynxlynxlynx: za 1x sta sam dva slovenska, vsaj kolikor jaz vem
<Kami_> lynxlynxlynx: oziroma projekta, ker so slovenski mentorji
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, sej je link gor
<lynxlynxlynx> še nisem bil čez backlog
<Kami_> :D
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ označu ga bom kot novico - da je viden tudi na forumu in da bo mogoče komentirat ... ok? :)
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: aha, ok, kul?
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: naceloma sem sicer mislo da sem ze jaz oznaco :D
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: tam pod kategorijo
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče bo še pod kde kak
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ pa si res.. ampak nimaš enak nick kot na forumu zato ni bilo objave :/
<CrazyLemon> (complain to  zdobersek )
<zdobersek> wat
<jablana3> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/421/571/544.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hm.. nick je enak.. mail verjetno ni
<CrazyLemon> jp..mail je drug
<zdobersek> le kako to vidis??
<CrazyLemon> i haz telepathic powers
<zdobersek> how telepathetic
<CrazyLemon> you are tele
<CrazyLemon> zdaj imaš tko lepo izhodišče za return.. grab it! :D
<zdobersek> and you are pathetic
<zdobersek> a tko?
<sasa84_> .stran pef.uni-lj.si
<jablana3> pef.uni-lj.si ni dosegljiva
<sasa84_> lol
<sasa84_> keri Å¡alabajzerji
<sasa84_> dobr, da jim spletna učilnica dela :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tko ja! it took you some time ampak tko ja :D
<zdobersek> \o/
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ ti lahko spremenim mail v wp na mail ki ga uporabljaš na forumu (.me) ? :)
<CrazyLemon> drugače ne bo mogoče komentirat novice
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: lahko ja
<Pepelka9>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Create Classy Slow Motion Videos In Linux With slowmoVideo  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/kaE4zEoKq5U/create-classy-slow-motion-videos-in.html
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] Kami: Google Summer of Code 2014 in slovenski projekti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41470/#p41470
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<sasa84_> a mene bi tud vzel na google? :P
<sasa84_> tam mam lohk kšne delavnice meditacije :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ poišči projekt pa se prijavi! .)
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> dobr projekt bi bil narest app za rim. misal :P
<sasa84_> (iz mojga foha)
<sasa84_> tile farmojštri majo vsi neke tablce pa pametne fone...namest d uno bukvo vlačjo... :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ je že :)
<sasa84_> ne v slov.
<CrazyLemon> oziroma je en app v slov.
<dz0ny_> misal to mi je neki znano
<sasa84_> biblija pa brevir je
<dz0ny_> aja
<dz0ny_> vem
<dz0ny_> uno bela knjigca
<CrazyLemon> ki izpiše tisto kar piše zravn vsakega dne v koledarju
<CrazyLemon> pa ne mislim na dan v tednu :D
<CrazyLemon> a so tisto citati iz biblije sasa84_ ?
<sasa84_> tist so kao bibl. citati CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> no to obstaja v sl
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: to so farmoštri sami znajdl?
<sasa84_> mislm...maš eno foro, da kar se tist dan bere, maš na fonu
<dz0ny_> mislim navdihnjeni so bli
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne vem če :D
<sasa84_> ja, en matej je naredu ta app
<sasa84_> on je frančiškan
<sasa84_> pa biblija.net stran ma čez
<sasa84_> pa app za brevir je tud naredu
<sasa84_> matej nastran...evo, najdla ime
<sasa84_> sicer ne vem, če to on vse sam dela... sam zmer je njegov ime zravn :)
<orion1111> farmoštri majo baje radi v auspuh
<CrazyLemon> mechanophilia much ?
<BigWhale> A bi kdo imel Release Party za Zaupljivega kozla?
<zdobersek> trusty tzar je boljse ime :|
<lynxlynxlynx> kdaj pa bo izzid?
<lynxlynxlynx> pipi se ne mudi zrihtat prostorov
<sasa84> re
<sasa84> BigWhale,the bigi...a nis ti zadolžen za te zadeve? :P
<BigWhale> Pipa je ze rekla, da lahko da prostor.
<BigWhale> sasa84, sej zato sprasujem, da ce bi kdo imel
<BigWhale> ker ce nobenga ne bo, pol ne bom sam tam :>
<BigWhale> mi bo dougcajt!
<sasa84> kr ti mej :P
<sasa84> ps: a bo kdo pršou? :)
<sasa84> kakšen bo zihr ;)
<sasa84> http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx?ID=25740&LNK=152
<Pepelka9> Radio 1 - Oddaje
<sasa84> jao
<Pepelka9> »Video: skrita kamera, ki je šokirala«
<Pepelka9>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Portal 2 Beta hits Steam for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sI38c7S5OmI/portal-2-beta-hits-steam-linux
<sasa84> nočko
<Pepelka9>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Portal 2 Released On Steam For Linux As A Beta  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/0XrLcYsCMCg/portal-2-released-on-steam-for-linux-as.html
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Kaj uporabiti za Å¡ifriranje mape?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41471/#p41471
<Pepelka9>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Portal 2 Released On Steam For Linux (Beta)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/0XrLcYsCMCg/portal-2-released-on-steam-for-linux-as.html
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Google Chrome - možna okužba?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41472/#p41472
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-26
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Google Chrome - možna okužba?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41473/#p41473
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> hejaa sasa84
<sasa84> ooooo zdobersek
<zdobersek> sasa84: KA-FE
<zdobersek> KA-FE
<sasa84> ooo, jaaaaa
<sasa84> zdobersek, je že kuhan :D
<zdobersek> bze bil cajt
<sasa84> sm počakala, d se še sladica speče a veš...d ne boš sam kofeta pil :P
<slax0r> aloha
<sasa84> juhu slax0r
<slax0r> juhej sasa84
<dz0ny_> Dan
<sasa84> oooo đonko
<sasa84> jutr grem pa mim tebe dz0ny_ :)
<dz0ny_> Aja, a u gozd al k zlahti
<dz0ny_> Btw kaj pravjo domaci za gozd?
<slax0r> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zACEJdFOpA
<Pepelka9> Shine On You Crazy Diamond, Parts 1-9 - YouTube
<sasa84> dz0ny_, do Å¡timaca :P
<Pepelka9> »℗ Digital Remaster  2011 The copyright in this sound recording is owned by Pink Floyd Music Ltd/Pink Floyd (1987) Ltd under exclusive licence to EMI Records ...«
<sasa84> dz0ny_, pravjo tko... d bo letošnji dopust v gozdu :D
<dz0ny_> Aha. Poznamo to
<sasa84> polomlen u nulo
<sasa84> kšne smreke so kr spulene
<dz0ny_> Kje pa mate to
<dz0ny_> Smreke so pr nas ostale cele
<dz0ny_> Aja jutri se mal ozri levo pa desno nad podgoro
<dz0ny_> Tam je najhuje
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ma kle med rakekom-ivanjim selom
<sasa84> mi mamo kle okol rakeka pa ivanjega sela
<sasa84> na parih krajih :)
<dz0ny_> aha
<sasa84> tist kar je sam vrh odlomlen, bomo kr pustil da raste naprej... razen, če jo je prelomil čist
<dz0ny_> ja kr je na tleh moras pospravit
<dz0ny_> sploh ce je smreka
<dz0ny_> ce ma samo vrh odlomljen je ok
<sasa84> do sred maja je za pospravt a ne
<dz0ny_> sam ne bo za nic drugega kot drva
<dz0ny_> jp
<sasa84> za neki zim mamo zdej drv :)
<dz0ny_> problem je k zgubi gorivno vrednost, pac maso in gostoto
<dz0ny_> v nekaj letih
<sasa84> pa hitr zgori :)
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> bo ze :)
<dz0ny_> bomo pa leske kurl :>
<sasa84> haha :)
<sasa84> sej mi jo mamo vsak let, k itak gozd pucaš pa...
<sasa84> kr domov prpelemo...drugač je pa za polet za vodo :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi8ShAosqzI
<Pepelka9> Kollektivet: Music Video - Compliments - YouTube
<Pepelka9> »Se Kollektivet hver fredag kl. 16:55 på TV 2! Programmet ser du også gratis på TV 2 SUMO: http://webtv.tv2.no/webtv/sumo/?treeId=3457 TV2: http://www.tv2.no/...«
<sasa84> oo, norge :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, OMG! you are the most impressive human being i have ever met!!!
<sasa84> good work!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oh gosh..really? i mean..i always felt that i'm special..but noone ever said anything
<CrazyLemon> i mean..wow.. thanks i guess..
<CrazyLemon> i really have no idea what to say
<CrazyLemon> :d
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, you are special
<Pepelka9>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] First Hints At BQ Aquaris Ubuntu Phone Specs Leak Out  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FJLjIFCCRX0/bq-aquaris-ubuntu-phone-specs
<Pepelka9>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Portal 2 Beta Hits Steam for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sI38c7S5OmI/portal-2-beta-hits-steam-linux
<Pepelka9>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] BQ Aquaris Ubuntu Phone Features 4.5-Inch Screen, Quad-Core A7 CPU  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FJLjIFCCRX0/bq-aquaris-ubuntu-phone-specs
<napsy> dan
<sasa84> oj napsy
<dz0ny_> dan
<dz0ny_> sasa84: a pol pravis da gres na slacifante jutr
<zdobersek> sasa84: waaat
<zdobersek> wat
<jablana3> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/250/605/7c6.gif
<sasa84> dz0ny_, slačifante???
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://data2.whicdn.com/images/8913934/large.jpg
<dz0ny_> sasa84: a niso zabavni veceri za dekleta ob cetrtkih v stimacu?
<sasa84> Å¡timac je zobar :P
<dz0ny_> joj
<dz0ny_> rec da greš na zbitke
<dz0ny_> ffs
<sasa84> aaa
<sasa84> kakšna pa je razlika med prezidom pa zbitkami?  :)
<sasa84> pr nas rečemo da gremo do štimaca al pa v prezid :)
<idioterna> lih tok ne stekam hodt na slacifante kokr ne stekam hodt na slacipunce
<dz0ny_> tam k je zobar se rece zbitki
<dz0ny_> k so mal visje :)
<sasa84> idioterna, dz0ny_ je mislu da grem na slačifante... jaz grem pa k zobarju
<sasa84> zgleda, da se moj zobar tko piše kt kraj, kjer so slačifantje
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lol :)
<sasa84> ps: moj zobar se ne slač
<dz0ny_> sasa84: pay him more :>
<idioterna> a tut k se gre tusirat ne
<sasa84> haaaaaa dz0ny_ :D
<sasa84> looool
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ma... je že zadost, da sam usta odprem :P
<sasa84> ok, to je blo spet čudn slišat :\
<idioterna> no ti sam glej da bos lepo krtacla zobe
<idioterna> je blo ane
<dz0ny_> sasa84: haha
<dz0ny_> ane
<idioterna> sami packi ste tle
<sasa84> dz0ny_, a jutr si home?
<idioterna> skos neki v obce namigujete
<dz0ny_> sasa84: kdaj?
<dz0ny_> popldne gremo v gozd
<idioterna> celade mejte
<dz0ny_> mhm
<sasa84> jst mam ob pol ene...sam pol morm tud Å¡ibat domov :)
<dz0ny_> folk se je kr zresnu zdejle
<sasa84> mislm...15 do štire mam že drugo akcijo :)
<dz0ny_> k je na enega bor padu in ga org polomu
<idioterna> hocs rect da dejansko nosjo celade
<sasa84> pr nas jo fotr ma
<idioterna> js jo mam tut
<dz0ny_> idioterna: jp
<sasa84> pa tud kle okol jo kr nosjo
<idioterna> ce mas celado se ti nc ne more zgodit
<dz0ny_> maj pr unmu je sla celada na pol
<sasa84> dz0ny_, pa enmu gasilcu v begnah je zobe razbil
<idioterna> k je +5 luck boost pa +20 AC
<dz0ny_> sam stekam sarkazem
<idioterna> ne js zares nosm celado
<idioterna> sam vsec mi je k recimo polcaji pravjo kok je nujna celada
<idioterna> pa pol utemeljijo da "vecina unih k se ubije s kolesom ni mela celade"
<sasa84> kofe...brb
<idioterna> zakaj pol ni v avtu obvezna celada?
<idioterna> sej tut vecina unih k se z avtom ubije ni mela celade.
<dz0ny_> ja sam sej majo pa varnostno blazino
<LorD_DDooM> Pri avtu glavni vzrok smrti ni poškodba glave, ampak trupa in vratu...pri kolesu pa glava
<idioterna> pr kolesu je avto glavni vzrok smrti.
<LorD_DDooM> To je povod, ne vzrok
<CrazyLemon> schooled!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/irCRlDm.jpg
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2122-1: FreeRADIUS vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2122-1/
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo xubuntu ?
<sasa84> dz0ny_, poglej tole http://screencloud.net/img/screenshots/6dd6154c398fe9f258285e92cb7cf53e.png
 * dz0ny_ slaps CrazyLemon 
<dz0ny_> to ji je nalasc nastavu da vidi ce kej beres
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naah..to je njen predlog - js pa kot priden prevajalec upoštevam :P
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja.. všeč mi je
<CrazyLemon> mora bit neki takega not
<CrazyLemon> da vidimo koliko folk sploh bere
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj moramo narest stran Piči miško - Xubuntu
<CrazyLemon> in podeliti majico prvemu ki odkrije bug in pogugla ter pristane na naši strani :D
<zdobersek> pa 5000EUR
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to boš ti prispeval
<zdobersek> 7000EUR bi, 5000 ... se ne splaca.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lej..ti kr nakaži 7000€ meni..pa bom js poskrbel da se izplača 5000€ v enkratnem znesku
<CrazyLemon> hkrati bom pa uploadal sliko mojega novega cannondalea synapse :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pol rajs nakazem 10000EUR, pa daj 7000EUR noter
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a čmo kr pustit piči miško? :))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 of course
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa misliš da sm dal not
<sasa84> ker si poreden?:$
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.si/search?q=site%3Airclogs.ubuntu.com+pi%C4%8Di+mi%C5%A1ko&oq=site%3Airclogs.ubuntu.com+pi%C4%8Di+mi%C5%A1ko&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.7010j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=2&es_sm=94&ie=UTF-8#q=site:irclogs.ubuntu.com+%22pi%C4%8Di+mi%C5%A1ko%22
<Pepelka9> site:irclogs.ubuntu.com piči miško - Iskanje Google
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a to sam midva uporablava? :D
<sasa84> ps: grub ni preveden (do konca)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah
<sasa84> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/grub2/+pots/grub/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<CrazyLemon> ce vpises 'pici misko'
<Pepelka9> Slovenian (sl) : Template “grub” : “grub2” source package : Translations : Trusty (14.04) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> boš vidla da tudi hrvati :D
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu-hr
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> edino prav da ni preveden do konca
<CrazyLemon> kdo ga pa bere
 * sasa84 se ozre naokoli ...
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ME
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ no sej.. ti pa verjetno želiš angleščino
<CrazyLemon> ne pa čudne slovenske izraze
<dz0ny_> sam moram itak english se it
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> :)
<sasa84> :))
 * CrazyLemon je na splošno proti prevajanju errorjev in raznih cli programov
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> ker polno zadev faila
<zdobersek> ooh, full-on ResistanceLemon
<sasa84> server running... a ni čudn slišat, da se izvaja?
<CrazyLemon> še bl čudno je če strežnik teče!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, muse!
<sasa84> lemon is a resistanceeeeee *žaganje*
<zdobersek> the night has reached it's end!
<zdobersek> we can't pretend!
<zdobersek> we must ruuuuuuuuuuuun
<zdobersek> it's time to ruuuuuuuuun
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana3> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 14.8°C @26.02.2014 15:00 CET.
<jablana3> Vlažnost: 52% Veter: jugozahodnik 4 m/s
<jablana3> Sončni vzhod: 05:50:43, Kulminacija: 11:19:29, Sončni zahod: 16:48:15
<jablana3> Dan je dolg: 10ur 57min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> jebemti, 15 stopinj
<zdobersek> wtf
<napsy> pa luna je vedno v scipu?
<CrazyLemon> pr windchill je okrog 12-13
<dz0ny_> napsy: ja k ne vemo al vzahaj al zahaja
<napsy> sux
<CrazyLemon> pa docker Å¡e vedno na CET-1 :p
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jablana3> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 9.5°C @26.02.2014 15:00 CET.
<jablana3> Vlažnost: 64% Veter: južni veter 2.7 m/s
<jablana3> Sončni vzhod: 05:48:41, Kulminacija: 11:17:08, Sončni zahod: 16:45:35
<jablana3> Dan je dolg: 10ur 56min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme cjele
<jablana3> ARSO: Celje (244m): 13°C @26.02.2014 15:00 CET.
<jablana3> Vlažnost: 53%
<jablana3> Sončni vzhod: 05:45:24, Kulminacija: 11:13:20, Sončni zahod: 16:41:16
<jablana3> Dan je dolg: 10ur 55min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> wat
<jablana3> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/173/589/RsLid.jpg
<sasa84> haaaa, o Å¡it :D
<sasa84> tipu res sede tole :D
<sasa84> wat
<jablana3> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/439/909/128.gif
<sasa84> wat
<jablana3> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/425/760/0a1.gif
<dz0ny_> .pic sasa pri zobarju
<jablana3> http://static-1.mojvideo.com/pri-zobarju/t/9886fa38248c11bb471e.jpg
<dz0ny_> ne gledat
<dz0ny_> too much gore
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> .pic dz0ny_ v gozdu
<jablana3> https://static.slo-tech.com/43618.jpg
<sasa84> wat
<jablana3> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/555/144/167.gif
<CrazyLemon> lp
<sasa84> pl
<sasa84> komad za zdobersek
<sasa84> .yt prince - sexy m. f.
<jablana3> Prince   Sexy Mother Fucker (9 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXpsOylosV0 ♥1,258 ▶376,330
<zdobersek> oui, c'est moi.
<dz0ny_> sasa84: tist je nsa :>
<dz0ny_> al cia
<sasa84> kdo kaj?
<zdobersek> NSA
<zdobersek> Fort Meade
<sasa84> haha :D
<idioterna> dont look like a fort to me
<sasa84_> *zEh*
<Kami_> BigWhale: oj, ti mogoce ves koga moram pingat da se na slo-tech ena novica odobri?
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ dz0ny_ bi vedel
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2123-1: file vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2123-1/
<Pepelka9>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Four Reasons Why Windows XP Users Should Switch to Lubuntu This April  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2kCNazCCdDk/four-reasons-why-windows-xp-users-should-switch-to-lubuntu-this-april
<Pepelka9>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Bq Aquaris Ubuntu Phone Features 4.5-Inch Screen, Quad-Core CPU  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FJLjIFCCRX0/bq-aquaris-ubuntu-phone-specs
<Pepelka9>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Using Windows XP? Here’s Four Reasons to Switch to Lubuntu This April  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2kCNazCCdDk/four-reasons-why-windows-xp-users-should-switch-to-lubuntu-this-april
<Pepelka9>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GNOME Shell Clipboard Extension GPaste 3.8 And 3.3 Available In PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/vF76ejbV2uU/gnome-shell-clipboard-extension-gpaste.html
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Inštalacija Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS x86 in uporaba večih HDD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41474/#p41474
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Inštalacija Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS x86 in uporaba večih HDD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41475/#p41475
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek je nazaj
<zdobersek> :|
<sasa84> \o/
<zdobersek> LoL
<zdobersek> ^ na levo stran je obrnu mizo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tf2?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nau Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> pozna večerja bo
<CrazyLemon> tko da pred 9.30 nič ne bo
<CrazyLemon> kakšna ideja zakaj imam občutek da mi gumo vleče v desno stran ko sm v levem  zavoju?
<CrazyLemon> zelo neprijeten in nestabilen občutek
<CrazyLemon> obroč ni zvit tko da to ni
<CrazyLemon> sumim na 1. zavore 2. plašče 3. my confused brain
<sasa84> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2568384/British-soldiers-banned-training-snowy-conditions-Norwegian-base-health-safety-rules-deem-COLD.html
<Pepelka9> British soldiers banned from training for snowy conditions at Norwegian base because health and safety rules deem it too COLD | Mail Online
<Pepelka9> »Locals in Porsanger, Norway, said they were stunned that Brits were being kept in the warm while Norwegian troops were out in -25C weather.«
<Guest36040> ping
<jablana3> Guest36040: pong
<sasa84> a jst dobim tud pluska CrazyLemon ? :>
<CrazyLemon> očitno dobiš
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tf2??? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pluska cem
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a misliš igrat tf2?
<CrazyLemon> hint: its a trick question
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/NIVsFp9.gif
<sasa84> ooo, hvala CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :*
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<zdobersek> a vam poplavlja?? (10:34:32 PM) sasa84 left the room (quit: Excess Flood).
<sasa84> damn...pa glih pluska sm mela, zdej se ej pa zmoču :\
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek ...prideš na release party? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> when is a flood not excess?
<zdobersek> Noah?
<CrazyLemon> in gardaland ?
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> zdobersek, good point :P
<sasa84> zdj pa šibam pančkat
<sasa84> nočko ;)
<CrazyLemon> adult joke
<CrazyLemon> when a deaf guy fingers a woman.. is that oral?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> huh?
<lynxlynxlynx> mute?
<lynxlynxlynx> ah, zgleda se oboje uporablja
<lynxlynxlynx> predolgo nikomur niso odrezali jezika, da bi se poznalo
<pitko> lol
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-27
<napsy> dan
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> 9:14
<slax0r> your point?
<speed-> ja jebeno jutro
<dz0ny_> speed-: on gre spat zdej
<dz0ny_> je večer :>
<speed-> jaz bi tudi
<speed-> pa me narod gnjavi celi cajt:)
<speed-> ali dobro se ta teden potrpim pa zrihtam kar mam
<speed-> te pa se bom skrival :D
<speed-> pa spal vsak dan do 12, waaaah :)
<slax0r> kk hudica spravis php 5.4 na 12.04? -.-
<turmaline> lamp ali xampp?
<slax0r> ma kaj pa vem...
<slax0r> bedarija od packagov
<slax0r> najraje bi kar skompajlal...
<slax0r> drugac je pa nginx+php install
<slax0r> mysql mislim da sploh ni gor ker ga ne rabim
<dz0ny_> turmaline: linux?
<dz0ny_> slax0r: phpenv
<dz0ny_> al pa phpbuilder
<turmaline> ja saj ta dva sta za linux
<dz0ny_> turmaline: neresen
<dz0ny_> to je za dev
<dz0ny_> na win
<dz0ny_> ne za resno poganjanje zadev
<dz0ny_> slax0r: https://github.com/wtool/docker-php/blob/master/Dockerfile tam mas recepie
<Pepelka9> docker-php/Dockerfile at master · wtool/docker-php · GitHub
<Pepelka9> »Contribute to docker-php development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<slax0r> tnx, ravno gledam
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP0DdLoJ9Ko
<Pepelka9> Meizu Ubuntu MX3 Hands On - YouTube
<Pepelka9> »Source: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjc3NzUxMjM2.html«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mogoče bi bilo fajn napisat kako novico o ubuntu phone :p
<zdobersek> naah
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: si nor
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ why????
<dz0ny_> ker to se nc ne dela
<dz0ny_> sploh klicat ne mores
<dz0ny_> mp3 ne zna predvajat
<dz0ny_> music app je posh
<dz0ny_> tipkovnica ni slo
<dz0ny_> itd
<dz0ny_> poleg tega ga v si ne bo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ js še vedno čakam razlog zakaj saša naj ne bi napisala novice :D
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=205&t=13687
<Pepelka9> S4 v pralni storj - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<Pepelka9> »Žal mi je punca po nesreči dala prat s4 v pralni storj. Telefon je bi med pranjem prižgan, ko smo ga dobili ven pa je bil ugasnjen. Takoj sem od...«
<CrazyLemon> hahaha :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: privoščiš da je punca kriva a ne ?
<zdobersek> doesn't matter, buy S5
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ on je kriv.. zakaj je pa pustu s4 v hlačah/majici/whatever
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: preden daš v stroj se vse žepe obrne
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Prevod letaka Xubuntu/Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41476/#p41476
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jablana3> ARSO: Celje (244m): 14°C @27.02.2014 13:00 CET.
<jablana3> Vlažnost: 49%  zmerno oblačno
<jablana3> Sončni vzhod: 05:43:37, Kulminacija: 11:13:10, Sončni zahod: 16:42:43
<jablana3> Dan je dolg: 10ur 59min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> time to pedal, boys.
<idioterna> http://bou.si/sale.html
<Pepelka9> Sale
<zdobersek> idioterna: yyy
<zdobersek> zakaj??
<idioterna> k sm dubu enga za vse
<idioterna> http://colnago.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/WORLD-CUP-SL-WCBI1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ne linkat colnago.com dej raje svojega poslikaj
<idioterna> k ga dobim
<idioterna> nimam ga se
<idioterna> k sm custom stvari narocu
<CrazyLemon> kaj si custom narocu?
<idioterna> hidravlicne namest mehanskih diskov pa dva wheelseta
<idioterna> enga za po cest pa enga za vse ostalo
<CrazyLemon> hm.. nisem vedu da so že hidravlični diski na CX
<zdobersek> sej so na cestakih tud
<idioterna> sej niso
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> ce bi kupu unga colnagota za 4 jurje bi dobu hidravlicne
<idioterna> tko bom pa dau 1300
<CrazyLemon> samo za diske? :D
<idioterna> za celo kripo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kulk ze rabis za synapsa?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ~1700 če se prav spomnim
<idioterna> aja no + 300 za se en wheelset
<idioterna> sam tist ga dobim poznej
<idioterna> z diski vred
<zdobersek> a pol sem jst najvec za peckil vrgu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda..a si pro al nisi
<zdobersek> aja, tocno
<zdobersek> seveda sem
<CrazyLemon> in ni 'rabim' - ne rabim nič.. ampak če bi že mel odveč toliko denarja pol bi ga kupu :)
<zdobersek> free agent, ampak `pro` free agent
<idioterna> js nocm dt velik dnarja za bicikl
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Inštalacija Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS x86 in uporaba večih HDD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41477/#p41477
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1898219_666436786751167_869975157_n.jpg      :DD
<idioterna> developer husband
<idioterna> to je tko k un buy a carton of milk, if they have eggs, buy six
<idioterna> in prnese sest tetrapakov mleka in rece "jajca so mel"
<CrazyLemon> haha :)
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/30ZX0En.png
<idioterna> recte sasi da pokaze to na teoloskm faksu
<idioterna> http://narf-archive.com/pix/79dff6f32e5013357e5da82095e334e40e0bb70a.jpeg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/feb/27/gchq-nsa-webcam-images-internet-yahoo
<Pepelka9> GCHQ intercepted webcam images of millions of Yahoo users worldwide | World news | theguardian.com
<Pepelka9> »• Optic Nerve program collected Yahoo webcam images in bulk • 1.8m users targeted by UK agency in six-month period alone • Yahoo: 'A whole new level of violation of our users' privacy' • Material included large quantity of sexually explicit images«
<zdobersek> kva je blo fino
<zdobersek> ampak sem nasu lih dve uri, k je blo vse oblacno
<zdobersek> sasa? kje je sasa?
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Prevod letaka Xubuntu/Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41478/#p41478
<idioterna> the bloody nerve
<idioterna> programme.
<lynxlynxlynx> .status http://geopedia.si
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: .stran geopedia.si
<dz0ny_> .stran geopedia.si
<jablana3> geopedia.si ni dosegljiva
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Prevod letaka Xubuntu/Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41479/#p41479
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 !!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek te je iskal
<CrazyLemon> nujno je!!
<zdobersek> kafeeee
<CrazyLemon> nč..krof z nutello time ..lejtrz
<zdobersek> hahah, direkt to sem si ustimu
<sasa84> wiiii, zdobersek :)))
<sasa84> živjo CrazyLemon
<sasa84> zdobersek, sorči... sm bla bl bizi dns, skor nč doma
<zdobersek> sasa84: okej :>
<sasa84> jah...it was not a good day :\
<zdobersek> ah
<zdobersek> okej :|
<sasa84> ja zdobersek ...pr zobarju :\
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Prevod letaka Xubuntu/Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41480/#p41480
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prevod letaka Xubuntu/Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41481/#p41481
<sasa84> oj LorD_DDooM lordi :)
<LorD_DDooM> oo sasa84 kaj zdaj, kako se počutiš v bližini morja?
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, prej vidm vodo kt CrazyLemon al kako? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ja tam zraven vas je 12 m vode, napalivilo celo dolino
<LorD_DDooM> naplavilo*
<sasa84> mi smo glih vmes , kjer ni nič... z ene strani je planina, z druge pa cerk. jezero
<LorD_DDooM> Aja, se lahko odločaš a greš na hrvaško ali slovensko obalo
<LorD_DDooM> Hrvaško morje, v slovenskem zalivu!
<sasa84> zdej bi mel lohk veslaško ekipo :P
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, jaz bi bil krmar :P
<sasa84> kaj pa jst? prvo veslo? :D
<LorD_DDooM> Lahki veslači (Lightweights): članice: max. 59 kg
<sasa84> to bi Å¡lo :)
<sasa84> sam...če bi trenirala, bi pridobila na kilah a ne
<LorD_DDooM> Če bi bilo to res, bi bil CrazyLemon k balon
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> jao LorD_DDooM :D
<CrazyLemon> true that!
<sasa84> a ni tko, da k hujšaš pa npr. d športaš...d ni glih pametno se vagat, ampak da se raj okol pasu meriš
<idioterna> sasa84: http://narf-archive.com/pix/79dff6f32e5013357e5da82095e334e40e0bb70a.jpeg
<idioterna> to mors na faksu pokazat.
<sasa84> eh... nč ne pomaga ;)
<sasa84> se takoj najdejo teol. razlogi :P
<dz0ny_> sasa84: we live in matrix, razlogi predvidevam? :)
<sasa84> dz0ny_, Bbog je itak povsod no :P
<dz0ny_> In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.
<dz0ny_> tko nekak a ne :)
<sasa84> ja ja...en arche en ho logos :P
<sasa84> v "principu" je bila beseda :D
<dz0ny_> jaz sem Å¡tekal samo Logos zgori :)
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> ja...bi mogla z grškimi črkami napisat...pa X sm kar kt ch :P
<sasa84> sej mislm d se X tko transkribira :)
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Prevod letaka Xubuntu/Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41482/#p41482
<maxipin> dz0ny_: ko smo bili že ravno pri whatssapu:
<maxipin> CEO of Facebook Announced that 'last seen'
<maxipin> on whatsapp will now includes the persons
<maxipin> GPS location ...
<maxipin> This according to Mark Zuckerberg is for
<maxipin> satisfy reasons should anything happen to
<maxipin> anyone & Parents to know their Childrens
<maxipin> Location at all times and Partner to know
<maxipin> their Spouses Locations !!!
<idioterna> ce so trije klicaji nakonc js nc ne verjamem
<idioterna> ocitno je nekdo s tezko psihiatricno motnjo to pisal
<idioterna> !!!!!111!11
<zdobersek> al pa je live-bloggu
<Pepelka9>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 Flavours Release First Beta  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/g3b0YHndvY8/ubuntu-14-04-beta-1-download
<maxipin> idioterna: iz facebooka sem povzel
<maxipin> Oz. iz ene hacker groupe
<dz0ny_> maxipin: for lul si pozabu skopirat
<dz0ny_> lulz
<maxipin> Ne, edino example sen pozabil ;)
 * CrazyLemon downloads beta 1
<CrazyLemon> hacker skupina na facebooku?
<CrazyLemon> jaki hekeri :)
<dz0ny_> mhm
<maxipin> CrazyLemon: wanna be hackerji ;)
<CrazyLemon> am.. kaj je pametno backupat ? :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: bitcoin wallet.
<CrazyLemon> tega ne rabim.. rabim pa .ssh pa .xchat kaj Å¡e? :)
<CrazyLemon> Steam! .9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> js vsak dan rdiff-backupam cel svoj home
<CrazyLemon> ne..js ne želim celega homea ker želim da je spucan home za 14.04
<CrazyLemon> torej samo must have
<CrazyLemon> no sys/user config files
<dz0ny_> .config
<dz0ny_> za chrome
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ni pa kul ker je Steam gor
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zakaj pa to rabim? sej je vse v oblaku! :)
<dz0ny_> sam STeam mapo skopiri znotraj steam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ znotraj steama ?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> tam so igre
<dz0ny_> pol na novo namestis
<CrazyLemon> ja to vem
<dz0ny_> pas amo tisto mapo pokazes v settingish
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kam naj dam..ker ne uporabljam ne ključkov ne prenosnih diskov
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: pa ne jit Å¡e na 14.04
<dz0ny_> ker steam work not
<dz0ny_> mora valve svoje libe posodobit prej
<dz0ny_> oz sec
<dz0ny_> mogoce so pa jih
<dz0ny_> NOPE
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv5gX3SEwUs
<Pepelka9> YotaPhone Hands-On - YouTube
<Pepelka9> »YotaPhone Hands-On This year during Mobile World Congress 2014 Yota Devices unveiled its second generation YotaPhone, a device with a regular front-facing sc...«
 * CrazyLemon wants some jota now
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/02/27/ubuntu-touch-smartphone-prototypes/?ncid=rss_truncated
<Pepelka9> What to expect from the first generation of Ubuntu smartphones (hands-on)
<Pepelka9> »The Ubuntu Touch smartphone OS has come a long way, but it still has further to plod before it's ready for market - all Canonical will tell us that it«
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2124-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2124-1/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jota? :P
<sasa84> joj, jst bom mogla tud poštimat zadeve za 14.04...sm še 2 let zadi :O
<sasa84> zdj pa pančat
<sasa84> nočko
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-28
<upd> jo :)
<upd> ma kdo kako idejo sem en ram ven vzel, pa zdej če ga dam notr se ne zalavfa več ka bi bilo ?
<upd> sam za ene 4 sekunde se prižge pa ugasne in pol se to ponavlja
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prevod letaka Xubuntu/Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41483/#p41483
<napsy>  dan
<dz0ny> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuu
<slax0r> sasa84: ti si kot samwise gamgee, nothing ever breaks your spirit :)
<sasa84> slax0r, why? :D
<slax0r> vedno ko prides si tako vesela :)
<slax0r> little hobbit :P
<sasa84> ps slax0r: neki je zihr v vodi, ker že celo jutro nažigam disco... od bonney M, pointer sisters do anite ward :P
<slax0r> same legende :)
<sasa84> ja slax0r ...kaj ne bom vesela, če pa vas vidm
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> yes sir, i can boogie :D
<slax0r> saj smo mi tut da tebe vidimo ;)
 * sasa84 zapleja komad za CrazyLemon "patrich hernandez - born to be alive"
<sasa84> Å¡ejk jor buti krejzek!
<CrazyLemon> matr.. kake čike pa ti kadiš da si tukaj hyperactive ob tako rani uri!?!?!?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> joj CrazyLemon ...že od osmer uri zjutri nažigam disco
<sasa84> osme ure*
<sasa84> neki je v vodi...zihr :\
<dz0ny> petekje
<sasa84> true that!
<CrazyLemon> ja..v tisti stoječi vodi so zihr fekalije
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> dance! boogie wonderland :D
<sasa84> hihi CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> verjetno je preveč omenjat, da še clo plešem
<LorD_DDooM> Pa mlaj je danes
<sasa84> fakk, men se rola :\
<sasa84> mlaj?
<sasa84> to bo pol
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<dz0ny> .vreme rakek
<jablana3> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 10.7°C @28.02.2014 9:00 CET.
<jablana3> Vlažnost: 72% Veter: jugovzhodnik 2.1 m/s
<jablana3> Sončni vzhod: 05:47:13, Kulminacija: 11:19:08, Sončni zahod: 16:51:03
<jablana3> Dan je dolg: 11ur 03min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<jablana3> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 4.3°C @28.02.2014 9:00 CET.
<jablana3> Vlažnost: 92% Veter: južni veter 1.8 m/s
<jablana3> Sončni vzhod: 05:45:09, Kulminacija: 11:16:47, Sončni zahod: 16:48:25
<jablana3> Dan je dolg: 11ur 03min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> crazy da ne boste zmrznili
<sasa84> WE ARE FAMILY! i've got all my sisters with me!
<dz0ny> sasa84 kaj tije zobar delu vceri
<sasa84> nč...sam pogledu :D
<sasa84> špegu pa un špičast majzl :P
<CrazyLemon> dleta ni mel v roki?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> v roki ne... CrazyLemon ...
 * sasa84 pogleda dol
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/rRl47PrzWHs
<Pepelka97214> Archos CEO Phone Demo FAIL - YouTube
<Pepelka97214> »Archos CEO submerges the Quenchua 5" Phone in a Demo presentation not knowing it is only IP54 certified for withstanding splattering with water! Visit http:/...«
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<sasa84> šibam miške
<sasa84> se vidmo Å¡e kej dns
 * sasa84 pošlata CrazyLemon po riti *pomežik*
<CrazyLemon> piči miško
<sasa84> o behave!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Latest-LINUX-Beta-Driver.aspx
<Pepelka97214> AMD Catalyst™ 14.2 LINUX Beta Driver
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: I left AMD LINUX Beta Driver to sink like Titanic. Using FOSS now.
<CrazyLemon> lol :9
<LorD_DDooM> dz0ny: welcome to the club
<LorD_DDooM> +1
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> Stuttering and poor performance after playing an OpenGL game for a several minutes on Ubuntu to ze eno leto gledam
<dz0ny> pa se kr ne znajo porpavit
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: saj TF2 čist lepo dela na A8-6600K s FOSS driverji
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM lepo dela tudi z amd gonilniki :)
<LorD_DDooM> Enjoy you're no v-sync
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezD6MbG_8iI
<Pepelka97214> Pust v Cerknici 2014 - Pišče? - YouTube
<Pepelka97214> »Scenarij, režija, montaža - Rok Ule Logo- Martin Petrič Butalec na levi - Miha Jernejčič Butalec na desni - Tine Ferfila«
<pitko> dan
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jablana3> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 11°C @28.02.2014 11:00 CET.
<jablana3> Vlažnost: 80%  pretežno oblačno močna nevihta
<jablana3> Sončni vzhod: 05:47:35, Kulminacija: 11:19:35, Sončni zahod: 16:51:35
<jablana3> Dan je dolg: 11ur 04min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> močna nevihta!
<dz0ny> Shuttleworth says #Ubuntu is sticking with MySQL  NOOO
<dz0ny> rly?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> to pomen cez 3-4 urce pr nas
<CrazyLemon> naah..ta gre bl proti krasu/italiji
<CrazyLemon> well that sucked
<idioterna> jsm su po dezju u office
<idioterna> je blo kr
<idioterna> osvezujoce
<idioterna> dodgnu dvoje vrat in ignoriru enga idiota k je preizkusal hupo
<CrazyLemon> a je Å¡e kaj saharskega priokusa ?
<idioterna> sm meu cez obraz masko tko da ne vem
<CrazyLemon> terorist
<idioterna> ja ne morm skoz rdeco gont s prepoznavnim obrazom
<CrazyLemon> to je res ja
<osh0> oj, kako se naredi če hočem zagnat en program ko se štarta ubuntu?
<napsy> osh0: ko se starta al ko se prijavis v namizje?
<osh0> prijavim.. :)
<dz0ny> osh0: v začetni programi spustiš ikona programa
<dz0ny> ki ga želiš pognati
<sasa84> joujou miške :D
<osh0> aha v startup applicatons.. sem dal ikono na namizje in potem povteku notri
<osh0> upam da bo :) hvala :)
 * sasa84 prišepne zdobersek nekaj črnega
<sasa84> osh0, kaj ne bo :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezD6MbG_8iI
<Pepelka97214> Pust v Cerknici 2014 - Pišče? - YouTube
<Pepelka97214> »Scenarij, režija, montaža - Rok Ule Logo- Martin Petrič Butalec na levi - Miha Jernejčič Butalec na desni - Tine Ferfila«
<sasa84> lol dz0ny :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: slo live usb se ne loada
<dz0ny> lang
<dz0ny> en se ok
<Pepelka97214>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Modify PDF Files In Linux With Master PDF Editor  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Q2c_zzgJ03c/modify-pdf-files-in-linux-with-master.html
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny what?
<dz0ny> live isntall ne dela
<dz0ny> neki so borked prevodi
<dz0ny> za 14.04
<dz0ny> ce bos to danes pocel
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja.. ne ne bom
<CrazyLemon> cakam na steam :)
<zdobersek> priorities?!?!
<zdobersek> http://atom.io/
<Pepelka97214> Atom
<Pepelka97214> »At GitHub, we’re building the text editor we’ve always wanted: hackable to the core, but approachable on the first day without ever touching a config file. We can’t wait to see what you build with it.«
<zdobersek> ze kdo kaj mrdal?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: mam
<dz0ny> a mas osx?
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana3> http://i.imgur.com/JO6Wz3r.gif
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> imam pa linukse!
<dz0ny> cez vikend pri linux verzija
<zdobersek> a rabim osx?
<dz0ny> invajtov pa nimam vec
<dz0ny> tko da dobis zip :>
<dz0ny> ko bo
<Pepelka97214>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GNOME 3.12 Postpones Wayland Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/RvzLrknactU/gnome-3-12-wayland-support-postponed
<zdobersek> no tar?
<dz0ny> no tar
<dz0ny> !
<zdobersek> NO TAR FOR YOU
<dz0ny> TAR SANDS?
<zdobersek> wat
<jablana3> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/409/027/ef6.gif
<sasa84> wat
<jablana3> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/167/784/Wat.jpg
<sasa84> haaaaaaa gay marriage killed the dinosaurs :)
<sasa84> swašta
<dz0ny> wat
<jablana3> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/173/613/Wat.jpg
<zdobersek> to smo tak ze vse vidl
<dz0ny> wat
<jablana3> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/275/923/2f8.gif
<dz0ny> to tud
<sasa84> wat
<jablana3> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/532/491/c62.gif
<sasa84> haaa, te Å¡e nism vidla :)
<sasa84> .plosk
<jablana3> http://i.imgur.com/YfrikPR.gif
<sasa84> tele random zadeve s . so čist zakon :D
<sasa84> wat
<jablana3> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/482/006/4c7.gif
<zdobersek> ce niso random!
<sasa84> wat
<jablana3> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/409/027/ef6.gif
<zdobersek> (02:53:11 PM) zdobersek: wat
<zdobersek> (02:53:20 PM) jablana3: http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/409/027/ef6.gif
<zdobersek> STAAAHP
<sasa84> zdobersek, ne maram d me napade PESotnica :(
<CrazyLemon> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/meni-nic-tebi-nic-kar-po-trije-kolesarji-vozili-vzporedno
<Pepelka97214> Meni nič, tebi nič: kar po trije kolesarji vozili vzporedno | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka97214> »Kolesarje, ki so z vožnjo v skupini ovirali promet in v ovinkih vozili nevarno, je policiji prijavil občan.«
<CrazyLemon> no kdo je bil.. naj dvigne roko
<idioterna> oviranje prometa ne obstaja.
<idioterna> slovenske novice so za retarde.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> ok..
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zurnal24.si/kolesarji-varna-voznja-clanek-224964
<Pepelka97214> Trije so se vozili vštric - zurnal24
<Pepelka97214> »Marsikateremu udeležencu v prometu se zdi, da cestni kolesarji med treningom z načinom vožnje vštric ogrožajo preostale. Zakon je glede tega, kaj smejo in česa ne, zelo jasen.«
<CrazyLemon> boljše? slabše? enako hudo?
<idioterna> manj retardirano
<idioterna> ampak se zmeri leseno
<idioterna> za kolesarje predpisi ne veljajo
<idioterna> vsi to vejo.
<idioterna> se posebej tisti k se pred kolesarje postavjo s SUVom
<idioterna> pet kolesarjev vzporedno je se vedno manj kot en avto.
<zdobersek> manj cesa?
<CrazyLemon> manj kil
<CrazyLemon> obviously
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti tud vozš v štric? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp :) vendar ne na cesti ampak na kolesarskih
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e to bl redko :)
<sasa84> packonko
<CrazyLemon> je pa en znanec
<CrazyLemon> ki občasno gre z nami kolesarit
<CrazyLemon> ki pa obožuje tako vožnjo
<CrazyLemon> celo na spustih ko greš 45+
<CrazyLemon> on z veseljem se postavi zravn tebe
<CrazyLemon> in klepeta do skrajnosti
 * CrazyLemon hates that
<sasa84> mogoče je ženska, ker lohk počne več stvari hkrati :D
<CrazyLemon> http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Feb2014/61397299.jpg?d41d
<CrazyLemon> izola danes :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/na-obali-padala-toca-poplavljalo-bo-morje.html
<Pepelka97214> 24ur.com - FOTO in VIDEO: Na Obali padala toča, poplavljalo bo morje
<Pepelka97214> »Prebivalce na Obali je dopoldan presenetila toča. Poglejte si video, kako so ledena zrnca pobelila Izolo in okolico. Arso prebivalce Obale opozarja pred povišanim plimovanjem, saj lahko morje poplavi nižje ležeče dele obale.«
<dz0ny> bogi
<zdobersek> bogovi*
<CrazyLemon> padli na glavo?
<zdobersek> mogoce.
<zdobersek> v starem Egiptu so imele macke bozji status, zato dvomim, da lahko bogovi padejo na glavo
<sasa84> lol zdobersek :D
<sasa84> čeprou je pa ehnaton uvedel enoboštvo... sam ne vem če je mel pa muco :P
<sasa84> sicer pa zdobersek ... vsem str8 moškim se zdijo muce božanske :P
<idioterna> nonsense
<sasa84> sem čakala, da se idioterna oglas :D
<orion1111> sasa84: a ti študiraš teologijo?
<idioterna> jsm dog person
<sasa84> orion1111, mhm
<sasa84> mislm...sm jo že in je še nism :P
<idioterna> muce se mi zdijo egoisticne zveri
<sasa84> muce so tko...kokr jim paše, tko je...pa se lohk na glavo postavš :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> psi so pa ful prjazni pa razumevajoci
<idioterna> pa loh delas z njimi k da si muca.
<sasa84> psa še pokličeš ne pa že leti k teb... mačko pa ne boš prklicu :)
<idioterna> vse kar rabs vedet je da dogecoin je great success
<idioterna> catcoin pa just another scam
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mogoče tvoja ni taka.. moja pa je!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, moja je po vremenu.... včasij ji paše, včasih ne :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti maš tud muco drugač? :))
<idioterna> tut js mam muco
<idioterna> 4 muce
<idioterna> no, 3 muce pa enga muca
<sasa84> oooo :)
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/z-dolijem-pri-babici.jpg
<sasa84> pa se lepo razumejo s psičko?
<idioterna> pes je
<idioterna> čaro.
<idioterna> valda da se
<sasa84> o đizs...to pa je MUCA
<idioterna> on je itak tok ucen da se mu je izpod casti ukvarjat z mackami
<CrazyLemon> naša je bila čist divja.. mislim še vedno je
<dz0ny> naša mačka je fouš na psico
<sasa84> kok ji je pa ime CrazyLemon ?
<dz0ny> ponavlja za njo kar psica počne
<sasa84> haha :)
<dz0ny> v bistvu je maček
<dz0ny> wierdo
<sasa84> se mi zdi, d majo mački mejbi še bl prjeten karakter kt mačke
<sasa84> babe s(m)o pač...svoja vrsta :>
<dz0ny> ne vem če
<CrazyLemon> skoraj leto dni se ni pustila da se je kdorkoli dotakne
<dz0ny> k je dovoljeno samo par stvari
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mačka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ja recimo kdaj ga smeš prijet
<dz0ny> pa nest kam
<sasa84> mi smo mel prej mucka... pa se mi zdi, d je biu tko ful bolš karakter k tale naša greta :)
<dz0ny> k drugač jih dobiš
<sasa84> un je bil skor tko mal psu podoben...sam Å¡e lajal ni :)
<sasa84> naša greta pa itak vse okoliške pse podi z dvorišča...je kr taka divja
<dz0ny> jah se je zdej un čas v letu
<dz0ny> k zijajo
<sasa84> je sterilna :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ful izvirno ime!
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/9XRqHPKpzqpALJeYC_B9WI3FGpg.jpg
<idioterna> tko se obnasa
<idioterna> to so pa macke
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/YKKBgcwe2yv1mQwL755AhNf_II0.jpg
<idioterna> tle sta dve ze pokojni
<sasa84> joooj, kok si simpatične :)
<sasa84> so*
<idioterna> ta crno se mamo
<idioterna> ime ji je Å¡pohi
<idioterna> ta k ga ziva nos u narocju je doli in je macek
<idioterna> pol sta pa se mika pa maca
<idioterna> pika pa su sta pa pokojni
<idioterna> su je kr na travnku pod bajto zaspala pa zmrznla
<idioterna> je bla 20 let stara
<sasa84> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19244247/2014-02-18%2021.16.36.jpg
<sasa84> tole pa je naša greta :)
<idioterna> to sta pa doli pa maca
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/doli-in-maca-na-drevesu.jpg
<sasa84> 20 let? uf
<sasa84> doli zgleda pa k en ris :)
<sasa84> sam še čopki manjkajo :)
<sasa84> kolk kil ma? zgleda ful taka velka
<idioterna> bomo nalepl copke
<idioterna> hm ne vem ene 6 pomoje
<idioterna> je kr zajetn
<idioterna> ampak ni prevec debel
<idioterna> si sam lovi hrano
<idioterna> je pa destiliran
<idioterna> tko da se mal mn tepe k prej
<sasa84> jao, kakšen maček
<sasa84> fotr prav, da so skoki :P
<sasa84> bbl :)
<CrazyLemon> ddos again?
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> meeeh
<CrazyLemon> kako se to že rihta :D
<dz0ny> nehi se igrat
<CrazyLemon> ok mom
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRIgmKGDqFM
<Pepelka97214> Pepsi MAX & Jeff Gordon Present: "Test Drive 2" - YouTube
<Pepelka97214> »Racing champion Jeff Gordon teams up with Pepsi MAX to pull a prank on an unsuspecting automotive journalist who had questioned the authenticity of the origi...«
<dz0ny> priden sine
<zdobersek> daj meni opa
<zdobersek> bom fse porihtal
<zdobersek> ne?
<zdobersek> :|
<CrazyLemon> matr si zahteven.. a veš ti to
<CrazyLemon> na ..igraj se
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: Prevod letaka Xubuntu/Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41484/#p41484
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Prevod letaka Xubuntu/Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41485/#p41485
<zdobersek> tis all.
<CrazyLemon> waw..fse si porihtal
<CrazyLemon> fse!
<CrazyLemon> F S E!
<idioterna> full speed ehead.
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> a
<zdobersek> i
<CrazyLemon> e
<Pepelka97214>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Five of the Best Ubuntu 14.04 Wallpaper Contest Entries  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_gyriIW-T-M/ubuntu-14-04-wallpaper-picks
<sasa84> u
<sasa84> kaj zdej fantje?
<sasa84> aja, CrazyLemon ...si gledu skoke? bli so na planet tv... zgledal je tko, k dab jst komentirala npr. bundesligo :P
<zdobersek> pluskam to, sasa84
<zdobersek> porazno
<sasa84> to je blo pa sam...
<sasa84> wat
<jablana3> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/623/841/04a.gif
<sasa84> jao :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nisem!
<CrazyLemon> ffs sm nonstop gledal če je kaj na rtv2
<CrazyLemon> pa nič
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a sta bila spet tista upokojenca?
<dz0ny> .imdb Kill Your Darlings
<jablana3> Kill Your Darlings (2013) 104 min
<jablana3> Ocena: 7.1/10 (2,959 glasov) MT: 65/100
<jablana3> A murder in 1944 draws together the great poets of the beat generation: Allen Ginsberg, Jack Kerouac and William Burroughs.
<jablana3> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4051282201/
<jablana3> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1311071/
<sasa84> am, ker sta rekla, d sta bla v lahtiju že na SP leta 1989...možno ja :P
<CrazyLemon> ja..tista dva sta kr neki
<dz0ny> .imdb American Hustle
<jablana3> American Hustle (2013) 138 min
<jablana3> Ocena: 7.6/10 (128,839 glasov) MT: 90/100
<CrazyLemon> ni ga čez andrej stare + jelko gros
<jablana3> A con man, Irving Rosenfeld, along with his seductive partner Sydney Prosser, is forced to work for a wild FBI agent, Richie DiMaso, who pushes them into a world of Jersey powerbrokers and mafia.
<jablana3> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2928060441/
<jablana3> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1800241/
<sasa84> dz0ny, side effects si gledu?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> kr kul
<CrazyLemon> .imdb side effects
<jablana3> Side Effects (2013) 106 min
<jablana3> Ocena: 7.1/10 (102,132 glasov) MT: 75/100
<jablana3> A young woman's world unravels when a drug prescribed by her psychiatrist has unexpected side effects.
<jablana3> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2365630233/
<jablana3> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2053463/
<dz0ny> .imdb Homefront
<jablana3> Sovraznik pred vrati (2013) 100 min
<jablana3> Ocena: 6.6/10 (19,856 glasov) MT: 39/100
<jablana3> A former DEA agent moves his family to a quiet town, where he soon tangles with a local meth druglord.
<jablana3> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2467865/
<jablana3> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2312718/
<dz0ny> .imdb Dirty Wars
<jablana3> Dirty Wars (2013) 87 min
<jablana3> Ocena: 7.4/10 (2,883 glasov) MT: 76/100
<jablana3> Investigative journalist Jeremy Scahill is pulled into an unexpected journey as he chases down the hidden truth behind America's expanding covert wars.
<jablana3> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi657040921/
<jablana3> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2532528/
<dz0ny> .imdb short term 12
<jablana3> Short Term 12 (2013) 96 min
<jablana3> Ocena: 8.1/10 (11,801 glasov) MT: 82/100
<jablana3> A 20-something supervising staff member of a residential treatment facility navigates the troubled waters of that world alongside her co-worker and longtime boyfriend.
<jablana3> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi443328025/
<jablana3> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2370248/
<dz0ny> to bo pa za zdobersek-a ^^
<zdobersek> meh
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ...kok je beta "velika"?
<zdobersek> beta ima 120kg
<zdobersek> a steam beta?
<zdobersek> beta cesa?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 beta what?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu? no such thing
<sasa84> 4,4?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je 4,4 ?
<dz0ny> 1GB
<sasa84> moglo bi bit tam bliz...gledam :P
<sasa84> ups
<sasa84> zamenala mesc :$
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> sej marca bodo Å¡marnice
<dz0ny> nč bat
<dz0ny> http://paradoxxxzero.github.io/2014/02/28/butterfly.html
<Pepelka97214> butterfly your everyday terminal in your web browser
<dz0ny> ferfect for teaching
<dz0ny> perfect*
<sasa84> kaj to đonko?
<dz0ny> terminal v browserju
<dz0ny> k tipkas vsi videjo kaj tipkas :>
<sasa84> kle lohk daš kšn rm ipd :P
<dz0ny> mhm
<zdobersek> it's like, the NSA
<sasa84> kle lohk komu kej pokažeš
<dz0ny> http://soundcloud.com/dominorecordco/wild-beasts-wanderlust-the
<Pepelka97214> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> http://193e2714.ngrok.com/ ce komu rata notr pridt :>
<Pepelka97214> Butterfly
<Pepelka97214> »Butterfly - A web terminal based on websocket and tornado«
<CrazyLemon> but we are already in
<CrazyLemon> Val 202
<CrazyLemon> - Kako se reče študentkam na absolventskem izletu?
<CrazyLemon> - Vodene koze.
<CrazyLemon> lool
<sasa84> am,.. a lohk eno vprašanje? :P
<CrazyLemon> lohk
<CrazyLemon> a bi rada še kakšno?
<CrazyLemon> tudi lohk
<sasa84> yes, rešla!
<sasa84> sem sam mogla dat + "blabla"
 * sasa84 je spet na začetni stopnji JS
<sasa84> sorči
<pitko> večer
<idioterna> zdravo
<zdobersek> ahoj
<pitko> aa gnoj sm :D
<pitko> en je ponucal moj proxy za
<pitko> regbot
<pitko> -.-
<sasa84> pšemekove strašne predložke :P
<pitko> -.-
<sasa84> živjo pitko ...kok študij? :P
<pitko> zdej mam pa ip na black listi
<pitko> slabo
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> ccc
<pitko> statistika je kr neki
<pitko> aja
<pitko> morm se pohvalt
<pitko> :)
<pitko> k mamo linux
<pitko> pr OS
<pitko> sm
<pitko> se ful pametnega počutu ;)
<pitko> sasa84 kdaj se dobimo na pijači?
<sasa84> pitko, jst sm pa glihkar končala level 1 pr Javascript :P
<sasa84> pitko, a midva posebi? ^^
<pitko> uu
<pitko> ne
<pitko> :D
<pitko> no
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> :\
<pitko> haha
<sasa84> ne pitko ...ni funny
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> ubuntu urice? ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon jih ma v kp ;)
<pitko> pa kaj jaz vem ka pa če si zasedena?
<sasa84> se kdo drug jav?
<pitko> kako pa to zgleda
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> čak...o kakšni pijači pa ti pol govoriš? :P
<sasa84> z mano ne, ubuntu urice ne...
<sasa84> ja kaj pa bi rad
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ja
<pitko> itq
<sasa84> al je to kšna spešč fri "code"
<pitko> mislm teb sm reku k si Å¡efica ne
<pitko> da boš ma dala komando
<pitko> :D
 * sasa84 si poprav frizuro
<sasa84> v glavnem...
<sasa84> cajt maš? :)
<sasa84> čmo kšn pondelk?
<pitko> jaz si ga bom vzel
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> jst tud ;)
<sasa84> ponavad cmo se v cezarju dobival :P
<pitko> kdaj pa?
<pitko> ok
<sasa84> bi rekl okol 18h?
<sasa84> al je prehitr? bi raj 19.00?
<pitko> men je useen
<pitko> :)
<sasa84> 18.00 mi je kr kul...
<pitko> ok dan mamo uro tut
<pitko> datum pa
<pitko> hm
<sasa84> pol greš ti itak kmal spat pa ti neb rada izničla spanja 14h ur/dan
<sasa84> :>
<pitko> haha?
<pitko> prejšen teden
<pitko> 3 dni
<sasa84> ja...si žural in si spal vsega skup 8 ur
<pitko> nism spal
<pitko> skup
<pitko> 8 ur
<pitko> :D
<pitko> haha
<pitko> kako si vedla
 * sasa84 je bla tud Å¡tudentka ...
<sasa84> no, sem Å¡e zdej :P
<pitko> haha al me je že asistent začel jebat v glavo
<pitko> :D
<pitko> kolega kje ste pa bli spet :D
<pitko> je teška glava :D
<sasa84> pitko, bom jst Å¡e komu rekla, d bi mel te urice Å¡e kje drugje
<sasa84> nafisi bom rekla, CrazyLemon ...pa dz0ny_ jih bo mel na meji :D
<dz0ny_> sasa84: a ilegalcem
<dz0ny_> to bi mogoce se kes dobil
<dz0ny_> not bad idea :)
<sasa84> evo!
<sasa84> :)
<pitko> kaj to?
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> par tisoč € zaslužš... potrud se dz0ny_ ;)
<pitko> kak pameten razlog zakaj mi terminal Å¡teka
<pitko> k sm sshjan
<dz0ny_> pitko: upload je svoh
<pitko> in zaustaja full
<dz0ny_> pitko: uporabi mosh
<pitko> https://wlan-si.net/sl/
<pitko> to poznate kej?
<pitko> razmišlu sm da bi lahk nardi app za ubuntu touch os da bi portal naš forum?
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> crazy iz bek!
<CrazyMelon> stupid freenode
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek kateri degreaser uporabljaš za pucanje folije ?
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: nic posebnega
<zdobersek> itak je crne mat barve, tko da se ne more svetit
<CrazyMelon> no nism mislu da pucas dejanski okvir ampak bl verigo + zobnike
<CrazyMelon> js sm poskusu od motorexa sam kaj ko porabim en tist spray samo za zadnje zobnike + verigo :)
<CrazyMelon> in gre 10€ v luft
<CrazyMelon> iščem neki... bl poceni pa bl sustainable :)
<idioterna> ja nehi bit obseden s tem da je cisto
<idioterna> men cist uredu dela pa sploh ne vids kasete
<CrazyMelon> jah enkrat na leto pa moram spucat kolo :)
<CrazyMelon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jablana3> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 8°C @28.02.2014 23:00 CET.
<jablana3> Vlažnost: 85%  pretežno oblačno ploha
<jablana3> Sončni vzhod: 05:47:35, Kulminacija: 11:19:35, Sončni zahod: 16:51:35
<jablana3> Dan je dolg: 11ur 04min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyMelon> ploha my ass.. nevihta
<sasa84> nč, šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočka ;)
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: The Armstrong Lie
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> .imdb The Armstrong Lie
<jablana3> The Armstrong Lie (2013) 124 min
<jablana3> Ocena: 7.1/10 (1,287 glasov) MT: 67/100
<jablana3> A documentary chronicling sports legend Lance Armstrong's improbable rise and ultimate fall from grace.
<jablana3> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi545368089/
<jablana3> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1638364/
<zdobersek> oh jebemti
<zdobersek> zakaj to gledam??
<CrazyMelon> ker želiš bit armstrong alike ?
<zdobersek> hah!
<zdobersek> nic, odoh ja spavat
<zdobersek> lahko noc.
<Kiborg> Pozdravljeni
<Kiborg> Samo eno kratko vprašanje če je še kdo pokonci. :) Razporeditev map v Thunderbirdu, je to odvisno od strežnika? Meni je namreč vse mape, poslano osnutki itd dal kod podmapo mape prejeto.
<upd> pomojem se da naštimat v thunderju kako so sortirane
<Kiborg> Sem poizkusil pa ni videti
<upd> https://addons.mozilla.org/sl/thunderbird/addon/manually-sort-folders/
<upd> aj to to
<Pepelka97214> Manually sort folders :: Dodatki za Thunderbird
<upd> ah taj mja :)
<upd> well jaz nimam pojma. nikol uporabljal.
<Kiborg> Super to bo pomagalo
<Kiborg> Samo še eno tehnično vprašanje
<Kiborg> Ni mi jasno imam dva računa na istem strežniku. Na enem so mape pravilno razporejene, pri drugem pa so vse mape podmape mape prejeto, je možno da je napaka na strežniku?
<Kiborg> tudi url kaže na to
<upd> možno, ampak ne vem zakaj bi kar tako do neke napake prišlo
<upd> mogoče je prvi uporabnik dobil drugačne nastavitve kot primarni
<upd> mogoče je konflikt med dvema uporabnikama..
<AndroUser> mogoce mas razlicne pravice ?
<upd> a to je Å¡e govora o thunderbirdu xD
<Kiborg> Pravice so enake. Trenutno nimam dostopa do tega strežnika. Ampak v osnovi se mape nastavijo na strežniku, ne?
<Kiborg> Torej če je tem mapa poslano pod /prejeto/poslano
<Kiborg> Bo thunderbird to prebral in temu primerno ravnal, ne?
<upd> potem pa uporabnika drugače interpretirata podatke ki jih dobita verjetno zaradi lokalnih nastavitev
<Kiborg> Oba računa sta na istem Thunderbirdu.
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-01
<Kiborg> Hvala za pomoč!
<Kiborg> Nasvidenje!
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Prevod letaka Xubuntu/Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41486/#p41486
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Prevod letaka Xubuntu/Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41487/#p41487
<sasa84> zdobersek, a mi neki pomagaš? :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: ofkors
<sasa84> variable numPassengers morm nastavt na 0... to bi blo var numPassengers = 0
<dz0ny_> ja
<sasa84> kok pa nej povečam za brez d uporablam ime variable 2x (v naslednji vrstici)
<dz0ny_> ime++;
<sasa84> numPassengers +3 ni
<sasa84> ++ je sam za 1
<dz0ny_> ali pa ime +=2
<sasa84> aaa
<sasa84> numPassengers +=2
<dz0ny_> kako bi pa odstela
<sasa84> -=
<sasa84> ?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<sasa84> primer je bil sam za množit pa je blo sam *...zto sm probala dat ++, če bi me skoz pustil...pa ni šlo
<dz0ny_> sasa84: bte tist k si prej govorila numPassengers +3
<dz0ny_> numPassengers +3 = numPassengers +3 bi tud delalo
<dz0ny_> meh
<dz0ny_> nebi =
<dz0ny_> numPassengers  = numPassengers +3
<dz0ny_> tko pa bi
<sasa84> ja...ampak je hotel, d ne podvajamo var
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> no na ve nacinocv se da naredit
<dz0ny_> temu po recemo coding rules
<dz0ny_> sam to je ze birokracija pol :>
<zdobersek> ZEHR AHR HUHLES YOU MUZT OBEI
<dz0ny_> http://www.radioantena.si/strani/Ekipa.aspx?ID=21092&LNK=5
<Pepelka97214> Radio Antena - Oddaje
<Pepelka97214> »Znanje angleščine v 2. letniku frizerske šole«
<dz0ny_> a to je ze bilo tle
<sasa84> jst sm včer gledala...
<sasa84> "pol pluska"...to je minus? :P
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ves kaj je hudo
<dz0ny_> eni se smejijo ker razumejo
<sasa84> ja?
<sasa84> :)
<dz0ny_> ta drugi pa sam kimajo, pa se tolk polma nimajo
<dz0ny_> polma, lol
<CrazyLemon> palma!
<dz0ny_> ananas
<sasa84> dz0ny_, sej se mi zdi, d znanje kr pada... tud na fax, k vidš kaj vse pride... :)
<dz0ny_> ce to svoj faks gledas :>
<zdobersek> sasa84: ti se vsaj trudis dvigovat povprecje
<zdobersek> pluskam!
<sasa84> ja...se mi zdi, d včasih ni blo takih extremov
<sasa84> ooo, pluskam tvoje pluskanje zdobersek
<zdobersek> => sasa84++
<dz0ny_> rokavče prosim
<zdobersek> => sasa85
<dz0ny_> mah
<dz0ny_> danes grem spat nazaj
<zdobersek> dz0ny_+
<CrazyLemon> rokavče ? :D
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ma --, ker je premal pančal :)
<CrazyLemon> včasih mi zveniš zelo makedonsko dz0ny_
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne zajebavi, ker pol je rakek tud kšna južna republika :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če mate kaj polma pa rokavče pol me nič več ne preseneča :p
<dz0ny_> dokler ni se otrok http://vimeo.com/85851998
<Pepelka97214> Kevin Drew - Good Sex on Vimeo
<Pepelka97214> »"Good Sex" is the first single from 'Darlings' - the sophomore album from Broken Social Scene's Kevin Drew. Arts & Crafts will release 'Darlings' on March 18th,…«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če mi posodiš slovar... :>
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: to je problem ker moram poznat ene 5 narečij
<dz0ny_> in pol te zjebe
<zdobersek> pa  se hrvasko
<sasa84> uuu dz0ny_ ...komad je dobr!
<dz0ny_> https://soundcloud.com/florrie/seashells?in=dz0ny/sets/februar-2014
<Pepelka97214> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ta je pa bolj girlish https://soundcloud.com/pollyscattergood/polly-scattergood-cocoon?in=dz0ny/sets/februar-2014
<Pepelka97214> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<sasa84> dz0ny_, kevin mi ma bolš sound :)
<dz0ny_> ane :)
<zdobersek> REFERRAL LINK (10:26:38 AM) dz0ny_: sasa84: ta je pa bolj girlish https://soundcloud.com/pollyscattergood/polly-scattergood-cocoon?in=dz0ny/sets/februar-2014
<Pepelka97214> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<zdobersek> if it's free you're the product!
<sasa84> dz0ny_, a veš kam grem pa zdej? :>
<dz0ny_> hm frizer?
<sasa84> v minjon po husquarna olje za mešanco :P
<dz0ny_> a delaven vikend pol :>
<sasa84> na srečo je dns dež padu...tko d nism šla v gozd :P
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jablana3> ARSO: Celje (244m): 5°C @01.03.2014 10:00 CET.
<jablana3> Vlažnost: 86%
<jablana3> Sončni vzhod: 05:40:00, Kulminacija: 11:12:47, Sončni zahod: 16:45:34
<jablana3> Dan je dolg: 11ur 05min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<jablana3> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 5.2°C @01.03.2014 10:00 CET.
<jablana3> Vlažnost: 86% Veter: severovzhodnik 1.9 m/s
<jablana3> Sončni vzhod: 05:43:22, Kulminacija: 11:16:35, Sončni zahod: 16:49:49
<jablana3> Dan je dolg: 11ur 06min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> ffs dz0ny_ dej to v CET+1
<dz0ny_> .vreme koper
<jablana3> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 11.1°C @01.03.2014 10:00 CET.
<jablana3> Vlažnost: 78% Veter: vzhodnik 2.3 m/s
<jablana3> Sončni vzhod: 05:45:26, Kulminacija: 11:18:56, Sončni zahod: 16:52:26
<jablana3> Dan je dolg: 11ur 07min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> lej lej, pr zdobersek je prej dan :P
<zdobersek> mhm!
<zdobersek> pa prej noc
<zdobersek> pa sonce je :>
<sasa84> sonce mate?
<zdobersek> sonce sije
<zdobersek> vreme sladko je
<sasa84> oh...
<zdobersek> .yt sun is shining smoke out dubster
<jablana3> Bob Marley - Sun Is Shining (Smoke out DUBSTEP MIX) (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KzaFxGME9o ♥10,072 ▶1,762,879
<zdobersek> dubstep*
 * yang spiha vinilke https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2MqHvbvhSg
<Pepelka97214> Bob Marley vs Funkstar de Luxe ~ Sun is Shining (Extended Club Mix) - YouTube
<Pepelka97214> »Song from the album "Kaya" - 1978. LYRICS: Sun is shining, the weather is sweet Make you want to move your dancing feet To the rescue, here i am Want you to ...«
<sasa84> uuu, yang se spomnm tega komada :=
<yang> ja se je kr plesal na to
<sasa84> mhm
<yang> http://www.discogs.com/Bob-Marley-vs-Funkstar-De-Luxe-Remix-Sun-Is-Shining/release/90131
<Pepelka97214> Bob Marley vs. Funkstar De Luxe Remix* - Sun Is Shining (Vinyl) at Discogs
<dz0ny_> k ste eresni https://soundcloud.com/dumbshitthatjakazidmade/get-clucky
<Pepelka97214> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny_> neresni*
<yang> dz0ny_: lol
<sasa84> haaaaaaa, lol dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> She's up all night 'til the sun
<dz0ny_> I'm up all night in the barn
<dz0ny_> She's keepin' all the eggs warm
<dz0ny_> We're up all night to get clucky
<dz0ny_> da boste razumel
<dz0ny_> jaz tud nisem
<sasa84> kaj pa dong espanol? :))))
<yang> ko-ko-ko-ko-daaaaak
<dz0ny_> lahko mas za melodijo zvoenenja
<dz0ny_> zvonenja*
<sasa84> za bujenje :)
 * yang studira kako naj v eni urci, se preoblece, zlozi vse stvari iz stroja na obesalnik, pobere nekoga in odhiti na drug konec mesta pobrati posto
<sasa84> preveč študiraš...
<sasa84> PIČI MIŠKO
<yang> hehe, sasa84 mas ti vse plosce od pengova (plosce, mp3...) ?
<dz0ny_> sasa84: https://soundcloud.com/maxsshit/keyring
<Pepelka97214> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny_> tole je za budilko
<sasa84> yang, nope
<Sky[x]> haha dobra budilka :)
<sasa84> lol
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Prevod letaka Xubuntu/Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41488/#p41488
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Prevod letaka Xubuntu/Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41489/#p41489
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana3> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @01.03.2014 10:00 CET.
<jablana3> Vlažnost: 82%  pretežno oblačno
<jablana3> Sončni vzhod: 05:42:45, Kulminacija: 11:15:46, Sončni zahod: 16:48:47
<jablana3> Dan je dolg: 11ur 06min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXfyefaMfDg
<Pepelka97214> Skate with your heart - YouTube
<Pepelka97214> »Skate with your heart is a humanitarian project http://www.sk8ajssrcem.si/ Tomaž Praunseis skated across Slovenia (370km) in 7days - from Hungarian (Dolga va...«
<zdobersek> ta ma tksno levo nogo kokr CrazyLemon desno roko
<zdobersek> CJELE http://youtu.be/vXfyefaMfDg?t=1m44s
<Pepelka97214> Skate with your heart - YouTube
<Pepelka97214> »Skate with your heart is a humanitarian project http://www.sk8ajssrcem.si/ Tomaž Praunseis skated across Slovenia (370km) in 7days - from Hungarian (Dolga va...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..ima tako levo nogo kot CrazyLemon obe nogi in CrazyLemon nima suhih nog.. no vsaj ne stegen :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej na koncu je koper (starejši par ki se sprehaja + pes ki skače)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon nma suhih nog...
<sasa84> wtf
<sasa84> suha južina! :P
<sasa84> da bi ti vidu zdobersek ...ohoho!
<sasa84> to pa so nogice
<sasa84> zdej pa res Å¡ibam u "d Å¡op"
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Prevod letaka Xubuntu/Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41490/#p41490
<sasa84> blm blm blm
 * sasa84 se stisne k zdobersek "kavico ..."
<zdobersek> ni cajta, na kolo moram!
<sasa84> :o
<zdobersek> pol.
<sasa84> oki doki ;)
<sasa84> fajn biciklirej in pazi nase :)
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1978635_2148364875218752_888283934_n.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.arso.gov.si/o%20agenciji/novice/#N11230
<Pepelka97214> Novice
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni žalostno?
<lynxlynxlynx> toliko neumnosti, da se jim zdi že smiselno dajat uradno izjavo
<idioterna> men je pa vsec
<idioterna> sm sprintu pa nesu babici od mojih otrok
<dz0ny_> Alkalaj for president!
<idioterna> ne vem ce bi bil on dobr predsednik
<idioterna> k ne zna bit prevec diplomatski in the face of idiots
<idioterna> pol se pa to hitr opise kot arogantnost in podobne neumnosti
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> ok ffs kako izključit automount
<dz0ny_> na ubuntu
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<dz0ny_> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount false meni ne dela
<idioterna> meni ponudi mountanje v trayu
<dz0ny_> logout ne pomaga
<idioterna> ne mounta mi sam
<idioterna> aja js mam kde
<dz0ny_> ja gnome je tecen z idejami kaj cem
<idioterna> sej kde je tut
<idioterna> mislm da bom su na F21 ko pride ven
<dz0ny_> :)
<idioterna> btrfs bo "native"
<idioterna> torej default
<idioterna> baje
<idioterna> tezko rect uresnic
<idioterna> k F20 je tut bil baje
<idioterna> pa pol ni bil
<idioterna> no ja mal pretiravam
<idioterna> "Btrfs May Be The Default File-System For Fedora 16"
<idioterna> 2011
<dz0ny_> may be
<idioterna> ma te filesystemi so tricky business
<idioterna> btw aprila mam talk o ZFS pa BTRFS na devops days :)
<Sky[x]> kje to?
<idioterna> http://devopsdays.org/events/2014-ljubljana/proposals/Next%20Generation%20File%20Systems/
<Pepelka97214> Ljubljana 2014 - Proposal
<dz0ny_> uff i hate netokracija
<idioterna> kaj je netokracija?
<dz0ny_> hr tabloid
<dz0ny_> k ma v si eno stran
<idioterna> aha pojma nimam
<idioterna> kje si pa to vidu
<dz0ny_> k se ubada z "net"
<idioterna> aja pa res lej sponzor je kao
<idioterna> no whatever
<dz0ny_> hm a to sploh bo?
<dz0ny_> 7 talkov do zdej?
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> deadline je bil vcerej
<idioterna> js bom prpravu talk
<idioterna> ce ne bo tam bo pa v pipi al pa kje tko
<dz0ny_> idioterna a sioff je crknu?
<Sky[x]> to sem se ze jaz spraseval :)
<idioterna> dz0ny_: ne se cist
<idioterna> dz0ny_: en je vceri pozabu reloadat dns zone
<idioterna> pa je ttl 1 uro
<idioterna> se 20 minut
<Sky[x]> 14:09 je men dol padl
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> namest irc.sioff.net loh triglav.sioff.net al pa svarun.sioff.net connectas
<idioterna> pa bo delal
<idioterna> ampak ttl je se amm
<idioterna> 1129 sekund
<idioterna> pol bi pa mogl povsod prov delat
<Sky[x]> tnx
<sasa84> dz0ny_, sm pr tretji lekciji js :P
<idioterna> Sky[x]: men zdej povsod prov kaze
<CrazyLemon> je že kdo kdaj naročal robo iz chainreactioncycles.com ?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> uredu so
<CrazyLemon> hitri tudi ? kje sploh so? UK?
<idioterna> UK ja
<idioterna> hitri hmnja
<idioterna> ksn teden ponavad
<idioterna> bike24 je hitrejsi
<CrazyLemon> ja.. sam zal bike24 nima brake padov ki jih potrebujem
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> pol pac crc al pa wiggle
<idioterna> pa se en bikemailorder al neki tacga je
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu sem najdu sam dve spletni strani (ena je CRC) kjer so ti brake padi gor
<CrazyLemon> poznaš mogoče bike-components.de ?
<sasa84> mhm...tam smo za ponija kupval :>
<idioterna> ne poznam bike-components
<idioterna> mislm nism se nc kupu
<idioterna> browsal sm ze
<zdobersek> he rode and it was good.
<dz0ny_> aww
<dz0ny_> love msg over mail
<dz0ny_> email
<dz0ny_> to se pa se ni zgodil :>
<idioterna> a ksn russian mail order bride
<dz0ny_> ne
<idioterna> kazahstan?
<CrazyLemon> semi metallic vs sintered vs organic brake pads .. kaj izbrati? verjetno organic se prej znucajo
<dz0ny_> idioterna: https://paste.sh/l6CKQyO2#t7L09-f55u5RruiLT4H5kor4
<dz0ny_> ne tak love msg
<idioterna> ja hitr odgovor
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa metal ceramic so tudi  a to spada pod semi metallic?
<idioterna> "so, wanna hang out later?"
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ceramic so pomoje najbl durable
<idioterna> kaj pa rabs?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna brake pade
<dz0ny_> idioterna: she works for google
<dz0ny_> hm dublin
<dz0ny_> nice :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj čakaš???
<dz0ny_> mail :)
<CrazyLemon> reply "hey vanessa, how you doin'" :>
<CrazyLemon> .yt how you doin'
<jablana3> Little Mix ft. Missy Elliott - How Ya Doin'? (Official Video) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_HWIIKbG8 ♥255,597 ▶34,836,460
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc2Z7CL4Cv0
<Pepelka97214> How You Doin - YouTube
<Pepelka97214> »Joey's famous line«
<zdobersek> ping
<jablana3> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> Vikings serija
<zdobersek> je za kej?
<zdobersek> .imdb Vikings
<jablana3> Vikings (TV Series 2013– ) 60 min
<jablana3> Ocena: 8.6/10 (53,340 glasov) MT: 78 user
<jablana3> Vikings follows the adventures of Ragnar Lothbrok: the greatest hero of his age. The series tells the saga of Ragnar's band of Viking brothers and his family as he rises to become King of ...See full summary »
<jablana3> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2013833241/
<jablana3> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2306299/
 * CrazyLemon will pass
<zdobersek> ya man, pass it on
 * CrazyLemon passes it on
<CrazyLemon> odločitev je padla ! http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/si/en/nukeproof-shimano-deore-m515-m525-tektro-disc-pads/rp-prod42157
<Pepelka97214> Nukeproof Shimano Deore M515-M525-Tektro Disc Pads | Chain Reaction Cycles
<zdobersek> what a decision!
<CrazyLemon> i know!
<zdobersek> gratz!
<CrazyLemon> thanks man!
<CrazyLemon> upam da so padi vzrok zakaj mi vleče kolo v desno :D
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: boring baje
<dz0ny_> hanibal better
<zdobersek> meh pol
<dz0ny_> baje zato ker se mi zdi da sem zaspal vmes :>
<zdobersek> hm hm hm
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 veš kaj
<CrazyLemon> tale upokojenec je bil komentator
<CrazyLemon> že zadnjič ko je bil lahti
<CrazyLemon> očitno živi gor..pa je bl poceni za prenos :D
<dz0ny_> hm potres smo mel
<dz0ny_> nc hudega zgleda
<zdobersek> tsunami na planinskem polju?
<dz0ny_> :)
<zdobersek> NOT FUNNY
<dz0ny_> jah k ne more bit
<dz0ny_> cutit je blo kot da bi se nekaj udrlo ood tabo
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa se je?
<dz0ny_> mogoce
<zdobersek> r u alive?
<dz0ny_> ne ves
<zdobersek> => fprasam
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, elow
<sasa84> jst mam filing, d so bli kr v studiu pa so govoril :P
<sasa84> Oto Giacomelli + Tom Lajevec
<sasa84> to je tisto iz obdobja "vleci primož, vleci" :D
<zdobersek> vidim, da ste polinkal ARSO razlago za HAARP
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa ARSO ve?!?
<CrazyLemon> tisto so chemtraili
<CrazyLemon> uu.. za soboto je napoved 17°.. to pa je že prijetno
<lynxlynxlynx> a obstaja kak zastonj program, kamor bi lahko nafutral opendata o letih
<lynxlynxlynx> neki ala kstars, celestia, da si izbereš lokacijo na zemlji in čas
<lynxlynxlynx> z malo igranja s časovnico in usmerjenostjo fotografij, bi lahko večino contrailov asociiral s pravimi leti
<zdobersek> hehe
<zdobersek> http://www.val202.si/2012/06/pametni-telefoni-znajo-odlicno-slediti/
<Pepelka97214> Pametni telefoni znajo odlično slediti kolesarjem – Val 202
<Pepelka97214> »Jure Koren je računalničar, zaposlen v Zemanti in kolesar. Ko se zjutraj odpravi v službo, na približno 10 kilometrov dolgo pot iz obrobja v središče Ljubljane, svojo pot posname. Videokamera na krmilu beleži dogodke na cesti, senzorji mobilnega telefona pa številne dodatne vrste podatkov: lokacijo, hitrost, nadmorsko višino, zaviranje ter smer oziroma orientacijo. Jure je [...]«
<yang> Sinoči sem prejel elektronsko pošto, ki me obvešča, da me je nekdo prehitel na severni obvoznici med Šmartinsko in rondojem Tomačevo. Predlaga tudi, da svoj čas popravim.”
<yang> Jure takšno tekmovanje po mestu sicer odsvetuje.
<yang> hehe
<yang> idioterna: a si ze kolesaril po avtocesti ?
<idioterna> sem
<yang> od kod do kod
<idioterna> od tunela na golovec do leklerka, ko so gradili in je bil odsek se zaprt
<idioterna> nisem bil impresioniran, zato po tistem nisem vec
<idioterna> baje je blo fino cez crni kal ko so ga dokoncal
<zdobersek>  ... preden so ga dokoncal?
<yang> skozi tunel si sel ?
<yang> zdobersek: hehe
<zdobersek> mah, preden so ga odprl
<zdobersek> verjetno :>
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> nism med prometom vozu
<idioterna> nism asshole
<yang> ja tist se spomnil, sem bral ko so odprli crni kal
<yang> so se sprehodili cezenj, pa verjetno tudi z bicikli sli
<CrazyLemon> js ne bi se spustil po AC čez črni kal ker je kr močen veter in te en sunek zruši :)
<yang> hehe, ja tam vedno piha, ze avto zanasa
<yang> se dobro so protivetrne ograje
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak če greš predor kastelec -> črni kal  10m preden greš na most ni ograj in tam so ponavadi sunki vedno prisotni
<yang> pac imas padalo na hrbtu pa je
<yang> ;)
<yang> mislim da je problem na viaduktu to, da se mi zdi da ni odstavnega pasu za avte
<yang> se pravi, ne daj boze, da ti tam gor crkne
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a nisi bolj ... mocan?
<zdobersek> mislim, ne verjamem, da te lahko veter prevrne.
<idioterna> pomembn je da gres hitr
<zdobersek> al po cesti, al pa po zraku
<idioterna> jsm su po jadranski magistrali pa je dost teh mostickov cez take brazde skalnate k res ornk piha z velebita dol
<idioterna> in te pac premakne za ksn meter levo al pa desno
<idioterna> zlo uizi se da kompenzirat
<idioterna> je pa blo ucasih bl zajeban ker so tovornaki vozil
<idioterna> zdej k je avtocesta je uglavnm kr prijetn
<idioterna> sam magistrala je se zmer zlo zlabo vzdrzevana
<zdobersek> ja, sam ti si orjak
<idioterna> ja 100 kil mam
<idioterna> no takrat sm mel 80
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek oh.. se je že zgodilo nekajkrat ko me je skoraj vetr zrušu.. na spustu s pokljuke.. če se prav spomnem je tam en most al neki
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da bom končal na cesti pri 45+km/h
<zdobersek> ko da si piscancek s 60 kilami
<Tadej> K TADEJ
<CrazyLemon> K CRAZYLEMON
<tadej> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če vetr piha pol piha ..vseeno je a si fatty (idioterna) ali ne!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> i'm big boned
<yang> heh kaj se zezajo na Radio SLO 1
<CrazyLemon> impossible
<CrazyLemon> sej niso val 202
<zdobersek> yay, bitcoin na daily showu
<idioterna> to je bil like 2 days ago
<zdobersek> yea
<zdobersek> zal, vcasih ne sfolgam
<CrazyLemon> vcasih ...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.najdi.si/search.jsp?q=himalajske+koze
<Pepelka97214> himalajske koze | Najdi.si
<CrazyLemon> yay @ #9
<CrazyLemon> saša in himalajska koza
<CrazyLemon> naključje? i think not! :D
<yang> hm
<yang> me zanima ce se splaca kaj iti prevajati, kar kasneje pade v trisquel
<yang> ceprav ravno ne utegnem se tega lotevati
<yang> (poleg drugih obveznosti)
<yang> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+lang/sl tole se prevaja
<Pepelka97214> Slovenian (sl) : Translations : Trusty (14.04) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> jp
<yang> no saj je ogromno paaketov ki pridejo kasneje v trisquel tudi noter
<yang> nekaj jih excludajo, tiste ki so non-free
<yang> ampak to je manjsi procent samo
<yang> kar veliko ste ze prevedli (pridni)
<yang> jst sem par zadev na transifexu prevedel
<yang> a je prov "package" za celotno translacijo ki se ga instalira ?
<yang> hocem rect za celotni prevod ubuntuja
<yang> tole najdem http://paste.debian.net/84819/
<Pepelka97214> debian Pastezone
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> language-pack-gnome-sl*
<CrazyLemon> pa language-pack-sl*
<yang> fajn
<CrazyLemon> kubuntu users
<CrazyLemon> kaj je Kubuntu Wire ?
<dz0ny_> No one around!
<CrazyLemon> fine!
<CrazyLemon> !g kubuntu wire
<Pepelka97214> Kubuntu Wire ← Kubuntu Community News Blog http://wire.kubuntu.org/
<CrazyLemon> kubuntu wire it is
<zdobersek> ma kdo osx pr roki?
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<zdobersek> if you stop playing with your Willy
<CrazyLemon> never
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> "they have dude prostitutes? na-ah"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<zdobersek> wat
<jablana3> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/332/023/c9b.gif
<Sky[x]> haha huda :D
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-02
<CrazyLemon> sup ppl
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] puschi: Kako inštalirati Sigen-Ca na ubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41491/#p41491
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, a je mar kej drugac install certifikata na ubuntu kot na drugih OS ? :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] nope.. sam Firefox moraš imet nameščen :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kako inštalirati Sigen-Ca na ubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41492/#p41492
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1898184_366044510200052_33404166_n.jpg
<sasa84> lol idioterna :)
<sasa84> http://i4.ytimg.com/vi/kmR1cC_gQy0/hqdefault.jpg
<sasa84> wat
<jablana3> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/554/323/2cf.gif
<Pepelka97214>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 Re-Enables Full App Menus In Nautilus, Other GNOME Apps  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OdrqUNfx0l8/ubuntu-brings-full-menus-back-nautilus-apps-14-04
<Pepelka97214>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Brings Full Menus Back to Nautilus, Other Apps in 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OdrqUNfx0l8/ubuntu-brings-full-menus-back-nautilus-apps-14-04
<zdobersek> .vreme Celhe
<zdobersek> mah
<jablana3> ARSO: Celje (244m): 6°C @02.03.2014 15:00 CET.
<jablana3> Vlažnost: 91%
<jablana3> Sončni vzhod: 05:38:11, Kulminacija: 11:12:35, Sončni zahod: 16:46:59
<jablana3> Dan je dolg: 11ur 08min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> mokra si, zdobersek.
<zdobersek> ma ne, nc ne leti dol
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<jablana3> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @02.03.2014 15:00 CET.
<jablana3> Vlažnost: 68%  oblačno
<jablana3> Sončni vzhod: 05:41:02, Kulminacija: 11:15:37, Sončni zahod: 16:50:13
<yang> .vreme domzale
<jablana3> Dan je dolg: 11ur 09min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<jablana3> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @02.03.2014 15:30 CET.
<jablana3> Vlažnost: 71% Veter: vzhodnik 2.6 m/s
<jablana3> Sončni vzhod: 05:40:46, Kulminacija: 11:15:17, Sončni zahod: 16:49:47
<jablana3> Dan je dolg: 11ur 09min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> jebes to, jutr bo baje lepse
<zdobersek> ma sej ne vem
<idioterna> dons je ful nice zuni
<idioterna> suni je sla
<idioterna> js mam pa deu
<yang> jst sem pa nazaj s karnevala, k sreci nam je dez prizanesel
<zdobersek> kolk km ste naredl?
<zdobersek> http://www.sportlemon.tv/20140302/vv531282833fdda1.41655411-760786.html
<Pepelka97214> Watch Live Kuurne - Brussel - Kuurne Online Video ASO/UCI Cycling - Cycling
<zdobersek> Kuurne - Burssels -Kuurne
<jablana3> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/286/610/069.gif
<zdobersek> ~8km do konca, sprint
<zdobersek> sprint bo
<zdobersek> ... iz skupine desetih
<zdobersek> Tomekke!
<yang> no ocitno se pridejo otroci po "mate kej za pusta hrusta"
<zdobersek> ohjej
<zdobersek> smo par let nazaj hodl po domacem okolisu, prosl za cuker
<zdobersek> pridemo do ene hise, poprosimo, ampak nimajo
<zdobersek> ne vem, niso bli prpravljen, al so pa ze vse oddal
<zdobersek> pa rece ena budala v skupini, 'kaj pa denar?'
<yang> jah saj
<yang> dandanes
<yang> pricakujejo denar
<yang> jaz sem jim dal premalo zdajle, nisem nasel drugih sladkarij
<yang> ostali sosedje sploh niso sli odpret
<yang> ena puncka je imela cel cekercek, tak ogromen, pa nic noter
<yang> pa 5 maskar je blo
<yang> nevem vcasih ko smo bli mi otroci smo ful dobili
<idioterna> kriza je
<yang> najhuj za otroke je da prides na vrata odpret, pa da jim reces "nic nimam" pol bold da sploh ne odpiras
<yang> saj nevem das eno cokolado, al pa par bombonov
<yang> to ni nek dnar
<idioterna> teb je lahko to rect k si bogat
<idioterna> niso mel vsi starsev v partiji
<zdobersek> shots fired
<idioterna> kje
<zdobersek> #ubuntu-si, T-5min
<yang> v partiji so vec dajal k zdaj
<yang> saj ti pravim, da smo vcas kot otroci ful nabrali
<yang> zdaj pa da hod po celmu naselju pa prnese 3 cokolade domov je ful zalostno
<yang> tak otrok ne bo sel naslednje leto spet okol zicat
<idioterna> super
<idioterna> that means it's done then
<CrazyLemon> yang jah.. letos je bl mal otrok ki okoli hodijo
<CrazyLemon> mi mamo Å¡e cca. 10 krofov on stand by
<CrazyLemon> če ne pridejo do jutri.. jih bom sam pospravu :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<zdobersek> kdaj pa je bil pustni torek?
<zdobersek> takrat je the real shitz
<idioterna> pojutrsnm
<sasa84> wiiii zdobersek
<sasa84> tole je komad zate http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q6VhY3rox4
<Pepelka97214> Un giorno nuovo - Saluti da Saturno - YouTube
<Pepelka97214> »E' Il primo singolo dei SALUTI DA SATURNO. Il brano anticipa il disco DANCING POLONIA (Goodfellas) , la cui uscita è prevista per il prossimo 2 settembre 201...«
<zdobersek> tole je komad https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek0SgwWmF9w
<Pepelka97214> Muse - Madness - YouTube
<Pepelka97214> »The official video for the first single from The 2nd Law, directed by Anthony Mandler. Buy The 2nd Law here: http://smarturl.it/the2ndlaw«
<sasa84> mamamamamamamaaaa aaadnes :D
<zdobersek> I NEED TO LLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTHHHHHHHHEEEE
<sasa84> pozna kdo kakšen izi način, d lohk dostopaš do zadev na netu...tud če nis iz uk in zda? :P
<sasa84> proxy za n00b?
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] aljazj: Re: Tezave z namestitvijo Ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41493/#p41493
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 katere zadeve.. za hulu obstaja hola extension
<CrazyLemon> ta podpira tudi bbc iplayer pa Å¡e nekaj zadev
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kšn bbc bi gledala....1,2,3,4..ipd :)
<sasa84> hulu...
<sasa84> hola extension je za chrome al tud ff?
<sasa84> a ni bbc tud tag za eno porno zadevo?
<sasa84> mislm britiš tv :P
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> pa je res lej
<idioterna> in prov uporabla se tko
<idioterna> bbc news ma nenadoma cist drug pomen
<sasa84> kaj sploh pomen bbc?
<sasa84> aaa
<sasa84> big black cock news :D
<idioterna> bbc je sicer british broadcasting corporation
<idioterna> k ma precej zanimiv charter
<sasa84> bbc me Å¡a tale stupid iplayer :\
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tnx! ;)
<CrazyLemon> bbc tag za porn zadevo?
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga ti gledaš
<idioterna> ja najbrz stvari k so ji vsec
<idioterna> glede na penis enlargement industrijo zna bit to en najbolj mainstream fetisov
<idioterna> takoj za fake tits
<yang> penis enlargment, to ne deluje :)
<yang> fake tits deluje
<yang> skoda k nisem zadnic skeniral tistga teksta za "povecanje penisa to 100%" kaksne bedarije so napisal noter
<yang> ponavad je v zurnalu
<yang> Indijci si siccer vesijo neke utezi na njih sam hmmmm...
<idioterna> tut penis enlargement deluje
<yang> z tabletami ?
<yang> al z operacijo ?
<zdobersek> z tits
<idioterna> z online trgovino
<yang> ja sej
<yang> tablete za hujsanje, pa tablete za sex, pa za enlargment
<yang> ampak je vse skupaj bolj bullshit oz prej skoduje kot ima pozitiven ucinek
<idioterna> no to ne vem
<yang> leta nazaj je bil caj cang slang
<yang> deloval je
<yang> samo kaj je bla fora
<yang> celo vodo je spravil iz telesa
<yang> in pol si bil kaksno killo lazji
<idioterna> js sm ze dobil sildenafil citrat za povecanje abdominalne prekrvavitve
<yang> velik soli je mel baje pa se nekih drugih substanc
<idioterna> morm rect da so stranski ucinki kr mocni
<idioterna> tut za pljucno hipertenzijo ga predpisejo
<idioterna> po domace se mu rece viagra
<yang> aha
<yang> ja tist baje deluje
<idioterna> na vec kot en nacin, ja
<yang> ne vem nisem probal, nisem se v tej fazi :)
<idioterna> jaz sem
<yang> zaenkrat spila zadeva
<idioterna> takrat nisem imel partnerke, da bi stestiral spolni odnos
<idioterna> tudi se takrat se ni reklo viagra temu
<yang> ja ampak
<yang> od tega, ne vem ce je trajni ucinek
<yang> to mors ponavljati
<yang> kratkotrajni ucinek ima samo morda
<yang> mislim ne vem, tko si mislim, vzames pred spolnim odnosom ce si ze mal v letih
<yang> morda ce dobis vecjo dozo prek injekcije "drzi" dalj casa
<yang> kortizon al kaj je tut predpisujejo
<yang> ne smes met premlade zene predvsem
<idioterna> a?
<idioterna> kaj ma pa starost zene s tem zveze?
<yang> ja ce mas ful mlado, jo mors veckrat potesiti
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> od kje ti pa ta ideja?
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> a se pogovarjamo o 90 pa 40 tle
<idioterna> al o 30 pa 20
<yang> dec k ma 60 let pa ma fraco k ma 25 let recimo
<yang> nekaj v stilu Boris Cavazza
<idioterna> ah to ponavad ni tradicionalna monogamna zveza
<yang> Nic zakljucujem za danes, lahko noc !
<idioterna> http://oppositelock.jalopnik.com/i-used-to-take-it-as-a-given-that-an-interest-in-vehicl-1464717649
<Pepelka97214> What a Car Enthusiast Looks Like to Everyone Else
<Pepelka97214> »I used to take it as a given that an interest in vehicles inherently made sense. People were either into cars or they were not. I assumed that even someone who wasn't into cars understood the fascination, even if they didn't share it. When I took the time to really look at the world around me, I had a realization. I. WAS. WRONG.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bqreaders.com/gb/products/aquaris-5-hd.html
<Pepelka97214> bq Aquaris 5 HD - Fully unlocked Smartphone 5" HD with dual SIM
<Pepelka97214> »Dual SIM smartphone fully unlocked. With 5” IPS LCD screen, GPS, Bluetooth and 8 MP rear camera. For only 199,90 euros«
<CrazyLemon> tadej tg! :)
<zdobersek>  gravity je ...
<zdobersek> uff
<CrazyLemon> gravity je.. eeh
<dz0ny> arg  Perl API version v5.18.0 of Unicode::UTF8 does not match v5.14.0
<dz0ny> zgleda da so kup novih znakov dal
<dz0ny> kera neumnost je to spet
<dz0ny> A simple rebuild fixes this problem (via apt-get source, then dpkg-buildpackage, then dpkg -i <package>.deb).
<dz0ny> argh
<gapi> živjo
<sasa84> živjo
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-23
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM si poslal mere in zakaj ne?
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: LorD_DDooM left the room (quit: Quit: Deal with it).
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja.. i'm not gonna
<CrazyLemon> slax0r o/
<CrazyLemon> en mesec mu rabi da pošlje mere
<CrazyLemon> oziroma še več.. ker jih še ni poslal
<napsy> kake mere?
<CrazyLemon> za izdelavo kolesarskega dresa
<napsy> aja
<zdobersek> kaj ste to neke fine dame, da morate svoje mere tja posiljat?
<lynxlynxlynx> comicbook style oprijeti dresi
<lynxlynxlynx> oprijeto kot narisano na telo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek taka je bila želja tamaia ker prvič naročam(o) pri njih
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj pa, ko se za 10kg zredis?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nič.. pusti kolesarski dres v omari in pojdi nazaj jest!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: \o
<dz0ny> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2015/02/msg00013.html
<Pepelka> [CTTE #762194] Transition plan to systemd by default
<dz0ny> :)
<napsy> about time
<napsy> goddamit
<dz0ny> .yt angel on fire antony
<jabuk> Antony and the Johnsons - Angel on Fire (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fVmb3HOPrE ♥167 ▶27,188
<slax0r> init > systemd
 * slax0r hides
<dz0ny> not rly
<miha> dan
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> hm a kdo pozna ta spelling.. kaj za vraga je stem/generate pa to?
<miha> stem mi vrne isto besedo nazaj, kvečemu za killer vrne killer in kill
<miha> generate mi ne vrne nč pametnega :D
<miha> http://linux.die.net/man/3/hunspell
<Pepelka> hunspell(3) - Linux man page
<Pepelka> »The Hunspell library routines give the user word-level linguistic functions: spell checking and correction, stemming, morphological generation and analysis in item-and-arrangement style.«
<idioterna> miha: nc me ne mika prestrezat prometa drugih ljudi
<miha> najprej spell, naj bi vrnu referenco na root word, men vedno vrne NULL
<idioterna> i already know they're boring :)
<miha> The spell() function returns non-zero, if the input word is recognised by the spell checker, and a zero value if not. Optional reference variables return a bit array (info) and the root word of the input word. Info bits checked with the SPELL_COMPOUND and SPELL_FORBIDDEN macros sign compound words and explicit forbidden words.
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> za hunspell pa ne vem
<miha> če dam char* root in kličem z &root, imam pol v root še vedno NULL?
<miha> int spell(const char *word, int *info, char **root);
<miha> info flage lepo dobim
<miha> menda
<miha> hm
<miha> al ne
<miha> no tam pričakujem da so 0 :(
<miha> int info; 			char* root; 			result.result=Hunspell::spell(word.c_str(),&info,&root);
<miha> a to ni prav?
 * miha ne zna glih c++
<miha> napsy idioterna ?? :)
<zdobersek> :'/
<miha> zdobersek: ? :)
<miha> zdobersek: povej kak je prav no
<idioterna> cak sam mal eno debato mam lih
<idioterna> o risankah
<idioterna> v c++ noces char *
<idioterna> aja vidm da spell klices
<zdobersek> seveda hoce
<lynxlynxlynx> const :'(
<zdobersek> no, odvisno
<idioterna> const sam pomen da on ne paca po tvojem stringu
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno od pozicije
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: saj res, std::string konstruktor pričakuje const char* ane
<lynxlynxlynx> miha: kakšen je api?
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: http://linux.die.net/man/3/hunspell
<Pepelka> hunspell(3) - Linux man page
<Pepelka> »The Hunspell library routines give the user word-level linguistic functions: spell checking and correction, stemming, morphological generation and analysis in item-and-arrangement style.«
<zdobersek> miha: mozno, da root postane non-null samo ce spell() vraca non-zero
<lynxlynxlynx> int spell(const char *word, int *info, char **root);
<zdobersek> i.e. input word recognized
<lynxlynxlynx> a rc preverjaš?
<lynxlynxlynx> pa, da si sploh naložil slovarje
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: rad bi dokončal port hunspell v javascript z emscripten
<miha> tist api ki ga rabim, že vredu dela
<zdobersek> :>
<miha> ampak...
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj?
<miha> ja tole z root pri spell mi ne dela
<miha> pa stem/generate
<miha> stem mi vedno vrne isto besedo, razen za killer vrne killer, kill
<miha> to morda vredu
<miha> generate mi vedno vrne prazno :(
<miha> vsaj ne znam affix prav dat
<miha> http://www.wolfey.si/tmp/hunspell.js/
<Pepelka> Hunspell.js
<miha> marsikaj pa dela
<lynxlynxlynx> a na js ravni al na bindingu
<miha> ne vem
<zdobersek> JEBEMO
<zdobersek> BOGA
<lynxlynxlynx> gdb v roke, ane
<miha> mislim, ona zadeva je NULL na c++ strani
<miha> spell
<zdobersek> cel dan turobno vreme, pol pa ob pol pethi sonce
<miha> analyze je zabaven [{"st":"killing","ts":"0","raw":" st:killing ts:0"},{"st":"kill","ts":"0","is":"Vg","raw":" st:kill ts:0 is:Vg"}]
<miha> recimo pričakoval bi stem za killing da je kill?
<miha> al kak to gre
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz tudi
<miha> zdobersek: :(
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: generate pa sploh mi ne rata, največ kar najdel je http://search.cpan.org/~cosimo/Text-Hunspell-2.09/Hunspell.pm#generate2($stem,_\@suggestions)
<Pepelka> Text::Hunspell - search.cpan.org
<miha> ampak krkoli probam dobim []
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> ja preveri, da je vse naloženo
<miha> oo sasa84
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: bom
<lynxlynxlynx> pa vse kar ti vrne, vsaj tam pri spell primeru si imel več možnosti
<lynxlynxlynx> pa EXAMPLES See analyze.cxx in the Hunspell distribution.
<sasa84> o mihi ;)
<sasa84> fantje, so miške gigabyte kul?
<zdobersek> sasa84: meni, kot petabyte miski, mi niso kej posebnega
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek, ti boš vedno moja miška n.1!
<sasa84> povsod bi te klikala :D
<zdobersek> hvala sasa84 !
<sasa84> prosim zdobbie!
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico
<miha> ahh zgleda to kličem generate kot example
<miha> generate("baron","ducks")  vrne barons
<miha> vsaj neki :D
<miha> spol mi ne rata
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td4d1zGM-4s
<Pepelka> Money - The Idiot's Guide to Smart People - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Idiot's Guide to Money SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: http://bit.ly/LlHUTM LATEST from Above Average Playlist: http://bit.ly/1BVdMFs Cast & Credits ...«
<idioterna> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/02/23/marijuana-may-be-even-safer-than-previously-thought-researchers-say/
<Pepelka> Marijuana may be even safer than previously thought, researchers say - The Washington Post
<Pepelka> »New study: We should stop fighting marijuana legalization and focus on alcohol and tobacco instead«
<zdobersek> BUT ALCOHOL AND TOBACCO ARE LEGAL
<idioterna> I WILL MAKE IT LEGAL
<idioterna> :sith voice:
<zdobersek> Ljudmilo moras prepricat, ne mene
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/GImjlHJ.jpg
<zdobersek> Marcus you fucking twat
<lynxlynxlynx> https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pravila Vsi narekovaji (npr. „text“) se v slovenskem prevodu pišejo takole: »besedilo«
<lynxlynxlynx> cel seznam pa uporablja francoske
 * CrazyLemon ne bo nikoli uporabljal >> << narekovaje! 
<lynxlynxlynx> pravopis ni tako strikten btw
<lynxlynxlynx> Dvodelni narekovaj, npr. dvojni srednji (» «), enojni srednji (› ‹), dvojni spodaj--zgoraj („ “), enojni spodaj-zgoraj (, ‘) ali dvojni zgornji (" ")
<CrazyLemon> dvojni zgornji ftw :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pa rodilnik tut ne!
<zdobersek> rodilnika
<dz0ny> what?
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/482/006/4c7.gif
<lynxlynxlynx> "narekovaje" <<
<zdobersek> '">><<"'
<sasa84> ""
<pitastrudl> a uber se kaj uporablja v sloveniji?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://scribus.net/ <-- a je še za koga praktično prazna stran (pod menijem)?
<Pepelka> Scribus.net
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: aye
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: ne, ker mas v LJ super javni prevoz
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala & eeh
<pitastrudl> zdobersek ...
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl se.. imenuje se prevoz.org
<CrazyLemon> :)
<pitastrudl> to vem
<pitastrudl> jao
<pitastrudl> sam zanima me če je uber kaj aktualen
<CrazyLemon> prekleti hipsterji :)
<sasa84> kaj je narobe s prevozi.org? :P
<CrazyLemon> če je v US of A ne pomeni da je tudi v SL of O
<pitastrudl> sasa84 sem kaj rekel da je narobe z prevozi.org?
<pitastrudl> :)
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2015/02/zakaj_uber_v_sloveniji_nima_kaj_poceti.aspx
<Pepelka> Zakaj Uber v Sloveniji nima kaj početi? | Gospodarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Uber je eden od fenomenov digitalne ekonomije, ki mu je uspelo v kratkem času etablirano panogo taksi prevozov postaviti na glavo. Zakaj se s to transportno revolucijo Slovenija ne more okužiti?«
<pitastrudl> ty
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je !g twitter taxi ibro zakon
<Pepelka> Taksist Ibro (@LJ_Taksist) | Twitter https://twitter.com/lj_taksist
<sasa84> lol
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon uporablam prevoz.org vsakič iz kp<->lj
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl čisto vsakič??
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> dobr enkrat sem moral an bus ker ni blo prevoza
<Sky[x]> zdj ma prevoz ze konkurenco :)
<pitastrudl> na*
<pitastrudl> Sky[x] kaksno konkurenco
<pitastrudl> lol
<Sky[x]> mojraj pa poberi.me :)
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> ta stran wtf
<pitastrudl> kje da pogledam listo
<pitastrudl> eh
<pitastrudl> prevoz.org ma lepš to narjen :D
<pitastrudl> edino kar me včasih matra je da ko je veliko prevozov na voljo pa ko je zasedenost velika moram klikat po prevozih da vidm kerga sem sploh kontaktiral
<lynxlynxlynx> kr enostavno za popravit
<zdobersek> btw Uber je bolj hipster-taksi, prevozi.org in poberi.me pa studentski commuting
<pitastrudl> aha
<zdobersek> => za Uber bi placu k majmun
<zdobersek> rufn CrazyLemon da te zategne v LJ
<zdobersek> baje je cheap
<pitastrudl> lynxlynxlynx ja npr, da se v appu označi če si osebo kontaktiral pred kratkim, to bi blo fajn
<pitastrudl> zdobersek hehe
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope.. not cheap at all
<pitastrudl> ti dam kos Å¡trudla
<pitastrudl> :x
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, sej res, Å¡e app ma
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: gandalf na st je boss
<dz0ny> fyi
<pitastrudl> dz0ny come again?
<dz0ny> vodaj prevoz.org
<dz0ny> vodja
 * dz0ny fukne tipkovnico skoz okno
<dz0ny> brb
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> xD
<zdobersek> CEO
<CrazyLemon> el jefe de prevoz punto org
<pitastrudl> neki sm lišal da je mel prevoz.org neke težave v preteklosti ker ponuja tako storitev
<zdobersek> ne boj, Uber bo Ibro zjebu takoj ko bojo stopl v SLO
<dz0ny> o taylor swift is back on spotify
<CrazyLemon> yay
<pitastrudl> lol
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: sam so razčistil pol
<Sky[x]> pitastrudl: enkrt o jih neki glede delo na crno al siva ekonomija sam lej, ce en student da enmu 3eur ker ga pele nun se zmerm nima profita :)
<pitastrudl> cool
<dz0ny> pa zdej so itak prek razpisov dobil neki denarja
<pitastrudl> razpisov?
<Sky[x]> aja? to pa nism vedu :>
<dz0ny> javnih
<pitastrudl> ne razumem
<dz0ny> od drzave pa eu
<dz0ny> pac k so neprofitni :)
<Sky[x]> to pa nism vedu :>
<pitastrudl> kul
<pitastrudl> Sky[x] js tut ne
<Sky[x]> no ja sej jim privoscim
<Sky[x]> veli kdobrga delajo pa niso nic placani!
<pitastrudl> sej to!
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: prides na webcamp ?:D
<dz0ny> i was 2nd to register
<Sky[x]> wiii :D
<Sky[x]> letos te pa pelem na pivo se od lani ko sva se zgresila :D
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a bos prsu v lj :)
 * CrazyLemon was 1st to register
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ne upa prit nega tud nism vidu ze od faksa fak
<CrazyLemon> :P
<dz0ny> da se enkrat dobimo iRL
<dz0ny> sej zdej je drugje faks
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<Sky[x]> zdj je pri zivalskem vrtu ja
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Bronwynne Brent - Building A Wall.
<pitastrudl> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Bronwynne Brent - Building A Wall.
<CrazyLemon> what is this
<pitastrudl> wat
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/351/788/5d0.gif
<Sky[x]> ce prides do opis pol si zajebov :D
<Sky[x]> opic*
<dz0ny> medveda?
<dz0ny> sej opice ti n bodo nc nardile
<zdobersek> kva je ze tist kafic z jazz themeom notr?
<zdobersek> kjer ste lani zakljucil?
<zdobersek> na fotkah gledam
<zdobersek> corner?
<Sky[x]> Corner jp
<dz0ny> tam zjutraj še rogljič dobiš
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> what luxury
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ... for free?
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> nič ni for free
<Sky[x]> v egoistu mas kava+sok naravni+roggljic za ful pocen
<Sky[x]> pa se jagodo zdravn dobis
<zdobersek> jagoda? now we're talking
<dz0ny> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> http://imgur.com/gallery/GqLQG
<Pepelka> Hey Imgur! Want to get stuff done and slay monsters? - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »The Internet's visual storytelling community. Explore, share, and discuss the best visual stories the Internet has to offer.«
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> nek mam se slikco pomoje sam sem i ne da poiskat :)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150223_215738~2.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk ti je dolgcas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek očitno je jagodi dolgčas!
<dz0ny> lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZbxrwqaeypQ
<Pepelka> セイハ英語学院 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »cm«
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<CrazyLemon> sup niga
<sasa84_> bo bo CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> ti?
<idioterna> pa 0
<sasa84_> oooo idioterna
<idioterna> spat se odpravlam!
<sasa84_> uf, idioterna gre pred mano spat!!!
<idioterna> ja zgodi mam zadolzitve jutr
<idioterna> tisti cas v mesecu je
<sasa84_> oki doki, lepo spi idioterna
<idioterna> lahko noc
<sasa84_> noč :)
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> Samo v brezdelnem načinu je mogoče uničiti odjemalce!
<sasa84_> nč miške, šibam pančat
<sasa84_> nočka :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-24
<tadej> jutro
<miha> dobro jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> so me klical iz t2 js sm pa mislu da je kak iz afrike ki me hoče obrati
<pitastrudl> :x
<idioterna> zakaj mas sploh telefon v tem tisocletju
<pitastrudl> zato ker krompir raste na drevesih, voda pa leti po zraku
<Sky[x]> pitastrudl: in kaj so te klicali ? :D
<pitastrudl> za nov daljinec
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> sem jih zandjič klical pa niso mel na zalogi
<miha> torej ni bila moja koda kriva, en dic nima primernih podatkov za morfologijo.. francoščina dela (na dnu) http://www.wolfey.si/tmp/hunspell.js/
<Pepelka> Hunspell.js
<miha> Å¡e mal util zadev pa bo
<napsy> http://koppie-koppie.biz/
<Pepelka> Koppie Koppie
<lynxlynxlynx> another interesting link, but in polish (tl;dr: windows on lenovo laptops has software keylogger installed by default): http://malware.prevenity.com/2015/02/logowanie-uderzen-klawiszy-w-aplikacji.html
<Pepelka> malware@prevenity: Logowanie uderzeń klawiszy w komputerach Lenovo
<lynxlynxlynx> če tisti CA fail ni dovolj
<dz0ny> no sej zdej se ve da isto počne comodo :)
<dz0ny> pa adware
<zdobersek> yer hard disk firmware is fecked
<zdobersek> we better move to cloud-based disk replacement systems
<dz0ny> a edwardov manifesto ste vidl
<zdobersek> AKA AMA?
<dz0ny> https://np.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/2wwdep/we_are_edward_snowden_laura_poitras_and_glenn/courx1i?context=3
<Pepelka> SuddenlySnowden comments on We are Edward Snowden, Laura Poitras and Glenn Greenwald from the Oscar-winning documentary CITIZENFOUR. AUAA.
<Pepelka> »This is a good question, and there are some good traditional answers here. Organizing is important. Activism is important. At the same time, we...«
<dz0ny> .gif fuck the system
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/jcsOZF44EKKSA/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> tis the time!
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbxgYlcNxE8
<Pepelka> Tchaikovsky - 1812 Overture (Full with Cannons) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »WARNING: Cannons may make dogs bark, scare your mom, leave your neighbor dumbfounded, make cats panic, wake you up in the middle of the night shouting at the...«
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<upd> a si ga kaj vprašal
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png :)
<zdobersek> ya sure?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: make me sure
<zdobersek> https://i.imgur.com/Bxdwolc.png
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a bos ti dodal lol no al moram jaz :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny razmišljal sem o tem :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak koliko krat pa nekdo napiše "lol no"
<dz0ny> it will become the thing
<dz0ny> meme
<idioterna> aha sej je ze dz0ny pejstnu sauce
<idioterna> js bom kr na steno sprintu
<zdobersek> dejmo v topic!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, dz0ny: 'lol no' as in 'oh heh, ne!' or as in 'oh heh, dej ne prbijej'
<idioterna> ma ne
<idioterna> cist lep slovenski izraz za to je
<idioterna> "abejzno"
<zdobersek> kolk jabk mamo zdej na tem kanalu?
<CrazyLemon> vsaj 3!
<zdobersek> eno vec kokr limon, pa eno manj kokr risov
<CrazyLemon> pa typo seveda.. ampak ok
<CrazyLemon> lets pretend we support american english
<zdobersek> whistlebowler??
<idioterna> american engli'sh
<zdobersek> RTVSLO ma whistleblowerja v logotu, pa je kurc kej od tega
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ne sam v logotu..celo kip je!
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bi bil primeren en srbski izraz :D
<zdobersek> kter?
<zdobersek> za Italijana ves kr dost jezikov
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny smth is failing
<CrazyLemon> tale codeship sux.. sploh ni mogoče videt kaj faila :/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jaz lahko
<dz0ny> ker pokaze private parts :)
<zdobersek> lol no
<zdobersek> ...
<sasa84> o miškoti :D
<miha> sasa84, <3
<sasa84> o mihi
<sasa84> miha: prideš na rižotko z gobicami?
 * CrazyLemon ne želi videt dz0nys private parts
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: YouTube Viewer: A Complete YouTube Client For Linux [Ubuntu PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ipNLVkMv5Yc/youtube-viewer-complete-youtube-client.html
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: škoda. jaz sem bila nad njimi navdušena
<zdobersek> sasa84: limun ma visoke standarde
<sasa84> zdobersek: tisti, ki nima, pa potem od drugih zahteva vraga in pol :P
<sasa84> nč, nekam šibam
<sasa84> se tipkamo kasnej ;)
<zdobersek> http://imgur.com/1bOj01x
<Pepelka> MRW I'm reading the Snowden AMA and my internet connection stops working - GIF on Imgur
<Pepelka> »The Internet's visual storytelling community. Explore, share, and discuss the best visual stories the Internet has to offer.«
<Sky[x]> gre kod na FRI danes ko ima lyst predavanje?
 * upd Å¡e ni bil na nobenem predavanju
<Sky[x]> http://www.meetup.com/vblatu/events/220459861/
<Pepelka> A Scalable Scraping Architecture [Eddie Bell, Lyst.com] - Do vratu v blatu #vblatu (Ljubljana)- Meetup
<Pepelka> »Web scraping is an integral part of data acquisition at Lyst. Almost all fashion products sold on our site come from scraping. We run hundreds of spiders in parallel via a distributed scheduling pla«
<zdobersek> zakaj bi rinu v blato?
<miha> hmmm, tale funkcija je super http://stackoverflow.com/a/7622917 ... sam obratne ne znam napisati :(
<Pepelka> c++ - How to make my `std::string url_encode_wstring(const std::wstring &input)` work on Linux? - Stack Overflow
<miha> verjetno je kaj butastega, sam ko probam sesujem vse (kompajla pa)
<miha> :D
<upd> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BzQEGaPIEAAeVvY.png:large
<zdobersek> lol no
<zdobersek> dejte ze rebootat bota!
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha> works..
<zdobersek> idioterna: ta je tud softveras http://www.meetup.com/vblatu/members/42303832/
<Pepelka> Gregor L. - Do vratu v blatu #vblatu (Ljubljana)- Meetup
<Pepelka> »Software developer«
<miha> torej zna kdo napisat ono funkcijo? :)
<upd> use lib
<miha> which lib? :)
<zdobersek> libc
<zdobersek> libstdc++
<miha> a to ni to? :)
<upd> !g utf8 to wstring lib
<Pepelka> What Is a Good Library to Convert Wstring to UTF8 Encoded String ... http://www.quora.com/What-is-a-good-library-to-convert-wstring-to-UTF8-encoded-string-in-C++
<upd> dost jih je
<Sky[x]> http://www.polygon.com/2015/2/24/8100087/power-rangers-joseph-kahn
<Pepelka> Watch an amazing, R-rated Power Rangers 'deboot' starring Dawson and Starbuck | Polygon
<Pepelka> »"Two of the worst types of filmmaking out there that are not credible to filmmakers … one is porn and the other is fan films," Director Joseph Kahn said in an interview with Hitfix. "So the minute...«
<miha> upd, saj to je iconv, *the* lib za to?
<idioterna> zdobersek: a ta dons predava?
<zdobersek> idioterna: ne
<zdobersek> vozu je za motomat, kokr Jelic
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> kul ja
<idioterna> no sej
<idioterna> to so sami proji
<idioterna> ze po speglih vids
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r danes z napačno nogo vstal iz postelje, cel dan že spama po redditu :P
<miha> link?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej bi se sam "rebootal" sam build faila.. ko bo džoni mel čas bo prečekiral zakaj faila..
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.1°C @24.02.2015 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% vzhodnik 3.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:54:36, Kulminacija: 11:19:50, Sončni zahod: 16:45:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 50min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> much wind
<zdobersek> ^ lol
<CrazyLemon> no.. očitno ta podatek ni tapravi!
<zdobersek> A'IGHT STOP
<zdobersek> PEBBLE TIME
<zdobersek> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-time-awesome-smartwatch-no-compromises
<Pepelka> Pebble Time - Awesome Smartwatch, No Compromises by Pebble Technology — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »Color e-paper smartwatch with up to 7 days of battery and a new timeline interface that highlights what's important in your day.«
<CrazyLemon> pozna kdo kak kul online monopoly?
<CrazyLemon> kids friendly
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si kupu?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cega?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pebble 2
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: y
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek y not
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bc
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bc btc?
<zdobersek> lol no
<anny_> cer
<anny_> dz0ny uspelo mi je usposobiti easybiblio
<anny_> grem gledat risanko :)
<zdobbie> HYYEAAH
<zdobbie> zdob* REPRESENTS
<zdobersek> mhm
<CrazyLemon> /ban zdob* represents
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Firefox 36 Released With New Tab Page Tile Sync  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/iCBwm_2h2bA/firefox-36-download-tab-pin-sync
<miha> yey, zgleda vredu https://rika.adria-team.com/user/miha/hunspell.js/ https://rika.adria-team.com/user/miha/hunspell.js/test.html
<Pepelka> Hunspell.js Spellcheck Test
<Pepelka> »Hunspell.js, hunspell compiled with emscripten: spelling demo«
<miha> al sem kaj sesul hm
<miha> ok dela :D
<Sky[x]> fak to se ti pa tud ne zgodi vsak dan
<Sky[x]> ko iz enga jajca dobis 2 rumenjaka :)
<CrazyLemon> ni niti tako 'rare'
<CrazyLemon> veliko bolj rare je tole
 * CrazyLemon brska po telefonu
<idioterna> enojajcni dvojcki se zgodijo 6-15x na tisoc
<idioterna> (in humans)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150224_140645.jpg
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ^
<CrazyLemon> tole je rare! :D
<idioterna> o, tumor
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kako zgleda zadeva notri
<Sky[x]> uff
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Ou Est Le Swimming Pool - Dance The Way I Feel.
<sasa84> https://scontent-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10259795_10152103165404327_5795195690104251032_n.jpg?oh=918e3d425952535b2e671c74f39e5658&oe=554ED3F2
<sasa84> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 gaddem trolls
 * CrazyLemon looks at zdob*
<sasa84> kaj te matra CrazyLemon?
<sasa84> o miha
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 marsikaj.. mars i kaj!
<miha> O sasa
<sasa84> ja bogi krejzek...ti pa res nimaš sreče pod soncem :P
<miha> Sem zadovoljen sam s sabo zdajle
<miha> Pm
<zdobersek> lol no
<miha> Haha
<idioterna> a si se zadovoljil
<idioterna> sam s sabo
<miha> Sem
<idioterna> odlicno
<sasa84> miha: hvala, ker deliš svojo intimo z nami :D
<miha> :-)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah.. bi pa ti z njim delila svojo 'intimo' pa ne bi on delil z nami
<miha> Ja saj
<zdobersek> A NEW WHISTLEBLOWER HAS COMETH FORWARD http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2wzmmr/everything_youve_ever_said_to_siricortana_has/
<Pepelka> Everything you've ever said to Siri/Cortana has been recorded...and I get to listen to it. : technology
<Pepelka> »I started a new job today with Walk N'Talk Technologies. I get to listen to sound bites and rate how the text matches up with what is said in an...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously?
<CrazyLemon> who cares about weather and traffic
<zdobersek> come again?
<zdobersek> "I heard everything from kiddos asking innocent things like "Siri, do you like me?" to some guy asking Galaxy to lick his butthole. I wish I was kidding."
<CrazyLemon> yea..thats a lot of info
<miha> !g what what
<Pepelka> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/na-tujem/uciteljica-megan-po-uri-matematike-z-ucencem-se-seksala
<Pepelka> Učiteljica Megan po uri matematike z učencem še seksala | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Tridesetletnica zlorabljala 15-letnika.«
<idioterna> jao no
<idioterna> kako je pa to zloraba?
<idioterna> a je reku da noce pa ga je ob tla prtisnla?
<miha> Ne vem
<CrazyLemon> idioterna če nekdo prijavi Megan policiji potem je zloraba zaradi prevelike razlike v letih or smth like that.. tudi če učenec hoče :D
<idioterna> ja, butast zakon
<CrazyLemon> idioterna v sloveniji imamo enak zakon :)
<CrazyLemon> torej sporoči to svojemu poslancu!
<idioterna> oh, sm ze
<idioterna> velikrat
<idioterna> js sploh ne verjamem v te newagerske definicije pedofilije
<idioterna> pedofili so tisti k jih rajcajo spolno nedozoreli
<idioterna> ce je 15 letnik spolno nedozorel je pa
<idioterna> well
<idioterna> neki zlo narobe z njim
<zdobersek> hormonska bolezen
<miha> Haha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/nhs/11432344/Astrology-could-solve-crisis-in-the-NHS-says-Tory-MP.html
<Pepelka> Astrology could solve crisis in the NHS, says Tory MP - Telegraph
<Pepelka> »David Tredinnick, the MP for Bosworth in Leicestershire, predicts that if doctors look to the stars they will find ways to treat patients and take huge pressure off the NHS«
<idioterna> to so angleski SDSovci ane
<zdobersek> yesyes
<CrazyLemon> užalil si ga :(
<idioterna> serves him right
<Sky[x]> idioterna: furas kje docker v produkciji?
<idioterna> uh
<idioterna> everywhere
<Sky[x]> nekje sem prebral da nej bi bil docker super predvsem za scalability
<upd> https://www.battleforthenet.com/countdown/
<Pepelka> Join the Battle for Net Neutrality
<Pepelka> »Every second counts. Join the Internet Countdown before it’s too late.«
<Sky[x]> pa me zanima kaj je ta njegova prednost glede scalabilitya?
<lynxlynxlynx> docker je star, raje poglej rocket
<CrazyLemon> because rockets are faster
<zdobersek> IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 28.km JZ od IZOLE @24/02/2015 23:38:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.38+N,+13.39+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-25
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<napsy> http://www.thoughtcrime.org/blog/gpg-and-me/
<Pepelka> Moxie Marlinspike >> Blog >> GPG And Me
<napsy> ker bullcrap
<zdobersek> y
<napsy> gpg je cist fine
<zdobersek> but my fingerprint ... it can be stolen!
<napsy> you should finger again
<zdobersek> but I can only do that 10 times!
<napsy> that's what se said
<zdobersek> lol no
<napsy> http://fusion.net/story/54351/how-do-you-make-a-baby-from-three-parents-like-this/
<Pepelka> How do you make a baby from three parents? Like this. -- Fusion
<Pepelka> »The UK is the first country to legalize three-parent babies. Made when a man and two women who really like each other—wait, what?«
<slax0r> 15:40 < LorD_DDooM> slax0r danes z napačno nogo vstal iz postelje, cel dan že spama po redditu :P
<zdobersek> bloody Mormons!
<slax0r> vceraj je bil ze drugi zaporedni dan ko sem vstal z napacno nogo
<napsy> .gif hell yea
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/5remjWXkV8tJm/giphy.gif
<napsy> pozna kdo tool za migracijo config fajlov?
<dz0ny> ansible :)
<dz0ny> al pa fabric
<napsy> obstaja nekaj kar ne zahteva po 100mb bloata?
<dz0ny> well drugi rabjo Å¡e agenta na serverju
<dz0ny> ta dva sam ssh :)
<napsy> se prav da ma neka pravila in pol zmigrira confige?
<dz0ny> ti bi rad 18mb velik go app right? :D
<napsy> neki kar mi zmigrira config pa brez dodatnega namescanja
<napsy> aja mislim da to ni to kar js hocem
<napsy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aerogel
<Pepelka> Aerogel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<napsy> zanimiv material tole :D
<Sky[x]> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ampl-the-world-s-smartest-backpack
<Pepelka> AMPL - The Worlds Smartest Backpack | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »Power and protect your gadgets on-the-go. Control charging from the App without opening a zipper.«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Oracle Java 9 In Ubuntu, Linux Mint Or Debian Via PPA Repository [JDK9]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/4cUeug7N6Nk/install-oracle-java-9-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<dz0ny> napsy: oboje ti omogoce brez da remote krkoli namestiš
<napsy> mja
<napsy> sam ne rabi tega
<dz0ny> also what's wrong with rsync?
<dz0ny> ol moraš bl točno vprašat :)
<napsy> it's ok, bom sam spisal :)
<dz0ny> as you wish :)
<dz0ny> un k je v docker teamu je spisal neki podobnega
<dz0ny> sftp client za go
<dz0ny> predvidevam da to hočeš :)
<napsy> nop
<dz0ny> kak usecase pa maš?
<napsy> revisioning sistem za config fajle
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> to je pa un etcgit
<dz0ny> https://github.com/joeyh/etckeeper
<Pepelka> joeyh/etckeeper · GitHub
<Pepelka> »etckeeper - store /etc in git«
<napsy> mm skoraj :)
<napsy> rebim tool za migriranje fajlov z ene v druge
<napsy> pa ni vmes git
<zdobersek> like, mv?
<dz0ny> jah jaz bi ansible ponucal
<napsy> sj se da naredit, z refleksijo
<dz0ny> naspises palybook k ti potegne files
<dz0ny> nalozi nekam na novo
<dz0ny> vmes pa pocnes kr ces
<dz0ny> z fabric pa isto
<dz0ny> mas celo hand put/get :)
<napsy> ja sam je treba pravila postavt, ce se je kak field renejmu, dodal, defaulti spremenil, etc.
<dz0ny> handy*
<dz0ny> no sej zato playbook
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> k zna samodejno neke facte dobit
<dz0ny> sigh bom mogu eno predavanje o ansible nardit :)
<napsy> sam men se ta ansible hudecev zapleten zdi glede na to kar js hocem
<napsy> hudicev*
<napsy> mogoc me pa sam njihov homepage prestras
<dz0ny> napsy: https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/dfb01439f05afd41565a
<Pepelka> mopidy.yml
<Pepelka> »- Gist is a simple way to share snippets of text and code with others.«
<dz0ny> en hack k sm ga ucerei delal
<napsy> hm ja ok
<napsy> sj stekam, to so pac neka pravila
<napsy> js hocem da zna tool ugotovt spremembe ene pa druge verzije pa properly zamenjat, preimenovat
<dz0ny> mas nek modul ki se izvede glede na pravila
<dz0ny> hm ja
<napsy> kar pomeni da mora bit config-aware
<dz0ny> mhm to so pol local facts
<dz0ny> pa fact store
<dz0ny> sam moras zacet s tem
<napsy> hm okj bom se mal prebrsku tole
<napsy> thx
<dz0ny> recmo za toel preimenovat
<dz0ny>     - name: WAF | Hide server, distrubution version
<dz0ny>       lineinfile: regexp="ServerTokens OS" line="ServerTokens Prod"
<dz0ny>                   state=present
<dz0ny>                   dest=/etc/apache2/conf-enabled/security.conf
<dz0ny>       tags: config
<dz0ny> cist from production
<dz0ny>     - name: APT | Enable automatic upgrades
<dz0ny>       template:
<dz0ny>         src: templates/10periodic.aptconf.j2
<dz0ny>         dest: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/02periodic ## see /etc/cron.daily/apt
<dz0ny>       tags: config
<dz0ny> tle pa iz env pobere facts
<dz0ny> in iz template nardi nek file
<dz0ny> mislim je ni stvari k ni pokrita
<napsy> okj, sicer mije dokaj nerazumljiv :) vrjetn sam ker nism se delu s tem
<dz0ny> log od ansible ti je pa zapis spremmb
<dz0ny> kejr ti za vsak task napise
<dz0ny> ok, changed etc
<pitastrudl> lol poberi.me app je kr naenkrat se updejtal v neko hrvaško verzijo
<pitastrudl> ಠ_ಠ
<zdobersek> ya going on holidays!!
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuu
<zdobersek> not you!
<zdobersek> you have to make me coffee first!
<CrazyLemon> mene samo zanima zakaj je privacy policy pa terms of service v angleščini če je app (poberi.me) slovenski
<napsy> ker je copy/paste
<CrazyLemon> vem ja :)
<napsy> pa ker avtor misli da ni vren placat za prevajalca
<CrazyLemon> vsaj barvo fonta bi lahko dal tako da ni enaka kot ozadje
<CrazyLemon> kdo bi si mislu da je povio avtor tako površen
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you designer now?
<Sky[x]> res je :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a nisi vidu ubuntu.si/forum/ ?? hell yea i am!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<zdobersek> kot da jst nisem krvavel za tisti forum
<CrazyLemon> se zdej krvaviš bužček
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/2015/02/hitre_polnilnice_slovenske_avtoceste.aspx
<Pepelka> Ob slovenskih avtocestah bo mogoče električni avtomobil napolniti v pol ure | Avtomoto - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Partnerji evropskega projekta CEGC bodo do konca leta vzpostavili 115 hitrih polnilnih postaj za električna vozila v Avstriji, na Slovaškem in v Sloveniji. 26 polnilnic bodo dobile naše avtoceste.«
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGcv_er8qO4
<Pepelka> Tour de France Prankster (Rémi GAILLARD) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka> »Dangerously funny videos from France. Rémi Gaillard www.nimportequi.com«
<zdobersek> http://www.irishtimes.com/news/social-affairs/religion-and-beliefs/no-obstacle-to-gays-marrying-just-not-each-other-says-bishop-1.2115808
<Pepelka> ‘No obstacle’ to gays marrying, just not each other, says bishop
<Pepelka> »Yes side ‘not actually looking for marriage equality’ says Bishop of Elphin Kevin Doran«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> the god that loves you until you masturbate and then kills you and burns your soul with fire forever says you should marry the one you love, unless you happen to love the wrong one.
<zdobbie> you can have your parents choose for you
<idioterna> :viliams!:
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kVk-1Q9a_g
<Pepelka> Most Ridiculous Phone Call In The History Of Mankind - YouTube
<zdobbie> BLODDY!
<zdobbie> lol no
<zdobbie> BLOODY!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: can I get a fucken' lol no please?!
<lynxlynxlynx> a ma kdo mac in apple pages?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie talk to el jefe
<zdobbie> dz0ny: el jefe, vamonos! venga venga!
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 4 Reason Why GNOME 3.16 Might Be The Best Version Yet (Gallery)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bCAzkYHlsXk/4-reason-why-gnome-3-16-might-be-the-best-version-yet-gallery
<lynxlynxlynx> joj naslovi
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni že de facto poraz, če nova različica ni najboljša doslej
<miha> http://pastebin.com/7XkbB4nV idioterna slučajno našel nekaj kar sem bral pred leti pozabil pa dol so vrgli zaradi avtorskih pravic
<Pepelka> 32: Government Expenditure: the National Dividend - Pastebin.com
<miha> Nekaj komunističnega od ekonomista
<idioterna> ma, pa ma ze na zacetku cel kup napacnih predpostavk
<miha> Drugače je to ena od dveh knjig ki sta o inflaciji v zgodovini govorili
<miha> Klasična
<miha> To je pa malo eksotike dodal
<idioterna> mhm
<miha> Ful dobra knjiga o monetarni teoriji
<idioterna> hja
<miha> Taka ki jo komunisti (keysianci) ne marajo.. Mises.org
<idioterna> a komunisti pa keynesianci se ti zdijo podobni al kaj ? :)
<miha> Ja
<miha> A niso?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> komunisti mislnjo da je koncept zasebne lastnine nepotreben in zastarel
<idioterna> js sicer mislm da je to res, ampak da ful prevelik del sodobne identitete sloni na zasebni lastnini, da bi se je lahko kr znebil
<idioterna> komot se pa lahko na drugacne nacine poskrbi, da vsi zivijo v izobilju
<idioterna> in se v resnici ze je na velik podrocjih
<idioterna> najbolj revni na zahodu ze dolg vec ne umirajo od lakote, ampak od prevec hrane
<miha> Mhm
<idioterna> sam vse to ne izkljucuje tega da so v shitty situaciji
<idioterna> k jo je dost uizi popravt, sam drago je
<idioterna> miha: a ti si bral manna?
<miha> Ne?
<idioterna> to preber
<idioterna> hud je
<idioterna> http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm
<Pepelka> Manna, Chapter 1, by Marshall Brain
<idioterna> ksne 100 strani je
<idioterna> jsm rabu slabi 2 urci
<idioterna> pa huda knjiga
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> pa tip gonna get laid
<zdobbie> e-laid
<zdobbie> ampak ...
<zdobbie> m'privacy
<zdobbie> gone
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> če bi kdo reviewal xfce prevode, preden konec tedna izide 4.12, vabljeni :)
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> https://www.transifex.com/organization/xfce/dashboard/all_projects/sl/#1/?s=&o=name&d=asc
<Pepelka> Log in · Transifex
<Pepelka> »Log in to your Transifex account. Or sign up to start your own project or help translate an existing one.«
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> CC: CrazyLemon, sasa84_
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Next Ubuntu Phone Flash Sale Tomorrow  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TTBaiXohdL0/next-ubuntu-phone-flash-sale-tomorrow
<CrazyLemon> IlIlIlIlIlIlI a veš kako se mi ne da :S
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> cel teden sem prevajal
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> glede na xfce release rate, bo po 4.12 nekaj časa mir :)
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> sej ni treba danes :p
<CrazyLemon> IlIlIlIlIlIlI kudos to you :D
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> lahko jutri, pojutrišnem :)
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bo release ?
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> za vikend je napovedan
<CrazyLemon> IlIlIlIlIlIlI povej kaj je nujno potrebno reviewat
<CrazyLemon> xfdesktop pa kaj Å¡e
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> thunar
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> xfce4-settings
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> xfwm4
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> xfce4-panel
<CrazyLemon> ok.. js bom pregledal najprej desktop... pa bova pol se menla naprej :D
<CrazyLemon> pa še to maš srečo ker sem https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150225_193619.jpg    :))))
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> :)
<zdobersek> .gif pilkington bullshit
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/ybG5Au3UhHv4k/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif its true
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/4rHoyDBbb0lDG/giphy.gif
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Samsung’s Linux-Based Tizen Phone Proves an Unexpected Success  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Iopy_zxa8Mw/samsungs-linux-based-tizen-phone-proves-an-unexpected-success
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/let-it-go.jpg
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/cufer-in-keseljevic-po-drzavno-subvencionirane-terjatve-na-dutb/359195
<Pepelka> Čufer in Kešeljević po terjatve na DUTB? Kešeljević: Nobena informacija ne drži. :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Svetovalec predsednika vlade Aleksandar Kešeljević in nekdanji finančni minister Uroš Čufer neuradno ustanavljata poseben sklad za odkup slabih terjatev. Kešeljević vse zanika.«
<miha> A zato bi tako radi zamenjali vodstvo a. Banda rdeča.
<Sky[x]> a se kdo kej na alarmne sisteme spozna/ ima izkusnje ?
<idioterna> a nagios?
<lynxlynxlynx> a pse?
<Sky[x]> alarmni sistemi za hise in podobno
<idioterna> ja js morm potrdit da malinois je kr fajn za take reci
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgian_Shepherd_Dog_%28Malinois%29
<Pepelka> Belgian Shepherd Dog (Malinois) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Sky[x]> idioterna: verjamem ja, sam gledam mal seznorje pa sirene itd..
<idioterna> sosedom so dvakrat vlomil pa pobral sef iz stene pa tko
<idioterna> pol so pa psa kupl.
<idioterna> bomo vidl ce bo kej haska
<idioterna> ker se mi zdi da vlamlajo predvsem zato k majo same neke posh bmwje pred bajto
<idioterna> mi mamo pa bicikle, pa sploh ne pridejo
<idioterna> no pa tut malinoisa mamo
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/NsKA5YZ4R3_PMPUkjuluaKY-fu8.jpg
<Sky[x]> :)
<dz0ny> idioterna: aws ec2 a je kaksna razlika med reboot pa stop/start ukazom
<dz0ny> reboot je sam soft?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> vse je soft
<idioterna> stop je orderly shutdown
<idioterna> tut terminate je orderly shutdown
<idioterna> pac ce si sshjan vidis
<idioterna> blahblah going for shutdown NOW
<dz0ny> mhm
<idioterna> pa te pol dol vrze
<dz0ny> hec je k je 18 v stanju stopping :D
<dz0ny> 18min
<dz0ny> 2more
<idioterna> aja to je pa bl problem konzole pr njih pomoje
<idioterna> pa tut ni nemogoce da se kej obes
<idioterna> naceloma je general idea da pac terminiras pa novo startas
<idioterna> ce ne mors pol pa najbols support ticket
<idioterna> sam s tem je pametn kr racunat
<idioterna> mislm se vsake tok zgodi da ksn box ksne cudne simptome daje
<dz0ny> hm :D http://i.imgur.com/JpGB7wZ.png
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<idioterna> how friendly
<Sky[x]> kratko in jedernato :D
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/manual-scaling.png
<dz0ny> lol http://i.imgur.com/YrsNzUC.png
<dz0ny> i wonder why
<dz0ny> basic plan nima supporta ma pa gumb za support
<idioterna> hja hm
<idioterna> dost shitty
<idioterna> nism se mel basic plana
<idioterna> dz0ny: a pa rabs ec2?
<idioterna> k so tut cenejse alternative
<dz0ny> The AWS Customer Service team is currently handling a high volume of support cases.
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> idioterna: not mine :)
<idioterna> ja to stekam, sam ce mors nekomu resit problem
<idioterna> mogoce tut alternative loh predlagas :)
<dz0ny> mamo ene 10 providerjev pa lahko migriram services
<idioterna> aha kul
<dz0ny> sam vseen wtf
<idioterna> ja, sometimes it's not that nice
<miha> A ni ec2 v bistvu precej drag? Jaz sem gledal da nam bolj splača cenejši dedicated server?
<idioterna> ja, ene 5x drazji kot cheap dedicated
<idioterna> pa 3x kot normalno priced dedicated
<idioterna> ni pa tok elasticn
<idioterna> v splosnem
<miha> Ja
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/7BHsZry.png tud svicov ni
<miha> http://www.hetzner.de/si/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex40 za tako ceno bi na ec2 dobil zmogljivost atom procesorja? :)
<Pepelka> Hetzner Online AG: Dedicated Root Server EX40
<Pepelka> »Hetzner Online Dedicated Root Server EQ. High-Performance Server Hosting with Unlimited Traffic, 4 solid IP Addresses, Full Root Access, Intel Core i7, SATA II Hard Disks, Green Power in new Data Center, VNC via Robot, Backup und Rescue System.«
<miha> Pa tudi če bi bile potrebe večje, me ta cloud ne privlači ravno http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/7/21/stackoverflow-update-560m-pageviews-a-month-25-servers-and-i.html
<Pepelka> StackOverflow Update: 560M Pageviews a Month, 25 Servers, and It's All About Performance - High Scalability -
<Pepelka> »The folks at Stack Overflow remain incredibly open about what they are doing and why. So it&...«
<miha> To je to.
<idioterna> hecner ma crappy diske
<idioterna> smo mel 30 masin tam pa je crkval ful prevec
<idioterna> sicer loh ekstra placas pa druge dobis
<idioterna> ampak je brezveze
<idioterna> zdej mamo na ovh v kanadi kr velik masin
<miha> Maš kak link?
<idioterna> http://www.ovh.com/ca/en/dedicated-servers/
<Pepelka> Dedicated Server | Best offers on the market - OVH Canada
<CrazyLemon>  IlIlIlIlIlIlI kaj je 'knp.' ? :D
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> kot na primer
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> ne vem :p
<CrazyLemon> IlIlIlIlIlIlI se mi je kar zdelo.. kje pa si dobil da se to tako krajša ? :D ker prvič vidim :D
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> ne najdem :p
<CrazyLemon> IlIlIlIlIlIlI D:
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> npr. je ziher
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=naprimer&hs=1
<Pepelka> Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika, delovna verzija - izid poizvedbe.
<CrazyLemon> am.. ena manjša pripomba.. angleži pišejo 'bla...' skupaj v slo pa je presledek med 'bla' ter '...'
<CrazyLemon> IlIlIlIlIlIlI npr. je znan primer
<CrazyLemon> knp. pa .. ne ravno :D
<miha> Idioterna a http://www.soyoustart.com/ca/en/essential-servers/ je tudi zanesljivo?
<Pepelka> Dedicated server rental | Essential - So you Start
<miha> Ali moraš ta dražje vzeti?
<idioterna> ne poznam jih
<miha> To je od njih tudi
<idioterna> aha pojma nimam uresnic
<idioterna> teli so kr zanesljivi k jih mamo zdej
<idioterna> 32 masin mamo pa ene 3 delajo tezave obcasno
<idioterna> tko da to je kr ok v primerjavi s hecnerji
<miha> No mi se nismo imeli problemov
<miha> Ampak hvala za info, sem dal bookmark
<miha> Mimogrede a če imaš za osnovo vmware ali kaj, to ful upočasni?
<miha> 256 ipjev... Hm :p
<miha> Zaenkrat samo debiane uporabljal
<miha> Ampak bi bilo pa bolj fleksibilno
<miha> Še ena učiteljica... http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/11432172/Teacher-banned-from-classroom-after-sleeping-with-private-school-pupil.html
<Pepelka> Teacher banned from classroom after sleeping with private school pupil - Telegraph
<Pepelka> »National Council for Teaching and Leadership finds Ruth Vaughan, 26, guilty of unacceptable professional conduct and bans her from teaching for three years«
<zdobersek> privatne sole
<CrazyLemon> IlIlIlIlIlIlI xfdesktp pa xfwm4 sm pregledal..fyi
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> CrazyLemon: in je blo ful napak?
<CrazyLemon> IlIlIlIlIlIlI naah
<yang> idioterna: jst gledam tut kako peerajo DC-ji
<yang> vecina jih ima tranzit preko Tier-1
<CrazyLemon> IlIlIlIlIlIlI pa si ti zihr da bodo konec tedna vključili tudi prevode?
<yang> ne pa vsi, iz spletne strani ponavadi ne zves vseh informacij
<CrazyLemon> ker to se mi zdi nenavadna praksa
<yang> OVH ima pa najvecje stevilo Dedicated streznikov na svetu
<CrazyLemon> aja.. takrat bo string freeze.. ne release
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> CrazyLemon: prevode transifex autocommita
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> string freeze je bil 20. 2.
<yang> idioterna: razlika je tudi al rentas 32 streznikov al rentas samo enega...
<idioterna> kaksna razlika je?
<CrazyLemon> you pay more money for 32!
<yang> idioterna: razlika je v ceni za katero se lahko pogodis, in verjetno v nivoju supporta
<yang> z 32 strezniki si sigurno prioritetna stranka
<yang> ce obravnavajo tickete prednostno
<zdobersek> mo money mo problems
<zdobersek> odoh ja!
<idioterna> yang: dunno
<idioterna> yang: pomoje mors zapravt vsaj ene 100k na mesec da ratas resna stranka
<idioterna> 32 masin niti en rack ni
<yang> ti si verjetno sel racunat, ce se splaca zapravit 100k na mesec za najete streznike
<yang> ali ce se bolj splaca kupiti lastne in najeti rack in placevati elektriko in tranzit
<idioterna> cist odvisno od situacije
<idioterna> 100k na mesec ni tok grozn velik kokr se mogoce teb slis
<idioterna> 5M vrzt v opremo pa datacenter je pa kr drago
<idioterna> razn ce pac ves da bos to rabu vsaj 10 let in se bo zihr amortiziral
<yang> sicer ne vem kako bi 32 streznikov stalo 5 miljonov
<idioterna> kako bi pa 32 streznikov stalo 100k na mesec?
<yang> hja, rack je dost poceni in ce zafilas tistih 42U
<yang> potem placujes samo elektriko in kar je tranzita
<idioterna> ja, ampak potem imas rack
<idioterna> ne mors rect "ok, ta mesec pa rabim sam 4 masine, bom placal sam 400"
<yang> ja ampak rack stane tam okoli 1000 eur, ne pa 100k
<yang> elektrika je drazja za napajanje celega racka
<idioterna> za 100k dobis 1000 masin
<idioterna> ne pa en rack
<idioterna> to je 25 omar
<idioterna> kupit 25 omar polnih opreme te stane dobrih 5 mio
<yang> ja
<idioterna> pa ne mors jih kr v prvo drvarnco postavt
<idioterna> v ljubljani zdele sploh ni nobenga datacentra kamor bi lahko 25 omar prpelu
<idioterna> tut 32 masin se nam zihr ne splaca kupt ta moment
<yang> ja , ce najemas, lahko po potrebi doloceno stevilo odpoves
<yang> in ti oprema ne ostaja
<yang> jaz sem sel racunati recimo
<idioterna> predvsem je ne placas takoj na zacetku
<yang> 1 streznik najem je okol 50-100 eur
<idioterna> to je cist odvisno od streznika
<yang> to pomeni da tak streznik recimo da nov stane 1000 eur
<yang> kar je za 10 najemov
<idioterna> mi mamo 40-550
<idioterna> masino
<idioterna> kako si pa do tega prsu?
<yang> ja sej pisejo specifikacije streznikov dedicated
<yang> ce zracunas koliko pride tak ce ga kupis
<yang> je priblizn za leto dni da se amortizira
<idioterna> ja
<yang> ampak tam noter je vkljucena elektrika in tranzit
<idioterna> pa pozabu si pristet 100 na mesec za kolokacijo
<yang> kar je dodatno
<idioterna> ok, v kanadi je 50
<idioterna> nam se nikakor ne splaca tak deal
<yang> vcasih recimo deidcated streznik pri kaksni firmi npr. online.net stane ceneje, kot bi domacega doma napajal, ker zgleda imajo zelo ugodno elektriko tej datacentri oz. po neki industrijski ceni, da se jim izplaca
<idioterna> mozno
<idioterna> what is your point?
<yang> no jaz nisem nikol teh izracunov delal ti pa si jih verjetno
<idioterna> ma vsak mesec jih delam
<idioterna> ker je tok drag cloud
<idioterna> sploh aws
<idioterna> ampak je vseen bolj sustainable
<idioterna> pa sej sm prej graf pokazu
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/manual-scaling.png
<idioterna> kko zgleda k ti v cloudu zacnejo masine prevec ruzit
<idioterna> pac spawnas par novih
<idioterna> pa je kul
<yang> npr. ce zelis zagotavljati nizko latenco in visoko dosegljivost, da imas produkt izkljucno recimo za slovenski trg, potem je najbolje kolocirati v sloveniji, cim si izven ima oprema ze malo vecjo odzivnost, spet odvisno od storitve ki jo trzis, ce je kaksna VoIP potem se kar pozna lahko
<idioterna> ja, in?
<idioterna> sej ne vem zakaj tolk ocitne reci razlagas :)
<idioterna> a misls da kdo v ameriki kolocira pbx al kaj? :)
<yang> samo pravim, odvisno kaj ponujas
<Sky[x]> ce ponujas booking po svetu kaj predlagata? :)
<yang> booking ?
<yang> jah
<yang> npr. latenca je pomembna recimo pri borznih poslih
<yang> npr. ce imas upstream ki ima vecjo latenco si recimo na slabsem
<yang> tisti ki trejdajo verjetno malo optimizirajo to
<yang> oz. njihov IT oddelek
<Sky[x]> sam ce govorim da imas like booking.com da mas kamot serverje v slo in handlas vse
<yang> tudi ko polagajo nove transatlantske kable, gledajo vcasih da bo 2000 km krajsi kot prejsnji, da se latenca izboljsa
<yang> ceprav recimo ta zastonjski CDN cloudflare lahko zelo izboljsa dosegljivost spletnih strani recimo
<yang> ce ti stran kolociras na strezniku v sloveniji
<Sky[x]> al p kak geodns uporabis
<Sky[x]> pa kak*
<yang> bo iz amerike dosegjiv najprej v 100ms in iz avstralije npr. v 400ms
<yang> ce pa das zadevo v CDN
<yang> pa bo povsod tam dosegljiv v pod 10ms
<yang> jaz sem testiral tale fastly.com
<yang> in mi je napisalo
<yang> da je stran v 97% cachirana
<yang> torej nekateri segmenti se morajo se vedno zloadati z original streznika ostale je pa preko CDN
<yang> Sky[x]: ja sej preko geodns deluje CDN
<yang> on te usmeri glede na IP na najblizjo lokacijo
<Sky[x]> ravno razmislam da bo veliko staticnih strani in bi kamot dal kak varnish spredaj :)
<yang> ce je globalna stran je sigurno najbolje CDN
<yang> ker potem je povsod po svetu kot sem napisal v manj od 10ms dosegljiva
<Sky[x]> aha  ql
<Sky[x]> CloudFlare potem ? :)
<yang> fizikalno je nemogoce da bi ti imel manj od 100ms do amerike recimo
<yang> cludflare je brezplacno, pa tudi placjive opcije majo, zdaj testiram
<yang> fastly.com pa mislim da racunajo 50 usd
<yang> na mesec
<yang> pise "free for developers"
<yang> sam nevem kaj se klasificira kot developer, nisem prebral TOS
<yang> sej teh CDN provajderjev je vec, morda ti idioterna lahko se kaksnega dobrega predlaga
<Sky[x]> :)
<yang> na fastly.com imas zacetnega dobroimetja 50 usd
<Sky[x]> kle je lepa primerjava
<Sky[x]> https://rajnautiyal.wordpress.com/2014/02/07/varnish-cache-vs-cdn/
<Pepelka> VARNISH CACHE V/S CDN | Stepping Forward
<Pepelka> »Varnish Cache Varnish is a reverse HTTP proxy, sometimes referred to as a HTTP accelerator or a web accelerator. It stores files or fragments of files in memory, allowing them to be served quickly....«
<Sky[x]> If your users are geographically spread, use a CDN.
<yang> varnish ne poznam
<Sky[x]> If you need to reduce load on web or application servers for common content, use a caching reverse proxy.
<yang> ja CDN je za globalno dosegljivo stran
<yang> mislim, to da daje cloudflare to opcijo brezplacno je ful v redu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Simobil: Open GL za Steam  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6294/open-gl-za-steam
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-26
<idioterna> CDNji so super za nizke latence dosegat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] updSI: RE: Open GL za Steam  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42806#Comment_42806
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<zdobersek> Slovenija ima homofobe 2015, danes ob 16.30 pred parlamentom prva avdicija
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/nasprotniki-izenacitve-porok-zdruzeni-v-koaliciji-za-otroke-gre.html
<Pepelka> Nasprotniki izenačitve porok, združeni v koaliciji
<Pepelka> »Koalicija Za otroke gre organizira shod pred parlamentom proti drugačnim porokam. Pripravljajo se na referendum. «
<slax0r> o.O
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> oni hocjo da otroci neortodoksnih parov ne uzivajo zascite drzave
<idioterna> pac, za otroke gre
<idioterna> kot druzba si ne mormo prvosct da bi bli ljudje enakopravni
<idioterna> sploh pa otroci
<slax0r> ma glupo je k tile anti-gay izmecki uporabljajo otroke kot izgovor za nekaj kar oni ne morejo sprejet
<zdobersek> druga avdicija http://nsi.si/okrogla-miza/
<Pepelka> Nova Slovenija – krščanski demokrati | OKROGLA MIZA: ZA DRUŽINO GRE…
<Pepelka> »OKROGLA MIZA: ZA DRUŽINO GRE... ponedeljek, 2. marec ob 17. uri na sedežu NSi, Cankarjeva 11, 1000 Ljubjana   GOSTI:  Iva Dimic, Metka Zevnik, mag. Roman Vodeb, Mario Plešej in Heliodor…«
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> look what happens when you legalize gay marriage
<idioterna> http://m.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-31634827
<Pepelka> Washington DC legalises marijuana possession and use - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Washington DC becomes the latest place in the US to legalise the possession and use of small amounts of cannabis, stoking tensions with Congress.«
<zdobersek> you get legalized marijuana???
<miha> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> */
<sasa84> elow lynxlynxlynx
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> oj Sky[x]
<miha> sasa84: <3
<sasa84> o miholca
<slax0r> a se na ubuntu kk drgac vkljuci ip forwarding, al sysctl?
<napsy> iptables?
<yang> idioterna: "Oči a se grem lahko ven igrat ?" Oči: "Ne vem, dej očija vpraši"
<sasa84> yang: ?
<idioterna> sasa84: eh, yang je idiot
<yang> sasa84: to je tko, če mas dva ocija ane
<sasa84> yang: a je to glede družin. zakonika?
<sasa84> jao :S
<sasa84> yang: jst sem tuki katoliš in bi mogla zganjat take fore tuki :P
<idioterna> ja sam nisi butasta
<idioterna> pa ves da otroku je cist vseen ce ga mata dva ockata rada al pa dve mamice
<sasa84> hvala idioterna
<idioterna> vazn mu je da se dobr pocut pa da ga ni strah
<idioterna> yang pa misl da je dobr, da drzava ne ureja pravnega statusa otrok homoseksualnih starsev
<idioterna> pa da ko bo enga ocita avto povozu bo otrok zgubu se tadruzga
<idioterna> ker bojo uradniki rekl "ne mors met dva ocita, yang je tko reku"
<idioterna> pa ga bojo poslal k neznancem v rejo
<yang> vidm, da si tut to podrocje ze dobr nastudiral pa efekte na otroke
<idioterna> ja, sem
<yang> sej itak ne bo izglasovano kaj se sekiras
<yang> ker bo vecina ljudi proti
<idioterna> sekiram se ker je to nedovoljena diskriminacija
<yang> pol pa pejt v kalifornijo pa ne bos vec diskriminiran
<idioterna> js nism nc diskriminiran
<idioterna> otroci so
<idioterna> otroci neortodoksnih starsev
<napsy> idioterna: ja, if you don't like it here, then just gett the hell out
<napsy> pa siri tvoje cudne poglede kje drugje
<napsy> in nas ne sili v razmisljanje
<yang> idioterna: jst sicer ne vidim nekih dejanskih pravnih ovir, kdo s kom zivi je cisto nepomembno, ce homoseksualec naredi otroka eni, zato da ga potem vzgaja z drugim partnerjem, kje je problem ?
<yang> ali obratno, ce lezbijka zanosi na zuru in vzgaja kasneje otroka z lezbijko
<yang> ali pa ce se tak par lezbijka in gej javita za umetno oploditev
<yang> ne vidim nekih ovir
<slax0r> napsy: ne iptables, kernel packet forwarding, brez tega forwarding ne dela
<yang> idioterna: pa tut jaz nisem za diskriminacijo homoseksualnih parov, tisto je bil samo hec
<idioterna> yang: problem je v tem, da so otroci homoseksualnih starsev diskriminirani
<yang> ja pa kaj, sej so otroci X-X-X starsev tudi diskriminirani in vedno bo tako, dokler ne bodo v vecini
<idioterna> a, pol je pa uredu
<yang> ja ni v redu
<idioterna> ja kako ni uredu ce si reku "ja pa kaj"
<yang> ampak otrok je diskriminiran lahko ze zato ker mu das neumen ime
<idioterna> NE, NI!
<idioterna> otrok je diskriminiran _PO ZAKONU_
<yang> ja vrstniki ga zbadajo
<idioterna> ja pa kaj
<idioterna> to je nepomembno v primerjavi s tem da eden od starsev otroka ne sme obiskat na intenzivni negi v bolnisnici
<yang> aja
<idioterna> ceprav otrok, ki s tem clovekom zivi v skupnem gospodinjstvu in ga ima za svojega starsa, potrebuje njegovo blizino
<slax0r> such help, much answer, so wow....
<yang> mislim da bi o tem morali odlocati experti za to podrocje vecinoma, isto kot bi morali o tistem zakoniku o umetni oploditvi, ne pa javnost
<idioterna> ampak jebe se katolikom, oni bi radi putina, da nam vsem pove kaj je dobr za nas
<idioterna> ostali pa lahko grejo v gulage
<idioterna> yang: BRAVO!
<idioterna> zdaj pa odloca javnost.
<idioterna> in odloca narobe.
<yang> ja
<napsy> :)
<yang> ce odloca javnost itak odloca vecinsko in vecinsko je nevem 90% ljudi heteroseksualnih, potem se ve kaksen bo rezultat in javno mnenje
<sasa84> diskriminirani...hm, sam se stvari tud spreminjajo
<idioterna> evo, sm napisu odprto pismo cerarju
<sasa84> cela frka je bla, ko smo leta gospodovega xy poslal sestre na eurosong... zdej folk boli patka za 3 dece v kiklah
<napsy> idioterna: kazi :)
<yang> idioterna: pa se zupni bo rekel, "Ljudje, v nedeljo veste kako morte glasovat, sej sem vam prebral danes iz pisma Korincanom"
<idioterna> https://bou.si/otroci.html
<yang> sasa84: ma glej mi vedno zamujamo tukaj v sloveniji, sestre smo poslali par let zatem ko je pel Danna International, in z druzinskim zakonikom tudi zamujamo za razvitimi drzavami
<idioterna> ja, zarad primca et al
<idioterna> k je res ubrisan
<yang> idioterna: cisto enostavno je, neka stranka sprozi in dobi podpise za referendum, ce je proti necemu, sploh ce ve, da bo vecinsko zadeva padla na referendumu, potem je zlahka to zlansirati
<idioterna> yang: ne, ni
<idioterna> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=demokracija
<idioterna> preber si mal.
<Pepelka> Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika, delovna verzija - izid poizvedbe.
<idioterna> "varuje osebne in politične pravice vseh državljanov" pise
<idioterna> brez tega ni demokracija ampak nekaj drugega
<yang> banana republika
<idioterna> ce bi blo ene 20 stopinj bl toplo
<zdobersek> banana storage republika
<sasa84> idioterna: +1 za pisemce
<idioterna> ja sej morm se popravt
<CrazyLemon> vidva bi mogla met svojo oddajo.. neki takega kot je epilog :D
<zdobersek> homo respectus
<idioterna> sej tle oddajava
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/BBPgeM1.gif
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> bogi
<sasa84_> zdobersek: a ni ta tip od nevem koga mož?
<sasa84_> .g tom brady
<sasa84_> !g tom brady
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo tom brady tom brady
<sasa84_> damn
<zdobersek> someone knows their american footbal
<sasa84_> aaaa, od gisele!
<sasa84_> zdobersek: ne, ne poznam jsst tega fuzbala :P
<zdobersek> liar liar pants on fire
<sasa84_> :$
<CrazyLemon> od bunčenove
<sasa84_> čeprou...men je bar rafaeli bl tko luštna
<sasa84_> žizel mi ni tolk
<CrazyLemon> margot robbie <3
<zdobersek> tis the rights of robbie margot and CrazyLemon that we fight for!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek did you misspelled tits?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: čak d jo poguglam
<CrazyLemon> uu ja.. js bi jo tudi poguglal
<sasa84_> aaaa, tole je ta
<sasa84_> luštna ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prestar si za njo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ a ga bereš? čist zloben je ratal odkar s tabo navidezno kofetka
<zdobersek> ufff, to je pa ze dolg
<sasa84_> moj zdobbie je zmer glih
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: sej nevem kok mlad pa tud nis no :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ true.. ampak nisem prestar za margot!
<sasa84_> zdej jo guglam...letnik 90
<sasa84_> si!
<sasa84_> v poštev pridejo tii med 18-25
<sasa84_> kar je starej, je od hudega :P
<sasa84_> tipi*
<zdobersek> sasa84_: o/
<sasa84_> .gif gimme five
<sasa84_> a take stvari ne delajo več al jst ne znam natipkat? :P
<zdobersek> https://i.imgur.com/BBPgeM1.gif
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> haha
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ dej nehaj.. kaj ji bodo otroci?!?
<CrazyLemon> :p
 * sasa84_ pogleda CrazyLemon "saj res ja..."
<sasa84_> nej najde enga dedca med 40-60...k ma dost soldkov :P
 * CrazyLemon giggles
 * sasa84_ požgečka CrazyLemon "buci buci"
<idioterna> pa dejte jo revco pustit da se sama odloc no
<sasa84_> haha :D
<sasa84_> ok, ne bomo ji pol ponujal lemona
<sasa84_> ga bo že najdla, če bo hotla :)
<CrazyLemon> da se sama odloči???? samaa?? odloči??? pa ni čudno da je slovenija fcked!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> dejmo met referendum!
<idioterna> ok to podpiram
<idioterna> ce se hoce porocit
<idioterna> je referendum cist ok zahteva
<idioterna> nej pokaze da resno misl
<idioterna> pa zlobira da pride vsaj 40% volilnih upravicencev prekrizat kvadratek pred "sure, why not"
<sasa84_> idioterna: predlagaš referendum, da se državljani RS odločijo, če se tale pupca more poročit s CrazyLemon?
<idioterna> ja s komerkoli
<sasa84_> mhm
<idioterna> pac ne da kr gres v eno pisarno pa "js bi se porocu"
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: začni najprej s peticijo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ misliš s ponarejanjem podpisov? will do
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: znađi se!
<CrazyLemon> znađi :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<yang> .vreme medvode
<CrazyLemon> Vreme je.
<napsy> ker lep dan
<Sky[x]> dan za lavfat :)
<Sky[x]> grem kr lavfat zdj
<napsy> vsak dan je dan za lavfat :)
<miha> idioterna: verjetno poznaš to ane http://www.scrumwise.com/  a je za kaj? :)
<Pepelka> Scrum Tools | Scrumwise - The Most Intuitive Scrum Tool
<Pepelka> »The most intuitive Scrum tool you've ever tried. It's lightning fast and a pleasure to use.«
<idioterna> miha: mi trello uporablamo
<idioterna> scrumwise so kolegi testiral, js nism
<idioterna> loh vprasam
<miha> idioterna: https://trello.com/ ?
<Pepelka> Trello
<Pepelka> »Infinitely flexible. Incredibly easy to use. Great mobile apps. It's free. Trello keeps track of everything, from the big picture to the minute details.«
<idioterna> miha: to ja
<miha> idioterna: nisem sicer preveč domač s tem, sam zgleda zanimivo
<miha> idioterna: ampak po dolgem probavanju smo našli en project/task manager, ki je kul https://www.triggerapp.com/ ... ko ma funkcije, ki so kul, pa ne miljon drugih neumnosti
<Pepelka> Easy Project Management, Time Tracking, Online Invoicing | Trigger
<miha> posebej insightly mi je Å¡el na *********
<Sky[x]> miha: kaj je narobe z Jira ?
<dz0ny> fyi https://taiga.io/
<Sky[x]> Jira + HipChat + Git je ql kombinacija
<Pepelka> Taiga.Io | Agile, Open Source, Free Project Management System
<Pepelka> »An Agile, Open Source, Free Project Management System«
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ban
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> kako ne irc
<Sky[x]> se vid da v premal geek firmah delam da bi irc fural :)
<miha> Sky[x] dz0ny no kul.. to nismo probal.. ampak v bistvu tak tesne integracije ne rabimo
<miha> men je pri trigger všeč ko ni bullshita, pa. project/task pa posamezne faze, s timerjem vred
<dz0ny> miha: ti so mi všeč ker maš za različne projekte ralične workflowe
<dz0ny> scurm kanban klasičen outsourcing
<sasa84_> oooo dz0ny
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Simobil: RE: Open GL za Steam  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42807#Comment_42807
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/islamic-state/11436615/Jihadi-John-named-as-Mohammed-Emwazi-live.html
<Pepelka> Jihadi John identity revealed as Mohammed Emwazi: live - Telegraph
<Pepelka> »Islamic State terrorist named as Mohammed Emwazi - follow latest updates«
<CrazyLemon> jihadi john sounds better
<dz0ny> .yt god is an astronaut frozen
<CrazyLemon> .you broke it
<dz0ny> aja :D
<dz0ny> .yt god is an astronaut frozen
<jabuk> God Is An Astronaut - Frozen Twilight (6 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qV8j9m4ckE ♥1,722 ▶137,719
<CrazyLemon> lol no
<CrazyLemon> ...
<dz0ny> zbris srinkwrap lokalno
<dz0ny> pa pozen npm update
<dz0ny> pol pa npm shrinkwrap :)
<dz0ny> ce uspe brez napake pol win :)
<sasa84_> ooo dz0ny
<dz0ny> sasa84_: oj
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> worky
<dz0ny> *poof*
<sasa84_> evo dz0ny, komad zate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnRqgF028es
<Pepelka> Yael Naim - Dream In My Head - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Yael Naim - "Dream in my head" is taken from the new album 'Older', which will be released on March 16th // « Older » available on iTunes : http://po.st/Yael...«
<napsy> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mikespohr/23-reasons-youd-never-want-to-be-young-again#.dlbGqR3rK
<Pepelka> 23 Reasons You'd Never Want To Be Young Again
<Pepelka> »It's good to be older.«
<upd> napsy, ja ja kr tolaži se :D
<napsy> ne razumem
<napsy> men je prav fajn
<napsy> tu pa tam se grem na zur s kolegi
<napsy> drugc pa sm ze stric ratu
<upd> ok zdej ja, k si pa 1x +60 pa bi dal vse da bi bil mlad
<napsy> ah to je drugo
<napsy> tk razmislal bol zarad zdravja
<napsy> ker pac teh stvari ne mors delat tut ce bi hotu
<upd> ja, ampak tud zdej k sem jaz 25 bi bil vesel če bi bil 14 še enkrat
<napsy> huh aja?
<napsy> pol mas precej obzalovanj
<upd> ne tolk fajn sem užival do 20 :)
<napsy> pa js sm tut
<napsy> pa si nc kj ne zelim nazaj it
<upd> zdej so skrbi za prihodnost keš itd, takat pa samo a bo pozitivno al ne ostalo je bilo vse zabava
<napsy> ja pa so druge reci
<napsy> recimo neodvisnost
<napsy> pamet
<napsy> to nc ne steje?
<upd> takrat sem bil bolj sproščen ko sem bil bolj neumen haha
<napsy> js pa neumen
<napsy> in mi je kr nerodn vcasih
<napsy> nebi hotu it nazaj :)
<dz0ny> jaz bi šu nazaj sam da vse znanje ohraniš :)
<dz0ny> timemachine like
<napsy> uh pa se enkrat caku na to kar mam zdj
<upd> ja ampak vprašanje če bi zdržal v 14tih s tem znanjem
<napsy> prevc smart-ass bi bil
<upd> ti bi razmišljal o prihodnosti itd, ostali pa kje se ga bojo napili
<upd> ja pomojem bi se ti zmešal
<napsy> prevc resen, fore bi se ti zdele neumne .. v bistvu bi bil ful outcast
<upd> jup
<napsy> in bi blo prej slabs
<gregors> <upd> takrat sem bil bolj sproščen ko sem bil bolj neumen haha (ta je svetovna) - jz bi šou tudi nazaj. Na faks lovit miške po žurih :(
<napsy> to pa :)
<napsy> mogoc edin razlog da bi sel nazaj
<gregors> napsy: se strinjam
<gregors> :)
<napsy> pa da bi vedel to kar zdaj vem :)
<gregors> matr, morm it kej v LJ žurat ...sam zdej sm samo še za na metelkovo
<gregors> ja no, kera budala sm bil 45% časa v LJ sm mel resno bejbo
<gregors> ahhh
<gregors> kera zguba časa
<napsy> za tipe je kr fajn da se razdivjajo
<napsy> v studentskih letih
<napsy> da dajo pol mir
<dz0ny> napsy: lol
<napsy> ja a ni res
<dz0ny> no ja
<dz0ny> ce po 40 začneš kadit,pit pa droge je res bolje se prej znoret ja
<napsy> si v resni zvezi pr studentu, pa te pol zacne razganjat pr krizi srednjih
<napsy> je vecja verjetnost da bos varu
<upd> jup
<gregors> napsy: truth and nothing but the truth
<napsy> noja, pa sj se da vse resit
<napsy> tut ce mas tako krizo
<napsy> pa ce mas zeno ki je odpra za nove izkusnje
<napsy> se vse da :)
<gregors> pa ja, sej to ni panike :)
<upd> če to moji omenim pol še seksa ne dobim
<gregors> takih mam dosti..sam veš kaj ...poanta je v mlad pa neumen...ko si mlajš je lažje sanjat, ženske ne iščejo samo otrok, keša pa takih reči ...pol po 30 se vse malo pokvarjo
<napsy> ja, skoda le to de vecina zensk ni tolk odprtih
<upd> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2969992/Married-TV-actor-wakes-testicles-STOLEN-drugged-Russian-bar-attractive-blonde-working-organ-traffickers.html hah
<Pepelka> Russian man has testicles STOLEN after he's drugged by woman working for organ traffickers | Daily Mail Online
<Pepelka> »Dmitry Nikolaev, aged 30, discovered his testicles had been removed after being approached by a woman in a bar and having a drink with her on finishing a performance at a small Moscow theatre.«
<napsy> woot
<napsy> taste-sicles
<zdobersek> jst sem razumel kot da je to spoznal potem, ko je zenska prsla do njega
<zdobersek> po 30., 40. letu mas MAMIL fenomen
 * sasa84 prisluhne pogovoru, ker je 30
<sasa84> sam zdej grem prej na sprehod :P
<pitastrudl> .apt lib32gcc1
<jabuk> lib32gcc1-dbg {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> lib32gcc1 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> kaka ideja zakaj mi noče tega paketa inštalirat oz ga ne najde
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> CrazyLemon: si uspel Å¡e kaj poleg xfdesktop, xfwm4? :)
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> a ma kdo USB zvočno kartico za posodit za 1 dan?
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> nvm!
<zdobbie> .gif it's happening
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/QAgWTCgo9uKI0/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> http://live.theverge.com/fcc-title-ii-net-neutrality-live-blog/
<Sky[x]> https://scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10994445_10203684065478957_1634141136702290093_n.jpg?oh=4c209397d56391aa70f94f523538977d&oe=554FE739
<Sky[x]> nice :)
<CrazyLemon> IlIlIlIlIlIlI ne (Å¡e) :)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kaj pa imaš za en OS? :)
<dz0ny> lol no
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> bemtiš
<CrazyLemon> MHM!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si kej naredu kar sem prosil?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne
<CrazyLemon> mam pa odprt terminal v tistem direktoriju
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon 14.04 lts 64bit
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pol je paket notri
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache search lib32gcc
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> sam ga ne najde apt get install
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache policy lib32gcc1
<dz0ny> not far 1 si dodal
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> fair
<dz0ny> ajajajajajasjasdjsdajsadjsdajsda
<pitastrudl> wot
<dz0ny> laskldsjksd
<pitastrudl> ಠ_ಠ
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon>  npm shrinkwrap
<CrazyLemon> wrote npm-shrinkwrap.json
<CrazyLemon> je pa ene par errorjev bilo med npm update
<dz0ny> ok
<dz0ny> bom jaz
<CrazyLemon> ../node-icu-charset-detector.cpp:5:28: fatal error: unicode/ucsdet.h: Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> this ^
<dz0ny> [ircbot/0.0.2 node/0.10.36] I'm loaded, ready to connect !
<dz0ny> TypeError: object is not a function
<dz0ny> se sesuje na serverju :)
<dz0ny> .calc 2+2
<jabuk> 4.00
<dz0ny> dobr tole bomo zgubil
<CrazyLemon> neeee
<CrazyLemon> kako bom pol vedel da je 2+2 = 4 ?????
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> 4.00
<dz0ny> :)
<mkode> dz0ny: a je tvoj irc bot napisan v node?
<CrazyLemon> !g github ubuntu-si ircbot
<Pepelka> ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<zdobersek> LOL YEAAH
<dz0ny> .yt blockbuster night party RUN
<jabuk> Run The Jewels - Blockbuster Night Part 1 | A Pocket Party (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLxBixYgaNI ♥160 ▶7,800
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://www.blogotheque.net/2015/02/02/alt-j-la-chapelle-des-beaux-arts-de-paris/
<Pepelka> Alt-J à la Chapelle des Beaux-Arts de Paris - La Blogothèque
<Pepelka> »Alt-J, Live, Arte Concert, Blogothèque, Blogo, Chapelle des Beaux-Arts, Paris, This is All Yours, An Awesome Wave, Mathilda, Breezeblocks, Tesselate, Left Hand Free, Hunger of the Pine, Joe Newman, Gus Unger-Hamilton, Thom Green«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: cheers
<yang> CE ne bi Prevca narobe ocenli v prvi seriji bi bil tretji
<yang> tiste ocene so pristranske, skocil je 5 metrov dalj kot tretjeuvrsceni
<CrazyLemon> ni bil lep telemark
<CrazyLemon> zato so bile take ocene
<yang> ne, sodniki so lahko pristranski, navijajo za druge kandidate
<yang> ce bi zelel optimalno oceno bi morali ocenjevati sodniki iz vseh drzav nastopajocih, kot npr.  na evroviziji
<zdobersek> YEP YEP
<zdobersek> NET NEUTRALITY PASSES
<zdobersek> Peter Prevc ... cinq points!
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition Is Official, Will Be at MWC In March  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/x1EExtXDtu0/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-is-official-will-be-at-mwc-in-march
<CrazyLemon> yang lol.. pa ti veš koliko držav nastopa na takih tekmovanjih? a veš kako bi zgledal sodniški stolp?? :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42808#Comment_42808
<sasa84_> ej CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> ej sasa84_?
<sasa84_> a veš d mam novo miško? :P
 * CrazyLemon preizkusi sasa84_ misko
<sasa84_> O_o
<sasa84_> ne tam CrazyLemon! bl levo!
<CrazyLemon> its aight.. miška k miška
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.04 Beta Ready to Download, Ubuntu MATE Made an Official Flavor  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/C0_JZu03UO0/ubuntu-15-04-beta-downloads-now-live-ubuntu-mate-made-an-official-flavor
<idioterna> sasa84_: ti mu kr pustis da se ti miske dotika?
<idioterna> slabo so te tole krscansko vzgojil
<sasa84_> idioterna: moja verska vzgoja je bla res slaba :\
<sasa84_> nimam takih nazorov kt yang, CrazyLemon se dotika moje miške... pa še bi se najdl
<idioterna> moja tut
<idioterna> men so dal sam knjige
<idioterna> nisp nc povedal da je bozja beseda
<idioterna> tkp da sm si pol ful dolg mislu
<idioterna> "fuck, ker looney si je to zmisljeval"
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu MATE 15.04 Vivid Vervet Beta 1 Released, Gets Official Ubuntu Flavor Status  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/JqPF8yWiiYE/ubuntu-mate-1504-vivid-vervet-beta-1.html
<sasa84_> idioterna: sam vseen mislm, da yang lohk k men pride na versko prevzgojo :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu MATE Is Now An Official Ubuntu Flavor  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fZ9_B9JQOlU/ubuntu-mate-is-now-an-official-ubuntu-flavor
<idioterna> sasa84_: he better
<idioterna> o anny_
<anny_> cer
<idioterna> bom hmal doma
<idioterna> ti morm neki zaspecat
<idioterna> bbl
<skyx> LibreOffice 4.4.1 “Fresh” is available for download: LibreOffice 4.4.1 is the first minor release of LibreOffi... http://bit.ly/1BC0XEb
<Pepelka> Linux Today - LibreOffice 4.4.1 “Fresh” is available for download
<Pepelka> »LibreOffice 4.4.1 is the first minor release of LibreOffice 4.4 “fresh” family, with over 100 fixes over LibreOffice 4.4.0.«
<anny_> idioterna, zaspecaj!
<yang> anny_: query
<anny_> ja ja
<upd> https://scontent-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11002638_1137147646301727_360505937868488257_n.jpg?oh=0692d4145523b5e96f8eeab4f955030a&oe=55848EE0
<anny_> auč
<anny_> jeba to :)
<upd> http://mashable.com/2015/02/25/strange-lights-dwarf-planet-ceres/#:eyJzIjoiZiIsImkiOiJfcGsxNm4zb3FpaDRpeWx1cyJ9
<Pepelka> Strange lights on dwarf planet Ceres have scientists perplexed
<skyx> dz0ny: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2889652/docker-introduces-orchestration-tools-for-large-scale-deployments.html
<Pepelka> Docker introduces orchestration tools for large scale deployments | PCWorld
<Pepelka> »Docker Machine, Swarm and Compose can be used together to manage large Docker deployments«
<dz0ny> .yt electric love born
<jabuk> BØRNS - Electric Love (Acoustic) ft. Zella Day (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4J9vDrA0Mo ♥3,300 ▶184,526
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-27
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: New Video Demos Ubuntu Convergence on Tablet, Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rb14gJF-ktE/new-video-shows-off-ubuntu-convergence-demoed-on-tablet-phone
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11037466_10153627955178858_483112965223050649_n.jpg?oh=404b28e9462550511499fb14fbd56924&oe=55807304
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> uhaaaaa
<napsy> jutro
<miha> jutro
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: tvoja https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDjx9CggoLQ
<Pepelka> Flip Cup with Margot Robbie - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jimmy and Margot Robbie face off in a winner-take-all Flip Cup battle for toilet paper and red Solo cups. Subscribe NOW to The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fa...«
<sasa84> juhuuuu zdobersek miško!!!
<sasa84> oj miha:)
<zdobersek> shiet!
<sasa84> zdobersek: velkam bek!
<sasa84> gremo rokice gor za zdobersek juuuuu \o/
<zdobersek> \o/
<zdobersek> hoi
<zdobersek> evo ga!
<miha> sasa84: <3
<skyx> lp
<miha> e-cigs ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0VirUkj8_4
<Pepelka> How To Make A Marijuana E-Cig / Vape Liquid - Herbal eLiquid - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Find a very helpful kit at http://www.lets-vape.eu. It contains all the ingredients you will need to give you a head start creating your very own Herbal vape...«
<dz0ny> dan
<napsy> 8lp
<zdobersek> House of Cards released
<skyx> dan
<anny_> jutro
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny> a je obleka modro črna al zlato bela ? http://i.imgur.com/12LBa2V.jpg :)
<napsy> http://xkcd.com
<Pepelka> xkcd: Dress Color
<napsy> wau, ljudje niso vedl da so barve relativne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 old :)
<sasa84> nope CrazyLemon... your are too old for ger! :>
<sasa84> her*
<CrazyLemon> gerrrrrrrr
<CrazyLemon> ay ay pirate
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1y4ffq_e01-do-you-see-what-i-see_tv
<Pepelka> E01 Do You See What I See - Dailymotion video
<Pepelka> »Documentary exploring the impact of colours on people's lives, and how perceptions of them can be influenced by age, gender and mood. The programme examines scientists' claims that different hues have hidden powers, from the winning properties of red to how blue seemingly makes time speed up.«
<dz0ny> this is why facebook is blue :>
<dz0ny> napsy: en tak primer lisica je rjava al rdeča? :D
<napsy> :)
<napsy> baje pa da zenske na splosno drugace dojemajo barve
<napsy> al celo vec jih zaznajo
<napsy> or razlike odtenkov
<dz0ny> yep
<dz0ny> ne vidjo pa tko dobr ponoc
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve če majo v obiju mreže? plastične recimo?
<dz0ny> where mens excel :)
<yang> v bistvu vsak drugace vidi barvo ker se vidni zivec razlikuje pri vsakemu
<napsy> valda
<napsy> moa rdeca je drugac kot tvoja
<dz0ny> tist je sam fizikalno
<napsy> oja*
<napsy> moja*
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> vsak drugače vidi barve ker ne uporabljamo vsi RGBa!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ponta je da se tud kulturno razlikuje
<napsy> js uporablam ARGB
<yang> itak ti povedo ko si mejhen kera barva je modra in kera zelena itd.
<dz0ny> pa kako te v soli ucijo
<CrazyLemon> js pa sRGB!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: vse rumeno vid
<napsy> ne, CrazyLemon vse rdece :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny its nice and lemony :D
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. obi? mreže? yes/no?
<CrazyLemon> ali je boljše v merkur it?
<dz0ny> oboje
<dz0ny> mal izleta
<sasa84> Å¡ibam ;)
<sasa84> se tipkamo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pol boljše v merkur.. ta je v izoli, obi pa v kp :)
<CrazyLemon> in ja.. vreme je lih prav za en izlet!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.3°C @27.02.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% severozahodnik 2.1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:49:24, Kulminacija: 11:19:21, Sončni zahod: 16:49:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 59min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> v lj se slabsa neki
<napsy> kot da bi hotl mal zapadat
<skyx__> jp :(
<dz0ny> mi mamo burjo
<zdobersek> mi mamo sonce
<zdobersek> and I'm gonna use it
<skyx__> mgla :(
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<napsy> zagreb je sumliv
<dz0ny> teleport? :D
<CrazyLemon> morse code
<zdobersek> nekdo je ujet na Lisci!
<idioterna> na lisici?
<zdobersek> Lisca
<zdobersek> where the radar's at
<CrazyLemon> a nista 2 radarja?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/kratke/2015/02/tesla_s_bonus_kitajska.aspx
<Pepelka> Ugodnosti zaposlenih na Kitajskem: namesto trinajste plače kar nova tesla S? | Kratke novice - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Kitajska družba, ki se ukvarja z razvojem aplikacij, je svojim zaposlenim kot bonus ob koncu leta podarila kar nove tesle S. Vrednost vseh vozil je presegala štiri milijone evrov.«
<CrazyLemon> to je podjetje kot se spodobi!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: v pekarni tega ne bo
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tesle? hm.. verjetno ne.. tam  uporabljajo druge peči po barvanju :D
<dz0ny> .yt steal my girl one
<jabuk> One Direction - Steal My Girl (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpsKGvPjAgw ♥1,359,331 ▶96,883,874
<dz0ny> .yt steal my girl one remix
<jabuk> One Direction - Steal My Girl (MDPC Remix) Trap (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BwcVwRg_ho ♥745 ▶38,980
<dz0ny> .yt steal my girl one remix 88 raiders
<jabuk> Steal My Girl (Big Payno & Afterhrs Pool Party Remix) - Audio (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vJc2OL3xP8 ♥3,109 ▶133,435
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/88ninety/steal-my-girl88ninetys-raiders-of-the-lost-art-remix
<Pepelka> "Steal My Girl (88Ninety's 'Raiders Of The Lost Art' Remix) - One Direction by 88Ninety - Hear the world’s sounds"
<Pepelka> »#DopePopHouseManagement / Remixes: 88ninety@audioscienceproductions.com«
<sasa84> abu
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<idioterna> kako
<sasa84> ma bo...prej sem od dohtarja pršla
<sasa84> kle ste pridni? :P
<idioterna> niso
<idioterna> punce kradejo
<idioterna> pa kitajcom so fous
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> sasa84: https://soundcloud.com/88ninety/steal-my-girl88ninetys-raiders-of-the-lost-art-remix
<Pepelka> "Steal My Girl (88Ninety's 'Raiders Of The Lost Art' Remix) - One Direction by 88Ninety - Hear the world’s sounds"
<Pepelka> »#DopePopHouseManagement / Remixes: 88ninety@audioscienceproductions.com«
<sasa84> dz0ny: čist sick :D
<zdobersek> One Direction, huh?
<zdobersek> svasta
<CrazyLemon> -> ?
<slax0r> am
<slax0r> kako pri hudicu preverim kera verzija ubuntuja je instalirana?
<slax0r> cli
<skyx__> tomato morm upgrejdat :>
<skyx__> slax0r: lsb_release -a
<slax0r> mja, sm ze najdu
<skyx__> brb
<slax0r> a z apt-get ne morem upgrjdad sam enga paketa?
<slax0r> vse al pa nc?
<upd> apt-get install --only-upgrade packet
<upd> i think
<yang> slax0r: dpkg -i <paket>
<yang> ce je novejsi paket ga lahko tudi z atp-get pac "apt-get install <paket>"
<yang> s tem da ti pobere se so-odvisnosti (ce obstajajo)
<anny_> kako namestim latex?
<yang> anny_: najlazje ce se malo naoljis
<anny_> LaTeX
<yang> apt-get install latex si probala ?
<anny_> ni mogoče najti paketa
<yang> potem se najverjetneje drugace imenuje
<yang> apt-cache search latex
<yang> ti pove kateri paketi vse vsebujejo latex
<slax0r> oh dear lord...
<slax0r> kar zdaj ze napisi oporoko za svoj comp...you will kill it...with fire
<anny_> texlive-base - TeX Live: Essential programs and files
<yang> probaj paket "texlive-base"
<slax0r> yang: meh, sm dal kar upgrade
<slax0r> na sreco se vse dela :P
<anny_> banda hudičeva
<napsy> pss
<yang> slax0r: apt-get update pozeni se prej
<napsy> ven, na soncek!
<yang> apt-get update vedno sinhronizira na aktualen status paketov
<slax0r> yang: sem...
<slax0r> sem moral, ker sem repo dodajal
<CrazyLemon> slax0r poženi še enkrat!!!
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> ja
<slax0r> ok no!!!
<yang> se enkrat
<slax0r> a bo 6x dovolj?
<slax0r> ali grem na pravljicnih 7x?
<yang> pa ponovno daj "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<yang> pa lahko se preveris ce je vse ok z "aptitude dist-upgrade"
<yang> predno bos sel rebootat, hehe
<slax0r> a dist-upgrade je pomemben?
<yang> dist-upgrade ali full-upgrade je enaka komanda
<anny_> to zgoraj ni bilo namenjeno vam...
<CrazyLemon> anny_ mhm
<yang> ker pravis da si upgrejdal...sicer se dist-upgrade uporablja vecinoma samo kadar gres iz ene verzije distrota na novejso
<anny_> xelatex rabim
<yang> slax0r: drugace lahko uporabis "safe-upgrade"
<yang> anny_: apt-file update ; apt-file search bin/selatex"
<anny_> apt-file update
<yang> brez "
<yang> oz. apt-get install apt-file prvo ce ga se nimas
<CrazyLemon> .apt xelatex
<yang> apt-file ti isce "znotraj" paketov, ce recimo rabis binary
<CrazyLemon> .aptf xelatex
<jabuk> /usr/bin/xelatex > texlive-xetex
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> anny_ inštaliraj še texlive-xetex zravn
<anny_> krejzi, xetex je že nameščen
<yang> apt-get install texlive-xetex
<CrazyLemon> anny_ pol je xelatex že gor! yaay
<CrazyLemon> lets celebrate!
<yang> latex party !
<anny_> sh: 1: xelatex: not found
 * CrazyLemon steps away from yang and gets cake instead
<skyx> wtf nov izgled ma reddit
<skyx> pa ful manj vidim sedaj kot prej ko pregledujem :>
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ls /usr/bin/xelatex
<anny_> krejzi..ni
<CrazyLemon> anny_ pol xetex ni nameščen!
<anny_> This is XeTeX, Version 3.1415926-2.5-0.9999.3 (TeX Live 2013/Debian)restricted \write18 enabled.
<anny_> si že pojedel torto?
<yang> jst sem si privoscil nekaj sladoledov
<CrazyLemon> anny_ še jem.. dej inštaliral texlive-full
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je v katerem drugem paketu tale xelatex
<yang> CrazyLemon: so-odvisnosti bi moral avtomatsko pobrati
<anny_> ukaz ne prime
<yang> apt-get install texlive-xetex
<yang> to si vpisala ?
<CrazyLemon> yang to ni odvisnost ker texlive tudi brez tega dela
<yang> cak grem prov jaz probat
<yang> root@trisquel:~# aptitude install texlive-xetex
<yang> The following NEW packages will be installed: fonts-lmodern{a} libptexenc1{a} lmodern{a} luatex{a} tex-common{a} texlive-base{a} texlive-binaries{a} texlive-latex-base{a}  texlive-latex-base-doc{a} texlive-luatex{a} texlive-xetex tipa{a} tk{a} tk8.6{a}
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kaj za en ubuntu uporabljaš??
<yang> to so so-odvisnosti
<CrazyLemon> ker meni vse te pakete najde
<anny_> 14.04
<CrazyLemon> anny_ no
<CrazyLemon> .apt texlive-full
<jabuk> texlive-full {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<CrazyLemon> ta paket je v 14.04
<yang> texlive-full pa texlive-base
<yang> anny_: apt-get update pozeni no
<anny_> well...v mojem ga ni
<yang> pa daj v pastebin kar imas v /etc/apt/sources.list
<CrazyLemon> anny_ dvakrat poženi update! zihr je zihr!
<CrazyLemon> pa sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; apt-cache policy texlive-full | pastebinit
<yang> yang@utilite-desktop:~$ xelatex
<yang> This is XeTeX, Version 3.1415926-2.2-0.9995.2 (TeX Live 2009/Debian)
<yang> **
<yang> men dela
<anny_>   Nameščen: (brez) Kandidat: (brez)  Preglednica različic:
<anny_> meni pokaže enako
<yang> ja sej
<yang> a pa vpises kaj noter
<yang> vpisi nekaj
<yang> CTRL+D imas za izhod iz latexa
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da ti nimaš omogočenega universe repoja
<anny_> ! End of file on the terminal... why?
<anny_> možno
<anny_> ampak zakaj lahko naložim druge programe?
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y67t-05nFD0
<slax0r> pa se ti ni treba bedarit z se enim editorjem...
<yang> anny_: a mas latex fajle za obdelovati ? Drugace se bolj splaca nauciti Emacs ali vim, pico/nano...
<anny_> https://github.com/hertze/Alfie
<yang> nano je najbolj enostaven urejevalnik
<slax0r> pff
<slax0r> vim > everything else
<dz0ny> but gvim
<dz0ny> :<
<yang> anny_: nekaj programov je v "main" repoju, ostali so v "universe"....
<yang> zato sem ti napisal, da pastebinaj /etc/apt/sources.list
<slax0r> dz0ny: cli > gui :P
<anny_> http://pastebin.com/MQ8WLnck
<yang> ja
<yang> manjka ti universe
<yang> oz
<yang> vidim da mas vec tega tm
<yang> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty universe
<yang> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-updates universe
<yang> tole mas noter
<yang> pol je ok
<dz0ny> ni res
<dz0ny> trojanci so to
<dz0ny> :>
 * dz0ny hides
<yang> jst mam za precise cisto drugace
 * anny_ slaps dz0ny with a fat trount
<anny_> kaj pa...
<anny_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heartbleed
<yang> anny_: to je SSL bug
<yang> z posodobitvijo naj bi bila varnostna luknja odpravljena
<anny_> ja, vem
<yang> dz0ny: niso trojanci, vse gre na ubuntu.com :)
<anny_> potrebovali so ravno 2 leti za odkritje te luknje
<yang> anny_: ta bash bug je bil pa ze kaksnih 20 let prisoten :)
<anny_> too bad
<yang> pa je pravtako omogocal remote dostop :)
<anny_> vem
<anny_> https://www.coursera.org/course/softwaresec
<CrazyLemon> tisti si.extras je useless.. tisto lahko zakomentiraš ali pa odstraniš 'si'
<anny_> gledam tole
<anny_> default SO je Linux
<anny_> že vedo, zakaj :)
<anny_> ta teden sem prvič videla, kako funkcionira Ipad
<yang> I-bad
<anny_> res
<anny_> če sem jaz kreten, je to narejeno za kretene na kubik
<CrazyLemon> kako pa funkcionira?
<anny_> de-bilno
<anny_> ciljna skupina uporabnikov so tisti od 2-10 let in nad 70
<CrazyLemon> ne bi se ravno strinjal ampak ok :D
<anny_> imaš pravico do svojega mnenja :)
<anny_> zamisli si, da povprečen uporabnik (ki ve pol toliko kot jaz) skuša prilagoditi itablo svojim potrebam
<CrazyLemon> hvala <3
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kaj pa je za prilagodit?
<yang> anny_: jaz vecinoma slisim mnenja od ljudi ki uporabljajo linux, windows in mac naprave istocasno in pravijo da ima apple dalec najbolj dodelan vmesnik
<anny_> to je res
<yang> in da je tudi android vizualno kopija iphone-a
<CrazyLemon> lol.. right :D
<yang> iphone je bil le prvi na trziscu z takim vmesnikom
<anny_> mislim,d a so kradli en od drugega
<yang> in tudi pravi da iphone deluje bistveno bolje
<anny_> to ne vem
<anny_> vsi smo na samsungih
<yang> mu je za verjet, glede na to da je pisal aplikacije za oba sistema
<anny_> s prijateljem sva pol noči poskušala spraviti imenik iz nokie na iphone
<CrazyLemon> lol
<anny_> nikjer nimaš nobenih nobenih! navodil
<yang> mah
<yang> imenik mam jaz v tekstovnem fajlu
<yang> vse drugo
<anny_> nazadnje sva odkrila nek zakoten forum
<yang> se zbrise
<anny_> yang, to je bil poslovni imenik
<yang> sej ni tako tezko pretipkat npr. 50 stevilk
<anny_> štorija malo drugačna
<anny_> izvoli tipkati
<anny_> ni jih bilo 50 ampak bližje 500
<yang> prej kot v pol noci pretipkam 50 stevilk !
<anny_> bravo...ene 5 ur bi rabil
<anny_> no, vsakemu svoje
<anny_> mene jabk ne bo vidu
<yang> jaz ga ne bi imel zaradi drugih razlogov, ne zaradi funkcionalnosti
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @27.02.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55% južni veter 3.5 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:46:41, Kulminacija: 11:16:06, Sončni zahod: 16:45:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 58min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> hejhou bejbike ;)
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> nc, grem domol
<idioterna> srecno
<CrazyLemon> .yt ben harper fade into you
<jabuk> Ben Harper - Fade Into You ( Mazzy Star ) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M34ksyS2yJM ♥113 ▶14,974
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42809#Comment_42809
<upd> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/27/arts/television/leonard-nimoy-spock-of-star-trek-dies-at-83.html?_r=1
<CrazyLemon> mhm :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: nek si romantiš
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B-1PkWeUIAAlGmx.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 2ins: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42810#Comment_42810
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hm?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42811#Comment_42811
<dz0ny> Seniorita: gregorjevo bo kmal :>
<dz0ny> sasa84: ^^
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> go help me
<dz0ny> god*
<CrazyLemon> Go*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> aja dz0ny... CrazyLemon daje bl na slov. običaje
<dz0ny> pa god ja
<dz0ny> Å¡tudiram kdaj CrazyLemon goduje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in kaj si naštudiral? :)
<dz0ny> well crazy je za pusta
<dz0ny> lemon pa polet
<CrazyLemon> tko ne boš daleč pršu :D
<dz0ny> !g CrazyLemon vse najboljše
<Seniorita> alyosha is now known as alyosha_sql [07:40] <sasa84> juhuuu [07 ... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/10/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> sam za saso vemo
<sasa84> dz0ny: slov. za D je drago :D
<sasa84> karl :D
<dz0ny> lol karl
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kdaj goduješ pol no ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42812#Comment_42812
<sasa84> dz0ny: lohk takrat, k je karel boromejski
<dz0ny> 4. november
<sasa84> Ime Karel je po izvoru germansko. Nemško ime Karl razlagajo iz starovisokonemške kesede karl v pomenu »mož, soprog«. V stari nordijščini je ta beseda pomenila tudi »snubec brez dediščine«.
<dz0ny> khm
<sasa84> V koledarju je ime Drago skupaj z imenom Karel; god praznuje 28. januarja, 3. junija in 4. novembra.
<sasa84> mogoče ga ima 28ga...
<sasa84> se mi zdi, da je CrazyLemon rojen januarja
<sasa84> dz0ny: ti ga maš decembra al takrat, ko je janez brez glave?
<sasa84> 28ga januarja goduej karel veliki :P
<idioterna> http://pic.driber.net/up/2013/jfjnpg_400_300_320x240_.jpg
<yang> idioterna: men ne uspe tko prstov premaknit
<idioterna> he died today.
<idioterna> drugac pa niti ni tok tezko
<idioterna> k sm bil mejhn sm mel probleme
<idioterna> pol sm se pa naucu
<yang> Leonard "Spock" Simon Nimoy
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> Vulcan Salute
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> V pac
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonard_Nimoy#mediaviewer/File:Leonard_Nimoy_%28handprints_in_concrete%29.jpg
<Seniorita> Leonard Nimoy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> hehe
<sasa84> :D
<yang> gledal sem par serij v 90ih
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 2ins: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42813#Comment_42813
<yang> pa par filmov, kaj dosti vec pa ne
<yang> Kept'n Picard
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42814#Comment_42814
<idioterna> it's the cultural impact
<idioterna> sej js tut nism gledu tega
<idioterna> ampak spostovat je pa treba
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42815#Comment_42815
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pozimi ima r.d... oziroma sem ga letos že imel :) and thats all i'm gonna say about that subject
<CrazyLemon> danes pa ma sestra r.d. :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/2000-superchargers
<Seniorita> 2,000 Superchargers | Tesla Motors
<Seniorita> »Last week Tesla reached a milestone of 2,000 Superchargers worldwide, located at almost 400 Supercharger Stations in North America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. Tesla Superchargers enable free long distance electric driving across the United States, and up and down the West and East Coasts. They connect the United Kingdom to continental Europe and stretch from the south of France to northern Norway, far up into the Arctic Circle. In China, Supercharg
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: sej vemo... mislm d ga maš januarja
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> kozorog si
<skyx> CrazyLemon: si ze vozil teslo?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mogoče :)
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ne :)
<sasa84> vodnar? :P
<CrazyLemon> skyx nope! :)
<sasa84> neki tazga :P
<sasa84> kdo je teslo? :P
<CrazyLemon> ti :p
<idioterna> jsm ze peljal teslo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 2ins: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42816#Comment_42816
<sasa84> :o
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kam si ga peljal?
<idioterna> na prtlazniku od bicikla
<idioterna> u trgovino
<skyx> pismo je smotan google ej
<skyx> google webmaster enkrt je vsak dan posodobljeno za 2 dni nazaj, enkrt je pa za 3 dni nazaj samo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42817#Comment_42817
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 2ins: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42818#Comment_42818
<CrazyLemon> oh crap..upal sem da ne bo tako :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42819#Comment_42819
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 2ins: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42820#Comment_42820
<yang> CrazyLemon: ojej revez, kako mi je uspelo spremeniti geslo ...
<yang> mi/mu
<CrazyLemon> yang sej mu ni :)
<yang> mogoce ga xdm  ne spusti noter
<yang> men se je to recimo ze dogajalo
<CrazyLemon> ali je permissions issue ali pa DM se ni upgrejdal
<CrazyLemon> ali pa nekaj XY
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 2ins: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42821#Comment_42821
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42822#Comment_42822
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 2ins: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42823#Comment_42823
<idioterna> boota naj z init=/bin/bash rw
<idioterna> pa nastavi geslo
<idioterna> pa mount / -o remount,ro ; sync ; sync ; sync
<idioterna> se pokriza
<CrazyLemon> idioterna geslo je tapravo :)
<idioterna> pol pa echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<idioterna> a v konzoli se loh priajvi
<idioterna> prijavi
<CrazyLemon> ja
<yang> naj zamenja WM
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 2ins: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42824#Comment_42824
<yang> meni lightdm recimo ni sprejemal gesla
<CrazyLemon> meni lightdm sprejme geslo! predvidevam vsaj.. ker je auto login :)
<upd_> a ima
<upd_> ubuntu lightdm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] updSI: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42825#Comment_42825
<upd_> well http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<Seniorita> lightdm - Ubuntu gets stuck in a Login Loop - Ask Ubuntu
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NupaOZCTFJY
<Seniorita> Man vs bear: Shepherd kills bear with axe after being charged - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Bear attack: With just a hand axe, a goat herder in Bosnia got the better of a brown bear when it rushed him earlier this month. His axe blows reportedly nea...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 2ins: RE: gesla ni ali pa je zamenjano, ko sem nadgradil iz 12.04 na 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42826#Comment_42826
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ you are such a copy cat
<sasa84_> a?
<CrazyLemon> nič a
<CrazyLemon> naj ti bo no..danes sem Å¡e prijazen :>
<sasa84_> oooo, prjazn CrazyLemon :*
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon:  sajber?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ i'm not that nice!
<sasa84_> :\
<sasa84_> softič
<sasa84_> you are just too old :P
<CrazyLemon> but not old enough.. right sasa84_ ?? :/
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84_> am... :>
<upd> nekaj je v zraku...
 * CrazyLemon odpre okno
<CrazyLemon> upd sorry no
<CrazyLemon> mi je ušlo
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> :p
<upd> facepalm
<jabuk> http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130305053659/imotwom/images/f/fc/FACEPALM.png
<upd> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-31669061
<Seniorita> BBC News - Russia opposition politician Boris Nemtsov shot dead
<Seniorita> »A leading Russian opposition politician, former deputy PM Boris Nemtsov, is shot dead in Moscow just before a march against the war in Ukraine.«
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: a si prdnu? o_O
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ dont be silly
<skyx> lol :D
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: si!
<sasa84_> ker me neki ful uspava :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ i would never!
<sasa84_> sam grem vseen ninat :P
<sasa84_> nočkooooo
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-28
<upd> https://vimeo.com/74025061 NSFW
<Seniorita> Oculus Rift TV SPOT on Vimeo
<napsy_> lp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: !!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ???
<upd> slušalke so mi crknile $%#$%#$%#$%&%#$%"#$"#=))!"#$!!!
<napsy_> god dammnit
<napsy_> :/
<CrazyLemon> kr rage quit zaradi slusalk :(
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> bogi upd
<napsy_> oh ja
<sasa84> ja ja napsy_
<napsy_> miren vikend
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km SZ od KRANJA @28/02/2015 17:23:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.29+N,+14.31+E
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2516-2: Linux kernel vulnerability regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2516-2/
<napsy_> hell yea
<napsy_> repozitorje sm si porihtu
<CrazyLemon> http://okusno.je/recept/kremasta-tortica-iz-treh-vrst-cokolade-1402389966
<Seniorita> Okusno.je - Recept: Kremasta tortica iz treh vrst čokolade
<Seniorita> »Sladica, ki bo navdušila vse ljubitelje čokolade.«
<napsy_> om nom
<CrazyLemon> evo napsy_ ..next challenge
<napsy_> ehh sm v wc skolki ze bol zapletene stvari vidu :D
<napsy_> http://git.notbroken.org/
<Seniorita> Gogs: Go Git Service
<Seniorita> »Gogs(Go Git Service) a painless self-hosted Git Service written in Go«
<CrazyLemon> verjamem.. sam upam da nisi vidu toliko barv v wc skolki :D
<napsy_> hja, ble so pomesane :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak zihr ni bilo tako okusno kot tale torta!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<napsy_> hehe menda ne :_
<napsy_> :)
<napsy_> dans sm sam doma
<napsy_> pa uzivam na polno :D
<CrazyLemon> z go git service? dvomim :D
<napsy_> geekam
<napsy_> dejansk
<napsy_> po dolgem casu
<napsy_> o skyx
<skyx> jo
 * skyx pece domaco pico mmm njami :P
<napsy_> uuu
<napsy_> pics!
<napsy_> :)
<napsy_> mareyyaaa
<napsy_> zmagovalka eme
<napsy_> wohooo!
<yang> napsy_: je bla kaka v redu pesem na Emi ?
<napsy_> ena rokerska ja
<napsy_> ostale pa kr neki
<yang> mislim, da je drugacen obcutek ce slisis pesmmi po radiu, je lazje oceniti kot vizualno
<napsy_> mhm
<yang> jst bi mogu zloadat stare evrovizije tja do 80-ih let
<napsy_> noja, ta zmagovalna
<napsy_> zenska ma zanimiv glas
<yang> potem je bil pa san remo boljsi
<napsy_> http://i.imgur.com/dJpAK7B.jpg
<dz0ny> yang 	jst bi mogu zloadat stare evrovizije tja do 80-ih let (why suffer?)
<idioterna> yang je mal special
<idioterna> njemu so vsec evrovizijski showi
<napsy_> :)
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIZzCh_3GaM
<Seniorita> Eurovision Semifinal 1993 - 1x band - Tih deževen dan - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Eurovision Semifinal 1993 - 1x band - Tih deževen dan«
<idioterna> tale pa kr dobr francosk govori
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkydPOGTJKk
<Seniorita> Silvia Night - Congratulations (Iceland) 2006 Semi-Final - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Powered by http://www.eurovision.tv Iceland: Silvia Night - Congratulations live at the Eurovision Song Contest 2006 Semi-Final«
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRreRtYCofU
<Seniorita> Tadeusz Woźniak & Alibabki Zegarmistrz swiatła 1972 - YouTube
<idioterna> ta bi mogu bit na evroviziji
<yang> dz0ny: takrat je bla se dobra muzka
<idioterna> tale iceland mi ni vsec
<idioterna> islandci majo ful bolso muziko
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LeQN249Jqw
<Seniorita> Sigur Ros - Olsen Olsen - HD - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Olsen Olsen, par Sigur Rós. Article et vidéos : http://www.agoravox.tv/culture-loisirs/culture/article/quand-sigur-ros-joue-les-volcans-28441 "Quand Sigur Ro...«
<yang> kaj je prvi poljak ?
<idioterna> ja, poljak je
<yang> mal podobno kot izved ba "Hair" muzikala hehe
<yang> mam plato Hair
<idioterna> ce hocs sam dobro muziko ga pa itak ni cez mladica
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXdF9uhVrI0#t=6m
<Seniorita> Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Mladic - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Godspeed You! Black Emperor releases their first LP in ten years, 'Allelujah! Don't Bend! Ascend! Song is in 320kbps. Support this incredible band, by buying...«
<yang> noja, ni glih kt aquarius
<yang> un poljak
<yang> tist je bolj kantavtor, hair je pa bolj musical psychadelic rock
<idioterna> predvsem je tist za zelezno zaveso
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> kva sm ze meu zate neki
<idioterna> aja zaspecat bi mogu pa ni blo cajta zanc
<idioterna> sasa crazyju pusti, da se njene miske dotika!
<idioterna> logitech al karkol ze ma
<idioterna> novo je kupla
<idioterna> evo, se ze bols pocutm, k sm dal to iz sebe
<yang> jst sem kupu sosedu tut novo misko da se je dotika, k je v obliki porscheja, pa blinkajo smerniki itd.
<anny_> cer
<anny_> otroci
<anny_> rabim uslugo
<anny_> naj me nekdo brcne!
 * CrazyLemon brcne anny_ 
<anny_> hvala
<anny_> do jutri moram spacat esej, pa se mi ne ljuuuubi
<napsy_> esej?
<napsy_> o cem?
<anny_> ja
<idioterna> a ti pomagamo napisat
<idioterna> zacnes lahko
<anny_> zakaj je programiranje tako težko
<napsy_> m'kay ...
<idioterna> "Morala bi bit crna, nevihtna noc, ampak na vreme se ni za zanasat."
<anny_> ...in potem so vsi utihnili od Å¡oka
<idioterna> anny_: a to resno pises esej o tem?
<anny_> idioterna?
<anny_> me ne jemlješ resno?
<idioterna> ne, obratno
<idioterna> ful bi ti pomagal
<idioterna> a bo kje objavljen?
<anny_> ne, saj gradivo imam
<anny_> samo nekako se ne spravim zraven
<idioterna> mislm to je ful pomembna tema
<idioterna> za mojo industrijo
<anny_> zelo interdisciplinarna
<idioterna> mhm
<anny_> zahteva znanje in izkušnje z obeh polov
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> obeh polov? :)
<idioterna> polov je vsaj ksne 30 :)
<anny_> napaka
<yang> anny_: a zahtevajo pisanje esejev izven srednje sole tudi ?
<anny_> s področja družboslovja in naravoslovja
<CrazyLemon> očitno ji ti ne boš pomagal!
<idioterna> aja to ja ja
<anny_> kar ima bolj malo folka
<idioterna> hm hm hm
<idioterna> joj
<yang> idioterna: Sigur Ros ima prevec cviloc glas za moje pojme ni mi vsec
<anny_> arduš no
<idioterna> anny_: o tem sm js ze razmislu da bi knjigo napisu
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> ne o tem direktno
<anny_> saj veste, da delam spletne tečaje
<idioterna> o tem kako se naucis miselnih procesov
<anny_> idioterna, takoj kupim
<idioterna> a te stanford lectures
<anny_> ni stanford
<idioterna> ja kva so ze
<lynxlynxlynx> a si že začela pisat al je to problem?
<idioterna> ene 3 razlicne so
<idioterna> te ta dobri online courses
<idioterna> coursera je en
<anny_> edx
<anny_> udemy
<lynxlynxlynx> open courseware
<lynxlynxlynx> finci probajo s svojo
<anny_> https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-2
<Seniorita> Introduction to Linux | edX
<Seniorita> »Never learned Linux? Want a refresh? Take this course free or get a verified certificate for $99 — Save 60% now!  «
<idioterna> anny_: a esej je naloga pr tem
<anny_> ne, ni
<anny_> pri pythonu
<anny_> se mi zdi, da imam preveč idej, ne premalo...v tem je problem
<idioterna> men se zdi da bi moral se vedno ljudi ucit programirat v logotu
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko ti povemo, kako bi se mi lotili, samo bo potencialno samo še večja zmeda
<anny_> :)
<anny_> lahko ga dam na pastebin, ko bo spacan
<idioterna> ja, dej
<idioterna> js tut pisem en tekst
<idioterna> ampak nism zadovoln z njim
<idioterna> sam zdej se ze mal mudi
<anny_> no pa daj Å¡e ti
<idioterna> a cm se kr lotit
<anny_> ja
<idioterna> sej je ze online, sam je mal prevec zakompliciran
<anny_> en sotrpin je bolje kot noben
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je težje, programiranje al pisanje o težavnosti programiranja?
<lynxlynxlynx> v bistvu je precej paralel, hmm
<dz0ny> lol http://i.imgur.com/OLjz6k2.png
<anny_> gotovo pisanje
<anny_> ker zahteva refleksijo
<dz0ny> hec je da niam pojma kdaj sem to pocel
<idioterna> anny_: https://bou.si/otroci.html
<dz0ny> zgleda sem bil pijan
<anny_> bravo dz0ny
<napsy_> hehe
<napsy_> idioterna: huda slika :)
<lynxlynxlynx> anny_: a programiranje pa ne? oO
<dz0ny> lol LFS201 (Essentials of Linux System Administration) - $499
<dz0ny> norci
<anny_> zakaj norci?
<dz0ny> i bet it's all redhat
<anny_> ni samo redhat
<dz0ny> anny_: naucijo te kako terminal odpret
<idioterna> napsy_: ma
<idioterna> iscem se ksno bl viral
<anny_> dz0ny, tega se "navadni" uporabniki bojijo kot hudič
<idioterna> anny_: v tem ni nic slabega
<idioterna> js okol 20% letnega prometa na ta racun ustvarim
<anny_> saj nimajo kaj zajebat
<idioterna> to je res, samo saj to ni povezano
<idioterna> mislim
<idioterna> bojijo se vseeno
<idioterna> in ce jim ta strah prihranis
<idioterna> placajo za to
<idioterna> pa ne pravim da imam kaj proti da se naucijo in premagajo strah
<anny_> dobra tržna niša
<idioterna> ceprav v resnici je res da lahko zajebes kaj
<dz0ny> jaz sem prej bral kaj intern pri tesli dela
<idioterna> v terminalu moras malo bolj pazit kaj pocnes
<dz0ny> marketing stuff
<anny_> samo kmalu se bo izpela
<idioterna> k te nc ne sprasuje
<dz0ny> jezus
<anny_> mlada generacija nima več rešpekta
<idioterna> dz0ny: kaj pocne? :)
<dz0ny> idioterna: cak
<dz0ny> dobis link
<idioterna> anny_: a si prebrala moj spis
<dz0ny> idioterna: http://www.jaredmccluskey.com/uploads/1/4/8/5/14859340/jared_mccluskey_-_resume_for_website_link.pdf
<idioterna> dz0ny: omg ze prva vrstica je kr mal
<idioterna> :gasp:
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> pa 21 star
<anny_> :)
<anny_> je to science fiction?
<idioterna> a moj spis
<anny_> ne vem čigav?
<idioterna> moj je tale
<idioterna> https://bou.si/otroci.html
<CrazyLemon> kaka je pol okrajšava za to univerzo.. south meth uni ? :D
<anny_> idioterna, cerkvene univerze so v ameriki kar pri vrhu
<CrazyLemon> south meth pa cocks.. he's a peach :D
<idioterna> anny_: nc hudga
<anny_> hočeš reč, da ga poha
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.jaredmccluskey.com/musings/my-first-encounter-with-elon-musk
<Seniorita> My First Encounter With Elon Musk - Jared Mccluskey
<CrazyLemon> očitno ga poha.. glej leto.. 2016
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tnx.. te zanima delo pri tesli??? :D
<anny_> to je predviden kones Å¡tuja
<idioterna> zakaj ga pa ne bi pohal
<anny_> konec Å¡tudija!
<anny_> ta bo še daleč priplezal :)
<idioterna> zdej je prsla ven raziskava k je ugotovila da je trava se manj nevarna kot so prej mislili
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne bi pa šel na ogled tovarne? če znaš zrihtat:)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ogledi so vsak teden.. če ne celo dan :)
<anny_> idioterna, razen psihološke odvisnosti
<idioterna> pa ze prej so si vsi misll da je brezveze
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zelo radi pokažejo kaj počnejo :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sam da ni to kaka pekarna:>
<anny_> tega pa ne moreš odpisati
<idioterna> ma psiholosko sm js odvisn tut od tega da me kdo zvecer po hrbtu boza
<idioterna> sej ni treba odpisat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny blizu :>
<idioterna> pomoje bi blo za drzavo ceneje ce bi reklamo za travo delala
<idioterna> "BETTER THAN BOOZE"
<anny_> manj problemov bi bilo
<idioterna> pa ljudje bi bli bolj na izi
<idioterna> kar bi tut pomagal :)
<anny_> a tale jaredmccluskey ne more narediti sita vsaj v wordpressu?
<idioterna> u dons
<idioterna> al pa mogoce vcerej
<idioterna> sm bral o tej kulturi
<idioterna> k sm zdej v njej
<anny_> weebly :)
<idioterna> kr harsh
<anny_> idioterna, vir?
<idioterna> anny_: moment
<idioterna> anny_: http://itrevolution.com/karojisatsu/
<Seniorita> Karōjisatsu « IT Revolution IT Revolution
<idioterna> mogoce tut dz0ny loh prebere :)
<idioterna> yang pa bols da ne
<yang> mah dons sem mi ne da kej vec dost brat
<idioterna> good
<yang> pocas bom su spat
<anny_> yang pravi, da ne bere
<idioterna> yang: se porn poglej
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCIZdvmJSOA
<yang> zmatran sm
<Seniorita> In the making: Qatar Airways’ historic first A350 XWB jetliner - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Follow the initial Airbus A350-900 aircraft for global launch customer Qatar Airways through the manufacturing process – from delivery of components to the f...«
<idioterna> manj k pet minut je
<idioterna> pa ce ti ne pride pol te ocitno ne rajcajo aerodinamika pa kompozitni materiali
<yang> idioterna: kul
<yang> kdor visoko leta nizko pade, si videl tega k je pristal v polju
<idioterna> nisem videl
<yang> mel je sreco
<yang> da je ostal ziv
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> a ni bil sr22 al nek tak jajck
<yang> http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/pri-bolnisnici-polje-zasilno-pristalo-letalo.html
<Seniorita> Pri bolnišnici Polje zasilno pristalo letalo
<Seniorita> »Nihče ni poškodovan. Avtocesta Zadobrova iz štajerske smeri proti severni obvoznici je zaprta.«
<idioterna> sr22 ja
<idioterna> to ma CAPS
<idioterna> prtisnes gumb in pristane s padalom
<yang> jah
<yang> sam ce si pod 100 metrov
<yang> aja ne
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne, kjerkoli
<yang> vcasih je veljalo za padalce k so mel rezervno padalo na rocni izmet, da pod 100 metri ne funkcionira
<yang> ce je pa na raketni izmet pa se hitro odpre
<idioterna> ja
<dz0ny> hehe http://imgur.com/zMds5au.jpg
<yang> raketni izmet pri zafeclanem jadralnem padalu tudi prebije kupolo padala, rocni izmet pa se lahko zastrika
<idioterna> dz0ny: kaj je pa to
<idioterna> anny_: dej kej napis v zvezi s programiranjem pa oblubm da bom prebral pa konstruktivne pripombe dodal
<idioterna> zdej morm pa jit
<idioterna> lepo se mejte
<idioterna> srecno
<anny_> ok
<anny_> grem pisat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vpn? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: :)
<CrazyLemon> torej netflix še ne blokira vpnjev? a ni bilo govora da bodo začeli
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> sam govorice
<dz0ny> 45% userjev je iz kanade
<dz0ny> in maji vi vpn :)
<yang> Katarina Mala intervju RSLO1 LIVE
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-01
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Simobil: Origin in prenos iger  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6296/origin-in-prenos-iger
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 9.km  V od BOVCA @01/03/2015 03:12:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.67+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 6.km  V od ŽIROV @01/03/2015 07:41:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.05+N,+14.19+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 8.km  Z od BREŽIC @01/03/2015 07:13:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.89+N,+15.49+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 7.km  V od ŽIROV @01/03/2015 07:41:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.05+N,+14.2+E
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Origin in prenos iger  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42827#Comment_42827
<Gregor3000> ali obstaja kak program za 32 bitni (k)ubuntu, ki bi dal grafično kartico pod stres?
<lynxlynxlynx> igre?
<Gregor3000> na tak, da ni igra. igre vem da sesujejo sistem samo ne vem zakaj (grafična kartica, zvočna kartica ali slabi gonilniki pri kateri od teh. lahko je pa tudi disk.
<Gregor3000> zdaj pa ultimate boot CD ima samo teste za disk in RAM.
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km  V od LOVRENCA NA POHORJU @01/03/2015 09:20:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.53+N,+15.43+E
<Gregor3000> a phoronix test suite dela kake stress teste? rad bi predvsem videl ali se pregreva grafična
<lynxlynxlynx> a nimaš senzorjev gor?
<Gregor3000> ne vem
<Gregor3000> nič ni pobralo iz grafične. bom poskusil glmark in lights mark
<Gregor3000> glmark2 je OK ... score = 204 LOL
<Gregor3000> ubuntu system testing se pa sesuje :-(
<Gregor3000> da vidimo kaj poreče phoronix
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/intimno/druzina_in_prijatelji/2015/02/starsevska_svetovalnica_sebastjan_kristovic_1.aspx
<Seniorita> Koliko risank je še zdravo? | Družina in prijatelji - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »'Risanke niso zdrave v nobenem pogledu. Z gledanjem risank namreč otroci ničesar ne pridobijo. Ne na fizični in ne na duševni ravni. Pravzaprav izgubljajo,' opozarja Sebastjan Kristovič.«
<napsy_> ugh
<yang> CrazyLemon: bi se kar strinjal z napisanim
<CrazyLemon> yang seveda.. saj nimaš otrok
<CrazyLemon> bomo videli koliko se boš strinjal ko bodo otroci prisotni :D
<yang> nima veze, imajo pa sosedi otroke
<Gregor3000> phoronix se je sesul, lightsmark ne dela... zakaj sploh so paketi v uradnem repozitoriju, če ne delajo ?!
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 mogoče samo TEBI ne delajo :)
<Gregor3000> hjah reicmo lights mark rabi neko knjižnico in je phornix rekel da jo bo dol potegnil. pa je ni in tudi če zaženem samo lightsmark je ne najde. torej je to pozabljen porgram. oziroma če jo rabi zakaj je ne pripelje s seboj...
<Gregor3000> zdej mi bo še diska zmanjkalo samo zato da malo potestiram.... jao...če to ni čudno...phoronix gaming test suite potegne 8.5GB podatkov (verjetno cele igre) zato da potestira. a se ne da teh testov drugače naredit? windows imaja polno teh testnih programov...
<yang> Ima kdo slucajno Asus transformer oz. podobno varjanto laptopa+tablice z Ubuntu ?
<yang> Ima kdo slucajno Asus transformer oz. podobno varjanto laptopa+tablice z Ubuntu ?
<yang> oops
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: https://unigine.com/products/heaven/download/
<Seniorita> Download Heaven Benchmark | Unigine: real-time 3D engine (game, simulation, visualization and VR)
<Seniorita> »unigine real-time 3D engine«
<miha> Dan
<Gregor3000> dz0ny: ne bo delal, ker rabi radeon HD 2xxx min
<Gregor3000> evo ubuntu system testing dela. dodal sem manjkajočo knjižnico, ki se jo kar težko lociral. toliko o upravljanju paketov....
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: lol
<dz0ny> thats old
<dz0ny> to pomen da se opengl bl tko podpira da sploh ne
<Gregor3000> podpira se, samo stare verzije.
<Gregor3000> glmark2 je kolikor toliko v redu naredil teste.
<dz0ny> ne ne grafična
<dz0ny> pr amd so bli tko pametni da dele gl pipeline kr cpu dela
<Gregor3000> problem je ker se sesujejo igre ala supertuxkart in enemy territory. vse to je staro in bi moralo brez težav delovati
<Gregor3000> ja sej sem mislil d ase CPU spet pregreva pa sem namenoma sesul in nato hitro rebootal, da vidim temp v BIOSu pa ni bilo nič posebnega - 42 C
<Gregor3000> zdaj pa bi rad ugotovil ali je mogoče v disku težava ali v grafični kartici (spominu na kartici) ali pa v RAM
<Gregor3000> lahko so pa samo gonilniki zanič, zato pa bi dal malo pod stress da vidimo kaj se zgodi :-)
<Gregor3000> aja odločam se ali bi nadgradil ali grem v nov nakup. nadgradnja je cenejša samo če je kaj s porcesorjem ali matično bi bilo treba tako vse menjat
<lynxlynxlynx> jst bi prvo memtest pognal
<Gregor3000> ja sem ga že enkrat prej samo se mi potem ni dalo čakat.
<Gregor3000> vse je bilo ok, ok, ok
<Gregor3000> zdej sem malo testiral samo se mi spet ne da čakat... v glavnem CPU je nabilo temperaturo na 60C in je tam ostalo. to še vedno ni problematično
<Gregor3000> verjetno.
<Gregor3000> čisto možno da je ram, pa disk je tudi zelo star.
<Gregor3000> in četudi ni našel napake na disku lahko da je kaj narobe z njim. ker ko rama zmanjka uporabi disk in ponavadi ko se vse sesuje disk dela kot nor in potem vse utihne. slik aostane zamrznjena, zvok tudi in ni druge kot da se trdo resetira
<Gregor3000> sej če bi nadgrajeval bi celoten RAM menjal, dodal grafično in disk. in to bi bilo to. vsekakor bi računalnik potem moral biti dovolj močan tudi za lažje igre.
<Gregor3000> pa upam da stabilen
<sasa84> hejouuuu miške :D
<Gregor3000> AMD R5 230 ali nVidia GT610 ? obe sta silent varianti. pa po mojem st aobe precej boljši od tega kar je zdaj noter a ne?
<Gregor3000> heh obe sta v določenih pogledih slabše od stare radeon HD 3650
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 tiste eure ki bi dal v r5/610 vložiš v APU pa dobiš boljšo grafiko pa še proc maš!
<CrazyLemon> sup saša
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: apu za 80€+20 ram
<dz0ny> pa si hd 8900 family
<dz0ny> 8750 :)
<CrazyLemon> js če bi si sedaj sestavljal pc bi tole verjetno dal noter http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_203_et060xl7s3tr_amd_a10_7700k_black_edition_box
<Seniorita> AMD A10 7700K Black Edition BOX procesor - AD770KXBJABOX
<Seniorita> »AMD A10 7700K Black Edition BOX procesor - AD770KXBJABOX lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup AMD A10 7700K Black Edition BOX procesor - AD770KXBJABOX. Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<Gregor3000> ja potem je treba pa še matično menjat... saj vem - v najboljšem primeru (če nočem imeti USB 3 vhodov spredaj in obdržim napajalnik in ohišje) bi me prišlo nekaj čez 230 EUR, če pa malo več zamenjam pa preko 300 EUR
<CrazyLemon> 100€ za proc & grafična (integrirana) + 40€ 4gb ddr3 + matična ~ 50-60€  pa si na 200€ + 50€ za 500gb disk pa si na 250€..
<CrazyLemon> in imaš soliden quad core pa dobro integrirano grafično
<CrazyLemon> sicer pri apuju lahko še prišparaš
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a mamo kak komentar o Maraaya :D
<sasa84> juhu CrazyLemon ;)
<sasa84> dz0ny: glede na vse... je blo mogoče še nnajbolš :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nimamo :D
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 kaj pa nekaj takega http://www.bolha.com/racunalnistvo/namizni-racunalniki/ostali-namizni-racunalniki/procesor-intel-pentium/nov-racunalnik-intel-g3220-3-0ghz4gb-ram-nvidia-gt630-1297514781.html?aclct=1425213678  ? :)
<Seniorita> NOV Računalnik intel G3220 3.0Ghz,4Gb RAM, nVidia GT630 :: bolha.com
<Seniorita> »Prodam NOV računalnik Pentium G3220 3.0 Ghz 1150 socket, v garaciji 12 mescev pri SLO uvozniku ! Specifikacije računalnika : Procesor : Intel Pentium G3220«
<Gregor3000>  CrazyLemon - saj vem razlike je za 100 EUR. kar je lahko malo, ali pa veliko
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 ni razlike.. oba sta 250€ :)
<Gregor3000> ne, mislim med nadgradnjo ali pa novim nakupom
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 tudi nadgradnja te bo stala okrog 200€
<Gregor3000> ozioma če bi moral menjati še ohišje in napajalnik pride preko 300 EUR
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 zato pa sm ti kopiral tisti link z bolhe.. nov računalnik za 250€
<CrazyLemon> procesor ni ne vem kako dober.. ampak je pa vse novo pa leto garancije imaš :)
<Gregor3000> ne bo. nadgradja je 36 EUR za 2Gb rama+62 EUR za 1 TB disk + 46 EUr za grafično=144 EUR
<Gregor3000> 150EUR < 250 EUR
<Gregor3000> 150EUR < 250 EUR < 320 EUR
<Gregor3000> ali koliko sem že naračunal za takega z A6
<CrazyLemon> hm.. prej si Å¡e omenjal procesor :)
<Gregor3000> ne ne vem procesor zaenkrat dela - ja sigurno,če bi vedel da je procesor težava potem bi menjal vse takoj. ampak kosem malo testiral ni bilo videt, da bi imel težave. malo bolj vroče deluje ampak se ne pregreva več odkar sem zamnejal pasto in dodal ventilator.
<Gregor3000> trenuten PC je dovolj močlan. no bolj kot ne in odvisno za kakšno delo. samo me pa jezi ker se sesuje, ko kakšno malo zahtevnejšo igro poženem. pa te niti niso tako zahtevne za tako konfiguracijo. očitno je nekaj narobe. in če bi vedel kaj je narobe bi menjal le tisto stvar. to bi bilo najceneje. ker pa ne vem in ker se mi zdi da procesor ni bi mogoče bilo smiselno da menjam vse kar bi še bilo lahko težava. RAM, DISk in
<Gregor3000> grafično.
<Gregor3000> tako bi moral potem solidno delovati za ta opravila in mogoče katere stare igre.
<Gregor3000> bom pa že kdaj kasneje ko bo kaj več denarja (čeprav ne vem kdaj bo to) pa komplet menjal, tisto kar bo prepočasno. tako nekako sem razmišljal.
<Gregor3000> zdaj je glavni računalnik enojedrni Athlon in s solidno grafično in 4 GB rama čisto solidno dela. kar nekaj iger iz 2005-2010 lahko požene. ok ne vse ampak v redu... tako nimam toliko veliko časa. no ko bo enkrat denar bom verjetno tudi  zamenjal. samo zaenkrat dela ok in več ne rabim. probleme mi dela ta drugi, ki se sesuva in do danes mi ni uspelo ugovotiti ali je napaka v strojni opremi ali v gonilnikih.
<CrazyLemon> .imdb vice
<jabuk> Vice (2015) 96 min Action Adventure Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 4.1/10 (3,710 glasov) MT: 17/100
<jabuk> Bruce Willis stars in this Sci-Fi thriller about ultimate resort: VICE, where customers can play out their wildest fantasies with artificial inhabitants who look like humans.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3848187673/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3480796/
<R33D3M33R> iščem nekoga z znanjem mysql, ki bi mi lahko pomagal poenostaviti ta stavek: http://pastebin.com/yxE8sSGc
<Seniorita> [MySQL] SELECT id_predmeta FROM kategorije_predmeti WHERE id_kategorije =19 AND id_pr - Pastebin.com
<R33D3M33R> izvaja pa se na http://pastebin.com/taxcjRak
<Seniorita> [MySQL] kategorije_predmeti` (`id`, `id_kategorije`, `vrsta_kategorije`, `id_predmeta`) - Pastebin.com
<R33D3M33R> torej: zadeva dela, izgleda pa precej neoptimizirano
<R33D3M33R> (in tudi dela počasi) :)
<lynxlynxlynx> WHERE id_kategorije =19 AND id_kategorije =1 AND id_kategorije =3 ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ups
<lynxlynxlynx> kako ti to sploh karkoli izpiše?
<R33D3M33R> najprej izberem eno kategorijo in nato izmed izbranih omejim na drugo itd.
<lynxlynxlynx> samo tvoji predmeti imajo samo po eno kategorijo
<R33D3M33R> ne, več jih je
<R33D3M33R> recimo predmet z id = 1
<R33D3M33R> id_predmeta = 1
<R33D3M33R> ima 1, 2 3 in 19
<R33D3M33R> pardon 1, 5, 3 in 19
<lynxlynxlynx> pa res
<R33D3M33R> in jaz bi predmet izbral samo, če je npr. v 1, 3 in 19
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e vedno bi pa rad dobil presek, ane? Tiste, ki so v vseh treh
<R33D3M33R> ja, torej tiste id_predmeta, ki so v 1, 3 in 19
<R33D3M33R> in če dam AND je prazna množica
<lynxlynxlynx> seveda
<R33D3M33R> če dam OR jih je pa preveč
<lynxlynxlynx> a ma mysql kaj podobnega uniq -d?
<lynxlynxlynx> nasprotje od DISTINCT?
<lynxlynxlynx> dokler maš samo tri, bi lahko naredil dva self-joina, samo je potem precej kombinacij testov
<R33D3M33R> kategorij je od 1 do 20
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, če sortiraš prej bi najbrž šlo
<R33D3M33R> torej en predmet je lahko tudi v vsaki
<R33D3M33R> aha
<R33D3M33R> kaj pa tole
<R33D3M33R> having count(*) > i;
<R33D3M33R> pa je i Å¡tevilo kategorij
<R33D3M33R> torej izberem z or
<R33D3M33R> pa tisti, ki imajo v tem primeru count > 3
<R33D3M33R> > 2 so pravi
<lynxlynxlynx> lepo
<R33D3M33R> torej zgrupirati moram po id_predmeta najbrž :)
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km SV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @01/03/2015 15:19:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.33+N,+14.46+E
<R33D3M33R> haha, mislim da dela
<R33D3M33R> neverjetno XD
<R33D3M33R> brez tega mi ne bi uspelo: [15:23:15] <lynxlynxlynx> nasprotje od DISTINCT?
<R33D3M33R> tako da hvala za pomoč! .)
<lynxlynxlynx> heh np
<R33D3M33R> oni stavek je delal ampak je bil overkill
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWhM_oHr558  če koga zanima
<Seniorita> HTC Utopia in Progress - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Join us live at Mobile World Congress on March 1st to see what’s next from HTC. Watch the livestream at 4:00 pm Barcelona / 10:00 am New York / 11:00 pm Taipei.«
<sasa84> .gif yes
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/yzGbwspdCxBLi/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3PUYoa1c9M
<Seniorita> Convergence in action on Ubuntu - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ubuntu and Unity 8 working for phones, tablets and desktop PCs. After a long couple of weeks we've got our convergence demo ready for MWC. Come and see us in...«
<R33D3M33R> a se da "SELECT COUNT(*) FROM ..." napisati v obliki  "SELECT id, ime, nekaj, COUNT(*) FROM ..." in pri tem izpisati Å¡tevilo vseh rezultatov?
<R33D3M33R> namreč, če izvedem drugi stavek dobim count = 1 ==> 1 vrstica
<R33D3M33R> moralo bi jih pa biti npr. 30
<Sky[x]> ja zato ker imas count
<Sky[x]> povej kaj tocno bi rad dobil ven?
<dz0ny> postgres zna to :)
<dz0ny> mysql not
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: http://sqlfiddle.com/#!1/53ec0/7
<Seniorita> SQL Fiddle
<R33D3M33R> rad bi dobil velikost vrstic
<dz0ny> meh
<Seniorita> »Application for testing and sharing SQL queries.«
<R33D3M33R> (količino) seveda
<Sky[x]> count ti vrne stevilo vrstic
<Sky[x]> ti bi pa rad velikost v smislu stevilo znakov?
<R33D3M33R> ne, rad bi Å¡tevilo vrstic
<Sky[x]> pol v selct das samo count
<dz0ny> zakaj pol ne kr končno v tvojem appu ne nardis
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: on bi rad oboje mel
<R33D3M33R> ampak vrne 1, ker imam not Å¡e nekaj groupov pa takih fint
<Sky[x]> aja
<R33D3M33R> najbrž bom kar preštel vnose preko php-ja, se zdi lažje :)
<Sky[x]> R33D3M33R: ja count das ker ti itak verjetno array vrne :)
<R33D3M33R> aja, točno, ne bo šlo ...
<R33D3M33R> ker bom noter dal Å¡e limit
<R33D3M33R> pa smo tam
<Sky[x]> razdeli v vec querjev
<R33D3M33R> tole imam zdaj: http://pastebin.com/5PJVe1a8
<Seniorita> [MySQL] SELECT paket, ime_igre, besedilo, koda, posnetek, povezava, ocena, razlicica, di - Pastebin.com
<R33D3M33R> torej to vse vrne kot bi moralo
<R33D3M33R> zdaj bi pa jih rad samo preštel :)
<R33D3M33R> mysql count menda ignorira LIMIT (sem nekje prebral)
<R33D3M33R> limita v prilepljeni kodi še ni, ker še preizkušam :)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: http://sqlfiddle.com/#!1/53ec0/14
<Seniorita> SQL Fiddle
<Seniorita> »Application for testing and sharing SQL queries.«
<dz0ny> tole je dedin način k ga mysql zna
<Sky[x]> jp, tako kot j dz0ny nakazal :)
<R33D3M33R> zakaj ni count 3?
<Sky[x]> ker imas vsak network_id po 2 vnosa
<Sky[x]> ce prav vidim samo da preverim
<R33D3M33R> aja, vidim
<R33D3M33R> res je
<dz0ny> pač aggregate funkcijo uporabiš
<R33D3M33R> hm
<R33D3M33R> no, tole izgleda obetavno: CALC_FOUND_ROWS
<R33D3M33R> potem pa SELECT FOUND_ROWS()
<R33D3M33R> hm, v bistvu onega sploh ne rabiš, samo SELECT FOUND_ROWS() :)
<Sky[x]> aja to je da ti limit ne uposteva aha
<Sky[x]> a to bi rad izpisal stevilo vseh zadetkov?
<R33D3M33R> ja, za pagination
<lynxlynxlynx>   o  - pretend to optimize your code, but actually introduce bugs <-- perl docs
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVk3ZWrhHxc     če koga zanima
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy Unpacked 2015 Live Stream (Official) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Join us live in Barcelona from wherever you are as we bring you The Next Galaxy at Unpacked. Date: March 1 Time: 6:30pm CET Stay tuned!«
<R33D3M33R> mislim, da se preveč ubadam z optimizacijo glede na velikost baze :)
<Sky[x]> R33D3M33R: delaj dobro in efektivno in se ti bo obrestovalo :)
 * lynxlynxlynx mummbles something about premature optimisation
<anny_> cer
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WarDog: težave z zvokom  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6297/tezave-z-zvokom
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> uspel spis?
<anny_> čakam povratno informacijo :)
<anny_> čez en teden
<anny_> ima še kdo rad brstični ohrovt? :)
<anny_> mjam..
<lynxlynxlynx> bruseljski
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak ja, ni slab čas za kaj pojest
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM
<LorD_DDooM> ohai
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: RE: LXDE - Locale? Angleški jezik s slovensko tipkovnico  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42828#Comment_42828
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: LXDE - Locale? Angleški jezik s slovensko tipkovnico  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42829#Comment_42829
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: LXDE - Locale? Angleški jezik s slovensko tipkovnico  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42830#Comment_42830
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km JZ od Å ENTJERNEJA @01/03/2015 21:44:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.79+N,+15.28+E
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: težave z zvokom  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42831#Comment_42831
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Sam Tran: Xfce 4.12 Released After Almost Three Years  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sK4GcjamuZY/xfce-4-12-released-after-almost-three-years
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> CrazyLemon: to je to, kar si pregledal, si :)
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> tnx
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km SV od IVANČNE GORICE @02/03/2015 00:30:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.96+N,+14.86+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km SV od IVANČNE GORICE @02/03/2015 00:30:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.96+N,+14.85+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-29
<zdobbie> MEDIOCRE
<pitastrudl> hi
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> ohai
<zdobbie_> ce kdo tanove Pije?
<slax0r> da wut?
<zdobbie_> http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/processor-microcontroller-development-kits/8968660/
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi 3 Model B | Raspberry Pi Model 3 B SBC | Raspberry Pi
<Pepelka> »Buy Raspberry Pi Model 3 B SBC, Raspberry Pi 3 Model B. Free Next Day Delivery. Browse our latest Processor & Microcontroller Development Kits offers.«
<slax0r> to vem za nov pi
<slax0r> sam your sentence makes 0 sense
<zdobbie_> mar kdo zeli najnovejsi Raspberry Pi SBC?
<slax0r> lel
<slax0r> sem razumel "ce" kot if
<CrazyLemon> js zelim! koliko mi jih das?!?
<zdobbie_> haha
<CrazyLemon> a sm prepozen? si ze vse potalal? :/
<speed-> se 10 jih ziher ma!
<slax0r> meni lahko kar 3 das
<slax0r> kthxbai
<msev-> Zakaj ne znizajo cene pi 2 :( :(
<slax0r> ker se pi 3 niti ni uradno naznanjen, ali pac?
<msev-> Je ja
<slax0r> rly?
<msev-> Eben upton
<msev-> Je ze for sale na element14
<msev-> https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-pi-3-on-sale/
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi 3 on sale now at $35 - Raspberry Pi
<Pepelka> »Exactly four years ago, on 29 February 2012, we unleashed the original 256MB Raspberry Pi Model B on a largely unsuspecting world. Since then, we’ve shipped over eight million units, including three million units of Raspberry Pi 2, making us the UK’s all-time best-selling computer. The Raspberry Pi Foundation has grown from a handful of …«
<slax0r> kje pri nas se to da kupit?
<slax0r> z celim kompletom
<slax0r> pac napajalc, ohisje, vse kar rabis
<msev-> Dunno
<msev-> Farnell poglej
<slax0r> in ma 3ka se vedno rj45 port tudi?
<msev-> Read the interview mislm da
<slax0r> ne morem trenutno
<slax0r> that's why I ask#
<slax0r> -#
<msev-> the only change is to the position of the LEDs
<slax0r> oh noes
<CrazyLemon> change as in position wise
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> kolk stane en tak komplet?
<msev-> Beats me
<slax0r> kolk stane pa 2ka?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r 35€ pi + napajalnik + sd kartica je tam ..50+€
<slax0r> komplet mislim
<CrazyLemon> brez ohišja :)
<slax0r> saj ohisja verjetno nebi rabu
<slax0r> bi itak lezal/visel nekje za televizijo
<slax0r> z zunanjim diskom prikloplenim :D
<CrazyLemon> jah ne vem ane..če bo pred tvjem ga boš potreboval :p
<slax0r> btw, kak laufa plex kaj na pi?
<slax0r> _za_ tv
<slax0r> as in, odzadaj
<msev-> 2ka stane isto
<speed-> kaj ti bo skatla
<speed-> to zmontiras nekam
<speed-> v embalazo od domacice :D
<slax0r> recimo
<slax0r> pa se domacico lahko pojes
<speed-> evo to
<CrazyLemon> https://www.element14.com/community/community/raspberry-pi
<msev-> Zakaj 2ke ne znizajo ******
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi | element14
<Pepelka> »Visit the 'Gemeinde: Raspberry Pi' group on element14.com. The Raspberry Pi is a credit-card sized computer that plugs into your TV and a keyboard. It’s a capable little PC which can be used for many of the things that your desktop PC does, like spreadsheets, word-processing and games. It also plays high-definition video. We want to see it being used by kids all over the world to learn programming. Raspberry Pi Compute Module Development Kit - Com
<CrazyLemon> nek live stream je tukaj
<CrazyLemon> msev- zato ker bodo zvišali 3ko
<msev-> ******
<msev-> :(
<yang> jst sem pledgal Pine64 z 2 GB RAM, 1GB mi je premalo
<CrazyLemon> yes! microsoft windows iot bo delal na rpi3!!
<zdobbie_> wrong channel you sellout
<CrazyLemon> my bad
<msev-> Dats my homie
<msev-> Lol
<msev-> Sj itak nobenga ne zanima ce bo win iot delov tm gor k je unrelevant
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Transmission Torrent Client Gets First Update in Over 2 Years  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YGa5yTg_6ZI/transmission-2-90-torrent-client-update
<yang> evo zravn zemljarica v eni restavraciji sedim
<dz0ny> who?
<yang> gugl it
<zdobbie> !g zemljaric
<Pepelka> Janez Zemljarič - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janez_Zemljari%C4%8D
<zdobbie> ovaj?
<yang> zdej je star preko 80
<yang> verjetno je ta
<yang> pac v tej restavraciji je skor vsakic ko pridem
<yang> ta je ja sem prebral opis
<CrazyLemon> we so jelly
<zdobbie> uh, vlek komunajzar
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe s tem atomom
<CrazyLemon> za vsako vrstico ki jo napišem mi izpiše napako
<CrazyLemon> IndentationError: unindent does not match any outer indentation level
<CrazyLemon> ko pa označim vrstico..convertam spaces v tabs in vice versa
<CrazyLemon> pa ne teži več
<dz0ny> ker mešas spaces pa tabs
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak ne mešam..tabe uporabljam
<dz0ny> don't use tabs
<dz0ny> pep8 spec pravi spaces
<CrazyLemon> mah..spaces are annoying..dvakrat dam tab pa sm v tam kjer rabim..ne pa osemkrat space
<slax0r> :set expandtab :P
<zdobbie> +1
<dz0ny> yes atom does that  :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: saj zato pa ti editor avtomatsko expanda tabe v space
<slax0r> in en space je en space
<slax0r> en tab je pa lahko 2 char wide
<slax0r> ali pa 16 char wide
<dz0ny> sam crazy lemon je to dal na off
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne vem kje dam kaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> en tab je 2 spaces
<dz0ny> al pa 4
<slax0r> ma v bistvu je vseeno, dokler mas pac vsepovsod isto
<slax0r> in da vsi devi uporabljajo isto
<slax0r> da nimas potem mesanega crapa
<slax0r> razen pac za python, morajo bit space, cuz pep8
<slax0r> in za go mislim da morajo bit tab?
<slax0r> vsaj men jih vim plugin enforca
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/autopep8
<Pepelka> autopep8 1.2.2 : Python Package Index
<Pepelka> »A tool that automatically formats Python code to conform to the PEP 8 style guide«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to je men useless
<CrazyLemon> js rabim v atomu to
<CrazyLemon> ne pa da laufam vsakič ko spremenim fajl :D
<slax0r> flake8
<slax0r> all you need
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ce atom nima opcije integrirat takih stvari, potem kar brisi ta mess of crap ^^
<dz0ny> ma ze default
<CrazyLemon> https://atom.io/packages/pep8
<Pepelka> pep8
<Pepelka> »Automatically lints your Python code against PEP8«
<dz0ny> brez tega
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja povej kako ane
<zdobbie> ne mu povedat!
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/gXLZZE0.png < Settings
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/settings.png
<CrazyLemon> ^ settings
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/rfk3Rhb.png
<dz0ny> odloči se kaj boš mel :)
<dz0ny> ctrl+h > search: \t replace:"    "
<dz0ny> ctr+f
<dz0ny> pr teb
<CrazyLemon> kako odloči se
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi ti imaš auto
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi se pol js mogu odločit :)
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/jrDn57S.png
<dz0ny> joj
<dz0ny> zato ker je tab banan
<dz0ny> ti si nekje copy pastal kjer je bil tab
<dz0ny> pol si nekje copy pastal kjer je bil spaces
<dz0ny> zdej je vse možno not
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Say Hello To The New Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Default Wallpaper  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/KLOITQZR3iU/ubuntu-16-04-default-wallpaper
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak sm potem vse spremenil from tabs to spaces from spaces to tabs
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> v packages je whitelist ki to naredi
<CrazyLemon> ampak potem ko sm tudi sam napisal kakšno vrstico je težil s tistim
<dz0ny> no kaj je pa find najdu?
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nic :)
<msev-1> a pol je atom the editor to use
<msev-1> :D
<msev-1> upam da se bo vreme kj ustalil na sončno stran v naslednjem tednu
<msev-1> k se mi ne da skoz tega sonce-dž-sonce-dž
<speed-> ja jebes to
<speed-> naj zakuri na 25
<speed-> pa je to to
<slax0r> vim > *
<slax0r> msev-1: ^
<msev-> Jp speed
<CrazyLemon> i'm happy with 20°
<slax0r> 19° ?
<CrazyLemon> tudi
<zdobersek> 21?
<CrazyLemon> tudi
<CrazyLemon> se posebi ce ima dobro postavo
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caleb_Ewan ?
<Pepelka> Caleb Ewan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> ...
<zdobersek> what
<msev-> Haha Crazy dobra
<sasa84> jou
<slax0r> ohaider
<sasa84> hejhou slax0r
<idioterna> o sasa84
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 16.1°C @29.02.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53% jugovzhodnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:46:20, Kulminacija: 11:19:02, Sončni zahod: 16:51:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 05min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> še če ne bi bilo vetra in če bi bilo sonce..perfection
<sasa84> juhu CrazyLemon
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xlf1/v/t1.0-9/12705618_1225495517465450_1207686728764742009_n.jpg?oh=7bfce8d4f5d64d26d81842fa2fe56fdf&oe=576BACE1
<zdobbie> and kebabs!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 o/
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> summer storm februarja \o/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-jFLVtOKK8
<Pepelka> Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne 2016 - Stig Broeckx hit by a motor bike - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Join us at: https://facebook.com/PeterSagFan and Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/Peter_SagFan«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsopdpNTe-E
<Pepelka> [FULL RACE] Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne 2016 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Follow me on Twitter to stay updated : https://twitter.com/Tizucumacu Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne - 200,7 km Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne - 200,7 km *********************...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah man..just naah
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tole je boljs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBSmb1Qul8E
<Pepelka> Gent - Wevelgem 2015 - HD Full Race - Deinze › Wevelgem - YouTube
<Pepelka> »HD Full race coverage of 2015's insane Gent - Wevelgem«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek but its old
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://youtu.be/DBSmb1Qul8E?t=17m18s
<Pepelka> Gent - Wevelgem 2015 - HD Full Race - Deinze › Wevelgem - YouTube
<Pepelka> »HD Full race coverage of 2015's insane Gent - Wevelgem«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously
<zdobersek> ~~~ ja ~~~
<msev-1> lololol http://bearsimulator.com/
<Pepelka> Bear Simulator
<Pepelka> »Explore, Eat Stuff, Be a Bear!«
<idioterna> zdobersek: a se kej zgodi
<msev-1> evo prvi windowsov demo na novi piti https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4vw3taOVyM
<Pepelka> Windows 10 and Raspberry Pi 3: Controlling a Closed-Loop Wheel - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In this demo, we control a motor and wheel from a Raspberry Pi 3 running Windows 10 IoT Core. The Raspberry Pi 3 is connected to a touch display that allows ...«
<msev-1> :D
<msev-1> hahahaha
<zdobersek> idioterna: ma v ciklon so se spravl dirkat
<msev-1> so prehitel večino linuxašov
<msev-1> :D
<zdobersek> enmal overkill
<zdobersek> to loh linux nared prek bash skript
<idioterna> touch display.
<idioterna> why?
<idioterna> robots don't have fingers.
<msev-1> so amazing so windows
<msev-1> mau se hecam
<msev-1> :D
<idioterna> ja, leta 2015 so sele dobil virtual desktope
<zdobbie_> Donald Drumpf
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/14433/strasljiv_padec_brez_hujsih_posledic.html
<Pepelka> Strašljiv padec brez hujših posledic | Novice | Bicikel.com
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<Pepelka> »Do zares hudega in strašljivega padca je prišlo na dirki za VN Lugana. Nemec Arnold Fiek je padel čez most in na srečo se je lahko rešil.«
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ti si spraševal glede skupne cene http://www.galagomarket.com/index.php/item/display/444/1124_raspberry-pi_raspberry-pi_raspberry-pi-2-model-b,-raspberrypi-2-modb-1gb
<Pepelka> GalagoMarket
<CrazyLemon> tukaj spodaj imaš koliko stane v paketu
<CrazyLemon> 61€
<msev-> Ker od vs je ze reku da bi mel 2x vec rama v rpi3ju
<msev-> Da mu en link prlepm
<msev-> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Liliputing/~3/BApEI2yPwNk/40-odroid-c2-is-faster-has-more-memory-than-raspberry-pi-3.html
<Pepelka> $40 ODROID-C2 is faster, has more memory than Raspberry Pi 3 - Liliputing
<Pepelka> »The Raspberry Pi 3 isn’t the only new low-cost, single-board computer launching today. For $40 you can also now pick up a HardKernel ODROID-C2, which was first announced earlier this month. While the ODROID-C2 costs $5 more than a Raspberry Pi 3, it does have a faster processor, twice as much memory, Gigabit Ethernet, and …«
<matjaz> msev-, vseeno raje vzamem RPi 3
<zdobersek> sellout
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1-WSpiTFR0
<Pepelka> Tour de Suisse 2008 - Stage 5 - Frank Schleck crash - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Frank Schleck loses it on the descent into Caslano after breaking away on stage 5 of the Tour de Suisse 2008. He hits the barriers and flying over and leavin...«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwRYyWn7BEo
<Pepelka> Linus Torvalds was approached by NSA for backdoor in Linux - Nils Torvalds (father of Linus) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Originally posted at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkpIddQ8m2s under a creative commons license.«
<zdobersek> sej to je Linus ze razlagu
<zdobersek> a, njegov vater je nek europarlamentarc?
<idioterna> ja
<zdobersek> komunist!
<msev-> Bolš to k nazifašist :)
<zdobbie> to moram zacet sprasvat znance
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zdobersek
<zdobbie> "na kteri strani Kotnikove bi pa ti bil(a)?!"
<idioterna> zihr ne na strani ledine.
<msev-> Tm k so policaji
<msev-> Sam bi mogu bit tut tko k oni oblecen
<msev-> Hehhe
<upd> 3 svetilke so na travniku
<upd> spet nam žabe kradejo 0.o
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/dz0ny/status/704412123129061377
<Pepelka> dz0ny auf Twitter: "https://t.co/W8OcdplyWd ChromeOS(not chromium build) coming to RPIv3, this is gonna be huge if performance is not bad."
<zdobbie> but it is bad
<dz0ny> Well gl so logical tko da lahko posljes vec kot 2B na enkrat
<zdobbie> what
<zdobbie> zaenkrat bo software zgleda se naprej v 32-bit modeu
<zdobbie> vsaj raspbian pa tista NOOBS stvar
<zdobbie> zdejle sem precekiru, in tastari graf. driverji niso 64-bit ready
<zdobbie> docim bo sel pa software na 64-bit, bos mel pa tkoj vecji memory consumption
<zdobbie> chrome/chromium je pa ze tko pozresen
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a spet al kaj?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zal, dost mam
<zdobbie> charity pa to
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie riiiiiiiight
<zdobbie> ampak ja, timeoutal mi je
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/2vpTVPH.gifv
<upd> http://pastebin.com/gUCg5axC se da to rešit z if ?
<Pepelka> [C++ (with Qt extensions)] int cc = 0; for(int a = 0; a < 5; a += 1) { for(int b = - Pastebin.com
<upd> če je b že bil, in sta a in c obrnjena že bila morm preskočit :D:D
<skyx> danes je pa kar aktivno tukaj ;)
<CrazyLemon> a in c obrnjena?
<CrazyLemon> like..kissing each other?
<upd> vidiš spodaj
<upd> a  0  b  3  c  2
<upd> a  2  b  3  c  0 // SKIP
<upd> get it ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<dz0ny> a nismo to že enkrat reševal?
<upd> tega ne
<CrazyLemon> zakaj c nikoli ni ena?
<upd> sj to ni pomembno imam Å¡e dodatna pravila
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-01
<poetus112> sweet :)
<upd> yeš
<poetus112> ka je kdo ziv tu?
<poetus112> upd, ?
<idioterna> nobenga ni
<upd> valda živimo tu
<upd> sam uro si pa tud pravo našel :d
<poetus112> ob tej uri.
<poetus112> ka te jaz vem jaz sn tu ko je oni cudn mudel MC_saban  tud tu.... drugac me nebi blo :)
<poetus112> sicer pa vec al majn jaz sn samo ponoci onlajn :)
<poetus112> podnevi pa se spi.
<poetus112> ko mira ni.
<poetus112> :)
<upd> true
<poetus112> upd, ze ve kak je to :) evo vidis en vredi tak ko treba je ze tu :)
<upd> heh
<poetus112> cajt je pocasi da gremo spat.
<poetus112> upd od kod tvoj nick tak btw? !upd... kuj neka tralala? al je kak drugi razlog tu zadi?
<upd> ko sem 15 let nazaj začel z linuxom
<upd> in sem vsak dan vpisaval
<upd> update & upgrade
<upd> in sem spisal prvo skripto
<upd> da sem pognal upd
<upd> in je to naredil mi je blo tko fajn da sem si kr tak nick dal
<poetus112> :)
<poetus112> to tud pali... sami je ze 15 let staro bo pocasi treba menjat :)
<upd> a ni ql
<poetus112> men je cist ql se z starih cajtov.
<upd> učasih je bilo še leet na ircnetu da si imel max 4 črke
<upd> :d
<poetus112> eh ircnet :) to je blo fun leta 95 do 99.
<upd> mja men od 00 do 03
<poetus112> pol pa je slo vse v kurac
<upd> zakaj to vsak reče
<upd> pa Å¡e zmer visimo na ircu
<poetus112> ko tak je
<upd> lolol
<poetus112> ja samo ne na ircnetu
<upd> mja vem sam vsen
<upd> zdej 80% folka misli da irc sploh ne obstaja več
<poetus112> kaj naj delam tam? poslusam kako babo kak je lepa al pa kake lepe joske ma? al pa kak me bo dr_love ddosal al pa karkoli... pa komu se da z deco se ukvarjat?
<upd> ker vsak reče da je šlo v kurac
<upd> itaq pa ne vejo kaj je ircnet
<poetus112> saj to je vredi ves shit je sal la fafbuk vecinoma vsaj :D
<upd> mogoče pa ni šel v kurac
<upd> samo mi smo odrasli
<poetus112> in irc je rel sel v kurac. vsaj z vidika to kar je vcasih blo. Vcasih je bil izkren pogovor... pa to ne more odrast.. laho se samo spremeni :)
<upd> no če si bil tam med prvimi pol se ti res zdi da je šlo v kurac
<upd> jaz sem bil med poznimi tak da se mi ni zdel da se je neki spremenil razen da je manj folka
<poetus112> irc je bil vcasih tak ko se ni blo neta pa tega kot bi lahko v prispodobi pismo poslal nekomu.. z razliko da se v zivo pogovarjas z njim. bil je privilegin in izbrana izbira tega... ne samo ena od komunikacij.. v casu ko se niti pomislil nisi da bi nategoval scamal ali obracal kuj tak neka na suho za brez veze za fun...
<poetus112> majn folka je gut osatanejo samo tisti bolj resni ;)
<poetus112> ko se mogoce vejo za kaj se gre.
<upd> heh da, zdej je pa tolk izbire da je tko vsen
<upd> btw a me poznaš
<upd> kak nick si imel tam
<poetus112> poe_T
<upd> nah nikol videl :)
<poetus112> jaz sn bil bolj pridn vecinoma :P
<poetus112> kolk se je le dalo :D
<poetus112> mogoce zato :)
<upd> ehh :)
<poetus112> moj nick je bil tud WB samo to je blo tam 95 96.
<poetus112> ehh :)
<poetus112> lol
<upd> takrat pri nas Å¡e interneta nismo imel
<poetus112> saj mi tud ne. V the casih sem jaz zlorabljal cyber cafeje v mbju pa pred vsem faxe za dostop do neta :)
<poetus112> ok hamradio tud neka samo ne kaj extra.
<upd> aja nimam pojma kaj je to
<poetus112> hamradio je neke vrste mod povezava preko UKV fervenc.
<poetus112> old time wifi :)
<upd> ql
<upd> in kaj zdej delaš
<poetus112> al pa kaj se uporabljajo zdaj v drzavah kjer je cenzura neta oz jim vzamejo net
<poetus112> Zdaj. Affiliate Marketing za fun pa duhovne zadeve. Ne da se mi vec v IT sn prestar za to ze.
<poetus112> ti?
<upd> a tako, sliši se zanimivo, am jaz programiram kar mi pade na misel
<poetus112> programiras v?
<upd> trenutno qt
<poetus112> kot siht al kot fun?
<upd> fun
<poetus112> qt nea poznam. ka pa si takega naredo za fun da je mogoce public?
<upd> ni nič public
<upd> tud ni nič uporabnega, so vsi projekti, kar raziskujem, ali rabim, kar me zanima, tak da drugim ne bi koristilo
<poetus112> kaj pa si sprogramiral pol v qt? tak private?
<poetus112> kar drugim recimo nebi koristlo.
<upd> :)
<poetus112> berem ka je toti QT...
<poetus112> ...
<upd> je kr fajn
<upd> poetus112, http://imgur.com/OTPT8db
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<upd> to bo edini projekt ki bo public
<poetus112> trading?
<upd> zdej pa raziskujem indikatorje za trgovat, avtomatsko trgovanje pa izvajam neke teste, pa Artificial neural network, Deep learning itd
<upd> da
<upd> pa prepoznavo vzorcev se moram Å¡e lotit
<poetus112> ce bos to pogruntal za par mescov se ti neo treba se vec spanat kaj do konca zivljenja :)
<upd> uglavnem dost zabave :)
<poetus112> krasni projekt.
<upd> mja fajn je ko delaš kar te veseli :d
<poetus112> to je edina stvar v kateri lahko naredis en vredi dnar. Se rima ko zima... dost bolj ko pa se spanat na nekem sihtu od jutra do vecera z dneva v dan.. pa vsak dan si bolj sfukan pa bolan. :)
<poetus112> mam enih par frendov ko trejdajo... po 4 do 6 monitorjev ko bulijo v njih po vec ko 8 ur na dan.
<upd> heh ja, je zelo naporno, v 1 letu sem ravno ugotovil, da bo to 5 let preden kaj resnega zaslužiš
<upd> kot pravjo get rich or die trying
<poetus112> z mojga vidika je bolj tak do what you love and get rich  in the process.
<upd> res je, imam motivacijo ker rad to raziskujem, ne da bi pričakoval da bom kdaj bogat lol
<poetus112> od kod pa crpas info za ucenje bota? kak naj predvideva in to?
<upd> na podlagi zgodovine in indikatorjev
<upd> http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?id=chart_school:technical_indicators
<Pepelka> Technical Indicators and Overlays [ChartSchool]
<upd> gre bolj za to, kar se je že zgodilo naj bi se ponovilo
<upd> in pa če se je 2h nekaj prodajal, se bo ob neki točki začelo kupovat
<upd> vse skup je pa en bullshit ki dela v polovici primerov hah
<idioterna> poetus112: js tut na ircnetu visim
<idioterna> nism su nikol dol
<idioterna> od leta 96
<poetus112> upd, na torrenting si pogledal kaj za privat programe ki so tam kot teaching da downloadas pogledas skoz pa vneses not kot dodatno oz alternativno moznost da bot pol sam pogrunta kaj bolj pali? Polek tega je bil vcasih en slovenc mladi pubec koje nagruntal to v nulo njegov graf je sel gor pod 45 stopinskim kotom skor da v ravni crti samo se ne spomnim kak mu je blo ime zdaj mogoce bi lahko tud pogledal malo njegovo filozofijo glede tega.
<poetus112> idioterna si bil pridn skoz :)
<poetus112> idioterna, kolk pa si star?
<upd> poetus112, bom pogledal, ja sej v simulaciji ni težko naredit da gre profit navpično, v realnem je pa čisto drugače
<idioterna> poetus112: 36
<poetus112> upd, kolk se spomnim ga je zaposlil neki fond v tujini pol samo je ziher se kje njegov info na slo forumih. Ne njegov profit je bil realn ko se spomnim ko mi je frend reko glede njega kak mu ratuje to ni mu blo jasno.
<poetus112> idioterna, leto starejsi :)
<poetus112> idioterna, spomnim se nicka... samo verjetno nisi bil kaj extra glasn na ircnetu... tak da ne vem tocno kam bi ga dal :)
<idioterna> nism bil glasen
<idioterna> tut nism hodu na #slovenia
<idioterna> al pa kerkol popularen kanal
<idioterna> pa takrat sem mel nick idiot
<poetus112> ki si pa te bil pol?
<idioterna> potem je pa vedno vec folka hotlo met nick idiot
<idioterna> ja na kanalu od gimnazije pa na radiu student pa na lugos
<poetus112> kere gimnazije?
<idioterna> zdej sm pa v glavnem na sioff networku
<idioterna> poljane
<poetus112> mozno zato se te ne spomnim ceprav nick idioterna mi je nekak znan... sicer pa od kod idiot? :D
<idioterna> dostojevski ane
<idioterna> sej mam pic caki
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/idiot.jpg
<idioterna> no larger resolution
<idioterna> na zalost
<poetus112> upd, aja pa vsi vrendi ko so se ucili to so zaceli 1. samo z eno valuto al pa delnico... recimo kot da bi zacel samo z bitcoinom... up and down kak niha.... varijante tega oz formule pa so jim povedali njihovi mentorji sam kurac je ko se te zadeve vedno spreminjajo z mesca v mesec so vedno drugacne. tak da so se vedno znova ucili spet...
<poetus112> hehe zabar na beciklu :) idioterna :) sicer jaz sn tud zdaj v kwak kwak land oz zivim tu se za 1x.
<idioterna> kva jsm se tle rudiu
<idioterna> pa moji pamzi tut :)
<idioterna> pa tut ze kvakajo
<poetus112> v cem pa je fora tega dostojevskega pa idiota pa to?
<poetus112> sicer pa Ljubljancani so vredi do stajercev ni nobenih problemov men je prav lepo tu :)
<idioterna> sej ne vem zakaj bi bli problemi
<idioterna> tle mamo radi begunce
<idioterna> ce so iz beiruta al pa maribora
<poetus112> ti bom dal enga begunca za uho mudel :D ! :)
<idioterna> :)
<poetus112> :)
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> pomoje je vsak dobrodosel v lj
<poetus112> to je res.
<poetus112> edin problem je da lj ni dobrodosla vsepovsod drugje.
<poetus112> hm upd kolk sem zdaj razmisljal... vse kaj so se mojo frendi ucili in tud kaj se lahko recimo program nauci... je to kaj je ze blo... dost bolj efektivna zadeva bi bila ce bi z live streamov al pa rssov vlekel info in na podlagi tega delal trading za naprej.
<idioterna> ma men tut ne sikajo nikjer drugje
<idioterna> sam js z biciklom pridem pa dnar zapravlam
<idioterna> tko da so kr veseli povsod
<idioterna> evo cak
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/the-most-proverbial-settlement.jpg
<poetus112> idioterna lepo to da slovenija vsaj z enga vidika drzi skup :) pa vem ki je ta slika bla vcasih sn mel bejbo z spodnjega dumpleka :)
<idioterna> ma v radgono grem vsako leto ene petkrat
<idioterna> mislim tja nekam blizu gremo
<idioterna> z mulci
<poetus112> hm idioterna poznas kake bejbe beciklistke?
<idioterna> pa se pol hodimo v park therme kopat
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> mati mojih otrok je
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/easy-tuesday-morning-javor-fast-suni.jpg
<poetus112> mislim take fraj pa ledih.
<idioterna> aja jah
<idioterna> ledih ni, fraj je pa kr
<poetus112> lol
<idioterna> je pa zlo zahtevna zenska tko da
<poetus112> mam enga frenda ko je tud vase sorte...
<poetus112> aja?
<poetus112> kak pa je ime lepoti?
<idioterna> suni
<upd> poetus112, z live je težko dobit uporabne informacije..
<idioterna> mislm js ji nc ne predpisujem kaj lahko pa cesa ne sme
<idioterna> sam do zdej je zgleda se noben ni preprical, da bi z njim kej mela
<idioterna> zakaj ma pa z mano pa tut ne vem
<upd> idioterna, a to pomeni da je lahko z drugimi ?
<idioterna> ja, sure
<poetus112> upd samo head line. ce bi se text vleko polek bi ze moral met zlo fajn reading system da razvozla.... oz da kategorizira vse. samo glede na to kolk se spomnim pa koliko se spreminja ta trg... ce bi to zdruzil z tem kaj je ze znano v ozadju iz zgodovine kak bi naj bilo... ali ce bi naredo en kalup zdruzitve obojega... bi naredo nekaj kaj se  noben ni. vsi analizirajo preteklost in skepajo formule na tem... za zdaj pa vsaj jaz nea vem da bi
<poetus112> kdo tud v to formulo dal tud moznost spremembe v sedanjosti. Oz ce bi obe 2 zdruzil skupaj bi pol prog sam nasel keyworde sprememb z rssov... ce bi se dost dolgo ucil.
<idioterna> ce hoce
<idioterna> ni pa nujno, da je, ane
<idioterna> mislm, sej dogovor velja v obe smeri
<poetus112> idioterna ja pa ja z drugimi no... hm... sicer pa po drugi strani si ti taprav slovenc.. ce ni favsije je za vse dost :D
<idioterna> ja ni z drugimi
<idioterna> mislm
<poetus112> samo nisn mislo tega. sn mislo kako fraj bolj.
<idioterna> ni se srecala nobenga
<upd> idioterna, ok še eno vprašanje, če bi ti vedel da je občasno z drugimi bi bil še z njo ?
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne
<idioterna> mislm sej sva skupi zdej ze skor 17 let
<idioterna> pa kr zaupam v njeno presojo
<idioterna> ni se nikol nardila nobene neumnosti
<poetus112> idioterna, redke so take tak da kr drzi to lepo tak ko treba nea ponujaj prevec okoli :)
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> sej ne ponujam
<idioterna> kaj ona dela je njena stvar kar js je pa moja
<poetus112> aja?
<poetus112> am
<poetus112> idioterna, kolk pa si ti kaj zvest pa to pol? :D
<idioterna> ja, sam pac lazje je skupi zivet
<idioterna> jah
<upd> poetus112, ja sej nekaj takega delam, sam gre počasi
<idioterna> po pravici povedan sva oba precej zadrzana
<idioterna> to je bl filozofska podlaga
<idioterna> da se nima smisla pretvarjat da lahko drugim dolocas kaj lahko pa kaj ne
<upd> no sej, je fajn, moji sem tud povedal, da si je ne lastim
<idioterna> nisva se mela drugih partnerjev
<idioterna> oba sva en drugmu prvi
<idioterna> sam pac brez teh raznih romanticnih predstav o vecni ljubezni
<poetus112> idioterna, prvi?
<idioterna> dokler je fino je fino
<idioterna> ko ne bo vec pa pac
<idioterna> bomo pocakal se da otroc odrastejo, pol pa vsak po svoje
<poetus112> zanimiv pogled :)
<idioterna> prvi partner
<upd> to je zato ker sta oba prva
<idioterna> js nism bil z nobeno drugo punco se, pa ona tut z nobenim drugim tipom
<poetus112> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdCn0Ni9w0I Gremo Mi Po Svoje - VSAK PO SVOJE
<Pepelka> Gremo Mi Po Svoje - VSAK PO SVOJE - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A sploh kdo ve, kdo je, kam gre in kaj je blo pred tem? Veliki pok, bog, kura, jajc? Ni važno -- je, kar je. Kdor zna letet, čeprav brez kril, ima oblak in g...«
<poetus112> tak mislis?
<idioterna> ma ne vem
<idioterna> vazn je sam da se clovek ne slepi
<poetus112> idioterna lepo to slisat sam ce to ni to... kaj pa vem... ce ti pase tak bog ti pozegnaj to ti lahko recem :)
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> kokr zdej stvari kazejo se bova skregala k bova 90
<idioterna> stara
<poetus112> jaz nisn za take fore al je tak ko more bit al pa ko jebe vse skup.
<idioterna> aja isto sva stara
<idioterna> pa tut to mi je top
<poetus112> te te neo vec tak da je cist ql :)
<idioterna> da una fotka je po tem ko je ze dva froca rodila
<idioterna> tko da se ji lahko samo priklonim
<poetus112> no vidis mogoce jih lahk zato ju3 eno rozico kupis pa tud kako lepo besedo das polek :)
<poetus112> oz dans
<idioterna> ma nisva taka da bi si roze kupvala
<idioterna> greva pa skp v hribe lezat v travo pa gledat oblake pa tko
<idioterna> pa vohat roze
<poetus112> probaj za foro :)
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> mislm da ji ne bi blo vsec
<poetus112> tud v teglu oz luncku ne?
<idioterna> aja v teglcu itak nosva roze oba domov
<idioterna> ce so ksne zanimive
<idioterna> pa pol rastejo okol bajte
<idioterna> za darila en drugmu si rajs ponudva en druzga
<idioterna> pa pac
<idioterna> zdej ma ful dela in pol dobi masazo vsak vecer
<idioterna> da lazje zaspi
<poetus112> tud tud pali :)
<idioterna> ja, fajn je
<poetus112> idioterna, lepo to zgleda vsaj navzen no :)
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> navznoter je pa tko da
<idioterna> vsak bi rad tist cesar nima
<idioterna> pa je treba mal meditirat pa met globoke pogovore
<idioterna> pa se pregura
<poetus112> cesa pa recimo ti nimas?
<idioterna> avta :)
<idioterna> sam k ne rabim
<poetus112> saj ves kaj mislim
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> ena mi je rekla hm
<idioterna> lansk let spomladi
<idioterna> da kako vem ce sm bil samo z eno
<idioterna> da mi niso vsec velike prsi
<idioterna> ampak to sm mel sreco da sm lahko ze sprobal, ker so ji zrastle ko sva mela froce :)
<poetus112> to je meni tud rekla :) si lepo posten pa poves da mas rad vlke joske... pol jih nima pa zacne sumit kuj neka na suho za brezveze.
<idioterna> ne to mi je ena druga rekla
<idioterna> k jih ma
<idioterna> sam men niso velke neki zlo hot
<idioterna> jsm bl za suhice
<idioterna> take k jim ni problem 200km na biciklu
<poetus112> :D :D tak ko moj frend :D samo da je beciklistka pa da vredi zgleda :D
<idioterna> no sej sm pol reku da ce bo konc clovestva pa nas bo ful malo ostalo pa bo treba nardit novo generacijo
<poetus112> sicer jaz ne vem v cem je fora da kupis becikl za 6k eur... al pa tam neki ok sicer je lahek samo je pa isti ko vsi drugi ma 2 kolesi pedale pa bremze pa te fore :)
<idioterna> pol bom pomagu
<idioterna> aja eh
<idioterna> js nism nikol kupu dragega bicikla
<idioterna> tak za jurja je cez glavo
<poetus112> pa se to je prevec :)
<poetus112> za becikl
<idioterna> ja to ni prevec
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> dal sm 1300
<idioterna> pa v prvem letu prevozu 12200 km
<idioterna> v drugem pa mal vec ne vem tocno kolk
<idioterna> pa ni nc crknlo
<idioterna> ce bi dal 300 ni sans da zdrzi tolk
<poetus112> ja no ce si tolk gor mogoce se splaca pol tolk.
<idioterna> ja itak ga kupis na 10 let
<poetus112> kak te no moj Rog je se vedno na stajerskem pa je ze star 15 let :)
<idioterna> prejsn k sm ga mel sm dal 220.000 sit
<idioterna> sm zvozu 135.000 km
<idioterna> pol sm pa za 500 ojro prodal :)
<idioterna> je bil pa res vintage ze
<idioterna> 14 let star jeklen colnago
<idioterna> zdej mam pa ciklokros, da lahko dam zimske gume gor tudi
<idioterna> da je poleti specjalka pozimi pa mtb
<poetus112> na bicikle se ne spoznam... mate neke carbonske fore pa take da ga res lahko z enim prstom dvignes pa je lahek ko pero...
<poetus112> pol naj bi bil vredi :)
<idioterna> ma nimam
<idioterna> jsm najcenejsega vzel
<idioterna> pa da je mel disk bremze pa tako ketno da zdrzi
<idioterna> nek aluminijast made in taiwan
<poetus112> to je toti na sliki zg duplek?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislim sej pise colnago gor ampak spodej pa made in taiwan :)
<poetus112> kolk kil pa ma?
<idioterna> 10
<poetus112> ni 10 full dost?
<idioterna> k ne tekmujem mi je vseeno v resnici
<idioterna> kolk vaga
<idioterna> ja je precej
<poetus112> aja ok
<idioterna> sam sej pravim da je cheap
<idioterna> za 6 jurjev bi pa dobil tacga ko isti zgleda
<idioterna> pa 6 kil vaga
<poetus112> za fun je cist ql. Moj Rog je se zelezn tak ko more bit da drzi :D
<idioterna> sam ne vidim fore
<poetus112> jaz tud ne. :) samo jaz se tud ne spanat tolk z tem ko se mi ne da tolk.
<idioterna> ja mene bi hitr napodila suni
<idioterna> ce ne bi redno bicikliral
<poetus112> ona tebe goni? jaz sn mislo da ti njo :D
<poetus112> sicer pa skodi ti zihr nea.
<poetus112> je zdravo za telo in duha :)
<idioterna> ja oba se goniva
<idioterna> mislm, ko so bli mejhni froci sva se mal zredila pa
<idioterna> se je kr poznal na kvaliteti
<idioterna> sva bla bl zatezena
<poetus112> tak ko jaz ko se mi ne da :)
<poetus112> samo ka te ces pride tako obdobje.
<poetus112> tak ko te prime tak te tud mine scajtoma :)
<idioterna> ja mene se ni
<idioterna> pa je zdej ze 20 let kar bicikliram
<poetus112> ti si bolj resn jaz sn bolj freestyle :)
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> nimam kej dost izbire
<poetus112> izbiro mas vedno sam vprasanje je ce jo izberes.
<poetus112> tolazenje da je nimas je sam kujneka.
<idioterna> ja mislim ce hocem s tako zensko zivet pol moram skrbet za njene potrebe
<idioterna> in rabim kondicijo
<idioterna> ce ne si bo pa druzga najdla
<idioterna> in po moje je cist prav tko
<poetus112> hm... to kaj si zdaj rekel... ce hocem... moram... hm... lej to je ravno to ko sem rekel prej al je tako kot mora bit al pa ni nic. Nikol nebi zbral nekoga... ki bi od mene zahteval nekaj... in da bi na podlagi tega pol jaz hotel to... bi Moral... tralala... to je bolj trpincenje kot zveza vsaj z mojega vidika. sam pr dost ljudeh pa pali to in jim je lepo tak :)
<idioterna> eh zahteval
<idioterna> ce mi ne bi blo kul kolesarit pol itak sploh skupi ne bi prsla
<idioterna> ce bi zbolel sm pa tut preprican da bi razumela
<idioterna> ce ne bi pa tut nimam kaj nardit
<poetus112> druga beseda za isto stvar. Samo lej tak kot sn reko ljudje smo si razlicni in hvala bogu da je tak. Enim pase to drugim kaj drugega... ce bi bli vsi isti pol bi bil svet prevec monoton.
<idioterna> js mislm da je dobr da je zahtevna
<poetus112> idioterna, kaj pa tebi pase v zivljenju delat kaj te veseli tolk al pa mogoce bolj kot becikliranje?
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> spolnost, i guess
<poetus112> ok spusti seks... sn mislo kaj druga.
<idioterna> ne vem ce me kej druzga
<idioterna> mislm, rad programiram
<idioterna> ampak to pocnem takrat ko ona rise
<idioterna> biciklirala sva v glavnem skupaj dokler se nisva za otroke odlocila, zdej pa pac en cuva froce drug se pa okol preganja
<idioterna> pol pa zamenjava
<idioterna> no ona se ukvarja se s konjenistvom jaz pa z letali
<idioterna> ampak tega je mal manj zdej ko so otroci
<poetus112> al pa ce ti tak recem. recimo ko si bil se mali... tam pred 15 ce pogledas nazaj... kaj je 1. stvar ki ti pade na pamet da si jo imel veselje pocet?
<idioterna> ja z letali sem se ukvarjal
<idioterna> takrat sem bil modelar
<poetus112> ka si pilot tud?
<idioterna> no sej to sem se vedno
<idioterna> ja jadralno licenco mam
<poetus112> pa letis kaj?
<idioterna> ne, ze ksnih 10 let nisem
<idioterna> drago je
<idioterna> rajs sparam da bodo otroci mel za stanovanje al pa bilokaj
<idioterna> ko dobim ksn projekt da bo placal dobr bom su nardit ppl licenco
<idioterna> to je okol 10k evrov
<idioterna> za pilota motornega letala
<poetus112> moj stric je tud pilot. oz insruktor za te fore jadrilico pa tud za motornega samo v mb ne v lj.
<idioterna> to je kr nice hobi ja samo je drag
<idioterna> bicikliranje je podoben feeling
<idioterna> pa ful cenejse :)
<idioterna> sam se mors namatrat
<idioterna> da se ti droge nardijo v glavi
<poetus112> ja pa ja na biciklu ni isto ko pa ce si v lufti.
<idioterna> ni isto
<poetus112> ti lahko nekaj povem?
<poetus112> tak izkreno.
<idioterna> sure
<poetus112> idioterna hm... samo tak kolk te poslusam oz berem si cisto isti ko moj frend. Kar se mene tice predvsem delam na tem da ljudje sledijo sebi in temu kar oni hocejo kar oni zelijo kaj je njihovo veselje... to je tisti aspekt ko sem ga omenil prej oz del tega... da delam na duhovnosti oz psihi... in kar se tebe tice preko tvojih besed vedno njo in njene aspekte postavljas pred sebe.. recimo "<poetus112> hm... to kaj si zdaj rekel... ce
<poetus112> hocem... moram...<poetus112> hm... to kaj si zdaj rekel... ce hocem... moram..." ampak tudi vem kako deluje um... in ko ima um nekaj kar si misli da zeli sam po sebi isce opravicila da opravicuje razloge za kaj je tako in zakaj je to dobro. In ta um po tem daje cloveka in njegove ambicije dol v nic z opravicevanji sem in tja tralala. Recimo 100% sem da tvoje letenje ne trpi zaradi tvoje ideje ampak njene... za otroke itd. Je pa tud res da
<poetus112> otroci se bodo morali znajti sami si ustvariti svoje premozenje in svoj denar... edino tako se lahko naucijo skrbeti zase in za svojo druzino tak ko si se ti nauco. Lahko skrbis za njih jih ucis ampak prej al slej jih tud moras izpustit da si ustvarijo svoje lahko jim sicer nudis kaj jim lahko ampak da se odreces eni taksni strasti kot je recimo letenje... katero se ne more primerjati z programiranjem ali beciklom svoboda in obcutki ki
<poetus112> jih cutis v zraku... niso primerljivi z nicemer. In da sebi odreces to zaradi taksnih ali drugacnih razlogov.... kaj pa vem... mogoce bi blo fajn da bi se izzivel kaj takega al pa drugega sproti... predn se to kopici pa kopici pa na 1x ko ti je ze cisto dost vse vseka vun na 1x pa te odpele cist.
<idioterna> ja cist stekam kaj hoces povedat
<idioterna> jsm z nule zacel in nocem da otroc tut z nule zacnejo
<idioterna> mislm da je dobro da majo fallback
<idioterna> ker ce z nule zacnes je velik slabse zivljenje, moras velik bolj zoprne kompromise sklepat
<idioterna> pa ona ni hotla met otrok
<idioterna> js sm jo preprical da sva se v to spustila
<idioterna> no sej je trajalo ksne 5 let
<idioterna> da se je omehcala
<idioterna> ce bi bil samski bi ziher vec letel, sam bi tudi ziher manj bicikliral
<idioterna> to pa ne bi blo tok kul za moje zdravje
<poetus112> mogoce pa bi najdo kaj druga namesto tega :)
<poetus112> avto mas pol al nimas?
<idioterna> nimam
<poetus112> ona ga ma?
<idioterna> ne
<poetus112> kak pa hodis v sluzbo pa to?
<idioterna> s kolesom
<poetus112> pozimi?
<idioterna> seveda
<poetus112> si blizu sluzbe doma pol?
<poetus112> kje pa delas?
<idioterna> ja zdej doma delam pa se peljem en krog cez hribe tukaj
<idioterna> vcasih sem delal na zemanti
<idioterna> so mi zrihtal tus
<idioterna> vedno sem si najdu tak job da sem mel kopalnico
<poetus112> cez hribe ki pa si doma pol?
<poetus112> sicer jaz tud nimam avta pa v lj tud becikla ne mel sem samo se ne spala ko kradejo pune :)
<idioterna> tle v zalogu
<idioterna> vsak dan grem na javor
<poetus112> vem ki je to sem bil vcasih tam v polju pa tud v vevcah doma.
<poetus112> zdj v domzalah.
<idioterna> no te hribi tle gor so mi za trening
<poetus112> oz preserju. tam blizu... samo tu vsak rece da je v domzalah tak da jaz tud :)
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> sej vem kje je to ja
<idioterna> se velikrat peljem skozi al pa mimo domzal
<idioterna> grem kr pogosto na crnivc al pa jezersko
<idioterna> al pa cel krog
<poetus112> za siht pa programiras?
<idioterna> ja
<poetus112> v?
<idioterna> trenutno?
<idioterna> python in go
<poetus112> kaj pa appe? php al pa kaj drugega?
<poetus112> oz aplikacije za smart phone.
<idioterna> temu se izogibam
<poetus112> why?
<idioterna> bolj sm za sistemske reci
<idioterna> backende pa clustre pa to
<poetus112> ja samo kurc kak bos pol zasluzo dnar za izpit pa to :)
<poetus112> recimo vcasih grem pogledat na http://www.spovednica.com/ ce bi se najdo en ko bi naredo app za to za android pa iphone... bi zlo fajn zasluzo... ce bi slo to world wide. sam z oglasi recimo.
<Pepelka> Spovednica.com - anonimna virtualna spoved.... povej, spovej, izpovej...
<idioterna> ker izpit?
<idioterna> aja za ppl?
<idioterna> sej dost zasluzim, pa nic se mi ne mudi
<poetus112> samo ime bo mogo dat... recimo... "My Sin today was" oz nekaj takega marketinskega udarnega... ko je ze nekaj appov za to sam so bolj soft... :)
<poetus112> ti ze ves :)
<poetus112> nc bot treba spat pocasi. ju3 morm bit ob 12 avf :)
<idioterna> ja lahko noc
<idioterna> js grem pa froce zbudit pocas
<poetus112> tak nice chat idioterna & upd hm... sam updja ni vec. ok Lahko noc :)
<idioterna> majo bazen cez eno uro
<idioterna> srecno
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> "Obregnil se je tudi na proteste, ki so potekali konec tedna, v katerih je bilo po njegovem mnenju prav komično opazovati gejevske aktiviste, ki so migrante pozdravljali v arabščini. “Takšne, kot so oni, pri njih obešajo,” je bil jasen Janša."
<zdobbie> http://nova24tv.si/slovenija/v-zivo-jansa-novakova-in-zidansek-o-migrantih/
<Pepelka> Janša: Lažna solidarnost je sprejemati vse, ki želijo priti sem | Nova24TV
<Pepelka> »"Prava solidarnost je, da se skuša pomagati najbolj ranljivi skupini ljudi, lažna solidarnost pa je, da se sprejema vse, tudi tiste, ki se selijo, ker so v nekaterih državah socialni dodatki večji kot povprečna plača v njihovih državah," je dejal Janez Janša na javni tribuni o migrantski krizi, ki je potekala v Celju.  Zbor za republiko (ZZR) in Inštitut dr. Antona Korošca sta organizirala javno tribuno, na kateri poteka debata o migrants
<zdobbie> ... ne znam prav sprocesirat, kaj je stem hotu povedat
<zdobbie> s tem
<pitastrudl> js tut ne
<zdobersek> ping
<zdobersek> jabuk: plz
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> k
<pitastrudl> ping
<jabuk> pitastrudl: pong
<CrazyLemon> noping
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/JZdziarski/status/704419750357630976
<Pepelka> Jonathan Ździarski auf Twitter: "The first uses of my iOS forensics tools were in terrorism and kidnapping cases. Not long after, cops were using it for girlfriends’ phones."
<zdobbie> priorities!
<msev-> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/razkrivamo-policisti-koprivnikarja-vendarle-ustavili-namerno-petrovic-posredoval-fotografijo-vozila.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Vir trdi: policisti Koprivnikarja ustavili namerno, kranjska policija že nadaljuje notranji nadzor
<Pepelka> »Konec novembra lani so škofjeloški policisti ustavili ministra Koprivnikarja, ko se je vračal z večerne prireditve. Minister je takrat dejal, da ima občutek, da je bil ustavljen namerno, a je notranja preiskava pokazala, da policista nista namerno ustavila ministra. S PU Kranj so sporočili, da se zaradi novih razkritij notranji nadzor že nadaljuje.«
<zdobersek> baje da je to cist normalno
<idioterna> a da polcajem narocijo da morjo nekoga ustavt
<zdobersek> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ja.. pa cerar is next
<zdobersek> na sioffu sem ze dal outsiderja na ignore, pol jih je blo pa prevec
<zdobersek> pa sem ragepartnu
<CrazyLemon> wrong window? :D
<msev-> lol
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, zdej nas je ze pol s tega kanala na sioffu
<zdobersek> tko da where r u
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pa nism js za ta slo-tech troll party :)
<zdobersek> ja, pametno
<yang> ker kanal na sioff
<zdobersek> #slo-tech
<yang> aja ke pa ne hodm
<zdobersek> tud pametno
<napsy> http://www.meetup.com/Slovenian-Go-lang-User-Group/events/228227369/
<Pepelka> Ljubljana Golang Meetup: Almost-Spring Edition - Slovenian Golang User Group (Ljubljana)- Meetup
<Pepelka> »A lot of people think that gophers go into hibernation during the winter months but that's not the case. We were out there, tunnelling away like there's no tomorrow!&nbsp;But now, dear gophers, it's t«
<CrazyLemon> danes pa nova različica openssl! lots of bugfixes..so they say :)
<napsy> \o/
<napsy> kwa bomo dans kompajlal
<CrazyLemon> Prometna nesreča na kolesarski stezi med Koprom in Izolo.
<CrazyLemon> you dont see that oftern!
<CrazyLemon> often!
<skyx> napsy: te pridem gledat :P
<napsy> kamot :)
<zdobersek> a bo kej za jest?
<napsy> mislim da je ena trgovina dost bliz :)
<zdobersek> torej ne
<zdobbie> napsy: https://twitter.com/dysinger/status/622582038982299648
<Pepelka> Tim Dysinger auf Twitter: "Can't reach the pedals. no brakes. gaining speed. eyes bulging in horror. technical debt crash eminent. http://t.co/Jz2toB2cbm"
<napsy> lol
<CrazyLemon> .apt python-notify2
<jabuk> python-notify2 {trusty (14.04LTS), vivid, wily, xenial}
<CrazyLemon> https://mta.openssl.org/pipermail/openssl-announce/2016-March/000066.html
<Pepelka> [openssl-announce] OpenSSL Security Advisory
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/SandersForPresident/comments/48fsz6/fellow_berners_please_do_not_be_discouraged_after/
<Pepelka> Fellow Berners, PLEASE DO NOT be discouraged after today. Mentality brace yourselves for the long fight. Clinton will likely win 8-9 states to Bernie's 2-3. But Bernie has favorable ground AFTER today. Just some perspective. Keep fighting the good fight! : SandersForPresident
<jabuk> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzYyL2FuY2hvcm1hbi42NjJkYS5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/009ee80f/1c0/anchorman.jpg
<Pepelka> »If your state votes today, please VOTE! Every vote counts. Delegates are proportional so the higher percentage Bernie gets, the better...even if...«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Quickly Batch Rename Files In Linux With These 3 GUI Tools  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/kQ5qAiVSeVA/quickly-batch-rename-files-in-linux.html
<anny_> dan
<idioterna> o anny_
<CrazyLemon> a trojanc je tudi ne telemachu
<CrazyLemon> na*
<anny_> kje? kaj?
<idioterna> vids, yang, noben se noce s homofobi pogovarjat.
<yang> jst delam
<idioterna> sam pravm
<CrazyLemon> delaš s homofobi? :D
<yang> tud
<yang> bbl
<upd> https://www.rt.com/news/334053-calais-eviction-motorway-clashes/
<Pepelka> Calais ‘Jungle’ evictees block motorway in chaotic night clashes with French police (VIDEOS) — RT News
<Pepelka> »Around 150 migrants, some armed with iron bars, have attempted to block or climb lorries traveling towards the Eurotunnel, as clashes with police continued into the night in chaotic scenes surrounding the Calais refugee ‘Jungle’ camp in France.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si testiral popcorntime.sh ?
<CrazyLemon> tale go-peerflix keeps d/c me from teh internet :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: men vse dela :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny teb itak vedno vse dela an :)
<skyx> :D
<dz0ny> sure
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<sasa84> zdobbie: <3
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> sup sasa84
<sasa84> elow idioterna! ;)
<zdobersek> hey sasa84
<sasa84> it's not zdobbie, it's zdobersek himself!
<sasa84> praise the lord :D
<zdobbie> :?
<sasa84> it's not zdobersek, it's zdobbie himself!
<idioterna> praise that metal band from finland?
<sasa84> a so uni lordi? :D
<idioterna> a ni to isto
<sasa84> so bli v cerknici par let nazaj :D
<zdobersek> lol
<idioterna> kr uredu
<idioterna> mislm dobr combo
<sasa84> kao ker so čarovnice pa to...in so hotel v cerknici nastopat :D
<idioterna> jsm v ulan batorju boney m poslusu
<idioterna> sam ne prov dolg :)
<sasa84> uuu, boney m!
<sasa84> by the rivers ob...
<sasa84> of
<zdobersek> BAABIILOOOON
<idioterna> ja, sam pac
<sasa84> yeahhhh
<idioterna> ce to poslusas v ulan batorju
<sasa84> gruuuuuuviiiiii
<idioterna> je neki posebnga.
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> zdobersek: a si disco boy?
<idioterna> k da bi prsu v take absurdne sanje
<zdobersek> sasa84: niti ne
<idioterna> js tut ne
<zdobersek> but I GOTTA GO HOME
<zdobersek> HOME
<zdobersek> HOME
<idioterna> sm pa mel zanimivo izkusnjo pred kratkim
<sasa84> včasih pa paše ;)
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atyvdC15HFA
<Pepelka> Moby - Everloving - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Oslo - Bergen http://nrkbeta.no/2009/12/18/bergensbanen/«
<dz0ny> sasa84: hi
<dz0ny> sasa84: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ccd4JzLW4AEqnHm.jpg:large
<sasa84> dz0ny: !!! juhuuuu !!!
<idioterna> sasa z multiplosklerozo?
<sasa84> slava BP!
<idioterna> al kva to pomen
<idioterna> MS
<idioterna> microsoft?
<dz0ny> murska sobota
<idioterna> se hujs k ms
<sasa84> ej đonko, mam kr lj :D
<idioterna> lj saso
<idioterna> ke jo vids?
<sasa84> mhm
<idioterna> mogoce bi slo tut lj sasa
<sasa84> ps. idioterna tole je pa malo drugae kot slov. železnice :P
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> vceri sva bla ze na tem da se zacneva onegavit
<idioterna> pol sva pa tole gledala na repeat pomoje ksno urco
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CceLiunVIAAKIcB.jpg:large
<dz0ny> zdej manjka PO STLA
<zdobbie> te tablce stanejo 120EUR
 * dz0ny off
<idioterna> zdobbie: ne sam to
<idioterna> se za na bicikl je ne mors dobit
<dz0ny> zdobbie: lej pa res https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcPpqKTUYAAMxGM.jpg:large
<zdobbie> poznam CE LJAN
<dz0ny> one of us https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cb5tHusWEAAcg0t.jpg (maybe?)
<idioterna> men je najbl nice KR NEKI
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ca7gVxoWAAArMIG.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> such a weird name for a girl..Dreka
<idioterna> men je pa vsec
<idioterna> najbrz pakistanka
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> kokr 'suni'
<zdobersek> al Suuni
<CrazyLemon> Söni ?
<zdobersek> soon-e
<idioterna> dej ne blod
<idioterna> suni je iz turcije
 * CrazyLemon se prekriža
<CrazyLemon> molil bom za njeno dušo
<sasa84> kaj se dogaja s CrazyLemon? :D
<idioterna> js upam da insurgency poganja
<CrazyLemon> samo če gremo doi!
<zdobersek> idioterna: je res iz turcije?
<CrazyLemon> !g insurgency turkish map
<Pepelka> Template:Turkish Insurgency Detailed Map - Wikipedia, the free ... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Turkish_Insurgency_Detailed_Map
<CrazyLemon> i was so hopeful
<idioterna> zdobersek: ne
<sasa84> *zEh*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/drugo/v-enem-od-begunskih-centrov-nasli-tisocletja-stare-kipce/387123
<Pepelka> V enem od begunskih centrov našli tisočletja stare kipce :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Slovenska policija je v enem izmed začasnih begunskih bivališč ob meji s Hrvaško po odhodu prebežnikov našla tri predmete velike zgodovinske vrednosti, ki naj bi bili po neuradnih podatkih stari več ...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pomagej
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek with what
<zdobersek> revolt
<idioterna> chokepoint!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7nhygaGOmo
<Pepelka> Fido vs Spot — Animal vs Robot - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The robot's lifelike movement catches the attention of a real dog. The uncanny uncanine valley. This is the latest quadruped robot from Google's Boston Dynam...«
<matjaz> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cc/Tablica_KR_VAVICA.jpg
<matjaz> toile je najboljša tablica
<matjaz> tole*
<sasa84> lol matjaz
<matjaz> pa eš avto je ena krvavica. podolgovata krvava zadeva :)
<matjaz> Å¡e*
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a greš insurgency?
<CrazyLemon> rabmo Å¡e enga za pvp
<CrazyLemon> 5:5
<matjaz> ne morm, nism še naložu Steama :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz wat
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> fresh install
<CrazyLemon> meh!
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> upsi dejzi :P
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 4.km JV od POSTOJNE @02/03/2016 00:49:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.75+N,+14.25+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-02
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km  J od ŽELEZNIKOV @02/03/2016 02:28:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.17+N,+14.16+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 7.km  J od ŽELEZNIKOV @02/03/2016 06:57:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.16+N,+14.16+E
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/MlpfwSq.png
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/SHuuzWv.jpg
<slax0r> jutro
<dz0ny> It's over http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/mar/01/super-tuesday-results-bernie-sanders-campaign
<Pepelka> The cold, hard truth: it's game over, Bernie | Richard Wolffe | Opinion | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Like Clinton in 2008, Sanders refuses to accept the reality of defeat. In contrast, Hillary now has her eyes on the prize, and a ruthless Republican opponent«
<zdobersek> nope
<zdobersek> Obama ni prsu v prednost pred 35. al 36. stateom
<zdobersek> bodoci statei so pa dost bolj competitive kokr jug
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> .yt bob sun is shining
<jabuk> Sun is Shining Bob Marley https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOoHTcuORcY
<idioterna> youtube bob!
<slax0r> je kdo od vas se kaj igral z stenografijo?
<slax0r> ali pa uporablja v everyday life? :)
<idioterna> misls stenografijo al steganografijo?
<idioterna> k stenografija je realtime pisanje po nareku
<idioterna> steganografija pa skrivanje sporocil v druga sporocila
<slax0r> steno, as in steno kb layout
<idioterna> aha to ne
<idioterna> js na normalnm qwerty komot dohajam folk k normalno hitr govori
<slax0r> ja saj, bolj hobi ;0
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84_> slax0r: jaz nucam, ko mi mami narroči stvari za v trgovino :P
<sasa84_> jutro slax0r in idioterna :D
<slax0r> jutro sasa84_ :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.4°C @02.03.2016 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% zahodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:42:46, Kulminacija: 11:18:38, Sončni zahod: 16:54:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 11min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ooooooo..noice
<sasa84_> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 4.6°C @02.03.2016 9:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% severozahodnik 0.52 m/s (1.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:40:40, Kulminacija: 11:16:17, Sončni zahod: 16:51:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 11min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> juhu CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> o/
<yang> o sasa
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ o/
<CrazyLemon> wth..banka koper začela zaračunavat "nadomestilo za vodenje kartičnega računa"
<sasa84_> yang: elow
<zdobersek> heeey sasa84_
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 5°C @02.03.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81% zahodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:37:17, Kulminacija: 11:12:29, Sončni zahod: 16:47:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 10min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> :notbad:
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kr tolaži se ja :)
<zdobersek> :\ zakvaj si tak
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Translate Any Text You Select On Your Linux Desktop With A Keyboard Shortcut And Notifications  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ugG86ITRw9w/translate-any-text-you-select-on-your.html
<sasa84_> wihaaaaa zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.5°C @02.03.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67% zahodnik 3.4 m/s (12.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:42:46, Kulminacija: 11:18:38, Sončni zahod: 16:54:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 11min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> meh..sam 0.1
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 5°C @02.03.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81% zahodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:37:17, Kulminacija: 11:12:29, Sončni zahod: 16:47:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 10min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> mah
<idioterna> tle je prov lustn sonck
<sasa84_> mi mamo tud sončka :D
<sasa84_> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 9.9°C @02.03.2016 11:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% jugozahodnik 1.46 m/s (5.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:40:40, Kulminacija: 11:16:17, Sončni zahod: 16:51:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 11min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> pustojna
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> :|
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<zdobersek> jabuk je su
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobersek> ja ne ni
<pitastrudl> ja vem ja
<zdobersek> poj pa ne pis ok!
<pitastrudl> ╭∩╮( ͡°﻿ ͜ʖ͡°)
<zdobersek> froc en
<pitastrudl> u wanna go m8
<pitastrudl> (ง ° ͜ ʖ °)ง
<zdobersek> 1 on 1
<zdobersek> awp_india
<pitastrudl> cu@lan
<zdobersek> u ready to go reket?
<zdobersek> zdej majo neki na poljskem
<pitastrudl> ladies first
<zdobersek> nek major-wannabe
<pitastrudl> ☐ Not REKT ☑ Tyrannosaurus REKT
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> a iem katowice?
<zdobersek> mhm
<pitastrudl> ja sam itak ni valve sponsored
<pitastrudl> ni case dorpov
<pitastrudl> dropov*
<zdobersek> ohnoes
<zdobersek> will u manage little boi
<pitastrudl> nein
<notpitastrudl> hue
<zdobersek> 99999
<zdobersek> vsaj bo5 je na konc
<pitastrudl> marko <3
<zdobersek> ?
<pitastrudl> ( . ) ( . )
<zdobersek> EXACTLY
<pitastrudl> silly sošolci
<zdobersek> notpitastrudl: welcome, fellow kid!
<pitastrudl> kek
<idioterna> http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/kofi-annan-on-why-drug-bans-are-ineffective-a-1078402.html
<Pepelka> Kofi Annan On Why Drug Bans Are Ineffective - SPIEGEL ONLINE
<Pepelka> »Drugs are dangerous, but current narcotics policies are an even bigger threat because punishment is given a greater priority than health and human rights. It's time for regulations�that put lives and safety first, argues former UN Secretary-General Kofi Annan.«
<idioterna> neki za yanga
<zdobersek> rad bi konzumiral, pa ga skrbi, da ga savsnejo
<zdobersek> *vsejasno*
<pitastrudl> ke je jabuk
<pitastrudl> dz0ny: halp
<dz0ny> nodejs uptime 1week
<zdobersek> .yt that's not good enough william turner
<jabuk> Why is the Rum Gone? - Remix https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JImcvtJzIK8
<dz0ny> zdobersek: keep browser tab open for a week and complain then
<zdobersek> dz0ny: safari, works like a charm
<zdobersek> must be m'contributions
<dz0ny> oh so you gone to the dark side?
<zdobersek> ne, zdej furamo svoj suffer
<zdobersek> v STBjih
<idioterna> apple pa res ni dark
<slax0r> depends
<zdobersek> the most shiny turd?
<idioterna> definitely the shiniest turd i've ever seen
<idioterna> dark je lenovo
<idioterna> al pa h'p
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<pitastrudl> kr toplo dons
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.8°C @02.03.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% zahodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:42:46, Kulminacija: 11:18:38, Sončni zahod: 16:54:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 11min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme hamburg
<jabuk> Hamburg, Germany: 7.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Hamburg__DE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GMXX0049_f.html
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @02.03.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% zahodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:39:57, Kulminacija: 11:15:22, Sončni zahod: 16:50:48
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 10min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12°C @02.03.2016 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% severozahodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:42:46, Kulminacija: 11:18:38, Sončni zahod: 16:54:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 11min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> všeč mi je ta strava
<CrazyLemon> ker laže
<CrazyLemon> kr alot
<CrazyLemon> v mojo korist :D
<sasa84_> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 11.2°C @02.03.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53% jugozahodnik 3.57 m/s (12.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:40:40, Kulminacija: 11:16:17, Sončni zahod: 16:51:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 11min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: ti si že pr endomodu goljufal!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ never
<CrazyLemon> pa v uri pa pol porabi cca 8% baterije
<sasa84_> oja! usedel si se v avto in fural 70!
<CrazyLemon> kar je kr kul
<sasa84_> we dont buy your crap!
<sasa84_> *fairtrade*
<sasa84_> zdej pa neham :P
<zdobersek> ne nehat!
<sasa84_> .yt queen don't stop me now
<jabuk> Queen - Don't Stop Me Now (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM
<CrazyLemon> https://www.strava.com/activities/506834619
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Koper - Rižana - Lazaret - Koper near | Times and Records | Strava
<zdobersek> I'M HAVING SUCH A GOOD TIME
<sasa84_> wihaaaaa zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa eno nono sm skoraj zbil \o/
<sasa84_> lies, all lies CrazyLemon!
<zdobersek> tak si
<CrazyLemon> pa nona kr hodi po cesti pa pol prečka cesto brez da bi pogledala če gre avto ali pa recimo 80+kg težk kolesar
<idioterna> jah
<CrazyLemon> 123	Luka Mezgec	2:09	38.5km/h
<CrazyLemon> 123	Dražen Matešić	2:09	38.5km/h
<CrazyLemon> :$
<idioterna> na sibkejse je treba pazit
<zdobersek> jebenti
<zdobersek> se jst sem za Mezgecom dol s Kozjaka zaostaju
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sej sm pazu..sm Å¡el na drug pas da jo prehitim
<CrazyLemon> pa se ona odločla da gre tudi na drug pas
<idioterna> gres pa nazaj na prvega ne
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sej sm no..nism js sasa84_ da ne vem kako se kolo vozi
<idioterna> a sasa ne ve?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: jaz furam bicikl po lj!
<yang> tisti v cirkusih obvladajo kolo
<sasa84_> ne morš primerjat šmarij pa lj!
<yang> ko delajo akrobacije
<yang> poznam take k mislijo da obvladajo kolo sam z CPP so pa skregani
<yang> zdaj pa pomisli, ce taki se avte vozijo, pa ni cudno da je tok nesrec
<yang> sasa ti zivis zdaj v lj ?
<yang> bbl
<idioterna> yang zivi v zmoti
<idioterna> si kr domislja da za kolesarje in voznike veljajo enaki predpisi
<zdobersek> a ni on iz LJ?
<slax0r> a hoces povedat da se z kolesom lahko peljes vec kot 130 po AC?
<anny_> dan
<slax0r> noc
<zdobersek> exactly
<anny_> wow
<anny_> zdajle greste spat?
<slax0r> da
<slax0r> a mas kaj proti?
<idioterna> it's called time zones.
<idioterna> UGT
<anny_> hm
<anny_> sonce sije :)
<slax0r> ne pa ne
<idioterna> ja ful lep dan je
 * anny_ potrebuje nova očala :)
<slax0r> idioterna: anny_ je UGT prekrsila ze ob prihodu
<anny_> z veseljem
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> ker je zenska!
 * anny_ slaps idioterna with trout
<idioterna> sej sm si zasluzu ampak vseen
<slax0r> he speaks the truths
<slax0r> anyhoo
<idioterna> zdej si anny ful bols predstavla kako je k se pripadnik priviligirane skupine norca dela iz sibkejsih
<slax0r> dobrodosla anny_ :)
<anny_> fu
<idioterna> anny_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjA98mrJJO0#t=37m28
<Pepelka> Boys Will Be Boys: Deconstructing Masculinity and Manhood at Dartmouth - YouTube
<Pepelka> »On Monday, July 8, The Center for Gender and Student Engagement (CGSE) and The Tucker Foundation welcomed sociologist and acclaimed author, Michael Kimmel to...«
<slax0r> anny_: jezna
<slax0r> run
<idioterna> sej je prov da je jezna
<idioterna> there is abject injustice in this world
<idioterna> sej bo video pogledala pa bo takoj vedla kaj sm mislu
<anny_> zaman skušaš napeljati vodo na svoj mlin
<anny_> videa niti nisem odprla
<zdobersek> OH SNAP
<idioterna> aha no skoda
<anny_> niti ne mislim
<idioterna> sorry, hotu sm rect
<idioterna> ker si zenska
<idioterna> this is so easy :(
<slax0r> :)
<idioterna> ja sam men se res zdi zalostn
<idioterna> ne smesn
<idioterna> drugac je pa voda ze na mojem mlinu anny_
<idioterna> Resultat
<idioterna> Nein
<idioterna> Die Vorlage wurde mit 50.8% abgelehnt.
<anny_> me ne zanima
<idioterna> ok se bom delu da je nepomembno
<zdobersek> a te ne zanima, ker si ...
<idioterna> i'm not gay.
<idioterna> aja to si njej reku :)
<anny_> bi
<slax0r> kdo bi?
<idioterna> jsm ze
<idioterna> ampak bi se
<slax0r> kukije, ane?
<idioterna> nah, ta video
<idioterna> slax0r: dej ti tut poglej
<yang> !g draga, ne budi peder
<Pepelka> Riblja Čorba - Draga ne budi peder - YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Raqfn01giUo
<slax0r> do I have to?
<idioterna> teb bo tut kul anekdota
<idioterna> ja, pomoje mors
<slax0r> k
<slax0r> ql
<yang> anny jst sem pa mislu da ste vsi svingerji lgbt
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> fucked up isn't it?
<idioterna> privilege is invisible to those who have it
<slax0r> that's,...true
<slax0r> I guess
<slax0r> should I care?
<idioterna> ja sej to pol rece
<idioterna> ja teb je loh vseen
<idioterna> k si white male
<slax0r> are you sure?
<idioterna> ja
<slax0r> dammit
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Install Transmission 2.90 on Ubuntu from a PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/mX30Vb9G6sY/transmission-torrent-client-ubuntu-ppa
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: vidis da dela Pepelka
<slax0r> k si zadnic reku da iz foruma ne shouta postov
<idioterna> sej mi je zal da sm jo razjezu ampak dokler se ljudje ne razjezijo se nc ne spremeni
<slax0r> koga to? anny_ ?
<yang> jst pa upam da bom v naslednmu lajfu crnc, pa da bom uspel z muzko
<idioterna> enkrat se bo tok razjezila da bo za gay rights
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> leave me alone
<idioterna> yang je se dalec
<slax0r> anny_: we care for you
<idioterna> on se more se ene 50x reinkarnirat
<idioterna> da bo sploh loh steku te stvari
<yang> zakaj 50x
<idioterna> to je moja strokovna ocena
<idioterna> glede na tvoje karma tocke v mojem excelu
<idioterna> pardon, librecalcu
<yang> pol se mors ti 51x k pravs da reinkarnacija ne obstaja
<idioterna> jsm ze mel nirvano
<idioterna> se mi ni treba vec
<slax0r> js sm se v teh zadnjih 15min pogovora najmanj 10x zgubu
<yang> a ko si bil zadet od m...
<slax0r> dafuq are we on about?
<idioterna> od m?
<idioterna> morfija?
<yang> ja
<idioterna> ne, tist itak sploh ni nc zlo duhovnga
<zdobersek> MARIJUANA
<idioterna> sam zadet si
<idioterna> pocas se vse dogaja
<idioterna> ce hoces nirvano rabs dmt al pa lsd
<slax0r> idioterna: a karma points mas v excelu?
<idioterna> ja, da ne pozabm
<slax0r> how many do I have?
<idioterna> si zapisujem
<idioterna> amm
<idioterna> 44200 pa 8000 bonusa k se nisi uni bakici vrinu v vrsto prejsn mesec
 * yang se smeji
<slax0r> idioterna: a je to dobro al slabo?
<idioterna> ja v primerjavi z yangom se nimas cesa bat no
<slax0r> kul
<idioterna> tut ce se bos reinkarniru zihr naus podgana u naslednm lajfu :)
<slax0r> ouyea
<yang> ja odvosn
<idioterna> o tanov ytdl pa v ogg sprav audio
<idioterna> how nice
<yang> ce rad speca ljudi, pol bo mogoce podgana, drgac pa kej drucga
<anny_> bunch of idiots
<yang> anny je jezna
<slax0r> anny_: zakaj smo pa zdaj idioti?
<slax0r> to je mal harsh
<anny_> grem počet kaj pametnejšega
<anny_> pa ne računajte, da bom še koga pozdravila
<zdobersek> anny_: o hai
<zdobersek> k bai?
<idioterna> kr nej bo jezna
<idioterna> ce ji bo preostank zivljenja zal da je podprla primca je to se mila kazen
<slax0r> dafuq did I just witness?
<slax0r> what's her weakspot to get her so worked up? :d
<slax0r> :d
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> jah
<slax0r> dafuq
<idioterna> prot gay rights je glasovala
<idioterna> je pa ful feministka in borka za pravice zensk
<slax0r> ah
<idioterna> in ko ji reces "ker si zenska"
<idioterna> kr zaboli
<slax0r> gotcha
<idioterna> sej mi je kr bad tko tezit
<idioterna> sam kurc, ce se ni hotla v njihovo kozo postavt, se morm tut js pretvarjat, da se ne znam v njeno
<slax0r> zakaj pa potem tezis?
<slax0r> ah
<zdobersek> hypocrites
<slax0r> hypocities?
<zdobersek> !g hypocrite
<Pepelka> Hypocrite | Define Hypocrite at Dictionary.com http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hypocrite
<idioterna> nesramn je od nje da je podprla tipa k bi zdej rad prepovedal splav
<idioterna> pa tut dost nerazsodno, imo
<slax0r> !g hypocity
<Pepelka> HYPOCITY s.r.o. http://www.hypocity.cz/
<slax0r> k
<idioterna> hippo bank
<idioterna> too fat to fail
<slax0r> prepovedat splaw, anti-gay shits, etc, se mi vse zdi kot cisto vsiljevanje lastne idiologije na druge
<slax0r> splav*
<slax0r> ffs
<zdobersek> too late, je ze sla
<slax0r> saj se vedno lahko povem svoje mnenje, ali ne?
<idioterna> sej ona ni prot gay rights, razn posvojitev se ji zdi sporna :)
<idioterna> tko k "js nimam nc prot pravicam zensk, sam volt jim pa ne bi pustu"
<slax0r> pa na splosno pravim
<idioterna> ja sej js tut
<slax0r> zenska je za tepst k otrokov ni doma
<slax0r> da bos mel mal materiala za drugic k pride
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> to je pomoje ze prevec violent
<idioterna> imagery
<idioterna> plus jsm tut feminist
<idioterna> in verjamem da bi mel vsi koristi od tega, da bi mel vsi enake pravice
<slax0r> nikol nisem bil proti
<slax0r> je blo misljen kot hec
<idioterna> bedn mi je da ji morm tko unict dan :(
<slax0r> ce se ze lahko v smeri moskih na taksne nacine hecamo, se lahko se v smeri zensk tudi, a ni to poanta feminizma?
<idioterna> ja, sam sej se ne hecamo v smeri moskih
<idioterna> noben ne rece yangu da je reven ker je moski
<idioterna> se js mu recem da je zato k ma avto
<idioterna> pa skesira ful za bencin
<slax0r> potem sem tut js
<idioterna> mozno, dunno
<slax0r> meh, mi ne manka nic
<slax0r> ceprav priznam da bi pasal z biciklom na siht kdaj :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r to ni forum..to je omgubuntu.com
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: same difference :P
<CrazyLemon> same difference? :D
<pitastrudl> kak lep sonček zuni
<slax0r> ne pa ni
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: da
<CrazyLemon> kako je lahko same če je pa different :D
<slax0r> as in, don't care for neither :)
<CrazyLemon> but you do care...drugače me ne bi highlightal :>
<pitastrudl> slax0r ja pa je
<slax0r> used to express the speaker's belief that two or more things are essentially the same, in spite of apparent differences.
<pitastrudl> v kopru vsaj
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ^
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> pitastrudl: mja
<slax0r> v graz je kar oblacno
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12.3°C @02.03.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% zahodnik 3.2 m/s (11.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:42:46, Kulminacija: 11:18:38, Sončni zahod: 16:54:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 11min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ko sm pršu v avto je pisalo 16°
<pitastrudl> men se zdi da je jabuk mal počasen zadne cajte
<CrazyLemon> za vreme je vedno počasen..če ni v kešu
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ja pomoje je tisto temperatura v senci
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ja pol pa itak ane
<pitastrudl> ja 16 je ker je pomoje na soncu ane
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Duet Makes Its #Linux Debut in Humble Indie Bundle 16  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/GJT-NXVcWuA/humble-indie-bundle-16-duet-linux-debut
<slax0r> meni avto vedno kaze 4-6 stopinj vec
<pitastrudl> TIL da lahk nardim ° z altgr+5
<slax0r> dokler se pac ne zacnem pelat
<CrazyLemon> meni avto vedno kaže prav
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ti zihr maš VW
<pitastrudl> tipkovnica nima tega znaka tm :<
<CrazyLemon> da vedno kaže mal po svoje .p
<CrazyLemon> :P
<slax0r> altrg+shift+0 = ° na uk layout
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: mel
<slax0r> hyundai vozim zdaj
<CrazyLemon> slax0r no..pol boš vidu da je ta mal bl natančen :D
<slax0r> sam parkiram pri bajti u zavetrju, in je mal topleje kt na odprtem :D
<CrazyLemon> moj avto je poleti vedno na soncu pa vedno kaže prav..kia pač :$
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Copy And Paste Images From The Clipboard In Nautilus And Nemo  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/fYS1pnR4ppw/copy-and-paste-images-from-clipboard-in.html
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<pitastrudl> ajde
<slax0r> l8r
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNNfZuIA1GQ
<Pepelka> Robin Schulz & Alligatoah - Willst Du (Offical Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jetzt Album "Prayer" kaufen: Deluxe Edition: Prayer CD Album mit 20 Titeln + Digitales Album als Download + limitierter Prayer Rucksack http://smarturl.it/Ro...«
<yang> ej idioterna feminist, a ves kdaj bodo zenske zares enakopravne moskim ?
<idioterna> vem
<yang> ko bodo lahko tri naenkrat lulale v isto salcko
<idioterna> to ze zdej loh
<slax0r> o.O
<idioterna> ka tko cudn gledas
<idioterna> a nis bil se nkol na internetu
<yang> ma vic je
<idioterna> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=three+girls+pissing+in+a+cup
<Pepelka> Let me google that for you
<yang> lol
<idioterna> zihr dost nazorno pokaze da nobenih dvomov ne pusti
<yang> a je work safe
<yang> sfw
<idioterna> ja upam da ne
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> ne predstavlam si kako bi loh blo
<idioterna> naceloma je opravljanje potrebe dost intimna zadeva
<yang> sam porn zadetki so
<yang> bom rajs doma odprl
<idioterna> big surprise
<idioterna> zihr loh cist legit wikipedia page nardis
<yang> ne znam izklopt mailerja k hoce preposiljat mail
<yang> ze 1 teden
<yang> na android
<yang> vsake 10 min ga hoce ponovno poslat
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pitastrudl> accept the fate of the infinte mail loop
<idioterna> yang: ker mail app pa mas
<yang> k9
<idioterna> to mam tut js pa nism se mel teh tezav
<idioterna> vklop sync pa stisn send
<idioterna> ko si na wifi pomoznosti
<yang> sync je uno ko kaze ko da ga zavrti
<idioterna> ja
<yang> ce gre mail na napacen naslov potem lreposilja se kak teden
<yang> al pa kr infinite
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> to se pa men ne zgodi k se nikol ne zmotm
<yang> gledal sem v ketem folderju bi bli tej mailu da bi jih od tam rocno pobrisal
<yang> kaj pomeni expunge
<yang> to vidim da je tam pa nisem kliknu
<slax0r> expunge je "sync mark as deleted with server"
<slax0r> marked*
<idioterna> o todd__
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcjO-UCW4AA5Cp3.jpg
<idioterna> splosna ljudska vstaja
<idioterna> yang: a ze kej protestiras
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<zdobersek> deuwa!
<dz0ny> .stran https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcjO-UCW4AA5Cp3.jpg
<jabuk> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcjO-UCW4AA5Cp3.jpg ni dosegljiva
<upd> http://www.nbcnews.com/video/watch-terrier-take-on-robotic-dog-634230339641?cid=sm_fb
<Pepelka> Watch Terrier Take On Robotic 'Dog' - NBC News
<zdobersek> ne deuwa!
<Pepelka> »Boston Dynamics' dog-like robot "Spot" encounters man's real best friend while out for a "walk" in a parking lot near the technology company's headquarters.«
<yang> u pizda nema vise pizze bureka
<yang> to grem pa dans pogledat na kraj zlocina
<yang> zgleda se softwersko niso znal posyncat
<idioterna> pomoje pa tut ja :)
<yang> nevem sicer zakaj so bli slasisarna olimpija zadnjih 15 let itak niso mel drugih "sladic" kot bureka pa fokace
<yang> fukaco sem probal enkrat sam ni bla nevem kaj
<slax0r> kak nema vise pizza bureka?
<slax0r> sm se ravno vceraj mimo neke pizza burek kebab stacune peljal v lj
<yang> pizza burek je bil izumljen v tej olimpija slascicarni
<yang> to jo je izumil nek sorodnik od krometa
<matjaz> jest Å¡e nisem imel momenta v lajfu, ko bi mi zapasal pizza burek
<matjaz> meni je to greh
<matjaz> al burek, al pica
<slax0r> se nisem probal
<yang> zdele je pa prsu mimo en tip cisto podoben linusu
<yang> nek skandinavec verjetno
<slax0r> rasist
<yang> sem prov gledu al je on al ni
<yang> a je kak linux event v lj ;) ?
<yang> sej sem pol ocenil da ni on
<yang> drgac bi ga prosil za avtogram
<idioterna> k ksna najstnica
<idioterna> matjaz: sej picaburek je
<idioterna> out of this world
<yang> mislis da najstnice vejo kdo je linus
<CrazyLemon> pizza burek je ok..ampak ni ga čez dobrga bureka/pico :D
<yang> dvomim
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: mislm bl v smislu da je transdimenzionalen
<idioterna> ker je v like 200g bureka okol 2 litra pa pol olja
<yang> haha
<yang> a ni masten samo od skute ?
<idioterna> picaburek?
<idioterna> ne.
<idioterna> definitivno ni samo od skute masten
<yang> mislim sirovburek
<idioterna> ne vem nism nikol jedu
<idioterna> pr olimpiji sm sam pica al pa mesni kot fallback
<yang> nisi jedel bureka
<CrazyLemon> kako od skute? kje si ti vidu v pici skuto?
<idioterna> jabolcni ce sm ze jedu kosilo
<yang> jao pa kje zivis
<idioterna> nism js albanc da bom sirni jedu
<CrazyLemon> what he said
<yang> jao
<yang> pa jaz sem zrastu gor na bureku
<zdobersek> it shows, doesn't i
<zdobersek> t
<CrazyLemon> he phat like you?
<zdobersek> phatter!
<CrazyLemon> no way
<zdobersek> like, 80+kg!
<zdobersek> Nonas are scared of him!
<CrazyLemon> waat
<zdobersek> running to the other side of the road!
<CrazyLemon> thats phat man
<idioterna> uranium device?
<yang> idioterna ne morem verjet da si iz ljubljane in se nisi sirovga bureka jedel
<yang> al si se pa fajn zlagal
<idioterna> ne vem od kje teb ideja da smo v lublan vsi albanci
<yang> a v mcdonaldsu si ze jedel
<idioterna> v ljubljanskem pomoje ne
<idioterna> v domzalskem sem pa ze
<yang> pa se ti res pozna da nis kej dost ven hodil
<idioterna> kje se mi pa pozna?
<idioterna> da sm bl razgledan k ti, ker sm precej vec ven hodil, pa precej manj not?
<yang> ce bi zuriral pred leti bi prej al slej prisel do bureka
<idioterna> do bureka sm prsu
<idioterna> sam nism albanc, da bi jedu sirovga
<yang> ni blo kej dost druge izbire ponoci
<idioterna> zural pa tut nism, k nism froc
<matjaz> sirov burek ni burek, ampak sirnica
<matjaz> burek je samo burek
<matjaz> in to je mesni
<yang> ja to mas sicer prav
<matjaz> vem
<yang> ampak tukaj povsod pise burek
<idioterna> dobr si opazu!
<idioterna> nc, grem s pamzi mal skakat po luzah
<idioterna> bbl
<yang> pelji jih na burek
<yang> naj ne odrastejo bez bureka
<sasa84> matjaz: res je...sirov "burek" ni burek, ampak sirnica
<CrazyLemon> ja res je..sirov burek ni burek ampak sirnica
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ..you are next
<CrazyLemon> !g huge rock crashes onto cyclist
<Pepelka> Huge rock crashes onto cyclist on Katy Trail | KSDK.com http://www.ksdk.com/news/local/huge-rock-crashes-onto-cyclist-on-katy-trail/63976125
<zdobbie> sem rabu najprej na kolo spravt
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> burek si spravu na kolo?
<zdobbie> se bom moral najprej spraviti na kolo
<upd_> https://twitter.com/galka_max/status/701850704680456197/photo/1
<Pepelka> Max Galka auf Twitter: "Map of 12,703 battles fought since 2500 B.C. https://t.co/P1PgEr30QX ht: @dataisbeautiful https://t.co/YFPi2ayXvq"
<yang> pa je res plomba na bureku
<CrazyLemon> a je bela? je potrebno doplačat?
<zdobersek> zlata!
<CrazyLemon> like a boss
<matjaz> http://bitchskweet.blogspot.si/2007/02/burekovanje.html?m=1&zx=475a2729c3bbcd0c
<Pepelka> Inhaltswarnung
<matjaz> haha, evo sirov burek :)
<CrazyLemon> lačen sem!
<CrazyLemon> Opozorilo o vsebini
<CrazyLemon> Nekateri bralci tega spletnega dnevnika so se obrnili na Google, ker je po njihovem mnenju vsebina tega spletnega dnevnika sporna.
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<matjaz> zihr yang :D
<idioterna> verjetn ja, k ga beseda kunilingus tok offenda
<CrazyLemon> lol
<msev-> tole morte gledat pa poslušat ta chinglish https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnk36OnZpSo
<Pepelka> KEP shows $70 Rockchip/Intel x3 3G-R Android phone with Debian Linux on MHL output - YouTube
<Pepelka> »KEP works with Foxconn and Intel to manufacture a Rockchip Intel 3G-R Android smartphone then when outputting to an external display using MHL it outputs Deb...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.naprostem.si/novice/14445/tomaz_humar_kot_najmlajsi_clovek_s_kolesom_obkrozil_svet.html
<Pepelka> Tomaž Humar kot najmlajši človek s kolesom obkrožil svet | Novice | NaProstem.si
<Pepelka> »Sin prezgodaj preminulega alpinista Tomaža Humarja je v nedeljo sklenil 209-dnevno kolesarsko avanturo, s katero je postal najmlajši človek na svetu, ki mu je uspelo s kolesom obkrožiti svet.«
<zdobersek> a je ze konc?
<msev-> vrnu se je iz groba
<msev-> aja sin
<msev-> nism dobr prebral
<msev-> svaka čast
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/SandersForPresident/comments/48lui4/reality_check_we_are_373_of_elected_delegates/
<Pepelka> REALITY CHECK: We are 3.73% of elected delegates behind, with only 21.45% of elected delegates assigned. We're doing just fine, people. Don't let up now, we can win this. Enough with the defeatism. : SandersForPresident
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzFmL2hhcnJ5cG90dGVyLjYxNjYzLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/db79fc85/147/harry-potter.jpg
<Pepelka> »http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P16/D Note that Clinton has loads of legacy and establishment support in the deep south but Sanders won by 10-20...«
<idioterna> o lej
<idioterna> yang: to je pa cist samo zate narjen
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJUXLqNHCaI
<Pepelka> Why The War on Drugs Is a Huge Failure - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The war against drugs has been a terrible disaster for everybody involved. Why? And can we do something differently? Check out the Stop The Harm campaign: ht...«
<matjaz> a je ta tanov doku od Moora že online? notr govori o odpravi vojne prot drogi na Portugalskem
<matjaz> https://prod01-cdn06.cdn.firstlook.org/wp-uploads/sites/1/2016/03/theintercept_mattbors_trump3-article-header.jpg
<matjaz> kako lep portret Drumpfa
<CrazyLemon> tale pica pa je bila zakon
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, sam da ni bil pica burek
<matjaz> .yt feeling good dirty job remix
<jabuk> Muse - Feeling Good (Dirty Job Remix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i97Dicaefn0
<upd> .help
<upd> .pomoč
<matjaz> yes, we're here to help!
<msev-> lololol http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/farmers-oppose-bestiality-bill-against-sex-acts-with-animals-in-new-hampshire-a6906821.html
<Pepelka> Farmers oppose 'bestiality bill' against sex acts with animals in New Hampshire | Americas | News | The Independent
<Pepelka> »A law to ban bestiality has been opposed by US farmers on the grounds they could be unfairly arrested.&#13; &#13; Farmers in New Hampshire have said a proposed law to ban the sexual abuse of animals in the state could see them unprotected should they need to touch or intervene with an animal for medical reasons.&#13; &#13; Robert Johnson, a lobbyist for the New Hampshire Farm Bureau, said the new bill was not necessary.«
<CrazyLemon> jah očitno bodo ovčice v NH nepotešene
<yang> CrazyLemon: kje so dobre pice na obali ?
<msev-> Santa Lucija v Luciji
<msev-> ena izmed top picerij v Sloveniji :D
<msev-> http://santalucia.si/
<Pepelka> Santa Lucia | Pizzeria – Spaghetteria
<Pepelka> »Hiša slovi po dolgoletni tradiciji pečenja pic (pizza) iz krušne peči.«
<msev-> parelela v LJ bi bla npr. Foculus, sam je tale Santa Lucia še mal bolša
<matjaz> Botana v Lahovčah
<matjaz> njam
<yang> mi smo vcasih hodili tja v cerklje
<yang> pozabil sem ime picerije
<yang> tonac
<yang> al kaj
<yang> niso ble slabe pice
<yang> msev-: foculuse je ena boljsoih
<msev-> botana v lahovčah +1 matjaž
<msev-> pa yang ja +1
<yang> ce si zazelim res dobre pice grem v foculus
<CrazyLemon> yang primevera izola
<msev-> yang foculus se s santa lucio izmenjuje na prve mestu moje lestvice :D...Tole primavero moram it probat CrazyLemon :)
<msev-> mm zgleda dobra po slikah :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- kr.. imaš free parking zravn
<msev-> zgleda primorci vsi znate pico delat :)
<CrazyLemon> morje je cca. 200m stran
<msev-> opa
<msev-> najprej poješ pol se greš pa not vržt da te krč prime v želodc
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> imaš par dobrih kafičev zravn
<CrazyLemon> tudi slaščičarna
<yang> heh
<yang> izola (kje so tej cajti) haha
<yang> smo hodil dol
<msev-> tale mignon mi je bil včash ušeč glede sladoleda sam zj mi je pa cacao bolši
<yang> zuriranje v AG
<msev-> js tut
<yang> pa potem Belvedere after
<msev-> yang,  a si bil flešer :D
<yang> ne nisem bil, jst sem bil sofer
<msev-> hahahaha
<msev-> lepa
<yang> ostali pa
<yang> so se napili ja
<yang> men so zaupal
<yang> za voznjo pol
<yang> pa ce smo sli na belvedera
<msev-> v AGju so ble zmerm bolše bejbe kukr v Funfactoryju :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- cacao je uber alles kar se tiče sladoleda
<yang> tisto je blo mal tumach
<msev-> CrazyLemon, se strinjam
<CrazyLemon> vzemi tist..kaj je že hmm
<yang> funfactory, ti si mlad...
<CrazyLemon> peanut butter
<yang> takrat je bla AG najboljsa diskoteka v SLO
<yang> iz Murske sobote so 4 ure vozili dol, preko crnega kala da so prisli
<yang> :)
<yang> no iz ljubljane ce si hitro vozil je blo 1.5-2h
<yang> ampak tisti belvedere afterji jao
<yang> ce nisi bil zadet
<yang> si bil tok zmatran
<yang> od prekrokane noci
<yang> da sem komaj vozil nazaj
<yang> uni so mi vsi zaspali v avtu hehe
<msev-> yang, sj sm v Lipo tut hodu Å¡e
<msev-> dokler jo niso zaprl zarad unih najstnic
<yang> ja ampak lipa je bla poden v primerjavi z AG
<yang> tut veliko manjsi klub
<msev-> to je res sam mi je dost bližje bla
<yang> pa poln dima
<yang> men osebno
<yang> je bil najbolj vsec Central pod hotelom turist
<msev-> ke pa nism Å¡u
<yang> tist je bil res klub taprav
<yang> ostaqlo so ble bolj beznice, AG pa je bla industrija
<msev-> ja AG res hudo ja
<msev-> a se mi zdi a je shuttleworth skoz bl debel
<CrazyLemon> fat wallet fat mark
<yang> msev-: ne rab vec hujsat za na raketo
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> a to je Å¡u z rusi gor vrjetn ane
<yang> msev-: a funfactory je bil un klub na rudniku ko se je kasneje reklo inbox ?
<yang> tam sem clo bil enkrat
<yang> kr velik klub je bil
<msev-> ja un ja
<msev-> sj pomoje so tri imena clo zamenal nevem točn
<yang> vem da nevem nekaj so bli zoprni na vratih
<yang> al smo se hotl zastonj not uvaliti
<yang> pol so pa zoprni ratal
<msev-> js sm ponosn da nikol nism nč čvakov pa to :D
<yang> "čvakanje" ja hahaha
<msev-> pa snifov :D
<yang> no sej tut jst nisem, mene je muzka gnala
<msev-> mene tut
<msev-> pa mal pjače včash zravn kdr nism vozu
<yang> ampak potem kasneje, vedno vec je blo zadetga folka in se mi je cisto mem zdelo, vsaka dobraq bejba ful navita od bogve cesa
<msev-> kera zvrst ti je bla pa najbl všeč...ja mene je tut pol to "usekal" enkrat k se mi je zagravžal da so vsi na tabletah
<yang> jst sem pol se kar distanciral in nehal hodit
<yang> hodil sem pa dolg zato ker mi je pac takrat bla se muzka kul
<yang> house
<yang> pa frendi so rolal pa to, svoje partije mel
<yang> martelii & Co.
<yang> on je zdej v berlinu
<msev-> ja men je tut house najbolši bil
<msev-> sam sm pa hodu na svašta
<yang> aleksij je tut v redu rolal
<msev-> od trancea, techna do schranza
<yang> ej clo v jebeni idriji sem bil dvakrat hahaha
<msev-> tm na schranzu so bli sploh maškare
<yang> tam je bil en klub
<yang> ko je aleksij rolal
<msev-> a si bil v Trebiji :D
<msev-> haah
<msev-> v "Heavnu" :D
<yang> mozno, ne spomnim se imena
<yang> v idriji je blo
<msev-> tko so bla samo vrata
<yang> pismo smo se po unih ovinkih vozili
<msev-> k da bi v diksija stopu
<matjaz> pizda ste pa obdelal celo slovenijo
<msev-> pol si Å¡u pa v podzemlje
<msev-> kjer je bil diskač :D
<matjaz> mi pa na bled pa je to to
<yang> to se pa ne spomnim
<yang> v trebnju je bil klub Afrika, tam smo tut bli 1x
<msev-> matjaz troha, stop
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> to je to
<matjaz> več ne rabiš :D
<yang> ma prasi kje nismo bli hehehe
<msev-> ke pa nism šu,...bil sm pa v Escapeu v Celju, takrt k Guetta še ni bil superzvezda, tko da sm bil 1m stran od njega k je rolov, škoda da mu nism za kšn avtogram reku :D
<yang> jst mam avtograme od Boba Sinclara
<msev-> lepa
<yang> na vinilkah
<msev-> hudo :)
<yang> pa od moralesa
<yang> Sinclar takrat tut ni bil se mainstream
<yang> komi dva albuma je izdal
<yang> in njegovadva prva sta posljusljiva
<msev-> ta morales je pa tut počen skoz brez majce rola
<yang> pol je zacel stance delat
<yang> ma ta morales je frik, pa zadet k opica
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Morales
<Pepelka> David Morales - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> na drugem delu te fotke sm jest, sam sem naredu izrez
<yang> sam pizda rola kt da bi ga naviu
<yang> celo noc ce je treba
<yang> skoda k je nehu iz vinilov rolat
<msev-> yang, ti si slaven
<msev-> :D
<msev-> shizzle dizzle 54 let je že str
<yang> ti nevem to se mi zdijo mal fejkani podatki
<yang> ne vem ce je on londoncan
<yang> mislim da je latino american
<yang> mozno
<yang> mislim moralesa je blo veselje gledat ko je rolu
<yang> ker je res dobr rolal
<yang> zdej ko je vse na laptop je brezveze
<yang> un ma lahko cel set posnet
<yang> itak ne ves
<yang> ja bli so nori cajti hehe
<yang> msev-: sicer pa internet je bil takrat se bolj boring
<yang> Windows 95 pa to
<msev-> :D
<yang> se je blo treba drugace zabavati
<msev-> res je
<matjaz> kaj je že bil? golden tomb?
<yang> kaj to
<msev-> zj se sam lajkajo po facebooku
<yang> msev-: lajkajo se na FBju pa spijunirajo jih
<matjaz> torrent tracker
<msev-> zj je punci bl všeč če jo dregneš na facebooku kukr da bi jo v resnic :D
<yang> bedaki
<msev-> +1
<msev-> oldschool ftw
<yang> sele pr 24ih je morales "active" ratal
<yang> huh kaj ima remixov hehe
<yang> msev-: zenske so mu tam pred gramofoni skakale on pa jih ni smirglal 5% ker je gej hehe
<msev-> jp
<msev-> aja looool
<msev-> to pa nism vedu
<msev-> :D
<yang> ja
<yang> sej jst tut nisem vedu
<yang> pol mi je en povedal
<msev-> pol so se pa zastonj matrale
<msev-> :D
<yang> ja tam so skakale v bikinkah un pa sam tipe gledu haha
<yang> sej ga vids kok je vesel ko se je z mano slikal
<msev-> men se je zagravžal enkrat k sm na schranzu vidu dva flešerja zgledala sta k enojajčna dvojčka tut isto sta bla oblečena pa isto čupo. Pa sta se žvalila, pol sm kmal končal s clubbingom oz. se izključno na house osredotoču od takt naprej :D
<yang> hahaha
<yang> to sem jaz v berlinu vidu
<yang> sem bil na loveparade
<idioterna> svasta
<yang> pol se je pa v klubih dogajal
<idioterna> zakaj se ti pa gravza ce vids dva k se lizeta
<idioterna> a ce punce vids se ti pa ne gravza?
<msev-> ma ne sj se mi ne no :D
<msev-> k je mejbi en frend gej moram bit openminded :D
<yang> idioterna: ti mas tok dnara da bi lahk moralesa za privat zur najel
<msev-> sam pač nism mogu gledat več t eh flešerjev...to je blo bl
<idioterna> ja res awesome
<msev-> da so bli vsi na drogah
<idioterna> enga k ne zna dobre muzke delat bi najel zato da vse ropota
<yang> pa naju pol povabis, jst bom varoval, msev- lahk pa plese, ti pa prpeles se dva enojajcna dvojcka pol
<msev-> haha
<msev-> a da nardite test zame al kaj
<msev-> če bom zdržal :D
<msev-> haha
<yang> msev-: hehe zadnjic sem se smejal ko ena druscina mladih uleti, pa un mulo na 15 cm buffalo supergah
<msev-> aja
<msev-> tega je blo včash
<yang> v bistvu je bil mejhen ampak na supergah je zgledu vecji od vseh
<msev-> zj ful ni več popularn to
<msev-> včash so vsi te bufke kupval
<yang> ja to je blo tam v 90ih, poznas nataso k je mela cosmic shop ?
<msev-> njo lih ne poznam, poznam pa to trgovino ja
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sm bil not
<matjaz> nje*
<msev-> jp
<msev-> :D
<yang> aha, no pac vcasih je mela to trgovino pa prevoze na parti je organizirala
<idioterna> yang: za geje incest ni prepovedan
<msev-> enkrat smo mel eno privatko pa smo eni flešerki v bufalke pomoje zabil pol kile žebljev v vsako pa ni dojela k je bla tok živjo-adijo :D
<yang> msev-: ona je bla kr taka, da si se nanjo obrnil kar se tice organizacije...mislim dost je bla popularna
<msev-> ne poznam k sm bl v lastni režiji hodil
<msev-> a pol si spremljal karantanijo pa psilon skoz? :D
<idioterna> msev-: men je to krneki te partyji
<yang> ne tist je blo kasnej
<idioterna> msev-: js rad gledam awesome filme
<yang> mislim vcas sem pogledal kej gor
<idioterna> ne pa muzika da se niti pogovarjat ne mors
<yang> idioterna: sej se na nobenem koncertu ne da pogovarjat
<yang> sam ti ne hodis na koncerrte
<msev-> idioterna, a mainstream filme a pač kšne take nišne
<yang> tm k je muzka bolj potih na klasicnih koncertih pa ti vsi "sssssshhh" kazejo
<idioterna> msev-: mainstream filme
<idioterna> msev-: citizen kane, apocalypse now, la heine
<msev-> ja js tut rd sam jih use pokradem
<msev-> :D
<msev-> oz. tko na vsake tok grem tut v kino
<msev-> cineplex ma kul platna pa projektorje so bolš k v koloseju
<matjaz> cineplexx*
<msev-> xxx
<matjaz> tam maš pa ene druge filme
<yang> ej msev- a ti je kej zal za tistimi cajti ?
<yang> ne zal ampak, a se ti zdi da je bil izgubljen cajt za brezveze ?
<msev-> matjaz, a si ti word-policeman :D...ne se mi ne zdi
<msev-> smo fajn izkoristl cajt, užival, spoznal folk
<matjaz> gledam fuzbal pa mal te popravlam
<yang> ja
<matjaz> to je to :)
<msev-> vseen sm pršu na fax me ni nč oviral to pr tem npr :)
<yang> msev-: mislim, ce bi vec geekal, bi lahk mel zdej pol miljona tko kt idioterna
<idioterna> to pa ni res
<msev-> ja to mi je žou s stališča da ni blo organiziranga nekega posebnega dodatnega računalniškega izobraževanja na srednji šoli
<msev-> to bi blo zakon če bi tkt znal programirat
<msev-> pol bi lah zj kj naredu
<idioterna> organiziru bi ga
<idioterna> jsm eno igrco naredu takrat
<idioterna> k jo je folk ful spilu skos
<idioterna> so misll da sm awesome
<msev-> pol si pa genij :D
<idioterna> https://github.com/idioterna/baron/
<Pepelka> GitHub - idioterna/baron: The Red Baron
<Pepelka> »baron - The Red Baron«
<msev-> kul to bom igral :)
<yang> idioterna: ti si bil verjetn v dobrih odnosim z unim znidarsicem k je racunalnistvo ucil
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ubistvu sm mel najprej andjelica eno leto
<idioterna> pol je pa zapustil solo
<idioterna> eni so rekl da zarad mene
<yang> bostjan znidarsic al kaj je bil tadrug
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> znidarsic mi je bil mentor za raziskovalne pol
<idioterna> je priznal da mu bl nc ni jasn kva delam
<idioterna> ampak da si zeli da ne delam problemov
<idioterna> in sm od takrat bil skos white hat
<idioterna> k je bil ful prjazn do mene
<yang> aja kul
<msev-> idioterna, s čim si pa pol glavnino svojga premoženja zaslužu? :D
<yang> men je enkrat ful zamoril
<idioterna> msev-: regular day job
<msev-> aja ql
<idioterna> msev-: pr 20 sm zacel sluzit 400.000 sit na mesec pa sm na stran dajal okol 300.000
<msev-> lepa
<msev-> a s programiranjem?
<idioterna> po par letih sm ustanovu firmo in mel okol 50k prometa na leto
<idioterna> pa okol 5k stroskov
<msev-> pfff
<idioterna> ostalo sm si pa izplacal
<msev-> bravo
<idioterna> pol so mi odkupl firmo pa me placval se mal bols
<msev-> kako se pa imenuje tvoja firma in kaj počneš :D
<idioterna> pol sm su na zemanto in zasluzu okol 60k bruto na let
<idioterna> hehe d.o.o.
<idioterna> programiram
<idioterna> no zdej mam brusnica jure koren s.p.
<idioterna> in tut programiram
<yang> brusnica ?
<idioterna> v d.o.o. je pa dekle zaposleno
<msev-> lol
<idioterna> ja, brusnica
<yang> zakaj pa to
<idioterna> una rastlina k je za caj ce mas vnet mehur
<idioterna> krneki random
<yang> aha
<matjaz> mogu bi obdržat idiot softwarez
<matjaz> :)
<msev-> iz ke te pa najemajo idioterna
<yang> idioterna d.o.o.
<yang> reklama zastonj
<idioterna> matjaz: ja, definitivno
<idioterna> matjaz: bl profesionalno k hehe d.o.o.
<idioterna> zdej firma itak bl zivotari
<msev-> vrjetn iz tujine a kko, k kle so bl pocen
<idioterna> msev-: iz tujine ja
<idioterna> vecino casha dobim
<idioterna> no ampak
<idioterna> v 15 letih sm okol hm
<idioterna> sej mam tocno napisan v gnucash caki
<msev-> a pol kj splurgaš pa si kupuješ avte pa to :D
<idioterna> 148,492,60
<msev-> a še nimaš tok zbran da bi šu na wild shopping spree
<yang> spara za X5
<idioterna> tolk evrov
<idioterna> sm zasluzu pa investiru
<idioterna> vredn je pa amm
<idioterna> 520.571,83
<msev-> hudo
<idioterna> predvsem zato k sm 2008-2010 ful investiru
<msev-> a to si vse z bitcoini pol tok obrnu dnar
<idioterna> ko je blo vse ful cheap
<msev-> a še s čim drugim
<idioterna> ne bitcoine mam posebi
<idioterna> 303 coine mam trenutno
<idioterna> pa 3 bom verjetn prodal drug tedn k bom dobu racun za kreditno na firmo
<msev-> pridn si idioterna vsaj unovčuješ svoje znanje/talent
<idioterna> ma uresnic sm bolan
<msev-> lol
<idioterna> mislm, tako bolezen mam k je ful draga
<idioterna> pa moram met financno varnost postimano
<idioterna> da nam mel zjebanga lajfa ce mi zacne jit na slabs
<idioterna> k cheap zdravila majo ful zajebanih stranskih ucinkov
<idioterna> draga zdravila so pa kul
<idioterna> ampak jih zavarovanje ne krije
<msev-> to te tut js zastopm, k sm tut zle bolan že par let :). sam tale moja bolezn je mal cnej :)
<msev-> mogoče
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> aja ne ta moja je taka da se ne da pozdravt
<idioterna> mislm ne znajo se
<msev-> sux :/, dobr da se rihtaš fajn pol sam lahko
<idioterna> ja sej mam punco k ful skrbi zame tut
<msev-> ja to je supr
<idioterna> tko da uresnic sm kr na loteriji zadel
<msev-> men je moja tut ful pomagala tkt umes k je blo najhujš lol
<yang> idioterna: a ti ne krije zdravstvo vseh zdravil-operacij ?
<msev-> se pa čudm nad srednjeveškimi metodami naših zdravnikov v mojem primeru
<idioterna> yang: ne
<CrazyLemon> eurojackpot?!?!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sunijackpot
<yang> idioterna: a bi moral iti v tujino na zdravljenje ?
<msev-> pa da niti lokalnga anestetika niso hotl dat k so me vsake 14 dni na živo rezal (pol k sm se pa dru so pa rekl da mam bolečino v glavi) :D
<idioterna> msev-: kva pa mas to
<msev-> ma kronično rano (čeprov nimam sladkorne)
<msev-> zj sm jo mel pol leta zaceljeno je blo kul-beans
<idioterna> aha shitty
<msev-> zj je pa spet odprta
<msev-> in je shizzledizzle
<idioterna> s cim se pa to zdravi sploh?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se pa odprte?
<CrazyLemon> odpre*
<idioterna> js mam crohnovo bolezen drugac
<idioterna> tko da naceloma bi tut loh mel tako rano
<idioterna> ampak so me operiral k sm bil 16 str
<msev-> aja en moj frend jo ma tut idioterna
<idioterna> in je blo pol kul vec k 20 let
<msev-> a si mel kdaj sepso? ta frend jo je mel
<idioterna> nism mel
<msev-> sreča
<idioterna> skos kolesarim tko da mam ful mocn imunski sistem
<idioterna> kar je sicer slabo za crohnovo
<idioterna> ampak za vse jebe k pridejo zravn crohnove je pa bols
<idioterna> tko da sm bil zdej dolg casa brez zdravil
<msev-> uglavnm rana, pač maš obloge k jih kupuješ če nočš tok bolečin k ti pomagajo pr celjenju
<msev-> druga varianta je pa da ti dohtar vsake 14 dni "osveži" rano, ampak to so men delal 1,5let pa ni nč pomagal
<msev-> je bla skoz isto velika
<msev-> tko da sm jih pol v kurac poslov pa se sam začel
<msev-> sam sm pol zgleda mal prezgodj nehal dajat notr te. k sm mislu zj k je pa tko mejhna fuck it nj se pa kr zlep
<msev-> pa je bla to zgleda napaka k se mi je pol zj spet odprla
<idioterna> zoprn to ja
<idioterna> no sej bos pa se eno serijo naredu
<msev-> zj mi pa hočjo spet zrezat shitload mesa vn sam jim ne bom dovolu
<msev-> ker so brutalne bolečine
<msev-> pa hočjo seveda odprt pustit namest da bi zašil
<msev-> kreteni
<yang> msev-: kako to da so ti na zivo rezal ?
<msev-> mogu bi bit na opioidnih analgetikih da bi mi pokril bolečino ampak pol bi bil đanks ob tok dolgotrajnem zdravljenju
<msev-> yang, zmislil so se da mam hipergranulacije (poguglej ful grdo zgleda), čeprov sm mel čist gladko rano (torej jih nism mel), kar mi je pol potrdila najbolša dohtarca za kronične rane v sloveniji
<msev-> da jih nism mel
<msev-> ampak tm so jih skoz vidl
<msev-> kreteni
<msev-> ...ful nimamo sreče z zdravstvom v družini
<yang> pismo ej, ko pa kej tacga preberem se pa res zamislim
<yang> eni ste res borci, ni kaj
<msev-> npr. mtki je reku dohtar da ma trebušno gripo u resnic je mela pa notranje krvavitve. kar ji je pol nasrečo hematolog čez 3 dni odkril in jo takoj hospitaliziral in so poštimal
<msev-> yang, hvala. Men je to obrnil pogled na zdravnike k sm bil tko en cm od tega da bi napisal vse možne pritožbe na vse možne instance
<msev-> ampak pol sm si pa zamislu, če so unga otroka ubil pa jim ni bil las skrivljen pol tut js nam nč dosegu
<yang> vrana vrani ne izkljuje oci pravijo
<msev-> jp
<yang> ampak ljudje mislijo da imajo tezave v zivljenju, samo dokler so zdravi je se ok, to potem dejansko vidis, ko zbolis
<msev-> npr. en njihov slavni izrek "američani dajo lokalni anestetik tut k zakašljaš", k sm jim prnesu ene znanstvene članke da pr debridementu(temu rezanju) američani zmeram dajo anestetik :)
<msev-> ..ja zdravje je definitivno glavna dobrina
<sasa84_> miške, jaz grem pančat
<sasa84_> pridni bodte
<msev-> evo pejmo zj nazaj na linux :D
<msev-> da se namo čist zadeprimiral :D
<msev-> a je kdo kupu že raspberry pi3 :)
<yang> jst sem kupu pine64
<yang> mislim pledgal
<msev-> aja sj res ja vem
<yang> februarja bi ga mogu dobit
<msev-> sam še čakaš ane
<CrazyLemon> msev- tu so na zalogi http://www.galagomarket.com/index.php/item/display/788/2226_raspberry-pi_raspberry-pi_raspberry-pi-model-3-b-sbc,-raspberry-pi-3-model-b
<yang> pa sem dokupil se ohisje, tko da dobim aprila
<Pepelka> GalagoMarket
<yang> pa upam da bo kaksen community support za pine64
<msev-> yang, upajmo ja
<yang> tut RPI3 ni slaba izbira za tako ceno
<yang> edino 1 GB rama ima samo, PINE64 ima 2GB
<msev-> mja
<msev-> mo vidl kaj bo pol k bojo pine-i mainstream
<msev-> pol se bo za odločt kaj vzet :)
<yang> ceprav pr RPI je najbolje ravno to da potem zbuildajo raspbian etc. vse deluje kot mora
<yang> imam se originalni RPI A in B
<yang> in na obeh distribucijo par let staro vse dela vse posodobljeno, nikol problemov
<msev-> ja to je fajn ta community support
<yang> sem tut par bugov odkril pa na bugtracker napisal
<CrazyLemon> https://medium.com/@rosshosman/1password-sends-your-password-across-the-loopback-interface-in-clear-text-307cefca6389#.uy2a06jbn
<Pepelka> 1Password sends your password across the loopback interface in clear text — Medium
<Pepelka> »TL:DR 1Password sends your password in clear text across the loopback interface if you use the browser extensions.«
<msev-> zj nevem a recimo odroid c2 k je tut huda a pol to stvari ne delajo gor al kko je to :D
<yang> odroid ne poznam se mi zdi da je to bolj mikrokontroler, da ne mores linux distrota gor laufat ? oz na unem arduinotu
<msev-> nene
<msev-> čak ti pokažem
<msev-> hude spec-e ma
<msev-> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G145457216438
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqI0jbKGaT8
<Pepelka> John McAfee and the FBI Finally Face Off On CNN (CNN Interview) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »John McAfee squares off against former FBI officer Steve Rogers about the iPhone backdoor demanded by the FBI. Steel cage match.«
<Pepelka> ODROID | Hardkernel
<yang> msev-: ja sej teh napravic je zdaj veliko, jst sem PINE64 bolj tko iz firbca pledgal
<yang> ne obetam si veliko od njega
<yang> msev-: poglej tudi utilite
<msev-> odroid je kr znan player
<yang> http://www.compulab.co.il/utilite-computer/web/home
<msev-> na tem področju
<Pepelka> ARM Linux Mini Computers |Utilite
<Pepelka> »Utilite - a tiny ARM Linux desktopUtilite - a tiny ARM Linux desktop«
<msev-> ja poznam ta utilite sam mislm da je mal dražji
<yang> utilite je mal drazji, ampak je kot nettop
<yang> se pravi cist tapravi racunalnik
<yang> RPI pa to je bolj misljen za hekanje
<msev-> ja
<yang> da prklaplas gor kej
<yang> na une PIN-e
<yang> za kaksno delo z mikrokontrolerji
<yang> za to je ok
<yang> za kaj ves pa ravno ne
<yang> za kaj vec
<msev-> pol si lah kj tazga tut https://plus.google.com/communities/112467586473225134676
<yang> jst mam enega kot media player
<Pepelka> Mini PCs – Community – Google+
<Pepelka> »Discussions about low power mini PCs running Android or Linux.Please make sure you post in the relevant categories: Discussion, Allwinner, Rockchip, Amlogic, Freescale, Intel, Others... There's also a Promotions category for interesting deals.If you want to support the maintainer of this community and CNX Software blog, you can consider using the affiliate links below if you plan to make a purchase.You'll also find a Paypal donation link for Ian Mor
<msev-> te kitajske mini pc-je
<msev-> pa bi dal ubuntu gor
<yang> Fit-PC to je tut Compulab, isto kot utilite
<yang> Compulab je Izraelska firma
<msev-> http://www.cnx-software.com/2016/03/02/wintel-pro-cx-w8-cherry-trail-mini-pc-sells-for-85/
<Pepelka> Wintel Pro CX-W8 Cherry Trail mini PC Sells for $85
<msev-> te izraelci/židje mi grejo mal na živce k misljo da lahko pobijajo palestnice kukr hočjo
<yang> ja to so njihovi spori
<yang> tam so bili zgodovinsko prisotne 3 religije
<yang> kristjani, zidje in muslimani
<yang> in vsi imajo verske objekte v jeruzalemu
<yang> zato ni miru
<msev-> ja vem
<msev-> http://www.cnx-software.com/2016/02/24/intel-showcases-mobiledesktop-convergence-with-android-and-debian-linux-on-an-atom-x3-smartphone/
<Pepelka> Intel Showcases Mobile & Desktop “Convergence” with Android and Debian Linux on an Atom x3 Smartphone
<yang> ja
<msev-> dobr ane tole
<yang> teh raznih RPI kopij ali utilite kopij je ogromno
<msev-> :D
<yang> sploh pri kitajcih
<yang> za nic cene
<msev-> http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_272896.html?utm_source=shareasale&utm_medium=shareasale&utm_campaign=shareasale prever spece kle. sicer mal predrago sam za homeautomation server ampak ok :D
<Pepelka> Onda M2 Mini PC-217.03 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com
<Pepelka> »I like this. Do you think I should buy it?«
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-03
<upd> .radar
<upd> .ping
<netkat> pong
<upd> http://www.iflscience.com/brain/what-happens-alcoholics-brains-when-they-quit-drinking
<Pepelka> Here's What Happens To Alcoholics’ Brains When They Quit Drinking | IFLScience
<Pepelka> »Scientists investigating the role of dopamine in alcoholism have come up with some surprising evidence that may help to explain why addicts find it so difficult to stay away from booze. Publishing their findings in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, the researchers suggest that when an alcoholic stops drinking, the brain’s ability to use dopamine changes, altering the way that the reward system is wired.«
<napsy> jutro
<upd> jo
<slax0r> jutro
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<matjaz> .ping
<matjaz> -.-
<sasa84> juhu
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> a morm skoz okno pogledat :D
<sasa84> sneg je :D
<matjaz> dz0ny: na delo
<matjaz> pri nas tud ja :)
<slax0r> sasa84: the old fashioned way
<BigWhale> Dan
<sasa84> ooooo bigiiii!!!!
<sasa84> BigWhale: zdej si pa ful luškan!
<sasa84> top frizurca pa to
<sasa84> hejhou slax0r ;)
<slax0r> predvidevam da to nisi ugotovila prek irca
<slax0r> hi sasa84 ^^
<sasa84> slax0r: nope...fejsbuk :P
<slax0r> a to se obstaja? :P
<BigWhale> sasa84, :)))
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> abu!
<CrazyLemon> awww..kok je kjutkan
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/specialno/nega_in_zdravje/znanstveniki-le-korak-stran-od-zdravila-proti-sivim-lasem.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Znanstveniki le korak stran od zdravila proti sivim lasem
<Pepelka> »Kdo je krivec za sive lase? Stres, težavni ljudje, otroci? Znanstveniki pravijo, da so krivi predvsem naši starši oziroma geni, ki jih podedujemo od njih. Skupina znanstvenikov pa je zdaj odkrila tudi gen, ki je odgovoren za to, da nekateri ljudje hitreje osivijo. S tem pa so le korak stran od 'zdravila', ki bi sivenje las ustavilo ali vsaj upočasnilo.«
<CrazyLemon> končno nekaj pomembnega!
<napsy> se za plesavost rabmo!
<BigWhale> Jest mam deset las sivih ze ene 15 let :D
<napsy> eh to se da izpulit
<CrazyLemon> lucky..js sm jih mel deset sivih kakšnih 5 let nazaj :D
<CrazyLemon> sedaj pa..i lost count
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: že sive imaš?
<napsy> kera ti pa povzroca sive lase?
<napsy> js sicer sivih nimam, jih pa ze mam manj :)
<sasa84> :)
<upd_> pizda
<upd_> vsak centimeter snega pa ni elektrike
<upd_> pa router se 3x tolk časa postavlja k se pc bootne
<sasa84> upd: pa kje živiš?
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> .Å¡trom rakek :D
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gNkgj9h2oM
<Pepelka> Why Isn't It Faster To Fly West? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »If the earth is spinning to the east at 1000 miles per hour... why can't we fly west more easily? Thanks to http://www.audible.com/minutephysics for supporti...«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..že dolgo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: pol ratuješ šarmanten :P
<CrazyLemon> ratujem..pha!
<upd> sasa84, hribi :)
<sasa84> abu CrazyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG1imUEkmYk
<Pepelka> Sacha Baron Cohen’s Deleted "Borat" Porno Shoot - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »CONAN Highlight: Everyone's favorite Kazakhstani once took part in a porno movie. Or at least he tried his very best. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video ...«
<upd> http://assets.bwbx.io/images/iJai.gLSxajA/v1/1200x-1.jpg
<msev-> sup dudes
<sasa84> oj msev-
<idioterna> o
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: MComix Is A Great Linux Comic Book Reader (Latest Version Available In PPA)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/uIyTnL2t4z8/mcomix-is-great-linux-comic-book-reader.html
<dz0ny> https://github.com/probonopd/AppImagekit
<Pepelka> GitHub - probonopd/AppImageKit: Using AppImageKit you can package desktop applications as AppImages that run on common Linux-based operating systems, such as RHEL, CentOS, Ubuntu, Fedora, debian and derivatives.
<Pepelka> »Using AppImageKit you can package desktop applications as AppImages that run on common Linux-based operating systems, such as RHEL, CentOS, Ubuntu, Fedora, debian and derivatives.«
<dz0ny> mixed feelings
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Protected: Spotify for Linux Sucks, But At Least We Now Know Why  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ku6wBd42Wgk/spotify-linux-no-development
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRhKS7gYq9E
<Pepelka> Donald Trump's Super Tuesday Speech (Jimmy Fallon) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Trump speaks about his victories on Super Tuesday alongside his new supporter, Chris Christie. Subscribe NOW to The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon: http:...«
<msev-> zakaj so v tEh VR igrcah zmerm samo dlani narisane brez podlakti
<msev-> to ma sigurn znaten efekt na zmanjšanje imerzije
<slax0r> za odmero davka
<slax0r> pod "Dohodek" se vnese bruto ali neto vrednost?
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install Budgie Desktop In Ubuntu 16.04 Or 15.10 Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/8hcJRano9cg/how-to-install-budgie-desktop-in-ubuntu-ppa.html
<matjaz> .yt to ü aluna
<jabuk> Skrillex & Diplo - To Ü ft AlunaGeorge (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NwZdxiLvGo
<matjaz> danes je pa tišina
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/AecYPWm.jpg
<matjaz> dobra
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nice one
<zdobersek> da vidim
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/elihudi.urassa.5/videos/1307516265960035/
<Pepelka> Elihudi Justin Urassa | Facebook
<Pepelka> »when your mum tries to feed you some nasty ass food«
<CrazyLemon> lol..dirka v izoli - VN Izole je stala 20k € pa pravijo da je to velik zalogaj za slovenijo
<CrazyLemon> wtf man
<zdobersek> za slovensko kolesarstvo je
<CrazyLemon> to ni bila slovenska dirka :)
<CrazyLemon> torej pričakoval sem da bo cifra 50k+
<CrazyLemon> tko pa so meli 200 kolesarjev iz 17 držav? smth like that
<CrazyLemon> oz. 17 ekip
<zdobersek> kok ni bla slovenska dirka?
<CrazyLemon> mednarodna dirka je..ni 'slovenska' :D
<zdobersek> jah, slovenci jo organizirajo
<CrazyLemon> res je..pa poteka v sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> ampak število kolesarjev + mednarodna dirka za 20k €.. ni alot
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je teh 200 kolesarjev moralo prit prej k nam
<zdobersek> ja, ampak ni prenosa, ni nekega trga
<CrazyLemon> prespat vsaj dva dni
<zdobersek> bolj charity vse skup
<CrazyLemon> jest, pit etc.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zlo odvisno, avstrijci al pa italijani se mirno pripeljejo za tist dan v Izolo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda.. ampak poljaki, srbi, bosanci pa Å¡e ne vem kdo je vse bil pa ne :)
<CrazyLemon> pa da ne govorimo o tem da so zavrnili vsaj Å¡e 10 ekip
<zdobersek> so ze ble take ekipe, k so htele met placano nastanitev :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dvomim.. glede na to da jim je 20k € alot bi hitro zavrnili take pogoje
<zdobersek> sej, zavrnil so mocnejse ekipe :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah..
<CrazyLemon> pravila pod katerimi so organizirali jim dovolijo samo eno ekipo v klasi kot je CCC prandi polkowice al kaj je ze
<CrazyLemon> sprandi?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a sem ti ze linku tist video, ko sm se vozu na dirki po SLO?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dej..nea bluzi
<zdobersek> SPRANDI POLKOWITZE
<CrazyLemon> phatty like you
<CrazyLemon> thats what i said!
<CrazyLemon> not what i wrote..but what i said!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si vedel da xhamster je sponzor ene kolesarske ekipe? :D
<CrazyLemon> !g xhamster cycling team
<Pepelka> xHamster Announces Sponsorship of Promosport Racing in Season ... http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/xhamster-announces-sponsorship-of-promosport-racing-in-season-2016-569285731.html
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRwE7-reIpE
<Pepelka> DIRKA PO SLOVENIJI 2012- Podmeja-ubežnika - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Stimulak prvi na prvem vzponu Dirke po Sloveniji, Podmeja,14.6.2012«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si mel modre rokavice?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nop, belo majco
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek me too!
<CrazyLemon> a si bil za mano?!?
<zdobersek> nop
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/xK9gbOb.png
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek v 240p men vse zgleda belo..but i see your phat ass
<CrazyLemon> bogi clio
<zdobersek> best day ever
<CrazyLemon> yea..its fun riding in the car
<zdobersek> takrat sem bil se v klubu, pa me je el jefe povabu, da pridem v center Celja delat red, ko bo glavnina zacela
<zdobersek> v CE je bil start
<zdobersek> recem OK, dobim majco, tam stojim na enem semaforju
<zdobersek> smo zmenjeni, da ko grejo mim, da se nabasemo v ta clio in podirkamo po lokalni cesti na traso dirke
<zdobersek> da pridemo pred kolesarji na ta prvi vzpon
<zdobersek> da se loh po trasi furamo, je dubu pa el jefe od organizatorjev tako nalepko za na avto
<zdobersek> itak nima brige tisto nalepko gor dat
<zdobersek> oni startajo, se zapeljejo skoz center, mi se zberemo in dirkamo vzporedno po lokalni cesti
<zdobersek> pridemo na traso ene 300m pred glavnino
<zdobersek> ce bi pol minute kasnej, bi vse zamudil
<zdobersek> policaji se pizdijo, ker nismo overjeni z nalepko, da smo loh na trasi, pa jo potem kazemo skoz okno
<zdobersek> tam je se en sodnik se pizdu na nas, ampak smo prisl skoz
<zdobersek> pred tem so pa ze trije mel pobeg, eden od teh Stimulak, k je lokalc tu, bil v istem klubu
<zdobersek> tko da pol se koncn ustavmo, prpopamo tisto nalepko gor, pa se pelemo naprej to teh dveh ubeznikov
<zdobersek> pa smo potem se tko cel vzpon peljal v tem konvoju za tema dvema ubeznikoma, pol na vrhu smo pa rekl dost
<CrazyLemon> sounds..fun!?
<zdobersek> ja men je blo kul!
<CrazyLemon> lepo! vsaj enmu!
<pitastrudl> .yt willst du
<jabuk> Robin Schulz & Alligatoah - Willst Du (Offical Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNNfZuIA1GQ
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Add a Unity Quicklist to Spotify for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7iOOGAHpWio/control-spotify-linux-unity-quicklist
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix `Failed To Fetch` Google Chrome Repository After Google Dropped Support For Its Browser On Linux 32bit  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/OiW5bV5Otv4/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome_3.html
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/2L3Pzle.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<dz0ny> napsy: https://github.com/h2non/gock
<Pepelka> GitHub - h2non/gock: Versatile HTTP mocking made easy for Go ༼ʘ̚ل͜ʘ̚༽
<Pepelka> »gock - Versatile HTTP mocking made easy for Go ༼ʘ̚ل͜ʘ̚༽«
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, jap, Jack Ü kar dobre delata
<matjaz> it's hard to say, ampak tudi z Biebrom je kul komad
<matjaz> .yt where are ü now
<jabuk> Skrillex and Diplo - "Where Are Ü Now" with Justin Bieber (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nntGTK2Fhb0
<CrazyLemon> matjaz you are such a bieber fan arent you
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> .yt willst du
<jabuk> Robin Schulz & Alligatoah - Willst Du (Offical Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNNfZuIA1GQ
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl dej ne spammaj ok?!?1
<pitastrudl> :3
<dz0ny> Ski-Ba-Bop-Ba-Dop-Bop
<dz0ny> .yt iam never gonna call you
<jabuk> Fall On Your Sword - I'm Never Gonna Call You (28 Hotel Rooms) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTzpRW_wdVw
<yang> a bo kdo kaj narocal iz aliexpress ?
<CrazyLemon> msev
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2016/03/maroko_teroristi_z_bioloskim_orozjem.aspx
<Pepelka> V Maroku odkrili teroristično celico z biološkim orožjem | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Maroško notranje ministrstvo je danes sporočilo, da so pri pred kratkim aretiranih terorističnih osumljencih našli tudi biološko orožje.«
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-_U0PjpftYPQ/VtbAvOdj_cI/AAAAAAAAano/Lu_-JytYOLk/w530-h654-rw/tumblr_o0rhyjicna1qlrxgfo2_540.gif
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-04
<upd> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcquXerWwAEPPUL.jpg:large
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<napsy> dz0ny: tist pa deluje kr kul
<zdobersek> OOO WAT EEN DAY
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> hello fellow pleb
<zdobbie> ja pizda
<zdobbie> and the other fellow pleb
<CrazyLemon> kam naj vržem tastar lcd zaslon? pod embalažo? :)
<zdobersek> ooooh
<slax0r> v smeti
<msev-> ekološke debate
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> nikakor v smeti
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ampak kako bodo otroci v afriki razstavili moj lcd zaslon če ga vržem v smeti
<idioterna> na deponijo se pelje
<CrazyLemon> torej.. doma bo nabiral prah.. meh
<zdobersek> v vecje smeti
<CrazyLemon> ah..celo obstajajo zbirni centri
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> v Pireju, v pristaniscu
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<zdobersek> za begunce
<zdobersek> so lol on
<slax0r> idioterna: saj v deponiji zbirajo smeti, oz odpadke, odpadni material ali produkte, or commonly known as trash :P
<idioterna> ja pa dajo posebi
<CrazyLemon> ce bi ta fckin GGM in njegova komunala vsaj dali naslov/sliko kako prit do tega zbirnega centra
<CrazyLemon> bi bilo tudi kul
<zdobersek> ja zapelji mu v Ankaran
<zdobersek> pred pisarno
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv09QeRWO-k
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders has a history of taking no crap from the media ‪#‎TBT‬ - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Bernie Sanders has a history of taking no crap from the media ‪#‎TBT‬«
<idioterna> he's giving them such bern
<zdobbie> READY FOR THIS ONE??
<zdobbie> OH GEFUCKING SNAP
<zdobbie> BERNIE DON'T NEED NO CALCULATOR
<zdobbie> HE PRETTY GOOD AT ARITHMETIC
<zdobbie> fak
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: če še dela, na hrbet pa v Kozino: http://racunalniki.duh-casa.si/donatorji/seznam-zbirnih-tock/
<Pepelka> Seznam delavnic in zbirnih točk | Računalniki za socialno ogrožene
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ne dela :)
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa je tudi v izoli eden ki zbira za duh časa
<idioterna> o lej miha
<lynxlynxlynx> ok :)
<msev-> haha car
<msev-> bernie Å¡mex
<msev-> pismo dons tok lep vreme pa nemorm vn (viroza, vročina)
<msev-> a je kšn od vs kolesarjev že kolesaru dol s kobariškega stola
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> pomoje se nism
<idioterna> sm pa dons zjutri bil mal okol
<idioterna> mrzlo je
<idioterna> ampak ful lep dan
<msev-> kle mamo vse gore čist bele
<msev-> je ful lepo
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> tle tut
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/awlilnatty/status/705375555030556672/photo/1
<Pepelka> Nathalie Gordon auf Twitter: "If only nature would find a way to cover these oranges so we didn't need to waste so much plastic on them. https://t.co/00YECaHB4D"
<CrazyLemon> what the f...
<CrazyLemon> only in 'merica?
<idioterna> lih sm si tako pomaranco olupu
<idioterna> ne iz plastike
<zdobersek> zapakiraj in prodaj naprej
<msev-> lol retardirani so
<msev-> se jim tut lupt ne da
<msev-> :D
<napsy> ce mas dolge nohte
<napsy> ti pol smrdi cela roka po pomarancah
<napsy> pa se pod nohte zleze
<msev-> men diši pomaranča :D
<msev-> tko da mi je vseen :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Fix ‘Failed to fetch’ Chrome APT Error  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7qvhqfoYwak/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome-apt-error-ubuntu
<msev-> evo canonnical pobral vse nagrade na mwcju
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> če vse == 1 potem ja
<dz0ny> nobene ni
<dz0ny> 1. je dobil od ene random revije
<dz0ny> unity still sucks, now also on mobile phones TM
<CrazyLemon> ah right.. trusted reviews
<CrazyLemon> pa tom's hardware
<zdobbie> aka. rewards that can be bought
<CrazyLemon> nope..thats why they are 'trusted' reviews
<CrazyLemon> coz you can trust them
<zdobbie> that's like trusting an APU
<CrazyLemon> exactly..totally legit
 * CrazyLemon has been trusting APU for 5 years now
<zdobbie> tko, edini
<CrazyLemon> datum:19. 09. 2011      no skoraj 5 let :)
<msev-> ubuntu haters
<msev-> :D
<msev-> nevem kako je gnome fanboyem gnome tko lepši od unityja
<msev-> its basically the same
<msev-> razumem da jim je všeč ker mn resourceov porab
<msev-> sam glede izgleda pe nevem
<zdobbie> gnome-y?
<napsy> men gnome kr stabiln deluje
<msev-> gnome3 that is
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> msev-: Gnome je sam eden
<dz0ny> gnome3 je api
<zdobersek> well actually
<zdobersek> it's GNOME
<dz0ny> i have mix of gnome2 gnome packages :)
<dz0ny> but yea
<dz0ny> msev-: pa ubuntu mam, tko da unity haters
<msev-> ja
<msev-> a ubuntu gnome
<dz0ny> da
<msev-> sam pol nimaš latest verzije
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> 3.18 mam
<msev-> zakaj ti je pa gnome tok bolš k unity
<dz0ny> msev-: you are very disinformed
<msev-> k je podobn, večina folka ma dock ob levi strani :D
<msev-> tko k unity
<msev-> pač samo vizualno
<msev-> z vizualnega stališča
<dz0ny> ja sam nima compiza, pa scope
<dz0ny> scopes
<dz0ny> maš pa extensions
<dz0ny> extensions ++
<msev-> k breakajo ob vsaki posodobitvi
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> nope
<siska> super pregledno je saltat med okni
<siska> ze to je velik +
<dz0ny> vse je nekak bolj integriran skupaj
<msev-> ka pa cinnamon dz0ny
<dz0ny> unity je malo tam malo tam
<msev-> da maš bl to klasično paradigmo desktopa
<dz0ny> kar velja za cinnamon tud :)
<msev-> js bi si recimo gnome z extensioni spremenu v cinnamon :D
<dz0ny> mislim nimam tko  bad hw da bi mogu cm poganjat
<dz0ny> and i dont like start
<dz0ny> menu
<dz0ny> pac win look and feel
<jabuk> http://www.artschoolgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/h7E4B96E6.jpeg
<dz0ny> aja pa unity ne zna bit all dark
<msev-> aja
<dz0ny> nočni način :)
<msev-> a pol spreminjaš temo glede na time of day :D
<msev-> kako pa zgleda tvoj desktop a maš kšn screenshot za pokazat
<msev-> :)
<zdobbie> taprav GNOME desktop je tko cist prazen
<msev-> jp :)
<msev-> zanima me če uporablja dock
<siska> msev-, http://i.imgur.com/9JqVcDi.jpg
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/VzkiAoQ.png
<msev-> pa če ma še kšn drug meni zravn poleg activities spead
<msev-> spread
<msev-> aha sm vedu da dock upoblja
<msev-> uporablja :D
<LorD_DDooM> gnome3 shell je top zadeva
<msev-> mene je na laptopu ful motila debelina panela
<msev-> ostalo mi je blo kul
<msev-> fajn je da je ekstenzibilen
<yang> .vreme lj
<CrazyLemon> a tak si ti..you dont like them fat
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @04.03.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% jugozahodnik 3.1 m/s (11.2 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:36:17, Kulminacija: 11:14:56, Sončni zahod: 16:53:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 17min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> sam na desktopu k maš pa velik screen real-estatea me pa ne bi motl
<yang> siska: kaj je to zaen WM
<siska> yang, gnome 3
<CrazyLemon> gnome3 shell
<msev-> dz0ny, ker app je to za musko
<msev-> zgleda super-slick
<dz0ny> Spotify, lol
<msev-> lol
<zdobbie> lol
<msev-> aja sj res sj se vid da je logo osenčen
<CrazyLemon> ker app pa uporabljaš za ta rdeč klicaj v trikotniku?? :P
<msev-> ka pa je ta medo :D
<zdobbie> pedo medo?
<dz0ny> msev-: medo http://i.imgur.com/YAbEohq.png
<msev-> medo s čudaškimi očmi
<msev-> lepo
<msev-> slick
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: broken apt-reports :)
<CrazyLemon> word of the day: slick
<dz0ny> nifty
<CrazyLemon> posh :p
<dz0ny> posh bi moral met polka dots
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: on a scale of 1 to 7, how jell are you?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 5.9
<msev-> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B87FK33qoAT3WEZRd21JMldEY3c/view?usp=sharing evo zametki home automation dashboarda
<Pepelka> Slika a.png - Google Drive
<CrazyLemon> ojej :p
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny made me think about the 'no compiz' stuff :D zdj me matra da bi dal gor gnome3 shell :)
<dz0ny> apu will be grateful to you :)
<CrazyLemon> Potrebno je dobiti 20,3 MB arhivov.
<CrazyLemon> Po tem opravilu bo porabljenega 62,4 MB dodatnega prostora.
<CrazyLemon> hm..i must be doing smth wrong :D
<dz0ny> k bos dal purge unity bo "Po tem opravilu bo porabljenega -262,4 MB dodatnega prostora.
<CrazyLemon> ne bom dal :D
<CrazyLemon> če mi bo všeč bom pa šel na 16.04 gnome :)
<CrazyLemon> W: Ni mogoče dobiti http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Ni mogoče najti pričakovanega vnosa 'main/binary-i386/Packages' v datoteki Release (napačen vnos sources.list ali slabo oblikovana datoteka)
<CrazyLemon> čeprav sploh nimam nikjer i386
<CrazyLemon> brb
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: no zdej boš dubu un rdeč znakec v toolbar :)
<CrazyLemon> and back from gnome shell
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> oooh
<CrazyLemon> moja obvestila za ubuntu.si novice delajo tudi na gnome shell
<CrazyLemon> noice :D
<CrazyLemon> torej..i hate kako zgledajo okna v GS
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda ker nima menu bar tko kot unity
<CrazyLemon> pa zakaj se ne prikaže launcher ko grem z miško levo :D
<CrazyLemon> aha..v levi kot moraš it z miško
<CrazyLemon> tale launcher ni niti blizu tko uporabn kot unity launcher :D
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne veš a je program odprt ali ne dokler ne klikneš gor :)
<zdobbie> PEBKAC
<CrazyLemon> pa sploh ni minimize gumba :D
<CrazyLemon> show me my desktop! :D
<CrazyLemon> super + d does not work
<zdobbie> mas shortcute za vse
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeShell/CheatSheet
<CrazyLemon> oh..obstaja celo sistemska vrstica :D
<CrazyLemon> skrita v bližnjicah
<CrazyLemon> zelo neuporabna.. :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: install gnome-tweak-tools
<CrazyLemon> !g gnome shell show desktop
<Pepelka> Show Desktop Button - GNOME Shell Extensions https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/64/show-desktop-button/
<zdobersek> gnome-tweak-tool*
<zdobersek> mas tam se multitudo opcij
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yea..but how do i minimize all windows and get to my desktop :D
<CrazyLemon> ah! top left corner -> right side -> izberi desktop in ne okna
<CrazyLemon> yay for usability :p
<CrazyLemon> aja ne!
<CrazyLemon> to je sam virtual desktop :D
<zdobersek> mah
<zdobersek> desktop slave si
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/307/dash-to-dock/ odpri v firefox in namesti
<dz0ny> pa bos mel tko kot unity
<dz0ny> pa tole https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1031/topicons/
<dz0ny> .pomoč
<dz0ny> .pretvori 0.50 CHF EUR
<jabuk> dz0ny: Sowwy but something went wrong
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> Sowwy reminds me about BBT
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 0,5 chf eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 0.5 CHF je 0.46 EUR
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<yang> dobro raste CHF
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 0.5 eur chf
<CrazyLemon> hm..its slow
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: Sowwy but something went wrong
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a pr0n dlas?
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> good old unity <3
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to je rt server :)
<dz0ny> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Ghost Loft - Slowdowntime. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeweEMsUOwo
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 0.3 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 0.3 USD je 0.27 EUR
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 0.3 chf eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 0.3 CHF je 0.28 EUR
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 0.3 chf usd
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 0.3 CHF je 0.30 USD
<msev-> ej vi gnome sensei, k sm nazadne gledov v gnome-tweak-tool notr ni blo opcije da panel stanjšam
<msev-> a znate to narest?
<msev-> .pretvori 5 pounds eur :)
<jabuk> msev-: Sowwy but something went wrong
<msev-> .pretvori 5 gbp eur
<jabuk> msev-: 5 GBP je 6.45 EUR
<msev-> thank you Sir
<msev-> most appreciated
<msev-> a ni lepo vidt da Jabuk dela za Linux :D
<msev-> http://grafana.org/ tole zgleda awesome sam zihr težko uporablat :D
<Pepelka> Grafana - Graphite and InfluxDB Dashboard and graph composer
<idioterna> grafana je easy
<skyx> CrazyLemon: https://www.facebook.com/startaj.si/posts/817168595093767?notif_t=notify_me_page
<Pepelka> Startaj.si - Žiga Bauer, 26-letnik iz Domžal, ima idejo.... | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Žiga Bauer, 26-letnik iz Domžal, ima idejo. Iz odpadnih kolesarskih zračnic doma izdeluje kolesarske torbice Ziggie Bag. Z njimi se predstavlja na...«
<idioterna>  Zanimivo, a prav nič presenetljivo, je tudi da je v Münchnu trend ravno obraten...notr silijo mladi japiji in gastarbajterji/migranti v luknje 15-30m2 za 500-1000 na mesec, družine pa prodajajo malo večje luknje za pol miljona in se selijo v predmestja v hiše...
<idioterna> to se slis k yang :)
<CrazyLemon> kudos to žiga bauer
<upd> kdo tu hodi na fri
<idioterna> jsm ze bil na friju
<upd> rabim nekoga ki hodi tja :d
<zdobbie> jas tui
<zdobbie> odv sem mel 10!
<upd> odvodi ?
<idioterna> hodm pa nikamor kej dost
<idioterna> razn s kolesom
<msev-> enkrat sm že sprašvov sam sm pozabu odgovor, ampak a je mogoče tko narest da dual bootaš, pa ti gre avtomatsko v izbran OS, če pa hočš it v druzga pa pol kšn gumb prtisneš pa boota v unga drugega :D
<upd> ponavad je nek timeout 5 sekund, in če ne zbereš enega boota v default
<msev-> vem ja
<msev-> sam js bi brez tega timeouta
<msev-> nočm si boot time podaljšat
<msev-> :D
<upd> pa dej 1sekundo
<msev-> jp mjbi 2 ja
<msev-> :D
<msev-> to zna bit da me ne bi iritiral
<upd> !g pick boot os, withouth timeout
<Pepelka> How do I set the grub timeout and the grub default boot entry? - Ask ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/148095/how-do-i-set-the-grub-timeout-and-the-grub-default-boot-entry
<upd> !g pick boot os like bios
<Pepelka> 3.6. Pre-Installation Hardware and Operating System Setup - Debian http://www.debian.org/releases/jessie/amd64/ch03s06.html.en
<upd> lol
<upd> ne vem kako je to zrihtan za bios, kdo čaka na event
<matjaz> msev-, v grubu?
<msev-> ej dz0ny a tale mopidy spotify zadeva a to rabš premium?
<matjaz> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB/Tips_and_tricks#Hide_GRUB_unless_the_Shift_key_is_held_down
<dz0ny> matjaz: da, pa ukinl so
<dz0ny> mislim ne bo več dolgo
<dz0ny> 3mesce top
<dz0ny> apije so skenslal
<msev-> a to men odgovarjaš
<msev-> dz0ny,
<dz0ny> da
<msev-> aja sam Å¡e 3 mesce
<msev-> meh
<dz0ny> tko da ne nabljavt spotify premium za mopidy
<msev-> ne bom
<msev-> a pol sam Å¡e soundcloud ostaja
<msev-> a je še kšna dobra alternativa
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> a ni google play tudi?
<matjaz> v mopidy that is
<msev-> a ni google music za plačat
<matjaz> ja a spotify premium pa kao ni :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej lahko naštimaš default boot OS brez timeouta
<CrazyLemon> sam ne obstaja pa 'gumb' da bootaš v druzga
<msev-> ja sam kko grem pa v drugega pol
<msev-> če ni timeouta
<CrazyLemon> boš mogu držat shift/esc da prideš v grub menu
<CrazyLemon> in izbereš druzga
<msev-> aja
<msev-> to je tut kul ja
<CrazyLemon> ja
<msev-> k je prej matjaz dau link
<CrazyLemon> no ta ja..držiš shift ob bootu da se pokaže/greš v grub
<msev-> Note: This setup uses keystatus to detect keypress event so it may not work on some machines.
<msev-> kaj pa če mi neb delal pol pa obstaja možnost da nebi mogu bootat v tadruzga
<msev-> nikol :)
<matjaz> ja pa izkolpiš ane :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker enkrat ko zrihtaš grub
<CrazyLemon> ga ni več mogoče spreminjat
<CrazyLemon> its on the ROM !
<msev-> kko pa prideš not v grub iz non-free OS-a :D
<matjaz> zbrišeš tisti non-free OS :)
<msev-> haha
<msev-> seriously plz
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie_> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie_: pong
<zdobbie_> .stran netflix.com
<jabuk> netflix.com je dosegljiva!
<msev-> ej dz0ny a poslušaš pol kšne internet radio postaje z mopidyjam?
<zdobbie_> what
<CrazyLemon> tako da bootaš usb :)
<yang> RIP Ekrem Jevrić https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvY3qoCTMEU
<Pepelka> Ekrem Jevric Kuca poso - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.netflix.com
<jabuk> www.netflix.com je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> works for me
<msev-> cool CrazyLemon good tips guys
<msev-> hvala vsem za pro tips
<msev-> tale arch wiki je res zakladnica znanja
<msev-> sam nikol ne znam najdt not nč :D
<matjaz> arch > ubuntu
<matjaz> a grem kar sam dol? :D
<CrazyLemon> kr pejt ja :D
<msev-> matjaz, ce si pro mogoče :D
<msev-> ne pa za mene nuba
<matjaz> ne rabiš bit pro
<msev-> ni šanse da bi se ukvarjal tok pr vsakmu updateu kukr se morš ti
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> sej maš wiki
<msev-> k vse breaka :D
<matjaz> dude!
<matjaz> manjkrat sem imel na archu probleme kot pa na ubuntu :D
<msev-> a maš navadn arch al antegros
<msev-> al antergos al kko je že
<matjaz> arch
<msev-> dz0ny, a se zj že da castat na mopidy? :D
<matjaz> .yt twist and shout
<jabuk> The Beatles - Twist and Shout [live] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS0wuN_6wyw
<matjaz> gruuuuuv
<idioterna> https://bou.si/no.jpg
<CrazyLemon> say no to arch
<matjaz> say no to apu
<matjaz> amirite
<msev-> haha
<yang> Paypal ima 2 factor AUTH na SMS zdaj
<msev-> a za ustvarjanje novga accounta?
<yang> ne
<yang> za logiranje
<msev-> za plačevanje?
<msev-> aja
<msev-> a vsakič?
<msev-> a recimo lahko na enem pi zerotu laufam neko python skripto k sprejema ukaze iz terminala in pol po lokalnem omrežju pošljem ukaz notr v terminal od unga pi zerota :D
<msev-> do*
<matjaz> do you even ssh bruh?
<msev-> sm včash
<msev-> pr diplomi sm ssh-jev v supercomputer cluster :D
<msev-> aja pol isti princip
<msev-> kul
<matjaz> no sej poj pa vse veš :)
<msev-> tm sm ene simulacije molekulske dinamike laufov
<msev-> dz0ny, a mopidy-youtube pol loh ubistvu prevzame mesto od spotifyja
<msev-> na nek način? :D
<dz0ny> msev-: yep
<dz0ny> vidim da je msev natančno preštudiral moje namizje
<dz0ny> #lessonslearned
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> sam so neki spremenil
<msev-> dolg sm rabu ane dz0ny :D
<idioterna> na youtube
<idioterna> sm mogu upgradat downloader vceri
<dz0ny> mhm to kr pogosto
<msev-> dz0ny, preži kot sokol nad temi spremembami :D
<msev-> car :)
 * dz0ny uporablja izključno spotify
<msev-> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-PCM5102-DAC-Decoder-I2S-Player-Assembled-Board-32Bit-384K-Beyond-PCM1794-ijk-/121900836984?hash=item1c61db2878:g:X4YAAOSwB4NWxYpH
<Pepelka> New PCM5102 DAC Decoder I2S Player Assembled Board 32bit 384K Beyond PCM1794 IJK | eBay
<msev-> pa rpi0 pa mamo dom za mopidy
<msev-> :D
<msev-> evo Å¡katlca http://www.ebay.com/itm/1XAcrylic-Case-fr-Raspberry-Pi-2-B-B-I2S-Interface-HIFI-DAC-Sound-Card-Hot-/121853542055?hash=item1c5f097ea7:g:~sIAAOSwa-dWhcbd
<Pepelka> 1XACRYLIC Case Fr Raspberry Pi 2 B B I2S Interface HiFi DAC Sound Card Hot | eBay
<msev-> mal prevelka sicer
<matjaz> .yt nina sinnerman
<jabuk> Nina Simone - Sinnerman https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH3Fx41Jpl4
<matjaz> :thumbsup:
<idioterna> msev-: to js ze mam
<idioterna> msev-: https://bou.si/pic/streaming-youtube.jpg
<msev-> odlično
<yang> jebemu mater, zalockal me je ven
<yang> tisti 2 way auth
<matjaz> idioterna, v kaj si ga pa vgradil?
<msev-> damn
<matjaz> .sc eli eli maduk
<jabuk> Misun - Eli Eli (Maduk Remix)(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/madukdnb/misun-eli-eli-maduk-remix-1 ♥0 ▶293,309
<idioterna> matjaz: v star yamahin receiver
<idioterna> k ma spdif input
<matjaz> se mi je zdelo nekaj takega ja, nooice
<idioterna> in pol digital prpelem vanjga
<idioterna> in kr dobr dela
<idioterna> k je kr smooth dac
<idioterna> v receiverju
<idioterna> je pa res da ne slism razlike med tem pa med analognim kablom
<matjaz> sej večina folka ne
<matjaz> .sc jinco mama
<jabuk> Jinco - Mama(3 minute) https://soundcloud.com/elysianrecords/goshfather-jinco-mama ♥0 ▶530,618
<matjaz> dz0ny, srčki ne delajo
<siska> matjaz, dela ok, primeren character set mora irc klient uporabljat
<siska> http://unicode-table.com/en/2665/
<Pepelka> ♥ - Black Heart Suit (U+2665) symbol, character, sign, icon, html: &#9829; &hearts; - Miscellaneous Symbols - Unicode® character table
<Pepelka> »Symbol: &#9829;, Name: Black Heart Suit, Unicode number: U+2665, Block: Miscellaneous Symbols, Entity: &hearts;«
<matjaz> to ja, ni taprava cifra zravn :)
<siska> oz encoding
<dz0ny> its 0
<siska> aja :)
<matjaz> 17,2k bi moralo bit :)
<msev-> tole obeta matjaz misun :D
<matjaz> od misun je mal bolj miren :)
<matjaz> .yt misun eli eli
<jabuk> Misun - Eli Eli https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7tp9r_bOBI
<msev-> dz0ny, idejo mam za mopidy extension. ws2812 led vu meter :D
<matjaz> dz0ny, https://github.com/mfin/ircbot/commit/cd794ba4ec889f7eff04b3a1296e960fa68f408d
<Pepelka> Fix likes count for Soundcloud · mfin/ircbot@cd794ba · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<CrazyLemon> matjaz your build failed :D
<matjaz> not my fault!
<matjaz> .pretvori 1 chf to eur
<CrazyLemon> matjaz res je..pretvori timeouta
<jabuk> matjaz: Sowwy but something went wrong
<matjaz> see!
<matjaz> ne vem pa, zakaj imajo Å¡e vedno favoritings_count v docsih, uporabljajo pa likes_coune
<matjaz> nemci ej
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pošlji jim pull request :D
<matjaz> .sc eli eli maduk
<jabuk> Misun - Eli Eli (Maduk Remix)(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/madukdnb/misun-eli-eli-maduk-remix-1 ♥0 ▶293,339
<jabuk1> Misun - Eli Eli (Maduk Remix)(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/madukdnb/misun-eli-eli-maduk-remix-1 ♥7,383 ▶293,339
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 5 usd eur
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: 5 USD je 4.56 EUR
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 5 USD je 4.56 EUR
<CrazyLemon> super slow..čeprav pravi fixer.io da je response time 6.6ms
<matjaz> .pretvori 3 gbp chf
<jabuk1> matjaz: 3 GBP je 4.22 CHF
<CrazyLemon> da ni DO spet ddosan?
<matjaz> .pretvori 3 USD GBP
<CrazyLemon> ker tudi pri meni rabi kr neki časa za reply
<jabuk1> matjaz: 3 USD je 2.12 GBP
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, http GET https://api.fixer.io/latest?symbols=USD,GBP
<matjaz> s tem bi se tudi dalo
<msev-> zakaj ni nikjer koordinat Velikega macesna nad dolino Male Pišnice :D
<msev-> to je najstarejše bitje kao v SLO
<matjaz> poglej v google maps
<msev-> 1000 let je str
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zakaj nima pzs irca
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kakšen bs
<matjaz> dej https namesto http
<matjaz> :)
<msev-> aja
<msev-> a zato ker uporabljajo https?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: test out the LCD maybe?
<matjaz> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/mar/04/microsoft-monopolise-pc-games-development-epic-games-gears-of-war
<Pepelka> Microsoft wants to monopolise games development on PC. We must fight it | Technology | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Microsoft is looking to dominate the games industry ecosystem with its aggressive new UWP initiative. Developers must oppose this, or else cede control of their titles«
<matjaz> Gaben plz
<msev-> .pretvori 19,73 eur usd
<jabuk1> msev-: 19.73 EUR je 21.64 USD
<msev-> sjs Å¡e ni mergan
<msev-> :D
<msev-> aja*
<CrazyLemon> matjaz makes no difference :)
<matjaz> pri meni pa
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno traja kr neki sekund za response
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ok..you've got a point
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da si sel iz https na http
<CrazyLemon> ampak si sel v obratno smer :D
<matjaz> tako je :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kako misliš test out?
<CrazyLemon> sj testam out že kok..en teden?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma dva
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 5 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 5 USD je 4.56 EUR
<CrazyLemon> jp..much faster
<CrazyLemon> ty matjaz :)
<matjaz> np!
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: 5 USD je 4.56 EUR
<CrazyLemon> lol :>
<CrazyLemon> 35s
<matjaz> haha :D
<matjaz> lej to http://blog.robertelder.org/bash-one-liner-compose-music/
<Pepelka> Bash One Liner - Compose Music From Entropy in /dev/urandom
<matjaz> awesome
<CrazyLemon> skoki time
<CrazyLemon> o/
<matjaz> jup!
<msev-> -pretvori 11 gbp eur
<jabuk> msev-: 11 GBP je 14.20 EUR
<msev-> noice
<msev-> guys - https://www.publicapis.com/
<Pepelka> PublicAPIs | Directory of public APIs for web and mobile
<Pepelka> »Search thousands of APIs that you can use to save time and money by using software components to quickly create and deliver an application on any platform (Mobile, Web, etc).«
<msev-> http://www.programmableweb.com/apis/directory
<Pepelka> API Directory | ProgrammableWeb
<Pepelka> »View our API directory, the largest API repository on the web.«
<msev-> tok jih je da ne veš kaj bi
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> .yt ring of fire devon
<jabuk> Devon Baldwin "Ring of Fire" (Johnny Cash Cover) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZnvzytfANI
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: approves k so boobs
 * msev- approves too :D
<matjaz> kernel, gfx in btrfs updejti
<matjaz> tis gon b fun
<CrazyLemon> ,pretvori 0 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 0 USD je 0.00 EUR
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> }pretvori 8 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 8 USD je 7.29 EUR
<CrazyLemon> waaaaat
<matjaz> ²pretvori 2 usd eur
<jabuk> matjaz: 2 USD je 1.82 EUR
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> }yt ring of fire devon
<jabuk> Devon Baldwin "Ring of Fire" (Johnny Cash Cover) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZnvzytfANI
<CrazyLemon> i rest my case
<CrazyLemon> all regex i copied from dz0ny sux :D
<msev-> matjaz, na linuxactionshow-u pravjo da btrfs sux :D
<matjaz>  pretvori 2 usd eur
<jabuk> matjaz: 2 USD je 1.82 EUR
<CrazyLemon> }stran www.youtube.com
<matjaz> haha
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> jap
<CrazyLemon> povsod manjka '\'
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.youtube.com
<jabuk> www.youtube.com je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> yup yup
<msev-> zakon ne rabmo točn piko dat
<msev-> to sm prej opazu k sm vezaj dal
<CrazyLemon> tudi js sm to takrat opazu
<CrazyLemon> zato bom zdaj pofixal  :)
<msev-> ne no
<msev-> zakaj
<msev-> kašn bug pa je to
<CrazyLemon> coz its wrong
<msev-> to je feature1
<matjaz> dons je pa tale wercker on fire
<msev-> feature!
<msev-> CrazyLemon, nehi omejevat featureje :D hehehe
<CrazyLemon> }sc whatever
<jabuk> Down For Whatever ft. Pell(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/imadroyal/downforwhatever ♥25,334 ▶700,705
<msev-> -yt talk to my hand
<CrazyLemon> -imdb boobs
<jabuk> Terminator 3 - Talk To The Hand https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whs1EUeR09o
<jabuk> Boobs |14 Oct 2014 87 min| Documentary
<jabuk> Boobs is a documentary about one girl's journey through the beauty industry. British model, Precious Muir, has moved from London to New York to make it as a fashion model. Her career has ...
<matjaz> ssc whatever
<jabuk> IMDB:6.2/10 (33 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: 4.5/5 22 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3883234
<jabuk> Down For Whatever ft. Pell(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/imadroyal/downforwhatever ♥25,334 ▶700,706
<CrazyLemon> waaaaaaaaaat
<CrazyLemon> ?!?!
 * CrazyLemon downloads
<msev-> awesome
<msev-> :D
<msev-> haha
<matjaz> -pretvori 5 usd eur
<jabuk> matjaz: 5 USD je 4.56 EUR
<CrazyLemon> ha! si mislu a :>
<matjaz> :)
<msev-> a zle je nazaj pršu popravlen
<msev-> :(
<CrazyLemon> nope
<msev-> kko se pa vid kdaj pride nazaj po commitu
<matjaz> ko ga dz0ny restarta
<msev-> dz0ny, never restart it plz
<msev-> :D
<msev-> or revert the commit :D
<CrazyLemon> zaviraš napredek..tak si torej
<matjaz> en tak Drumpf
<msev-> kera je že una stran k povezuje weather radarje večih držav
<yang> ena je
<yang> http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php
<Pepelka> Lightning strikes and thunderstorms on lightning maps live in real time - World Map
<Pepelka> »Blitzortung.org provides lightning and thunderstorm information in real time on maps for USA, United Kingdom, Australia, new Zealand, Europa, Africa, Asia and other Countries.«
<yang> nevem pa ce to mislis
<msev-> a kdo uporablja owntracks
<matjaz> zakva koji k zdej prenašajo teke?!?!
<skyx> so ze skoki nazaj :)
<msev-> -pretvori 11 eur usd
<msev-> .pretvori 9 eur usd
<jabuk> msev-: 9 EUR je 9.87 USD
<msev-> damn
<msev-> :D
<msev-> bom mogu natančn tipkat zj :/
<dz0ny> .yt its you tayn
<jabuk> Move Town - Girl You Know It's True https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HUEq_0mAC0
<dz0ny> .yt its you zayn
<jabuk> ZAYN - iT's YoU (Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hffbFKHJS4
<dz0ny> .yt rock bottom hailee
<jabuk> Hailee Steinfeld - Rock Bottom (Lyric Video) ft. DNCE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNAVeJFb2tM
<matjaz> .yt sweet caroline
<jabuk> Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsLyI1_R01M
<dz0ny> .yt someone who can dance icona pop
<jabuk> Icona Pop - Someone Who Can Dance (Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zOVo__8Muw
<dz0ny> .yt m83 do it
<jabuk> M83 - Do It, Try It (Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryh9rkIRGUs
<matjaz> rabm eno hexchat skripto, k vse dz0ny linke nafila v Pocket
<dz0ny> .yt on my mind moxie
<jabuk> Moxie Raia - On My Mind  Feat. Pusha T https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BihxtINgYSU
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lol
<dz0ny> al spam filter :>
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sj maš url grabber
<CrazyLemon> tega omogočiš..pa filtriraš vn vse youtube videe
<CrazyLemon> pa je :D
<matjaz> http://wiki.znc.in/Modpython
<Pepelka> modpython - ZNC
<matjaz> to bo to, bo ZNC rihtal
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<matjaz> sam da ne bojo pol slučajno kakšni makeup tutoriali notr
<CrazyLemon> thats the risk you'll have to take!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zakaj ne pomagas
<idioterna> strelajo ns.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pridem kmalu
<msev-> a ta znc uporabljaš kot bouncer matjaz
<matjaz> jap
<msev-> a na ircu je bouncer
<msev-> mislm na androidu
<msev-> hočm rečt
<matjaz> huh? a sprašuješ, če je app za androida?
<msev-> http://tapchatapp.com/
<Pepelka> TapChat
<msev-> če je bouncer za androida
<msev-> ker mi na 3gju dostkrat dol vrže
<msev-> če nimam pržganga zaslona
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> znc si nekam na en kompjuter naštimaš
<msev-> ja
<msev-> in
<matjaz> pol se pa s katerimkoli klientom povežeš na ta kompjuter
<msev-> aha
<msev-> kul beans
<msev-> need moar pi zeros, have zero of them but need moar
<msev-> 1 bo radio, 1 bo weather display, 1 bo irc bouncer pa kšne python skripte bom laufov gor..Evo minimalno 3 rabm :D
<msev-> I'm gonna build a cluster
<msev-> :D
<msev-> http://justgage.com/ kko bi pr takmu gaugeu spremenu barvo številke spodaj iz črne v sivo/belo
<Pepelka> justGage.com
<Pepelka> »JustGage is a handy JavaScript plugin for generating and animating nice & clean dashboard gauges.«
<msev-> čeprov nevem če je dejansko ta koda tm not moram najprej pogledat, zgledajo pa vizualno enake
<msev-> ja so
<msev-> odlično
<msev-> I'm getting closer
<msev-> :D
<msev-> / valueFontColor : string
<msev->     // color of label showing current value
<msev->     valueFontColor: kvLookup('valueFontColor', config, dataset, "#010101"),
<msev-> oh yeah
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/ninavarano/status/705853024544137216
<Pepelka> Nina Varano auf Twitter: "Electing Trump President would be the historical equivalent to burning the Library of Alexandria."
<msev-> a se da komu mi pomagat kaj mi prav ta fajl kko to uporabm :D
<matjaz> ker fajl?
<matjaz> dej hitr, Vikinge morm pogledat
<matjaz> :)
<msev-> sj loh jutr kr poglej
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> dobro, ln :)
<msev-> drgač pa v tole https://github.com/andrei-tatar/node-red-contrib-ui - bi rad v gauge dal https://github.com/toorshia/justgage/blob/master/justgage.js#L84
<Pepelka> GitHub - andrei-tatar/node-red-contrib-ui: node-red UI nodes
<Pepelka> »node-red-contrib-ui - node-red UI nodes«
<msev-> lahko noč :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej to lahk s CSSjem tudi spremeniš
<CrazyLemon> sam poglej kateri CSS je vključen
<CrazyLemon> in tam spreminjaš
<msev-> nism mogu inspectat
<msev-> s chromam
<msev-> tistga teksta
<msev-> nism ga mogu izbrat da bi ga inspectov
<msev-> kukr se spomnm
<CrazyLemon> tale gnome-shell mi je večkrat zmrznu v 5 minutah
<CrazyLemon> kot unity v ..ever?
<CrazyLemon> msev- ce ga nisi najdu pol ga mogoce js ustvari dinamicno
<msev-> ja
<msev-> vrjetn bo treba v js-u
<CrazyLemon> Removing gnome-shell (3.10.4-0ubuntu5.2) ...
<CrazyLemon> bye bye gnome shell :D
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> 3.10
<dz0ny> how old is that
<dz0ny> tist Å¡e delal ni
<CrazyLemon> old enough da je v LTSu :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muDPSyO7-A0
<Pepelka> SES-9 Full Webcast - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SpaceX’s Falcon 9 rocket will deliver SES-9, a commercial communications satellite for SES, to a Geostationary Transfer Orbit (GTO). SES is a world-leading s...«
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-05
<upd_> Pwned on 1 breached site and found no pastes (subscribe to search sensitive breaches) weee
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<slax0r> jutro
<upd> http://i.4cdn.org/wsg/1456617348430.webm lololol
<upd> dan
<slax0r> question
<slax0r> kje se da kupit filme online?
<slax0r> pa mislim digital vsebina
<slax0r> ne da bi DVD narocu
<slax0r> po moznosti da majo slovenske podnapise itd
<idioterna> a se hecas
<idioterna> ne da se kupit
<idioterna> na thepiratebay.cr gres
<idioterna> pa podnapisi.net al kaj je ze
<slax0r> zakaj se pa ne bi dalo kupit?
<idioterna> kdo bi pa sploh se piratiziral ce bi se kar kupit dalo online?
<slax0r> bi ze spiratiziral, ampak filma v pametni kvaliteti ni
<idioterna> ker film pa isces
<slax0r> hunger games mockingjay part 2
<idioterna> oh well
<idioterna> tega pa 100% nimam
<idioterna> sorry
<idioterna> pa ce hoces resen odgovor zakaj se ne da kupit online
<idioterna> ker se o tem odlocajo popolni idioti
<idioterna> licenciranje je cist nemogoce
<slax0r> torej mi bo edina opcija nabavit dvd?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> al pa pocakat da kdo ki ga bo nabavil uploada torrent
<slax0r> niti ne vem kje naj dvd verzijo najdem
<upd> http://www.amazon.com/The-Hunger-Games-Mockingjay-Digital/dp/B0189HKD70
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2 [DVD + Digital]: Jennifer Lawrence, Josh Hutcherson, Liam Hemsworth, Woody Harrelson, Elizabeth Banks, Julianne Moore, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Jeffrey Wright, Willow Shields, Sam Claflin, Jena Malone, Natalie Dormer, Francis Lawrence: Movies & TV
<Pepelka> »Amazon.com: The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2 [DVD + Digital]: Jennifer Lawrence, Josh Hutcherson, Liam Hemsworth, Woody Harrelson, Elizabeth Banks, Julianne Moore, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Jeffrey Wright, Willow Shields, Sam Claflin, Jena Malone, Natalie Dormer, Francis Lawrence: Movies & TV«
<upd> https://itunes.apple.com/us/movie/hunger-games-mockingjay-part/id1055440915 a to ne dela v slo Å¡e
<Pepelka> The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 2 on iTunes
<Pepelka> »Watch trailers, read customer and critic reviews, and buy The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 2 directed by Francis Lawrence«
<idioterna> ne, pa tut z amazon.com dvomim da ti dovoljo digital pobrat ce s slovensko kreditno placas
<slax0r> amazon je preorder
<slax0r> pa se verjetno slo podnapiso ni
<slax0r> kar za mene ni tak problem, za boljso polovico pa bo :/
<tadej> jutro
<skyx> lp
<upd> pol ji pa plačaj najprej tečaj angleščine
<idioterna> zame je problem ze to da je tale na naslovnici tok napudrana, da ne zgleda lih prepricljivo
<upd> kaj ima pa veze puder, je pa dobra igralka
<idioterna> mal sm skepticn
<upd>  Z dvajsetimi leti je postala druga najmlajša igralka, kar jih je bilo kdaj nominiranih za oskarja v kategoriji za »najboljšo igralko«.
<idioterna> dobra igralka se neb pustila napudrat
<upd> pametna pa
<idioterna> ja no prov dolgorocno ocitno ne razmisla
<slax0r> a je mozno da se zarad licence se ne sme prodajat v dvd obliki?
<idioterna> slax0r: vse je mozno
<idioterna> slax0r: vecina teh bi rada pay per view
<slax0r> ker je vsepovsod samo preorder
<idioterna> studijev
<idioterna> pac da vsakic ko gledas placas
<idioterna> temu je tut drm namenjen
<upd> idioterna, sej ji ni treba lahko pri 30 zaključi kariero če hoče
<idioterna> upd: bl dolgorocno sm mislu
<slax0r> drm?
<idioterna> v smislu druzbenega napredka
<idioterna> slax0r: digital rights management
<slax0r> ah
<idioterna> to k ti pol dvd rece "buy more licences or i'm not playin"
<slax0r> pa mu reces nazaj, "play or I pirate"
<idioterna> ja sam v zdruzenih drzavah so ze zlobiral da je to tak crime da gres za par let sedet
<idioterna> pa ogromn dnara placas
<idioterna> pr nas niso se, ampak se trudijo
<slax0r> \o/
<slax0r> pa ne bomo filmov gledal :D
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/s1GLVUPV v kero vrstico tuki bi mogu dat valueFontColor: '#nekihex'
<Pepelka> module.exports = function(RED) { var ui = require('../ui')(RED); fun - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> hex ne pozna vrednosti 'nkihx' :P
<msev-> "#f2f2f2" :D
<msev-> za dark temo da so svetle črke :D
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je bilo narobe s tistim linkom od včeraj ki si prilepil?
<msev-> nerazumem
<msev-> tistga ne najdem na kompu
<msev-> tist je source na githubu
<msev-> sam fajli zgleda niso čist isti ob instalaciji
<CrazyLemon> msev- tam kjer imaš druge lastnost (min,max) dej še valufontcolor pa poglej če dela
<CrazyLemon> msev- http://tech.scargill.net/more-node-red-ui/
<Pepelka> More Node Red UI | Scargill's Tech Blog
<CrazyLemon> da uporabiš tist justgage :)
<msev-> meh shit broke
<msev-> "waiting for missing types to be registered: ui-gauge"
<CrazyLemon> jah.. js vidim da ti v pasteju imaš ui_gauge in ne ui-gauge
<zdobbie> what day is it??
<zdobbie> STRADE BIANCHE DAY
<CrazyLemon> je strada bianca!
<msev-> ne sj je blo ui_gauge
<msev-> :)
<CrazyLemon> kje je blo? v errorju? torej še errorja ne znaš prepisat? :>
<msev-> mogoče sm kšno vejco zgrešu
<msev-> CrazyLemon, no, ne me trollat
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne trollam..sam stating the obvious :)
<skyx> msev-: dej nekam online live example pa pogledamo :)
<msev-> sm že rešu
<msev-> vejco sm pozabu napisat
<msev-> :D
<skyx> bravo ;)
<skyx> use strict al kaj ma ze JS
<msev-> it works not
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kpoo6M3S9E8
<Pepelka> First Textual Experience with Gwyneth Paltrow - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Gwyneth Paltrow and Jimmy sing embarrassing first text exchanges between guys and girls in a romantic setting. Subscribe NOW to The Tonight Show Starring Jim...«
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/48znc3/my_son_just_turned_4_had_his_annual_checkup_this/
<Pepelka> My son (just turned 4), had his annual checkup this week... : funny
<Pepelka> »He was down to his Avengers underoos and feeling fantastic, nailing every test the doctor threw at him. Look at the light? “no prob” Say ahhh?...«
<CrazyLemon> north korea is attacking!!!
<skyx> a?
<CrazyLemon> https://podcrto.si/kateri-nasi-ponudniki-telekomunikacij-bolje-in-kateri-slabse-skrbijo-za-stranke/
<matjaz> s tole raziskavo se pa ne morem strinjat
<matjaz> vsaj ne s tem, da je Telekom boljši kot Simobil
<idioterna> you have data proving otherwise?
<matjaz> in my head :)
<matjaz> imel isti problem, ukraden telefon, 3 mesece v pogodbi
<matjaz> vsako pizdarijo so mi hotl zaračunat, če bi hotel nov telefon
<matjaz> menjavo sim kartice, menjavo paketa, priključnina
<matjaz> sem jih poslal v kurac in Å¡el na Simobil
<dz0ny> men je najbolje, ce ne dela, klicem direktorja :>
<idioterna> kerga direktorja
<CrazyLemon> unga..direktorja pač
<msev-> simobil sux
<msev-> zj je najbl ugodn telemach
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kaj rabiš.. :)
<msev-> pa še bolš signala ma k gre pred telekomovih stolpov
<msev-> za mobitel npr
<CrazyLemon> pa če gre prek telekomovih stolpov potem plačaš dodatno :D
<msev-> npr. k sm šu peš do peričnika sm lovil sam telekomov signal simobilov pa ne
<CrazyLemon> če gre prek tušmobilovih pa je znotraj svojega omrežja :D
<msev-> če mam neomejene klice
<msev-> sj ne govorim za tušmobil
<msev-> ampak za telemach
<msev-> mislm sj nimam js tega
<CrazyLemon> msev- pol govoriš za tušmobil :)
<msev-> sm na simobilu
<CrazyLemon> ker telemach je kupil tušmobil :)
<msev-> sam mi grejo na živce simobilarji
<msev-> k nimajo nobene dobre ponudbe
<msev-> pa nč niso fleksibilni s ponudbami
<msev-> stare naročniki bi imo mogl nagradit
<CrazyLemon> ali pa ti nisi fleksibilen!
<msev-> ne oni niso k ne ustrežejo mojim grožnja da jih bom zapustu :D
<msev-> m*
<msev-> http://telemach.si/mobilna-telefonija/narocniski-paketi
<Pepelka> Naročniški Paketi | Mobilna Telefonija | Telemach
<Pepelka> »Doživite najboljšo televizijo, izjemno hiter internet, ugodno fiksno telefonijo ter mobilno omrežje, ki nudi največ«
<CrazyLemon> ker vedo da blefiraš :)
<msev-> piše v druga omrežja neskončno
<msev-> pa 5gb podatkov
<CrazyLemon> nič ni neskončno :)
<msev-> js mam zj komej 1gb
<msev-> zj pr simobilu
<msev-> za isti dnar
<msev-> oz še več moram plačvt
<msev-> pa sam 200min mam v ostala omrežja
<msev-> tuki je pa neskončno
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> kar se pa signala tiče je pa tko, če si v mestu in se ne premakneš 20km bodi na telekomu, drugače simobil
<matjaz> pri nas je simobil 4g, telekom pa edge
<CrazyLemon> pri meni je simobil 3g/h ker 4g nimam :D
<msev-> kako v gorah sm zmerm lovil mobitel simobila pa ne
<CrazyLemon> je pa stolp cca. kilometer stran :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zdravje/druzina-nosecnost/dvojcici-z-razlicnima-ocetoma/387477
<Pepelka> Dvojčici z različnima očetoma :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »DNK preiskava dveletnih vietnamskih dvojčic je pokazala, da ima deklici različna biološka očeta. Gre za zelo redek primer.«
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga se grejo na slo 2
<CrazyLemon> najprej skoki ob 16:30
<CrazyLemon> potem zdaj sporočili 17:30
<CrazyLemon> pa 17:00
<yang> veter
<yang> ce je premocan veter
<yang> prestavijo
<CrazyLemon> a res?
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da je late lunch
<CrazyLemon> weird
<zdobbie> lulz
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ1TIYxm1vM
<Pepelka> Woz's $2 bill sheets - The Engadget Show - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Steve Wozniak prints his own pads of $2 bills... and spends them. He'll sell you a sheet with 4 bills for $5. Joshua Topolsky investigates this interesting b...«
<zdobbie> dundurundundururudun
<LorD_DDooM> A Å¡e komu ne edla povezava iz ubuntu.si dk.fdv.uni-lj.si/ek/pdfs/ek_kovacic_2010_Linux_na_namizju.pdf
<LorD_DDooM> ne dela*
<LorD_DDooM> http://dk.fdv.uni-lj.si/ek/pdfs/ek_kovacic_2010_Linux_na_namizju.pdf
<zdobbie> LorD_DDooM: aye-aye, ne dela
<zdobbie> cel uni-lj.si je dol padu
<zdobbie> .stran uni-lj.si
<jabuk> uni-lj.si ni dosegljiva
<zdobbie> well actually
<zdobbie> .stran www.uni-lj.si
<jabuk> www.uni-lj.si je dosegljiva!
<zdobbie> .stran fdv.uni-lj.si
<jabuk> fdv.uni-lj.si ni dosegljiva
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.fdv.uni-lj.si
<jabuk> www.fdv.uni-lj.si je dosegljiva!
<zdobbie> !!
<zdobbie> .gif mind = blown
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/xT9DPz3wHl847RbeI8/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> Na izbirni postopek se lahko prijavijo kandidati, ki: - so izpolnili vse zakonske obveznosti glede služenja vojaškega roka,
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> izbirni postopek cesa?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie za enga media managerja :D
<CrazyLemon> EU stuff
<CrazyLemon> social media*
<zdobbie> ... check
<CrazyLemon> hateful eight kr 2h 40m
<skyx> cer ;)
<yang> hehe, tale je pa za hece http://radiostudent.si/glasba/dj-seansa/dj-kjesoroke
<Pepelka> DJ KJESOROKE | Radio Å tudent
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek: zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> https://www.twitch.tv/insurgencygame
<Pepelka> Twitch
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCKkHqlx9dE
<Pepelka> Building a primitive wattle and daub hut from scratch - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I built this hut in the bush using naturally occurring materials and primitive tools. The hut is 2m wide and 2m long, the side walls are 1m high and the ridg...«
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-06
<zdobbie> KANSAS
<zdobbie> NEBRASKA
<zdobbie> BERN
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzAS2vC5j-g
<Pepelka> I love you and i miss you, so can you call me back - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I love you and i miss you, so can you call me back. share«
<zdobbie> dost blizu Kranja http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/v-lescah-lokalno-okolje-sprejelo-begunske-otroke.html
<Pepelka> V Lescah lokalno okolje sprejelo begunske otroke
<Pepelka> »V leški Kresnički z lokalnim okoljem dobro sodelujejo, problem pa je sistemska neurejenost.«
<zdobbie> popizdu bom
<pitastrudl> why
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<zdobbie> zunej so pomlad navil, jst sem se pa prehladu
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12.2°C @06.03.2016 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% jugozahodnik 4.4 m/s (15.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:35:29, Kulminacija: 11:17:43, Sončni zahod: 16:59:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 24min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 10°C @06.03.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68% zahodnik 4.8 m/s (17.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:29:50, Kulminacija: 11:11:34, Sončni zahod: 16:53:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 23min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> oh..celo 10°
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 5.1°C @06.03.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95% južni veter 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:34:17, Kulminacija: 11:15:57, Sončni zahod: 16:57:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 23min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> 5C
<matjaz> fak
<CrazyLemon> torej 10° pa prehlajen? en lekadol v prašku pa je
<matjaz> pri nas še kakšna manj
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a nisi ti iz lj?
<matjaz> pff
<matjaz> never!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz samo delaš v lj?
<matjaz> pff, tudi ne! :)
<CrazyLemon> a si ti tist matjaz s katerim sm govoril na tem kanalu??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> a ni tista karbon firma v lj?
<matjaz> nope :)
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zakaj bi bil pa lekadol po tvojem dobro zdravilo za ta primer :D
<msev-> da vidmo če boš prov odgovoril :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- dobro je za performance
<msev-> slab odgovor
<CrazyLemon> msev- ampak ni slab
<CrazyLemon> znanstveno sm dokazal
<msev-> lekadol v tableti nebi čist nč pomagal pri prehladu
<CrazyLemon> da sm hitrejši 2.1km/h ko pijem lekadol
<CrazyLemon> kot pa ne
<CrazyLemon> msev- govorim o praških
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> no kaj ma prašek še notr poleg paracetamola CrazyLemon
<msev-> :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- fenilefrin
<pitastrudl> drogeraš
<pitastrudl> lekadol snifaš
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> ja no zarad tega ti odpre nos pa žile
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- \o/
<msev-> zato si hitrejš vrjetn
<CrazyLemon> msev- so..told u? :)
<pitastrudl> haha
<msev-> ja sj, sam hotu sm povedat da navadn lekadol nč ne pomaga
<msev-> k folk tko misl
<msev-> kšne babice
<pitastrudl> its all in the head
<CrazyLemon> msev- sj nism govoru o navadnem lekadolu :P
<msev-> da če kašlaš da morš lekadol uzet
<msev-> misljo da kr magično zavira kašelj
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> velik vitaminov pa vode!
<msev-> uresnic pa nima nč protivnetnga delovanja
<matjaz> .yt foo fighters wheels
<jabuk> Foo fighters - Wheels LYRICS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jTkIDuseyM
<pitastrudl> mama vedno veliko sadja zaužije, pa veliko vode pije, skor nikol ne zboli
<msev-> aspirin pa brufen pa drugi nsaid-i pa majo protivnetno delovanje, sam majo pa druge slabe stranske učinke (sploh aspirin ma ful stranskih učinkov)
<pitastrudl> medtem vsi drugi v bajti bolehajo na vsake tok cajta kr skupno haha
<msev-> pitastrudl, good for her
<msev-> pitastrudl, js ful cocacole zaužije, does that count?
<msev-> :D
<msev-> m
<pitastrudl> je smešn včas ko pridem med vikendom domov, pa je pol bajte v postli, ona pa pokonc
<msev-> haha
<msev-> mogoče pa pije še kj slamnika al pa kj :D
<pitastrudl> msev- jah, če bo sladkor pobil vse bakterije, potem vredu haha
<msev-> ne sj se hecam zj sm omejiu, zj popijem max 1 piksno na dan
<pitastrudl> slamnik?
<msev-> ameriški slamnik
<pitastrudl> že to je preveč
<pitastrudl> kaj je ameriški slamnik
<msev-> ehinacea purpurea
<pitastrudl> wat
<msev-> to je ful dobr za imunski sistem
<pitastrudl> aha
<msev-> ena roža taka rozasta
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> vidm ja
<pitastrudl> jo prepoznam
<msev-> ti poveča mobilnost beli krvničk ful začnejo migetat in pol bl pobijejo viruse pa to
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> hvala za to :D
<msev-> sam če maš HIV nesmeš jest
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> D:
<pitastrudl> ok
<msev-> al pa kšn avtoimuno bolezn
<msev-> o
<msev-> pismo ta tipkovnica bedna
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> al je pa uporabnik Å¡torast
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> možno
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> zakaj ne če imaš avtoimuno bolezen?
<msev-> prehlajen sm tko k zdobbie
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> pismu, se virus čez irc razširja haha
<msev-> ja to more bit nek specialen
<msev-> :)
<pitastrudl> treba dat kondome na utp porte :p
<msev-> hahaha
 * msev- jih je vse že porabu
 * msev- like a boss :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> https://github.com/luckyrat/KeePass-Favicon-Downloader
<Pepelka> GitHub - luckyrat/KeePass-Favicon-Downloader: A KeePass plugin that downloads and stores favicons. A favicon is the little icon / logo used to identify many websites, typically displayed in the browser's address bar, bookmark list and on tabs.
<CrazyLemon> porabu porte? :P
<Pepelka> »KeePass-Favicon-Downloader - A KeePass plugin that downloads and stores favicons. A favicon is the little icon / logo used to identify many websites, typically displayed in the browser's address bar, bookmark list and on tabs.«
<msev-> pismo čist zdravga se že počutm pa še kr se mi ta svinarija iz pluč puca #StongLanguage :D
<pitastrudl> 20 minut generiral ikone haha
<pitastrudl> a gnoj kašlaš vn msev-
<pitastrudl> sej to je dobr
<pitastrudl> sam nagravžn je, to je pa to
<msev-> tko ma en cajt prozorno en cajt gnoj :)
<CrazyLemon> ewww
<msev-> tko da k je prozorno že mislm da sm se pozdravu
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pol me pa zabidira zutri spet k je rumen :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> ja sej zjutri je najhujš ane
<msev-> sam dobr da je zj slab vreme da nemorm vn
<pitastrudl> tuki v ljubljani je sonce
<msev-> če ne bi bil bl slabe vole :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> uro nazaj je deževalo
<msev-> mogoče se bom šu z avtam mal furat
<msev-> na roadtrip
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> a me lahk še do kopra zategneš
<pitastrudl> ne da se mi furat
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> sm že pogledal tm je slb vreme
<msev-> če bi bil dobr bi te kumot
<pitastrudl> vem ja, učer me je skor iz avtoceste odpihnilo
<msev-> shizzle dizzle
<pitastrudl> sem sam cvikal da bi kak tovornjak na mene prevrnil
<pitastrudl> haha
<msev-> dang
<msev-> mogl bi jih izločt
<pitastrudl> isto ko sem hodil zunaj sem moral telefon držati z obema rokama drugače bi ga tut odpihnil
<msev-> naši taborniki policaji
<msev-> o fak
<msev-> a maš tok velk telefon pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> tko pravjo
<msev-> "Moj telefon je lahko tudi balon"..."ali jadro"
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<msev-> hahaahaha
<msev-> hahahaahah
<pitastrudl> drgač je S4, 5"
<pitastrudl> ni spet tok velk
<msev-> ej pitastrudl, a pa pol rad kličeš :P ? :D
<msev-> hahaha
<pitastrudl> haha :D nor
<msev-> dons sm u formi
<pitastrudl> hitr vn par krogov odtečt
<msev-> to, odkašlov sm dnevno zalogo
<msev-> zj sm dobri za dons
<msev-> :D
<msev-> no pitastrudl kaj je "Kobilji curek" pa ni dovoljen googlat :D
<pitastrudl> nočem vedet
<msev-> hahaah
<msev-> Največji slap na Dolenjskem
<pitastrudl> lol
<msev-> a bi si kdo naložu starcraft 2 starter edition (tisti k dualbootate windoze), its free
<pitastrudl> ne
<msev-> unmu k sm za une Mech-e oblubu se opravičujem :), pol nism naložu :)
<msev-> a je tuki kšn pohodnik v hribe v tem kanalu?
<msev-> da vidm če lah kšnga dodatnga kompanjona dobim
<CrazyLemon> msev- zdobbie bo tvoj kompanjon
<zdobbie> prehlajen
<CrazyLemon> ker excuse..to je sam performance boost dude
<msev-> CrazyLemon, pust ga na mir, če ma citokinsko nevihto no
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri nevihti..grem pogledat do konca the hateful eight
<msev-> zdobbie, kam se gre pol letos v hribe :D
<msev-> js mam planiran grintovec, stol pa triglav pa umes še čimveč drugih :D
<matjaz> debela peč je kul
<msev-> ja res je kul
<msev-> viševnik tut
<msev-> :D
<msev-> to je za ogrevanje
<msev-> :D
<msev-> treba kj nadgradit
<msev-> matjaz, pa Veliki Vrh v Košuti
<msev-> je tut podobna destinacija kot Debela Peč
<matjaz> .sc nghtmre hold me close
<jabuk> NGHTMRE - HOLD ME CLOSE(3 minute) https://soundcloud.com/nghtmre/nghtmre-hold-me-close ♥17,882 ▶220,593
<matjaz> http://www.googleplaymusicdesktopplayer.com/
<Pepelka> Google Play Music Desktop Player
<Pepelka> »A beautiful cross platform Desktop Player for Google Play Music«
<matjaz> bravo OP za domeno, res
<matjaz> to je najdaljša domena kar sem jih vidu pomojem
<msev-> lol
<msev-> nenormalnodolga
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ej a vse tiste komade k jih poslušaš ko maš google music free
<msev-> jih pol lahko tut kasnej poslušaš free?
<msev-> ostale morš pa kupt al kko?
<matjaz> nism zihr
<matjaz> vem, da lahko svojo musko not namečeš
<matjaz> + kupuješ
<msev-> https://flamethrowerplans.com/welcome
<Pepelka> How To Make A Legal Flamethrower
<Pepelka> »Learn how to make a homemade flamethrower capable of launching 45 foot flames at a fraction of the costs of the xm42 and x15 flamethrowers for sale«
<msev-> its legal in 48 states!!!
<msev-> :D
<msev-> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> tale hateful eight pa kr mal razočaral
<zdobbie> cry me a snowstorm
<CrazyLemon> https://buy.garmin.com/sl-SI/SI/osebni-trenerji/kolesarjenje/varia-vision-in-sight-display/prod530536.html
<Pepelka> Zaslon v vidnem polju Varia Vision | Garmin
<Pepelka> »Prvi Garminov kolesarski zaslon v vidnem polju Varia Vision povečuje vaše zavedanje o situaciji na cesti, saj prikazuje kolesarske informacije prav tam, kjer jih želite imeti – v smeri pogleda.«
<CrazyLemon> če je nekaj kar kolesar potrebuje..je to zmanjšano vidno polje
<zdobbie> na ja, njihov point je najbrz, da ni treba na stevc gledat
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je pa potrebno na Å¡tevec gledat? :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..watti pa to..sorry pro :D
<idioterna> jsm ze vidu enga dedata k je mel pod zic montiranga garmina
<idioterna> "da ne rabm gor gledat"
<idioterna> ta varia radar je drugac super za gluhe
<CrazyLemon> idioterna in what way?
<CrazyLemon> je super za gluhe
<idioterna> ker ne slisjo da se jim nekdo od zadej priblizuje
<idioterna> tko kot slismo tisti k slismo
<CrazyLemon> ahh ja in ne.. tudi če ne slišiš nobenga zadaj ne pomeni da lahk skačeš po cesti
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..potem moraš dokupit še tist dodatek za garmina
<CrazyLemon> kaj je tist že en radar
<idioterna> ja sej varia je od garmina
<idioterna> radar
<idioterna> ce slisis potem ves, kdaj je za tabo bus al pa tovornak
<idioterna> pa ves da se mors potencialno spokat s ceste
<CrazyLemon> a ti ko slišiš tovornjak za sabo greš dol s ceste? :D
<idioterna> ce je cesta ozja kot povprecen tovornjak, potem ja, vedno
<idioterna> on tam najbrz ni za zabavo, tko kot jaz
<CrazyLemon> mene je bl strah avtomobilov kot tovornjakov..ti ponavadi kr lepo prehitijo medtem ko avtomobili se poskušajo stlačit mimo
<idioterna> no, evo
<idioterna> ce ne bi slisal
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9Gd8jrXNIA
<Pepelka> No car can do this, but that's just as well because no driver will. - YouTube
<idioterna> ne bi mogu tkole
<Pepelka> »It's just common sense to be courteous and get out of everyone's way on the road.«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna jah..lahk bi se pa peljal naprej pa bi tist 5s za tem normalno prehitel pa je :)
<idioterna> ja, pa dol bi mogu saltat, ker je ful klanc, pa bi potem v prvi mim mene pospeseval
<idioterna> what's the point?
<zdobbie> kter motorhead
<zdobbie> zakaj si se ustavu, da si se mu umaknu?
<msev-> a VLC lah odpre mkv fajle
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zanimivo
<msev-> idioterna, prjazn si
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> zato sm se ustavu da ne delam guzve na cesti
<idioterna> and because i can
<idioterna> mene pa res nc ne stane to
<msev-> me prov zanima kko ta varia vision v živo deluje
<msev-> kašn user experience je
<idioterna> kaj to
<idioterna> a radar?
<pitastrudl> msev- odpira mkv ja
<pitastrudl> nekateri tut pravjo da naj bi bil MPC bolši ali pa MPV
<pitastrudl> playerji to seveda
<pitastrudl> vem da na starem kompu je MPC kake highdef videje bolje predvajal kot vlc
<pitastrudl> vlc je vedno trokiral
<msev-> idioterna to je kr garminov google glass
<msev-> pismo ful hudo mi je to
<msev-> kšn wizkid bi mogu hacknt to
<idioterna> msev-: ja sam to je kr cesko uresnic
<msev-> pa nardit svojo verzijo z pi0 pa kšnmu mejhnmu zaslončkam
<idioterna> k nima dost powerja da bi nosu na glavi cel dan
<msev-> ka sj maš lah na kolesu baterijo
<msev-> pa sam spelane žice na glavo
<idioterna> nope
<idioterna> noces tega
<msev-> https://learn.adafruit.com/diy-wearable-pi-near-eye-kopin-video-glasses/overview
<Pepelka> Overview | DIY Wearable Pi with Near-Eye Video Glasses | Adafruit Learning System
<Pepelka> »80s Vision of the Future is here!«
<pitastrudl> sick bruh
<msev-> sam en bi mogu skodirat software
<msev-> gps itak lah kups pocen ublox usb gps iz kitajske
<msev-> za v pi zero :)
<msev-> pa imu je tut pocen mpu6050+hmc5883
<msev-> we just need software :D
<skyx> lp
<msev-> evo to bi bil dobr projekt za vs kolesarje kle :D
<zdobbie> ce sm prehlajen
<idioterna> msev-: power rabs
<msev-> tole vario morm it sprobat
<msev-> za geekness faktor
<msev-> :D
<msev-> evo to je ta radar k ste prej govoril -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNQ9WZ7C13U
<Pepelka> Hands-on: Garmin Varia Bike Radar System - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In-depth review: http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2015/10/garmin-varia-radar-review.html Buy on Clever Training: http://www.clevertraining.com/garmin-varia-radar.h...«
<msev-> 400usd stane the heads-up-display
<msev-> ccc
<CrazyLemon> meni cisto nc ne disi tale varia vision
<CrazyLemon> sam ovira
<CrazyLemon> [13:53:52] <msev->: kšn wizkid bi mogu hacknt to
<CrazyLemon> who?
<CrazyLemon> meh..transmission was hacked
<CrazyLemon> podobno kot mint
<CrazyLemon> oziroma hujše
<CrazyLemon> ker so v primeru transmissiona uporabili apple certifikat za upload na app store or smth
<CrazyLemon> oziroma za podpisat app
<CrazyLemon> .sc xixx bonjour
<jabuk> Late Night Workshop 16(ena ura) https://soundcloud.com/all-good-funk-alliance/late-night-workshop-16 ♥188 ▶2,946
<CrazyLemon> ma ne to!
<CrazyLemon> .sc kaale bonjour
<jabuk> Bonjour(3 minute) https://soundcloud.com/jeff-kaale/bonjour ♥3,661 ▶89,829
<CrazyLemon> to
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> zakaj soundcloud Å¡teka :(
<zdobbie_> APU
<pitastrudl> kaj bi se dalo swipat med workspace-i na ubuntuju z troprstnim swipom po touchpadu
<CrazyLemon> sure
<pitastrudl> si že kdaj kaj takega uštimal
<CrazyLemon> sure didnt
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> a ti js poguglam? vidim da ti se ne da
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> sej sm sam je več approachov
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> no do tell
<pitastrudl> what
<CrazyLemon> approache
<pitastrudl> cak, Å¡e googlam
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> RIIIIGHT
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> but i am
<pitastrudl> pls
<CrazyLemon> sure you are
<pitastrudl> yes i am
 * pitastrudl puts CrazyLemon into a sack, throws the sack in the river, and hurls the river into space.
 * CrazyLemon is rafting on the milky way
<zdobbie_> why not just flush it?
<CrazyLemon> flush the milky way? with what?
<zdobbie_> gamma rays!
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a še guglaš? si najdu kaj?
<zdobbie_> http://i.imgur.com/7X1Pbto.gifv
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  sm neki najdu sam sm ugotovu da prokrastiniram pa da grem raje naredit domačo nalogo :D
<pitastrudl> today: awk naloge
<pitastrudl> fun fun
<dz0ny> 5min dela
<dz0ny> kul so take domače naloge :>
<CrazyLemon> -radar
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> incoming
<msev-> CrazyLemon, the future is coming!!!!
<CrazyLemon> msev- its not the future...its the rain
<CrazyLemon> -the
<msev-> komi čakam sredo k bo sonce
<msev-> :D
<msev-> wooo woo woo
<msev-> se gre ven hodt km
<msev-> bogi pitastrudl k morš domačo nalogo delat
<msev-> pitastrudl, a si ti na FRIju
<idioterna> spet me je opral
<msev-> dj prepričej kšnga mentorja da kšne moje projekte speljete na faxu :D
<msev-> hehe
<pitastrudl> msev-:  sm predobr za FRI, sm Å¡ou na obalo
<pitastrudl> sej FRI je res fajn sam jebeš ko bi se moral pomoje 1 uro pelat z busi da bi prišel do faksa
<pitastrudl> ker živim na drugmu koncu obale
<pitastrudl> pa Å¡e zajeban faks u pm je
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> idioterna: si šel po dežju kolesart?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> po soncku sm su
<idioterna> zjutri sm su po dezju
<idioterna> sam zjutri se je naredu sonck
<idioterna> zdele se je pa dez naredu
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/here-comes-the-rain-again
<idioterna> tazadna fotka je ploha 1km pred ciljem
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> delo z lupino je always fun :D
<pitastrudl> hueuhe
<pitastrudl> shell where have you been all my life
<pitastrudl> zdej vem zakaj ma folk rad cli
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> a ti si do zdej klikal? :)
<pitastrudl> za irc bom Å¡e vedno klikal
<pitastrudl> pa morm si mal te aliases pogledat pa to
<pitastrudl> da si olajšam zadeve
<idioterna> ctrl-r se nauc uporablat
<idioterna> to dalec najvec casa prspara
<idioterna> v shellu
<matjaz> pa sudo !!
<pitastrudl> mam tuki awk, en fajl in v enmu stolpcu so tko ene 3-4 razlicne besede, zdej naj bi prestev kokrat se vsaka beseda pojav samo nevem kak bi to najbl elegantno spelou
<pitastrudl> eno je pa pac da mam velik if-ov
<pitastrudl> pa primerjam za vsajo besedo
<pitastrudl> sam bi rd tko naredu da nebi glih delu vsak if za vsako besedo
<zdobbie_> mas awk, al moras met awk?
<pitastrudl> da je lahko n-besed
<pitastrudl> pac more bit awk skripta
<pitastrudl> mas recimo besede au,si,fr,it
<pitastrudl> lahk bi naredu  za vse 4 besede if stavke pa shranjeval v variable
<pitastrudl> lahko bi pa nekak naredu da nebi delu 4ih if stavkov ampak bi meu  za n-besed skripte
<pitastrudl> mogoče da bi primerju in bi sproti delu spremenljivke?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl switch :)
<CrazyLemon> in pol v vsakem switchu i++ če se ujema
<zdobbie_> EZPZ
<lynxlynxlynx> a je samo ena vrstica, so stolpci enaki?
<lynxlynxlynx> jst bi tkole: echo -e 'si,at,de\nat,fr' | awk -F, '{for(i=1;i<=NF;i++) c[$i]++;} END {for (f in c)print c[f], f}'
<zdobbie_> Breaking Bad je the shieeeetttss
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: dej prit
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: your virtual country needs you!
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: pust awk, http://sshtron.zachlatta.com/
<Pepelka> SSHTron - Tron in Your Terminal
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> zakon
<zdobbie_> !pause
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ a je konc
<CrazyLemon> a je vojne konc
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: restartamo ob 21:00
<zdobbie_> bojda
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ L
<CrazyLemon> kot da ste slovenska vojska in ne isis!
<CrazyLemon> nc..js sm na mumbleu tko da grem DoI dokler se vi regroupate
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: u r summoned
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/transmission/transmission/compare/4371c6e765a9...67ef7b888c37
<Pepelka> Comparing 4371c6e765a9...67ef7b888c37 · transmission/transmission · GitHub
<Pepelka> »transmission - Official mirror, pull requests are welcome but will still be committed via SVN«
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ne razumem, switch?
<pitastrudl> lynxlynxlynx v enem stolpcu je beseda
<pitastrudl> vec vrstic
<pitastrudl> dz0ny ne dela
<pitastrudl> ssh sshtron.zachlatta.com napise ost unknown
<lynxlynxlynx> pitastrudl: moja skripta zgoraj predvideva vejico kot ločilo med besedami, za drugo ji ni mar
<lynxlynxlynx> če moraš prej še izluščit stolpec, ni dosti težje
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl če ne razumeš potem ni to rešitev zate :D
<pitastrudl> probam dojet
<pitastrudl> js sm naredu najbl tipičen approach, miljon if stavkov
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> sam ne vem kaj dela to sploh
<pitastrudl> oz ne dela
<pitastrudl> aha dela sam Å¡e printa nek nonsense zravn
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kaj dela to sploh <- spoken like a real programmer :D
<matjaz> .yt foo fighters learn to fly
<jabuk> Foo Fighters - Learn To Fly https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VQ_3sBZEm0
<matjaz> pa lahko noč!
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-27
<zdobbie> omg they pulled a Harvey
<kubanc> pozdravleni. Ali je mozno v Ubuntu da bi Firefox uporabljal tko kot v Windwosih User authentication (Automatic logon with current username and password). Torej za prijavo v sistem uporabi lokalno uporabnisko im in geslo?
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r_> sup
<zdobersek> whuddup
<slax0r> it's gewd to be back
<zdobersek> u been gone?
<slax0r> uh-huh
<zdobersek> me3
<slax0r> vacay?
<zdobersek> the longest
<pitastrudl> hai
<speed-> hhai
<zdobersek> wat een speed-!
<speed-> a wat
<kubanc> a mi zna kdo razlozit tole. naredim sem .sh file v katerem se preverja ali mi lavfa firefox. v kolikor mi ne ga zazenem z ukazom "firefox". A potem se mi v terminalu zazene se ukaz "START /proc/cpuinfo:"
<kubanc> tnm-tv1@tnm-tv1:~$ ./CheckFirefox.sh
<kubanc> Firefox process not running, starting Firefox.
<kubanc> tnm-tv1@tnm-tv1:~$ START /proc/cpuinfo:
<dz0ny> za to se uporablja systemd --user
<kubanc> kako to mislis?
<kubanc> tole je skripta
<kubanc> if pgrep -x "firefox" > /dev/null 2>&1
<kubanc> then
<kubanc>   echo "Firefox running already."
<kubanc> else
<kubanc>   echo "Firefox process not running, starting Firefox."
<kubanc>   firefox &
<kubanc> fi
<kubanc> exit 0
<dz0ny> kubanc: vse piše tle https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/User
<slax0r> kaj pa delas to btw?
<kubanc> sistem mora na minuto preverjati ali je Firefox zagnan ali ni. V primeru da ni ga naj zazene
<kubanc> fora je sam v tem da se z ukazom "firefox &" zazene se ukaz "START /proc/cpuinfo:" in mi sploh ni jasno od kje...
<slax0r> supervisord ...
<kubanc> ?
<slax0r> google it
<kubanc> za nek simple solution ne grem vsega brat. ponavadi je ukaz "firefox &" zadavoljeval vse potrebe po tem da se zazene program...
<napsy> supervisor, al pa cron job v sili
<kubanc> uporabil bom cron job...
<napsy> bol proper bi blo prek supervisor
<kubanc> cron job je cisto OK
<kubanc> in deluje
<slax0r> ocitno ne
<slax0r> :P
<kubanc> problem ni v cron jobu
<kubanc> mene zanima zakaj se avtomatko po ukazu "/usr/bin/firefox &" zazene sam od sebe se ukaz "START /proc/cpuinfo:"
<kubanc> kot da bi firefox podal ukaz "START /proc/cpuinfo:"
<napsy> poglej ce je /usr/bin/firefox slucajn skripta
<kubanc> tudi pri ukazu "firefox &" se zgodi isto
<kubanc> bom pa pogledal kaj je /usr/bin/firefox
<kubanc> usr/bin/firefox je - Firefox launcher containing a Profile migration helper for temporary profiles used during alpha and beta phases.
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/836020571490021376
<jabuk> Elon Musk on Twitter: "SpaceX announcement tomorrow at 1pm PST"
<zdobersek> nobody cares
<speed-> idemo na mars bo pravo!
<zdobbie> kaj bi ovaj zopet marsiral?
<zdobbie> najprej pridi cez müro!
<speed-> grem 2x na dan
<speed-> samo hvala bogu se ustavim
<speed-> na pravi strani
<speed-> startam pa ustavim :D
<zdobersek> FeelsHighMan http://siol.net/aktualno/naslovna/premier-potrebujemo-priseljence-ker-domacini-ne-opravijo-testa-za-droge-11859
<zdobersek> it's riscv-y where we're going http://i.imgur.com/ICjqLKy.jpg
<speed-> wat
<speed-> koliko razumem tole
<speed-> ga vecina novo zelandcev potem pozitivno opravi :D
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> če sm direk priklopljen na modem z ethernet kablom
<CrazyLemon> se mi sploh prasc ne poveze na 192.168.2.1
<CrazyLemon> če pa routeam promet čez 192.168.1.1 na 192.168.2.1 pa normalno dela
<matjaz> I'm confused
<matjaz> kaj je tuki modem?
<CrazyLemon> 2.1
<matjaz> kje pa si pol 1.1 staknu?
<CrazyLemon> torej direkt kabl iz laptopa v modem ni hotu delat
<matjaz> router?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ročno sm nastavil IPje
<CrazyLemon> pa ne je**
<matjaz> ročno si nastavil IPje? na modemu in routerju?
<CrazyLemon> na laptopu :D
<matjaz> poj si ročno NASTAVIL IP
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> well...IPje
<CrazyLemon> ker nism vedu a je spremenu svoj 1.1 na 2.1
<CrazyLemon> ali ne
<CrazyLemon> ker na začetku mi je dovolu da se povežem
<CrazyLemon> ker je mel dhcp
<CrazyLemon> pol sm pa izključil dhcp pa spremenu na 2.1
<CrazyLemon> pa ni več dovolu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matjaz> I get it now
<CrazyLemon> good..coz i still don't
<matjaz> Q: zakaj se poj zdej sploh direktno povezuješ na modem? :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nov modem
<CrazyLemon> pa je privzeto 1.1
<CrazyLemon> kar meni ni všeč ..ker je router že 1.1
<matjaz> se pravi: ti si dobil modem, povezal modem, se priklopil na modem, izklopil dhcp in nastavil 2.1, pa je Å¡lo vse k vragu?
<CrazyLemon> na laptopu ja :D
<CrazyLemon> modem se je rebootal po nastavitvah pol pa se več nism mogu povezat s kablom gor
<matjaz> pol si pa neki zajebal na laptopu :P
<CrazyLemon> možno..tis windows laptop
<matjaz> I'm done
<zdobbie> hum
<zdobbie> a je ta teden kdo na pocitnicah?
<matjaz> kdo as in anyone or that certain one?
<speed-> pocitnicah...
<speed-> very funny :D
<Limona> heh, z leptopom na plazi :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sadly..yes
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si varuška :D?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny thankfully...no :)
<CrazyLemon> majo mamico doma..sam so Å¡e vedno pain in the arse
<zdobbie> *that certain one*, ofc
<yang> http://sendvid.com/80fvdmgf
<jabuk> What a patient patient! (via JukinVideo) 1089866014369074 - Sendvid
<jabuk> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
<speed-> sicer no
<speed-> od jutri naprej sefa ni
<speed-> tak da recimo
<speed-> da sem na 'pocitnicah'
<speed-> samo prisotnost morem stepat haha
<CrazyLemon> a to šef hodi po počitnicah zato da tebi ne odobri povišice? :D
<yang> speed-: boš lahko preircal šiht tko kt msev-
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @27.02.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 25% zahodnik 3.8 m/s (13.7 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:50, Kulminacija: 12:16:01, Sončni zahod: 17:46:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 00min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<Limona> bogi speed
<Limona> kak ga vlecejo :P
<Limona> zdaj ga bojo se premestili :)
<CrazyLemon> http://wccftech.com/intel-playing-dirty-undercut-amd-ryzen/
<jabuk> [UPDATED] Intel Allegedly Playing Dirty To Undercut AMD's Ryzen
<jabuk> AMD's fearful Intel will go back to its box of dirty tricks to undercut the company's most competitive product in a decade, Ryzen.
<CrazyLemon> matjaz http://www.mlacom.si/noctua-nh-d15-se-am4 http://www.mlacom.si/noctua-nh-u12s-se-am4 http://www.mlacom.si/noctua-nh-l9x65-se-am4
<CrazyLemon> oziroma če že imaš noctua hladilnik potem http://www.mlacom.si/noctua-nm-am4-mounting-kit
<metalcamp> 90€ za hladilnik
<metalcamp> wut
<CrazyLemon> 64 je
<CrazyLemon> tadrugi vsaj
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C5rxBWmWgAA5mbh.jpg:large
<metalcamp> still a lot
<metalcamp> ko sem bil jaz še mlad, si lahko kupil mugena za samo 39,99€
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..js ko sm delal research za hladilnik
<CrazyLemon> je bil mugen kr veliko dražji
<CrazyLemon> vsaj zdelo se je tko..ne spomnim se cene
 * CrazyLemon trenutno uporablja katano
<metalcamp> govorim za mugen 2
<metalcamp> od takrat Å¡e nisem kupil desktopa
<CrazyLemon> https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:NuAu8cUsnkUJ:https://slo-tech.com/forum/t690543+&cd=8&hl=sl&ct=clnk&gl=si
<jabuk> P: Scythe Mugen 2 CPU hladilnik @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> a ni bil mugen 2 stopničko nižje kot mugen?
<CrazyLemon> .time california
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v California, USA je 08:42
<zdobbie> aja,
<zdobbie> hladilnike za PCje
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: vidiš, dobra roba, še vedno drži ceno :>
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp sej tudi katana že 5 let dela brez težav! :D
<zdobbie> carboloading complete!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie carboloading for what is the question
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobbie> 60km!
<zdobbie> wat een distance!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<zdobbie> jutri
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 12°C @27.02.2017 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% zahodnik 3.8 m/s (13.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:12, Kulminacija: 12:13:07, Sončni zahod: 17:43:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 59min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> carboloada se dan prej
<CrazyLemon> aja
<zdobbie> u noobi
<zdobbie> e
<CrazyLemon> ampak jutri bo dež pa veter?
<zdobbie> what
<zdobbie> kle mi prav 14 stopinj
<CrazyLemon> nič what..a ne slediš mudel
<zdobbie> pa :sunemoji:
<CrazyLemon> https://www.sta.si/2360598/vzhod-drzave-in-visje-lezece-kraje-bo-zajel-mocan-veter
<jabuk> STA: Vzhod države in višje ležeče kraje bo zajel močan veter
<jabuk> Po podatkih Agencije RS za okolje (Arso) bo državo ponoči in v torek zajel jugozahodni veter, ki lahko ponekod v najmočnejših sunkih preseže hitrost 70 kilometrov na uro. Veter bo predvidoma najmočnejši na vzhodu Slovenije in v višje ležečih krajih.
<zdobbie> noice
<zdobbie> I feel Belgian already
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Screenshot_20170227-174951.png
<CrazyLemon> tko zgleda proper weather app ^
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Screenshot_20170227-175008.png
<zdobbie> mah, kompliciras
<zdobbie> vreme je vedno!
<CrazyLemon> torej..tudi pozimi? :>
<zdobbie> let past be the past man
<CrazyLemon> .gif busted
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/oMGQr23tRZogU.gif
<zdobbie> HJÄLP
<zdobbie> it's a sugar rush
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ti ki si trainingpeaks & strava guy
<CrazyLemon> uporabljaš tapiirik?
<zdobbie> cega
<CrazyLemon> tapiirik man
<CrazyLemon> tapiriik*
<zdobbie> ne
<metalcamp> matjaz: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QwD5Byp1AU
<metalcamp> 65 dolla
<CrazyLemon> whats that
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<matjaz> metalcamp, heh, sem ga ravno zadnjič na Massdropu videl
<matjaz> pa Å¡e enega, sam se ne spomnim imena
<matjaz> metalcamp, https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00TV4BLAO/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&linkCode=sl1&tag=trroundup-21&linkId=34f16f6860f490b55d26d8adca9eeb48
<matjaz> tale
<metalcamp> matjaz: Å¡e vedno je
<metalcamp> na massdropu
<metalcamp> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/smsl-m3-dac-amp?mode=guest_open
<jabuk> SMSL M3 USB DAC/Amp - Lowest Price and Reviews at Massdrop
<jabuk> Discover SMSL M3 USB DAC/Amp detail specs, images and videos. Learn about the best headphones and amps from the Audiophile enthusiast community on Massdrop.
<metalcamp> no, kmalu bo takšna cena :>
<matjaz> a, pol so ga pa spet gor dal
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: dac + ojačevalec za slušalke
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp za tole zadevo bi dal 100€ za hladilnik pa ne?! :D
<CrazyLemon> also.. tale massdrop sux
<CrazyLemon> če ni mode=guest_open kr teži z loginom
<CrazyLemon> whats the point ffs
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, men gre tud to na živce, ampak kao cene prikazujejo samo članom
<matjaz> itak pa ne kupujem tam, ker predolgo traja
<metalcamp> "za zagotavljanje boljše uporabniške izkušnje"
<CrazyLemon> matjaz čemu pol mode=guest_open is my question
<matjaz> bits mi
<metalcamp> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/17035363_10208691443543338_261768375_n.png?oh=82c6cbd64227776c142f9a4ef4a089f5&oe=58B73D93
<zdobbie> when I reincarnate http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/agdex9396
<matjaz> focken maple syrup people
<idioterna> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<idioterna> thank you
<CrazyLemon> tile guard donkeys sound pretty cool
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-28
<napsy> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> o slaxy
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> o speedy
<slax0r> gonzales
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> ka zaj
<speed-> si se maskeral kaj
<slax0r> ja...
<slax0r> v tecnega programera
<slax0r> pa ti?
<slax0r> ce gnes prezivim te san tak dober
<slax0r> mislin ka san gli vse vkup 2 vri spal ponoci
<speed-> waj
<speed-> jes nejsan
<speed-> saso je napravleni malo hehe
<speed-> vceraj celi firmi gnjavo
<speed-> ka nede prej edini
<speed-> pa za zdaj je edini :D
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<speed-> pa kje si msev
<speed-> narod v vrsti caka da ti odgovarja :D
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> hoj
<metalcamp_> in speed-? danes si neke dobre volje :)
<speed-> ja
<speed-> na pune :)
<speed-> pa nakofenial sem se zdaj tak konkretno
<speed-> in valda tja do 13-14 me bo trgalo :)
<metalcamp_> ggwp
<speed-> + lepo vreme :D
<msevwork> speed-,  a sm učer pozabu it gor kle na irc :D
<speed-> nevem nisem vceraj dosti spremljal
<msevwork> a si bil kj za maškare
<metalcamp_> msevwork: v prekmurju ni maškar
<speed-> mi smo skos nasemljeni
<speed-> :)
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> drugace pa ne
<speed-> nisem bil nic
<speed-> sem pa pojedel 20 krofov valda cez vikend
<speed-> in sem mislo da bom umrl :)
<metalcamp_> deloven vikend praviš :)
<speed-> pa ja celo sem delal nekaj
<speed-> samo ne to kar bi mogel
<speed-> :)
<msevwork> 20 krofov
<msevwork> ti si cel krofonatik
<msevwork> js sm sam 1ga pojedu pa Å¡e ta je bil brez marmelade :D
<msevwork> pol k bom shujšal dodatnih 5kg se bom peljal v Trojane pa jih tm pojedu ene 3 :D
<speed-> vec ko pol sem jih brez :D
<msevwork> Trojanski so edini vredni greha :D
<msevwork> al kdo pozna še boljše? :D
<speed-> ja domace
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> domace, domace!
<msevwork> aja domači so itak najjači
<msevwork> sam letos jih ni noben doma speku, niti sosedi ne
<msevwork> kašn šit
<metalcamp_> <msevwork> Trojanski so edini vredni greha :D
<metalcamp_> hm...
<zdobbie> ... taki ste do konj?
<msevwork> metalcamp_, krofi seveda :D...al kaj si mislu
<metalcamp_> msevwork: negiraš samega sebe
<metalcamp_> domači ali trojanski, to je zdaj vprašanje
<idioterna> trojanski sploh dobri niso
<idioterna> vcasih so bli, ko so bli se mejhni pa na unih lesenih pladnjih cakal
<msevwork> aja metalcamp_ to se pa nemorm odločt :D
<msevwork> sam glede na to da letos ne bo domačih bojo pa vsaj trojanski :D
<msevwork> razn če bom babici mal zatežil :D
<idioterna> ah, ta danasnja mladina
<msevwork> nism več tok mlad :D
<idioterna> otrocji
<msevwork> ja lej treba je negovat otroka v sebi
<msevwork> treba je otroško iskrivost ohraniti :D
<idioterna> otroci so idioti
<slax0r> men never grow up...their toys just get more expensive
<msevwork> indeed
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhT65h6l1qM
<jabuk> La Roux I'm Not Your Toy Jack Beats Remix - YouTube
<slax0r> thank god you're not
<msevwork> haha
<speed-> jaz se strinjam
<idioterna> rude
<speed-> child inside!
<speed-> foreva!
<idioterna> http://www2.arnes.si/~oscefk1s/1112/promet_novo.htm
<idioterna> otroci so idioti.
<slax0r> so are we...ti se mas to celo v nicku :P
<idioterna> just so we're clear.
<slax0r> rest api
<slax0r> uri: /yadda/yadda/yadda/get
<slax0r> http method?
<slax0r> post
<slax0r> because
<slax0r> fuck you
<slax0r> that's why
<speed-> slow down!
<speed-> it's faschenk or something :D
<msevwork> Ryzen inside! :D
<metalcamp_> si nabavil?
<msevwork> just teasing
<CrazyLemon> ^ punishment for teasers
<speed-> rryzer?
<speed-> rryzen* :d
<msevwork> a če bi ga nabavu pol bi vsi hotl k men na obisk :D
<metalcamp_> ne, ker nimaš krofov
<metalcamp_> :)
<speed-> evo
<speed-> rajsi pridem na krofe kak pa neke rozine gledat :p
<CrazyLemon> http://www.spacex.com/news/2017/02/27/spacex-send-privately-crewed-dragon-spacecraft-beyond-moon-next-year
<jabuk> SpaceX to Send Privately Crewed Dragon Spacecraft Beyond the Moon Next Year | SpaceX
<jabuk> We are excited to announce that SpaceX has been approached to fly two private citizens on a trip around the moon late next year. They have already paid a significant deposit to do a moon mission. Like the Apollo astronauts before them, these individuals will travel into space carrying the hopes and dreams of all humankind, driven by the universal human spirit of exploration. We expect to conduct health and fitness tests, as well as begin
<jabuk> initial training later this year. Other flight teams have also expressed strong interest and we expect more to follow.
<metalcamp_> mhm
<metalcamp_> videl včeraj
<msevwork> haha zanimivo
<msevwork> fly me to the moon, fly me to the stars
<speed-> tak se en krof sem pozrl
<speed-> zdaj pa dosti za letos
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> zdobbie uletu v tork z La Roux
<matjaz> lajk!
<msevwork> dons je spet žur
<msevwork> k je tak special day
<msevwork> ne bo treba čakat na četrtk za začetek
<speed-> msev- hodis ti z temi studentkami
<speed-> ha
<speed-> bastard
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> zanč me je ena izkoristla
<msevwork> js zmerm mislm da bova skp za vedno
<msevwork> sam te ženske te samo izrabjo
<zdobersek> dis gon  be good, but also worrying
<matjaz> hmal bodo na POPu začel namest Usodnega vina vrtet loge iz #ubuntu-si
<metalcamp_> lol
<metalcamp_> msevwork: vse je za nekaj dobro!
<Limona> kaj je blo :P
<speed-> lol msev- :D
<speed-> a te je vsaj vredu izkoristila :)
<matjaz> https://i.redditmedia.com/ulg19p-xymxLJEaVbO9nzMZnGg1cOhfdcz6kYAsayOQ.jpg?w=750&s=d7026a0188b114e5fea382ad755050a7
<matjaz> lol
<matjaz> nsfw-ish
<slax0r> is ti boobs?
<slax0r> better
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> worse!
<speed-> :D
<Limona> jebovas
<Limona> tehnologija
<Limona> :D
<zdobersek> kva ma snapchat
<zdobersek> tisto sranje, k deva maske gor
<zdobersek> kdo je kle dost mlad, da ga koristi?
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: ?
<slax0r> Limona: ayo technology
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek filtre misliš?
<zdobersek> a nimajo filtrov na instagramu?
<zdobersek> chroma pa to sranje
<CrazyLemon> tudi snapchat ma filtre
<zdobersek> te noske, pa brke?
<CrazyLemon> a si doggy face al zamenjaš face
<CrazyLemon> ja
<slax0r> on misli te slike itd
<slax0r> yup
<zdobersek> yaysus
<CrazyLemon> http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Effects-on-Snapchat#Using_Filters_sub
<jabuk> How to Get Effects on Snapchat (with Pictures) - wikiHow
<jabuk> How to Get Effects on Snapchat.is a popular social networking and messaging app for both iOS and Android, and you can add various effects to your photos and videos using the app. To get effects on Snapchat, you might consider using...
<CrazyLemon> or 'Lenses'
<dz0ny> kake mackare ste bli danes?
<metalcamp_> dz0ny: snel smo maske
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> tocno, lenses
<CrazyLemon> in zdobersek ..how was your ride today? :>
<zdobersek> TBD
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 11°C @28.02.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% zahodnik 4.2 m/s (15.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:24, Kulminacija: 12:12:56, Sončni zahod: 17:44:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 03min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 14.3°C @28.02.2017 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55% južni veter 7.3 m/s (26.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:48, Kulminacija: 12:19:05, Sončni zahod: 17:51:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 04min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .yt fired up ready to go
<jabuk> Obama tells story of famed chant: Fired up, ready to go https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AhRqg0ADbk
<CrazyLemon> http://videolectures.net/solomon_leskovec_internet_troll/
<jabuk> Can anyone become an internet troll? - VideoLectures.NET
<jabuk> User contributions in the form of posts, comments, and votes are essential to the success of online communities. However, allowing user participation also invites undesirable behavior such as trolling. In the talk I discussed antisocial behavior in three large online discussion communities by analyzing users who were banned from these communities. We find that such users tend to concentrate their efforts in a small number of threads, are
<jabuk> more likely to post irrelevantly, and are more successful at garnering responses from other users. Studying the evolution of these users from the moment they join a community up to when they get banned, we find that not only do they write worse than other users over time, but they also become increasingly less tolerated by the community. Our analysis also reveals distinct groups of users with different levels of antisocial behavior that
<jabuk> can change over time. We use these insights to identify antisocial users early on, a task of high practical importance to community maintainers.
<CrazyLemon> for all you trolls wannabes
<CrazyLemon> msevwork https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-pi-zero-w-joins-family/ hitro v nabavo!
<msevwork> vem
<msevwork> prepočasn cpu
<msevwork> nevem če bi
<msevwork> ja dobr me je izkoristla ja...no sj sm se kr trudu sm 1 uro plesal z njo
<metalcamp_> msevwork: verjetno ne zvijaš proteinov z rpi, ne?
<napsy> lol
<napsy> msevwork: o kakmu izkoriscanju govoris? :D
<metalcamp_> the plot thickens!
<msevwork> ma ne bom o detajlih tuki :D
<msevwork> preveč javno mesto
<napsy> al si en tistih ko misli da ce te zenska zagrabi za ples, to takoj pomen da hoce da jo polozis? :>
<CrazyLemon> well d0h
<CrazyLemon> did you see dirty dancing?!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb dirty dancing
<metalcamp_> :D
<jabuk> Dirty Dancing |21 Aug 1987 100 min| Drama, Music, Romance
<jabuk> Spending the summer at a Catskills resort with her family, Frances "Baby" Houseman falls in love with the camp's dance instructor, Johnny Castle.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.9/10 (146,952 glasov) | Tomato: 6.1/10 59 reviews (users: 3.7/5 1054524 reviews)
<msevwork> ne sj me je "napadla"
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092890
<metalcamp_> msevwork: mislim, da je čas, da vprašaš omarja naberja za nasvet
<metalcamp_> on tudi Å¡tudentke peca
<metalcamp_> :>
<napsy> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092890
<jabuk> Umazani ples (1987) - IMDb
<jabuk> Directed by Emile Ardolino.With Patrick Swayze, Jennifer Grey, Jerry Orbach, Cynthia Rhodes. Spending the summer at a Catskills resort with her family, Frances "Baby" Houseman falls in love with the camp's dance instructor, Johnny Castle.
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtuT3-Pj270
<jabuk> Omar Naber - Omar, ti teslo - YouTube
<jabuk> Koseščanke poslušajo rock, Vsaka zapoje,ko sliši moj zvok, Okrog Poljan podoben je stan, Vsaka bi rada bla moja madam Trnovčanke res nimajo kril, Na njihovo ...
<napsy> coffee time
<zdobbie> "preveč javno mesto" since when
<msevwork> since zdobbie :D
<msevwork> https://github.com/Dan-in-CA/SIP a tole bi delal na Zero W ?
<CrazyLemon> Thanks for being a top contributor!
<CrazyLemon> like a baws
<msevwork> pač nezastopm zakaj ni pol nakonc hotla cifre dt če me je ona "napadla" vmes k sva mela pavzo med plesom :D....hotla me je sam rahlo izkoristit, no sj je blo fajn vseen...sam js bi še :D
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi jo vprašat za snapchat username!
<napsy> msevwork: dns mas se eno priloznost v rozni ;)
<yang> http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-38923041?ocid=socialflow_twitter
<jabuk> Study shows orangutans use 'kiss squeaks' to communicate - BBC NewsBBC News
<jabuk> Scientists say orangutans "kiss squeaks" could help us understand the origins of human language.
<msevwork> sam bla je pa izjemno fletna tko da sm vesel da sm dve mal mn fletne prej skenslov :D...sm bil že mal zabediran pa sm hotu spustit merila sam jih pol nism na srečo :D
<msevwork> čeprov bratranc mi prav "da si taprav jebač šele k vsako lahko" :D haha
<msevwork> ej kašn je pa sploh un komad od naberja
<msevwork> k je zj zmagal na emi...comments?
<CrazyLemon> no comment
<metalcamp_> ne vem, ne spremljam
<metalcamp_> msevwork: moar tech talk pls
<speed-> valda najjaci
<speed-> ce je zmagal
<speed-> ali ka
<yang> Ema je za pofl muzko, dobri ne nastopajo tm
<yang> Sploh pa tale Naber si domišlja, da je nek rocker, poje pa sluzaste pesmi
<msevwork> polž
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> ja more neki pet da ogreje srca Å¡tudentkam haha
<speed-> jaz sploh nevem zakaj se hodimo na to ranje
<speed-> sranje*
<speed-> ka jim ni jasno?
<msevwork> nevem zakaj je bla tok polna dvorana
<msevwork> js sigurn neb dal 20eur da bi Å¡u na to
<msevwork> še 5 eur nevem če bi dal
<yang> Sej se najde kaksna bolj v redu pesem kdaj, samo nikoli jih ne pošljejo na Evrovizijo
<yang> Bolj kot sama pesem je važen nastop na Evroviziji, kok mas dodelano scenografijo
<speed-> najbolj pa od kje si
<speed-> :d
<speed-> mi mali piceki nemremo nic hehe
<msevwork> sam spečejo nas loh
<msevwork> k smo taki dobri piceki
<msevwork> ne mi preveč o hrani govort k hujšam
<msevwork> dons nameravam za kosilo pojest sam eno pomarančo
<yang> Vcer sem kupil neko novo salso "Sea isle, carribean style"
<yang> pa kr dobr zapeče
<yang> zakaj pa hujsas sej nisi debel
<yang> prid k nam v trgovino, lahko part-time flaše prelagaš, boš hitr shujšal
<speed-> msev-
<speed-> eh
<speed-> niti nebom nic pravo
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> u lej, dejansko se je potem razpisu
<matjaz> it's getting worse in hwere.
<matjaz> here*
<Limona> msevwork kje si to plesu
<msevwork> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cKZgzDYt30 lejte tega na desni strani (troll) :D
<jabuk> #DeskOfLadyada @Raspberry_Pi Zero W is HERE! 2/28/17 @adafruit #adafruit - YouTube
<jabuk> NEW PRODUCT! RASPBERRY PI ZERO W JOINS THE FAMILY https://www.adafruit.com/pizero/ full feature list for Zero W: 1GHz, single-core CPU 512MB RAM Mini-HDMI po...
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWKoX9Etx04
<jabuk> Watch Bernie Sanders laugh out loud at Trump's daft claim 'nobody knew health care' is complicated - YouTube
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/16836335_10155320927187985_5018014318647205879_o.jpg?oh=0acd9d2c63b03bfebb8f3f9515b8b012&oe=59403D1A
<speed-> :D
<speed-> glej ga
<napsy> lol
<zdobersek> jao
<zdobersek> ziher ste samo slovenci nasemljeni
<speed-> ne
<speed-> samo ta na sredini je slovenec
<speed-> desen je nemec
<speed-> levi pa vstrijec
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> speed je ta medvedek..k ga ta Å¡ef jaha :(
<speed-> ne :D
<speed-> sodelavec
<speed-> jaz sem ninja
<speed-> sem bookiran
<speed-> ampak me ni!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> heh :D
<zdobersek> medo je ovaj saso?
<slax0r> da
<zdobersek> jao
<zdobersek> pa dobro, zabavajte se
<speed-> saj se, ne se bat :D
<speed-> ko vec nebo zabave, bo treba it tja kje je hehe
<msevwork> kko se reče strokovni sodelavec v angleščini
<msevwork> expert advisor se mi ne sliš dobr
<speed-> colleague? ali kak se napise :)
<speed-> mogoce nevem
<zdobbie> colleague
<zdobbie> expert advisor se mi zdi boljs
<matjaz> expert question asker
<slax0r> expert burn
<msevwork> expert tssss
<Limona> senior staff
<Limona> maybe
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a bo kmalu kakšna dirka po hrvaški or smth?
<zdobbie> mozno, mislim da je aprila
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah..zdaj sm vidu team sunweb avto gre na hrvaško
<CrazyLemon> pred tem še en team avto samo nism vidu čigav
<zdobbie> 1.3. majo v Umagu dirko
<CrazyLemon> jp..umag trophy
<CrazyLemon> pa nato porec trophy
<CrazyLemon> pa nato istrian spring trophy
<zdobbie> mogoce development team dirka tam
<CrazyLemon> mozno..lani jih ni bilo
<msevwork> a to so avti na sončne celice
<matjaz> tick, tock, tick, tock ...
<speed-> se 1 ura :(
<speed-> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<zdobersek> sej si ninja
<zdobersek> odninjaj domov, brez da bi te kdo opazil
<speed-> ce mam 2 japeka tu
<speed-> ki nista ninje
<speed-> :D
<zdobersek> saso?
<zdobersek> jao
<speed-> pa se en
<matjaz> what is going on?!
<matjaz> he's still at work!
<CrazyLemon> wait for it
<zdobbie> bot bi rabu met msevwatch
<CrazyLemon> we accept PRs
<zdobbie> logiru bi ves cas, kar je povezan gor
<zdobbie> pa mejle bi mu posilju na @ki.si, ce se ni kle na kanalu
<matjaz> ne njemu, dr. A
<zdobbie> dr. Aju vsak petek en tak povzetek
<zdobbie> pretecen cas na delovnem mestu, pa aktivnost na kanalau
<msevwork> haha
<matjaz> kaj haha? KAJ HAHA?!
 * msevwork gives a donut to matjaz
<matjaz> no donuts please
<msevwork> sj recimo včeraj sm bil do pol 5 v službi
<matjaz> nič ne vemo
<zdobbie> dejansko ni bil povezan
<zdobbie> can't confirm
<msevwork> a vi kle uporabljate wunderlist za todoje?
<msevwork> ker keep nima apija
<matjaz> tekstovni fajli majo api
<matjaz> sorta
<zdobbie> jst hranim todo v spominu
<idioterna> js mam vim odprt
<dz0ny> genome todo :)
<zdobbie> ful lepo funkcionira kot queue
<dz0ny> gnome*
<zdobbie> ce se prevec zapolni, poj na koncu ven pade
<upd> Ob 2.25 je v Lazah v občini Kranj zagorelo v proizvodnji krofov.  :/
<matjaz> FILO
<zdobbie> ne, FIFO
<zdobbie> cakej
<idioterna> flambirani krofi?
<zdobbie> FILO je stack
<matjaz> that's how it works here
<matjaz> I only remember the last one
<dz0ny> em lifo mrbit?
<matjaz> aja LIFO ja :D
<matjaz> my bad
<zdobbie> LIFO
<slax0r> LOLO
<slax0r> LILO
<zdobbie> FOLI
<slax0r> *
<CrazyLemon> msevwork https://developers.google.com/google-apps/tasks/quickstart/python
<zdobbie> OOM
<matjaz> BDSM
<dz0ny> Ring
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, a to je google keep :D
<CrazyLemon> msevwork a si kliknu link
<zdobbie> why the fuck would anyone click a link
<upd> Pri Gradu na Goričkem ukradli drva, v Murski Soboti odnesli koša za smeti :D
<msevwork> sem sam ni eksplicitno omenjen Keep :D
<matjaz> Stands for "First In, Last Out." FILO is an acronym used in computer science to describe the order in which objects are accessed. It is synonymous with LIFO (which is more commonly used) and may also be called LCFS or "last come, first served."
<CrazyLemon> zato ker ni keep ampak google tasks
<matjaz> pfff
<CrazyLemon> there she blows
<pitastrudl> msev- js uporablam wunderlist
<pitastrudl> it's okay, ne delam nič kompliciranega z njim
<pitastrudl> sem uporabljal google tasks sam dat shit je old
<pitastrudl> google keep ni bil tok praktičen vsaj men
<pitastrudl> todoist je baje bolj za workflow?
<pitastrudl> also zdobersek, mam snapchat, sam ga ne uporablam dost, coz it's shit
<pitastrudl> na začetku so zajemal sliko tako, da so vzel screenshot camera view-a
<pitastrudl> so quality was shit
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/farbodsaraf/status/836338644898181120
<jabuk> Farbod Saraf on Twitter: "Using a pen has never been this easy before!
<jabuk> CC: @Shitty_Future & @internetofshit https://t.co/tg21EgzBKt"
<metalcamp> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqtq6TjV5RQ
<jabuk> Study Break - YouTube
<jabuk> Imobilare is a b-boy crew at MIT that provides opportunities for students to learn how to breakdance and improve their b-boying skills. Here, two members sho...
<zdobbie> 'b-boying skills'?
<CrazyLemon> aye..thats the condition msev has
<metalcamp> zdobbie: ever heard of breakdance?
<zdobbie> sem, ne pa za b-boyse
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 4.1°C @28.02.2017 18:50 UTC.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVKDNeyfpAo
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96% jugozahodnik 5.77 m/s (20.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:24, Kulminacija: 12:17:05, Sončni zahod: 17:48:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 03min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> AMD Presents Capsaicin & Cream at GDC 2017 - YouTube
<jabuk> Join us for our Capsaicin & Cream live event from Game Developers Conference in San Francisco, California for the latest in Radeon graphics and game developm...
<metalcamp> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B-boying
<jabuk> B-boying - Wikipedia
<metalcamp> zdobbie: 1970s
<zdobbie> TIL
<matjaz> classic millenial
<CrazyLemon> http://status.strava.com/
<jabuk> Strava Status
<jabuk> Welcome to Strava's home for real-time and historical data on system performance.
<idioterna> nice
<CrazyLemon> https://status.aws.amazon.com/
<jabuk> AWS Service Health Dashboard - Feb 28, 2017 PST
<CrazyLemon> all green..razn huge napisa :D
<skyx> bogi un k je dezuren :>
<idioterna> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t693907/p5449652#p5449652
<jabuk> 3. teden trumpove administracije @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> :))
<yang> TV SLO 1 20:50 Dokumentarec o Silicijevi dolini
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C5xm-X0UoAAaHs8.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/DCCampbell/status/836657962164846592
<jabuk> David C. Campbell on Twitter: "Amazon S3 according to the #AWS status page. https://t.co/WpMAyHs0nY"
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C5xhEU1XEAEb34o.jpg:large hah..awesome!
<idioterna> nice
<CrazyLemon> https://liquidsky.tv/
<jabuk> LiquidSky - The Ultimate Free Gaming PC
<CrazyLemon> tole je tudi nice
<jabuk> LiquidSky gives you the ultimate gaming PC you can access from any device for free. Sign up for the beta to experience the future of gaming.
<CrazyLemon> 3h free per day
<CrazyLemon> linux client in development
<matjaz> Our proprietary compression algorithms deliver you the best quality graphics with the least amount of latency possible.
<matjaz> I seriously doubt it
<CrazyLemon> matjaz check their twitch channel ali pa demo na yt
<CrazyLemon> js sm pravkar gledal demo pa ni bilo videt laga
<CrazyLemon> pa je igral na surface booku :)
<matjaz> kaj je pa igral?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz battlefield 1
<matjaz> still doubt it
<matjaz> rabiš vsaj 3-4MB/s
<CrazyLemon> try it!
<CrazyLemon> 3
<CrazyLemon> mbit
<CrazyLemon> they say
<matjaz> ukaz tja, slika nazaj, bohnedaj da igraš MP
<CrazyLemon> Your SkyComputer experience is delivered to you like a streaming video at < 3Mb/s with little-to-no latency.
<matjaz> 3 Mb/s je pure lie
<matjaz> MB/s maybe
<idioterna> https://scontent.flju2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16998687_1319188181509033_5847972221485449241_n.jpg?oh=c66dced88ab12a0381dc8639c798aa5d&oe=5938DC2D
<idioterna> creepy maskare
<matjaz> za 1080p rabiš vsaj 10Mb/s
<CrazyLemon> nope.. siol pravi 6-7
<CrazyLemon> mislim..js tudi to pravim ker sm poskusu HD stream
<CrazyLemon> FHD*
<metalcamp> matjaz: piedpiper :>
<metalcamp> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C5D7q3fXUAE_lH8.jpg
<matjaz> ha! they wish :)
<matjaz> uglavnem, zelooo težko verjamem, da se da spravit 1080p 60fps na 3 Mb/s + little to no latency
<matjaz> bo treba probat
<matjaz> oz. sej je logično! zadeva se tam prikaže, pa da tebi sliko prenese traja vsaj pol sekunde
<matjaz> to je pol sekunde latency :D
<matjaz> grem pod tuš razmišljat :)
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosenmontag
<jabuk> Rosenmontag - Wikipedia
<matjaz> a irc dela?
<matjaz> ping
<jabuk> matjaz: pong
<matjaz> #JeSuisAWS
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOSXpS2uhRw
<jabuk> Sunday b4 Rosenmontag Karneval in Köln | Carnival in Cologne Germany 2017 4K - YouTube
<jabuk> Rosenmontag (English: Rose Monday) is the highlight of the German "Karneval" (carnival), and is on the Shrove Monday before Ash Wednesday, the beginning of L...
<metalcamp> https://twitter.com/lintzston/status/791761626890469377
<jabuk> Justin Lintz on Twitter: "My spooky Halloween costume #AWS #cloud https://t.co/j6Fb13v7V2"
<matjaz> jest se rolam že pol ure
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/awscloud/status/836656664635846656
<jabuk> Amazon Web Services on Twitter: "The dashboard not changing color is related to S3 issue.See the banner at the top of the dashboard for updates."
<matjaz> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/isitdownrightnow.com
<jabuk> Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?
<matjaz> internet at it's best
<matjaz> Hue lights delajo tud brez AWS!
<matjaz> I'm saved!
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-01
<speed-> hai
<metalcamp_> o/
<speed-> kak smo
<zdobbie> sredasto
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> when CrazyLemon went offroad biking http://i.imgur.com/DwoFK3U.jpg
<slax0r> https://scontent.fqlf1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/17092060_10154504524768121_340679928_n.png?oh=0592143ee8c28254e7d01af75780ddda&oe=58B91001
<zdobbie> ooff
<zdobbie> looks like he's tired
<slax0r> lil' bit
<speed-> :D
<speed-> eh
<speed-> noone will find out!
<speed-> https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/exploits_of_a_mom.png
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp_> :old:
<metalcamp_> :P
<speed-> meh!
<speed-> sorry ker ne sledim internetu!
<slax0r> dude
<slax0r> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooold
<slax0r> :D
<metalcamp_> speed-: kje si bil zadnjih 10 let? :D
<speed-> :'(
<speed-> DOBRO DOBRO
<speed-> vse si bom zapomno
<metalcamp_> nič ne de
<metalcamp_> bomo upgradali jabuk
<speed-> :)
<speed-> ajde naj bo en dusa
<speed-> pa mi proda nek ipad
<metalcamp_> wrong chan
<speed-> :)
<metalcamp_> no ipads here
<speed-> iphone?
<speed-> I need ze apfel device
<speed-> gerät !
<matjaz> speed-, jest ti lohk prodam ipod touch 1. gen
<matjaz> :D
<speed-> nene
<speed-> nekaj kar bi mogoce se uporablal
<speed-> vsaj hearthstone more delat normalno :)
<zdobersek> FUNNEL CAKES
<speed-> :)
<speed-> eh saj tak ne spilam glih bas
<speed-> samo mogoce pa bom ce bom mel tablico :)
<msevwork> kje je kšn kanal da bi od pythona lahko spraševal pa da ni treba met registered irc nick?
<matjaz> msevwork, prklop se že na ta svoj znc no
<matjaz> al bnc al kaj maš že
<msevwork> ja res bi se mogu
<msevwork> bom probov ja
<msevwork> v naslednjih dneh
<zdobersek> al pa pocakas, da domov prides
<zdobersek> in do takrat pridno delas, za kar si placan
<msevwork> jap sm oddal dons članek v pregled :)
<zdobbie> https://www.humblebundle.com/arma-bundle
<zdobbie> matjaz: ^
<jabuk1> Humble ARMA Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)
<jabuk1> Get a bundle of ARMA games and support charity!
<matjaz> vidu ja
<matjaz> will buy!
<matjaz> tis cheap!
<zdobbie> jst sem zdejle na steamu strosu 35EUR za trojko
<matjaz> zdobbie, čaki, zdej? za DLCje pa to?
<zdobbie> pa vidim potem bundle announcement od vcerej, ko odprem stvar v steamu
<matjaz> aja :D
<matjaz> refund!
<zdobbie> ja, sem ze dal
<msevwork> holly shizzle pomoje bom kupu
<metalcamp_> ain't nobody got time for games
<zdobersek> true
<slax0r> I do
<slax0r> alwayz
<slax0r> gamz fo lif
<msevwork> slax0r, a tko ti prav žena da si njen mali gamsek :D
<slax0r> I will diddle my wife, text yo mom, and HS you in CS...all the same time *badass*
<msevwork> now thats skillz
<slax0r> and sip on a coke
<msevwork> and suck on a mint
<slax0r> msevwork: ofc
<speed-> pa ti si ded ne pa tvoja zena!
<slax0r> res je
<msevwork> on je gamsk ona pa srnca
<matjaz> msevwork, gamsi pa srnce ne grejo skup fyi
<yang> :)
<msevwork> vem no matjaz sam se bl hecn slisš
<msevwork> uglavnm folk kdaj bojo un zakon sprejel da bom lahko uporabljal domači prenos podatkov tut v tujini?
<Matthai> a ne bo to enkrt junija?
<yang> --
<yang> Jan Prunk   http://prunk.si
<yang> mah
<yang> zmer ta nek copy paste nagaja
<slax0r> btw, to ne loada
<yang> http://sendvid.com/16yzp42a
<jabuk1> Poglejte si ta videoOznačite prijatelje in delite videoVšečkajte našo st1215932325192874 - Sendvid
<jabuk1> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
<slax0r> se idioterna je v posnetku \o/
<slax0r> na biciklu seveda
<idioterna> url?
<idioterna> a ta sendvid
<idioterna> to je malware site
<idioterna> cenite to kar imate?
<idioterna> sej nimam invalidskega vozicka.
<yang> Ker je naš zavod partner projekta Gorički travniki, v okviru katerega smo posneli film, vas lepo prosim za njegovo promoviranje in večkratni ogled. Da bi dosegli kazalnik gledanosti filma, potrebujemo 20.000 ogledov -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tETITORPlo
<idioterna> http://pastebin.com/LP5sxLyx
<jabuk1> [C] ConwaySort - Pastebin.com
<idioterna> yang: sam un video je napacn, js si ne zelim avtomobila
<idioterna> no, v resnici si zelim teslo, sam ker je ne potrebujem ga ne mislim kupit
<yang> nisi razumel poante videa
<idioterna> a da morm bit hvalezen za invalidski vozicek? :)
<yang> ma...
<idioterna> sej se norca delam no
<idioterna> pac nism tak clovk
<idioterna> da bi kr hotu neki k ma en drug
<yang> sej ni nujno da si zelis avto al helikopter
<idioterna> ze ful dolg je odkar sm si zelel stvari k jih ne rabm
<slax0r> like, a sense of humor?
<slax0r> hue hue hue
<metalcamp_> "dosegli kazalnik gledanosti filma, potrebujemo 20.000 ogledov"
<metalcamp_> wut
<idioterna> metalcamp_: mislm da youtube zacne stet takrat
<metalcamp_> ni meja 300 ogledov?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ena je ja
<idioterna> ne vem tocn kaj mislnjo
<idioterna> mogoce se pr 20k zacne monetizirat al kej
<zdobersek> "we need ze monies"
<yang> hm
<slax0r> meja 300 ogledov za kaj?
<idioterna> da zacnejo kazat kolk ogledov je
<idioterna> http://boostlikes.com/blog/2013/08/youtube-video-views-stuck-320-301-300-303-305
<jabuk1> Why Are My YouTube Video Views Stuck at 320, 301, 300, 303 or 305? - Boostlikes.com
<yang> a sele pr 20.000 se zacne monetizirat ?
<yang> iscem link za to informacijo
<zdobersek> .yt 20000 views
<jabuk1> Bellydancing  25.000.000 views  This Girl She is insane Nataly Hay ! Subscribe !!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YQM_zfYO7Q
<zdobersek> ne
<idioterna> yang: ja spekuliram, nc nism prebral
<idioterna> sam tam pise
<idioterna> Da bi dosegli kazalnik gledanosti filma, potrebujemo 20.000 ogledov
<idioterna> k si ti pejstnu
<zdobersek> alternative bulllshit
<idioterna> could be
<slax0r> https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/97527
<jabuk1> Video monetization criteria - YouTube Help
<jabuk1> This material is provided solely for educational purposes and is not legal advice. You should only seek legal advice from a lawyer or legal representative.
<jabuk1> You must meet these minimum requirements in
<slax0r> nic ne pise da bi blo treba met kaksno stevilo ogledov
<zdobersek> ma to si ovi prekmurci fse izmislijo!
<yang> tut v videu ni nobene reklame
<yang> tko da nevem od kje bi potem dobivali denar
<metalcamp_> razpisi?
<metalcamp_> pogoj za nek razpis oz. dodatno financiranje
<metalcamp_> al pa fake news
<metalcamp_> as usual
<yang> ne pravim za Youtube, da ce ne kliknes reklame gor se ne monetizira za njih
<CrazyLemon> TIL.. več ko porabiš elektrike bl poceni je!
<idioterna> a ni to fajn
<idioterna> ce je nic ne porabis moras placat pet miljonov!
<CrazyLemon> dva taužnt tristu!
<CrazyLemon> also..zakaj ste kupli arma3 če ni za linukse?
<idioterna> k je blo v akciji.
<CrazyLemon> a sam arma tactics je za linukse?
<idioterna> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> kako ne veš..a ne igraš ti arme?
<CrazyLemon> oh..armo 3 igraš.. wolf in disguise
<idioterna> hm ja
<CrazyLemon> evo dz0ny ..ti maš rad igrače pa še 1050 (60?) maš https://store.eu.vive.com/store?Action=DisplayPage&Locale=en_IE&SiteID=htcemea&id=ThreePgCheckoutShoppingCartPage
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/CNLIs62.png ?
<dz0ny> a bi rad ta ti htc vive kupim
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> ve is boring
<dz0ny> vr
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny c'mon dude
<CrazyLemon> to je kot da bi reku drones are boring
<CrazyLemon> they are..but you still bought one :D
<dz0ny> they not
<dz0ny> you fly
<dz0ny> here you only puke
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny you can fly with vive :P
<dz0ny> i can fly with drone
<CrazyLemon> but you can't watch pr0n with drone!
<dz0ny> sure? :D
<dz0ny> btw mam FPV
<CrazyLemon> mah FPV..ni FPV če gledaš na mobitelu!
<slax0r> ^
<dz0ny> well tista kamera ni zmore več kot 720p
<dz0ny> tko da je vseen kje gledaš
<slax0r> and drone's aint borin' :P
<zdobersek> kdo mi bo vive kupu?
<CrazyLemon> el jefe de igalia
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/Yin78vo.png lol 1k?
<dz0ny> Almost
<CrazyLemon> nope..930€
<dz0ny> + davek
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa Å¡e pobira davek na babnem polju!
<msevwork> lol
<msevwork> drago
<CrazyLemon> mudel!
<CrazyLemon> a ti veš da si še v službi?!
<metalcamp> http://www.merkur.si/vsebine/blagovna_znamka/metalac/
<jabuk1> Merkur:METALAC
<jabuk1> Izkoristi popuste in ugodnosti. Preveri našo spletno ponudbo!
<metalcamp> must buy
<CrazyLemon> .btc usd
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 1214.04, low: 1184.50, high: 1231.00, bid: 1214.28, ask: 1215.99
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1146.63, low: 1116.00, high: 1150.44, bid: 1146.63, ask: 1148.50
<CrazyLemon> kr high
<CrazyLemon> https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/Cy082VtW8AAFrSr.mp4
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie checking if its 10+ outside and sunny
<zdobbie> twas
<pitastrudl> yang mislim da ne
<pitastrudl> mogoce pri youtube
<pitastrudl> če si pri kakem networku tudi prej
<dz0ny> http://time.com/money/4686430/new-zealand-jobs/
<jabuk1> New Zealand Free Trip for Job Interview | Money
<jabuk1> Explore New Zealand while participating in the country's all expense paid "global talent attraction programme."
<pitastrudl> letsgo
<CrazyLemon> the app?
<upd> a je kdo slikal sneg dons v lj
<CrazyLemon> 24ur.com
<upd> ja kje imaš
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/lbin/search.php?query=sneg
<jabuk1> 24ur.com - Rezultati iskanja
<CrazyLemon> tretji link
<upd> pa res sem ga kar ignoiral prej stupid title :*
<yang> upd: kaj je ponoci snezilo ?
<yang> cez dan je blo okol 10 C
<upd> ne deževalo, pol ob 6h je pa snežiti začelo
<upd> zjutri je bila polna cesta žab
<upd> pol so se pa pobrale nazaj v grabn k jih sneg presenetu
<yang> hehe
<pitastrudl> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/antsylabs/fidget-cube-a-vinyl-desk-toy
<jabuk1> Fidget Cube: A Vinyl Desk Toy by Matthew and Mark McLachlan —Kickstarter
<jabuk1> Line iconalert iconapplepay iconarrow-down iconarrow-left iconarrow-point-left iconarrow-point-right iconarrow-right iconbanner iconbar-chart iconbell iconbook iconbookmark iconbrand-assets iconcart iconchat iconcheck iconcircle-back iconcircle-forward iconcircle-forward iconcircle-k iconcircle-left iconcircle-right iconclipboard iconclock iconclose iconclosed-caption iconcompass iconconversion icondelta-down icondelta-up iconduplicate
<jabuk1> iconembed iconfacebook-contained iconfacebook iconflag icongear iconglobal-africa iconglobal-america iconglobal-asia icongraph-bar icongraph-line iconheart iconhelp iconinfo iconinstagram iconkickstarter iconleaf iconlightbulb iconlink iconloading-spin iconlock iconmail iconmap-pin iconmenu iconmessage iconmobile iconpause iconpencil iconpin iconpinterest iconplay iconplus iconquestion iconsearch iconshare iconsolid-arrow iconsound-hi
<jabuk1> iconsound-lo iconsound-mute iconstar iconstopwatch iconthumbs-up icontools icontrash icontumblr icontwitter iconuser iconvolume-up iconwarning iconwrite iconx iconyoutube icon
<jabuk1> Matthew and Mark McLachlan is raising funds for Fidget Cube: A Vinyl Desk Toy on Kickstarter!An unusually addicting, high-quality desk toy designed to help you focus. Fidget at work, in class, and at home in style.
<pitastrudl> oh god
<pitastrudl> hahaha :D
<pitastrudl> no vglavne, narocu enko kopijo iz aliexpresa, kr fajn
<CrazyLemon> s kje je dobu ta iconalert
<CrazyLemon> meh..svg
<skyx> pitastrudl: kaj si narocil?  link?
<pitastrudl> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Squeeze-Fun-Stress-Reliever-Gifts-Fidget-Cube-Relieves-Anxiety-and-Stress-Juguet-For-Adults-Children-Fidgetcube/32759149964.html
<jabuk1> Squeeze Fun Stress Reliever Gifts Fidget Cube Relieves Anxiety and Stress Juguet For Adults Children Fidgetcube Desk Spin Toys-in Magic Cubes from Toys & Hobbies on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
<jabuk1> Cheap cube cube, Buy Quality gift cube directly from China cube toy Suppliers: Squeeze Fun Stress Reliever Gifts Fidget Cube Relieves Anxiety and Stress Juguet For Adults Children Fidgetcube Desk Spin Toys
<pitastrudl> pač ne dela čisto tako kot original sam vseeno dovolj dober za igrat se
<skyx> a je kdo kje zasledil neki da bi mi na remote prizgalo stikalo?
<CrazyLemon> pametne vtičnice? :)
<skyx> nimam v  vticnicnico zato iscem neko "roko da bo vklop/izklop naredila" :D
<CrazyLemon> pejt na fiver pa najameš roko :)
<skyx> lol
<skyx> CrazyLemon: se boljs bi bilo pametno stikalo :D
<skyx> najmanj komedij :)
<CrazyLemon> skyx za pametno stikalo glej the big bang theory
<CrazyLemon> .yt the big bang theory remote lights
<jabuk1> REMOTE CONTROL https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kzjqBacF1k
<skyx> sam problem imam da imam 3 gumbe gor ker gre za kopalnico :)
<CrazyLemon> kako v javascriptu matchat sam prvi element? :) torej recimo da matcha samo prvi div in nobenga druzga?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma v nodejs :)
<skyx> https://www.aliexpress.com/category/410612/switches.html?spm=2114.01010108.0.0.t3wC7b&site=glo&SortType=total_tranpro_desc&tag=
<jabuk1> Switches Directory of Electrical Equipment &amp; Supplies, Home Improvement and more on Aliexpress.com
<jabuk1> Online Shopping Switches, Browse Through Our Directory of Switches, Electrical Equipment &amp;amp;amp; Supplies, Home Improvement and more from Aliexpress.com, Factory Price, Worldwide Shipping!
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created fix/url-title (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vy3XJ
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/url-title 9c557d5 Dražen M: Such a simple fix but so many headaches
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #71: Such a simple fix but so many headaches (master...fix/url-title) https://git.io/vy3Xl
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon deleted fix/btc at fa64b11: https://git.io/vy3XB
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo od vas kak git alias da ob vsakem checkoutu -b najprej naredi pull ? :)
<skyx> CrazyLemon: git prb aka git pull rebase :)
<skyx> al pa si svoj alias spisi :)
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1153.99, low: 1116.29, high: 1155.99, bid: 1152.00, ask: 1153.00
<metalcamp> .btc usd
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 1222.19, low: 1188.30, high: 1231.00, bid: 1219.06, ask: 1222.19
<idioterna> kje je pa max?
<idioterna> dons je blo ze 1155
<metalcamp> high: Last 24 hours price high.
<metalcamp> all time high pa nimajo
<skyx> CrazyLemon: imas mogoce idejo za ... rebase all only open pull requests on every commit to master? :)
<CrazyLemon> skyx žal sprašuješ napačnega.. dz0ny je git ninja
<skyx> pac toj tist ko ti gre na zivce da vedno moras nekaj cakati :D
<skyx> in pol take ideje dobivam :D
<dz0ny> git fetch vedno, k nocem da mi sam nek merging nardi
<dz0ny> nov branch tko al tko z orgin delaš
<dz0ny> pa nikol se ne pipaš mastra
<dz0ny> and you can call yourself ninja then :)
<skyx> hehe :D
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny closed pull request #71: Such a simple fix but so many headaches (master...fix/url-title) https://git.io/vy3Xl
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny deleted fix/url-title at 9c557d5: https://git.io/vy3Fb
<upd> .btc cny
<upd> lame
<CrazyLemon> yea..those lame PRs that make things work as they should
<upd> :d
<matjaz> .sporoci Matthai dobro predavanje, :thumbsup: :)
<matjaz> .sporoči Matthai dobro predavanje, :thumbsup: :)
<matjaz> tko, zdej pa bo
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-02
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 8.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @01/03/2017 23:01:28  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.3+N,+14.53+E
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgZI5ZY3dmU
<jabuk> Conan’s Border Wall Pledge Drive - YouTube
<jabuk> In this preview for Conan’s latest travel special, Conan hits the streets of Mexico City to solicit donations for President Trump’s border wall. “Conan Witho...
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<speed-> jutro
<msevwork> jutro
<zdobbie> jutro
<matjaz> jutro
<slax0r> ja pa iii
<speed-> :)
<speed-> slax0r ka zaj kda idemo na nekso pivo
<speed-> ali ka je to za pizdarije
<slax0r> ne pijem vec
<speed-> ka pa te vraga
<speed-> med muslije si sau
<msevwork> loh gremo mi speed- če prideš službeno v LJ
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> če pride službeno ne sme pit!
<speed-> kak ne
<speed-> to je samo v slo tak prizadet zakon
<speed-> samo jaz nocem v lj...
<zdobbie> speed-: "ne pijem vec ... niti manj"
<speed-> ne ne meni se je cul smrtno resen
<speed-> mogoce ma pticjo gripo samo
<speed-> to baje nekaj strasi okoli :)
<msevwork> včerj sm bil spet z eno punco zunj, pa spet dvoumno vse...spet nevem kje sm...a nj kj tvegam al ne :D
<msevwork> zakaj nemorjo te punce jasnih znakov dajat
<napsy> ka bi tvegu?
<napsy> zagrabis za rit pa vidis al te ploskne al ne
<speed-> mogoce pa ga je
<speed-> pa ni preprican
<speed-> :p
<napsy> ni preprican kaj to pomeni? :)
<speed-> mogoce je baba samo malo kinky
<speed-> :))
<speed-> eh brb morem na sestanek
<speed-> mater ka mi gnjavijo :D
<slax0r> speed-: manj pa tudi ne :P
<zdobbie> jfc
<zdobbie> exactly what I said
<pitastrudl> speed-, reci jim da morajo na sestanek z tabo, da jim poves da te gnjavijo
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> heh
<speed-> eh vredu je
<msevwork> je mal kinky ja
<msevwork> dons pride Golfo Kordopati :D
<zdobbie> ok
<pitastrudl> https://youtu.be/12vh55_1ul8
<jabuk> BASSHUNTER - DOTA - YouTube
<jabuk> Facebook https://www.facebook.com/BroMa16 Google+ http://bit.ly/yibtSK вКонтакте http://vk.com/broma16 Twitter http://twitter.com/BromaSixteen
<metalcamp_> .gif what year is it
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/PJoLp4gDIqjYs.gif
<zdobersek> ~ 2017 ~
<Matthai> https://youtu.be/E4hjx3_A-cw?t=77
<jabuk> Atom-powered Intel Industrial Controller in Concert playing Pipe Dream - YouTube
<jabuk> Atom-powered Intel Industrial Controllers replicate the CGI video musical fantasy "Pipe Dream" released by Animusic in 2001. The music is triggered on an Ato...
<yang> https://rogbikes.com/?lang=en
<jabuk> ROG PONY preorder
<idioterna> aroudži
<idioterna> zgleda letos ne bo nc terorizma
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-39137290
<jabuk> Tibet women's football team 'denied US visas' - BBC News
<jabuk> US officials tell the Tibetan Women's Soccer team that they had "no good reason" to visit Texas.
<yang> LinuxTagov izgleda bne bo več
<idioterna> ja sej linux je passe
<msevwork> zj je bsd new hotness
<msevwork> :D
<yang> msevwork: BSD je starejši od Linuxa
<msevwork> sj vem sj zato
<msevwork> zj se retro vrača
<idioterna> yang ni hipster ne steka teh
<idioterna> volnenih brezrokavnikov pa tega
<matjaz> Matthai, dobro si odpredaval včeraj
<matjaz> bi najraje telefon v steno vrgel :)
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/plainh/17fc8579   hehe
<yang> V komentarjih na FB piše, da je drag...ampak meni se 330 za osnovni bicikel ne zdi neki ful drago, glede na to, da je izdelan v SLO. Tisti kitajski so npr. po 200 eur novi.
<yang> https://i.imgur.com/2jZOw87.gifv
<jabuk> Vietnamese Tactical Training
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @02.03.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% severovzhodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:25, Kulminacija: 12:15:26, Sončni zahod: 17:50:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 10min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<metalcamp_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdNXpQbwOx8
<jabuk> Trentemøller: Sinus - YouTube
<jabuk> From the new album 'Fixion': https://trentemoller.lnk.to/Fixion Video credits: Directors: Julie Reindl & Bruno Noaro Producer: LFRFILMS http://www.laforetdes...
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17021755_1519637154743182_1330103032520400464_n.jpg?oh=4ce1f4f8243b7a0140c63edc29dc7fb0&oe=593FE95A
<yang> Just outside the window in Finnsnes Norway, the daily Aurora show. Magical times.
<idioterna> ja sam teb to ni vsec, ker je temno
<speed-> evo napravo sem
<speed-> greh
<speed-> :(
<speed-> apfelu dal denar
<zdobbie> why
<speed-> ker sem tele
<speed-> :d
<speed-> pa ker ga nucam zaradi nekih appov..
<speed-> in ti ki so v sekti to neradi posojajo :D
<matjaz> jah, zdej si pa ti član sekte, joke's on you
<speed-> ja
<speed-> saj zato sem pad vzel ne telefon
<speed-> da me vsaj nebodo videli z tem haha
<matjaz> :D
<speed-> ker ka vse sem proti njim pravo v zadnjih 5-6 letih
<speed-> bom to vse nazaj fasal ce me vidijo z iphonom :D
<Matthai> eno vprašanje, imam file, iz katerega berem podatke
<Matthai> podatke potem izpišem z print repr(line).decode("utf-8")
<Matthai> in dobim rezultat like: 'Brezov\xc5\xa1ek Marjan\n'
<Matthai> kako bi naredil "normalen izpis"
<msevwork> unicode problem
<msevwork> loh uporabljaš unidecode knjižnico pa ti da potem brez šumnikov
<speed-> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9318574/how-to-make-repr-to-return-unicode-string
<jabuk> python - How to make __repr__ to return unicode string - Stack Overflow
<msevwork> a morjo bit nujn Å¡umniki
<speed-> dejansko ta, http://stackoverflow.com/a/15622300
<speed-> I tried several different ways. Each time I used repr with the unicode function it did not work. I have to use join or declare the text like in variable e below.
<speed-> ^^ mislim da mas ti cist isti problem
<msevwork> k js tm to probaval pa mi ni neki uspeval
<speed-> msev- no shit :D
<msevwork> unidecode me je pa rešu
<slax0r> dz0ny: ali pa speed- en od vaju bi mogoce to vedel
<slax0r> na firmi mamo cisco vpn
<slax0r> in ko se povezem od doma
<Matthai> jap, zdaj dela
<Matthai> ampak mi pa "prikaže" tudi /n
<slax0r> moram rocno spremenit mtu na 1400 iz 1403, ce je nad 1400 potem povezava ne deluje
<Matthai> se pravi imam dvojne prazne vrstice
<slax0r> povezava se vzpostavi, ampak ne mores poslat nic cez
<speed-> slax0r um no idea
<speed-> mamo glih en slicen problem z magno
<speed-> samo mislimo da je njihova napaka :D
<slax0r> weird shit..
<speed-> ka ce das na 1500 ? :)
<speed-> aja pravis ce je nad 1400
<speed-> te to majo oni nekaj nastavleno tam ziher
<speed-> blokado
<slax0r> samo pazi to, to se dogaja samo ko se iz bajte povezujem
<slax0r> ce se iz firme, potem je ok
<slax0r> VPN je na drugi lokaciji, tak da se iz pisarne v grazu glih tak moramo na VPN povezat
<slax0r> in tam je MTU 1403
<speed-> wtf
<slax0r> pa dela cist ok
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> ja, saj
<speed-> vceraj sem se jaz povezal z enim vpnjom
<speed-> in pazi to
<speed-> incoming dela
<slax0r> ce bi blo vsepovsod, potem bi rekel da je na serveru problem
<speed-> resolva mi vse
<speed-> ampak nic negre od mene stran :D
<speed-> incoming pa prihaja skype sporocila pa vse
<speed-> tudi nic jasno nikomu :D
<slax0r> sem se menil z nasim sysadminom, mu razlozim vse, citiram "nimam pojma o cem mi ti zdaj to govoris, nisem jaz tako napreden"
<slax0r> o.O
<slax0r> networking can be weird :)
<speed-> o ja
<slax0r> nic, grem kafu kuhat
<slax0r> no, spomno sem se zaj ravno spet
<slax0r> ker mi je naenkrat api client crknil
<slax0r> nic jasno kak pa zakaj
<slax0r> VPN se mi je resetiral vmes :)
<speed-> pa ja cudni so vmes
<speed-> ti avstrijci so pa itak gotovi za vpnji
<speed-> pizda
<speed-> ko da samo za to zivijo se mi vmes zdi :)
<slax0r> ja res...
<Limona> ?
<Limona> saj majo dejansko ful dobre
<slax0r> kaj majo ful dobre?
<Limona> vpnje
<slax0r> a nisi bral malo nazaj gor? :D
<speed-> :D
<speed-> bluzijo 100 na uro
<speed-> nekaj delamo zdaj za eno firmo
<speed-> in ves kak dobimo token
<speed-> klicati jih mores ali pa mail poslat da ti dajo
<speed-> :D
<Matthai> plain text mail?
<zdobbie> safe af
<slax0r> :D
<zdobbie> ktera firma?
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> SECURITEE
<zdobbie> mislim, kteri VPNi?
<Matthai> a lahko z enim tokenom več povezav vzpostaviš? :-)
<Limona> eh, jaz mam sicer nemske vpnje
<Limona> ampak sem gledal pa so avstrijski tudi na nivoju
<speed-> magna
<slax0r> kaki avstrijski vpni?
<speed-> Matthai odvisno od nastavitev
<speed-> drugace pa lahko ja
<Limona> ah nevem ce mam se link
<Limona> eni poceni so bli
<Limona> contabo imam zdaj drugace
<slax0r> to je VPS
<slax0r> jebote
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> avstrijci so res pahjeni na VPNe...pa potem se nek cuden software uporabljajo
<slax0r> ena stranka mela enkrat, pozabo ze ime VPNa
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tis time
<slax0r> so meli neki zborkan linux client
<slax0r> ki ni delal
<slax0r> tak da sem na koncu moral windows installirat
<slax0r> samo zato da sem se lahko SSHjal na en strankin server in tam nekaj postimal
<slax0r> ker je admin bil popolnoma nesposoben da bi mi odprl en reverse tunnel
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, time for what?
<slax0r> ce ze ni hotel odpret porta
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ryzen launch
<slax0r> ali ga omejit na nas staticni IP...
<matjaz> OH SHIT
<slax0r> ryzen bi naj bil nek nov hud AMDjev cpu?
<slax0r> so ze kje kaki testi mogoce?
<CrazyLemon> yes
<CrazyLemon> danes bodo benchmarki
<slax0r> dvomim da bo toliko dober da bi se splacalo takoj menjati ^^
<CrazyLemon> shut your piehole windows lover!
<slax0r> o.O
<msevwork> win
<jabuk> http://stuffpoint.com/family-guy/image/56246-family-guy-victory-is-his.gif
<CrazyLemon> tukaj smo pobožni ljudje in ne izjavljamo takih bogokletnih stvari!
<slax0r> ja a bos rekel da gres kar takoj po nov cpu?
<slax0r> fuck that
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> pff fuck amd
<speed-> intel inside!
<speed-> :d
<slax0r> nisem sel po 10xx nvidio ko je prisla na market
<slax0r> ne da bi sel po cpu :P
<Limona> slax0r tut vpn majo
<slax0r> ne najdem nic da bi contabo mel vpn
<Limona> a ni trenutno oni cloudfare popularen
<slax0r> dude..
<slax0r> stahp
<slax0r> ker cist mimo sekas :)
<Limona> ah tocno vps ma tam
<Limona> pismo, mel sem listo ki sem jo vcasih uporabljal, zdaj pa samo se contabo pa ssh cez
<Limona> pa od tam okoli
<metalcamp_> Matthai: podoben problem kot ga je imel msevwork
<Matthai> sem našel in rešil
<metalcamp_> krasno :)
<msevwork> sj sm mu pomagal na en način sam on je rešu na boljši verjetno
<msevwork> :D
<Limona> jebes #networking
<Limona> :P
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/TheProgressives/status/837251412459458560
<jabuk> S&D Group on Twitter: ""Women must earn less than men" ⁉️In 2017. In the European Parliament. Unbelievable... @IratxeGarper sets this misogynist straight. https://t.co/YOHu684DLg"
<speed-> se 40min
<speed-> pa ka si fukjen
<speed-> to ni vec zame :D
<zdobersek> kdaj zacnete, ob devetih?
<speed-> ob 7
<speed-> drugace do 10 lahko prides
<speed-> samo mi vsak dan malo not pokrpamo
<speed-> ker te v petek gremo hitro
<zdobersek> aha
<zdobersek> vse jasno
<zdobersek> 7 do 16 ... 9 ur?
<speed-> da
<speed-> ampak
<speed-> 30min -
<zdobersek> kolk se pa potem v petek? kolk maste ur na teden?
<speed-> 40
<speed-> v avstriji je glupi zakon
<speed-> po 6urah mas 30min za malico
<speed-> obvezno
<slax0r> kak 40?
<slax0r> 38.5 je standard
<speed-> ja na 40 smo mi
<speed-> nejsmo mi IT
<speed-> :D
<speed-> to je problem!
<speed-> sicer tak mamo skos minus
<speed-> tak da btk
<slax0r> wtf..
<speed-> v pogodbi mam ka mi 10 nadur placajo v vsakem primeru
<speed-> tak ka niti nesmim meti plusa
<speed-> ker mi itak odbijejo :D
<speed-> te pa rajsi konstantni minus :)
<slax0r> pavsal ja
<slax0r> jaz mam tudi za 20
<speed-> ja meni bodo tudi zaj verjetno 20 dali
<speed-> bomo vidli
<speed-> drugi teden :D
<slax0r> povisanje place?
<slax0r> potem mozno da ti bojo kaj uturili ja
<speed-> ja
<slax0r> kolega sel po visjo placo na prejsnji firmi
<slax0r> so mu uturili 3 mesce odpovednega roka
<slax0r> sem reko tega ne podpisem nikol
<slax0r> raje takoj dam odpoved
<speed-> :D
<speed-> glej dobro je tisto
<speed-> ce te fuknejo
<speed-> :))
<speed-> dvorezni mec
<slax0r> ja to ze, samo nebojo ga fuknili
<slax0r> ker je sistem tak v kurcu napisan, da je vsak ki vsaj malo nekaj tam o sistemu ve, vreden za 2 programera
<speed-> mja
<slax0r> tak da se lahko slepa kolko se hoce pa ga ne bojo fuknili
<speed-> tak nekak ja
<speed-> eh samo tiho boj ka mi delamo vmes
<speed-> ka se prav krivo pocutim ko pride placa
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> boli me kurac
<slax0r> jaz vcasih celi teden ne napisem pol vrstice kode
<slax0r> ko me razpizdijo
<speed-> ja itak
<speed-> zdaj samo cakam
<speed-> ka mi dajo odgovor
<slax0r> vceraj me je sef spet razfukal
<slax0r> ker je on priporocal en ecommerce sistem
<slax0r> in zaj ga uporablamo
<slax0r> pa sem reko na sestanku cist odkrito
<speed-> te pa ce se bodo nori delali
<speed-> direkt dam odpoved
<slax0r> da je za 3 pm, ker niti ne mores normalnega ajax klica naredit iz backenda brez nekih hacky fucky fuck injectov
<slax0r> tip meni kar,
<slax0r> prinesi mi eno pivo pa ti v 5min to resim
<slax0r> mislim, wtf?
<slax0r> a clovek pojma nima :D
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> stackoverflowdeveloper
<slax0r> tam isce in gnjavi :)
<slax0r> potem pa kar odgovor pokne not, pa fertik
<slax0r> "dela"
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ves ka san zadnjic sefi delal jao
<speed-> to ko sva razgovor mela
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> kašn dobr delovn okolje
<msevwork> vse se reši s pirom
<slax0r> pa zadnjic mi je zacel gnjavit zakaj cherry pickam
<slax0r> like...wut?
<slax0r> pa zakaj rebasam, pa zakaj brisem branche
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ja zakaj brises branche
<speed-> wtf je s tabo
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> pol pa odprem en njegov repo, git fetch && git branch -A ali kak je ze ful command
<speed-> zato ka mamo 2gb placa na serveri
<slax0r> pol se pa vsipa
<speed-> pa vse boli kurac
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> komaj cakam ka svali
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> prinas je ze
<slax0r> ce mamo 4 apache instance na enem serveri installirane
<slax0r> poleg tega se en nginx
<slax0r> pa varnish
<slax0r> te pa mi pove naj grem nekaj zrihtam, pa za 10min zakaj se ni gotovo
<slax0r> si nor malo? :D
<Limona> ugh
<Limona> sovrazim ngixa
<slax0r> nginx <3
<speed-> nginx je zakon
<Limona> ne znam nastimat kako bi lahko mel subdomain
<Limona> kjer mam apachi pa ngix
<speed-> lol
<slax0r> ...
<Limona> da fail
<Limona> na zalost mediawiki ne gre na ngix
<slax0r> seveda gre
<slax0r> samo treba je .htaccess v config lepo spravit
<speed-> wat?
<Limona> gitlab pa ma tezave s apachijem :<
<Limona> sem sprobal
<speed-> itak da gre vse
<speed-> na obeh
<Limona> pa mi noce prijet
<speed-> to znas da nginx nima .htaccessa?
<Limona> speed- mogoce so popravli, takrat ko sem sprobaval jim www threadi niso delali
<Limona> al kak je ze blo
<slax0r> ma pa .niggaaccess
<Limona> :D
<Limona> aja, a je zato mozno da sem se zajebaval za bvz
<Limona> probal sem dat ngixa na poddomeno
<Limona> ki bi ga .htacess nastimal
<Limona> pa mi ni prijelo
<Limona> konec koncev bi vse mel na ngixu ampak
<slax0r> in kak si to probal?
<slax0r> ob listen na 80 ne? :P
<Limona> ne
<slax0r> zazenes apache
<slax0r> potem pa se nginx
<Limona> vse sm sprobal
<slax0r> ne gre
<slax0r> nginx sux
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> :D
<Limona> tiho :D
<Limona> mah ne da se mi drmat po resnici povedano
<slax0r> make me :P
<Limona> itak nobe ne uporablja tak da bmk
<speed-> aj slax0r
<Limona> je za backup bullshita
<speed-> idemo ceceke gledat rajsi
<slax0r> dockerize it
<speed-> kak pa ka tu sedimo
<speed-> pa gnijemo
<speed-> :D
<speed-> wtf?
<slax0r> speed-: man boobs ^^
<speed-> https://news.netcraft.com/archives/2017/02/27/february-2017-web-server-survey.html
<jabuk> February 2017 Web Server Survey | Netcraft
<jabuk> In the February 2017 survey we received responses from 1,792,104,054 sites and 6,236,791 web-facing computers, reflecting a loss of 7.9 million sites and
<speed-> apache 20.89%, nginx 19.42%
<speed-> tak btw Limona
<speed-> drugi mesec bo vec nginxa kak apacheja
<Limona> pa sem cul da ma kr ene bolse zadeve
<Limona> samo stelat ga je tecno
<Limona> prevec
<speed-> simpl ko keks
<Limona> + jaz delam c++ pa unity, jebe se mi web dev :P
<speed-> to bi skoraj rad videl kak delas
<speed-> ce neves nginxa nastimat :p
<slax0r> web is teh future!!!11!!!1111oneoneone
<zdobbie> yesitis.com
<slax0r> jaz sem vceraj napisal eno metodo, tak slabo kot je ze dolgo nisem...fucking ORMs in doctrine :D http://sprunge.us/KSUB?php
<zdobbie> aha
<zdobbie> en problem mas tamle
<zdobbie> PHP koristis
<speed-> lol :)
<slax0r> ne, mam pa res problem...php 5.3 ne podpira ->method()[0]
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ja clovik bozji
<slax0r> omg...
<speed-> v avstriji si
<speed-> kak to ka ne delas jave ??!
<slax0r> raje grem na asm
<slax0r> ...
<speed-> webassembly!
<speed-> it's alive!
<slax0r> drugace je php cist ok, ce odmoslis vse budalizem ki ga vsebuje :D
<slax0r> ves*
<speed-> meni je tudi kl
<speed-> kul
<speed-> ovi pa forsirajo to smotano javo
<speed-> bog jih nema rad
<slax0r> https://3v4l.org/JVWDC
<slax0r> \o/
<jabuk> Online PHP editor | output for JVWDC
<jabuk> Test your php code: get statistics, vld output and compare output from all versions. output for JVWDC
<CrazyLemon> makes sense
<slax0r> totes
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3RngBR_WYM
<jabuk> underwater flatulence duet in stereo 120 fps - YouTube
<jabuk> underwater flatulence duet in 120 fps part 2 from a video art project about liberation freedom and censorship... by: miczi Rami Katzav DP Ziv Karshen avid ma...
<CrazyLemon> matjaz https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wJQEHNYE7M
<CrazyLemon> tis happening
<matjaz> WOOHOO
<matjaz> ALL ABOARD THE TRAIN!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz also
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cznxigESBo
<jabuk> FIRST OFFICIAL Ryzen 7 1800X Benchmarks! Is AMD BACK? - YouTube
<jabuk> The biggest CPU showdown in years is finally here. Can AMD's Ryzen 7 1800X compete with the Intel i7 6900K for half the price? Let's have a look at the bench...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7_1AQc6Xf8
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Review - Finally, Competition! - YouTube
<jabuk> AMDs Ryzen is finally here! We benchmark it against the 6950X, 6900K, 7700K, 7600K and more!!! Read OUR FULL 1800X REVIEW ►http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/for...
<CrazyLemon> conclusion..ryzen is 'aight
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ryzen-1800x-linux&num=1
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Linux Benchmarks Review - Phoronix
<matjaz> udej si mi dal tolk materiala da ne bom mogel do konca pogledat Six danes :(
<matjaz> zdej*
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tl;dr ryzen is 'aight
<CrazyLemon> yw
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> single threading je so-so
<CrazyLemon> multithread is pretty good
<matjaz> bom pregledal
<CrazyLemon> no..pol evo Å¡e en link
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7UBHjtCXhU
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen R7 1800X Review: An i5 in Gaming, i7 in Production - YouTube
<jabuk> Our in-depth review of the AMD Ryzen R7 1800X CPU, including Premiere & Blender benchmarks, gaming, temperature, & more. Ad: Thermaltake Contac Silent 12 htt...
<matjaz> če ne drugega, bodo Intel cene padle
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> tale vsebuje toliko informacij
<CrazyLemon> it blows your mind
<CrazyLemon> +away
<CrazyLemon> more info
<CrazyLemon> http://www.anandtech.com/show/11170/the-amd-zen-and-ryzen-7-review-a-deep-dive-on-1800x-1700x-and-1700/20
<jabuk> Benchmarking Performance: CPU Encoding Tests - The AMD Zen and Ryzen 7 Review: A Deep Dive on 1800X, 1700X and 1700
<CrazyLemon> oh..thats page 20
<CrazyLemon> evo matjaz http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/102964-amd-ryzen-7-1800x-14nm-zen/?page=12  najboljši povzetek kar ga lahko prebereš brez da bi se ukvarjal z drugimi reviewi
<zdobbie> http://4d.rtvslo.si/zivo/tvs3
<jabuk> RTV 4D - RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Multimedijski predvajalnik RTV Slovenija; sporedi, ogled programov v živo prek spleta, arhiv oddaj in prispevkov
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie gledaš državni zbor?
<zdobbie> ne, omladinci mar drezajo neke patrone
<CrazyLemon> how dare they
<CrazyLemon> men ne deva..file could not be played
<yang> hehe tale ma pa dobre
<yang> http://www.boredpanda.com/depression-comics-illustrations-gemma-correll/
<jabuk> Artist Suffering From Anxiety And Depression Illustrates Her Life In Hilarious Comics | Bored Panda
<jabuk> There's nothing funny about depression or anxiety, but some sufferers find humor to be a good way of dealing with the daily struggles of living with such mood
<pitastrudl> se prav ryzen je bil worth hypa?
<zdobersek> dunno
<zdobersek> u hyped?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tko no.. i'm happy with it :)
<pitastrudl> kul
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e da pofixajo tale ram clock speed
<CrazyLemon> da bo tak kot ga oglašujejo
<CrazyLemon> pa bo imho kr kul
<matjaz> zdobbie, in? Arma kul?
<zdobbie> zanimivo
<zdobbie> na linuksih dela kr OK
<matjaz> to mi je blo ful čudn ja
<matjaz> v storu je samo Winblows ikonca
<matjaz> dovoli pa install tud na gahnoo/looniks
<zdobbie> sam je mal starejsa verzija od trenutne, plus par stvari manjka
<matjaz> ok, 1700x it is
<CrazyLemon> is it tho? meni zgleda 1700 kot 'best buy'
<matjaz> sej sem mislu 1700
<CrazyLemon> altho..i'ma probably gonna buy 1600 or smth :)
<matjaz> sm se zmotu, mislu da so 1800x 1800 pa 1700x
<matjaz> zdobbie, starejša? kako je pa pol s serverji?
<zdobbie> ne vem, dans sem sam tutorial odspilu
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/slonoxy/status/837300450588250112
<jabuk> Alesandro Simić on Twitter: "Gušim se 😂😂😂 https://t.co/x7PeZ2ySPV"
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/StevStiffler/status/837404669400006656
<jabuk> Steve Stifler on Twitter: "I could watch this all day https://t.co/YLjnbXctgw"
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-03
<upd_> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 1268.53, low: 1215.00, high: 1283.25, bid: 1268.18, ask: 1268.54
<speed-> hjello
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> hjello from the other side
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/4pzxwd8zk3jy.jpg
<speed-> :)))
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> pa đe si
<slax0r> pa evo me bre
<speed-> doma gnes?
<speed-> ali si prisel malo trpet? :D
<slax0r> ze vceraj bil doma
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa sel potem danes trpet?
<speed-> to je dobro pitanje ja :D
<speed-> eh mi pa smo malo prisli
<speed-> saj bomo hitro spickali :D
<speed-> smo v sili haha
<msevwork> jutro
<speed-> hoj msev-
<msevwork> hoj hoj
<msevwork> evo takoj balkan poslušal že zjutraj
<speed-> cool
<msevwork> pa rammsteine pa elektroniko tut :D
<speed-> juhu
<speed-> kak si ti vredi :D
<slax0r> speed-: zena dela silo? :)
<speed-> mislin ka celo nej :d
<msevwork> js sm res vredi :D
<slax0r> speed-: impossibru :D
<speed-> eh
<speed-> pa meni se vse bole zdi
<speed-> ka je on nej vredik
<speed-> nej pa zena
<speed-> :d
<speed-> JEBEMO SHIFT
<msevwork> ja sj to :D
<msevwork> žene niso vredi :D
<msevwork> haha
<zdobbie> pravis ti, k grabis za vsako mozno kiklo
<speed-> ne grabi!
<speed-> :p
<speed-> eh nic idem malo okoli gnjavit
<speed-> se morem se 4ur zamotit
<speed-> pa 30min dela nekje vrinit tu vmes :p
<speed-> because I CAN!
<msevwork> neverjetno kko me poznaš speed- :D
<msevwork> rabim pomoč
<msevwork> http://pastebin.com/scBjafkv  verjetno gre za python version mismatch
<msevwork> ker ta mdtraj ne dela na python 3.5 se mi zdi (ni testiran na tej verziji)
<Limona> try 2.7_
<Limona> kolk velik pa je file?
<msevwork> 150gb
<metalcamp_> msevwork: one word: virtualenv
<slax0r> metalcamp_: that's 2 words
<slax0r> you just spelled it wrong
<slax0r> :P
<msevwork> ja pismo če je command line terminal utility
<msevwork> pač inštaliral se je kot se je inštaliral
<msevwork> pač prej sm si anacondo že inštaliral....potem si si pa še minicondo
<msevwork> pa prek miniconde inštaliral ta mdtraj
<speed-> kak so me nategnili unity lol
<speed-> ponujajo mi 190$ assetsov
<Limona> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aVqYOMP_460s.jpg
<speed-> za 35$ plus
<speed-> in seveda
<speed-> grem takoj kupim
<slax0r> 9gag
<slax0r> gtfo
<speed-> pa zdaj komaj vidim da za 1 leto sem se 'vezal'
<speed-> :)))
<speed-> oh wellŽ!
<Limona> cezal?
<Limona> spidi wat
<speed-> ja ni 35$ ampak je 420$ :D
<Limona> like reocuring payment?
<speed-> da
<speed-> pa naj bo
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> bom mogoce vsaj nucal :D
<slax0r> not reading fine print
<Limona> pa saj ce das iz kartice pol ne morjo potegnit dol
<speed-> *sigh* never did
<speed-> lol
<speed-> ja
<speed-> to bom sel delat
<Limona> why not
<speed-> eh lepo te prosim
<speed-> za kake gluposti trosim
<Limona> te pa daj 500$ lol
<speed-> to je verjetno edina pametna zadeva
<speed-> na kero sem prijavlen :ŽD
<metalcamp_> msevwork: nisem preveril kaj je kaj. kot je Limona rekel, poskusi 2.7
<speed-> ce drugo ne lahko splash screen odstranim haha :)
<msevwork> ja sj kko nj forcam python2
<Limona> jaz probavam openssl instalirat
<Limona> god damnit nemogoce
<msevwork> če se zadeva štarta ala "mdconvert md.xtc -o md.dcd"
<Limona> msevwork zazenses python2 namesto 3 pod bashom
<zdobersek> whoa there
<zdobersek> wat een hack!
<speed-> ^^
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> speed-: saj bi ti rekel da si kekec, samo potem se spomnim da sem zapravil tudi ze verjetno 500$ za igre ki jih nisem se niti enkrat igral...
<slax0r> ko ma steam sale, jaz ne smem k racunalniku
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> heheh
<speed-> pa cakaj ti malo
<speed-> to ni igra
<msevwork> ja čak to je bash ukaz nezastopm
<slax0r> vem ja
<speed-> to je tool !
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> ni to v interpreterju
<speed-> my kind of tool!
<speed-> baje bomo celo nekaj unity delali v sluzbi tudi
<speed-> ka si ti nor
<Limona> lol
<slax0r> kaj pa?
<speed-> nevem nekaj
<speed-> kar koli
<speed-> btk samo da bo nekaj zabavnega
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> u, grafika
<msevwork> Limona, če je bash ukaz?
<Limona> The correct way is to use #!/usr/bin/python2 as shbang line
<Limona> magic
<Limona> al pa virtuenv
<Limona> mkdir ~/bin
<Limona> PATH=~/bin:$PATH
<Limona> ln -s /usr/bin/python2 ~/bin/python
<Limona> To stop using python2, exit or rm ~/bin/python.
<Limona> do you even bash?
<msevwork> badly
<Limona>  /usr/bin je kjer mas ".exe" file ki jih izvrsi bash
<msevwork> ja to vem no
<msevwork> sam tale hardcodanje mi je mal strašno
<slax0r> .exe O_O
<metalcamp_> wut
<msevwork> sj drgač za svoje male skriptice uporabljam virtualenv
<speed-> drugace pa slax0r
<Limona> slax0r ja nekdo ki je iz vindowsa XD
<speed-> jaz sem tudi zmetal ene 200eur ze ziher v hearthstone :D
<Limona> pac linki so :)
<msevwork> sam tole anacondo mi je inštaliral kot mi je inštaliral
<speed-> free game
<speed-> my ass
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> speed-: samo malo
<Limona> speed- jaz pa okoli 4k eur
<Limona> v eve
<Limona> ce gledam da mam ze 10 let subskripcijo
<speed-> jaz sem dobo 4k eur iz eve :D
<Limona> pa jaz bi tam 1k
<slax0r> mislim da sem tudi ze kako 300-400eur vrgel v MWO
<speed-> + life :)
<slax0r> "free game"
<speed-> pa ti delas v avstriji :p
<Limona> msevwork zakaj pa enostavno ne uporabis prejsno verzijo pythona
<slax0r> s/kako/kakih
<zdobersek> joj ta hearthstone
<slax0r> speed-: kaj pa wc3?
<slax0r> si spilal kdaj?
<Limona> ma to so vsi doto gor nazigali
<speed-> ja
<speed-> samo tam nisem kesa troso haha
<slax0r> dota hitro postane repetitive
<slax0r> en map je..
<slax0r> fuck that
<slax0r> standard wc3 <3
<slax0r> to smo na firmi nazigali
<slax0r> vsak petek
<slax0r> ob 12ih uletel sef
<slax0r> pubeci, VS zapret
<slax0r> warcraft odpret
<slax0r> pa gas
<msevwork> pismo limona
<msevwork> nevem kko bom tole naredu
<zdobersek> svasta
<speed-> VS zapret
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> mja... pri alesu :)
<Limona> tuhtal zakaj visual studio jebe
<Limona> sploh ga nisem mel instaleranega
<Limona> in ni blo pathov nastimanih
<Limona> jebemti ms
<msevwork> po defaultu mam python2 drgač
<msevwork> sam zgleda se linka z anacondo kjer je pa 3.5
<msevwork> (py27) msev@msev-computer:/media/msev/c8075ec5-5324-4232-a80f-05ff48c1600a/pora/msevsim2$ which mdconvert
<msevwork> evo sm rešu
<msevwork> home/msev/Utilities/miniconda2/envs/py27/bin/mdconvert
<Limona> congratz
<zdobbie> brava!
<msevwork> kul hvala sam to ni bil problem :D
<msevwork> Å¡e zmerm podobn error
<matjaz> another day, another msevwork problem
<msevwork> pismo nč mi ne dela dons
<msevwork> zj sm začel en drug program uporabljat in skoz errorji
<Limona> ej
<Limona> po 3 dneh
<Limona> koncno instaleral openssl
<Limona> curl
<Limona> curlpp
<Limona> fucking dizaser
<Limona> windows
<slax0r> si probal zapret vse okna in jih ponovno odpret?
<slax0r> ponovno zagnat?
<slax0r> reinstallirat?
<slax0r> installirat kaj koli kar ni windows ali od M$?
<Limona> kek
<Limona> install active perl, reinstall visual studio. install openssl po guidih iz 10 let nazaj. Turns out that's wrong, try again. Install it with nmake. Install curl, preimenuj .lib ker so jih preimenovali in niso nic povedali. Install cmake, use curlpp, get paths right
<Limona> pol pa se pazit ker je curl dll, curlpp pa static
<Limona> kek
<Limona> had a scoop of fun
<matjaz> .yt ratatat drugs
<jabuk> RATATAT - DRUGS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhrteSZXFzM
<matjaz> Limona, "fun"
<msevwork> pismo no
<msevwork> zakaj mi nč ne dela
<metalcamp_> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<matjaz> msevwork, kaj ti sploh napiše?
<msevwork> matjaz camp nothing of use
<matjaz> nothink of use ...
<matjaz> nothing*
<msevwork> http://pastebin.com/XWfzNkeG
<jabuk> msev@msev-computer:/media/msev/c8075ec5-5324-4232-a80f-05ff48c1600a/pora/msevsim - Pastebin.com
<metalcamp_> https://github.com/google/python-fire
<jabuk> GitHub - google/python-fire: Python Fire is a library for automatically generating command line interfaces (CLIs) from absolutely any Python object.
<jabuk> python-fire - Python Fire is a library for automatically generating command line interfaces (CLIs) from absolutely any Python object.
<matjaz> msevwork, tole mi deluje kot da je OK?
<msevwork> pa ni ker pride ven pdb k je velk 0 byteov
<msevwork> pri konverziji 150gb trajektorije v drug format se pa tut sesuje vmes ne glede a uporabljam py3 al py2
<msevwork> kko pa takle fajl pobrišem #md0.pdb.1#
<msevwork> k ma #
<matjaz> msevwork, pri the proteinih ti sicer ne morem pomagat, ampak se mi zdi da si v command-line pozabil dat kakšen parameter
<matjaz> če nič napak ne izpljune program
<msevwork> mogoče pa rama zmanjka
<msevwork> da hoče cela trajektorija v ram it
<matjaz> msevwork, mogoče
<matjaz> sam k ti nobene napake ne javi, to je čudno
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @03.03.2017 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% severnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:36, Kulminacija: 12:15:13, Sončni zahod: 17:51:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 13min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<metalcamp_> msevwork: rm \#md0.pdb1.\#
<Limona> metalcamp_ rm -rf /
<Limona> :3
<metalcamp_> Limona: + sudo :>
<matjaz> bo treba Å¡e no preserve root dodat
<metalcamp_> in other news...
<metalcamp_> https://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/02/01/running-a-single-delete-command-can-permanently-brick-laptops-from-inside-linux/#.tnw_iG9NFjUc
<jabuk> Your laptop could be bricked with a single Linux command
<jabuk> Maybe don't run 'rm -rf' on your computer.
<matjaz> jap, če maš UEFI
<metalcamp_> noice, jabuk is smarter everyday
<metalcamp_> so much typo :/
<slax0r> :;;;;;b     ;; lbtgldzz\                    æ“æ““““““æ|“ “      æ|““ææ““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““““æ«““«|[{→“↓cchgghhhhzggg 2.
<slax0r>        
<slax0r> m,,,m,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm8mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmj
<slax0r> jnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn          ,b,mnnnnnnnnnnnnnnbnnj,·cv, , ,m   /............................................................m;//;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm~~~~~~~~bnbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb”””””””””””87/9*
<slax0r>         
<matjaz> wat?! :D
<zdobbie> secret codes!
<pitastrudl> i bet da ma slax0r mačka
<pitastrudl> ;D
<slax0r> a je kak weird text tukaj od mene?
<slax0r> mulc je prisel do tipkovnice in mi quital irssi pa ne vem kaj se vse nastimal
<slax0r> :)
<msevwork> lol
<msevwork> hacker
<slax0r> wtf...
<slax0r> terminal se mi ne updejta vec normalno
<slax0r> :D
<msevwork> naslednič bo že rm -rf
<msevwork> znal
<slax0r> evo
<slax0r> porihtano :)
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/103117-amd-says-seeding-dev-kits-will-boost-ryzen-gaming-performance/
<jabuk> AMD says seeding of dev kits will boost Ryzen gaming performance - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> Attempts to explain the 1080p gaming deficit observed by several reviewers.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/mynameisgodfrey/videos/620155441521249/
<jabuk> so this is how it all started 😤😂😤 - Godfrey Dominic Pereira
<jabuk> so this is how it all started 😤😂😤
<CrazyLemon> lmao ^
<CrazyLemon> hah..george hotz je na freenodeu :)
<CrazyLemon> "Unfortunately, one of the inputs to the command was entered incorrectly and a larger set of servers was removed than intended."
<CrazyLemon> je že kdo dal LEDE na router?
<idioterna> kaj je LEDE?
<CrazyLemon> like openwrt..but better
<zdobbie> m
<zdobbie> jutr je Strade Bianche
<zdobbie> v nedeljo paris nice
<zdobbie> 8. Tirreno-Adriatico
<zdobbie> 18. pa Milan - San Remo
<zdobbie> dis gon b gud
<zdobbie> OneOfUs https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6AR1UhWYAED1QK.jpg
<zdobbie> sam GNOME Shell bi se moral uporabljat
<zdobbie> od klele je https://twitter.com/kricac/status/837689183976239104
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sm mu polajkal tweet z ubuntu.si acc :)
<zdobbie> inb4 blocked
<zdobbie> ampak ja, on je kr ubuntu navdusenec
<CrazyLemon> i know
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1199.00, low: 1178.02, high: 1226.92, bid: 1199.00, ask: 1200.00
<CrazyLemon> tis high
<CrazyLemon> https://0patch.blogspot.si/2017/02/0patching-0-day-windows-gdi32dll-memory.html
<jabuk> 0patch Blog: 0patching a 0-day: Windows gdi32.dll memory disclosure (CVE-2017-0038)
<CrazyLemon> a je kak film za pogledat?
<upd> hacksaw ridge
<matjaz> manchester by the sea?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz drama..meh
<CrazyLemon> upd gledal..thumbs up
<upd> kill command
<upd> ouija origin of evil lol
<upd> sem 3x vmes zaspal
<upd> mechanic resurrection če si kej jason statham fan
<CrazyLemon> ma bom kr trakt playlist mal spucal
<CrazyLemon> watchlist*
<upd> :)
<upd> jaz bom Nocturnal Animals pogledal
<upd> pa un je bil ql k je model v svetilniku jaja
<upd> !g man in the lighthouse 2016 movie
<upd> top kek
<upd> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2547584/
<jabuk> The Light Between Oceans (2016) - IMDb
<jabuk> Directed by Derek Cianfrance.With Michael Fassbender, Alicia Vikander, Rachel Weisz, Florence Clery. A lighthouse keeper and his wife living off the coast of Western Australia raise a baby they rescue from a drifting rowing boat.
<matjaz> alicia pa micheal
<matjaz> sounds good
<Limona> guys rizen al 7700k
<CrazyLemon> depends
<CrazyLemon> čist odvisno je od tega kako zgleda tvoj workflow :)
<pitastrudl> sem slišal da ma če imaš dosti dela z programi ki radi multicore abusajo je boljsi ryzen
<pitastrudl> intel ma pa kao boljsi singlethreaded performance
<Limona> mja
<Limona> ryzen it is then
<yang> Kako se reče studencu po angleško (ni water well, water spring in river...)
<yang> stream verjetno ? (potok)
<yang> na Å tajerskem mislim, da je studenec in potok eno te isto
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-04
<zdobbie> dis gon b k https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za2oOfqwyzg
<pitastrudl> is quiet today
<speed-> ja vsi so bili zarezani vceraj :D
<idioterna> kaj to pomen
<idioterna> zarezani
<speed-> um, pijani? :D
<dz0ny> jst sm zastopu da so šli pod nož
<idioterna> aja js nism bil pijan
<speed-> hjoj!
<speed-> trobim vam tu ze leto dni
<speed-> pa se vedno se ne razumemo
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> alkohol je droga za nizje druzbene sloje.
<speed-> cist vredi je :)
<speed-> aja saj jaz sem nizji sloj
<speed-> mas prav haha
<idioterna> visji se pa zadevajo z raznimi praski, kar mi tut ni po godu
<idioterna> najbols je nutella, za moj druzbeni sloj.
<speed-> ocvirkov namaz!
<speed-> za nas nizji sloj :p
<idioterna> ajde to gre tudi meni dobro v zile
<speed-> pa zaseka
<speed-> to se kolega nonstop zajebaval
<speed-> da je to nasa viki krema :D
<speed-> kao bela / rjava :)
<idioterna> ja sej je
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] metalcamp opened pull request #72: Feature/xkcd (master...feature/xkcd) https://git.io/vyWlH
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp is on fire!
<metalcamp> mja, Å¡e search bi moral implementirat
<CrazyLemon> mal je čudno tole imo
<CrazyLemon> js bi dal .xkcd za random
<CrazyLemon> pa .xkcd last za zadnjega
<CrazyLemon> or smth like that :)
<metalcamp> it can be fixed :)
<CrazyLemon> help je pa overrated.we don't need help we are help!
<speed-> :)
<speed-> msev proof
<speed-> eh idem na neko kavo, pa ce glih me odfudne! ajde
<metalcamp> o/
<CrazyLemon> o7
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/zbiratelj-iz-anglije-za-nase-zvoncke-odstel-850-evrov.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - Zbiratelj iz Anglije za naš zvonček odštel kar 850 evrov
<jabuk> Že prvi dnevi marca so postregli z nadpovprečno visokimi temperaturami in toliko zvončki, da so se v botaničnem vrtu odločili kar za Festival zvončkov. Tisti, ki svojih naravnih nimajo, so zanje pripravljeni plačati ogromno. Letos so najdražjega p...
<CrazyLemon> da faq..js jih mam na vrtu..samo 350€ če kdo rabi!
<yang> CrazyLemon: jst jih imam pa v vazi
<yang> oz. kozarcu od kumaric
<yang> http://www.gearbest.com/skateboard/pp_596618.html?lkid=10385043&utm_source=ADDSALT&utm_medium=ADDSALT&utm_campaign=SMARTPHONES
<jabuk> Original Xiaomi M365 Folding Electric Scooter-539.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk> Just US$539.99 + , buy Original Xiaomi M365 Folding Electric Scooter online shopping at GearBest.com.
<yang> za mestne lenobe
<zdobbie> too long; I'm fucked https://www.strava.com/activities/887179241
<pitastrudl> ja če si tok že kolesaru bi lahk prsu na obisk v lj
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> lepa
<speed-> 593metrov nadmorske visine si zamenjal?
<speed-> omg! to jaz ne naredim v letu :D
<speed-> z vstetimi trgatvami hehe
<matjaz> speed-, ja sej maš speed za nickname, ne elevation :D
<CrazyLemon> .imdb fences
<jabuk> Fences |25 Dec 2016 139 min| Drama
<jabuk> A working-class African-American father tries to raise his family in the 1950s, while coming to terms with the events of his life.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.6/10 (13,137 glasov) | Tomato: 8.0/10 161 reviews (users: 3.9/5 23873 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2671706
<CrazyLemon> .imdb headshot
<jabuk> Headshot |24 Nov 2011 105 min| Crime, Drama, Thriller
<jabuk> A cop who becomes a hitman for a group aimed at eliminating those who are above the law finds his world turned upside down by a single a devastating blow.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.2/10 (1,466 glasov) | Tomato: 6.6/10 12 reviews (users: 3.2/5 1272 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1682186
<CrazyLemon> .imdb fallen
<jabuk> Fallen |16 Jan 1998 124 min| Action, Crime, Drama
<jabuk> Homicide detective John Hobbes witnesses the execution of serial killer Edgar Reese. Soon after the execution the killings start again, and they are very similar to Reese's style.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.0/10 (60,747 glasov) | Tomato: 5.4/10 57 reviews (users: 3.4/5 51769 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119099
<CrazyLemon> .imdb fallen 2016
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> FU!
<matjaz> .imdb barca vs celta
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .yt fences trailer
<jabuk> Fences Official Trailer #1 (2016) Denzel Washington, Viola Davis Drama Movie HD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj-ZYPVRQbc
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/39165750/dying-author-writes-dating-profile-for-husband
<jabuk> Dying author writes dating profile for husband- BBC Newsbeat
<jabuk> Exclusive music news, big interviews, entertainment, social media trends and video from the news people at BBC Radio 1 and 1Xtra.
<CrazyLemon> fences zgleda kr 'aight
<matjaz> neymar tud, je kr mal formo dvignu
<CrazyLemon> matjaz as vidu https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2017/03/03/amd-announces-ryzen-5-1600x-and-1500x-faster-than-expected-these-are-the-real-intel-beaters/#69a542a555ea
<CrazyLemon> 1500x is the one i like the most
<CrazyLemon> 6c/12t pa 65w tdp!
<matjaz> wat
<matjaz> nooice
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1182.64, low: 1151.50, high: 1210.56, bid: 1181.03, ask: 1184.00
<CrazyLemon> meh.. zdaj berem da bo 1500x 4c/8t
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<matjaz> 1600x pa 6&12_
<matjaz> pol se 1600 spla;a
<matjaz> fcuk zou USA
<matjaz> yyyzzz
<matjaz> fixd
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..js hočem 65w tdp
<CrazyLemon> bomo videli ko bo AMD spisal uradno objavo
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-05
<pitastrudl> jutro!
<pitastrudl> take tišine pa še ne
<metalcamp> pitastrudl: jutro je že zdavnaj mimo :)
<pitastrudl> metalcamp: za lenuhe ne
<pitastrudl> :P
<yang> Bolš zna žagat od mene http://sendvid.com/13ikb2ob
<idioterna> sej ti ves da je ta sendvid malware site ane
<CrazyLemon> its malware that's posting these links
<pitastrudl> ☐ Not REKT ☑ Tyrannosaurus REKT
<yang> idioterna: pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C52LiWcXMAMoiiV.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> https://linux.slashdot.org/story/17/03/04/0532214/the-city-of-munich-might-stick-with-linux
<jabuk2> The City of Munich Might Stick With Linux - Slashdot
<jabuk2> Munich's "LiMux" project brought FOSS software to their city's IT administration -- until a vote last month on whether to abandon Linux and return to Windows."Since this decision was reached, the majority of media have reported that a final call was made to halt LiMux and switch back to Microsoft ...
<pitastrudl> idioterna nism vedu, kako pa to
<CrazyLemon> http://www.pcplus.si/racunalnistvo/komponente/procesorji/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-3-6-4-0ghz-20mb-am4-wof-procesor-12441.html
<jabuk2> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X 3,6/4,0GHz 20MB AM4 WOF procesor - Procesorji - Komponente - Računalništvo
<CrazyLemon> matjaz
<jabuk2> <strong>Procesor AMD Ryzen 7 1800X</strong> je najmo&#269;nej&scaron;i predstavnik najnovej&scaron;e AMD Zen mikroarhitekture. Ponuja veliko procesorske mo&#269;i z osmimi fizi&#269;nimi jedri, lahko doda &scaron;e 8 navideznih, tako da u&#269; inkovite d
<CrazyLemon> nova cena :D
<dz0ny> 1x drazje?
<Resnik> ti matr drago
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah.. preorder je bil tam 560€ če se prav spomnim
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je 630€ :D
<yang> Kaj je to 1 x COMBO audio jack ? imam samo en analogen vhod, ali to deluje za slusalke oz. mikrofon-in ?
<yang> na starejsih laptopih sta dva analogna vhoda, en za slusalke, en za mic
<CrazyLemon> a ni to varianta za RCA kable?
<yang> sem dobil odgovor ze
<yang> in pomeni da je lahko oboje
<yang> RCA kabli
<yang> ne ni RCA vhoda
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phone_connector_%28audio%29
<jabuk2> Phone connector (audio) - Wikipedia
<yang> takle
<yang> RCA so bli na kakih ojacevalcih pa na TVjih starejsih
<yang> pa videorekorderjih
<yang> pa verjetno tudi na starejsih zvocnih karticah
<yang> na starejsih sta dva phone socketa, eden za IN drugi za OUT
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, 630?!
<matjaz> pass
<CrazyLemon> matjaz v nemčiji je še vedno 560
<zdobbie> ampak mi nismo v nemciji
<CrazyLemon> well that sucks
<pitastrudl> indeed
 * Resnik slaps Limona around a bit with a large trout
<pitastrudl> get a room, sheesh
<Limona> lol?
<Limona> rorqual op
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-26
<napsy1> lp
<b4d> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): -13.6°C @26.02.2018 8:10 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 73%
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:47:36, Kulminacija: 12:16:13, Sončni zahod: 17:44:49
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 57min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> sem pricakoval vsaj -20
<metalcamp> dan
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> hoi
<slax0r> ioh
<sasa84> joi hoi :D
<sasa84> brrrr
<sasa84> .vreme postojna
<jabuk2> ARSO: Postojna (533m): -12°C @26.02.2018 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 78% severovzhodnik 10.85 m/s (39.1 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:49:06, Kulminacija: 12:17:33, Sončni zahod: 17:46:01
<idioterna> o
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 56min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> no ... ni glih sibirska zima :P
<idioterna> ni
<sasa84> dz0ny ni zmrznu :)
<zdobbie> jst sem pustu okno na oberliht cez noc
<zdobbie> vem, mad lad
<idioterna> mene je v noge zebl zarad tega
<idioterna> k sm z nadeždo ivanovno zapleten
<sasa84> zdobbie, naša 2 sta tud taka ...
<sasa84> "hvala ne ne" ...al kok že gre :P
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Celje (244m): -9°C @26.02.2018 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 59% vzhodnik 4.7 m/s (16.9 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:27, Kulminacija: 12:13:20, Sončni zahod: 17:41:14
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 55min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> IMO je mela ona tamala boljs komad
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaP8vcQmOVo
<jabuk2> Lara Kadis - Zdaj sem tu - YouTube
<sasa84> tole zdobbie
<jabuk2> GLASBA: Lara Kadis BESEDILO: Lara Kadis ARANŽMA: Martin Štibernik Režija: Nejc Levstik Oblikovanje luči: Črt Birsa - Blackout Scenografija: Greta Godnič Obli...
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> sam je enmal plagiat
<zdobbie> tegale https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7VCLNBNJQs
<jabuk2> Shawn Mendes - Never Be Alone - YouTube
<jabuk2> Best of Shawn Mendes: https://goo.gl/kcEHK5 Subscribe here: https://goo.gl/aBcEw6 Shawn Mendes - Never Be Alone
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a lahko te linke malo popraviš? https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/seznam-prednostih-paketov-za-prevajanje/
<jabuk2> Seznam prednostih paketov za prevajanje – Ubuntu Slovenija
<sasa84> hvala lepa, mwa, cmok
<slax0r> sasa84: kolega iz finske pravi da se jim obeta danes proti veceru -32
<sasa84> fino ...glih za bundo :P
<sasa84> .vreme velike bloke
<jabuk2> ARSO: Nova vas - Bloke (718m): -13.4°C @26.02.2018 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 81%
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:48:03, Kulminacija: 12:16:29, Sončni zahod: 17:44:56
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 56min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> je rekel da si bo pocasi moral kak puli oblect :D
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): -13.2°C @26.02.2018 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 75%
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:47:36, Kulminacija: 12:16:13, Sončni zahod: 17:44:49
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 57min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme kredarica
<jabuk2> Neznana lokacija
<slax0r> .vreme triglav
<jabuk2> ARSO: Kredarica (2514m): -25.1°C @26.02.2018 10:00 UTC.
<sasa84> you bet!
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 83% severozahodnik 4.39 m/s (15.8 km/h)
<sasa84> lol
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:51:21, Kulminacija: 12:19:05, Sončni zahod: 17:46:48
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 55min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> wut
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> kredarica neznana lokacija
<slax0r> triglav -> kredarica
<sasa84> jp..treba napisat drug kraj, da ti tapravga ven vrže :P
<slax0r> nice job jak
<slax0r> jabuk2*
<sasa84> jabuk je bil boljši kot jabuk2 !
<sasa84> pf
<sasa84> .pomoč
<sasa84> .rainbow da vidmo
<sasa84> zakaj jabuk zmer crkne, če napišeš .pomoč?
<sasa84> no, ne crkne...zgnije
<slax0r> heh
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> spet si ga ubila
<sasa84> AppLeKiLLeR
<sasa84> rotten_jonagold!
<idioterna> baraba!
<slax0r> ni barbara, ce je sasa
<idioterna> barabara!
<sasa84> babara!
<slax0r> ma kdo zeljo delat za neko kriptorudarsko firmo v sloveniji: https://pastebin.com/LKQTMFZm
<slax0r> privmsg me
<slax0r> yang vem da je nekaj iskal pred nekaj casa, ampak ga ni vec tukaj
<slax0r> se je sploh na freenode?
<slax0r> ah glej ga, na #bitcoin je
<sasa84> slax0r, :D
<sasa84> ne mara nas več :(
<idioterna> yang bi samo sluzbo, dela ma pa ze dovolj
<idioterna> noce odgovornosti, noce dela, noce se ucit in noce met sefa
<idioterna> bi pa imel dobro placano sluzbo
<idioterna> ce lahko to zrihtas povej, mu bom reku
<slax0r> idioterna: ce kaj takega najdem, bom zadrzal zase
<slax0r> brez zamere
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> jah, tudi prav
<idioterna> je pa res da ti verjetno lahko tudi kaj drugega pocnes, on pa ne more
<idioterna> pravi, da je imel neko nesreco al kaj
<sasa84> jaz pa iščem službico ... pa vem, da bom mela odgovornost, šefa, študij itd... za plačo bom pa na začetku tiho :P
<idioterna> aja isces job?
<idioterna> kaj pa znas kej?
<sasa84> kombi znam vozt!
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> iščem kakšno administracijo, "lažje" računal. zadeve (če kaj opazim) pa kakšne kadrovske stvari ...
<metalcamp> sasa84: s katerega konca si?
<sasa84> notranjska ... iščem pa okoli lj, da se preselim :D
<sasa84> metalcamp, službo iščem tud zato, da se spokam z bajte :P
<sasa84> sej se super zastopim z našima dvema, sam ...bi šla rada na svoje
<zdobbie> msev-: help out
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej lahko te linke tudi sama popraviš :>
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/28168225_10156321217327269_5236849476347340938_n.jpg?oh=5a65dc33bddedf07eef38e9b4dc767d3&oe=5B002502
<CrazyLemon> hešteg obala
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/kriptovalute-za-furs-premicno-premozenje-kdaj-se-morate-vpisati-v-poslovni-register/447134
<sasa84> oukej CrazyLemon
<sasa84> a am lohk še snežinkice?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hell no :)
<sasa84> mislm.. zakaj pa so ble lohk decembra, ko ni blo snega???
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 coz of stupid devs!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> zdej pa sneg pa brez snežinkic
<sasa84> o super, dela vstavek
<sasa84> ful je boljš s snežinkicami
<sasa84> hm..tud rožice niso slabe
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> .vreme bloke
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<sasa84> no jabuk, no vreme
<sasa84> :\
<idioterna> nema vremena
<sasa84> nope
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-27
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> jutro metalcamp
<slax0r> si se pridrsal dol?
<metalcamp> slax0r: ni bilo težav, ker sem šel z javnim prevozom
<metalcamp> pa nisem več na prejšnji lokaciji
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> prekmurec si se? :)
<sasa84> abu :)
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<metalcamp> slax0r: ne, ne, balkonsko dete :)
<slax0r> :O
<sasa84> ooooo slax0r o7
<slax0r> ooooo sasa84 xoxo
<sasa84> .yt frankie goes to hollywood relax
<sasa84> eh, ni jabuka :\
<sasa84> jabuk zmrznu :D
<slax0r> ubila si ga vceraj, member?
<dz0ny> svašta https://i.imgur.com/khoF2Mp.png
<slax0r> si dz0nyja poklicala sasa84 ? :)
<sasa84> ja... dz0ny je zdej v Å¡tudentu :P
<sasa84> včer je bla tko huda žurka... dz0ny je vrgu pralni stroj iz 5ga štuka slax0r
<slax0r> pics, or it didn't happen :)
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/4Lsrd38.png
<dz0ny> ti studenstki domovi so pa napredni :P
<sasa84> slax0r, v BP se je zgodilo tole ... https://giphy.com/gifs/laundry-ByPn8NNnbkuaI
<jabuk> Laundry GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY
<jabuk> Discover & share this Laundry GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.
<slax0r> sasa84: :D
<sasa84> nimaš kej ...življenje ni potica slax0r
<slax0r> ni ne, ker je prekmurska gibanica
<sasa84> *mljask*
<sasa84> uuuuuu, zdobbie :D
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): -10.9°C @27.02.2018 11:20 UTC.
<sasa84> .vreme bloke
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:51, Kulminacija: 12:16:02, Sončni zahod: 17:46:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 00min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): -8.4°C @27.02.2018 11:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% vzhodnik 4.96 m/s (17.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:58, Kulminacija: 12:16:58, Sončni zahod: 17:46:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 00min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> .vreme velike bloke
<jabuk> ARSO: Nova vas - Bloke (718m): -11.1°C @27.02.2018 11:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:18, Kulminacija: 12:16:19, Sončni zahod: 17:46:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 00min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): -7.5°C @27.02.2018 11:20 UTC.
<sasa84> pa kakšna sibirska zima!
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 57% severovzhodnik 5.56 m/s (20.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:35, Kulminacija: 12:09:36, Sončni zahod: 17:38:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 58min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme kredarica
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> .vreme triglav
<jabuk> ARSO: Kredarica (2514m): -22.9°C @27.02.2018 11:20 UTC.
<sasa84> :D
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% severozahodnik 5.24 m/s (18.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:49:33, Kulminacija: 12:18:54, Sončni zahod: 17:48:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 58min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> brrr, 23-
<sasa84> slax0r, a jabuk vprašam za pomoč? :P
<slax0r> .help
<slax0r> .pom0c
<slax0r> le wut
<slax0r> razumel je pom0c
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> .pomoc
<slax0r> me ze spama
<sasa84> .help
<sasa84> mene noče :\
<sasa84> .jabukpomozimi
<sasa84> na zadnje je palil :P
<sasa84> al pa ni multi multi :P
<sasa84> .videl yang
<sasa84> .url slax0r
<sasa84> ah :\
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: we broke jabuk
<dz0ny> help je predolg, in ga freenode kickne :P
<slax0r> dz0ny: potem pa daj na nek url pa naj url pasta
<dz0ny> slax0r: PR welcome :P
<slax0r> dz0ny: ko bo dan dolg 27 ur :/
<slax0r> sploh pa kaj mate to? coffee script se mi zdi?
<metalcamp> coffee, yes
<b4d> I want coffe
<b4d> e
<b4d> e
<b4d> e
<b4d> e
<slax0r> covfefe
<slax0r> ni coffee script nek JS abomination?
<metalcamp> js itself je abomination
<metalcamp> *hides*
<b4d> metalcamp: word
<b4d> :D
 * b4d kills slack that eats half of his MEM
<b4d> lalalal
<slax0r> word!
<slax0r> za JS
<slax0r> slack je tudi en abomination
<metalcamp> slack je ok, samo irc gateway moraš vklopiti :>
<slax0r> multiplayer-notepad > *
<sasa84> uuu, covfefe!!!!
<sasa84> .gif covfefe
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/3oKIPuVfl0Ovy9TdyU.gif
<slax0r> https://epicport.com/en/caesar3
<jabuk> Caesar III - Online (browser version)
<jabuk> Browser version of classic game Caesar III. Here you can play in this game online.
<sasa84> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/001/261/233/48f.jpeg
<sasa84> uuu, igrca!
<slax0r> not just any igrica
<slax0r> caesar 3!
<sasa84> igrca ..
<sasa84> wolf 3d je the igrca!
<sasa84> pa commander keen :)
<idioterna> arma3 ftw
<sasa84> a to je samo za ios pa android?
<slax0r> arma3?
<slax0r> pc master race
<sasa84> slax0r, zakaj naju CrazyLemon ne Å¡ljivi 5 posto?
<slax0r> sasa84: dvigni mu krilo, jaz ga bom pa brcnil v jajca
 * sasa84 dvigne kiklo od CrazyLemon 
 * slax0r brcne CrazyLemon v jajca
<slax0r> serves him right
<sasa84> sej ne vem, če si zadel ...morš bit kar točen a veš
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> BURN
 * slax0r high fives sasa84 
<sasa84> o/
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km  S od POLHOVEGA GRADCA @27/02/2018 17:31:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.11+N,+14.33+E
<CrazyLemon> .yt moby this wild darkness
<jabuk> Moby - This Wild Darkness (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81wBu2RzVsI
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hvala ne ne :P
<sasa84> hec...kul komad :) dobra muska
<sasa84> ej fantje, nekej vas moram vprašat ... če je kakšna stvar na github... kako je s prevodom?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako naj bi bilo s prevodom
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 9.km SZ od METLIKE @27/02/2018 20:03:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+15.27+E
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, raditray-ng bi prevedla
<sasa84> pa je na guthubu
<sasa84> lol..gut
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 so... translate it https://www.transifex.com/omaciel/radiotray/
<jabuk> Radio Tray localization
<jabuk> Radio Tray is being translated to 52 languages on Transifex. Sign up to help translate or start your own project.
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DW-C3m1UQAARihB.jpg:large
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-28
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): -15.2°C @28.02.2018 7:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:05, Kulminacija: 12:15:52, Sončni zahod: 17:47:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 03min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<CuriMuri> .vreme semič
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<napsy> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<napsy> :o
<CuriMuri> zmrznlo vse
<idioterna> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -11°C @28.02.2018 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77% severnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:31, Kulminacija: 12:15:53, Sončni zahod: 17:47:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 02min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> ljubljana, mythical place
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -15°C @28.02.2018 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 83% severnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:52, Kulminacija: 12:12:59, Sončni zahod: 17:44:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 02min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): -11°C @28.02.2018 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% jugovzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:21, Kulminacija: 12:17:22, Sončni zahod: 17:48:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 02min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<b4d> zz
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8650.19, low: 8538.01, high: 9048.55, bid: 8635.00, ask: 8649.93
<slax0r> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 10550.00, low: 10475.04, high: 11064.75, bid: 10550.00, ask: 10557.38
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezf5oeP3eRE
<jabuk> INTENSE CRASH | BIKER VS SEMI TRUCK - YouTube
<jabuk> I'm very lucky to be alive. I slid through a tiny gap between the trucks rear tires and the trailer stand. If was going any slower or faster, I wouldn't of b...
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XaS93WMRQQ
<jabuk> Bad Wolves - Zombie (Official Video) - YouTube
<napsy> kul priredba
<jabuk> Official music video for 'Zombie' by Bad Wolves. Stream / Buy 'Zombie' - http://smarturl.it/zombie_badwolves Follow Bad Wolves on Spotify: Spotify: http://sp...
<zdobbie> ooff
<zdobbie> tistle crash
<zdobbie> na zacetku zgleda, ko da je video pospesen
<slax0r> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a9dDYdK_700b.jpg
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ^ ?
<zdobbie> on nima fixieja
<slax0r> CuriMuri: wtf?
<matjaz> kako je pa tist biker vesel na koncu :D
<slax0r> ti nebi bil?
<matjaz> verjetno bi bil ja
<matjaz> al ap bi umrl od Å¡oka
<slax0r> prvi obrok in prvi pir po tem padcu je verjetno bil 1000x boljsi :)
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=125&v=BeRjRxYhz6U
<jabuk> Hu is the president? - YouTube
<jabuk> Mrs. Rice tells Mr. President who the president of China.. but Hu is the president?
<sasa84> a je dz0ny zmrznu???
<sasa84> kaj pa CrazyLemon ?
 * sasa84 vrže 2 bukovi poleni na ubuntu-si ognjišče
<idioterna> nice
<idioterna> to jih bo odtajal
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/tomi.mito.3/videos/1841208822565541/
<jabuk> Tomi Mito - Ko ti kava zmrzne, burja je kriva :D \cold as...
<jabuk> Ko ti kava zmrzne, burja je kriva :D \cold as f*** !!'
<slax0r> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 0.6°C @28.02.2018 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% zahodnik 3.1 m/s (11.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:47:16, Kulminacija: 12:19:08, Sončni zahod: 17:51:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 03min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> revezi -.-
<sasa84> .vreme postojna
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): -5.8°C @28.02.2018 13:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% severovzhodnik 3.48 m/s (12.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:34, Kulminacija: 12:17:12, Sončni zahod: 17:48:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 03min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): -8.3°C @28.02.2018 13:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:05, Kulminacija: 12:15:52, Sončni zahod: 17:47:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 03min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): -6.9°C @28.02.2018 13:00 UTC.
<sasa84> .vreme bloke
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% jugovzhodnik 3.6 m/s (13.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:21, Kulminacija: 12:17:22, Sončni zahod: 17:48:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 02min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<matjaz> .vreme đšđšđšđšđšđšđšđšđšđšđššđšđšđđššđšđšđšđšđšđšđšđšđšđšđš
<jabuk> đšđšđšđšđšđšđšđšđšđšđššđšđšđđššđšđšđšđšđšđšđšđšđšđšđš: Podatka o vremenu ni ...
<sasa84> eni pravjo, da je blo pr nas zjutri ob 6g -22
<sasa84> .vreme velike bloke
<jabuk> ARSO: Nova vas - Bloke (718m): -9.9°C @28.02.2018 13:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68%
<sasa84> pardon
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:31, Kulminacija: 12:16:08, Sončni zahod: 17:47:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 03min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme triglav
<jabuk> ARSO: Kredarica (2514m): -15.7°C @28.02.2018 13:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% severozahodnik 2.25 m/s (8.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:47:45, Kulminacija: 12:18:43, Sončni zahod: 17:49:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 01min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme matrjemraz
<jabuk> matrjemraz: Podatka o vremenu ni ...
<sasa84> .videl zdobbie
<jabuk> sasa84: zdobbie je bil zadnjič prisoten/na pred 3 urami z sporočilom: on nima fixieja
<sasa84> a to bo :P
<sasa84> .videl sasa84
<jabuk> sasa84: Kdaj si se zadnjič pogledal/a v ogledalo?
<sasa84> .videl slax0r
<jabuk> sasa84: slax0r je bil zadnjič prisoten/na pred 3 minutami z sporočilom: revezi -.-
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> spet mucis jabuka?
<sasa84> .vreme rim
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> :\
<slax0r> .vreme roma
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -5°C @28.02.2018 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% severovzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<sasa84> lol
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:21, Kulminacija: 12:12:29, Sončni zahod: 17:43:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 02min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> https://68.media.tumblr.com/503f6283428f0b2b6ec8365af55695da/tumblr_njhu2mYKRE1sj53d8o1_500.gif
<sasa84> .vreme svetu jurij ob ščavnici
<jabuk> ARSO: Radenci (203m): -5.5°C @28.02.2018 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:39:13, Kulminacija: 12:09:58, Sončni zahod: 17:40:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 01min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> sveti jurij ob scavnici
<slax0r> kako pri vragu ti je pa to padlo an pamet?
<slax0r> na*
<metalcamp> *the plot thickens*
<speed-> jou
<CrazyLemon> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/968811292176896004/pu/vid/318x180/G_j9Qs1aJqc4M0qO.mp4
<sasa84> slax0r, mogla sem najt res en lep kraj... mi smo se v šoli zmeraj režal zarad te ščavnice :D
<sasa84> .vreme juršinci
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> .vreme filovci
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): -5°C @28.02.2018 14:00 UTC.
<sasa84> .vreme kančevci
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43% jugozahodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:13, Kulminacija: 12:08:52, Sončni zahod: 17:39:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 01min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> .vreme zgornji kašelj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -4°C @28.02.2018 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 39% jugozahodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:19, Kulminacija: 12:15:39, Sončni zahod: 17:46:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 02min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> se mi zdi da malo prevec poznas nase kraje :P
<sasa84> to so vse kraji, kjer sme žebla ;)
<sasa84> že bla
<sasa84> .vreme tišina
<jabuk> ARSO: Radenci (203m): -4.8°C @28.02.2018 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:39:04, Kulminacija: 12:09:43, Sončni zahod: 17:40:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 01min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> ko grem čez ta kraj, vedno spoštljivo ugasnem radio in se ne pogovarjam
<slax0r> jaz tudi
<slax0r> in z levo rokom skocim na hupo
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> LOL
<matjaz> .yt bajaga tišina
<jabuk> Bajaga-Tišina https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LjyOGxJlmU
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6MczzFi67M
<jabuk> Danheim - Ulfhednar - YouTube
<jabuk> Danheim - Ulfhednar - is a dark and powerful new song from Danheim. Get the new version of the song on Bandcamp here: https://danheim.bandcamp.com/track/ulfh...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.robotinaico.com/
<jabuk> Robotina Crowdsale
<sasa84> men tale že ves dan hodi po glavi ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac1qWwc0pG0
<jabuk> Chopin - Heroic Polonaise Op. 53 (Kissin) - YouTube
<jabuk> Frédéric Chopin - Polonaise in A-flat major, Op. 53, "Heroic" Piano: Evgeny Kissin
<sasa84> kissin je moj naj naj pianist
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj je tole?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 klikni pa preberi
<slax0r> meni pa cel dan ze odgovarja nordic muzika
<CrazyLemon> nek cloud powerplant thingie
<slax0r> nek ICO spet
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, gledam filmčk
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t717828/0
<jabuk> ROX PREICO se začne 21.2. @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> tale zadeva me dejansko mika :D
<slax0r> si bral whitepaper?
<sasa84> ni bral...men verjem
<sasa84> ti povem...častna!
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> sasa84: cist brez zajebancije, ti v tem momentu, za to situacijo popolnoma verjamem ;)
<sasa84> hvala slax0r
<slax0r> prosim sasa84
 * sasa84 je poštena punčara!
<idioterna> ne gulfas pr tomboli?
<sasa84> ne!
<idioterna> lepo!
<idioterna> taki ldje so redki v teh cajtih!
<sasa84> lohk bi jih mela vseh 500 zase naprintanih...pa nisem tako pokvarjena. kupim listke!
<sasa84> hvala idioterna
<sasa84> grem kofe skuhat
<sasa84> Å¡e za kofa? :D
<sasa84> koga*
<sasa84> covfefe
<zdobbie> jo
<sasa84> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu zdobbie
<zdobbie> heyyyoooooooooooooo
 * sasa84 skoči zdobbie v naročje *moj moj zdobbie*
<sasa84> khm, pardon
<slax0r> get a room?
<slax0r> skoraj bi iz room bil rom...
<slax0r> pol bi bil pa ze threesome
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nisem
<CrazyLemon> tl;dr  version pls
<sasa84> slax0r, lahko se nama pridružiš
<sasa84> ti, zdobbie, jaz pa Å¡e en rom :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-01
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<dz0ny> 🇸🇮️
<matjaz> https://github.com/keepassxreboot/keepassxc/pull/1098
<jabuk> SSH agent client support (KeeAgent compatible) by hifi · Pull Request #1098 · keepassxreboot/keepassxc · GitHub
<jabuk> keepassxc - KeePassXC is a cross-platform community-driven port of the Windows application “Keepass Password Safe”.
<matjaz> 🇸🇮
<matjaz> 🇷🇺
<matjaz> this is better
<dz0ny> matjaz: mam yubikey pa gpg agent k dela isto
<dz0ny> sam da je kluc fizicno na klucu
<dz0ny> moras pa vsakic poslatat un kluc :P
<matjaz> sej tko mam tud jest :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: jaz tudi nisem, iz komentarjev na slo-tech sem gledal malo komentarje, baje ni prevec kompetentno
<slax0r> in jutro
<slax0r> https://www.passwordstore.org/
<slax0r> ftw
<jabuk> Pass: The Standard Unix Password Manager
<jabuk> Pass is the standard unix password manager, a lightweight password manager that uses GPG and Git for Linux, BSD, and Mac OS X.
<matjaz> also, dz0ny https://gist.github.com/Tadly/0741821d3694deaec1ee454a95c591fa
<jabuk> Rofi emoji picker · GitHub
<matjaz> 🔥
<dz0ny> slax0r: enpass ftw
<slax0r> dz0ny: pass ftw
<slax0r> ne rabis appa, ne rabis nista, samo cli :)
<slax0r> perfektno zame ;)
<slax0r> pa server da lahko sharas med masinami :)
<slax0r> sasa84: jih pa dosti rabis, ce moramo bit ti, zdobbie, jaz pa se en rom :P
<slax0r> pa jutro ;)
<sasa84> tole pa je pozdrav za dobro jutro :P
<matjaz> če smo že pri SSH agentih pa to
<matjaz> kako managirate .ssh/config?
<slax0r> rocno
<slax0r> sasa84: nadaljevanje od vceraj, ker sem komaj danes videl :P
<sasa84> am... tud preko gnoem keys :D
<sasa84> gnome
<slax0r> matjaz: saj nimam kaj tako kompleksnega tam not da ne bi slo to rocno :)
<matjaz> jest mam 721 vrstic
<matjaz> neki je :D
<matjaz> in mi je že malo pain na roke to delat
<slax0r> kaj hudica mas pa tam not?!
<matjaz> too much stuff I guess :D
<slax0r> I guess :D
<slax0r> jaz mam like, 24 vrstic
<slax0r> skupno z blank vrsticami
<zdobbie> kako managiramo .ssh/config ? rm -rf / of course
<slax0r> --no-preserve-root
<slax0r> kaj pa terminal
<slax0r> ker emulator uporabljamo?
<slax0r> jaz sem sprobal termite
<slax0r> zadeva je zakon
<slax0r> vim bindings \o/
<slax0r> lightweight
<dz0ny> gnome terminal + fish
<dz0ny> matjaz: mogoce rabis ansible :P
<matjaz> slax0r, rxvt-unicode
<matjaz> dz0ny, pa sej ga uporabljam :D
<dz0ny> wth mas pol v config?
<slax0r> dz0ny: zgleda da config za vse serverje na svetu
<dz0ny> als is naredil chin proxy for lulz
<slax0r> *shrug*
<matjaz> vse mam not, ker ne uporabljamo za vse ansible :)
<matjaz> mam pa svoje VMje, testne mašine, QEMU serverje, produkcijske zadeve
<slax0r> kaj...vse? :D
<matjaz> uglavnem vse :D
<slax0r> ne uporabljam VMov :)
<slax0r> pa kaj ma za vsak server svoj key?
<matjaz> ne, keya imam dva
<slax0r> kaj pa imas potem takega se v configu?
<slax0r> daj paste, rad bi videl :D
<slax0r> I'VE GOTS TO KNOW
<matjaz> haha :D
<matjaz> IPji, uporabniki, proxyjump
<matjaz> več ali manj
<slax0r> <c-r> vecinoma :D
<speed-> why so much stuff
<matjaz> legacy product for telcos
<matjaz> barebone deployments
<matjaz> shit's bad, yes
<msev-> sopomenka kontroverzna
<msev-> go
<zdobbie> razdeljujoca
<zdobbie> kocljiva?
<zdobbie> razburjajoca
<slax0r> sporna
<msev-> sporna
<msev-> top
<msev-> slax0r, wins
<zdobbie> resno
<zdobbie> bejz
<slax0r> what's the prize?
<msev-> bigger irc penis
<zdobbie> VIDITE PITONA
<msev-> haha :)
<msev-> matjaz, a si ti ljubitelj kanjoninga :) da nadaljujeva mal s to temo na ZS :)
<slax0r> cybersex, nice
<slax0r> respect msev-
<slax0r> awww zdobbie
<slax0r> thanks
<jabuk> https://i.redd.it/cyv2q25xe2j01.jpg
<matjaz> msev-, jaz ja, sam te morm razočarat ker pa danes res nimam časa :D
<msev-> till next time matjaz :)
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzA2K2QfSq4
<jabuk> Sivi kamion crvene boje - Pokazuje pitona - YouTube
<jabuk> Sivi kamion crvene boje - Pokazuje pitona
<sasa84> wow, kera debata
<idioterna> sej bi se pohvalu, sam na tem networku mam res cist mejhnga
<idioterna> niti vhosta se mi ne da ustimat
<idioterna> sasa84: kok mas pa ti velicga_
<idioterna> ?
<sasa84> na ten networku me je sam gobec... dejansko ga sploh nimam :P
<sasa84> na kompu pa 8
<sasa84> :P
<slax0r> gobcev? :)
<idioterna> e-penisov pomoje
<slax0r> aja
<idioterna> al pa enga k je magnitude 8
<slax0r> po kateri lestvici?
<idioterna> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apparent_magnitude
<jabuk> Apparent magnitude - Wikipedia
<idioterna> tej
<slax0r> nice
<sasa84> uuuuu
<idioterna> ja sej se slis legit, 8 je "not visible to typical human eye", ker ga pokaze samo izbrancem
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> ni vazna velikost, vazna je tehnika
<slax0r> jel tako sasa84 ?
<idioterna> no, men so dekleta povedala, da je razpon uporabnih vrednosti
<idioterna> in da je zunaj tega razpona lahko kr neprijetno
<slax0r> glavno da je fajn
<sasa84> pač...tehnika in velikost
<sasa84> ampak ...tud velikost imajo meje :P
<sasa84> idioterna ima prav...oz je prav slišal :D
<idioterna> osebnih izkusenj pa nimam prov velik oziroma
<sasa84> ej, a sta vidva s suni že dolgo skup?
<slax0r> midva? niti ne
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> se pravzaprav ne poznava
<idioterna> letos je 19 let
<slax0r> aja, idioterna :)
<sasa84> uuu
<idioterna> pa se vedno sva en drugemu edina spolna partnerja, ceprav se oba strinjava, da sta zvestoba pa spolnost loceni kategoriji
<sasa84> mhm
<msev-> b4d je zamudu vso smetanco
<idioterna> kasno smetanco
<idioterna> sej se zmer sneg pada
<b4d> kaj pa je blo? :D
<slax0r> msev- ma prebliske ;)
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DXJWfrkXcAEFE5f.jpg
<slax0r> well, ... it is white ... and it is a paper
<b4d> grem gledat loge ČD
<slax0r> na CD jih snemas?
<b4d> meh, kb layout, zaradi obcutljivih strank moram pisat sumnike vcasih
<b4d> :D
<lynxlynx> ampak kaj je, česnarsko društvo?
<b4d> smajli == :D
<slax0r> v katerih dveh layoutih sta pa : in C na isti tipki?
<slax0r> fizicno na tipkovnici mislim
<zdobbie> slo
<b4d> slax0r: en pa si
<zdobbie> oz. ne, ce saltas med en_US in si, potem loh tapkas po Čju, ko mislis, da bos ven dubu :
<slax0r> WUT?!
<slax0r> qwerty/qwertz ?
<slax0r> wait
<slax0r> je ta CD bil dejansko z C, as in Celada ?
<b4d> slax0r: ja
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> zakaj pa ga jaz vidim kot C? o.O
<b4d> slax0r: blame canada :D
<slax0r> damn you canada
<zdobbie> kablovje pod müro je speljano v filter
<slax0r> smo trenutno na isti strani mure
<zdobbie> omg welcome to motherland
<slax0r> v bistvu sem se v vaterland
<idioterna> such patriarchy
<idioterna> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/03/Mamaev_kurgan_%28%D0%9E%D0%9A%D0%9D%29.JPG/1920px-Mamaev_kurgan_%28%D0%9E%D0%9A%D0%9D%29.JPG
<idioterna> motherland je bl seksi
<idioterna> vaterland je pa bl
<slax0r> mozat?
<idioterna> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/17/Bundesarchiv_Bild_146-1994-041-07%2C_Dresden%2C_zerst%C3%B6rtes_Stadtzentrum.jpg
<dz0ny> https://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2018/03/01/65478678.jpg
<dz0ny> pa https://twitter.com/AP_Images/status/968938936973365255?s=09
<jabuk> AP Images on Twitter: "Worshippers clutching AR-15 rifles and some wearing bullet crowns, participated in a commitment ceremony today at World Peace and Unification Sanctuary, in Newfoundland, Pa. The event led a nearby school to cancel classes for the day. Photos @jacquelinelarma… https://t.co/ItbE15dv3E"
<dz0ny> ce se niste vidl bizark dneva
<b4d> dz0ny: wadafak :D
<slax0r> who dat
<sasa84> https://www.linuxinsider.com/story/85165.html
<jabuk> When It's Time for a Linux Distro Change | Software | LinuxInsider
<jabuk> It's common for Linux users to hop between distributions and survey the field, and I recently reached a point where I had to seriously rethink the one I was using most of the time. Between hardware compatibility issues with my old standby and some discouraging missteps with other go-to choices, I felt the time had come to reassess my pool of preferred distributions and repopulate it from scratch.
<sasa84> dz0ny, haha, sem vidla prej tisto slikco ...najs! še kardinal burke zgleda bolj možat! https://s3.amazonaws.com/cardinalnewmansociety/wp-content/uploads/Cardinal-Burke_seated.jpg
<sasa84> maybe not ...
<CrazyLemon> stupid snow
<slax0r> stupid lemon
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/nago-snow.jpg
<sasa84> tale colnago mi je čedalje bolj všeč ...
<sasa84> ej idioterna, kaj imaš tisto pri sprednji gumi?
<slax0r> verjetno za gopro
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/globalcyclingnetwork/videos/998077643681292/
<jabuk> When even a snow blizzard doesn't stand... - Global Cycling Network
<jabuk> When even a snow blizzard doesn't stand in the way of a Milano Sanremo recce.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tisto so bremze
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> ooooo, bremze????!!!!
<slax0r> mi2 z saso tega ne poznava
<slax0r> ko se usedeva na bicikl
<slax0r> NO STOP, NEVER STOP
 * sasa84 ima noge, če se mora ustavt
<CrazyLemon> https://www.extremevital.com/sl/smuci/nogavice-boot-doc-heat-socks-set-xlp-one-p-24275.html
<sasa84> bremze? pf
<jabuk> Nogavice Boot Doc Heat Socks Set XLP One | Trgovina Extremevital [Slovensko]
<jabuk> Nogavice Boot Doc Heat Socks Set XLP One - Trgovina s Å¡portno opremo Extremevital
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<sasa84> veri pocen
<slax0r> wut
<CrazyLemon> Primorska avtocesta je med priključkoma Kastelec in Kozina proti Ljubljani zaprta.
<CrazyLemon> tis happening
<slax0r> le kako bom prisel domov
<CrazyLemon> predlagam da ne pelješ čez koper v MS
<sasa84> idioterna, tole https://imgur.com/a/Zf6D6
<jabuk> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 0 views.
<CrazyLemon> tole je kolo
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: dober predlog v bistvu
<slax0r> sasa84: pravim ti, mount za kamero :)
<sasa84> aaaa
 * slax0r knows
<slax0r> ker sem ga vprasal ze
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> lep bicikl a ne slax0r
<idioterna> sasa84: za gopro
<slax0r> ja, ful, res
<slax0r> prav mika me da bi mu ga sunil
<slax0r> :)
<idioterna> ja je nasraufan na gestel
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/nago-gopro-mount.jpg
<sasa84> slax0r, jaz ga zamotim tko kao ne znam irssi naštimat .... ti pa hitr bicikl pa ajde
<slax0r> sasa84: deal!
<slax0r> samo kako se boma potem oba vozla :/
<sasa84> am ... zame bo itak prevelik, jaz se lohk sam hvalm da ga mam ... al pa samo tko za na fb, da se z njim slikam pa to.
<slax0r> https://inhabitat.com/mits-thermal-resonator-generates-power-out-of-what-seems-like-nothing/?utm_content=buffer7a817&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<jabuk> MIT's thermal resonator generates power "out of what seems like nothing" | Inhabitat - Green Design, Innovation, Architecture, Green Building
<jabuk> Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) engineers created what they call a thermal resonator which can generate power "out of what seems like nothing."
<slax0r> sasa84: vseeno, rabima nek escape plan
<sasa84> ti vzameš bicikl pa hop čez janče
<sasa84> http://sadnacesta.si/kolesarski-izlet-na-jance/
<jabuk> Kolesarski izlet na Janče | Sadna cesta
<sasa84> kle maš karto
<slax0r> foolproff!
<slax0r> proof*
<sasa84> zakaj ma pa slax0r pluska, sasa84 pa ne?
<sasa84> *jellymuch*
<slax0r> cuz I won the prize
<speed-> korupcija !
<speed-> zato!
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/zVdB8_E7Ink
<jabuk> Sanacija vlage in plesni - Vlagostop - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> !
<jabuk> Kako deluje? Temelje elektro fizikalnega izsuševanja kapilarne vlage v zidovih je že pred 200 leti postavil prof. Reuss v Leningradu, v praksi pa je to prvi ...
<zdobbie_> UNSOLICITED ADVERTISING
<CrazyLemon> poglej video!
<CrazyLemon> the science is amazing!
<CrazyLemon> in it*
<idioterna> sasa84: sej ti ves da mam js rezervn bicikl ane
<idioterna> in da vaju bom z njim ganjal
<sasa84> a še en bicikl maš? ponavad zmer nagota kažeš :)
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/foghorn-javor-summit-1.jpg
<idioterna> ta gre se hitrej, k ma se visji zic
<zdobbie_> pa spojler
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> spojler :D
<sasa84> kera firma je pa ta?
<idioterna> sej pise
<idioterna> u sistem
<sasa84> colnago je lepši :)
<idioterna> tut mn umazan trenutno
<sasa84> se mi zdi, da prvič slišim za to firmo
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/geofft/status/968937746214596610
<jabuk> Geoffrey Thomas on Twitter: "Okay, this Trustico SSL certificate disaster looks _amazing._ As far as I can tell, the most likely story is:"
<CrazyLemon> lol..so awesome :D
<idioterna> sasa84: iz kranja je
<idioterna> pa ne vem ce so se sploh
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DXNmBYtWAAEdu32.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> lol..it gets better and better
<idioterna> https://i.redd.it/jjoyzhyw25j01.jpg
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/sopdet/status/968879102311780353
<jabuk> katie 🏳️‍🌈🐺⭐ on Twitter: "BECAUSE IF I BRING MY GAY TO A SCHOOL AND AM GAY AT EVERYONE, NO ONE DIES.… "
<CrazyLemon> TV crknu :/
<sasa84> lol, enim logika že nekej cajta crkuje .. oz to ni logika, bl kmečka pamet :D
<sasa84> tv crknu??
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> tale je kr huda https://twitter.com/JsSmRenton/status/969205916611547136
<jabuk> Sašo on Twitter: "Desnica bo sicer spet užaljena, da gre za degenerirano "umetnost", ampak tole je on point af.… "
<zdobbie_> kaj je s temi 18000EUR?
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8778.00, low: 8364.89, high: 8869.03, bid: 8778.00, ask: 8784.97
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 713.109914952 (0.0808627 BTC)
<Kris746> :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 0.8°C @01.03.2018 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91% jugovzhodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:29, Kulminacija: 12:18:57, Sončni zahod: 17:52:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 06min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<lynxlynx> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<lynxlynx> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -5°C @01.03.2018 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% vzhodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:43, Kulminacija: 12:15:41, Sončni zahod: 17:48:39
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 05min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<CuriMuri> .vreme nm
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): -6.2°C @01.03.2018 20:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% severovzhodnik 5.55 m/s (20.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:25, Kulminacija: 12:16:36, Sončni zahod: 17:49:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 06min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-02
<metalcamp> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie_> bok
<matjaz> 👊
<sasa84> jou!
<sasa84> matjaz, kje dobiš te "emodžije"?
<msev-> ke ste klepetavčki :D
<matjaz> z eno simpl skriptico
<matjaz> https://gist.github.com/Tadly/0741821d3694deaec1ee454a95c591fa
<jabuk> Rofi emoji picker · GitHub
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> a je to samo za irssi matjaz ?
<sasa84> oo klepetulja msev- :D
<sasa84> jutro slax0r :D
<matjaz> ne, za kjerkoli
<msev-> ooo sexy miškica sasa84 :D
<msev-> včer mi je ena govorila skoz da ma poredne misli :D, ampak pol po drugi strani pa da hoče da gre počas #ženske
<sasa84> slax0r, ^ "sexy miškica" /o\
<sasa84> msev-, priznam ...mi kar mal paše no
<slax0r> jutro gospodicna sasa84
<sasa84> uuu, jutro gospod slax0r
<slax0r> ali te zdaj moram klicac sexy miskica? :)
<sasa84> am... bo sasa84 kar ok, hvala :D
<sasa84> pa doma bo mn problemov ... kaj če gospa slax0r vidi, da neko ircarko kličeš sexy miškica? batine!
<slax0r> mhm :)
<slax0r> sasa84: sicer pa jaz nisem ljubusumen tip, tako da ^^
<msev-> sasa84 vokabularja je še dost na voljo :), čeprov moji verbalni skillsi so nič z ostalimi skillsi k pridejo prav v dinamiki med žensko in moškim :D
<slax0r> sasa84: you lucky fox :)
<sasa84> am... fino, fino! :D
<sasa84> miške, pridne bodte...po pameti :)
<sasa84> čafči :D
<msev-> short but sweet
<msev-> thats what she said
<slax0r> spet vsi delajo danes na polno
<zdobbie> e pa sta
<metalcamp> slax0r: itak, friyay deploys
<slax0r> metalcamp: http://i.imgur.com/zpDB0qd.jpg
<metalcamp> i know
<metalcamp> nobody cares about that
<metalcamp> :D
<slax0r> I do
<slax0r> jaz ne deployam v petek
<slax0r> sploh ne ob petih popoldan
<slax0r> bilo kater dan :D
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/mFciKOl.gifv
<jabuk> MRW February is Over
<CrazyLemon> tale telefon se danes malo čudno obnaša.. v enem dnevu 50% baterije
<CrazyLemon> nato v dveh urah niti enga procenta ni porabu
<CrazyLemon> telefon/ura*
<CrazyLemon> meh
<zdobbie> vrz baterijo vn
<zdobbie> nej vec problema
<CuriMuri> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -3°C @02.03.2018 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% severovzhodnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:54, Kulminacija: 12:15:29, Sončni zahod: 17:50:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 09min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-03
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 7.km  Z od PODČETRTKA @03/03/2018 05:54:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+15.51+E
<sasa84> jou jou
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/nickabouzeid/status/969294359932813312
<jabuk> Nick Abouzeid on Twitter: "Dogecoin blockchain, visualized… "
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, boš lahko par paketov pregledal?
<sasa84> (prevode)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pošlji mi seznam na mail
<CrazyLemon> seznam=> povezave
<sasa84> jes sanšajn!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa 'Pozdravljen, tukaj so povezave ..yadayadayada.. hvala pa lep pozdrav saša' ?? kot da nisi nikoli napisala maila madona!
 * sasa84 \o/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sem popravila svoj odnos do tebe!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 1. imaš preveč časa
<CrazyLemon> 2. i appreciate your effort
<sasa84> gracias CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> .yt two feet i feel like i'm drowning
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<CrazyLemon> .yt test
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<CrazyLemon> makes sense
<sasa84> aj grem sliping
<sasa84> gudnajt!
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-04
<sasa84> jutro :D
<CrazyLemon> kakšne so prednosti če linkaš račun na banki s paypal?
<CrazyLemon> že zdaj paypal dostopa do kartice.. čemu pol linkat račun
<idioterna> loh placas z direktno obremenitvijo
<sasa84> linkej CrazyLemon , linkej!
<sasa84> zdobbie, o7
<zdobbie> howg
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv pogovor :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4IUtXwwEwc
<jabuk> The Big Bang Theory "Wzup" - YouTube
<jabuk> from S05E15
<zdobbie> as ti kej pil
<CrazyLemon> lots of water
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mogoče bi kej druzga probu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 radler!
<CrazyLemon> 0% alkohol of course
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti rabš en šnopc!
<sasa84> ti bo dz0ny ta pravga zrihtu
<sasa84> khm, dz0ny ...dej mu kr cvet :P
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: as vidu mohorica
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vidu ne..bral pa!
<CrazyLemon> in bralo se je kot da je bila zelo zanimiva dirka :)
<sasa84> ker je Å¡nopc ruknu!
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 7.km  Z od ZAGORJA OB SAVI @04/03/2018 19:05:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.11+N,+14.92+E
<aynya> huh
<aynya> a ksn normaln irc se obstaja?
<zdobbie> pa ...
<CrazyLemon> gj zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/messaging-app/+pots/messaging-app/sl/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ^
<jabuk> Slovenian (sl) : Template “messaging-app” : 15.04 (15.04) : Translations : messaging-app package : Ubuntu RTM
<CrazyLemon> 15.04... really? :D
<sasa84> gledala sem pakete v bionic ...pa je bil ta
<sasa84> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/messaging-app/+pots/messaging-app/sl/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<jabuk> Slovenian (sl) : Template “messaging-app” : Bionic (18.04) : Translations : messaging-app package : Ubuntu
<sasa84> evo, 18.04
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ aja ti si govoru o GP Larciano.. sm mislu da si govoru o Strade bianche
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dodal? torej samo moški uporabniki ? :>
<sasa84> sem mislila, če bi dala "oseba"
<sasa84> oseba ...dodala
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tudi lahko
<sasa84> pol pa nisem komplicirala ... in sem dala brez. ker včasih je ponekod tudi tako
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, en ful priden fant obstaja na launchpadu ... krepko čez 20k ima karme
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zihr jih je več pridnih :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..evo zdaj je baterija na uri Å¡la z 70% na 50ish% v eni uri :D
<CrazyLemon> stupid smartwatch
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-25
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> o/
<slax0r> o/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mediumimpressive.com/
<linkdoggo> ^ Wanda Jo The Free Psychic ^
<speed-> hail
<speed-> ka zaj malo me ni, pa ste vsi mrli? :P
<CrazyLemon> brez tebe je cel svet brezpredmeten!
<idioterna> no, sem in tja se najde ksn predmet
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> bolj smet kot karkol druzga
<idioterna> no pa sej smet je predmet
<idioterna> slovnicno in mcgyversko gledano
<speed-> vi se samo norcujte ja
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> iz eksistencializma smeti se ne gre norcevati
<zdobbie> cetudi vendarle smo smetarji bíti
<CrazyLemon> https://kolesarjismetarji.si/
<linkdoggo> ^ Čistilna dobrodelna akcija #KolesarjiSmetarji - Kolesarji smetarji ^
<idioterna> kva pa ce bi merkator pa union rajs nehala ustvarjat smeti?
<CrazyLemon> kr povej jim!
<idioterna> ok!
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-26
<napsy> ohla
<slax0r> aloha
<Grega> Hej družba! A kdo kaj programira (php, js, sql, ..) in želi kak job? Meni se namreč že trga.. :)
<lynxlynx> Not to sound disrespectful, but I only agree with information, when my heart intuition accepts it. <-- temu se je že
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/78ZDaQ0UYZg
<linkdoggo> ^ British Airways #BA492 performing unstable go-around at Gibraltar (other view) - YouTube ^
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-27
<LurkBaRu69> https://i.imgur.com/wqzJNso.jpg
<LurkBaRu69> offtopic, sam nek shitpost mora bit da ni kr tišina
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/egk60Pp.jpg
<CrazyLemon> holy crap.. .dev domain je 1000€+
<CrazyLemon> ah.. preregistration sh1t
<slax0r> idioterna: right? those sick fucks
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-28
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jewtro
<zdobbie> KICKBAN THE ANTISEMITE
<speed-> GDO
<CrazyLemon> b4d je bela cesta.. fix your goddamn connection/client :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNeZWP5Mx9s
<linkdoggo> ^ Backflipping MIT Mini Cheetah - YouTube ^
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-01
<LurkBaRu69> jutro
<LurkBaRu69> https://img.izismile.com/img/img12/20190228/640/you_are_getting_old_these_memes_are_not_640_29.jpg
<LurkBaRu69> boga una telefonistka na telekomu k j bo b4d klicu dans
<LurkBaRu69> https://izismile.com/2019/02/28/woof_dog_memes_32_pics-13.html
<linkdoggo> ^ Woof, Dog Memes!  (32 pics) - Picture #13 - Izismile.com https://tinyurl.com/y5utc8ol ^
<LurkBaRu69> :)
<speed-> hai hai
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-02
<LurkBaRu69> http://prntscr.com/ms4vu5
<linkdoggo> ^ Screenshot by Lightshot ^
<LurkBaRu69> oziroma direkt link
<LurkBaRu69> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2208811835845508&set=a.128412353885477&type=3&theater
<LurkBaRu69> fajn fotka
<linkdoggo> ^ Update Your Browser | Facebook https://tinyurl.com/yyayzmp4 ^
<sasa84> mijaaaaauuuuuu
 * sasa84 slax0r *phhhhhhhh*
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<slax0r> kaj bo dobrega?
<zdobbie> vse, kar ni slabo
<slax0r> you said it best
<CrazyLemon> slabo je včasih dobro
<CrazyLemon> am i right sasa84  or am i right?!
<idioterna> pa se prevec dobrga je loh slabo al kaj ze
<slax0r> dude.. you're so deep I can't even see you anymore
 * slax0r pljoskne sasa84 po tazadnji
<idioterna>                                                                                      :waves:
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-03
<LurkBaRu69> https://img.izismile.com/img/img12/20190302/640/memes_to_make_your_weekend_a_little_more_amusing_640_high_25.jpg
<LurkBaRu69> jutro
<sasa84> what what
<idioterna> kr na krvavc grem
<idioterna> https://www.rtc-krvavec.si/si/nacrtujete-obisk/razmere-in-obratovanje-naprav
<linkdoggo> ^ Razmere in obratovanje naprav - RTC Krvavec https://tinyurl.com/yxk2olom ^
<idioterna> zgleda legit
<sasa84> dns bo top zihr!
<sasa84> pa tko lepo vreme
#ubuntu-si 2020-02-24
<totimb> dober večer
#ubuntu-si 2020-02-25
<speed-> HAI
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> kaj zdej, ze mate tanov virus?
<speed-> eh kaj te jaz vem
<speed-> jaz sem v karanteni :D
<CrazyLemon> pri nas na veliko kupujejo maske :D
<idioterna> a to je ksn punk band
<speed-> ja CrazyLemon ti si poleg italije :D
<idioterna> a za maskare
<idioterna> a ni mal pozno
<speed-> hehe
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/indybird.jpg
<CrazyLemon> nice hat
<CrazyLemon> a si ti delal krila?? :>
<idioterna> ne, sama je
<CrazyLemon> res? pridna.. lepo :)
<slax0r> ohaider
<pitastrudl> hello
<CrazyLemon> hai hay
<pitastrudl> sup
<CrazyLemon> nothing much.. cookin' n' relaxin'
<slax0r> good talk
<CrazyLemon> u2 m8
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/IEBergant/status/1232283678711205898
<pitastrudl> nice
<zdobbie> nice
#ubuntu-si 2020-02-28
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo etoro?
#ubuntu-si 2020-02-29
<dretnx> kdo od vas dela z Crystal lang?
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-01
<CrazyLemon> .
<zbe> ,
